# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Απελπισία....

## Αποστολια

Καλησπέρα! 
Όπως έχω γράψει πολλες φορές έχω πρόβλημα με τις σχέσεις μου με το άλλο φυλο.

Διατηρώ 《σχέση》εδώ και 5 χρόνια με κάποιον με τον οποίο δεν είμαι ερωτευμενη παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν βαθύτερα συναισθήματα καθώς με έχει βοηθήσει και μου έχει σταθεί πολύ. 

Παράλληλα γνωρίσα έναν άλλον. 
Το τελευταίο διάστημα και λόγω εργασιας συναντιομαστε συχνά. Με αποτέλεσμα να βγω μαζί του μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνηματα του.Δεν λέω μου αρεσει και εμενα αρκετά.μαλλον παραπάνω από αρκετά καθώς έμαθα ότι είναι παντρεμένος (πράγμα το οποίο μου κρύβει ακομη) και εγώ συνεχιζω και βγαίνω συνεχιζω και δένομαι μαζί του.Δεν μου φερεται καλά, με βλέπει μόνο για σεξ (πράγμα το οποίο εγώ δεν μπορώ να του δώσω καθώς δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ σεξ αν και παρα πολύ μεγάλη σε ηλικια),έρχεται να με δει μόνο όταν δουλεύει και ξεκλεβει χρόνο και κυρίως της βραδινες ώρες. Με περνει τηλ μόνο βράδυ για να βρεθούμε ποτέ για να δει τι κάνω. 

Ο μόνος λόγος που ήθελα να βρεθούμε είναι μήπως μου ξυπνήσει το πάθος για να δοκιμασω να κάνω σεξ.Έτσι ξεκίνησα ,αλλά άρχισα να ερωτεύομαι σαν χαζή. Έτσι αποφάσισα να το κόψω μαζί του και να του πω τι εμαθα καθώς τον έχω παρακαλεσει να μου πει τι θέλει από εμενα και αν έχει κάτι στη ζωή του και λέει ψέματα. Ακόμη δεν έχω καταφέρει να διακοψω.Η ανηθικοτητα μου έχει αγγίξει το ταβανι.και το κακό είναι ότι δεν μιλάω να του πω ότι μου φέρεται απαίσια. Μόνο κάθομαι και περίμενω να με παρει τηλ για να πάω για μια αγκαλιά και μερικά φιλιά. 

Έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου.έχω αρχίσει πάλι τα κλάματα και την κακή διάθεση όπως στο παρελθόν που είχα κατάθλιψη. 

Με εχετε συμβουλεψει πολλές φορές για αυτό το θεμα και σας ευχαριστώ. Απλά ήθελα να τα πω για να ανακούφιστω και να σταματήσω πια τα κλάματα. 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Honorata

Ηρέμησε βρε κοπέλα μου. Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Λοιπόν ,αυτός ο παντρεμένος το ξέρει ότι δεν έχεις κάνει σεξ ; αν όχι τότε με ποιο πρόσχημα τον κρατας "δίπλα σου " εφόσον δεν κάνετε σεξ ;ποσο καιρό υπάρχει αυτή η "σχέση"μεταξύ σας με τον παντρεμένο;

Καταρχάς είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι την δικιά σου σταθερή σχέση δεν τη θες. Δεν σου αρέσει αρκετά ή έχεις βολευτεί οπότε δεν σε καλύπτει φαίνεται.

Πάμε στον παντρεμένο. Νομίζω πως ούτε για σεξ δεν σε θέλει. Γιατι αν ήθελε σεξ δεν θα καθόταν με σένα τόσο καιρό, θα έφευγε από τη δεύτερη φορά που βρεθήκατε και είδε ότι δεν πέφτεις στο κρεβάτι. Οπότε το σεξ δεν είναι το πρωταρχικό τουλάχιστον πράγμα που θέλει από σένα. Αυτός είτε μπορεί να κάνει σεξ με τη γυναίκα του είτε με καμία τρίτη γκόμενά που την έχει για αυτόν τον λόγο. Εγώ νομίζω ότι συνεχίζει μαζί σου επειδή κερδίζει κάποια είδους επιβεβαίωση, συναισθηματική υποστήριξη,αποδοχή, θαυμασμό. Όχι ότι δεν θα πήγαινε μαζί σου αλίμονο, αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν το καίει και τόσο που δεν κάνετε σεξ.

Εσύ όμως εφόσον λες ότι τον θες τόσο και "απατάς" τη σχέση σου για αυτόν ,πως και δεν έχετε ολοκληρώσει;; δεν σου έχει βγει να το κανετε μια από τις φορές που έχετε βρεθεί; 

Εσύ από αυτόν τι θες;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ηρέμησε βρε κοπέλα μου. Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Λοιπόν ,αυτός ο παντρεμένος το ξέρει ότι δεν έχεις κάνει σεξ ; αν όχι τότε με ποιο πρόσχημα τον κρατας "δίπλα σου " εφόσον δεν κάνετε σεξ ;ποσο καιρό υπάρχει αυτή η "σχέση"μεταξύ σας με τον παντρεμένο;
> 
> Καταρχάς είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι την δικιά σου σταθερή σχέση δεν τη θες. Δεν σου αρέσει αρκετά ή έχεις βολευτεί οπότε δεν σε καλύπτει φαίνεται.
> 
> Πάμε στον παντρεμένο. Νομίζω πως ούτε για σεξ δεν σε θέλει. Γιατι αν ήθελε σεξ δεν θα καθόταν με σένα τόσο καιρό, θα έφευγε από τη δεύτερη φορά που βρεθήκατε και είδε ότι δεν πέφτεις στο κρεβάτι. Οπότε το σεξ δεν είναι το πρωταρχικό τουλάχιστον πράγμα που θέλει από σένα. Αυτός είτε μπορεί να κάνει σεξ με τη γυναίκα του είτε με καμία τρίτη γκόμενά που την έχει για αυτόν τον λόγο. Εγώ νομίζω ότι συνεχίζει μαζί σου επειδή κερδίζει κάποια είδους επιβεβαίωση, συναισθηματική υποστήριξη,αποδοχή, θαυμασμό. Όχι ότι δεν θα πήγαινε μαζί σου αλίμονο, αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν το καίει και τόσο που δεν κάνετε σεξ.
> 
> Εσύ όμως εφόσον λες ότι τον θες τόσο και "απατάς" τη σχέση σου για αυτόν ,πως και δεν δέχεται ολοκληρώσει;; δεν σου έχει βγει μια από τις φορές που έχετε βρεθεί; 
> 
> Εσύ από αυτόν τι θες;


Καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση σου.

Ο παντρεμενος δεν ξέρει ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ.την τελευταία φορά βέβαια που βρεθηκαμε του ειπα απ έξω απ έξω ότι δεν κάνω σεξ και ότι ίσως δεν μου αρέσει αλλά θεωρησε ότι έκανα χιούμορ. Βέβαια μετά με ξανά ρώτησε αλλά δεν του απάντησα,δεν φάνηκε να ενοχληθηκε το αντίθετο μάλιστα κατάλαβα. 

Τον ξέρω 2-3 χρόνια περίπου. Βγαιναμε και παλιά μέχρι που έμαθα ότι είναι παντρεμένος τότε και δεν ξανά πήγα. Μετά μετακομισαμε με τη δουλειά και βρεθηκαμε σε διπλανα κτίρια. Έτσι άρχισε πάλι η επικοινωνία. Ραντεβού πολλα δεν έχουμε βγει γιατί τον απεφευγα και τώρα τελευταία συναντηθηκαμε κάποιες φορές 3-4 όχι παραπανω και τον αποφευγω και δεν θέλω να πάω τα βράδια που μου ζηταει.του έχω ξεκαθαρίσει ότι δεν θα κάνω σεξ μαζι του και λέει θα κάνουμε ότι θέλω εγώ. Βέβαια ίσως αν ειχαμε βγει πολλααα ραντεβού και δεν να είχε εξαφανιστεί. Πάντως είμαι ειλικρινής μαζί του ότι δεν μπορώ να του δώσω αυτο που θέλει. 

Η σχέση μου απλά δεν κάνει προσπάθειες για την σχέση μας.το ποτήρι ξεχειλισε όταν είδε ένα μήνυμα του παντρεμένου να μου λέει 《λουλουδι μου σε σκεφτομαι》 και το μόνο που είπε είναι ποιος είναι αυτός. Του είπα μια γελοία απάντηση και δεν το συνεχισε το χει ξεχάσει ήδη. Οπότε μου ανοίγει το δρόμο να κάνω ότι θέλω έτσι το βλέπω εγώ. 

Η αλήθεια ειναι ούτε εγώ ήθελα να χωρίσω ούτε αυτός να χωρίσει. 
Ηθελα μονο να παρω αγκαλιες και φιλια απο αυτον και την επιβεβαιωση που μου δινει.Ηθελα όμως να μου πει την αλήθεια και να του την πω και εγώ. Και μετα να του πω το θέμα μου ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ και να προσπαθησουμε μαζι.βέβαια θεωρώ ότι ούτε με αυτόν θα εκανα αλλά κάπως έτσι το φανταζομουν.

Πλέον όμως είμαι εξοργισμενη μαζί του όπως μου φερεται.του είπα αν δεν μου πεις την αλήθεια για σενα θα ρωτήσω και μου είπε ρώτα οποιον θες δεν έχω σχέση. Μετά απο τα πολλά ζόρια μου είπε έχει κάτι αλλά μαλωνουν συνέχεια και έτσι θεωρει ότι είναι ελευθερος.

----------


## Honorata

Δηλαδή εσύ με αυτόν έχετε βγει ελάχιστες φορές αραιά. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι σε αυτή τη φάση όπως είναι η σχέση σας με τον παντρεμένο μπορείς να του κάνεις παράπονα και να του ζητάς τον λόγο για τη ζωή του. Συμφωνώ ότι αν ήθελε να είναι εντάξει έπρεπε να σου πει ότι είναι παντρεμένος. Όμως δεν το έκανε αυτο και μπορείς να βγάλεις κάποια συμπεράσματα για τον χαρακτήρα του. Ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις το δικαίωμα να του κάνεις σκηνή ή να απαιτήσεις αποκλειστικότητα και ειλικρίνεια καθώς δεν έχετε σχέση. Οπότε νομιζω πως είσαι λίγο υπερβολική σε αυτό που νιώθεις (προδοσία, απάτη κτλ) αν ήσουν από τη πλευρά της γυναίκας του μπορεί και να το καταλαβαίνα, γιατί τώρα εσείς δεν έχετε ουσιαστικά κάτι. Ο άνθρωπος σε φλερτάρει σου μιλάει έχει δείξει ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον λογικό είναι να θέλει σεξ από σένα. 

Είναι απλά ενα φλερτ, σου γλυκομιλαει σε αγκαλιάζει και μέχρι εκεί. Δεν έχετε ολοκληρωσει, δεν είστε ζευγάρι στο κρεβάτι και στο σπίτι. Να κάνετε πράγματα μαζί, να τα πηγαίνετε καλά, να περνάτε χρόνο μαζί. 
Οπότε θα μπορούσες να τον βρισεις ή να νιώσεις προδομένη αν είχατε μια ολοκληρωμένη σχέση. Όχι ότι τώρα δεν έχεις δίκιο αλλα δεν μπορείς να το απαιτήσεις αυτο από έναν ενήλικα που συνάπτει ερωτικές σχέσεις συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του σεξ. (Που δεν κάνετε) δεν είστε παιδάκια.

Μόνο εάν του μιλούσες ανοικτά για σένα και συμφωνούσε ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει το σεξ θα μπορούσατε να πείτε ότι έχετε σχέση και τότε θα ήταν κοροϊδία να σε "απατουσε" συναισθηματικά με άλλη.

Εγώ νομίζω ότι έχει καταλαβει πως είσαι μια κοπέλα επιφυλακτική, κλειστή και πάει με τα νερά σου , για να κάμψει τις αντιστάσεις σου πιο γρήγορα και να κάνει σεξ μαζί σου.

Φοβάμαι πως δεν κατάλαβε ότι εσύ το εννοουσες σοβαρά ότι είσαι "ασεξουαλ" , το πήρε για πλάκα για αυτό δεν έδωσε και καλά σημασία. Νομίζει ότι είσαι ανασφαλής και είναι ρομαντικός για να σε καταφέρει. Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να του μιλήσεις αν θες να είσαι ξεκάθαρη μαζί του γιατί κανένας σας δεν είναι ειλικρινής 

Ανησυχώ όμως ότι μπορεί να μην τον ξαναδείς οταν του πεις σοβαρά ότι είσαι ασεξουαλ. Εσύ θα το άντεχες αυτό;

Μάλλον έχεις μπλέξει με δύο άτομα ακατάλληλα, κοψε επαφές και με τους δύο και βρες κάποιον που πραγματικά θα σε καλύπτει. Η εάν δεν μπορείς να χωρίσεις την 5ετη σχέση σου γιατι σου είναι στήριγμα τοτε απλά απομακρύνσου από τον παντρεμένο για την ώρα 

Δεν μου λες, κάποια φορά που ήσασταν πιο τρυφερά και μόνοι δεν σου βγήκε να προχωρήσεις στο κυρίως πιάτο με αυτόν;

----------


## Honorata

Εγώ λέω να πας πάντως ένα βράδυ σε αυτόν. Να κάτσετε να φάτε μαζί να πιείτε ένα ποτό να χαλαρώσετε (εσύ ειδικα επιβάλλεται να πιεις για να ηρεμήσεις και να διώξεις τις ντροπες και τους φόβους) να πάτε να αραξετε μαζί και να δεις μήπως πάνω στη περίπτυξη σου βγει και η διείσδυση. 

Κάνε το, μπορεί να σου βγει, στη χειρότερη απλά θα πεις μια δικαιολογία ( ότι δεν νιώθεις καλά, ότι δεν θες, ότι δεν εισαι έτοιμη) και θα σταματήσετε. 

Και φεύγεις και δεν τον ξαναβλέπεις. 

Δεν σου άρεσει αυτό σαν σενάριο ;

----------


## nikos2

χα χα!
πιστευω οτι μια αντροχωριστρα και ενας απιστος μας κανουν ενα καλο ζευγαρι!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δηλαδή εσύ με αυτόν έχετε βγει ελάχιστες φορές αραιά. 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι σε αυτή τη φάση όπως είναι η σχέση σας με τον παντρεμένο μπορείς να του κάνεις παράπονα και να του ζητάς τον λόγο για τη ζωή του. Συμφωνώ ότι αν ήθελε να είναι εντάξει έπρεπε να σου πει ότι είναι παντρεμένος. Όμως δεν το έκανε αυτο και μπορείς να βγάλεις κάποια συμπεράσματα για τον χαρακτήρα του. Ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις το δικαίωμα να του κάνεις σκηνή ή να απαιτήσεις αποκλειστικότητα και ειλικρίνεια καθώς δεν έχετε σχέση. Οπότε νομιζω πως είσαι λίγο υπερβολική σε αυτό που νιώθεις (προδοσία, απάτη κτλ) αν ήσουν από τη πλευρά της γυναίκας του μπορεί και να το καταλαβαίνα, γιατί τώρα εσείς δεν έχετε ουσιαστικά κάτι. Ο άνθρωπος σε φλερτάρει σου μιλάει έχει δείξει ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον λογικό είναι να θέλει σεξ από σένα. 
> 
> Είναι απλά ενα φλερτ, σου γλυκομιλαει σε αγκαλιάζει και μέχρι εκεί. Δεν έχετε ολοκληρωσει, δεν είστε ζευγάρι στο κρεβάτι και στο σπίτι. Να κάνετε πράγματα μαζί, να τα πηγαίνετε καλά, να περνάτε χρόνο μαζί. 
> Οπότε θα μπορούσες να τον βρισεις ή να νιώσεις προδομένη αν είχατε μια ολοκληρωμένη σχέση. Όχι ότι τώρα δεν έχεις δίκιο αλλα δεν μπορείς να το απαιτήσεις αυτο από έναν ενήλικα που συνάπτει ερωτικές σχέσεις συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του σεξ. (Που δεν κάνετε) δεν είστε παιδάκια.
> 
> Μόνο εάν του μιλούσες ανοικτά για σένα και συμφωνούσε ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει το σεξ θα μπορούσατε να πείτε ότι έχετε σχέση και τότε θα ήταν κοροϊδία να σε "απατουσε" συναισθηματικά με άλλη.
> 
> ...


Δεν του κάνω καμιά σκηνη.επειδή στα λόγια μου λέει πολλά, πάρα πολλά του στυλ θέλω να είμαστε μαζί δεν θα ξανά βγω με καμια άλλη, θα μείνουμε κάποια στιγμή μαζί θα έρθω να σε ζητήσω από τους γονείς σου και τέτοια του λέω να είναι ειλικρινής μαζί μου.πχ εγώ δεν θέλω να ακούσω αυτές τις βλακιες που λέει γιατί δεν είμαι και τόσο χαζή να τις πιστεψω.του λέω πες αλήθεια τι θες από εμενα.πες ότι θες να κάνουμε μόνο σεξ του λέω δεν είναι κακό απλώς μη λες πολλα λόγια ψεύτικα. Νομίζω του μιλάω πολύ ξεκάθαρα. 

Μου λέει θα πάμε βόλτα θα πάμε για ποτό θα παμε για μπάνιο θα πάμε σε ξενοδοχείο την στιγμή που δεν μπορεί η δεν θέλει να κάνει τίποτα από αυτα.αυτά τα λέει για να τα πει.

Αν μου λεγε από την αρχή ξέρει έιμαι παντρεμενος θέλω μόνο να κάνουμε σεξ ισως του έλεγα και εγώ ότι και εγώ θέλω βοηθεια σε αυτό το θέμα κι αν ήθελε να προσπαθούσαμε.

Θα το αντέξω να μην το ξανά δω φυσικά. Άλλωστε θα φύγω από μόνη μου γιατί ούτε σωστό είναι αυτό που κανόυμε αλλά ούτε καν βασίζεται σε αληθειες.ότι τον έχω ερωτευτεί τον έχω ερωτευτεί. Θα κλαψω λίγες μέρες και θα μου περασει μετά.άλλωστε και στο παρελθόν είχα ξανα διακοψει μαζί του.

Δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να νοιώσω άνετα μαζί του άκομη.έρχεται με το αυτοκίνητο της δουλειάς καθαρά υπηρεσιακο όχημα και έρχεται πάντα εφόσον δουλευει και περνάει από τα μέρη μου.με το δικό του πχ δεν έχει έρθει ποτέ μένει και λίγο μακριά δεν ξέρω αν δεν θέλει να ερθει η δεν μπορεί να λειψει κρυφά από την γυναίκα. Πάντως σε τέτοιες συνθήκες δεν θα μπορούσα σίγουρα να κάνω σεξ εγώ, και μάλιστα πρώτη φορά. Μου είπε να παμε σε ξενοδοχειο κάποια μέρα αλλά δεν βλέπω να καιγεται κιόλας.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εγώ λέω να πας πάντως ένα βράδυ σε αυτόν. Να κάτσετε να φάτε μαζί να πιείτε ένα ποτό να χαλαρώσετε (εσύ ειδικα επιβάλλεται να πιεις για να ηρεμήσεις και να διώξεις τις ντροπες και τους φόβους) να πάτε να αραξετε μαζί και να δεις μήπως πάνω στη περίπτυξη σου βγει και η διείσδυση. 
> 
> Κάνε το, μπορεί να σου βγει, στη χειρότερη απλά θα πεις μια δικαιολογία ( ότι δεν νιώθεις καλά, ότι δεν θες, ότι δεν εισαι έτοιμη) και θα σταματήσετε. 
> 
> Και φεύγεις και δεν τον ξαναβλέπεις. 
> 
> Δεν σου άρεσει αυτό σαν σενάριο ;


Σαν σενάριο μου αρέσει. Κάπως έτσι το είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ. Αλλά οπως σου είπα και πιό πάνω εκτός δουλειάς δεν έρχεται, όλο λέει θα θα θα και όλο εκεί μενει.εκεί έχω εξοργιστει περισσότερο που ενώ λέει ότι θέλει πολύ και τρελενεται μαζί μου δεν κάνει τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> χα χα!
> πιστευω οτι μια αντροχωριστρα και ενας απιστος μας κανουν ενα καλο ζευγαρι!


Και αντροχωριστά και άπιστη και εγώ. Θα πέσει φωτιά να μας καψει στο τέλος.

----------


## kopela93

Δεν έρχεται με δικό του όχημα επειδή έχει σχέση και δε θέλει να ρισκάρει. Βλέπει ότι δεν έχει να κερδίσει πολλά. Από την άλλη όμως, φαίνεται να είναι ένας άντρας που χάνει και λίγο το χρόνο του ελπίζοντας ότι θα κάνετε σεξ. Δε βλέπω να τον πειράζει ο χρόνος που περνάει. Μαλακίζεται κι αυτός και εσύ.
Εσύ αυτό που θες πέρα από συναισθήματα (να νιώθεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον) και επιβεβαίωση (γιατί καλή είναι κι αυτή στην τελική) θες να κάνεις σεξ πιστεύω κι όλο το λιβανίζεις και ψάχνεις να βρεις μήπως αυτός σε εμπνεύσει αλλά φοβάσαι και δεν το προχωράς.
Αυτός δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν πάει να ασχοληθεί με καμία άλλη, μάλλον πιστεύει ότι δε θα βρει καμία.
Επίσης πιστεύει ότι θα σε ρίξει. Πώς το πιστεύει αυτό δεν έχω καταλάβει.
Παίρνει πάντως κι αυτός επιβεβαίωση από σένα, μη νομίζεις. Είναι αμφίδρομο.
Λοιπόν δικές σας είναι οι ζωές κάντε ο,τι θέλετε. Απλώς δε βλέπω να είναι αυτό που θέλετε κι οι δυο. Αυτός ψάχνει πέρα από το να περάσει καλά, μια διέξοδο από αυτό που έχει με την άλλη.
Εσύ από την άλλη, ψήνεσαι για σεξ, θες να ξεφύγεις και από τον άλλον, αλλά δεν παίρνετε αυτό που θέλετε ο ένας από τον άλλον τελικά. (Ουσιαστικά ούτε σεξ ούτε σχέση - μόνο επιβεβαίωση)

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν έρχεται με δικό του όχημα επειδή έχει σχέση και δε θέλει να ρισκάρει. Βλέπει ότι δεν έχει να κερδίσει πολλά. Από την άλλη όμως, φαίνεται να είναι ένας άντρας που χάνει και λίγο το χρόνο του ελπίζοντας ότι θα κάνετε σεξ. Δε βλέπω να τον πειράζει ο χρόνος που περνάει. Μαλακίζεται κι αυτός και εσύ.
> Εσύ αυτό που θες πέρα από συναισθήματα (να νιώθεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον) και επιβεβαίωση (γιατί καλή είναι κι αυτή στην τελική) θες να κάνεις σεξ πιστεύω κι όλο το λιβανίζεις και ψάχνεις να βρεις μήπως αυτός σε εμπνεύσει αλλά φοβάσαι και δεν το προχωράς.
> Αυτός δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν πάει να ασχοληθεί με καμία άλλη, μάλλον πιστεύει ότι δε θα βρει καμία.
> Επίσης πιστεύει ότι θα σε ρίξει. Πώς το πιστεύει αυτό δεν έχω καταλάβει.
> Παίρνει πάντως κι αυτός επιβεβαίωση από σένα, μη νομίζεις. Είναι αμφίδρομο.
> Λοιπόν δικές σας είναι οι ζωές κάντε ο,τι θέλετε. Απλώς δε βλέπω να είναι αυτό που θέλετε κι οι δυο. Αυτός ψάχνει πέρα από το να περάσει καλά, μια διέξοδο από αυτό που έχει με την άλλη.
> Εσύ από την άλλη, ψήνεσαι για σεξ, θες να ξεφύγεις και από τον άλλον, αλλά δεν παίρνετε αυτό που θέλετε ο ένας από τον άλλον τελικά. (Ουσιαστικά ούτε σεξ ούτε σχέση - μόνο επιβεβαίωση)


Καλημέρα και ευχαριστω για την απάντηση. 
Κρατάω μόνο ότι μαλακιζομαστε και οι δύο από αυτά που εγραψες, πολύ εύστοχο και έχεις δίκιο. 
Χάσιμο χρόνου είναι κι για τους δύο. Όταν ο ένας πουλάει παραμύθια και η άλλη τα ξέρει και τα τρώει με σκοπό μήπως αυτός αλλάξει και την θελησει λίγο παραπάνω είναι τραγικό.είμαι τραγική και φουλ απελπισμενη.Χθες ήταν μια άσχημη μέρα και ήθελα κάπου να τα γράψω να τα πω.σήμερα ξύπνησα πιο καλά και αποφάσισμενη την επόμενη φορά που θα τον δω να δώσω τέλος.

----------


## katran

Δεν καιγεται να κανει σεξ μαζι σου γιατι σαν κι εσενα εχει κι αλλη πιο προθυμη και δεν εννοω τη γυναικα του προφανως. Και με τον αλλον που λες 5 χρονια μαζι , τι κανετε?!! Ανεραστοι κι 2. Λυση δεν υπαρχει στο προβλημα σου γιατι εσυ δεν το βλεπεις σαν προβλημα αλλα σαν προφαση για την κακη σου διαθεση. Τωρα απο που βγαινει αυτη, ψαξε με μια ψυχολογο να το βρεις.

----------


## Honorata

> Καλημέρα και ευχαριστω για την απάντηση. 
> Κρατάω μόνο ότι μαλακιζομαστε και οι δύο από αυτά που εγραψες, πολύ εύστοχο και έχεις δίκιο. 
> Χάσιμο χρόνου είναι κι για τους δύο. Όταν ο ένας πουλάει παραμύθια και η άλλη τα ξέρει και τα τρώει με σκοπό μήπως αυτός αλλάξει και την θελησει λίγο παραπάνω είναι τραγικό.είμαι τραγική και φουλ απελπισμενη.Χθες ήταν μια άσχημη μέρα και ήθελα κάπου να τα γράψω να τα πω.σήμερα ξύπνησα πιο καλά και αποφάσισμενη την επόμενη φορά που θα τον δω να δώσω τέλος.


Νομίζω ότι και εσύ όμως δεν ξέρεις τι θες. Δηλαδή αν ήθελες να κάνετε σεξ ή έστω να δοκιμάσετε και άμα βγει, θα τον καλουσες σπίτι σου ή κάποιο βράδυ εξω και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποια καλή δικαιολογία θα έβρισκε για τη γυναίκα του.

Εσύ λες ότι τον αποφεύγεις. 

Μάλλον ιδανικά θα ήθελες να ήταν ελεύθερος,ειλικρινής να ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά για σένα και τοτε με πολύ κόπο και προσπάθεια θα προσπαθούσες να νιώσεις άνετα, και ΙΣΩΣ να κάνετε και σεξ αλλα μπορεί και όχι. 

Είναι φως φανάρι ότι αυτά που λεει για γάμο δεν τα έννοει και είναι ψέματα για να σε τουμπαρει. Βλέπεις ότι δεν είναι ειλικρινης, βλέπεις ότι σου δείχνει κάτι ψεύτικο, γιατί επιμένεις να αλλάξει και να γίνει κάτι που δεν είναι ;

Αυτό που πραγματικά φταίει είναι ότι δεν έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει τη σχέση σου με το σεξ. Πρώτα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις αν μπορείς και αν θες να κάνεις σεξ, ή αν είσαι ασεξουαλ και να καταλάβεις τι θες εσύ από έναν άντρα για να το ζητήσεις και να βρεις τον κατάλληλο που θα συμφωνήσει. 

Εγώ λέω πάντως να του μιλήσεις πρώτη εσύ ειλικρινά λέγοντας του πως είσαι και τι θες και τι πρέπει να περιμένει από σένα. Αν νιώθεις ότι δεν θες να ξανοικτεις τόσο πολύ και ότι δεν αξίζει τότε απλά απομακρύνσου. 

Είναι πολύ εύκολο εσύ το κάνεις δύσκολο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν καιγεται να κανει σεξ μαζι σου γιατι σαν κι εσενα εχει κι αλλη πιο προθυμη και δεν εννοω τη γυναικα του προφανως. Και με τον αλλον που λες 5 χρονια μαζι , τι κανετε?!! Ανεραστοι κι 2. Λυση δεν υπαρχει στο προβλημα σου γιατι εσυ δεν το βλεπεις σαν προβλημα αλλα σαν προφαση για την κακη σου διαθεση. Τωρα απο που βγαινει αυτη, ψαξε με μια ψυχολογο να το βρεις.


Θα συμφωνήσω ότι θα έχει κι άλλες που θα κάνει σεξ μαζί τους.
Όσο για τον άλλον, ναι μάλλον είμαστε και οι δύο ανεραστοι.αν δεν ήταν πρόβλημα για μένα δεν θα καθόμουν να το συζηταω εδώ ούτε θα στεναχωριομουν.απλώς προσπαθώ να απόδεχτω το πρόβλημα μου αφού δεν λύνεται καθώς είμαι ανεραστη και ασεξουαλ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Νομίζω ότι και εσύ όμως δεν ξέρεις τι θες. Δηλαδή αν ήθελες να κάνετε σεξ ή έστω να δοκιμάσετε και άμα βγει, θα τον καλουσες σπίτι σου ή κάποιο βράδυ εξω και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποια καλή δικαιολογία θα έβρισκε για τη γυναίκα του.
> 
> Εσύ λες ότι τον αποφεύγεις. 
> 
> Μάλλον ιδανικά θα ήθελες να ήταν ελεύθερος,ειλικρινής να ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά για σένα και τοτε με πολύ κόπο και προσπάθεια θα προσπαθούσες να νιώσεις άνετα, και ΙΣΩΣ να κάνετε και σεξ αλλα μπορεί και όχι. 
> 
> Είναι φως φανάρι ότι αυτά που λεει για γάμο δεν τα έννοει και είναι ψέματα για να σε τουμπαρει. Βλέπεις ότι δεν είναι ειλικρινης, βλέπεις ότι σου δείχνει κάτι ψεύτικο, γιατί επιμένεις να αλλάξει και να γίνει κάτι που δεν είναι ;
> 
> Αυτό που πραγματικά φταίει είναι ότι δεν έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει τη σχέση σου με το σεξ. Πρώτα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις αν μπορείς και αν θες να κάνεις σεξ, ή αν είσαι ασεξουαλ και να καταλάβεις τι θες εσύ από έναν άντρα για να το ζητήσεις και να βρεις τον κατάλληλο που θα συμφωνήσει. 
> ...


Σίγουρα θα ήθελα να ήταν ελεύθερος και διαθεσιμος και να νοιώσω ότι με θέλει όχι για το σώμα μου αλλά επειδή του άρεσε. Στο μυαλό μου και με τις ανασφαλειες που έχω θεωρώ ότι με βλέπει ασχημη απλά για το κορμί μου μόνο με θέλει. Και ίσως είναι αλήθεια. Είναι τραγικο να μας αντιμετωπιζουν σαν ένα κομμάτι κρέας. 

Δεν περιμένω πλέον να αλλάξει. Του έδωσα μια ευκαιρία να μου πει την αλήθεια γιατί είχαμε πολύ καιρό να βρεθούμε από παλιά και είπα μήπως ειχε αλλάξει κάτι στη ζωή του.τώρα είμαι έτοιμη να το σταματησω και θα το κάνω. 

Φοβαμαι ότι αν του πω την αλήθεια θα κοροιδεψει οπότε θα αισθανθω και χειρότερα μετά. 

Εκείνο που με πνίγει και με στεναχωρει τελικα είναι ότι βγαινοντας και με αυτόν ένοιωσα ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνω σεξ μαζί του ενώ πίστευα οτι θα μου εβγαινε κάτι πολύ δυνατό. Βέβαια δεν προχωρησαμε πολύ γιατί δεν ήθελα και γιατί δεν το επέτρεπαν και οι συνθήκες. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρη πλέον ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ.δεν είναι ότι δε θέλω. Το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια ότι κάνω σεξ δηλαδή μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα έχω και την επιθυμία μαζί του.Φαντασιωνομαι συνέχεια μα κάνω σεξ.Αλλά δεν ξέρω τι με κραταει.ίσως εχω κουραστεί με αυτό το θέμα και αποδεχτηκα ότι δεν θα κάνω.

----------


## katran

[QUOTE=Αποστολια;1196938 δεν λύνεται καθώς είμαι ανεραστη και ασεξουαλ.[/QUOTE]
Μα αν θεωρουσες τον εαυτο σου ανεραστο και ασεξουαλ δεν θα ασχολιοσουν τοσο με το σεξ (σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο μαλιστα!)

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μα αν θεωρουσες τον εαυτο σου ανεραστο και ασεξουαλ δεν θα ασχολιοσουν τοσο με το σεξ (σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο μαλιστα!)


Ασχολούμαι γιατί για να έχω αυτόν που θέλω πρέπει να κάνω σεξ.αν δεν κάνω σεξ έφυγε. Όχι ο παντρεμένος γενικά μιλάω τώρα. 
Δηλαδή θέλω να κάνω μια σχέση που να είμαι ερωτευμένη και εγώ και αυτός μαζί. Δεν μπορώ όμως να ερωτευτω τον οποιονδήποτε λογω της ασεξουαλικοτητας μου.

----------


## Deploy

Λίγο μπερδεύτηκα... γράφεις στο πρώτο σου post "...με βλέπει μόνο για σεξ (πράγμα το οποίο εγώ δεν μπορώ να του δώσω καθώς δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ σεξ αν και παρα πολύ μεγάλη σε ηλικια)...".
Με τη σχέση σου πώς και δεν έχετε κάνει ενώ είστε αρκετά χρόνια μαζί;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Λίγο μπερδεύτηκα... γράφεις στο πρώτο σου post "...με βλέπει μόνο για σεξ (πράγμα το οποίο εγώ δεν μπορώ να του δώσω καθώς δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ σεξ αν και παρα πολύ μεγάλη σε ηλικια)...".
> Με τη σχέση σου πώς και δεν έχετε κάνει ενώ είστε αρκετά χρόνια μαζί;


Είμαι 34.και ακομη δεν έχω κανει σεξ.με τον φίλο μου δεν έχουμε κάνει σεξ.εγώ έχω μεγάλη φοβια (αγνωστος ο λογος) ο φίλος μου ολοκληρωνει αμεσως και δεν έχει και εμπειριες αλλά θεωρω ότι το βασικό πρόβλημα στο σεξ το έχω εγώ. Δηλαδή αυτός και με λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μπορει να κάνει σεξ εγώ παλι δεν μπορώ.

----------


## Deploy

Συγνώμη που επιμένω να κάνω προσωπικές ερωτήσεις, απλά εξακολουθώ να είμαι μπερδεμένος. Εννοείται απαντάς σε ό,τι θέλεις εσύ.
Δηλαδή έχετε δοκιμάσει κ κρατάει λίγα δευτερόλεπτα είτε γιατί εκείνος ολοκληρώνει είτε επειδή εσύ δε θες άλλο;
Ή ολοκληρώνει με άλλους τρόπους;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Συγνώμη που επιμένω να κάνω προσωπικές ερωτήσεις, απλά εξακολουθώ να είμαι μπερδεμένος. Εννοείται απαντάς σε ό,τι θέλεις εσύ.
> Δηλαδή έχετε δοκιμάσει κ κρατάει λίγα δευτερόλεπτα είτε γιατί εκείνος ολοκληρώνει είτε επειδή εσύ δε θες άλλο;
> Ή ολοκληρώνει με άλλους τρόπους;


Ολοκληρωνουμε με άλλους τρόπους εκτός από διείσδυση. Όταν όμως πάμε να δοκιμάσουμε και προσπαθουμε πριν μπει τελειωνει.Εγώ είμαι σφιγμενη άρα δεν μπορεί με τίποτα να γίνει αφού μάλλον δεν τον αφήνω εγώ.

----------


## Deploy

Γράφεις, επίσης, στο πρώτο post "Ο μόνος λόγος που ήθελα να βρεθούμε είναι μήπως μου ξυπνήσει το πάθος για να δοκιμασω να κάνω σεξ.".

Με το σύντροφό σου δεν το νιώθεις αυτό; Με τους άλλους τρόπους που εφαρμόζετε, πώς νιώθεις; Σου αρέσουν ή είναι αγγαρεία ορισμένες φορές;
Είχες ποτέ κάποιο σύντροφο με τον οποίο ένιωθες πάθος για να κάνετε σεξ;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γράφεις, επίσης, στο πρώτο post "Ο μόνος λόγος που ήθελα να βρεθούμε είναι μήπως μου ξυπνήσει το πάθος για να δοκιμασω να κάνω σεξ.".
> 
> Με το σύντροφό σου δεν το νιώθεις αυτό; Με τους άλλους τρόπους που εφαρμόζετε, πώς νιώθεις; Σου αρέσουν ή είναι αγγαρεία ορισμένες φορές;
> Είχες ποτέ κάποιο σύντροφο με τον οποίο ένιωθες πάθος για να κάνετε σεξ;


Στην πρώτη μου σχέση είχα ερωτευτει πάρα πολυ αλλά επειδή δεν μου άρεσε η συμπεριφορά του απεναντι μου κλειδωσα και ερωτικά μαζί του.επιθυμία είχά μεγάλη τότε αλλά είχα και θυμό γιατί μου φεροταν σαν σκουπιδι.

Με την δεύτερη μου σχέση με αυτόν που ειμαι τώρα δηλαδή δεν ένιωσα ποτε ερωτευμενη.βγήκα μαζί του για να ξεπεράσω τον πρώην. Με βοήθησε πολύ τότε και εδειξε μεγάλη υπομονη μαζί μου.αλλά δεν υπάρχει πάθος. 

Όταν γνώρισα τον παντρεμενο ερωτεύτηκα με την πρωτη ματιά που λέμε αισθάνθηκα λες και τον ήξερα χρόνια. Αλλά δεν ήταν και αυτός αυτο που έψαχνα και αυτό που περίμενα. 

Με τους άλλους τρόπους μου αρεσει που δοκιμαζουμε.όχι δεν το κάνω με αγγαρεία όταν το κάνω, απλώς δεν το κάνω και συχνα.

----------


## Deploy

Ωραία.

Πάνω σε αυτό πάλι "_Ο μόνος λόγος που ήθελα να βρεθούμε είναι μήπως μου ξυπνήσει το πάθος για να δοκιμασω να κάνω σεξ._".

Στο ξύπνησε το πάθος; Υποθέτω ναι, για να νιώθεις ερωτευμένη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ωραία.
> 
> Πάνω σε αυτό πάλι "_Ο μόνος λόγος που ήθελα να βρεθούμε είναι μήπως μου ξυπνήσει το πάθος για να δοκιμασω να κάνω σεξ._".
> 
> Στο ξύπνησε το πάθος; Υποθέτω ναι, για να νιώθεις ερωτευμένη.


Ναι μου το ξύπνησε. Αλλά μου ξύπνησε και τον έρωτα πράγμα το οποίο ήξερα από την αρχή ότι δεν έπρεπε να συμβεί. Και ψάχνω την δύναμη τώρα να το σταματήσω.

----------


## Deploy

Ομολογουμένως είναι δύσκολες καταστάσεις αυτές. Μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο, βέβαια, το ότι δεν τον έχεις με τον τρόπο που θέλεις και στο χρόνο που θέλεις. Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο αυτό πολλές φορές. Ενώ όταν έχουμε κάτι, είμαστε πιο ήσυχοι, το απομυθοποιούμε. Θεωρείς ότι αν βρισκόσασταν υπό κατάλληλες συνθήκες, θα προχωρούσες σεξουαλικά μαζί του;

Το θετικό, πάντως, είναι ότι βρήκες το πάθος. Το δύσκολο είναι αυτό που γράφεις περί έρωτα. Δεν έχω πολλά να πω... κάνεις πέτρα την καρδιά σου και αφήνεις το χρόνο να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο. Και ίσως και το μοναδικό.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ομολογουμένως είναι δύσκολες καταστάσεις αυτές. Μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο, βέβαια, το ότι δεν τον έχεις με τον τρόπο που θέλεις και στο χρόνο που θέλεις. Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο αυτό πολλές φορές. Ενώ όταν έχουμε κάτι, είμαστε πιο ήσυχοι, το απομυθοποιούμε. Θεωρείς ότι αν βρισκόσασταν υπό κατάλληλες συνθήκες, θα προχωρούσες σεξουαλικά μαζί του;
> 
> Το θετικό, πάντως, είναι ότι βρήκες το πάθος. Το δύσκολο είναι αυτό που γράφεις περί έρωτα. Δεν έχω πολλά να πω... κάνεις πέτρα την καρδιά σου και αφήνεις το χρόνο να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο. Και ίσως και το μοναδικό.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου.

Θα προχωρούσα σεξουαλικα μαζί του σίγουρα αλλά δεν ξέρω μέχρι που θα εφτανα.δηλαδή αν μου ελεγε ξέρεις είμαι παντρεμενος αλλά μήπως θες να κανουμε κάτι τότε ίσως του λεγα και εγώ ότι έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα και αρχικά με νοιαζει να λυσω το προβλημα μου.βέβαια με τον τρόπο του μου το έχει δειξει αλλά το λογια του είναι γεμάτα ψεύτικες υποσχεσεις.τι να πω για ένα σεξ όλα αυτά? Την στιγμή μάλιστα που μπορεί να βρει οποια θέλει για σεξ.

Ναι έτσι θα κάνω θα το αφήσω πίσω και θα προχωρήσω στην ζωή μου που είναι ακρως βαρετή βέβαια αλλά όχι τόσο στεναχωρη.

----------


## Honorata

> Σίγουρα θα ήθελα να ήταν ελεύθερος και διαθεσιμος και να νοιώσω ότι με θέλει όχι για το σώμα μου αλλά επειδή του άρεσε. Στο μυαλό μου και με τις ανασφαλειες που έχω θεωρώ ότι με βλέπει ασχημη απλά για το κορμί μου μόνο με θέλει. Και ίσως είναι αλήθεια. Είναι τραγικο να μας αντιμετωπιζουν σαν ένα κομμάτι κρέας. 
> 
> Δεν περιμένω πλέον να αλλάξει. Του έδωσα μια ευκαιρία να μου πει την αλήθεια γιατί είχαμε πολύ καιρό να βρεθούμε από παλιά και είπα μήπως ειχε αλλάξει κάτι στη ζωή του.τώρα είμαι έτοιμη να το σταματησω και θα το κάνω. 
> 
> Φοβαμαι ότι αν του πω την αλήθεια θα κοροιδεψει οπότε θα αισθανθω και χειρότερα μετά. 
> 
> Εκείνο που με πνίγει και με στεναχωρει τελικα είναι ότι βγαινοντας και με αυτόν ένοιωσα ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνω σεξ μαζί του ενώ πίστευα οτι θα μου εβγαινε κάτι πολύ δυνατό. Βέβαια δεν προχωρησαμε πολύ γιατί δεν ήθελα και γιατί δεν το επέτρεπαν και οι συνθήκες. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρη πλέον ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ.δεν είναι ότι δε θέλω. Το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια ότι κάνω σεξ δηλαδή μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα έχω και την επιθυμία μαζί του.Φαντασιωνομαι συνέχεια μα κάνω σεξ.Αλλά δεν ξέρω τι με κραταει.ίσως εχω κουραστεί με αυτό το θέμα και αποδεχτηκα ότι δεν θα κάνω.


Ξέρεις μερικές φορές δεν είναι κακο να μας θέλουν μόνο για το σώμα μας. Είναι και αυτά στα πλαίσια των σχέσεων των ατόμων, καθαρά σεξουαλικές σχέσεις που έχουν και αυτές να σου προσφέρουν κάτι. Δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να εισαι με κάποιο άτομο που θα σε θέλει από τη κορυφή μέχρι τα νύχια, που θα θέλει το μυαλό σου, το χαρακτήρα σου, τα παιδιά σου και όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Προφανώς και κάθε άνθρωπος ξέρει πόσο συναισθηματικες ή σεξουαλικές θέλει να είναι οι σχέσεις του . Αλλά ξεκάθαρα το σεξ το βλέπεις σαν κάτι πολυ κακο. 

Νομίζω από τα λίγα που έχουμε πει ότι το θέμα της ασεξουαλικοτητας σου οφείλεται σε ανασφαλειες, φοβίες, λανθασμένες απόψεις που έχεις για το σεξ. Κτλ. 

Το σεξ σου βγαίνει. Τον πιάνεις φιλιεστε, ξαπλωνετε , χαλαρώνετε πάνω στο ολο πάθος βγαζετε ρούχα και γίνεται. Δεν θέλει φιλοσοφία ούτε ψιλοκοσκινισμα. Και έτσι.... και αν γιουβέτσι........και αν είμαι ετσι .....και εκείνος αλλιώς..και ποτε; και δεν με θέλει....και αν
αν...και αν....

Προφανώς και δεν εισαι έτοιμη να συνάψεις ερωτικές σχέσεις για αυτό κολλάς και σε ακατάλληλους ανθρώπους που ακομα (και να ήθελες) αντικείμενα δεν μπορούν να σε ξεμπλοκαρουν.

----------


## Honorata

Εγώ σε βλέπω σαν ένα ατομο πολυ μπερδεμένο που δεν ξέρει τι θέλει και δεν μπορεί να το βρει. Για αυτό και όλα είναι ένα χάος.

Ξεκαθάρισε το μυαλό σου και τη ζωή σου και μετά θα έρθει η λύση και στα αλλα. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο παντρεμένος αλλα εσυ

Δηλαδή πρωτον ξεκαθάρισε πόσο τη θες πράγματι αυτή τη σχέση που έχεις ή απλά την έχεις για να κρύβεις τις φοβίες σου και τις ανασφάλειες σου ότι δεν εισαι "νορμάλ" και ότι δεν συμβαδιζεις με τον μέσο όρο ατόμων που κάνουν σεξ και που δεν είναι αυτό που λέμε "μπακουρια"

Πρέπει να δεις τι θες εσύ ως άνθρωπος και ως γυναικα. Μπορεί να καταλήξεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν θες καθόλου σεξ, οπότε θα πρεπει να αποδεχτείς αυτό που είσαι και όχι να προσπαθείς να γίνεις κάτι που δεν εισαι για να ταιριάξεις με τη πλειοψηφία. Μπορεί να εισαι ικανοποιημένη έχοντας τη δουλεια, τους φιλους, τα κατοικίδια σου και να μη θες τους άντρες. Απόδεξου το και στήριξε τις επιλογές σου. Μείνε μόνη και μην προσπαθεις να το παίξεις στους άλλους ότι "κοιτάξτε εγώ είμαι σαν εσάς έχω σχέση" και κουβαλάς τον άλλον τον κακοκοιρο μαζί που ούτε τον θες ούτε σε θέλει και δεν καλύπτετε ο ένας τον άλλον. Πάρα είστε δύο καλοί φίλοι. Έτσι θα καταλάβεις κάθε συ τη θες. Και δεν θα ασχολείσαι με πράγματα που δεν θες 

Μπορεί όμως να καταλήξεις πως θες να ενεργοποιηθεις σεξουαλικά και να θες να βρεις τον άντρα που θα σε ξεκλειδώσει. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να χωρίσεις τη σχέση σου, να βγεις από τη ζώνη ασφαλείας σου, και να ψαξεις μόνη να βρεις αυτό που θες και να το διεκδικησεις. Και να πας σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο ή σεξολογο για να μπεις συνειδητά σε μια διαδικασία θεραπείας. Γιατί η ασεξουαλικότητα σου είναι θέμα μυαλού και τίποτα αλλο. 

Μπορεί όμως να καταλήξεις στο συμπέρασμα πως θες απλά να έχεις μια "σχέση" χωρίς σεξ , μόνο για να καλύπτει τις συναισθηματικές σου ανάγκες. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση το μόνο που πρέπει να αλλάξεις είναι τον σύντροφό σου. Το συγκεκριμένο άτομο δεν σου προσφέρει ούτε σεξουαλικη ούτε συναισθηματικη στήριξη (όπως νομίζεις) τον έχεις απλά για να νιώθεις ότι έχεις κάποιον δίπλα σου και ότι δεν εισαι τελείως μόνη. Συναισθηματικά δεν σε όφελει σε τίποτα. Οπότε χωρίζεις και πας και βρίσκεις άλλο ασεξουαλικο σύντροφό μέσα από σάιτ όπως σου είπαν.

Ο παντρεμένος δεν είναι το θέμα μας και καλύτερα να τον αφήσεις απέξω. Δες τη ζωή σου και τα θέλω σου γενικότερα. 

Η φοβια σου δεν αφορά μόνο το σεξ.
Αφορά κάθε πτυχή της ζωής σου. Φοβάσαι πολλά πράγματα και έτσι δημιουργείς γύρω σου μια ζώνη ασφαλείας και μπαινεις μέσα στη γυαλα για να νιώθεις ασφαλης και να παραμένεις σε ένα "σταθερό" περιβάλλον. Τώρα βλέπεις ότι η γυάλα που έφτιαξες δεν σε χωρα και ότι η μονότονη ζωή χωρίς αλλαγες είναι ανοστη, όμως φοβασαι να την αφήσεις και να βγεις έξω. Επειδή φοβάσαι ότι δεν θα βρεις άλλο μέρος καλύτερο από τη γυάλα, και επειδή φοβάσαι ότι δεν θα βρεις κάποιον να σε αποδέχεται ή κάποιον για να ταιριάξεις.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ξέρεις μερικές φορές δεν είναι κακο να μας θέλουν μόνο για το σώμα μας. Είναι και αυτά στα πλαίσια των σχέσεων των ατόμων, καθαρά σεξουαλικές σχέσεις που έχουν και αυτές να σου προσφέρουν κάτι. Δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να εισαι με κάποιο άτομο που θα σε θέλει από τη κορυφή μέχρι τα νύχια, που θα θέλει το μυαλό σου, το χαρακτήρα σου, τα παιδιά σου και όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Προφανώς και κάθε άνθρωπος ξέρει πόσο συναισθηματικες ή σεξουαλικές θέλει να είναι οι σχέσεις του . Αλλά ξεκάθαρα το σεξ το βλέπεις σαν κάτι πολυ κακο. 
> 
> Νομίζω από τα λίγα που έχουμε πει ότι το θέμα της ασεξουαλικοτητας σου οφείλεται σε ανασφαλειες, φοβίες, λανθασμένες απόψεις που έχεις για το σεξ. Κτλ. 
> 
> Το σεξ σου βγαίνει. Τον πιάνεις φιλιεστε, ξαπλωνετε , χαλαρώνετε πάνω στο ολο πάθος βγαζετε ρούχα και γίνεται. Δεν θέλει φιλοσοφία ούτε ψιλοκοσκινισμα. Και έτσι.... και αν γιουβέτσι........και αν είμαι ετσι .....και εκείνος αλλιώς..και ποτε; και δεν με θέλει....και αν
> αν...και αν....
> 
> Προφανώς και δεν εισαι έτοιμη να συνάψεις ερωτικές σχέσεις για αυτό κολλάς και σε ακατάλληλους ανθρώπους που ακομα (και να ήθελες) αντικείμενα δεν μπορούν να σε ξεμπλοκαρουν.


Δεν ειπα ότι είναι κακό να μας θέλουν για το σώμα μας .είπα ότι είναι κακό να μη στο λένε ενώ εσύ ζητάς ειλικρινια.δηλαδή όταν η άλλη σου λέει οκ πες μου ότι με θες μόνο για σεξ και εγώ ίσως το δεχτω εσύ γιατί συνεχιζεις και πουλας παραμυθι?εγώ στην κουβέντα μας του ανεφερα ότι έχω σχέση και τον ρώτησα εσυ?και παλι ειπε όχι. 

Ανασφαλειες ναι εχω παρα πολλες δεν το κρύβω αυτό. Θέλω ο άλλος να με γούσταρει για όλα. Έχω ακούσει τους άντρες που λένε πηδηξα μια ήταν μπαζο ρε αλλά είχε κορμι ωραίο εκεί με πιάνει τρελά. Δεν θέλω να ανηκω σε αυτη την κατηγορία. Τώρα αυτό είναι δική μου ανασφαλεια βέβαια γιατι δεν έπρεπε να με νοιαζει πως με βλέπει ο άλλος. 

Προφανως ναι μαζί με την ασεξουαλικοτητα μου δεν είμαι έτοιμη ακόμη για τίποτα λόγω της ανωριμοτητας μου και των εσφαλμενων αντιληψεων μου για το σεξ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εγώ σε βλέπω σαν ένα ατομο πολυ μπερδεμένο που δεν ξέρει τι θέλει και δεν μπορεί να το βρει. Για αυτό και όλα είναι ένα χάος.
> 
> Ξεκαθάρισε το μυαλό σου και τη ζωή σου και μετά θα έρθει η λύση και στα αλλα. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο παντρεμένος αλλα εσυ
> 
> Δηλαδή πρωτον ξεκαθάρισε πόσο τη θες πράγματι αυτή τη σχέση που έχεις ή απλά την έχεις για να κρύβεις τις φοβίες σου και τις ανασφάλειες σου ότι δεν εισαι "νορμάλ" και ότι δεν συμβαδιζεις με τον μέσο όρο ατόμων που κάνουν σεξ και που δεν είναι αυτό που λέμε "μπακουρια"
> 
> Πρέπει να δεις τι θες εσύ ως άνθρωπος και ως γυναικα. Μπορεί να καταλήξεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν θες καθόλου σεξ, οπότε θα πρεπει να αποδεχτείς αυτό που είσαι και όχι να προσπαθείς να γίνεις κάτι που δεν εισαι για να ταιριάξεις με τη πλειοψηφία. Μπορεί να εισαι ικανοποιημένη έχοντας τη δουλεια, τους φιλους, τα κατοικίδια σου και να μη θες τους άντρες. Απόδεξου το και στήριξε τις επιλογές σου. Μείνε μόνη και μην προσπαθεις να το παίξεις στους άλλους ότι "κοιτάξτε εγώ είμαι σαν εσάς έχω σχέση" και κουβαλάς τον άλλον τον κακοκοιρο μαζί που ούτε τον θες ούτε σε θέλει και δεν καλύπτετε ο ένας τον άλλον. Πάρα είστε δύο καλοί φίλοι. Έτσι θα καταλάβεις κάθε συ τη θες. Και δεν θα ασχολείσαι με πράγματα που δεν θες 
> 
> Μπορεί όμως να καταλήξεις πως θες να ενεργοποιηθεις σεξουαλικά και να θες να βρεις τον άντρα που θα σε ξεκλειδώσει. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να χωρίσεις τη σχέση σου, να βγεις από τη ζώνη ασφαλείας σου, και να ψαξεις μόνη να βρεις αυτό που θες και να το διεκδικησεις. Και να πας σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο ή σεξολογο για να μπεις συνειδητά σε μια διαδικασία θεραπείας. Γιατί η ασεξουαλικότητα σου είναι θέμα μυαλού και τίποτα αλλο. 
> ...


Δεν είναι και εύκολο να βρεις ασεξουαλ που να θέλει σχέση μαζί σου και να σε γουστάρει χωρίς σεξ.είναι σαν να ψαχνω ψυλλους στα άχυρα.αν εκεί έξω έιχα πολλες επιλογές ίσως το έκανα.αλλά τώρα γνωρίζω ότι δεν θα βρω.τώρα σε σαιτ και τα σχετικά δεν έχω μπει στη διαδικασια να ψαξω και ούτε θέλω. Οταν ερωτευεσαι ερωτευεσαι.δεν κοιτάς αν ο άλλος είναι άσεξουαλ η όχι. Απλά συμβαίνει.

----------


## kopela93

Να σε ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι; 
Πες μου τις σκέψεις σου γύρω από τη σεξουαλική πράξη. Δηλαδή πού κολλάς; Τι δε σού αρέσει στο σεξ; 
Στη σκέψη σου γύρω από το σεξ, τι σκέψεις κυριαρχούν;
Θα ήθελα να μάθω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Να σε ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι; 
> Πες μου τις σκέψεις σου γύρω από τη σεξουαλική πράξη. Δηλαδή πού κολλάς; Τι δε σού αρέσει στο σεξ; 
> Στη σκέψη σου γύρω από το σεξ, τι σκέψεις κυριαρχούν;
> Θα ήθελα να μάθω


Η μονή σκεψη που έχω και θα σας φανεί αστείο είναι ότι δεν χωράει.ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα ανατομικο και δεν γίνεται να ολοκληρωσω.πως να στο πω μου φαίνεται απίστευτο να εισέλθει στον κολπο μου κάτι. Αυτό. γενικά η πράξη της διείσδυσης μου μοιάζει ακατορθωτη.

----------


## Honorata

Ο λόγος που υπάρχεις και έχεις διαμορφωθεί έτσι είναι ακριβώς για να δέχεσαι το αντρικό μόριο. Έχουμε σχεδιαστεί για να αναπαράγουμε και να τεκνοποιουμε. Για αυτό το το λόγο είσαι γυναίκα, και έχεις αυτό το σώμα. Έχεις αιδοιο για να δέχεσαι το πεος , έχεις περίοδο γιατί έχεις ωαρια που περιμένουν να αναπαραχθούν κάθε μήνα, έχεις στήθος για να θηλαζεις και να τρέφεις το μωρο όταν γεννηθει για να μη πεθάνει. 

Όλη σου η υπάρξη έχει φτιαχτει με κύριο στόχο την αναπαραγωγή και το σεξ. 

Οπότε αυτό που λες ότι δεν χωράει δεν ισχύει. Είναι παράλογο. 

Και πέρα από αυτο ακόμα και αν έχεις συνδεσει το σεξ με τον πόνο δεν πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να πάρεις ηδονή και ικανοποίηση; αυτή η ηδονή δεν σε παρακινεί να παραμερισεις το φόβο σου; και να δοκιμάσεις;


> Η μονή σκεψη που έχω και θα σας φανεί αστείο είναι ότι δεν χωράει.ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα ανατομικο και δεν γίνεται να ολοκληρωσω.πως να στο πω μου φαίνεται απίστευτο να εισέλθει στον κολπο μου κάτι. Αυτό. γενικά η πράξη της διείσδυσης μου μοιάζει ακατορθωτη.

----------


## Honorata

Δεν κοιτάς αν ο αλλος είναι ασεξουαλ αλλα τον άλλον τον νοιάζει αν θα κάνει σεξ ή όχι. Πρέπει να βρεις άτομα από τη δική σου ομάδα με τα ίδια θέλω. Αλλιώς πως θα κάνετε σχέση; 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση βασικά πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις πρώτα ποια είσαι και τι θες. Και μετά να πιάσεις το θέμα έρωτας και σχέση 


> Δεν είναι και εύκολο να βρεις ασεξουαλ που να θέλει σχέση μαζί σου και να σε γουστάρει χωρίς σεξ.είναι σαν να ψαχνω ψυλλους στα άχυρα.αν εκεί έξω έιχα πολλες επιλογές ίσως το έκανα.αλλά τώρα γνωρίζω ότι δεν θα βρω.τώρα σε σαιτ και τα σχετικά δεν έχω μπει στη διαδικασια να ψαξω και ούτε θέλω. Οταν ερωτευεσαι ερωτευεσαι.δεν κοιτάς αν ο άλλος είναι άσεξουαλ η όχι. Απλά συμβαίνει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ο λόγος που υπάρχεις και έχεις διαμορφωθεί έτσι είναι ακριβώς για να δέχεσαι το αντρικό μόριο. Έχουμε σχεδιαστεί για να αναπαράγουμε και να τεκνοποιουμε. Για αυτό το το λόγο είσαι γυναίκα, και έχεις αυτό το σώμα. Έχεις αιδοιο για να δέχεσαι το πεος , έχεις περίοδο γιατί έχεις ωαρια που περιμένουν να αναπαραχθούν κάθε μήνα, έχεις στήθος για να θηλαζεις και να τρέφεις το μωρο όταν γεννηθει για να μη πεθάνει. 
> 
> Όλη σου η υπάρξη έχει φτιαχτει με κύριο στόχο την αναπαραγωγή και το σεξ. 
> 
> Οπότε αυτό που λες ότι δεν χωράει δεν ισχύει. Είναι παράλογο. 
> 
> Και πέρα από αυτο ακόμα και αν έχεις συνδεσει το σεξ με τον πόνο δεν πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να πάρεις ηδονή και ικανοποίηση; αυτή η ηδονή δεν σε παρακινεί να παραμερισεις το φόβο σου; και να δοκιμάσεις;


Τώρα είναι σαν να λέω σε ένα άτομο που έχει πχ κλειστοφοβια να μη φοβάται τους κλειστους χώρους η σε ένα άτομο που έχει υψοφοβια να μη φοβάται τα υψη.οι φόβοι είναι φόβοι για αυτό λέγονται φόβοι γιατί είναι παραλογοι.

Ηδονή πιο μεγάλη από αυτή που μου δίνει η ολοκλήρωση που κάνω με όποιον τρόπο και να το κάνω πιστεύω ότι δεν θα μου δώσει το σεξ.Δηλαδή πιστεύω ότι έχω φτασει στο υπερτατο της ηδονης.θα μου πεις πως το ξέρεις αφού δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει και δικιο θα έχεις. Πάντως παιρνω ικανοποιηση αρκετα καλή έτσι πιστεύω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν κοιτάς αν ο αλλος είναι ασεξουαλ αλλα τον άλλον τον νοιάζει αν θα κάνει σεξ ή όχι. Πρέπει να βρεις άτομα από τη δική σου ομάδα με τα ίδια θέλω. Αλλιώς πως θα κάνετε σχέση; 
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση βασικά πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις πρώτα ποια είσαι και τι θες. Και μετά να πιάσεις το θέμα έρωτας και σχέση


Για αυτό σε όλες τις γνωριμιες μου όταν φτάσω σε κάποια ραντεβού που συνήθως έρχεται και το σεξ τους ενημερωνω ότι εγω σεξ δεν μπορώ να τους δώσω. Όποιος θέλει προσπάθει μαζί μου οποιος δεν θέλει προχωράει. Δεν αναγκαζω κανέναν να με δεχτει όπως είμαι ούτε κλαιγομαι σε κανεναν για να με αποδεχτει.
Αλλά ο καθε ένας και μένα μπορεί να μου βγάλει κάτι διαφορετικό. Δεν ξέρω ακόμη σε ποια ομάδα ανήκω όπως λες.αν πχ βρω κάποιον ασεξουαλ που δεν θέλει ούτε να ολοκληρωνουμε με άλλον τρόπο ούτε να φιλιομαστε και να καυλωνουμε όπως μπορουμε τοτε ουτε εγώ θελω να είμαι μαζί του.

----------


## panos19

> Ναι μου το ξύπνησε. Αλλά μου ξύπνησε και τον έρωτα πράγμα το οποίο ήξερα από την αρχή ότι δεν έπρεπε να συμβεί. Και ψάχνω την δύναμη τώρα να το σταματήσω.


και τον σαρκικο έρωτα όμως? 






> Η μονή σκεψη που έχω και θα σας φανεί αστείο είναι ότι δεν χωράει.ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα ανατομικο και δεν γίνεται να ολοκληρωσω.πως να στο πω μου φαίνεται απίστευτο να εισέλθει στον κολπο μου κάτι. Αυτό. γενικά η πράξη της διείσδυσης μου μοιάζει ακατορθωτη.



αυτό πρέπει να το αποβαλεις, τα παιδιά παραπάνω σου τα έχουν εξηγήσει όλα
και μεγάλο μόριο να έχει κάποιος, αν γίνει με σωστό τρόπο και όχι άγαρμπο δεν καταλαβαίνεις

εκείνη την στιγμή σε κυριεύει το πάθος και η ηδονή

----------


## Αποστολια

> και τον σαρκικο έρωτα όμως? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αυτό πρέπει να το αποβαλεις, τα παιδιά παραπάνω σου τα έχουν εξηγήσει όλα
> και μεγάλο μόριο να έχει κάποιος, αν γίνει με σωστό τρόπο και όχι άγαρμπο δεν καταλαβαίνεις
> ...


Τον σαρκικο στην σκέψη μου τον ξύπνησε στην πράξη δεν δοκιμασαμε.

----------


## panos19

> Τον σαρκικο στην σκέψη μου τον ξύπνησε στην πράξη δεν δοκιμασαμε.


συνήθως όσοι είναι ασεξουαλ δεν θέλουν ούτε φιλιά και αγκαλιές τους αηδιαζει η σκέψη πόσο μάλλον το σεξ

έχεις φανταστεί ότι κάνετε σεξ?

----------


## Αποστολια

> συνήθως όσοι είναι ασεξουαλ δεν θέλουν ούτε φιλιά και αγκαλιές τους αηδιαζει η σκέψη πόσο μάλλον το σεξ
> 
> έχεις φανταστεί ότι κάνετε σεξ?


Φυσικά και έχω φανταστει να κάνω σεξ.μαζί του αλλά και με άλλους.
Μου έχουν πει ασεξουαλ ότι μπορεί και να κάνουν σεξ αλλά και να φιλιουνται και να αγκαλιαζονται.απλώς δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το σεξ εφόσον έχουν δοκιμασει.τώρα ο όρος ασεξουαλ είναι λίγο περίεργος και λογικά θα είναι και πολυδιαστατος για να τον ερμηνεύσουμε επακριβως.

----------


## panos19

> Φυσικά και έχω φανταστει να κάνω σεξ.μαζί του αλλά και με άλλους.
> Μου έχουν πει ασεξουαλ ότι μπορεί και να κάνουν σεξ αλλά και να φιλιουνται και να αγκαλιαζονται.απλώς δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το σεξ εφόσον έχουν δοκιμασει.τώρα ο όρος ασεξουαλ είναι λίγο περίεργος και λογικά θα είναι και πολυδιαστατος για να τον ερμηνεύσουμε επακριβως.


στην σκέψη της φαντασίας αισθάνεσαι κάποιον πόνο και σταματάτε την πράξη? 
εγώ για τους ασεξουαλ ξέρω ότι ούτε σαν ιδέα δεν τους αρέσει

----------


## Αποστολια

> στην σκέψη της φαντασίας αισθάνεσαι κάποιον πόνο και σταματάτε την πράξη? 
> εγώ για τους ασεξουαλ ξέρω ότι ούτε σαν ιδέα δεν τους αρέσει


Όχι στην φαντασια είναι πολύ ωραία όλα. Αλλά από την φαντασια μέχρι την πραγματικότητα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά

----------


## panos19

> Όχι στην φαντασια είναι πολύ ωραία όλα. Αλλά από την φαντασια μέχρι την πραγματικότητα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά


ναι όντως υπάρχει διαφορά, αλλά θα πρέπει να μεταφέρεις την φαντασία σου στην πραγματικότητα

αυτό που σε τρομάζει εσένα είναι το αν θα χωράει σωστά? σκέψου όμως την γαστροσκοπιση ή την κολονοσκοπιση

----------


## Αποστολια

> ναι όντως υπάρχει διαφορά, αλλά θα πρέπει να μεταφέρεις την φαντασία σου στην πραγματικότητα
> 
> αυτό που σε τρομάζει εσένα είναι το αν θα χωράει σωστά? σκέψου όμως την γαστροσκοπιση ή την κολονοσκοπιση


Μα και αυτά τα φοβάμαι. Και καλά αυτά λογικό να τα φοβάμαι. Στο σεξ δεν ξέρω γιατί έχω κολλήσει

----------


## panos19

> Μα και αυτά τα φοβάμαι. Και καλά αυτά λογικό να τα φοβάμαι. Στο σεξ δεν ξέρω γιατί έχω κολλήσει



είναι όμως απαραίτητα για την υγεία μας η σωστή πρόληψη
πόσα χρόνια έχεις αυτή την φοβία?

----------


## Αποστολια

> είναι όμως απαραίτητα για την υγεία μας η σωστή πρόληψη
> πόσα χρόνια έχεις αυτή την φοβία?


Από τότε που ξεκινησα να βγαίνω με άντρες.

----------


## panos19

> Από τότε που ξεκινησα να βγαίνω με άντρες.


έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα? 
δεν έχεις την περιέργεια να δοκιμάσεις ?
και αν πονεσεις τότε σταματάς 
αλλά με το άγχος θα είναι δύσκολη η διαδικασία και ο κόλπος περιέχει μύες και νεύρα και πρέπει να είναι χαλαρός για να δίνει η πράξη

----------


## Αποστολια

> έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα? 
> δεν έχεις την περιέργεια να δοκιμάσεις ?
> και αν πονεσεις τότε σταματάς 
> αλλά με το άγχος θα είναι δύσκολη η διαδικασία και ο κόλπος περιέχει μύες και νεύρα και πρέπει να είναι χαλαρός για να δίνει η πράξη


Έχω περιεργεια.αλλά το ξερω ότι το άγχος μου σίγουρα δεν βοηθά.

----------


## panos19

> Έχω περιεργεια.αλλά το ξερω ότι το άγχος μου σίγουρα δεν βοηθά.


δεν ξέρω άλλο να πω για να σε βοηθήσω

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν ξέρω άλλο να πω για να σε βοηθήσω


Σε ευχαριστώ Πάνο μου και για αυτά που μου είπες.Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## kopela93

Άρα έχεις φόβο διείσδυσης. Καλύτερα να το λες έτσι. Και δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι. Κάνε τα προκαταρκτικά σου και όποιος αντέξει άντεξε

----------


## Αποστολια

> Άρα έχεις φόβο διείσδυσης. Καλύτερα να το λες έτσι. Και δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι. Κάνε τα προκαταρκτικά σου και όποιος αντέξει άντεξε


Δεν πρόκειται να αντέξει κάνεις εκτός από τον φιλο μου δυστυχως.

----------


## kopela93

> Δεν πρόκειται να αντέξει κάνεις εκτός από τον φιλο μου δυστυχως.


Οπότε αν έβρισκες κάποιον που να αντεχε θα άφηνες τον δικό σου. Αλλά γιατί να το κάνεις; Αφού και εκείνον θα τον βαρεθείς. 
Λογικά! 
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι ρομαντικό χωρίς σεξ σε αυτήν την ηλικία που είσαι. Και δεν ξέρω καν αν είσαι ασεξουαλ ή απλά φοβάσαι τη διείσδυση. Πιο πολύ για το δεύτερο μού κάνει. 
Εφόσον δε θες σεξ, κάτσε με αυτόν που είσαι 
Αλλιώς βγες από τη ζώνη άνεσης σου και βρες κάτι άλλο. Αλλά μην τα θες όλα δικά σου. Με τον άνθρωπο πέρα από εκτίμηση δεν έχεις κάτι. Έχεις κι άλλες ανάγκες και αυτός έχει κι άλλες. Και δεν τις καλύπτετε ο ένας του άλλου. Οπότε άφησε το. Βρες κάτι άλλο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Οπότε αν έβρισκες κάποιον που να αντεχε θα άφηνες τον δικό σου. Αλλά γιατί να το κάνεις; Αφού και εκείνον θα τον βαρεθείς. 
> Λογικά! 
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι ρομαντικό χωρίς σεξ σε αυτήν την ηλικία που είσαι. Και δεν ξέρω καν αν είσαι ασεξουαλ ή απλά φοβάσαι τη διείσδυση. Πιο πολύ για το δεύτερο μού κάνει. 
> Εφόσον δε θες σεξ, κάτσε με αυτόν που είσαι 
> Αλλιώς βγες από τη ζώνη άνεσης σου και βρες κάτι άλλο. Αλλά μην τα θες όλα δικά σου. Με τον άνθρωπο πέρα από εκτίμηση δεν έχεις κάτι. Έχεις κι άλλες ανάγκες και αυτός έχει κι άλλες. Και δεν τις καλύπτετε ο ένας του άλλου. Οπότε άφησε το. Βρες κάτι άλλο


Αν έβρισκα κάποιον σαν τον παντρέμενο που να ερωτευομουν έτσι τότε ναι ίσως τον αφηνα.τι να σου πω θα ήθελα ένα συνδιασμο εξωτερικης εμφανισης παντρεμενου και εσωτερικου κόσμου σαν του φίλου μου.
Δηλαδή αν ο φίλος μου με ξυπνουσε ερωτικά όπως εκείνος θα ηταν ιδανικος.Βέβαια έχουμε και άλλα προβλήματα αλλά αν ήμουν τρελά ερωτευμενη μαζί του θα τα προσπερνουσα. Δεν κάνει όμως και καμιά προσπάθεια για αυτό. Πχ δεν περιποιειται τον εαυτό του για να είναι ποθητος σε εμένα. Ενώ τον άλλον τον βλέπω και αναστατωνομαι.να πω εδώ ότι όπως μου λενε φιλοι κάνεις από τους δύο δεν είναι εμφανισιμος.Απλώς ο ένας έχει τον τρόπο του δεν χρειάζεται να είναι όμορφος ο άλλος για να τον ποθησεις.

Ότι θα βαρέθω και τον άλλον που θα βρω πως προκύπτει?

Ρομαντικό για μένα σε αυτη την ηλικία υπάρχει για τους άντρες σίγουρα δεν θα υπάρχει. 

Στα λόγια είναι πολύ εύκολο να τον αφήσω. Εξάλλου όσες φορές του έχω πει να χωρίσουμε δεν θέλει.οπότε δεν νοιωθω ότι τον τραβαω ακόμη πιο κάτω και δεν τον αφήνω να κάνει την ζωή του καθώς του δίνω την επιλογη και δεν φευγει.

----------


## kopela93

Λογικό να θες κάποιον που να περιποιείται τον εαυτό του και ισχύει αυτό για την εμφάνιση και την αύρα.
Αλλά και πάλι καλό θα ήταν να έβρισκες μια λύση και για να βρεις θα πρέπει να χωρίσεις κιόλας.

----------


## Cmos

Αποστολία, αν ήμουν στη θέση σου..

1. Θα έσπαγα την παρθενιά με δονιτή. Γιατί κανένας δεν θα σε προσέξει όσο εσύ, και δεν τίθετε ζήτημα φόβου.
2. Θα πήγαινα με τον φίλο μου από λύπηση αλλά και από περιέργια. Μπορεί να τον δεις διαφορετικά μετά.
3. Θα πήγαινα με τον παντρεμένο για να μη μου μείνει απωθημένο, αλλά μόνο μια φορά. Μετά θα του έλεγα να χωρίσει.
4. Θα έβρισκα κάποιον άλλο να κάνω οικογένεια. Αυτό είναι το δύσκολο. Αλλά όσο σπαταλάς χρόνο σε λάθος επιλογές, απομακρύνεσαι περισσότερο χρονικά απο το να βρεις τον κατάλληλο.

----------


## Honorata

Πως να σπάσει τη παρθενια με δονητή αφού φοβάται τη διείσδυση πως να κάνει σεξ που της λες; 


> Αποστολία, αν ήμουν στη θέση σου..
> 
> 1. Θα έσπαγα την παρθενιά με δονιτή. Γιατί κανένας δεν θα σε προσέξει όσο εσύ, και δεν τίθετε ζήτημα φόβου.
> 2. Θα πήγαινα με τον φίλο μου από λύπηση αλλά και από περιέργια. Μπορεί να τον δεις διαφορετικά μετά.
> 3. Θα πήγαινα με τον παντρεμένο για να μη μου μείνει απωθημένο, αλλά μόνο μια φορά. Μετά θα του έλεγα να χωρίσει.
> 4. Θα έβρισκα κάποιον άλλο να κάνω οικογένεια. Αυτό είναι το δύσκολο. Αλλά όσο σπαταλάς χρόνο σε λάθος επιλογές, απομακρύνεσαι περισσότερο χρονικά απο το να βρεις τον κατάλληλο.

----------


## Cmos

> Πως να σπάσει τη παρθενια με δονητή αφού φοβάται τη διείσδυση πως να κάνει σεξ που της λες;


Αν το κάνει μόνη της και έχει τον έλεγχο, θα σταματήσει αν νοιώσει πόνο. Θα εξοικειωθεί με την ιδέα και θα ξεπεράσει τον φόβο της χωρίς να την πιέζει κάποιος. Μετά απο αυτό, θα κάνει και σεξ.

----------


## Honorata

Πιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται να καταφέρει να κάνει σεξ πάρα να βάλει μόνη της ολόκληρο ματζαφλαρι 


> Αν το κάνει μόνη της και έχει τον έλεγχο, θα σταματήσει αν νοιώσει πόνο. Θα εξοικειωθεί με την ιδέα και θα ξεπεράσει τον φόβο της χωρίς να την πιέζει κάποιος. Μετά απο αυτό, θα κάνει και σεξ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Λογικό να θες κάποιον που να περιποιείται τον εαυτό του και ισχύει αυτό για την εμφάνιση και την αύρα.
> Αλλά και πάλι καλό θα ήταν να έβρισκες μια λύση και για να βρεις θα πρέπει να χωρίσεις κιόλας.


Η λύση μου δεν θα βρεθεί αν χωρισω.Αυτή την στιγμή είναι σαν να μην έχω σχεση.αφού τον έχω ενημερώσει ότι βγαίνω με άλλον ότι είμαι ερωτευμενη με άλλον βλέπει μήνυματα ερωτικά και δεν εξοργιζετε δεν κάνει τίποτα. Βέβαια μου έχει τόση εμπιστοσύνη που θεωρεί ότι του κάνω πλάκα η εφόσον ξέρει το πρόβλημα μου με το σεξ λέει σιγά μη προχωρήσει σε κατι άλλο. Δεν ξέρω πως το σκεφτεται ακριβώς. Σιγουρα όμως εγώ άνετα θα μπορούσα να έχω μια άλλη σχέση χωρίς να καταλαβει.
Το ζητούμενο είναι πως θα ξεπεράσω την φοβια μου.ήθελα να δοκιμάσω με τον παντρεμένο που σίγουρα είναι πιο έμπειρος από τον φίλο μου δεν μου βγηκε όπως ήθελα και εκεί στεναχωρηθηκα πάλι και πάλι από την αρχή τα ίδια.

----------


## Cmos

> Πιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται να καταφέρει να κάνει σεξ πάρα να βάλει μόνη της ολόκληρο ματζαφλαρι


Ένα ακόμα πλεονέκτημα του "ματζαφλαριού" είναι οτι επιλέγεις εσύ μέγεθος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία, αν ήμουν στη θέση σου..
> 
> 1. Θα έσπαγα την παρθενιά με δονιτή. Γιατί κανένας δεν θα σε προσέξει όσο εσύ, και δεν τίθετε ζήτημα φόβου.
> 2. Θα πήγαινα με τον φίλο μου από λύπηση αλλά και από περιέργια. Μπορεί να τον δεις διαφορετικά μετά.
> 3. Θα πήγαινα με τον παντρεμένο για να μη μου μείνει απωθημένο, αλλά μόνο μια φορά. Μετά θα του έλεγα να χωρίσει.
> 4. Θα έβρισκα κάποιον άλλο να κάνω οικογένεια. Αυτό είναι το δύσκολο. Αλλά όσο σπαταλάς χρόνο σε λάθος επιλογές, απομακρύνεσαι περισσότερο χρονικά απο το να βρεις τον κατάλληλο.


Την διείσδυση φοβάμαι.αν δεν την φοβομουν θα είχα κάνει σεξ και με την κουτσή Μαρία.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται να καταφέρει να κάνει σεξ πάρα να βάλει μόνη της ολόκληρο ματζαφλαρι


Θα συμφωνήσω απολυτα.εδώ μόνη μου φοβάμαι να βάλω και ταμπον.

----------


## Cmos

> Θα συμφωνήσω απολυτα.εδώ μόνη μου φοβάμαι να βάλω και ταμπον.


Νόμιζα πως φοβόσουν πως θα σε πονέσει ο άλλος.
Αν φοβάσαι πως θα πονέσεις τον εαυτό σου, χωρίς να έχεις πονέσει στο παρελθόν, παραιτούμαι.

----------


## kopela93

Δε θα πονέσεις ρε φίλη. Ξεκίνα να πειραματίζεσαι. Η ιδέα με τα σεξ τόιζ είναι πολύ καλή. Μην πάρεις ομοίωμα ή δονητη αν δε θες. Πάρε κάτι για την κλειτορίδα περνα καλά εστω κι έτσι!!! Κάνε κάτι

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα αποστολια.
εγω δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι ασεξουαλ με αυτα που μας εχεις πει.
εσυ το θες και το φαντασιωνεσαι το σεξ.
αυτο που φοβασαι ειναι η πρωτη διεισδυση γιατι πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι αφορητο εως αδυνατο.
πιστευω οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι ενας συνδυασμος κακης αρχης, λαθος επιλογων και ΠΟΛΥ χρονου που εχει περασει χωρις να λυνεται το προβλημα , αλλα αντιθετα . βρηκες εναν με χειροτερο σεξουαλικο προβλημα κι απο σενα, ενω επρεπε να βρεις εναν εμπειρο κι ειστε εδω και χρονια "τραβα με να σε τραβω, να πνιγουμε και οι δυο".

συμφωνω με την ιδεα με τα σεξ τοις. ειναι πολυ καλη. θα παρεις εναν δονητη σε μικρο μεγεθος. και θα πειραματιστεις στην εισοδο του κολπου. ΣΙΓΑ- ΣΙΓΑ. αν πονεσεις θα σταματησεις. ο υμενας δεν ειναι κανενα τουβλο και συνηθως ειναι ελαστικος. μπορει να μην σπασει και ποτε και να γινεται κανονικα η πραξη, η να σπασει μονο αν γεννησεις. μπορει επισης να μην σπασει την πρωτη φορα, αλλα καποια επομενη. οταν εξοικειωθεις με το αντικειμενο, θα γινει πιο ευκολο.

δεν ξερω ανε χεις επωδυνη περιοδο. η περιοδος ποναει πολυ περισσοτερο απο την πρωτη φορα και ειναι καθε μηνα. στο μυαλο σου ειναι μονο ο αφορητος πονος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δε θα πονέσεις ρε φίλη. Ξεκίνα να πειραματίζεσαι. Η ιδέα με τα σεξ τόιζ είναι πολύ καλή. Μην πάρεις ομοίωμα ή δονητη αν δε θες. Πάρε κάτι για την κλειτορίδα περνα καλά εστω κι έτσι!!! Κάνε κάτι


Μα με την κλειτοριδα μου μια χαρά περνάω και χωρίς δονητη.Δεν είπα ποτέ πως δεν περνώ ευχαριστηση από την όλη διαδικασία και χωρίς διείσδυση. Πολλές φορές όταν ολοκληρωνω και με τον φίλο μου αλλά και μόνη μου λέω αποκλείεται το σεξ να προσφερει τόση απόλαυση και ηδονή.

----------


## Remedy

μα αν εισαι τοσο ικανοποιημενη οσο λες, τι την θες την διεισδυση;
δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο τπτ στο σεξ. αρκει να εισαι ικανοποιημενη εσυ και να ταιριαζεετε με τον παρτενερ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> καλημερα αποστολια.
> εγω δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι ασεξουαλ με αυτα που μας εχεις πει.
> εσυ το θες και το φαντασιωνεσαι το σεξ.
> αυτο που φοβασαι ειναι η πρωτη διεισδυση γιατι πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι αφορητο εως αδυνατο.
> πιστευω οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι ενας συνδυασμος κακης αρχης, λαθος επιλογων και ΠΟΛΥ χρονου που εχει περασει χωρις να λυνεται το προβλημα , αλλα αντιθετα . βρηκες εναν με χειροτερο σεξουαλικο προβλημα κι απο σενα, ενω επρεπε να βρεις εναν εμπειρο κι ειστε εδω και χρονια "τραβα με να σε τραβω, να πνιγουμε και οι δυο".
> 
> συμφωνω με την ιδεα με τα σεξ τοις. ειναι πολυ καλη. θα παρεις εναν δονητη σε μικρο μεγεθος. και θα πειραματιστεις στην εισοδο του κολπου. ΣΙΓΑ- ΣΙΓΑ. αν πονεσεις θα σταματησεις. ο υμενας δεν ειναι κανενα τουβλο και συνηθως ειναι ελαστικος. μπορει να μην σπασει και ποτε και να γινεται κανονικα η πραξη, η να σπασει μονο αν γεννησεις. μπορει επισης να μην σπασει την πρωτη φορα, αλλα καποια επομενη. οταν εξοικειωθεις με το αντικειμενο, θα γινει πιο ευκολο.
> 
> δεν ξερω ανε χεις επωδυνη περιοδο. η περιοδος ποναει πολυ περισσοτερο απο την πρωτη φορα και ειναι καθε μηνα. στο μυαλο σου ειναι μονο ο αφορητος πονος.


Καλημέρα. 
Ο πολύς χρόνος που έχει περάσει χωρίς να κάνω κάτι ναι σίγουρα λειτουργει αρνητικά στο θέμα μου και με φοβιζει περισσοτερο.
Πίστευα ότι αν γνώριζα άλλον και του ελεγα εφόσον με γουσταρε και αυτός να με βοηθήσεις στο θέμα θα το ελυνα.πολλές φορές κατηγορω και τον φιλο μου για την έλλειψη εμπειρίας του.αλλά δεν φταιει αυτος.
Συνειδητοποιησα ότι μάλλον ούτε με τον παντρεμενο θα μπορέσω να αφέθω γιατί ο τρόπος που οδηγει στο σεξ τα προκαταρκτικα που λίγο καναμε ήταν αγαρμπα.να μου πεις που να ξέρει και ο άνθρωπος ότι είμαι παρθένα αυτός ήταν βουρ στον πατσα.
Επίσης εγώ άρχισα να αισθανομαι ερωτευμενη και να με ενοχλει το γεγονός ότι με έβλεπε μόνο για σεξ.οπότε απογοήτευτηκα και από αυτόν.

Η ιδεα για δόνητη μου δημιουργεί φόβο και αηδία. Πιο πολύ φοβάμαι ένα πλαστικό πράγμα παρα το πεος.άλλωστε μου αρέσει η εικόνα του αληθινου γεννητικου οργανου.πως να στο πω ερεθιζομαι όταν το βλέπω, όταν κάνω παιχνιδια με αυτο.γενικά η εικόνα ενος γυμνου αντρα με τρελενει.σκέφτομαι ότι κάνουμε σεξ σαν σκέψη εκείνη την ώρα που βρίσκομαι με κάποιον με ερεθιζει πολύ. Η πράξη όμως αποτυχία. Δεν ξέρω αν δοκιμαζα με τον παντρεμενο αν θα αλλαζε κάτι λόγω της μεγαλης έλξης που νοιώθω για αυτόν. Όταν όμως ειμαστε μαζί και ξεκιναμε λίγο δεν αφήνω το μυαλό ελεύθερο. Ακούω και τα ψέματα του στη σειρα για το πόσο με θελει για το πόσο ωραία είμαι και αμέσως ξενερωνω και κολλαω.έτσι δεν έχω προχωρήσει με αυτόν. Μόνο κάτι χουφτωματα και αυτό πάνω από τα ρούχα και ότι προλαβε να δει αυτός. Εγώ δεν εχω δει καν το μόριο του.μπορεί να είναι κανενα τεράστιο και να εξαφανιστω.
Πάντως η ιδέα του δονητη με φοβιζει.ειδικά για διεισδυση δεν θα το χρησιμοποιουσα ποτέ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> μα αν εισαι τοσο ικανοποιημενη οσο λες, τι την θες την διεισδυση;
> δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο τπτ στο σεξ. αρκει να εισαι ικανοποιημενη εσυ και να ταιριαζεετε με τον παρτενερ.


Νομίζω ότι παιρνω αρκετή ικανοποιηση.αλλά σίγουρα έχω περιέργεια να δοκιμασω και την άλλη ικανοποίηση που την έχω συνδυάσει με πόνο χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάτι. Πχ όταν τοποθετει το πεος στον κολπο μου νοιώθω μια δυσφορια.η όταν παραδειγμα βαλει το δάχτυλο του εκεί νοιώθω κάπως. Θεωρώ ότι είναι φόβος αλλά δεν δεχόμαι πολλά αγγιγματα εκεί με χερι αλλά μόνο με γλωσσα που είναι πιο απαλη.
Επίσης αν δεν δοκιμασω δεν μπορώ να έχω κάποιον που μου αρέσει. Πχ με τον παντρεμενο δεν μπορώ να είμαι μαζί έστω και σεξουαλικα αφού δεν μπορώ να του δώσω αυτό που θέλει.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημέρα. 
> Ο πολύς χρόνος που έχει περάσει χωρίς να κάνω κάτι ναι σίγουρα λειτουργει αρνητικά στο θέμα μου και με φοβιζει περισσοτερο.
> Πίστευα ότι αν γνώριζα άλλον και του ελεγα εφόσον με γουσταρε και αυτός να με βοηθήσεις στο θέμα θα το ελυνα.*πολλές φορές κατηγορω και τον φιλο μου για την έλλειψη εμπειρίας του.αλλά δεν φταιει αυτος.*
> Συνειδητοποιησα ότι μάλλον ούτε με τον παντρεμενο θα μπορέσω να αφέθω γιατί ο τρόπος που οδηγει σ*το σεξ τα προκαταρκτικα που λίγο καναμε ήταν αγαρμπα.να μου πεις που να ξέρει και ο άνθρωπος ότι είμαι παρθένα* αυτός ήταν βουρ στον πατσα.
> Επίσης *εγώ άρχισα να αισθανομαι ερωτευμενη και να με ενοχλει το γεγονός ότι με έβλεπε μόνο για σεξ.οπότε απογοήτευτηκα και από αυτόν.*
> 
> Η ιδεα για δόνητη μου δημιουργεί φόβο και αηδία. Πιο πολύ φοβάμαι ένα πλαστικό πράγμα παρα το πεος.άλλωστε μου αρέσει η εικόνα του αληθινου γεννητικου οργανου.πως να στο πω ερεθιζομαι όταν το βλέπω, όταν κάνω παιχνιδια με αυτο.γενικά η εικόνα ενος γυμνου αντρα με τρελενει.*σκέφτομαι ότι κάνουμε σεξ σαν σκέψη εκείνη την ώρα που βρίσκομαι με κάποιον με ερεθιζει πολύ. Η πράξη όμως αποτυχία.* Δεν ξέρω αν δοκιμαζα με τον παντρεμενο αν θα αλλαζε κάτι λόγω της μεγαλης έλξης που νοιώθω για αυτόν. *Όταν όμως ειμαστε μαζί και ξεκιναμε λίγο δεν αφήνω το μυαλό ελεύθερο. Ακούω και τα ψέματα του στη σειρα για το πόσο με θελει για το πόσο ωραία είμαι και αμέσως ξενερωνω και κολλαω*.έτσι δεν έχω προχωρήσει με αυτόν. Μόνο κάτι χουφτωματα και αυτό πάνω από τα ρούχα και ότι προλαβε να δει αυτός. Εγώ δεν εχω δει καν το μόριο του.μπορεί να είναι κανενα τεράστιο και να εξαφανιστω.
> Πάντως η ιδέα του δονητη με φοβιζει.ειδικά για διεισδυση δεν θα το χρησιμοποιουσα ποτέ.


ο φιλος σου εχει ελλειψη εμπειριας, επειδη εχει προωρη εξπερματιση. που να την βρει την εμπειρια , οταν δεν προλαβαινει να κανει σεξ; επρεπε να ασχοληθει, να λυσει το προβλημα του, αν τον ενδιεφερε το σεξ.
εσυ ευθυνεσαι για την επιλογη σου, να παραμενεις τοσα χρονια μαζι του. οι ευθυνες οι δικες του ειναι απεναντι στον εαυτο του.

κατσε βρε κοπελα μου... για τι αλλο θα σε βλεπει ενας παντρεμενος, αν οχι για σεξ;
ρομαντζο εχει και με την γυναικα του. σεξ θελει απο τις αλλες και ειδικα ενας ψευτης οπως αυτος, που ουτε καν σου λεει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος και σου λεει παπαριες. να γ..μησει θελει. οχι να σε παντρευτει..

οσο για την βιασυνη του, κατ αρχας μπορει να ειναι ετσι σαν παρτενερ. βιαστικος και επιθετικος. πολλοι ειναι ετσι. μην ξαφνιαστεις κι αν εχει προωρη εξπερματιση κι αυτος.
κατα δευτερον, παντρεμενος ειναι. δεν εχει πολυ χρονο στην διαθεση του. ξεπετες ψαχνει, οχι γνωριμιες..
αν θες χρονο και ρομαντζα, πρεπει να βρεις ελευθερο...

απ οτι ειδα σε αλλα προσφατα μηνυματα σου, τελικα τα εχεις παρει με τα ψεματα του και τον πιεσες να σου πει την αληθεια να ξεκαθαρισετε. και παλι ειπε ψεματα. αφου αποφασισες να τον ξεμπροστιασεις και να μιλησετε ειλικρινα, γιατι δεν του ειπες οτι ηδη ξερεις οτι ειναι παντρεμενος; 

α, τα "πλαστικα πραγματα" εχουν βελτιωθει πολυ, ξερεις. εχει πολυ ρεαλιστικα πεη, αν σου αρεσουν τα πεη, δεν χρειαζεται να μοιαζει με λεβιε... δεν σου ειπε κανεις να κανεις δεσμο με δονητη. ειναι κατι καθαρα τεχνικο το να δοκιμασεις με ασφαλεια και με τους δικους σου χρονους και δικο σου ελεγχο την διεισδυση... οταν το καταφερεις, θα κανεις ελευθερα σεξ με ολοκληρο ανθρωπο...
ωραια τα λες για τα παιχνιδια κλπ, αλλα οταν μετα απο τοσα χρονια δεν ε χεις προχωρησει, τι σου λεει οτι θα συμβει απο μονο του; κανε κι εσυ κατι αν σε απασχολει..

μα μια μας λες οτι σε ξενερωνει με τα ψεματα του ο παντρεμενος, μια μας λες οτι δεν τον ξεσκεπαζεις για να μη τον χασεις. αποφασισε καποια στιγμη αν θες να ξεκαθαρισεις η να παιζετε τις κουμπαρες.
οσο για το σεξ, οι παντρεμενοι ειναι κοκορακια , δεν ειναι καλοι εραστες . να πηδανε και να φευγουν θελουν. μην περιμενεις πολλα. το καλο σεξ το κραταει ο καθενας για την γυναικα που εχει δεσμο, οχι για καποια που δεν θελει να συνδεθει μαζι της . ξεπετες βλεπουν μπροστα τους, οχι σχεσεις..

----------


## Αποστολια

> ο φιλος σου εχει ελλειψη εμπειριας, επειδη εχει προωρη εξπερματιση. που να την βρει την εμπειρια , οταν δεν προλαβαινει να κανει σεξ; επρεπε να ασχοληθει, να λυσει το προβλημα του, αν τον ενδιεφερε το σεξ.
> εσυ ευθυνεσαι για την επιλογη σου, να παραμενεις τοσα χρονια μαζι του. οι ευθυνες οι δικες του ειναι απεναντι στον εαυτο του.
> 
> κατσε βρε κοπελα μου... για τι αλλο θα σε βλεπει ενας παντρεμενος, αν οχι για σεξ;
> ρομαντζο εχει και με την γυναικα του. σεξ θελει απο τις αλλες και ειδικα ενας ψευτης οπως αυτος, που ουτε καν σου λεει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος και σου λεει παπαριες. να γ..μησει θελει. οχι να σε παντρευτει..
> 
> οσο για την βιασυνη του, κατ αρχας μπορει να ειναι ετσι σαν παρτενερ. βιαστικος και επιθετικος. πολλοι ειναι ετσι. μην ξαφνιαστεις κι αν εχει προωρη εξπερματιση κι αυτος.
> κατα δευτερον, παντρεμενος ειναι. δεν εχει πολυ χρονο στην διαθεση του. ξεπετες ψαχνει, οχι γνωριμιες..
> αν θες χρονο και ρομαντζα, πρεπει να βρεις ελευθερο...
> ...


Πάντως ξέρω καποιους παντρεμενους που κάθε άλλο παρά ρομαντζο έχουν με τις γυναίκες τους.βρισιες υποτιμιση καυγαδες.τοσο που έχει γυρίσει και μου είπε θέλω μια γυναικα να με αγαπά να μη μαλωνουμε δεν με νοιάζει το σεξ μόνο να ζω ήρεμα.δηλαδή όλοι οι παντρεμενοι απιστουν μόνο για σεξ?

Ο συγκεκριμένος βεβαια όλο μου λέει θέλω να κάνουμε σεξ φυσικά ποιος δεν θα ήθελε αλλά δεν θέλω μόνο αυτό από εσένα. Σαν να μη το νοιάζει αν θα κάνουμε και τοσο.το επιδιωκει αλλά δεν βλέπω να καιγεται.ίσως όπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος εδώ να έχει κι άλλες για αυτό το λόγο. 

Κοιταξε αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω να του πω ότι έμαθα και να φύγω γιατί βλέπω ότι η στάση του με ενοχλει.πχ γιατί να μη ζουσαμε ένα ρομαντζο με φιλια χάδια κρυφές συναντησεις και όλα τα παιχνίδια εκτός του σεξ?δηλαδή να ολοκληρωναμε όπως με τον φίλο μου αλλά να του εξηγούσα ότι εγω μπορεί να μην κάνω σεξ ποτέ μαζί του.why not? Να πηδηξει έχει και την γυναικα του όπως είπες.
Θεώρησα ότι θα δεχόταν αυτό αν του το λεγα.δεν τον ενοχλώ πουθενά δεν με ενοχλεί πουθενά και όταν είχε καυλες θα επερνε ένα τηλ και θα βρισκομασταν μια στο τοσο.καμία δέσμευση. Αυτός όμως εξακολουθοντας να μου λέει ψέματα με εξοργιζει.δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν θα δεχτει αυτό που θέλω εγώ. Οπότε θα φύγω μόνη πριν με διώξει. 

Τώρα σιγουρα πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να ξεκολλήσω από αυτη την κατάσταση. Εκανα αυτή την προσπάθεια με τον παντρεμενο που για εμένα να ξέρεις ηταν παρα πολύ δύσκολο να βγω μαζί του και εναντια σε αυτά που πίστευα,και δεν ειχε αποτέλεσμα. Νομιζα ότι αυτός θα με σώσει ότι λόγω του μεγάλου πάθους θα έκανα σεξ μαζί του.όμως δεν τολμώ πλέον να δοκιμασω αν μπορω γατί εγώ αρχίζω και καψουρευομαι πάλι. Οπότε πρέπει να τελειωσει.με στεναχωρει άλλωστε να με βλέπει μονο για σεξ.

----------


## Sonia

Κάτσε λίγο βρε Αποστολία, εγώ βλέπω μονίμως μία παθητική στάση σε όλα. Κάθεσαι και κάνεις σενάρια στο μυαλό σου χωρίς να λες ξεκάθαρα κι εσύ τι θέλεις. Να μυρίσει ο άλλος τα νύχια του ακόμα και για το πως θεωρητικά θα σμίξετε στο κρεββάτι ξέρω κι εγώ; Πάρε πρωτοβουλίες και μη περιμένεις από τους άλλους.

----------


## panos19

> Σε ευχαριστώ Πάνο μου και για αυτά που μου είπες.Να είσαι καλά!



δεν χρειαζεται να με ευχαριστεις! και εσυ να εισαι καλα και καποια στιγμη να το ξεπερασεις και να ευχαριστηθεις το σεξ





> Καλημέρα. 
> Ο πολύς χρόνος που έχει περάσει χωρίς να κάνω κάτι ναι σίγουρα λειτουργει αρνητικά στο θέμα μου και με φοβιζει περισσοτερο.
> Πίστευα ότι αν γνώριζα άλλον και του ελεγα εφόσον με γουσταρε και αυτός να με βοηθήσεις στο θέμα θα το ελυνα.πολλές φορές κατηγορω και τον φιλο μου για την έλλειψη εμπειρίας του.αλλά δεν φταιει αυτος.
> Συνειδητοποιησα ότι μάλλον ούτε με τον παντρεμενο θα μπορέσω να αφέθω γιατί ο τρόπος που οδηγει στο σεξ τα προκαταρκτικα που λίγο καναμε ήταν αγαρμπα.να μου πεις που να ξέρει και ο άνθρωπος ότι είμαι παρθένα αυτός ήταν βουρ στον πατσα.
> Επίσης εγώ άρχισα να αισθανομαι ερωτευμενη και να με ενοχλει το γεγονός ότι με έβλεπε μόνο για σεξ.οπότε απογοήτευτηκα και από αυτόν.
> 
> Η ιδεα για δόνητη μου δημιουργεί φόβο και αηδία. Πιο πολύ φοβάμαι ένα πλαστικό πράγμα παρα το πεος.άλλωστε μου αρέσει η εικόνα του αληθινου γεννητικου οργανου.πως να στο πω ερεθιζομαι όταν το βλέπω, όταν κάνω παιχνιδια με αυτο.γενικά η εικόνα ενος γυμνου αντρα με τρελενει.σκέφτομαι ότι κάνουμε σεξ σαν σκέψη εκείνη την ώρα που βρίσκομαι με κάποιον με ερεθιζει πολύ. Η πράξη όμως αποτυχία. Δεν ξέρω αν δοκιμαζα με τον παντρεμενο αν θα αλλαζε κάτι λόγω της μεγαλης έλξης που νοιώθω για αυτόν. Όταν όμως ειμαστε μαζί και ξεκιναμε λίγο δεν αφήνω το μυαλό ελεύθερο. *Ακούω και τα ψέματα του στη σειρα για το πόσο με θελει για το πόσο ωραία είμαι και αμέσως ξενερωνω και κολλαω*.έτσι δεν έχω προχωρήσει με αυτόν. Μόνο κάτι χουφτωματα και αυτό πάνω από τα ρούχα και ότι προλαβε να δει αυτός. Εγώ δεν εχω δει καν το μόριο του*.μπορεί να είναι κανενα τεράστιο και να εξαφανιστω*.
> Πάντως η ιδέα του δονητη με φοβιζει.ειδικά για διεισδυση δεν θα το χρησιμοποιουσα ποτέ.


γιατι ψεματα?μπορει να ειναι και αληθεια
και αν ειναι μικρο?





> Νομίζω ότι παιρνω αρκετή ικανοποιηση.αλλά σίγουρα έχω περιέργεια να δοκιμασω και την άλλη ικανοποίηση που την έχω συνδυάσει με πόνο χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάτι. Πχ όταν τοποθετει το πεος στον κολπο μου νοιώθω μια δυσφορια.η όταν παραδειγμα βαλει το δάχτυλο του εκεί νοιώθω κάπως. Θεωρώ ότι είναι φόβος αλλά δεν δεχόμαι πολλά αγγιγματα εκεί με χερι αλλά μόνο με γλωσσα που είναι πιο απαλη.
> Επίσης αν δεν δοκιμασω δεν μπορώ να έχω κάποιον που μου αρέσει. Πχ με τον παντρεμενο δεν μπορώ να είμαι μαζί έστω και σεξουαλικα αφού δεν μπορώ να του δώσω αυτό που θέλει.


ο αυνανισμος δεν συγρκρινεται με την σαρκικη απολαυση
εσενα σου εχει κανει καποιος στοματικο?

δεν θα προτεινα για πρωτη φορα να τις παρει την παρθενια ενας δονητης αλλα ενας αντρας

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κάτσε λίγο βρε Αποστολία, εγώ βλέπω μονίμως μία παθητική στάση σε όλα. Κάθεσαι και κάνεις σενάρια στο μυαλό σου χωρίς να λες ξεκάθαρα κι εσύ τι θέλεις. Να μυρίσει ο άλλος τα νύχια του ακόμα και για το πως θεωρητικά θα σμίξετε στο κρεββάτι ξέρω κι εγώ; Πάρε πρωτοβουλίες και μη περιμένεις από τους άλλους.


Βρε Σονια μου εγώ θα του μιλούσα του παντρεμενου.εχώ μιλησει στον φίλο μου λες να μη το έκανα στον αλλον?
Απλά όταν ο άλλος σου λέει θα πάμε για καφέ θα πάμε για ποτο θα πάμε για μπάνιο, θα είμαστε ζευγάρι στο μέλλον και εσύ του λες δεν έχω πρόβλημα αν με θες για το σεξ δεν είναι κακό αυτό απλώς πες το μου να είσαι ειλικρινης μαζί μου εσύ τι θα εκανες?
Κάπου έχω πεισμωσει και εγω.γιατί να του βγάλω τα εσωψυχα μου εγω την στιγμή που δεν έχω πάρει ούτε μια αλήθεια από εκεινον.και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω εφοσον του είπα να μου πει δεν έχω πρόβλημα γιατί το κρύβει.

----------


## Sonia

Εμένα μου πήρε την παρθενιά στα 10 με 12, δεν θυμάμαι, ένας βατήρας πισίνας, που γλίστρησα, έπεσα άτσαλα και αργότερα είδα λίγο αίμα. Γνωστή μου έσπασε ο υμένας της κάπου νωρίς στην εφηβεία όταν έκανε ιππασία. Και τί έγινε δηλαδή; Η σημασία που δίνουν όλοι σε αυτόν τον υμένα είναι μία μαλακία και μισή, συγγνώμη κιόλας. Ακόμα και για την πρώτη φορά θεωρώ ότι κάπου υπάρχει τρελή υπερβολή αλλά η Αποστολία δεν είναι ένα άμαθο κοριτσάκι που δεν έχει ερωτικές εμπειρίες να της πεις να περιμένει.

----------


## Sonia

> Βρε Σονια μου εγώ θα του μιλούσα του παντρεμενου.εχώ μιλησει στον φίλο μου λες να μη το έκανα στον αλλον?
> Απλά όταν ο άλλος σου λέει θα πάμε για καφέ θα πάμε για ποτο θα πάμε για μπάνιο, θα είμαστε ζευγάρι στο μέλλον και εσύ του λες δεν έχω πρόβλημα αν με θες για το σεξ δεν είναι κακό αυτό απλώς πες το μου να είσαι ειλικρινης μαζί μου εσύ τι θα εκανες?
> Κάπου έχω πεισμωσει και εγω.γιατί να του βγάλω τα εσωψυχα μου εγω την στιγμή που δεν έχω πάρει ούτε μια αλήθεια από εκεινον.και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω εφοσον του είπα να μου πει δεν έχω πρόβλημα γιατί το κρύβει.


Εσύ είσαι ειλικρινής; Όχι με μισές αλήθειες, αλλά πραγματικά ειλικρινής. Του λες το τι ακριβώς έχεις στο μυαλό σου; Όχι. Πετάς το μπαλάκι στις δικές του ανεπάρκειες. Πείσμα στο πείσμα; ΟΚ, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ποιο είναι; Χρονοτριβείς σε μεσοβέζικες καταστάσεις που δεν σε βοηθάνε πουθενά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν χρειαζεται να με ευχαριστεις! και εσυ να εισαι καλα και καποια στιγμη να το ξεπερασεις και να ευχαριστηθεις το σεξ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> γιατι ψεματα?μπορει να ειναι και αληθεια
> και αν ειναι μικρο?
> 
> 
> ...


Σιγουρα δεν θα είναι ίδιο το σεξ με τον αυνανισμο.
Ναι με στοματικο τελειώνουμε.
Οσο για το δόνητη θα συμφωνήσω ούτε εγώ θέλω ετσι

----------


## panos19

> Νομίζω ότι παιρνω αρκετή ικανοποιηση.αλλά σίγουρα έχω περιέργεια να δοκιμασω και την άλλη ικανοποίηση που την έχω συνδυάσει με πόνο χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάτι. Πχ όταν τοποθετει το πεος στον κολπο μου νοιώθω μια δυσφορια*.η όταν παραδειγμα βαλει το δάχτυλο του εκεί νοιώθω κάπως. Θεωρώ ότι είναι φόβος αλλά δεν δεχόμαι πολλά αγγιγματα εκεί με χερι αλλά μόνο με γλωσσα που είναι πιο απαλη.*
> Επίσης αν δεν δοκιμασω δεν μπορώ να έχω κάποιον που μου αρέσει. Πχ με τον παντρεμενο δεν μπορώ να είμαι μαζί έστω και σεξουαλικα αφού δεν μπορώ να του δώσω αυτό που θέλει.






> Σιγουρα δεν θα είναι ίδιο το σεξ με τον αυνανισμο.
> Ναι με στοματικο τελειώνουμε.
> Οσο για το δόνητη θα συμφωνήσω ούτε εγώ θέλω ετσι


εσυ οταν αυνανιζεσαι δεν αισθανεσαι αυτη την δυσφορια που λες?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εσύ είσαι ειλικρινής; Όχι με μισές αλήθειες, αλλά πραγματικά ειλικρινής. Του λες το τι ακριβώς έχεις στο μυαλό σου; Όχι. Πετάς το μπαλάκι στις δικές του ανεπάρκειες. Πείσμα στο πείσμα; ΟΚ, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ποιο είναι; Χρονοτριβείς σε μεσοβέζικες καταστάσεις που δεν σε βοηθάνε πουθενά.


Εγώ του είπα ότι έχω σχέση αν και στην ουσία δεν έχω τίποτα γιατί μπορω ανετα να βγω μπόρω ανετα να μιλήσω στο τηλ ότι ώρα και να με παρει και μπροστά στο φίλο μου μπορώ να πάω ταξιδι μαζι του μπορώ να κοιμηθω μαζί του.όλα τα μπορώ. 
Αυτός όμως δεν μπορεί. Όταν του είπα έχω σχέση είπε και αυτός και εγώ κάτι έχω αλλά μαλωνουμε έχουμε καιρό να κάνουμε σεξ.και του λέω αφού έχεις σχέση και δεν σου κάνει γιατί δεν χωριζεις?δεν τολμησε να πει ότι είναι παντρεμένος με παιδιά. 
Επίσης είμαι ειλικρινής γιατί την τελευταία φορά του είπα ότι ίσως είμαι ασεξουαλ και δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ μαζί του.βεβαια δεν το πιστεψε γιατί γελασε αλλά με ξανά ρώτησε μετά. Και του είπα γίνε εσύ ειλικρινής απεναντι μου και θα στα πω όλα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> εσυ οταν αυνανιζεσαι δεν αισθανεσαι αυτη την δυσφορια που λες?


Όχι όταν αυνανιζομαι μονη έχω τον έλεγχο το ποσό εντονες είναι οι κινήσεις που. Όταν μου το κάνεις άλλος υπάρχουν στιγμες που με ενοχλει μέχρι να βρει το ρυθμο και τον τρόπο. Απλά εγώ θέλω απαλες κινήσεις. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λόγω φόβου η αν έτσι λειτουργεί με όλες τις γυναικες.

----------


## panos19

> Όχι όταν αυνανιζομαι μονη έχω τον έλεγχο το ποσό εντονες είναι οι κινήσεις που. Όταν μου το κάνεις άλλος υπάρχουν στιγμες που με ενοχλει μέχρι να βρει το ρυθμο και τον τρόπο. Απλά εγώ θέλω απαλες κινήσεις. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λόγω φόβου η αν έτσι λειτουργεί με όλες τις γυναικες.


τον ελεγχο μπορεις να τον ζητησεις και απο τον παρτενερ
ενταξει δεν θα κανετε και ραλλυ ,αργα θα πηγαινετε

----------


## Αποστολια

> τον ελεγχο μπορεις να τον ζητησεις και απο τον παρτενερ
> ενταξει δεν θα κανετε και ραλλυ ,αργα θα πηγαινετε


Ναι ενταξει σίγουρα τον καθοδήγω για το τι μου αρεσει και πως.

----------


## panos19

> Ναι ενταξει σίγουρα τον καθοδήγω γιατί τι μου αρεσει και πως.


αρα που κολλας? καλο ειναι να γνωριζετε τα γουστα του καθενος

----------


## mindcrime

Αποστολια εχω μια απορια εδω και καιρο και θελω να σου την ρωτησω. Αν σου έλεγε καποιος πως παιρνοντας μισο χαπι απο αυτα που η κοινωνια λεει ναρκωτικά θα εκανες σεξ χωρις φοβους και αναστολες θα το επαιρνες για μια φορά;

----------


## Αποστολια

> αρα που κολλας? καλο ειναι να γνωριζετε τα γουστα του καθενος


Στο διείσδυση κολλάω. Πως είναι δυνατόν να τρελενομαι για στοματικο να κάνω δηλαδή στον άλλον και να μη μπορώ να κάνω σεξ.απίστευτο μου φαίνεται

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια εχω μια απορια εδω και καιρο και θελω να σου την ρωτησω. Αν σου έλεγε καποιος πως παιρνοντας μισο χαπι απο αυτα που η κοινωνια λεει ναρκωτικά θα εκανες σεξ χωρις φοβους και αναστολες θα το επαιρνες για μια φορά;


Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στον οργανισμό όταν περνεις ναρκωτικα.εξηγησε μου και θα σου πω

----------


## panos19

> Στο διείσδυση κολλάω. Πως είναι δυνατόν να τρελενομαι για στοματικο να κάνω δηλαδή στον άλλον και να μη μπορώ να κάνω σεξ.απίστευτο μου φαίνεται


ειναι αυτος ο φοβος-πονος που σκεφτεσαι θα εχεις ,αλλη εξηγησει δεν μπορω να δωσω

----------


## Honorata

Σε εμπιστεύεται ή απλά μπορεί να μην τον ενδιαφέρει κιόλας. Η να μιλάει και αυτός με καμία αλλη 

Είστε σε μια σχέση που ο καθενας συμβιβάζεται γιατί δεν μπορεί να είναι με κάποιον άλλον. Ούτε μπορείτε να είστε μόνοι σας.


> Η λύση μου δεν θα βρεθεί αν χωρισω.Αυτή την στιγμή είναι σαν να μην έχω σχεση.αφού τον έχω ενημερώσει ότι βγαίνω με άλλον ότι είμαι ερωτευμενη με άλλον βλέπει μήνυματα ερωτικά και δεν εξοργιζετε δεν κάνει τίποτα. Βέβαια μου έχει τόση εμπιστοσύνη που θεωρεί ότι του κάνω πλάκα η εφόσον ξέρει το πρόβλημα μου με το σεξ λέει σιγά μη προχωρήσει σε κατι άλλο. Δεν ξέρω πως το σκεφτεται ακριβώς. Σιγουρα όμως εγώ άνετα θα μπορούσα να έχω μια άλλη σχέση χωρίς να καταλαβει.
> Το ζητούμενο είναι πως θα ξεπεράσω την φοβια μου.ήθελα να δοκιμάσω με τον παντρεμένο που σίγουρα είναι πιο έμπειρος από τον φίλο μου δεν μου βγηκε όπως ήθελα και εκεί στεναχωρηθηκα πάλι και πάλι από την αρχή τα ίδια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ειναι αυτος ο φοβος-πονος που σκεφτεσαι θα εχεις ,αλλη εξηγησει δεν μπορω να δωσω


Η αυτό η ή ασεξουαλικοτητα μου.δηλαδή μπορεί στην φαντασια να θέλω γιατι πρέπει να κάνω σεξ αλλά μπορεί κατά βαθος ο οργανισμός μου να μη το χρειαζεται.

----------


## mindcrime

> Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στον οργανισμό όταν περνεις ναρκωτικα.εξηγησε μου και θα σου πω


Αν ειναι καποιος που γνωριζει, σε προσεχει και το παρεις μια φορά τιποτα δεν θα γινει, απλως θα εχεις μια επιθυμια τεραστια για να αγαπηθεις να αγαπησεις και να κανεις σεξ η οποια μετά απο κανα 6ωρο θα σου φυγει μετά δεν θα εχεις παρενεργειες κτλ θα ειναι σαν να μην εκανες τιποτα ποτε, αν το κανεις συνεχεια αλλαζει το πραγμα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σε εμπιστεύεται ή απλά μπορεί να μην τον ενδιαφέρει κιόλας. Η να μιλάει και αυτός με καμία αλλη 
> 
> Είστε σε μια σχέση που ο καθενας συμβιβάζεται γιατί δεν μπορεί να είναι με κάποιον άλλον. Ούτε μπορείτε να είστε μόνοι σας.


Μου το έχουν ξανά πει αυτό ότι μάλλον δεν τον ενδιαφέρω.και ίσως έχετε δίκιο. Αλλά οι πράξεις του δειχνουν αλλά. Με αγαπαει σαν άνθρωπο πιστεύω όπως και εγώ. Αλλά δεν θέλει να χωρισουμε ότι και να του πω ότι και να του κάνω. Ίσως είναι αυτό που λες ο φόβος να μείνει μόνος και αυτός λογω του προβληματος του.δεν μπορώ να ξέρω καθαρά τι σκεφτεται η αλήθεια είναι. Πάντως εγώ λειτουργω σαν ελεύθερη.άλλη το αποκλειω να έχει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν ειναι καποιος που γνωριζει, σε προσεχει και το παρεις μια φορά τιποτα δεν θα γινει, απλως θα εχεις μια επιθυμια τεραστια για να αγαπηθεις να αγαπησεις και να κανεις σεξ η οποια μετά απο κανα 6ωρο θα σου φυγει μετά δεν θα εχεις παρενεργειες κτλ θα ειναι σαν να μην εκανες τιποτα ποτε, αν το κανεις συνεχεια αλλαζει το πραγμα


Θα το έκανα τότε ναι.αν και δεν είναι ωραίος τρόπος να προβαλλουμε εδώ ότι τα ναρκωτικά θα μας σώσουν από τα προβλήματα μας.θα προτιμούσα πχ να πάρω ένα υπνοτικο που λέει ο λογος και να του πω του αλλου κάνε ότι θες.αλλά μετά αν ξανά δοκιμαζα να κανω πάλι θα είχα φόβο για τον αν τα χωράει.

----------


## Honorata

Ακόμα και εάν έκανε κάτι τόσο επικίνδυνο έστω για μια φορά. Την επόμενη φορά για να ξανα καταφέρει να κάνει σεξ τι θα έκανε; το ίδιο;; και μέχρι που θα καταλήξει; να παίρνει ναρκωτικά κάθε φορά πριν κάνει σεξ και να καταλήξει σε κάνα κέντρο απεξάρτησης; ο κίνδυνος εθισμού είναι τεράστιος. Και να συνδεσει και σεξ και ναρκωτικά μαζί. Έτσι ξεκινάνε και οι αλκοολικοι, πίνουν για να ξεχάσουν τη ντροπή και τη κοινωνική τους φοβία και μετά παθαίνουν εξάρτηση.

Δεν πρεπει να παίζουμε με εθιστικες ουσίες. Και είναι επικίνδυνο να δίνουμε τέτοιες συμβουλές σε ανθρώπους και δημόσια κιόλας. Πραγματικά πριν γράψετε μια δημόσια γνώμη που την διαβάζουν και νέα παιδιά (μπορεί με παρόμοια προβλήματα) σκεφτείτε λίγο τι πάτε να πείτε! Δηλαδή έλεος. Μπράβο μας καμία ηθικη για το τι ιδεες βάζουμε στο μυαλό απελπισμένων ατόμων.

Παρακαλώ τη διαχείριση να σβήσει το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο αν σέβεται τα μέλη και τους αναγνωστες του και κυριως τη ψυχική και σωματική τους υγεία.


> Αποστολια εχω μια απορια εδω και καιρο και θελω να σου την ρωτησω. Αν σου έλεγε καποιος πως παιρνοντας μισο χαπι απο αυτα που η κοινωνια λεει ναρκωτικά θα εκανες σεξ χωρις φοβους και αναστολες θα το επαιρνες για μια φορά;

----------


## Remedy

> Πάντως *ξέρω καποιους παντρεμενους που κάθε άλλο παρά ρομαντζο έχουν με τις γυναίκες τους.βρισιες υποτιμιση καυγαδες.τοσο που έχει γυρίσει και μου είπε θέλω μια γυναικα να με αγαπά να μη μαλωνουμε δεν με νοιάζει το σεξ μόνο να ζω ήρεμα.*δηλαδή όλοι οι παντρεμενοι απιστουν μόνο για σεξ?
> 
> Ο συγκεκριμένος βεβαια όλο *μου λέει θέλω να κάνουμε σεξ φυσικά ποιος δεν θα ήθελε αλλά δεν θέλω μόνο αυτό από εσένα.* Σαν να μη το νοιάζει αν θα κάνουμε και τοσο.το επιδιωκει αλλά δεν βλέπω να καιγεται.ίσως όπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος εδώ να έχει κι άλλες για αυτό το λόγο. 
> 
> Κοιταξε αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω *να του πω ότι έμαθα και να φύγω γιατί βλέπω ότι η στάση του με ενοχλει.πχ γιατί να μη ζουσαμε ένα ρομαντζο με φιλια χάδια κρυφές συναντησεις και όλα τα παιχνίδια εκτός του σεξ?*δηλαδή να ολοκληρωναμε όπως με τον φίλο μου αλλά να του εξηγούσα ότι εγω μπορεί να μην κάνω σεξ ποτέ μαζί του.why not? Να πηδηξει έχει και την γυναικα του όπως είπες.
> Θεώρησα ότι θα δεχόταν αυτό αν του το λεγα.δεν τον ενοχλώ πουθενά δεν με ενοχλεί πουθενά και όταν είχε καυλες θα επερνε ένα τηλ και θα βρισκομασταν μια στο τοσο.καμία δέσμευση. Αυτός όμως εξακολουθοντας να μου λέει ψέματα με εξοργιζει.δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν θα δεχτει αυτό που θέλω εγώ. Οπότε θα φύγω μόνη πριν με διώξει. 
> 
> Τώρα σιγουρα πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να ξεκολλήσω από αυτη την κατάσταση. Εκανα αυτή την προσπάθεια με τον παντρεμενο που για εμένα να ξέρεις ηταν παρα πολύ δύσκολο να βγω μαζί του και εναντια σε αυτά που πίστευα,και δεν ειχε αποτέλεσμα. Νομιζα ότι αυτός θα με σώσει ότι λόγω του μεγάλου πάθους θα έκανα σεξ μαζί του.όμως δεν τολμώ πλέον να δοκιμασω αν μπορω γατί εγώ αρχίζω και καψουρευομαι πάλι. Οπότε πρέπει να τελειωσει.με στεναχωρει άλλωστε να με βλέπει μονο για σεξ.


μηπως εννοεις οτι "ξερεις" αυτα που σου λεει εσενα ενας παντρεμενος;; λεω εγω τωρα...
εδω, δεν σου λεει αληθεια για το οτι ειναι παντρεμενος, περιμενεις να σου πει αληθεια για τους λογους που ξενοπηδαει;;
περιμενεις οτι θα σου πει καποιος "ειμαι ενα λιγουρι που ψαχνω να πηδηξω καμια χαζη που θα φαει το παραμυθι;" θα σου πει οτι δεν ειναι καλα στον γαμο του, υποφερει, του χει φαει την ζωη η μεγαιρα.
και ειναι αυταποδεικτο οτι μονο σεξ μπορει να ψαχνει.
επειδη κανεις δεν ειναι δεμενος...
ο παντρεμενος που πραγματικα υποφερει απο συμπεριφορες, θα χωρισει. δεν θα ξενοπηδαει. αν δεν χωρισει, μονο πηδημα εχει. δεν μπορει να εχει μια αληθινη σχεση, με συμβιωση, κοινες δραστηριοτητες, εκδρομες, γιορτες μαζι κλπ.
επιπλεον ατρανταχτη αποδειξη, ειναι το οτι *αν υποφερει στο σπιτι του και δεν χωριζει, μετα το ξενοπηδημα παλι σπιτι του θα παει!!! επομενως με ποιον τροπο το ξενοπηδημα τον γλυτωνει απο την φασαρια;;;*
εκτος αν εννοεις αυτο που λενε "ΘΑ χωρισω". ΘΑ!!!!

δηλαδη τι αλλο μπορει να θελει απο σενα; υποτιθεται οτι θελει σοβαρη σχεση και γαμο. αλλα ειναι παντρεμενος!!! και μαλιστα στο κρυβει!!! επομενως;; υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να θελει να σε παντρευτει ενω ειναι παντρεμενος;; μηπως ειναι πιο πιθανο να σε δουλευει και να δουλευει κι αλλες τρεις μαζι με σενα;

κοιτα στο να ζησετε ενα ρομαντζο με παιχνιδια σεξουαλικα αλλα χωρις σεξ, βρισκω πιθανα τα σεξουαλικα παιχνιδια ακομα και χωρις σεξ γιατι δενε χει να χασει κατι, αλλα οχι το ρομαντζο... ανδρας που σου πουλαει τετοιο παραμυθι ενω ειναι παντρεμενος, δεν εχει συναισθηματα για σενα.
βεβαια, προσεχε με τα παιχνιδια, γιατι μπορει να σε βιασει και να το κανει να φανει σαν ατυχημα...

----------


## mindcrime

> Ακόμα και εάν έκανε κάτι τόσο επικίνδυνο έστω για μια φορά. Την επόμενη φορά για να ξανα καταφέρει να κάνει σεξ τι θα έκανε; το ίδιο;; και μέχρι που θα καταλήξει; να παίρνει ναρκωτικά κάθε φορά πριν κάνει σεξ και να καταλήξει σε κάνα κέντρο απεξάρτησης; ο κίνδυνος εθισμού είναι τεράστιος. Και να συνδεσει και σεξ και ναρκωτικά μαζί. Έτσι ξεκινάνε και οι αλκοολικοι, πίνουν για να ξεχάσουν τη ντροπή και τη κοινωνική τους φοβία και μετά παθαίνουν εξάρτηση.
> 
> Δεν πρεπει να παίζουμε με εθιστικες ουσίες. Και είναι επικίνδυνο να δίνουμε τέτοιες συμβουλές σε ανθρώπους και δημόσια κιόλας. Πραγματικά πριν γράψετε μια δημόσια γνώμη που την διαβάζουν και νέα παιδιά (μπορεί με παρόμοια προβλήματα) σκεφτείτε λίγο τι πάτε να πείτε! Δηλαδή έλεος. Μπράβο μας καμία ηθικη για το τι ιδεες βάζουμε στο μυαλό απελπισμένων ατόμων.
> 
> Παρακαλώ τη διαχείριση να σβήσει το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο αν σέβεται τα μέλη και τους αναγνωστες του και κυριως τη ψυχική και σωματική τους υγεία.


Εγω δεν εδωσα συμβουλή μια ερωτηση της εθεσα, δεν της ειπα παρε ή οτιδηποτε άλλο. Ενταξει αν δεν μπορουμε να θεσουμε μια ερωτηση παω πασο τι να πω...

----------


## panos19

> Η αυτό η ή ασεξουαλικοτητα μου.δηλαδή μπορεί στην φαντασια να θέλω γιατι πρέπει να κάνω σεξ αλλά μπορεί κατά βαθος ο οργανισμός μου να μη το χρειαζεται.


αν ηταν δεν θα ειχες επιθυμια ουτε τον αυνανισμο




> Αν ειναι καποιος που γνωριζει, σε προσεχει και το παρεις μια φορά τιποτα δεν θα γινει, απλως θα εχεις μια επιθυμια τεραστια για να αγαπηθεις να αγαπησεις και να κανεις σεξ η οποια μετά απο κανα 6ωρο θα σου φυγει μετά δεν θα εχεις παρενεργειες κτλ θα ειναι σαν να μην εκανες τιποτα ποτε, αν το κανεις συνεχεια αλλαζει το πραγμα


τετοια συζητησει δεν πρεπει να κανεις,ντροπη να λες τετοια πραγματα

----------


## Αποστολια

> μηπως εννοεις οτι "ξερεις" αυτα που σου λεει εσενα ενας παντρεμενος;; λεω εγω τωρα...
> εδω, δεν σου λεει αληθεια για το οτι ειναι παντρεμενος, περιμενεις να σου πει αληθεια για τους λογους που ξενοπηδαει;;
> περιμενεις οτι θα σου πει καποιος "ειμαι ενα λιγουρι που ψαχνω να πηδηξω καμια χαζη που θα φαει το παραμυθι;" θα σου πει οτι δεν ειναι καλα στον γαμο του, υποφερει, του χει φαει την ζωη η μεγαιρα.
> και ειναι αυταποδεικτο οτι μονο σεξ μπορει να ψαχνει.
> επειδη κανεις δεν ειναι δεμενος...
> ο παντρεμενος που πραγματικα υποφερει απο συμπεριφορες, θα χωρισει. δεν θα ξενοπηδαει. αν δεν χωρισει, μονο πηδημα εχει. δεν μπορει να εχει μια αληθινη σχεση, με συμβιωση, κοινες δραστηριοτητες, εκδρομες, γιορτες μαζι κλπ.
> επιπλεον ατρανταχτη αποδειξη, ειναι το οτι *αν υποφερει στο σπιτι του και δεν χωριζει, μετα το ξενοπηδημα παλι σπιτι του θα παει!!! επομενως με ποιον τροπο το ξενοπηδημα τον γλυτωνει απο την φασαρια;;;*
> εκτος αν εννοεις αυτο που λενε "ΘΑ χωρισω". ΘΑ!!!!
> 
> ...


Όχι δεν μιλάω για τον συγκεκριμένο παντρεμενο.μιλάω για άτομο του συγγενικου μου περιβάλλοντος που είναι αγανακτισμενος από την γυναίκα του γιατί είναι όντως μια μεγαιρα και δεν μπορει να την χωρίσει γιατί όντως είναι τρελη και τον εκβιαζει με τα παιδιά.αυτός πχ με το δικιο του να εβρισκε άλλη.υπάρχουν και τετοιες περιπτωσεις πιστεύω. 

Βέβαια για τον συγκεκριμένο που λέω εγώ δεν πιστεύω να ισχυει τιποτα από αυτά και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.
Ρομαντζα σίγουρα δεν θα θέλει γιατί γενικά φαίνεται ψυχρος ανθρωπος.
Όσο για τα παιχνίδακια που ήθελα μάλλον δεν θα γίνουν. Βασικά δεν νομίζω να το δεχτεί γιατί αν έχει κι άλλες δύο τρεις γκομενες να κανει και σεξ και την γυναίκα, τι να τα κάνει τα παιχνιδακια στο δημοτικό ειναι?
Να με βιασει δεν φοβάμαι. Αν του πω όχι είναι όχι το σέβεται.

----------


## Honorata

Δεν είναι καλό να δίνουμε συμβουλές που μπορεί να βλάψουν σοβαρά ένα άτομο που έχει πρόβλημα. Ενα άτομο που ζητάει βοηθεια για ένα πρόβλημα είναι ευάλωτο, μπορεί να υιοθετήσει ο,τι του πούμε ως λύση στο πρόβλημα του.

Και το ακόμα χειρότερο είναι ότι μπορεί να το διαβάσουν και εφηβα αγόρια ή κοριτσια με το ίδιο θέμα και να πράξουν ανάλογα στην απελπισία τους.
Και αν η δικαιολογία είναι ότι είμαστε ενήλικες και καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσες να πεις αυτό που θες κρυφά, μη δημόσια. 

Αλλα το να το κοινοποιεις στη θέα τοσων ατόμων που μπορει να είναι ευάλωτοι .είναι τρομερά πιο επικίνδυνο





> Εγω δεν εδωσα συμβουλή μια ερωτηση της εθεσα, δεν της ειπα παρε ή οτιδηποτε άλλο. Ενταξει αν δεν μπορουμε να θεσουμε μια ερωτηση παω πασο τι να πω...

----------


## Remedy

> Μου το έχουν ξανά πει αυτό ότι μάλλον δεν τον ενδιαφέρω.και ίσως έχετε δίκιο. Αλλά οι πράξεις του δειχνουν αλλά. Με αγαπαει σαν άνθρωπο πιστεύω όπως και εγώ. Αλλά δεν θέλει να χωρισουμε ότι και να του πω ότι και να του κάνω. Ίσως είναι αυτό που λες ο φόβος να μείνει μόνος και αυτός λογω του προβληματος του.δεν μπορώ να ξέρω καθαρά τι σκεφτεται η αλήθεια είναι. Πάντως εγώ λειτουργω σαν ελεύθερη.άλλη το αποκλειω να έχει.


φυσικα και αποκλειεται να εχει αλλη, αφου δεν μπορει να πηδηξει...
ποια θα το δεχοταν αυτο, και μαλιστα να ειναι δευτερη;;; αντε εσυ εχεις ας πουμε τις απολαβες μια συντροφικοτητας. η αλλη γιατι να ειναι μαζι του; για το σεξ;;; ποιο σεξ;
μα κι εσυ τον αγαπας σαν ανθρωπο, αλλα δεν τον επιθυμεις σαν εραστη... κι αυτος το ιδιο κανει. 
η σχεση σας ειναι σχεδον αδερφικη. και οι δυο συμβιβαζεστε για να μην μεινετε μονοι σας.

----------


## Αποστολια

> φυσικα και αποκλειεται να εχει αλλη, αφου δεν μπορει να πηδηξει...
> ποια θα το δεχοταν αυτο, και μαλιστα να ειναι δευτερη;;; αντε εσυ εχεις ας πουμε τις απολαβες μια συντροφικοτητας. η αλλη γιατι να ειναι μαζι του; για το σεξ;;; ποιο σεξ;
> μα κι εσυ τον αγαπας σαν ανθρωπο, αλλα δεν τον επιθυμεις σαν εραστη... κι αυτος το ιδιο κανει. 
> η σχεση σας ειναι σχεδον αδερφικη. και οι δυο συμβιβαζεστε για να μην μεινετε μονοι σας.


Ακριβώς κούκλα μου όπως τα λες. Πάντα ευστοχη σε όλα. Τώρα για το αν έχει άλλη δεν το πιστεύω αλλα δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά για κανέναν.πάντως αν είχε κάποια άλλη με εμπειριες πιστεύω θα έκανε σεξ έστω και για ένα λεπτό.

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι δεν μιλάω για τον συγκεκριμένο παντρεμενο.μιλάω για άτομο του συγγενικου μου περιβάλλοντος που είναι αγανακτισμενος από την γυναίκα του γιατί είναι όντως μια μεγαιρα και δεν μπορει να την χωρίσει γιατί όντως είναι τρελη και τον εκβιαζει με τα παιδιά.*αυτός πχ με το δικιο του να εβρισκε άλλη*.υπάρχουν και τετοιες περιπτωσεις πιστεύω. 
> 
> Βέβαια για τον συγκεκριμένο που λέω εγώ δεν πιστεύω να ισχυει τιποτα από αυτά και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.
> Ρομαντζα σίγουρα δεν θα θέλει γιατί γενικά φαίνεται ψυχρος ανθρωπος.
> Όσο για τα παιχνίδακια που ήθελα μάλλον δεν θα γίνουν. Βασικά δεν νομίζω να το δεχτεί γιατί αν έχει κι άλλες δύο τρεις γκομενες να κανει και σεξ και την γυναίκα, τι να τα κάνει τα παιχνιδακια στο δημοτικό ειναι?
> Να με βιασει δεν φοβάμαι. Αν του πω όχι είναι όχι το σέβεται.


ΝΑ εβρισκε αλλη. ΝΑ!! βρηκε ομως;;;;
τετοιος ανθρωπος, χωριζει, δεν τσιλιμπουρδιζει. κι αν βρει αλλη πριν χωρισει, εξηγει την κατασταση του και συντομα χωριζει. δεν παριστανει τον ελευθερο.

κατ αρχας με εναν ανθρωπο που κρυβει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος, αποκλειεται αν εχεις ρομαντζο, γιατι για να μπορει να σου κρυβει ενα τοσο μεγαλο μερος της ζωης του οπως ο γαμος του, φαντασου σε ποση αποσταση απο την ζωη του θα σε κραταει... δεν θα παιρνεις ποτε τηλεφωνο οταν θες, δεν θα εισαι ποτε μαζι του βραδια, εκδρομες, γιορτες κλπ... δεν υπαρχει ρομαντζο χωρις κοινες δραστηριοτητες, με ξενοδοχεια...
και με τι επιχειρημα σου προτεινει ξενοδοχειο; σπιτι δεν εχει;;;
"ψυχρος" σου φαινεται γιατι σε κραταει σε αποσταση... ωμος ειναι, οχι ψυχρος.

----------


## mindcrime

Αποστολια εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο και του εχεις πει οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις σεξ λογω φοβου; Ναι ή οχι και τι σου ειπε;

----------


## Honorata

Ο χαρακτηρας του δεν σου κάνει. Εσύ θες έναν ειλικρινη και έντιμο άνθρωπο να εμπιστευτείς, για μια σχέση ερωτική με τα όλα της , που θα σου δώσει συναίσθημα και θα σε ξεκλειδώσει.

Αυτός ψευτης είναι, αποσκοπεί κάπου, το έχει δει χαλαρα σε φαση θα πουλήσω το παραμύθι μου μπας και πάρω αυτό που θέλω να τελειώνω. Ωμός είναι, ψυχρό τον λες. 

Τι να τον εκάμεις;

----------


## Αποστολια

> ΝΑ εβρισκε αλλη. ΝΑ!! βρηκε ομως;;;;
> τετοιος ανθρωπος, χωριζει, δεν τσιλιμπουρδιζει. κι αν βρει αλλη πριν χωρισει, εξηγει την κατασταση του και συντομα χωριζει. δεν παριστανει τον ελευθερο.
> 
> κατ αρχας με εναν ανθρωπο που κρυβει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος, αποκλειεται αν εχεις ρομαντζο, γιατι για να μπορει να σου κρυβει ενα τοσο μεγαλο μερος της ζωης του οπως ο γαμος του, φαντασου σε ποση αποσταση απο την ζωη του θα σε κραταει... δεν θα παιρνεις ποτε τηλεφωνο οταν θες, δεν θα εισαι ποτε μαζι του βραδια, εκδρομες, γιορτες κλπ... δεν υπαρχει ρομαντζο χωρις κοινες δραστηριοτητες, με ξενοδοχεια...
> και με τι επιχειρημα σου προτεινει ξενοδοχειο; σπιτι δεν εχει;;;
> "ψυχρος" σου φαινεται γιατι σε κραταει σε αποσταση... ωμος ειναι, οχι ψυχρος.


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει βρει άλλη αυτό δεν θα μου το λεγε πιστεύω. Αλλά όχι φαίνεται σοβαρός άνθρωπος. Πρώτα θα χωριζε και μετά θα εκανε κάτι. 

Εγώ βέβαια κοιταω να δώσω ελαφρύντικα και στον παντρεμενο.λέω αφού έφτασα εγώ να κερατωσω (γιατί κερατωμα είναι και αυτο) που ήμουν όχι μονο ηθική αλλά κάτι παραπάνω τότε φαντασου.Δηλαδη αν δεν ζησεις κάτι δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις και τον αλλον.αυτό πιστεύω πλέον. 
Ειλικρινης ούτε εγω ήμουν από την αρχή. Αλλά αν θα εβλεπα ένα άτομο να δενεται μαζί μου θα του εξηγούσα σίγουρα δεν θα τον άφηνα να κολλησει.

Μένει με τους γονείς του μου ειπε για αυτό και το ξενοδοχείο. Ψυχρος είναι και λογω του επαγγελματος του αλλά και επειδή πάντα είναι αγελαστος.Αυτούς θεωρώ εγώ ψυχρους τους ανεκφραστους και αγελαστους.

----------


## Remedy

μαιντ, εχεις χαζεψει, πρωι- πρωι;
τι ειναι αυτα που προτεινεις;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο και του εχεις πει οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις σεξ λογω φοβου; Ναι ή οχι και τι σου ειπε;


Έχω πάει και σε ψυχίατρο και σε ψυχολογο και σε ομοιοπαθητικο νευρολογο.
Είχα πάει στις αρχές σχεδόν του προβλήματος κοντά στα 29.
Ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε ότι αν ήταν γυναικα θα είχε όλους τους αντρες στα πόδια του και δεν ξέρω πόση δύναμη έχω μέσα και θα μπορούσα να είχα τον καθενα. Είχα πάρει αγωγή τότε για κατάθλιψη. Δεν είχαμε ασχοληθεί πολύ με το σεξ.
Με την ψυχολογο ασχολήθηκαμε με το σεξ αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία. Έφτασε στο σημείο να μου πει ότι δεν ξέρει με ποιο άλλο τρόπο να με βοηθησει και ότι δεν της είχε ξανά τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση. Μου είχε πει τότε ότι ίσως είχα ασχημη εμπειρια σε νηπιακη ηλικια και να μην εχω αναμνησεις μόνο υποσυνείδητες.η μπορεί να φταει και το γεγονος οτι φοβόμουν να ωριμασω.ακρη δεν βρηκαμε παντως.

----------


## mindcrime

> μαιντ, εχεις χαζεψει, πρωι- πρωι;
> τι ειναι αυτα που προτεινεις;


Ενταξει ρεμ συγγνωμη που της εκανα μια ερωτηση για ενα προβλημα που την ταλαιπωρει 30+ φευγα χρονια, ακομα δεν το εχει λυσει ενώ ενας ψυχιατρος ενδεχομενως να μπορει να της το λυσει.

----------


## mindcrime

> Έχω πάει και σε ψυχίατρο και σε ψυχολογο και σε ομοιοπαθητικο νευρολογο.
> Είχα πάει στις αρχές σχεδόν του προβλήματος κοντά στα 29.
> Ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε ότι αν ήταν γυναικα θα είχε όλους τους αντρες στα πόδια του και δεν ξέρω πόση δύναμη έχω μέσα και θα μπορούσα να είχα τον καθενα. Είχα πάρει αγωγή τότε για κατάθλιψη. Δεν είχαμε ασχοληθεί πολύ με το σεξ.
> Με την ψυχολογο ασχολήθηκαμε με το σεξ αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία. Έφτασε στο σημείο να μου πει ότι δεν ξέρει με ποιο άλλο τρόπο να με βοηθησει και ότι δεν της είχε ξανά τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση. Μου είχε πει τότε ότι ίσως είχα ασχημη εμπειρια σε νηπιακη ηλικια και να μην εχω αναμνησεις μόνο υποσυνείδητες.η μπορεί να φταει και το γεγονος οτι φοβόμουν να ωριμασω.ακρη δεν βρηκαμε παντως.


Δεν πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο παλι καμια βολτα ή σε πολλους να το συζητησεις μαζι τους αυτο το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα να παρεις διαφορετικες γνωμες μηπως σε βοηθησει καποιος;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ο χαρακτηρας του δεν σου κάνει. Εσύ θες έναν ειλικρινη και έντιμο άνθρωπο να εμπιστευτείς, για μια σχέση ερωτική με τα όλα της , που θα σου δώσει συναίσθημα και θα σε ξεκλειδώσει.
> 
> Αυτός ψευτης είναι, αποσκοπεί κάπου, το έχει δει χαλαρα σε φαση θα πουλήσω το παραμύθι μου μπας και πάρω αυτό που θέλω να τελειώνω. Ωμός είναι, ψυχρό τον λες. 
> 
> Τι να τον εκάμεις;


Ελα ντε?

Όταν όμως με περνει σφιχτη αγκαλια και με φιλαει εκεί λιωνω.εκεί δεν βλέπω μόνο αστερακια ολοκληρο το συμπαν βλέπω. 

Παρόλα τα ψέματα παρολη την κοροιδια εκεί εγώ. Θα βρω την δύναμη να πω τέλος σύντομα μάλιστα, στο επόμενο ραντεβου.Πιστεύω ότι τέτοια δυνατά συναισθήματα σπάνια νοιωθεις.πιστεύω δηλαδή ότι δεν θα το ξανά ζησω.Παρα πολυ δύσκολα δίνω ευκαιριες να γνωρισω κάποιον.ένας ο φίλος μου και ενας αυτός σε κάνεναν άλλον δεν είπα το ναι τόσο εύκολα. Φαίνεται ξέρω και εγώ να διαλεγω.άμα μου δώσεις 1000 άντρες θα βρω με την μια τον μαλακα τι πραμα και αυτό.

----------


## Αποστολια

QUOTE=mindcrime;1197183]Δεν πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο παλι καμια βολτα ή σε πολλους να το συζητησεις μαζι τους αυτο το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα να παρεις διαφορετικες γνωμες μηπως σε βοηθησει καποιος;[/QUOTE]

Εκτός ότι ντρεπομαι πολύ τώρα να το λέω δεν έχω ουτε τη διάθεση ούτε το χρήμα. Πήγαινω όπως σου είπα σε ένα νευρολογο ομοιοπαθητικο.θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να λύσω αλλά προβληματα άγχους που έχω και μετά θα λυθει και αυτό. Βέβαια δεν γνωριζει ότι το μόνο μου αγχος πλέον είναι ότι κοροιδευω τον φίλο μου και βγαίνω με έναν παντρεμενο που κοροιδευει με την σειρα τους και αυτός εμένα. Όλα του τα έχω πει εκτός από αυτό. Ντρέπομαι

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει βρει άλλη αυτό δεν θα μου το λεγε πιστεύω. Αλλά όχι φαίνεται σοβαρός άνθρωπος. Πρώτα θα χωριζε και μετά θα εκανε κάτι. 
> 
> Εγώ βέβαια κοιταω να δώσω ελαφρύντικα και στον παντρεμενο.λέω αφού έφτασα εγώ να κερατωσω (γιατί κερατωμα είναι και αυτο) που ήμουν όχι μονο ηθική αλλά κάτι παραπάνω τότε φαντασου.Δηλαδη αν δεν ζησεις κάτι δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις και τον αλλον.αυτό πιστεύω πλέον. 
> Ειλικρινης ούτε εγω ήμουν από την αρχή. Αλλά αν θα εβλεπα ένα άτομο να δενεται μαζί μου θα του εξηγούσα σίγουρα δεν θα τον άφηνα να κολλησει.
> 
> Μένει με τους γονείς του μου ειπε για αυτό και το ξενοδοχείο. Ψυχρος είναι και λογω του επαγγελματος του αλλά και επειδή πάντα είναι αγελαστος.Αυτούς θεωρώ εγώ ψυχρους τους ανεκφραστους και αγελαστους.


δεν ειναι μονο το ξενοδοχειο. ενας παντρεμενος ξερεις πως ζει. αποκλειεται να σε αφηνει να κανεις ενεργειες που θα παρει χαμπαρι η γυναικα του, ΑΡΑ σε κραταει πολυ μακρια απο την ζωη του. αποκλειεται να στην δωσει 2 το βραδυ και να του τηλεφωνησεις, και γενικοτερα να τηλεφωνεις οποτε σου καπνισει. στην καλυτερη περιπτωση σε αφηνει αναπαντητη και σε παιρνει οποτε μπορεσει, στην χειροτερη σου λεει μονο σμσ, οχι τηλεφωνα...
αποκλειεται να του ζητησεις να περασετε μαζι χριστουγεννα η να πατε ταξιδι στις διακοπες του αυγουστου...
οσο για τα ελαφρυντικα, οχι δεν ειστ στην διια θεση.
αλλο ο γαμος και αλλο η σχεση, ποσο μαλλον η λευκη σχεση πουε χεις εσυ.
αυτος μπορει να εχει μια χαρα σεξ με την γυναικα του κι ας ξενοπηδαει και μπορει να χει και παιδια..

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν ειναι μονο το ξενοδοχειο. ενας παντρεμενος ξερεις πως ζει. αποκλειεται να σε αφηνει να κανεις ενεργειες που θα παρει χαμπαρι η γυναικα του, ΑΡΑ σε κραταει πολυ μακρια απο την ζωη του. αποκλειεται να στην δωσει 2 το βραδυ και να του τηλεφωνησεις
> αποκλειεται να του ζητησεις να περασετε μαζι χριστουγεννα η να πατε ταξιδι στις διακοπες του αυγουστου...
> οσο για τα ελαφρυντικα, οχι δεν ειστ στην διια θεση.
> αλλο ο γαμος και αλλο η σχεση, ποσο μαλλον η λευκη σχεση πουε χεις εσυ.
> αυτος μπορει να εχει μια χαρα σεξ με την γυναικα του και μπορει να χει και παιδια..


Εντάξει σίγουρα μια σχέση δεν είναι το ίδιο με ένα γάμο με παιδια.

Όλα αυτά τα ξέρω ότι ποτέ δεν μπορούμε να εχουμε κοινές δραστηριότητες μαζι.

Πάντως όταν του είπα πες μου την αλήθεια αλλιως θα ρωτησω για σένα καθώς ξέρω άτομα από τα μέρη σου μου είπε ρώτα για μενα όποιον θες.και εμεινα παγωτό. Δεν τον ενοιαζε αν εκτεθει.του είπα αν ρωτήσω θα γίνεις ρεζιλι και είπε πάλι ρωτα.

Αυτό που με εκαιγε είναι να κάνω σεξ μαζί του όχι να πάω ταξίδια και βόλτες μαζί. Αλλά κάπου μπερδεύω και το συναίσθημα εγώ. Είπα να δοκιμασω πιο ωμα και εγω και δεν μου βγήκε και γειά σας τώρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Ενταξει ρεμ συγγνωμη που της εκανα μια ερωτηση για ενα προβλημα που την ταλαιπωρει 30+ φευγα χρονια, ακομα δεν το εχει λυσει ενώ ενας ψυχιατρος ενδεχομενως να μπορει να της το λυσει.


ρε μαιντ. χαζοι δεν ειμαστε... δεν μιλησες για ψυχιατρο, μιλησες για ναρκωτικα...

----------


## mindcrime

> ρε μαιντ. χαζοι δεν ειμαστε... δεν μιλησες για ψυχιατρο, μιλησες για ναρκωτικα...


Και η αμφεταμινη που συνταγογραφουν οι ψυχιατροι ναρκωτικο ειναι

----------


## Honorata

Πολλά πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα νιώσεις για αυτό συμβιβάζεσαι στα λίγα , σε αυτά που δεν σου αξιζουν και στη ζώνη ασφαλείας σου

Δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση; δεν έχεις πίστη στη ζωή και σε σένα; Η ζωή είναι ρισκο, εδώ βλέπεις ανθρώπους που είναι ερωτευμένοι και ευτυχισμένοι για όσο καιρό είναι μαζί; εσενα γιατί να μη σου τύχει;


> Ελα ντε?
> 
> Όταν όμως με περνει σφιχτη αγκαλια και με φιλαει εκεί λιωνω.εκεί δεν βλέπω μόνο αστερακια ολοκληρο το συμπαν βλέπω. 
> 
> Παρόλα τα ψέματα παρολη την κοροιδια εκεί εγώ. Θα βρω την δύναμη να πω τέλος σύντομα μάλιστα, στο επόμενο ραντεβου.Πιστεύω ότι τέτοια δυνατά συναισθήματα σπάνια νοιωθεις.πιστεύω δηλαδή ότι δεν θα το ξανά ζησω.Παρα πολυ δύσκολα δίνω ευκαιριες να γνωρισω κάποιον.ένας ο φίλος μου και ενας αυτός σε κάνεναν άλλον δεν είπα το ναι τόσο εύκολα. Φαίνεται ξέρω και εγώ να διαλεγω.άμα μου δώσεις 1000 άντρες θα βρω με την μια τον μαλακα τι πραμα και αυτό.

----------


## Remedy

> Εντάξει σίγουρα μια σχέση δεν είναι το ίδιο με ένα γάμο με παιδια.
> 
> Όλα αυτά τα *ξέρω ότι ποτέ δεν μπορούμε να εχουμε κοινές δραστηριότητες* μαζι.
> 
> Πάντως όταν του είπα πες μου την αλήθεια αλλιως θα ρωτησω για σένα καθώς ξέρω άτομα από τα μέρη σου *μου είπε ρώτα για μενα όποιον θες.και εμεινα παγωτό. Δεν τον ενοιαζε αν εκτεθει*.του είπα αν ρωτήσω θα γίνεις ρεζιλι και είπε πάλι ρωτα.
> 
> Αυτό που με εκαιγε είναι να κάνω σεξ μαζί του όχι να πάω ταξίδια και βόλτες μαζί. Αλλά κάπου μπερδεύω και το συναίσθημα εγώ. Είπα να δοκιμασω πιο ωμα και εγω και δεν μου βγήκε και γειά σας τώρα.


το θεμα δεν ειναι αν το ξερεις.
το θεμα ειναι οτι εφοσον δεν μπορειτε να ειστε πραγματικα μαζι, να ζειτε κοινα πραγματα, να του μιλας οποτε θελησεις, ειναι αυταποδεικτο οτι ειναι παντρεμενος...

οσο για το οτι σου ειπε ρωτα οτι θες, θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα η απαντηση του σημαινει οτι του ειναι αδιαφορο αν τα σπασετε η οχι.
κοινως, δεν σε υπολογιζει... θα παει παρακατω...

----------


## mindcrime

> QUOTE=mindcrime;1197183]Δεν πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο παλι καμια βολτα ή σε πολλους να το συζητησεις μαζι τους αυτο το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα να παρεις διαφορετικες γνωμες μηπως σε βοηθησει καποιος;
> 
> Εκτός ότι ντρεπομαι πολύ τώρα να το λέω δεν έχω ουτε τη διάθεση ούτε το χρήμα. Πήγαινω όπως σου είπα σε ένα νευρολογο ομοιοπαθητικο.θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να λύσω αλλά προβληματα άγχους που έχω και μετά θα λυθει και αυτό. Βέβαια δεν γνωριζει ότι το μόνο μου αγχος πλέον είναι ότι κοροιδευω τον φίλο μου και βγαίνω με έναν παντρεμενο που κοροιδευει με την σειρα τους και αυτός εμένα. Όλα του τα έχω πει εκτός από αυτό. Ντρέπομαι


Αποστολια αν δεν εισαι ειλικρινης στους γιατρους δεν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν, δεν μπορουν να γινουν μαντεις και δεν μπορουν να περιμενουν απο καποια που ειναι 37 χρονων να μην μπορει να μιλησει καθαρα και ξαστερα, ειναι κατανοητο κατα καποιο τροπο αλλα παραλογο, γιατι δεν εχει νοημα να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πολλά πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα νιώσεις για αυτό συμβιβάζεσαι στα λίγα , σε αυτά που δεν σου αξιζουν και στη ζώνη ασφαλείας σου
> 
> Δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση; δεν έχεις πίστη στη ζωή και σε σένα; Η ζωή είναι ρισκο, εδώ βλέπεις ανθρώπους που είναι ερωτευμένοι και ευτυχισμένοι για όσο καιρό είναι μαζί; εσενα γιατί να μη σου τύχει;


Αυτοπεποιθηση?αυτό είναι άγνωστη λέξη για εμένα. Εδώ μου λέει ο άλλος πόσο του άρεσω και εγώ τον κοιταω σαν ουφο.λέω αυτός να βλέπει καλά η να μη βλεπει?
Ε μετά λέω με κοροιδευει για να με ριξει ενώ μπορεί όντως να του άρεσω όμως ασχετα αν με θελει μονο για σεξ.
Γενικά αν μου πει κάποιος είσαι ωραια εισαι ετσι εισαι αλλιώς νομίζω με λυπουνται και τα λένε.

----------


## Remedy

> Και η αμφεταμινη που συνταγογραφουν οι ψυχιατροι ναρκωτικο ειναι


ναι, αλλα εσυ δεν εισαι ψυχιατρος. αυτο ειναι το προβλημα..

----------


## Αποστολια

> το θεμα δεν ειναι αν το ξερεις.
> το θεμα ειναι οτι εφοσον δεν μπορειτε να ειστε πραγματικα μαζι, να ζειτε κοινα πραγματα, να του μιλας οποτε θελησεις, ειναι αυταποδεικτο οτι ειναι παντρεμενος...
> 
> οσο για το οτι σου ειπε ρωτα οτι θες, θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα η απαντηση του σημαινει οτι του ειναι αδιαφορο αν τα σπασετε η οχι.
> κοινως, δεν σε υπολογιζει... θα παει παρακατω...


Καλά για μένα σαφως δεν τον νοιαζει.για την γυναίκα του αν μάθει ότι κάποια ρωτάει τι κάνει στη ζωή του δεν τον νοιαζει?δεν θα δωσει στοχο ετσι?

----------


## Honorata

Για αυτό το λόγο το σεξ δεν είναι το μοναδικό πρόβλημα.

Εγω πάντως λέω εφόσον νιώθεις τόσο μεγάλη έλξη όπως λες, να δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις σεξ μαζί του.

Ξεχνά τα ρομαντζα και τις μονογαμικες σχέσεις και άστα για κάποιον άλλον. Πήγαινε για τη στιγμή. Στη τελική όλα στιγμές είναι. Αυτο μετράει 

Πες του να έρθει σπίτι σου να του μαγειρέψεις ένα βράδυ και να πιείτε κάτι να χαλαρώσετε και πήγαινε το μέχρι όπου βγει.


> Αυτοπεποιθηση?αυτό είναι άγνωστη λέξη για εμένα. Εδώ μου λέει ο άλλος πόσο του άρεσω και εγώ τον κοιταω σαν ουφο.λέω αυτός να βλέπει καλά η να μη βλεπει?
> Ε μετά λέω με κοροιδευει για να με ριξει ενώ μπορεί όντως να του άρεσω όμως ασχετα αν με θελει μονο για σεξ.
> Γενικά αν μου πει κάποιος είσαι ωραια εισαι ετσι εισαι αλλιώς νομίζω με λυπουνται και τα λένε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια αν δεν εισαι ειλικρινης στους γιατρους δεν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν, δεν μπορουν να γινουν μαντεις και δεν μπορουν να περιμενουν απο καποια που ειναι 37 χρονων να μην μπορει να μιλησει καθαρα και ξαστερα, ειναι κατανοητο κατα καποιο τροπο αλλα παραλογο, γιατι δεν εχει νοημα να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο


34 είμαι. Θα του το πω στη επομενη συνάντηση μάλλον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Για αυτό το λόγο το σεξ δεν είναι το μοναδικό πρόβλημα.
> 
> Εγω πάντως λέω εφόσον νιώθεις τόσο μεγάλη έλξη όπως λες, να δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις σεξ μαζί του.
> 
> Ξεχνά τα ρομαντζα και τις μονογαμικες σχέσεις και άστα για κάποιον άλλον. Πήγαινε για τη στιγμή. Στη τελική όλα στιγμές είναι. Αυτο μετράει 
> 
> Πες του να έρθει σπίτι σου να του μαγειρέψεις ένα βράδυ και να πιείτε κάτι να χαλαρώσετε και πήγαινε το μέχρι όπου βγει.


Πιο σπίτι μου καλε?αυτός έρχεται μόνο εν ώρα υπηρεσίας και με το όχημα της δουλειάς. 
Δεν διαθέτει άλλο χρόνο για εμένα πάρα μόνο όταν βαριεται στη δουλειά του.
Βέβαια μου έχει προτεινει να πάμε σε ξενοδοχειο αλλά δεν ήθελα.

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ του είπα ότι έχω σχέση αν και στην ουσία δεν έχω τίποτα γιατί μπορω ανετα να βγω μπόρω ανετα να μιλήσω στο τηλ ότι ώρα και να με παρει και μπροστά στο φίλο μου μπορώ να πάω ταξιδι μαζι του μπορώ να κοιμηθω μαζί του.όλα τα μπορώ. 
> Αυτός όμως δεν μπορεί. Όταν του είπα έχω σχέση είπε και αυτός και εγώ κάτι έχω αλλά μαλωνουμε έχουμε καιρό να κάνουμε σεξ.και του λέω αφού έχεις σχέση και δεν σου κάνει γιατί δεν χωριζεις?δεν τολμησε να πει ότι είναι παντρεμένος με παιδιά. 
> Επίσης είμαι ειλικρινής γιατί την τελευταία φορά του είπα ότι ίσως είμαι ασεξουαλ και δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ μαζί του.βεβαια δεν το πιστεψε γιατί γελασε αλλά με ξανά ρώτησε μετά. Και του είπα γίνε εσύ ειλικρινής απεναντι μου και θα στα πω όλα.


ειναι απλο αποστολια...
εσυ μπορει να του εδωσες το "ελευθερο" να ειναι ειλικρινης, αλλα εκεινος εχει στηριξει ολες τις μπαρουφες που σου λεει, πανω στα ψεματα του.
πως θα σου πει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος, οταν σου εχει ηδη πει, οτι δεν σε θελει για ενα πηδημα αλλα θελει να ειστε μαζι , να ζησετε μαζι και δεν ξερω τι αλλο ελεγε...
δεν θα φανει κατευθειαν οτι μονο μπαρουφες λεει για να πηδηξει;;;
πως ειναι δυνατον να θελει να ειστε μαζι, αν παραδεχτει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος;

----------


## Honorata

Σου έχει προτείνει να πάτε σε ξενοδοχείο γιατί δεν του έχεις προτείνει να ερθει σπίτι σου.

Άσε τις δικαιολογίες. Κάλεσε τον να φάτε βράδυ σπίτι σου με ποτό και θα το πιασει, θα βρει κάποια δικαιολογια για να έρθει. 

Περαστε μετα σε αγκάλιες και φιλια να κάνετε τα προκαταρκτικά και όπου βγει.

Αν δεν βγει πες του συγνωμη αλλα δεν νιώθω πολύ καλά. Και τελειώστε αλλιως.ασχημα δεν θα περάσει, δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.

Αφού λες για τόσο μεγάλη έλξη 


> Πιο σπίτι μου καλε?αυτός έρχεται μόνο εν ώρα υπηρεσίας και με το όχημα της δουλειάς. 
> Δεν διαθέτει άλλο χρόνο για εμένα πάρα μόνο όταν βαριεται στη δουλειά του.
> Βέβαια μου έχει προτεινει να πάμε σε ξενοδοχειο αλλά δεν ήθελα.

----------


## Remedy

> Πιο σπίτι μου καλε?αυτός έρχεται μόνο εν ώρα υπηρεσίας και με το όχημα της δουλειάς. 
> Δεν διαθέτει άλλο χρόνο για εμένα πάρα μόνο όταν βαριεται στη δουλειά του.
> Βέβαια μου έχει προτεινει να πάμε σε ξενοδοχειο αλλά δεν ήθελα.


κι α φου ειναι ελευθερος που μενει με γονεις, γιατι μονο εν ωρα υπηρεσιας; βραδια, δεν βγαινει εξω ο "ελευθερος";

----------


## Αποστολια

> ειναι απλο αποστολια...
> εσυ μπορει να του εδωσες το "ελευθερο" να ειναι ειλικρινης, αλλα εκεινος εχει στηριξει ολες τις μπαρουφες που σου λεει, πανω στα ψεματα του.
> πως θα σου πει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος, οταν σου εχει ηδη πει, οτι δεν σε θελει για ενα πηδημα αλλα θελει να ειστε μαζι , να ζησετε μαζι και δεν ξερω τι αλλο ελεγε...
> δεν θα φανει κατευθειαν οτι μονο μπαρουφες λεει για να πηδηξει;;;
> πως ειναι δυνατον να θελει να ειστε μαζι, αν παραδεχτει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος;


Μα εγώ ή ίδια του ειπα ότι δεν είναι κακο να θες μόνο να πηδηξεις δεν θα με ενοχλούσε αυτό. Απλώς να μου το πεις.και πάλι δεν λεει τίποτα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο και του εχεις πει οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις σεξ λογω φοβου; Ναι ή οχι και τι σου ειπε;





> Σου έχει προτείνει να πάτε σε ξενοδοχείο γιατί δεν του έχεις προτείνει να ερθει σπίτι σου.
> 
> Άσε τις δικαιολογίες. Κάλεσε τον να φάτε βράδυ σπίτι σου με ποτό και θα το πιασει, θα βρει κάποια δικαιολογια για να έρθει. 
> 
> Περαστε μετα σε αγκάλιες και φιλια να κάνετε τα προκαταρκτικά και όπου βγει.
> 
> Αν δεν βγει πες του συγνωμη αλλα δεν νιώθω πολύ καλά. Και τελειώστε αλλιως.ασχημα δεν θα περάσει, δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.
> 
> Αφού λες για τόσο μεγάλη έλξη


Πρώτον σπιτι μου δεν μπορεί να ερθει.από την μια στο πατρίκο μου μένω με τους γονείς και από την άλλη μένω σε σπίτι με το φίλο μου.βέβαια υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι εντελώς μόνη σπίτι αλλά δεν θέλω να μας δεί κάποιος. Όπως και αυτός έχω και εγώ σχέση υποτιθεται.
Όλο το αλλο σενάριο καλό ακούγεται. Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ να πάω σε ξενοδοχειο.άμα του το κόψω όμως στο καλύτερο φοβάμαι θα αντιδρασει ασχημα.βέβαια του έχω πει ότι σεξ δεν και να μη περιμενει πολλά. Αλλά την κοροιδια του δεν αντεχω τώρα και θα σταματήσω. Ήθελα να μου πει ναι ρε παιδι μου σε θελω μόνο για σεξ κακό είναι? Εκεί θα έλεγα ορίστε τουλάχιστον αφού το είπε είναι αξιοπιστος και μπορω να του εκμυστηρευτω το πρόβλημα μου.

----------


## Honorata

Ε τώρα ομως σόρρυ η συζήτηση είναι για παιδάκια. 

Έκατσε και σου είπε ότι είναι ελευθερος τόσες φορές τόσα ψέματα, θα κάτσει να "ταπεινωθει" να παραδεχτεί ότι είναι ψεύτης και να διακινδυνεύσει να φάει και κανα βάζο στο κεφαλι;σου λέει κιόλας "αυτές είναι γυναίκες είναι και τρελες, τέτοια λέει τώρα αλλα μετά μπορεί να μου φέρει κανα κουβα στο κεφαλι"

Μη ψυριζεις ρε συ. Αυτό είναι. Είναι ψεύτης και θέλει να κερδίσει κάτι. Όλα στιγμες είναι, δεν εισαι μωρο να πάθεις κάτι αν το προσπαθήσετε. Προσπαθήστε το εκεί εφόσον σου αρέσει μπας και σε ξεκολλήσει και κάνεις σεξ σαν άνθρωπος και βρεις κάποιον άλλον άντρα που θα ανταποκρίνεται στα γούστα σου να φτιάξεις τη ζωή σου. Να ερωτευτεις να παντρευτείς να κάνεις παιδιά ...

Σιγά μη κρεμεσαι μια ζωή από τα @ρχιδια του παντρεμένου. Εφοσον είσαι τυχερή και σου αρέσει πολύ αυτός που σε φλερτάρει. Δώστου εκεί να καταλάβει και η ζωή συνεχίζεται 


> Μα εγώ ή ίδια του ειπα ότι δεν είναι κακο να θες μόνο να πηδηξεις δεν θα με ενοχλούσε αυτό. Απλώς να μου το πεις.και πάλι δεν λεει τίποτα

----------


## Αποστολια

> κι α φου ειναι ελευθερος που μενει με γονεις, γιατι μονο εν ωρα υπηρεσιας; βραδια, δεν βγαινει εξω ο "ελευθερος";


Του τα λεω ρέμεντυ μου.έχει καταλάβει ότι κάτι έχω καταλάβει αλλά επιμένει στα ίδια. Θα παμε θα κάνουμε θα θα θα.
Όταν σου λέει η άλλη είμαι οκ με το να θες μόνο σεξ απλά πες το μου δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το κρυβει.
Ισως θυμαται τις πρωτες συναντησεις μας που του είχα πει αν έχεις σχεση γιατί να βγω μαζί σου θα βγω με έναν ελεύθερο. Τότε όταν μου είχε πει ότι έχει σχεση εξαφανιστηκα.

----------


## Honorata

Πηγαίνετε σε ξενοδοχείο κανονίστε ένα δείπνο με ποτό και καταληξτε εκεί και ότι βγει. Και στη τελική αν δε βγει χεστηκες και πως θα το πάρει. Άμα σου πει και κάτι προσβλητικό πες του και εσύ ότι ξέρεις πως σου λέει ψέματα και από εκεί πάνε και οι άλλοι


> Πρώτον σπιτι μου δεν μπορεί να ερθει.από την μια στο πατρίκο μου μένω με τους γονείς και από την άλλη μένω σε σπίτι με το φίλο μου.βέβαια υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι εντελώς μόνη σπίτι αλλά δεν θέλω να μας δεί κάποιος. Όπως και αυτός έχω και εγώ σχέση υποτιθεται.
> Όλο το αλλο σενάριο καλό ακούγεται. Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ να πάω σε ξενοδοχειο.άμα του το κόψω όμως στο καλύτερο φοβάμαι θα αντιδρασει ασχημα.βέβαια του έχω πει ότι σεξ δεν και να μη περιμενει πολλά. Αλλά την κοροιδια του δεν αντεχω τώρα και θα σταματήσω. Ήθελα να μου πει ναι ρε παιδι μου σε θελω μόνο για σεξ κακό είναι? Εκεί θα έλεγα ορίστε τουλάχιστον αφού το είπε είναι αξιοπιστος και μπορω να του εκμυστηρευτω το πρόβλημα μου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ε τώρα ομως σόρρυ η συζήτηση είναι για παιδάκια. 
> 
> Έκατσε και σου είπε ότι είναι ελευθερος τόσες φορές τόσα ψέματα, θα κάτσει να "ταπεινωθει" να παραδεχτεί ότι είναι ψεύτης και να διακινδυνεύσει να φάει και κανα βάζο στο κεφαλι;σου λέει κιόλας "αυτές είναι γυναίκες είναι και τρελες, τέτοια λέει τώρα αλλα μετά μπορεί να μου φέρει κανα κουβα στο κεφαλι"
> 
> Μη ψυριζεις ρε συ. Αυτό είναι. Είναι ψεύτης και θέλει να κερδίσει κάτι. Όλα στιγμες είναι, δεν εισαι μωρο να πάθεις κάτι αν το προσπαθήσετε. Προσπαθήστε το εκεί εφόσον σου αρέσει μπας και σε ξεκολλήσει και κάνεις σεξ σαν άνθρωπος και βρεις κάποιον άλλον άντρα που θα ανταποκρίνεται στα γούστα σου να φτιάξεις τη ζωή σου. Να ερωτευτεις να παντρευτείς να κάνεις παιδιά ...
> 
> Σιγά μη κρεμεσαι μια ζωή από τα @ρχιδια του παντρεμένου. Εφοσον είσαι τυχερή και σου αρέσει πολύ αυτός που σε φλερτάρει. Δώστου εκεί να καταλάβει και η ζωή συνεχίζεται


Θα τα έκανα όλα αυτά αν εβλεπα ότι μπορώ να είμαι και εγώ ψυχρή απέναντι του.αλλά εγώ αρχίζω και την παταω.για αυτό είπα θα φύγω τώρα που μπορώ. 
Τωρα στο ξεκλειδωμα ίσως και να μπορούσα να τα καταφέρω μαζί του.αλλά δεν ξέρω,εσυ αν πηγαινες με κάποιον που σου έλεγε ψέματα κατά μούτρα που στη ουσία δεν απόσκοπουν πουθενά εφόσον η άλλη σου λέει είναι οκ με το σεξ θα μπορουσες να λειτουργησεις κανονικα?θα ήσουν άνετη μαζί του?θα τον εμπιστευοσουν να τους εκμυστηρευτεις κάτι τόσο προσωπικό?

----------


## Remedy

> Μα εγώ ή ίδια του ειπα ότι δεν είναι κακο να θες μόνο να πηδηξεις δεν θα με ενοχλούσε αυτό. Απλώς να μου το πεις.και πάλι δεν λεει τίποτα


δεν εχει σημασια που το λες εσυ η ιδια.
κι εκεινος ο ιδιος, εχει ηδη εκτεθει οταν λεει οτι σε θελει οχι για σεξ αλλα για σχεση και μπαρμπου τσαλα. αν πει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος , τι σχεση θελει δηλαδη; βγαινει διπλά ψευτης.
επισης, φοβαται οτι θα περιμενες να ακουσεις για μια σχεση αλλα οχι και γαμο με παιδια...
δεν ξερω αν τα εχεις το ιδιο στο μυαλο σου, αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου το ιδιο...

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν εχει σημασια που το λες εσυ η ιδια.
> κι εκεινος ο ιδιος, εχει ηδη εκτεθει οταν λεει οτι σε θελει οχι για σεξ αλλα για σχεση και μπαρμπου τσαλα. αν πει οτι ειναι παντρεμενος , τι σχεση θελει δηλαδη; βγαινει διπλά ψευτης.
> επισης, φοβαται οτι θα περιμενες να ακουσεις για μια σχεση αλλα οχι και γαμο με παιδια...
> δεν ξερω αν τα εχεις το ιδιο στο μυαλο σου, αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου το ιδιο...


Τι να πω θεωρω ότι όταν η αλλη σου λέει είμαι οκ με το να μες θες για σεξ ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κρυψεις την αληθεια.
Και αφού όπως είπες πριν δεν τον νοιάζει άμα ρωτήσω και μάθω για το γάμο αφού αυτός θα προχωρησει παρακάτω σε αλλες γιατί δεν το λέει να μη χάνει το χρόνο του και να προχωρήσει παρακάτω ανάλογα με την αντίδραση μου?

----------


## Remedy

> Καλά για μένα σαφως δεν τον νοιαζει.για την γυναίκα του αν μάθει ότι κάποια ρωτάει τι κάνει στη ζωή του δεν τον νοιαζει?δεν θα δωσει στοχο ετσι?


οχι, βεβαια. πρωτα απ ολα δεν θα ρωτησεις την γυναικα του, αλλα καποιον πιθανο κοινο γνωστο (μπορει και να μπλοφαρεις).
και δευτερον, ενας παντρεμενος που ξενοπηδαει, εχει τις απαντησεις ετοιμες. αν ακουσει κατι η γυναικα του, θα της πει οτι δεν σε ξερει, ισως εισαι καποια που τον γουσταρει, η κατι αλλο σχετικο. σιγα το δυσκολο..

----------


## Αποστολια

> οχι, βεβαια. πρωτα απ ολα δεν θα ρωτησεις την γυναικα του, αλλα καποιον πιθανο κοινο γνωστο (μπορει και να μπλοφαρεις).
> και δευτερον, ενας παντρεμενος που ξενοπηδαει, εχει τις απαντησεις ετοιμες. αν ακουσει κατι η γυναικα του, θα της πει οτι δεν σε ξερει, ισως εισαι καποια που τον γουσταρει, η κατι αλλο σχετικο. σιγα το δυσκολο..


Πάντως δεν φοβάται ότι αν μάθω θα τα πω όλα στη γυναίκα του είναι και θαραλλεος.εν το μεταξυ εχω μάθει τα παντα για αυτη μέχρι που δουλεύει. Αλλά φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να της ελεγα κατι.Αν και πολύ θα ήθελα αν ο δικός μου αντρας είχε σχέση με κάποια να με ενημερωνε κάποιος και να μην είμαι η χαζή της υπόθεσης

----------


## Remedy

ξεχνας, οτι μπορει να τα ξερει ηδη, η να κανει κι αυτη τα αναλογα....
οχι για σενα, απαραιτητα. για αλλη, ή για διαφορες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ξεχνας, οτι μπορει να τα ξερει ηδη, η να κανει κι αυτη τα αναλογα....
> οχι για σενα, απαραιτητα. για αλλη, ή για διαφορες.


Αν ήξερε δεν θα κρυβοταν ετσι αυτός. Τώρα αν ξέρει η άλλη και αυτός ξέρει ότι ξερει και μου φερεται ετσι τοτε τι να πω είμαι για τα μπάζα

----------


## Honorata

Δεν θα του εκμυστηρευομουν το πρόβλημα μου, όμως θα πήγαινα μαζί του για ένα βράδυ και ότι βγει εφοσον θα μου άρεσε τόσο.

Κοίταξε να δεις ,μερικές φορές το παραμύθι είναι και λίγο διεγερτικό, δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να μας λένε ψέματα, αλλα είναι καλύτερα να δείχνει τρυφερός, να σου λέει γλυκολογα και να πηγαίνει με τα νερά σου. Γιατί σε αυτή τη περίπτωση μπορείς να κλείσεις εύκολα τη φωνή της λογικής και να προχωρήσεις. 

Άμα σου έλεγε κατάμουτρα ότι σε θέλει μόνο για σεξ, ότι δεν θα γίνει τίποτα μεταξύ σας και τον έπαιρνες τηλέφωνα και σου έλεγε ότι δεν θα ξαναμιλησετε μετά από ότι γίνει. Αυτό θα σου φαινόταν πολύ χειρότερο. Πίστεψε με. Θα ήταν προσβλητικό και άσχημο. 

Όσο για το κόλλημα που έχεις φάει το καταλαβαίνω πως το αντιλαμβάνεσαι όμως πίστεψε με είναι μια τεράστια μπούρδα. Και σου το λέει μια γυναίκα που νομίζει ότι έχει καψουρευτει άγρια πλατωνικα πολλές φορές. Είναι μια τεράστια φουσκα του μυαλού σου που μπροστά σε αυτη τη τόσο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ και μεγαλειώδη μορφή που έχει πάρει στο μυαλό σου, είναι ένα αστείο στη πραγματικότητα . Σου εγγυώμαι ότι ακόμα και αν λήξει με τον πιο άδοξο τρόπο θα επιζησεις! Μη σου πω ότι η σχέση με τον σύντροφό σου σε επηρεάζει περισσότερο γιατί είναι πραγματική και όχι στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας σου. Έχετε δεθεί και οικειοποιηθει ο ένας τον άλλον.

Επιπλέον, παίζεις τελείως εκ του ασφαλούς. Ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ότι είναι παντρεμένος και ότι δεν θα είστε ποτέ μαζί. Δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι κάτι. Δεν κινδυνεύεις να σε παρατήσει μετά το σεξ και να πέσεις από τα σύννεφα. Είσαι προιδεασμενη 


Οπότε δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι για μένα. Μόνο να κερδίσεις σε περίπτωση που σε ξεκλειδώσει 

Άσε τη σκέψη και περνά στη δράση όλα στιγμές είναι 


> Θα τα έκανα όλα αυτά αν εβλεπα ότι μπορώ να είμαι και εγώ ψυχρή απέναντι του.αλλά εγώ αρχίζω και την παταω.για αυτό είπα θα φύγω τώρα που μπορώ. 
> Τωρα στο ξεκλειδωμα ίσως και να μπορούσα να τα καταφέρω μαζί του.αλλά δεν ξέρω,εσυ αν πηγαινες με κάποιον που σου έλεγε ψέματα κατά μούτρα που στη ουσία δεν απόσκοπουν πουθενά εφόσον η άλλη σου λέει είναι οκ με το σεξ θα μπορουσες να λειτουργησεις κανονικα?θα ήσουν άνετη μαζί του?θα τον εμπιστευοσουν να τους εκμυστηρευτεις κάτι τόσο προσωπικό?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν θα του εκμυστηρευομουν το πρόβλημα μου, όμως θα πήγαινα μαζί του για ένα βράδυ και ότι βγει εφοσον θα μου άρεσε τόσο.
> 
> Κοίταξε να δεις ,μερικές φορές το παραμύθι είναι και λίγο διεγερτικό, δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να μας λένε ψέματα, αλλα είναι καλύτερα να δείχνει τρυφερός, να σου λέει γλυκολογα και να πηγαίνει με τα νερά σου. Γιατί σε αυτή τη περίπτωση μπορείς να κλείσεις εύκολα τη φωνή της λογικής και να προχωρήσεις. 
> 
> Άμα σου έλεγε κατάμουτρα ότι σε θέλει μόνο για σεξ, ότι δεν θα γίνει τίποτα μεταξύ σας και τον έπαιρνες τηλέφωνα και σου έλεγε ότι δεν θα ξαναμιλησετε μετά από ότι γίνει. Αυτό θα σου φαινόταν πολύ χειρότερο. Πίστεψε με. Θα ήταν προσβλητικό και άσχημο. 
> 
> Όσο για το κόλλημα που έχεις φάει το καταλαβαίνω πως το αντιλαμβάνεσαι όμως πίστεψε με είναι μια τεράστια μπούρδα. Και σου το λέει μια γυναίκα που νομίζει ότι έχει καψουρευτει άγρια πλατωνικα πολλές φορές. Είναι μια τεράστια φουσκα του μυαλού σου που μπροστά σε αυτη τη τόσο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ και μεγαλειώδη μορφή που έχει πάρει στο μυαλό σου, είναι ένα αστείο στη πραγματικότητα . Σου εγγυώμαι ότι ακόμα και αν λήξει με τον πιο άδοξο τρόπο θα επιζησεις! Μη σου πω ότι η σχέση με τον σύντροφό σου σε επηρεάζει περισσότερο γιατί είναι πραγματική και όχι στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας σου. Έχετε δεθεί και οικειοποιηθει ο ένας τον άλλον.
> 
> Επιπλέον, παίζεις τελείως εκ του ασφαλούς. Ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ότι είναι παντρεμένος και ότι δεν θα είστε ποτέ μαζί. Δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι κάτι. Δεν κινδυνεύεις να σε παρατήσει μετά το σεξ και να πέσεις από τα σύννεφα. Είσαι προιδεασμενη 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ κοριτσάκι μου για όλα. Όλες οι τοποθετησεις σου με βοηθησαν πολύ. Έχεις δίκιο που λες ότι είμαι προιδεασμενη ακομη και να με παρατησει ετσι είναι.θα το ξέρω από τώρα. 
Εχεις δίκιο που λες ότι πρέπει να το ζησω χωρίς πολλά πολλά.το θέμα ηταν να κάνω και εγώ το σκοπό μου πραγματικοτητα.
Βέβαια έχω πάρει άλλη απόφαση.θα το σταματησω δεν πειράζει ας μη το ζησω.έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω χάσει πολλά και πόλλους στη ζωή μου θα το αντέξω και αυτό τουλάχιστον δεν θα χάσω κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικα για μένα.

----------


## Honorata

Δεν θα σου άρεσε δηλαδή καθόλου η ιδέα να του πεις να δειπνησετε μαζί ένα βράδυ σπίτι σου και ότι βγει; δεν χρειάζεται αν εσύ μπλοκάρεις να του δώσεις εξηγήσεις, πες απλά ότι δεν νιώθεις πολύ καλά και ότι να το αφήσετε για τώρα. Και Κάνε του στοματικό για να τελειώσει άμα δεν θες να τον γειωσεις τελείως. Εξάλλου δεν είναι ικανός να σε κρίνει γιατί είναι χειρότερος. Λέει ψέματα και είναι παντρεμένος. 

Πάντως αν θα το ακολουθουσες θα σου πρότεινα σπίτι σου καλύτερα. Να είσαι άνετη στην ασφάλεια σου, και ότι άσχημη τροπή πάρει (άμα πάρει)να του δώσεις τα πράγματα του και να φύγει. Δεν είναι κάτι τόσο σπουδαίο. Είναι μια πράξη που συμβαίνει και μετά συνεχίζεις κανονικά δεν είναι κάτι το τόσο ουσιαστικό και μεγαλειώδες το σεξ.

Βέβαια αν δεν θες καθόλου δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνεις με το ζόρι.

Όμως δεν μπορείς να τον πιέζεις και αυτόν για να γίνει όπως τον θες , δεν μπορείς να τον βάλεις στα κουτακια σου ,βλέπεις ότι είναι κάτι άλλο. Οπότε ή πορεύεσαι με αυτό ή το σταματάς 


> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ κοριτσάκι μου για όλα. Όλες οι τοποθετησεις σου με βοηθησαν πολύ. Έχεις δίκιο που λες ότι είμαι προιδεασμενη ακομη και να με παρατησει ετσι είναι.θα το ξέρω από τώρα. 
> Εχεις δίκιο που λες ότι πρέπει να το ζησω χωρίς πολλά πολλά.το θέμα ηταν να κάνω και εγώ το σκοπό μου πραγματικοτητα.
> Βέβαια έχω πάρει άλλη απόφαση.θα το σταματησω δεν πειράζει ας μη το ζησω.έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω χάσει πολλά και πόλλους στη ζωή μου θα το αντέξω και αυτό σιγά τι θα χάσω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν θα σου άρεσε δηλαδή καθόλου η ιδέα να του πεις να δειπνησετε μαζί ένα βράδυ σπίτι σου και ότι βγει; δεν χρειάζεται αν εσύ μπλοκάρεις να του δώσεις εξηγήσεις, πες απλά ότι δεν νιώθεις πολύ καλά και ότι να το αφήσετε για τώρα. Και Κάνε του στοματικό για να τελειώσει άμα δεν θες να τον γειωσεις τελείως. Εξάλλου δεν είναι ικανός να σε κρίνει γιατί είναι χειρότερος. Λέει ψέματα και είναι παντρεμένος. 
> 
> Πάντως αν θα το ακολουθουσες θα σου πρότεινα σπίτι σου καλύτερα. Να είσαι άνετη στην ασφάλεια σου, και ότι άσχημη τροπή πάρει (άμα πάρει)να του δώσεις τα πράγματα του και να φύγει. Δεν είναι κάτι τόσο σπουδαίο. Είναι μια πράξη που συμβαίνει και μετά συνεχίζεις κανονικά δεν είναι κάτι το τόσο ουσιαστικό και μεγαλειώδες το σεξ.
> 
> Βέβαια αν δεν θες καθόλου δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνεις με το ζόρι.
> 
> Όμως δεν μπορείς να τον πιέζεις και αυτόν για να γίνει όπως τον θες , δεν μπορείς να τον βάλεις στα κουτακια σου ,βλέπεις ότι είναι κάτι άλλο. Οπότε ή πορεύεσαι με αυτό ή το σταματάς


Σαν σκεψη ναι δεν είναι άσχημη. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να του το πρότεινα ποτέ εγω.και τι να του πω δηλαδή αφού εκτός δουλειάς δεν μπορει να ρθει από ότι βλέπω. Στα πεταχτα έρχεται καμία ωριτσα και γειά σας.ε δεν θα τον παρακαλεσω για να του κάνω και στοματικο κιόλας.
Μου δίνει αντιφατικα μηνυματα από την μία θέλει σαν τρελος απο την άλλη δεν μπορεί να διάθεσει λίγο από τον ελευθερο χρονο του. Οπότε αντέ και γειά. 
Σπουδαιο δεν είναι όπως λες αλλά εγώ στεναχωρίεμαι και εύκολα. Στην πρωτη μου σχέση έπαθα καταθλιψη και έφτασα 39 κιλά. Οπότε προσέχω παραπάνω τώρα για να έχω.βέβαια με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν πρόκειται να ζήσω τίποτα καλό αλλά τι να κανουμε.εχω συμβιβαστει.απλώς μέρες μέρες έχω κάποιες εντονες επιθυμίες να ζήσω τέτοιες ιστοριες.μετά μου ξανά περναει

----------


## Honorata

Ναι σου λέει αντιφατικά πράγματα γιατί σε παραμυθιάζει με γλυκά λόγια αλλα κρύβεται παράλληλα από τη γυναίκα του. 

Εγώ πιστεύω πως αν ήσουν πιο αποφασισμένη και του έλεγες σπίτι σου, πιστεύω θα ερχόταν γιατί όλο αυτό το παιχνίδι για αυτόν τον λόγο παίζεται. Θα έλεγε ότι χαζή δικαιολογία μπορεί να βρει στη γυναίκα του για να έρθει. Άντρες είναι αυτοί, σιγά να μην αφήσουν το κοκό να πάνε για πουρνάρια!

Μπορεί στην πρώτη σου σχέση που πχ έκανες στα 18 σου να το πήρες βαριά όμως τώρα δεν εισαι 18 χρόνων, ούτε είναι η πρώτη σου φορά! Τώρα είσαι πιο ώριμη και δυνατή από τότε. Ξέρω τι σου λέω 


> Σαν σκεψη ναι δεν είναι άσχημη. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να του το πρότεινα ποτέ εγω.και τι να του πω δηλαδή αφού εκτός δουλειάς δεν μπορει να ρθει από ότι βλέπω. Στα πεταχτα έρχεται καμία ωριτσα και γειά σας.ε δεν θα τον παρακαλεσω για να του κάνω και στοματικο κιόλας.
> Μου δίνει αντιφατικα μηνυματα από την μία θέλει σαν τρελος απο την άλλη δεν μπορεί να διάθεσει λίγο από τον ελευθερο χρονο του. Οπότε αντέ και γειά. 
> Σπουδαιο δεν είναι όπως λες αλλά εγώ στεναχωρίεμαι και εύκολα. Στην πρωτη μου σχέση έπαθα καταθλιψη και έφτασα 39 κιλά. Οπότε προσέχω παραπάνω τώρα για να έχω.βέβαια με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν πρόκειται να ζήσω τίποτα καλό αλλά τι να κανουμε.εχω συμβιβαστει.απλώς μέρες μέρες έχω κάποιες εντονες επιθυμίες να ζήσω τέτοιες ιστοριες.μετά μου ξανά περναει

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι σου λέει αντιφατικά πράγματα γιατί σε παραμυθιάζει με γλυκά λόγια αλλα κρύβεται παράλληλα από τη γυναίκα του. 
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω πως αν ήσουν πιο αποφασισμένη και του έλεγες σπίτι σου, πιστεύω θα ερχόταν γιατί όλο αυτό το παιχνίδι για αυτόν τον λόγο παίζεται. Θα έλεγε ότι χαζή δικαιολογία μπορεί να βρει στη γυναίκα του για να έρθει. Άντρες είναι αυτοί, σιγά να μην αφήσουν το κοκό να πάνε για πουρνάρια!
> 
> Μπορεί στην πρώτη σου σχέση που πχ έκανες στα 18 σου να το πήρες βαριά όμως τώρα δεν εισαι 18 χρόνων, ούτε είναι η πρώτη σου φορά! Τώρα είσαι πιο ώριμη και δυνατή από τότε. Ξέρω τι σου λέω


Ναι ίσως ερχόταν αν του το δινα στο πιάτο. Αλλά να τον φωναξω να ρθει και μετά να του πω συγνώμη δεν μου βγήκε είναι κάπως.γιατί ξέρω ότι με την πρώτη δεν θα μου βγει.ο ιδιος βεβαια μου ειπε θέλει να πάμε σε ένα ξενοδοχείο ένα βράδυ να μεινουμε και απλως θέλει ένα βράδυ να με γλυφει και να με φιλάει χωρίς να κάνουμε τίποτε άλλο. Και στα επόμενα είπε θέλει και σεξ φυσικά. 
Για το ένα το βράδυ μόνο φιλιά ψήνομαι για το άλλο δεν νομίζω. 
Την πρώτη σχέση την εκανα στα 27 άρα δεν ήμουν μικρή. Βέβαια σίγουρα δεν θα στεναχωρηθω όπως στην πρώτη. Αν το εβλεπα λίγο πιο ωμα και έγω ίσως κάτι γινοταν.αλλά δεν ξέρω τι σκάτα εχω μέσα στο κεφάλι μου.σαμποταρω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και τις επιθυμίες του καθώς θεωρώ ότι με θεωρει ασχημη και έρχεται μαζί μου μόνο για σέξ.έχω την αντιληψη δηλαδή ότι όποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ απλως μας βρισκει άσχημες και δεν θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από έμας.

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι ίσως ερχόταν αν του το δινα στο πιάτο. Αλλά να τον φωναξω να ρθει και μετά να του πω συγνώμη δεν μου βγήκε είναι κάπως.γιατί ξέρω ότι με την πρώτη δεν θα μου βγει.ο ιδιος βεβαια μου ειπε θέλει να πάμε σε ένα ξενοδοχείο ένα βράδυ να μεινουμε και απλως θέλει ένα βράδυ να με γλυφει και να με φιλάει χωρίς να κάνουμε τίποτε άλλο. Και στα επόμενα είπε θέλει και σεξ φυσικά. 
> Για το ένα το βράδυ μόνο φιλιά ψήνομαι για το άλλο δεν νομίζω. 
> *Την πρώτη σχέση την εκανα στα 27* άρα δεν ήμουν μικρή. Βέβαια σίγουρα δεν θα στεναχωρηθω όπως στην πρώτη. Αν το εβλεπα λίγο πιο ωμα και έγω ίσως κάτι γινοταν.αλλά δεν ξέρω τι σκάτα εχω μέσα στο κεφάλι μου.σαμποταρω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και τις επιθυμίες του καθώς θεωρώ ότι με θεωρει ασχημη και έρχεται μαζί μου μόνο για σέξ.έχω την αντιληψη δηλαδή ότι όποιος θέλει μόνο σεξ απλως μας βρισκει άσχημες και δεν θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από έμας.


μεχρι τα 27 τι εκανες δηλαδη;

----------


## Αποστολια

> μεχρι τα 27 τι εκανες δηλαδη;


Τίποτα δεν είχα βγει με κανεναν.οποίος μου έλεγε για καφέ δεν δεχομουν.πίστευα ότι είμαι άσχημη για να έχω σχέση με τον οποιονδηποτε.και τώρα άσχημη πίστευω ότι είμαι αλλά πως πήρα απόφαση να βγω δεν ξέρω. Μαλλον γιατι στα 27 βέβαια αρχίσα εγώ να αυνανιζομαι και εκεί μπουφος δηλαδή. Ε και τοτε είπα θέλω να κάνω σεξ με άντρα και όχι να αυνανιζομαι μόνη. Αλλά που.Το σεξ πήγε περίπατο.
Εδώ μέχρι τα 27 δεν είχα βγει ποτέ σε παραλια.ντρέπομουν για το σώμα μου ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη δεν μου άρεσα.δεν μπορούσα να με βλέπουν απορώ και πως εκανα την πρώτη μου σχέση τότε. Αλλά σου είπα με αναγκασε η τότε μεγάλη επιθυμια να κάνω σεξ.αυνανιζομουν 3-4 φορές την ημέρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Τίποτα δεν είχα βγει με κανεναν.οποίος μου έλεγε για καφέ δεν δεχομουν.πίστευα ότι είμαι άσχημη για να έχω σχέση με τον οποιονδηποτε.και τώρα άσχημη πίστευω ότι είμαι αλλά πως πήρα απόφαση να βγω δεν ξέρω. Μαλλον γιατι στα 27 βέβαια αρχίσα εγώ να αυνανιζομαι και εκεί μπουφος δηλαδή. Ε και τοτε είπα θέλω να κάνω σεξ με άντρα και όχι να αυνανιζομαι μόνη. Αλλά που.Το σεξ πήγε περίπατο.


δεν μπορει μονο επειδη νομιζες οτι εισαι ασχημη, να αρνιοσουν να βγεις ενω στο προτειναν...
αυτα γινονται σε ενα συντηρητικο περιβαλλον που εχεις συνδεσει το σεξ με την ευτελεια και την αμαρτια...
διοτι αν ειχες ορμες, που πιστευω οτι ειχες, θα εκανες σεξ, κι ας ησουν κατα την γνωμη σου, ασχημη.
γιατι; σεξ κανουν μονο οι ομορφες;

----------


## Al_Bundy

> ενας παντρεμενος που ξενοπηδαει


Τι κάνεις ;;;
Ο συγκεκριμένος ξενοπηδάει ;;;

ή ξενοξεροσταλιάζει ;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Remedy

> Τι κάνεις ;;;
> Ο συγκεκριμένος ξενοπηδάει ;;;
> 
> ή ξενοξεροσταλιάζει ;;;;;;;;;


δεν ξερουμε. μπορει να χει κι αλλες και την φιλη μας απλα την ψηνει, μεχρι να ειναι ετοιμη..

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν μπορει μονο επειδη νομιζες οτι εισαι ασχημη, να αρνιοσουν να βγεις ενω στο προτειναν...
> αυτα γινονται σε ενα συντηρητικο περιβαλλον που εχεις συνδεσει το σεξ με την ευτελεια...
> διοτι αν ειχες ορμες, που πιστευω οτι ειχες, θα εκανες σεξ, κι ας ησουν κατα την γνωμη σου, ασχημη.
> γιατι; σεξ κανουν μονο οι ομορφες;


Δεν σου μιλάω για σεξ τώρα σου μιλάω για μια γνωριμια για μια σχέση. Ελεγα και ακόμη δηλαδή λέω από μέσα μου γιατί εφόσον είμαι ασχημη αυτός να θέλει να βγουμε?αρα με κοροιδευει άρα είναι απελπισμενος και έρχεται μαζί μου γιατι δεν έχει καμία άλλη. Αυτό με μπλοκάρει. 
Έχω κάνει πολλά βήματα από τότε. 
Να φανταστεις μέχρι τα 27 δεν είχα πάει ποτέ σε παραλία ντρεπομουν για το σώμα μου. Ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη δεν ήθελα να με βλεπουν.σε ένα βαθμο τα έχω ξεπεράσει αυτά. Απλως εξακολουθώ να ντρέπομαι για εμένα. 
Το περιβαλλον μου ήταν μεν αυστηρό αλλά σε λογικά πλαισια.δηλαδή στην εφηβεία μπορούσα να εχω κάτι έστω και κρυφά δεν ήμουν κλειδωμενη στο σπίτι και με τις φίλες καναμε αρκετές βλακιες αυτές δηλαδή κανανε εγώ εμένα απ έξω αλλά είχα την δυνατότητα να το κάνω. Απλώς ήθελα να είμαι το καλό κορίτσι να μην έχουν να κάνουν καμια παρατηρηση σε εμενα.και η αδερφή μου πχ στα 26 έκανε σχεση πρώτη φορά αλλά αυτη εκανε αμέσως σεξ καμία σχέση με εμένα.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν σου μιλάω για σεξ τώρα σου μιλάω για μια γνωριμια για μια σχέση. Ελεγα και ακόμη δηλαδή *λέω από μέσα μου γιατί εφόσον είμαι ασχημη αυτός να θέλει να βγουμε?αρα με κοροιδευει άρα είναι απελπισμενος και έρχεται μαζί μου γιατι δεν έχει καμία άλλη. Αυτό με μπλοκάρει.* 
> Έχω κάνει πολλά βήματα από τότε. 
> Να φανταστεις *μέχρι τα 27 δεν είχα πάει ποτέ σε παραλία ντρεπομουν για το σώμα μου. Ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη* δεν ήθελα να με βλεπουν.σε ένα βαθμο τα έχω ξεπεράσει αυτά. Απλως εξακολουθώ να ντρέπομαι για εμένα. 
> *Το περιβαλλον μου ήταν μεν αυστηρό αλλά σε λογικά πλαισια*.δηλαδή στην εφηβεία μπορούσα να εχω κάτι έστω και κρυφά δεν ήμουν κλειδωμενη στο σπίτι και με τις φίλες καναμε αρκετές βλακιες αυτές δηλαδή κανανε εγώ εμένα απ έξω αλλά είχα την δυνατότητα να το κάνω. Απλώς *ήθελα να είμαι το καλό κορίτσι να μην έχουν να κάνουν καμια παρατηρηση σε εμενα.και η αδερφή μου πχ στα 26 έκανε σχεση πρώτη φορά* αλλά αυτη εκανε αμέσως σεξ καμία σχέση με εμένα.


καλα, εχεις τετοιο κολλημα απο παιδι και πας σε ομοιοπαθητικο να σε ταιζει ματζουνια; αυτο θελει ψυχοθεραπεια βαρβατη και συνεχη, οχι ομοιοπαθητικη...

μηπως ο πατερας σου σε κοροιδευε για το σωμα σου η σου δημιουργουσε την εντυπωση οτι δεν εισαι ομορφη;

ακου αγαπητη, αν και η αδερφη εκανε σχεση στα 26, ο λογος ειναι η οικογενεια σας.
απλα εσενα σου φαινεται "σε λογικα πλαισια" γιατι αυτο γνωρισες μονο...

----------


## Αποστολια

> καλα, εχεις τετοιο κολλημα απο παιδι και πας σε ομοιοπαθητικο να σε ταιζει ματζουνια; αυτο θελει ψυχοθεραπεια βαρβατη και συνεχη, οχι ομοιοπαθητικη...
> 
> μηπως ο πατερας σου σε κοροιδευε για το σωμα σου η σου δημιουργουσε την εντυπωση οτι δεν εισαι ομορφη;
> 
> ακου αγαπητη, αν και η αδερφη εκανε σχεση στα 26, ο λογος ειναι η οικογενεια σας.
> απλα εσενα σου φαινεται "σε λογικα πλαισια" γιατι αυτο γνωρισες μονο...


Κοίτα αυτά τα έχω απόδεχτει πλέον. Δηλαδή αν εισαι ασχημη δεν αλλαζει αυτό σε όποιο ψυχολογο και να πας.
Πλέον κάνω μια ας το πούμε κανονική ζωή και για μπάνιο θα πάω και για ποτο παλιά δεν εκανά ούτε αυτά. Δεν έβγαινα γιατί ντρεπομουν. 
Ο πατέρας μου πάντα ήταν επικριτικος μαζί μου. Σε όλα.πάντα με μειωνε και για την εμφάνιση και για τον χαρακτήρα. Πότε δεν είχα ακούσει ένα μπραβο από κανεναν.όταν το ρώτησα γιατί μου μιλάγες ετσι τότε είπε γιατί έτσι θα επερνες μπροστα να πετυχεις.
Τελευταία μου είπε 《 τι τον θες αυτόν που είσαι?τον φίλο μου εννοούσε ειναι ασχημος και θα λένε αυτή η ωραία κοπέλα στραβη είναι και βγάινει με αυτόν? Να λεγα ότι έχει και λεφτά αυτός δεν έχει τίποτα 》
Τις προαλλες πάλι ειπε 《η αδερφή σου δεν μου άρεσε ποτέ σαν εμφανιση εσύ κάπως τρωγεσαι》δηλαδή κουβέντες που θα έπρεπε να ντρεπεται να της λέει. 
Σίγουρα πιστεύω οτι αυτό έχει παίξει μεγάλο ρολο στη ζωη μου και με έχει πάει πολύ πίσω. 
Πάντως και φίλη της αδερφης μου τότε στα 27 ξεπαρθενιαστηκε.τι να πω ήταν το χωριό των παρθενων.

----------


## Remedy

> Κοίτα αυτά τα έχω απόδεχτει πλέον. Δηλαδή αν εισαι ασχημη δεν αλλαζει αυτό σε όποιο ψυχολογο και να πας.
> Πλέον κάνω μια ας το πούμε κανονική ζωή και για μπάνιο θα πάω και για ποτο παλιά δεν εκανά ούτε αυτά. Δεν έβγαινα γιατί ντρεπομουν. 
> Ο πατέρας μου πάντα ήταν επικριτικος μαζί μου. Σε όλα.πάντα με μειωνε και για την εμφάνιση και για τον χαρακτήρα. Πότε δεν είχα ακούσει ένα μπραβο από κανεναν.όταν το ρώτησα γιατί μου μιλάγες ετσι τότε είπε γιατί έτσι θα επερνες μπροστα να πετυχεις.
> Τελευταία μου είπε 《 τι τον θες αυτόν που είσαι?τον φίλο μου εννοούσε ειναι ασχημος και θα λένε αυτή η ωραία κοπέλα στραβη είναι και βγάινει με αυτόν? Να λεγα ότι έχει και λεφτά αυτός δεν έχει τίποτα 》
> Τις προαλλες πάλι ειπε 《η αδερφή σου δεν μου άρεσε ποτέ σαν εμφανιση εσύ κάπως τρωγεσαι》δηλαδή κουβέντες που θα έπρεπε να ντρεπεται να της λέει. 
> Σίγουρα πιστεύω οτι αυτό έχει παίξει μεγάλο ρολο στη ζωη μου και με έχει πάει πολύ πίσω. 
> Πάντως και φίλη της αδερφης μου τότε στα 27 ξεπαρθενιαστηκε.τι να πω ήταν το χωριό των παρθενων.


τραγικος απλα , ο πατερας σου. σου κατεστρεψε την μιση ζωη ο παπαρας.
εκανε μπαμ οτι εκεινος ειναι η αιτια. 
χρειαζεσαι εντατικη ψυχοθεραπεια κοπελα μου. σε εχει ισοπεδωσει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> τραγικος απλα , ο πατερας σου. σου κατεστρεψε την μιση ζωη ο παπαρας.
> εκανε μπαμ οτι εκεινος ειναι η αιτια. 
> χρειαζεσαι εντατικη ψυχοθεραπεια κοπελα μου. σε εχει ισοπεδωσει.


Τα έχω ξεπεράσει όλα τώρα ρεμεντυ μου ακόμη και την απιστια που ειχε κάνει στη μαμά μου.όταν ήμουν 6-7 το τράγικο ήταν ότι το μαθαμε και εμεις.για αυτό δε μου κάνει εντύπωση που και οι δύο είχαμε ψυχολογικα στο παρελθον.εγώ βέβαια έχω πολλά περισσότερα. Τώρα αν μου λέγε κερατωσα την μάνα σου θα του λεγα και μπραβο γιατί μπορώ να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα. Τότε όμως δεν μπορουσα.ίσως είναι και ο λόγος που δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους άντρες και δεν τους πιστεύω. 
Αυτός είναι και ένας λόγος ας μη τον έχω αναφέρει εδω που πρέπει επειγόντως να διακοψω με τον παντρεμενο.έχω βρεθεί στη θέση των παιδιών που ο πατέρας τους ήταν απιστος και πιστεψε με.είναι τραγικό. Με τίποτα δεν θα ήθελα εγώ να είμαι η αιτία έστω και να μάθουν κάτι. 

Και ακόμη με ισοπεδωνει απλώς το διαχειριζομαι διαφορετικα.δεν είμαι παιδί πλέον.με πιεζει για παραδειγμα να αρραβωνιαστω η να παντρευτω για να μη δίνω δικαιωματα στον κόσμο. Στα χωριά βλεπεις ετσι το έχουν. Χωρίς να ξέρει κάν το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω με το σεξ.
Βέβαια εγώ τον γράφω στα παπαρια μου πλέον αλλά με επηρεάζει η μουρμουρα του.

----------


## panos19

> Τίποτα δεν είχα βγει με κανεναν.οποίος μου έλεγε για καφέ δεν δεχομουν.πίστευα ότι είμαι άσχημη για να έχω σχέση με τον οποιονδηποτε.και τώρα άσχημη πίστευω ότι είμαι αλλά πως πήρα απόφαση να βγω δεν ξέρω. Μαλλον γιατι στα 27 βέβαια αρχίσα εγώ να αυνανιζομαι και εκεί μπουφος δηλαδή. Ε και τοτε είπα θέλω να κάνω σεξ με άντρα και όχι να αυνανιζομαι μόνη. Αλλά που.Το σεξ πήγε περίπατο.
> Εδώ μέχρι τα 27 δεν είχα βγει ποτέ σε παραλια.ντρέπομουν για το σώμα μου ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη δεν μου άρεσα.δεν μπορούσα να με βλέπουν απορώ και πως εκανα την πρώτη μου σχέση τότε. Αλλά σου είπα με αναγκασε η τότε μεγάλη επιθυμια να κάνω σεξ.αυνανιζομουν 3-4 φορές την ημέρα.



γιατί μπουφος? οπότε αισθάνεται κάνεις έτοιμος
όταν λες πολλοί αδύνατοι, δηλαδή στα πρόθυρα νευρικής ανορεξίας φαινόταν τα κόκαλα σου? 

είναι υπερβολικός αριθμός αυνανισμου την ημέρα, εδώ εμείς τα αγόρια όταν ειμασταν στην εφηβεία δεν αυνανιζομασταν τόσο

----------


## Cmos

> είναι υπερβολικός αριθμός αυνανισμου την ημέρα, εδώ εμείς τα αγόρια όταν ειμασταν στην εφηβεία δεν αυνανιζομασταν τόσο


Μίλα για τον εαυτό σου φίλε.. δεν θα μας πεις και πόσες φορές θα αυνανιστούμε. Σιγά μη μας φορολογήσουν και για αυτό! αχαχαχχααχαχαχχα

----------


## panos19

> Μίλα για τον εαυτό σου φίλε.. δεν θα μας πεις και πόσες φορές θα αυνανιστούμε. Σιγά μη μας φορολογήσουν και για αυτό! αχαχαχχααχαχαχχα


Εντάξει μην βαρας μια κουβέντα είπαμε :-):-)

----------


## Αποστολια

> γιατί μπουφος? οπότε αισθάνεται κάνεις έτοιμος
> όταν λες πολλοί αδύνατοι, δηλαδή στα πρόθυρα νευρικής ανορεξίας φαινόταν τα κόκαλα σου? 
> 
> είναι υπερβολικός αριθμός αυνανισμου την ημέρα, εδώ εμείς τα αγόρια όταν ειμασταν στην εφηβεία δεν αυνανιζομασταν τόσο


Όχι στο πρόθυρα νευρικής ανορεξίας δεν ήμουν ποτέ. Μόνο τότε που χώρισα είχα φτάσει 39 κιλά και αυτό από στεναχωρια.
Απλώς ήμουν αδυνατη.σε όλες τις αδυνατες ξέρεις φαίνονται κοκαλα.και τώρα που είμαι αδύνατη προς κανονικη πάλι έχω κοκκαλα.

4 φορες είχα φτάσει την ημερα.βέβαια δεν θυμάμαι αν το έκανα και μέρα παρα μέρα αλλά ηταν πολλές οι φορές και έπρεπε να βγω με κάποιον για το λόγο αυτό.

----------


## panos19

> Όχι στο πρόθυρα νευρικής ανορεξίας δεν ήμουν ποτέ. Μόνο τότε που χώρισα είχα φτάσει 39 κιλά και αυτό από στεναχωρια.
> Απλώς ήμουν αδυνατη.σε όλες τις αδυνατες ξέρεις φαίνονται κοκαλα.και τώρα που είμαι αδύνατη προς κανονικη πάλι έχω κοκκαλα.
> 
> 4 φορες είχα φτάσει την ημερα.βέβαια δεν θυμάμαι αν το έκανα και μέρα παρα μέρα αλλά ηταν πολλές οι φορές και έπρεπε να βγω με κάποιον για το λόγο αυτό.



δεν φαίνεται σε όλους τα κοκκαλα ,39 κιλά όντως είναι αρκετά 
θα μπορούσε άνετα να σε επερνε ο αέρας :-)

εκείνη την περίοδο δεν είχες αυτές τις φοβίες?

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν φαίνεται σε όλους τα κοκκαλα ,39 κιλά όντως είναι αρκετά 
> θα μπορούσε άνετα να σε επερνε ο αέρας :-)
> 
> εκείνη την περίοδο δεν είχες αυτές τις φοβίες?


Από τα 27 που ξεκίνησα να βγαίνω με άντρα τις απεκτησα.

----------


## panos19

> Από τα 27 που ξεκίνησα να βγαίνω με άντρα τις απεκτησα.


οκ είχες αυτές τις φοβίες αλλά αυνανιζοσουν όμως για να "ξεχάσεις" τις εξάψεις σου αν μου επιτρέπεις και να καταπραΰνεις την όρεξη για σεξ

----------


## Αποστολια

> οκ είχες αυτές τις φοβίες αλλά αυνανιζοσουν όμως για να "ξεχάσεις" τις εξάψεις σου αν μου επιτρέπεις και να καταπραΰνεις την όρεξη για σεξ


Ναι το έκανα αυτο

----------


## Al_Bundy

Κοπελιά, ξεκόλλα. Κανείς δεν είναι άσχημος για όλους. Όλες οι γυναίκες έχουν επιτυχίες σε κάποιους. Και το αντίστροφο . Στην περίπτωσή σου μάλιστα, πολλές σε αυτή τη χώρα, έχουν πρόβλημα λόγω πάχους, όχι λόγω αδυνασίας. Αφού έχεις κάποιους που αρέσεις, άσχημη δεν είσαι για αυτούς. Διάλεξε από αυτούς κάποιον να μη σε χαλάει και κάνε παιχνίδι.

----------


## Remedy

> Κοπελιά, ξεκόλλα. Κανείς δεν είναι άσχημος για όλους. Όλες οι γυναίκες έχουν επιτυχίες σε κάποιους. Και το αντίστροφο . Στην περίπτωσή σου μάλιστα, πολλές σε αυτή τη χώρα, έχουν πρόβλημα λόγω πάχους, όχι λόγω αδυνασίας. Αφού έχεις κάποιους που αρέσεις, άσχημη δεν είσαι για αυτούς. Διάλεξε από αυτούς κάποιον να μη σε χαλάει και κάνε παιχνίδι.


η αδυνασια, ειναι σαν την ευρασια;
αδυναμια, λεγεται....

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κοπελιά, ξεκόλλα. Κανείς δεν είναι άσχημος για όλους. Όλες οι γυναίκες έχουν επιτυχίες σε κάποιους. Και το αντίστροφο . Στην περίπτωσή σου μάλιστα, πολλές σε αυτή τη χώρα, έχουν πρόβλημα λόγω πάχους, όχι λόγω αδυνασίας. Αφού έχεις κάποιους που αρέσεις, άσχημη δεν είσαι για αυτούς. Διάλεξε από αυτούς κάποιον να μη σε χαλάει και κάνε παιχνίδι.


Καταρχην τώρα δεν είμαι αδύνατη. Είμαι κανονική δεν είναι το πρόβλημα μου λοιπόν το σώμα. 
Τώρα στα άλλα ναι συμφωνώ. Διαλεγω τον παντρεμενο αλλά δεν μας βγαίνει τελικά τι να κανουμε.Αυτός έχει τα οικογένειακα του θέματα εγώ τα ψυχολογικα μου κοκ.

----------


## Remedy

βρες αλλον βρε αποστολια. μονο ο παντρεμενος υπαρχει στον νομό;

----------


## Cmos

> η αδυνασια, ειναι σαν την ευρασια;
> αδυναμια, λεγεται....


Το "αδυνασία" είναι απείρως καλύτερο.
Άκου "αδυναμία"... αδύνατη ήταν κοπέλα, όχι αδύναμη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> βρες αλλον βρε αποστολια. μονο ο παντρεμενος υπαρχει στον νομό;


Απλά είπα ποιον ήθελα. Τώρα σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλοι αλλά δεν με θελουν.

----------


## Remedy

> Το "αδυνασία" είναι απείρως καλύτερο.
> Άκου "αδυναμία"... αδύνατη ήταν κοπέλα, όχι αδύναμη.


μπορει να σου αρεσει, αλλα δεν λεγεται ετσι... κι ας ειναι αδυνατη...

----------


## Remedy

> Απλά είπα ποιον ήθελα. Τώρα σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλοι αλλά δεν με θελουν.


καποιοι θα σε θελουν. μπορει να μην θελουν δεσμευμενες ομως. θα κινηθεις πολυ καλυτερα αν εισαι ελευθερη. δεσμευμενες πλησιαζουν οσοι θελουν ξεπετες, αποστολια. οσοι ενδιαφερονται για περισσοτερα πραγματα, προτιμουν τις ελευθερες..

----------


## Honorata

Τι να κάνουμε αφού έχουμε τις ανασφάλειες μας και νομίζουμε ότι δεν θα μας κοιτάξει άλλος άντρας ξανά.


> βρες αλλον βρε αποστολια. μονο ο παντρεμενος υπαρχει στον νομό;

----------


## Αποστολια

> καποιοι θα σε θελουν. μπορει να μην θελουν δεσμευμενες ομως. θα κινηθεις πολυ καλυτερα αν εισαι ελευθερη. δεσμευμενες πλησιαζουν οσοι θελουν ξεπετες, αποστολια. οσοι ενδιαφερονται για περισσοτερα πραγματα, προτιμουν τις ελευθερες..


Σαφώς έτσι είναι. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας.

----------


## Cmos

> Απλά είπα ποιον ήθελα. Τώρα σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλοι αλλά δεν με θελουν.


Τους ρώτησες και ξέρεις οτι δεν σε θέλουν? 
Εστίασε στο να ξεπεράσεις τον φόβο σου.. και μετά θα πας και με την κουτσή Μαρία όπως είπες.. (δυστυχώς για όλους!)




> μπορει να σου αρεσει, αλλα δεν λεγεται ετσι... κι ας ειναι αδυνατη...


Άλλοι μαθαίνουν γραμματική και λεξιλόγιο.. εμείς γράφουμε!

----------


## Remedy

> ..
> 
> Άλλοι μαθαίνουν γραμματική και λεξιλόγιο.. εμείς γράφουμε!


ο,τι γραφει ο καθεις, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και αξιολογο...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τους ρώτησες και ξέρεις οτι δεν σε θέλουν? 
> Εστίασε στο να ξεπεράσεις τον φόβο σου.. και μετά θα πας και με την κουτσή Μαρία όπως είπες.. (δυστυχώς για όλους!)
> 
> 
> Άλλοι μαθαίνουν γραμματική και λεξιλόγιο.. εμείς γράφουμε!


Θα προσπαθήσω.
Όσο για την κουτσή Μαρια σχήμα λόγου ήταν.

----------


## Cmos

> ο,τι γραφει ο καθεις, δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και αξιολογο...


Όταν δεις το "αδυνασία" στο νέο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη θα αναθεωρήσεις.
Είσαι απλά ένα λεξικό πίσω.

----------


## Remedy

> Όταν δεις το "αδυνασία" στο νέο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη θα αναθεωρήσεις.
> Είσαι απλά ένα λεξικό πίσω.


οταν και ΑΝ, ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα εχει αλλη ερμηνεια...
μηπως εσυ εισαι μια φαντασιωση, μπροστα;

----------


## Cmos

> οταν και ΑΝ...
> μηπως εσυ εισαι μια φαντασιωση, μπροστα;


Μπορείς να με λες φαντασίωση αν έτσι νιώθεις.. στο επιτρέπω.

Άστο.. πέρα απο τη πλάκα.. το "αδυνασία" είναι σωστό.. πάτα το αναζήτηση..
Ξεφτιλιστήκαμε και οι δύο, και ο φίλος το έγραψε σωστά! Δεν ήταν λάθος τελοσπαντων.

----------


## Remedy

> Μπορείς να με λες φαντασίωση αν έτσι νιώθεις.. στο επιτρέπω.
> 
> Άστο.. πέρα απο τη πλάκα.. το "αδυνασία" είναι σωστό.. πάτα το αναζήτηση..
> Ξεφτιλιστήκαμε και οι δύο, και ο φίλος το έγραψε σωστά! Δεν ήταν λάθος τελοσπαντων.


σου το ειπα ηδη. υπαρχει με αλλη ερμηνεια, οχι αυτη του λιποσαρκου.
εξαντληση και ανικανοτητα σημαινει. αλλα στην αρχαια, οχι στην νεα ελληνικη.

----------


## panos19

> Τους ρώτησες και ξέρεις οτι δεν σε θέλουν? 
> Εστίασε στο να ξεπεράσεις τον φόβο σου.. και μετά θα πας και με την κουτσή Μαρία όπως είπες.. (δυστυχώς για όλους!)


γιατί δυστυχώς?

----------


## Cmos

> γιατί δυστυχώς?


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να απαντήσω.. αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω και τι μήνυμα θες να περάσεις.
Αποστολία, ο λαος σε θέλει (πολύ) ενεργή σεξουαλικά. 
Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα τους κρατήσω ακόμα.. κοίτα να ξεπεράσεις τους φόβους σου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να απαντήσω.. αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω και τι μήνυμα θες να περάσεις.
> Αποστολία, ο λαος σε θέλει (πολύ) ενεργή σεξουαλικά. 
> Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα τους κρατήσω ακόμα.. κοίτα να ξεπεράσεις τους φόβους σου.


Όταν ευτελιζουμε έτσι το προβλημα ενός ανθρώπου τα λόγια είναι περιττά. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------


## panos19

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να απαντήσω.. αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω και τι μήνυμα θες να περάσεις.
> Αποστολία, ο λαος σε θέλει (πολύ) ενεργή σεξουαλικά. 
> Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα τους κρατήσω ακόμα.. κοίτα να ξεπεράσεις τους φόβους σου.


απλως μου φανηκες παραξενο που το εγραψες

----------


## Cmos

> Όταν ευτελιζουμε έτσι το προβλημα ενός ανθρώπου τα λόγια είναι περιττά. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας


Λυπάμαι που το πήρες έτσι.. δε νομίζω πως κατάλαβες τι ήθελα να πω.
Σου ζητάω συγνώμη, και σταματάω εδώ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Λυπάμαι που το πήρες έτσι.. δε νομίζω πως κατάλαβες τι ήθελα να πω.
> Σου ζητάω συγνώμη, και σταματάω εδώ.


Αν ήταν χιουμοριστικο το δέχομαι. Γιατί και εγώ έχω χιουμορ.απλώς το εξελαβα ειρωνικά. Λάθος μου.
Μη ζητάς συγνώμη!

----------


## Cmos

> Αν ήταν χιουμοριστικο το δέχομαι. Γιατί και εγώ έχω χιουμορ.απλώς το εξελαβα ειρωνικά. Λάθος μου.
> Μη ζητάς συγνώμη!


Το να συζητάνε δύο άγνωστοι για το αν θα πας με πολλούς ή με λίγους, όταν ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα σου, "κωμικοτραγικό" θα το χαρακτήριζα. Σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να το πάρω σοβαρά, και είναι άσχετο με το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το να συζητάνε δύο άγνωστοι για το αν θα πας με πολλούς ή με λίγους, όταν ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα σου, "κωμικοτραγικό" θα το χαρακτήριζα. Σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να το πάρω σοβαρά, και είναι άσχετο με το πρόβλημα σου.


Οκ δεν έγινε και τίποτα.Για συζητήσεις είναι το φορουμ αλλωστε ας είναι και άσχετες δεν πειραζει.εμένα αν είναι καλοπροαιρετες οι συζητησεις με βοηθανε.

----------


## kopela93

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι εκεί έξω. Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Πολλές από εμάς δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί είμαστε αυτές που δεν παίζουν μπάλα. Άντε ώρα να ξυπνήσουμε και να ψάξουμε καλύτερα. Ένα σωρό κόσμο έχει και μεις κολλάμε με λίγους μλκες. Αποστολία πάρε τα πάνω σου και κάνε το βήμα !!

----------


## Sonia

Συνοψίζοντας αυτή και άλλες συζητήσεις που έχουμε κάνει για αυτό το θέμα:
-Ερωτικά βοηθήματα δεν παίζουν γιατί δεν θες/φοβάσαι
-Με τη σχέση σου δεν τα καταφέρνετε στο σεξ, υπάρχει απάθεια κι ένα σωρό προβλήματα αλλά δεν θες να χωρίσεις
-Με τον παντρεμένο μια λες ότι κάτι θα έκανες, μία ότι δεν θα έκανες, μία ότι δεν σε πειράζει που είναι παντρεμένος αρκεί να σου το πει, μία ότι σε πειράζει έτσι κι αλλιώς και θα το κόψεις. Κι εκεί μένουμε σε αγκαλίτσες και φιλάκια μια στο τόσο και σεξ τίποτα.
- Άλλους, ελεύθερους, λες ότι σου είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να γνωρίσεις και ότι ακολουθείς μία ρουτίνα πολύ περιορισμένης κοινωνικότητας και δεν μπορείς/θες να την αλλάξεις όπως έχεις ξαναγράψει.
- Η ψυχοθεραπεία λες ότι σε βοήθησε όσο ήταν να σε βοηθήσει και δεν θες να συνεχίσεις για οικονομικούς λόγους και γιατί βασικά δεν θες.


Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι ανοίγεις θέματα όπου λες δεν είσαι ευτυχισμένη, έχεις αρνητικά συναισθήματα κτλ. Ότι όμως κι αν σου έχει προταθεί, στο τέλος το απορρίπτεις. Πρωτοβουλίες δεν παίρνεις και κινήσεις δεν κάνεις τελικά για να αλλάξει το οτιδήποτε. Άρα πως θα αλλάξει κάτι;
Όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί, εγώ βλέπω έναν νέο άνθρωπο που με κάποιες αλλαγές, θα μπορούσε να ζει πολύ καλύτερα και να του λυθεί και το σεξουαλικό, όμως πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να βγει από το τέλμα για να πάρει μπρος. Οι λύσεις στα προβλήματα δεν έρχονται ουρανοκατέβατες. Εσύ σε κάτι τέτοιο ελπίζεις, να γίνει ένα θαύμα και ως δια μαγείας κάπως κάπου κάποτε κάτι να γίνει και να είσαι καλά.

----------


## kopela93

Με λίγα λόγια η Αποστολία θέλει να μένει σε μια κατάσταση που δεν έχει διέξοδο.

----------


## Deploy

> Συνοψίζοντας αυτή και άλλες συζητήσεις που έχουμε κάνει για αυτό το θέμα:
> -Ερωτικά βοηθήματα δεν παίζουν γιατί δεν θες/φοβάσαι
> -Με τη σχέση σου δεν τα καταφέρνετε στο σεξ, υπάρχει απάθεια κι ένα σωρό προβλήματα αλλά δεν θες να χωρίσεις
> -Με τον παντρεμένο μια λες ότι κάτι θα έκανες, μία ότι δεν θα έκανες, μία ότι δεν σε πειράζει που είναι παντρεμένος αρκεί να σου το πει, μία ότι σε πειράζει έτσι κι αλλιώς και θα το κόψεις. Κι εκεί μένουμε σε αγκαλίτσες και φιλάκια μια στο τόσο και σεξ τίποτα.
> - Άλλους, ελεύθερους, λες ότι σου είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να γνωρίσεις και ότι ακολουθείς μία ρουτίνα πολύ περιορισμένης κοινωνικότητας και δεν μπορείς/θες να την αλλάξεις όπως έχεις ξαναγράψει.
> - Η ψυχοθεραπεία λες ότι σε βοήθησε όσο ήταν να σε βοηθήσει και δεν θες να συνεχίσεις για οικονομικούς λόγους και γιατί βασικά δεν θες.
> 
> 
> Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι ανοίγεις θέματα όπου λες δεν είσαι ευτυχισμένη, έχεις αρνητικά συναισθήματα κτλ. Ότι όμως κι αν σου έχει προταθεί, στο τέλος το απορρίπτεις. Πρωτοβουλίες δεν παίρνεις και κινήσεις δεν κάνεις τελικά για να αλλάξει το οτιδήποτε. Άρα πως θα αλλάξει κάτι;
> Όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί, εγώ βλέπω έναν νέο άνθρωπο που με κάποιες αλλαγές, θα μπορούσε να ζει πολύ καλύτερα και να του λυθεί και το σεξουαλικό, όμως πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να βγει από το τέλμα για να πάρει μπρος. Οι λύσεις στα προβλήματα δεν έρχονται ουρανοκατέβατες. Εσύ σε κάτι τέτοιο ελπίζεις, να γίνει ένα θαύμα και ως δια μαγείας κάπως κάπου κάποτε κάτι να γίνει και να είσαι καλά.


Good post!

Όσο απορρίπτεις προτάσεις-συμβουλές, θα μένεις στάσιμη. Βέβαια, είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το πάρεις απόφαση η ίδια.

----------


## ioannis2

Λάθος τίτλο έβαλες στο θέμα σου, παραπλανητικό για ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Αλλού πήγε ο νους μου όταν είδα τον τίτλο.
Με το φίλο σου, αν βρήκατε το έτερον ήμισυ μια χαρά θα γίνουν όλα, η πολλή προσπάθεια είτε για διείσδυση είτε για οτιδήποτε άλλο φέρνει γρήγορα ή αργά αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι γιατί έμεινες παρθένα (χωρίς ρίξη παρθενικού υμένα εννοώ) μέχρι τα 34 σου. Ηθική, δεν βρήκες τον κατάλληλο για μόνιμη συμβίωση ή ψυχολογικό που σου προκλήθηκε από ένα συμβάν? 
Ως προς τον παντρεμένο παράτα τον. Μάλλον για το σεξ σε θέλει εκτός κι αν σου είπε πως θα χωρίσει τη γυναίκα του για σένα.

----------


## panos19

> Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι εκεί έξω. Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Πολλές από εμάς δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί είμαστε αυτές που δεν παίζουν μπάλα. Άντε ώρα να ξυπνήσουμε και να ψάξουμε καλύτερα. Ένα σωρό κόσμο έχει και μεις κολλάμε με λίγους μλκες. Αποστολία πάρε τα πάνω σου και κάνε το βήμα !!


τα λεει πολλοι σωστα η κοπελα93,βγες εξω κανενα βραδυ ντυσου-στολισου ποιες το ποτακι σου να χαλαρωσεις και ξεχνα τα προβληματα σου
που ξερεις μπορει να σε φλερταρει και κανενας

----------


## Αποστολια

> Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι εκεί έξω. Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Πολλές από εμάς δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί είμαστε αυτές που δεν παίζουν μπάλα. Άντε ώρα να ξυπνήσουμε και να ψάξουμε καλύτερα. Ένα σωρό κόσμο έχει και μεις κολλάμε με λίγους μλκες. Αποστολία πάρε τα πάνω σου και κάνε το βήμα !!


Να κανω βήμα να γνωρισω άλλον εννοεις?και άντε τον βρισκω.και χωριζω.πως του λεω του ανθρώπου ότι δεν έχω κανει σεξ?και θα το δεχτει?αμφιβαλλω για αυτό δεν ξεκιναω κατι σε σχέση. Η σχέση με τον παντρεμενο με βολευει γιατί θα ήταν χωρίς δεσμευσεις και θα είχα και τον φίλο μου.εγωιστικο άυτο που λέω αλλα το λέω όπως το σκέφτομαι. Απλά με ψεμα ο ένας στον άλλον δεν γίνεται δουλεια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Συνοψίζοντας αυτή και άλλες συζητήσεις που έχουμε κάνει για αυτό το θέμα:
> -Ερωτικά βοηθήματα δεν παίζουν γιατί δεν θες/φοβάσαι
> -Με τη σχέση σου δεν τα καταφέρνετε στο σεξ, υπάρχει απάθεια κι ένα σωρό προβλήματα αλλά δεν θες να χωρίσεις
> -Με τον παντρεμένο μια λες ότι κάτι θα έκανες, μία ότι δεν θα έκανες, μία ότι δεν σε πειράζει που είναι παντρεμένος αρκεί να σου το πει, μία ότι σε πειράζει έτσι κι αλλιώς και θα το κόψεις. Κι εκεί μένουμε σε αγκαλίτσες και φιλάκια μια στο τόσο και σεξ τίποτα.
> - Άλλους, ελεύθερους, λες ότι σου είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να γνωρίσεις και ότι ακολουθείς μία ρουτίνα πολύ περιορισμένης κοινωνικότητας και δεν μπορείς/θες να την αλλάξεις όπως έχεις ξαναγράψει.
> - Η ψυχοθεραπεία λες ότι σε βοήθησε όσο ήταν να σε βοηθήσει και δεν θες να συνεχίσεις για οικονομικούς λόγους και γιατί βασικά δεν θες.
> 
> 
> Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι ανοίγεις θέματα όπου λες δεν είσαι ευτυχισμένη, έχεις αρνητικά συναισθήματα κτλ. Ότι όμως κι αν σου έχει προταθεί, στο τέλος το απορρίπτεις. Πρωτοβουλίες δεν παίρνεις και κινήσεις δεν κάνεις τελικά για να αλλάξει το οτιδήποτε. Άρα πως θα αλλάξει κάτι;
> Όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί, εγώ βλέπω έναν νέο άνθρωπο που με κάποιες αλλαγές, θα μπορούσε να ζει πολύ καλύτερα και να του λυθεί και το σεξουαλικό, όμως πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να βγει από το τέλμα για να πάρει μπρος. Οι λύσεις στα προβλήματα δεν έρχονται ουρανοκατέβατες. Εσύ σε κάτι τέτοιο ελπίζεις, να γίνει ένα θαύμα και ως δια μαγείας κάπως κάπου κάποτε κάτι να γίνει και να είσαι καλά.


Σονια μου δεν ανοίγω κάθε τρεις και λίγο θέμα για να σας ζαλισω.για να μου δίνετε συμβουλές και εγώ να μη δίνω σημασία. Ανοίγω θεμα γιατί εχώ ανάγκη να μιλησω και να τα ξανά πω σε κάποιον όσο ενοχλητικό κι αν είναι αυτό. 
Ένα θαύμα ελπίζουμε όλοι. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω σεξ με τον παντρεμενο και μετά να ήμουν στην σχέση μου και αυτός στο γάμο του.αλλά δεν μπορώ. Για κάποιους ανθρωπους αυτά που μοιαζουν εύκολα για αυτούς για άλλους είναι βουνο.

----------


## kopela93

> Να κανω βήμα να γνωρισω άλλον εννοεις?και άντε τον βρισκω.και χωριζω.πως του λεω του ανθρώπου ότι δεν έχω κανει σεξ?και θα το δεχτει?αμφιβαλλω για αυτό δεν ξεκιναω κατι σε σχέση. Η σχέση με τον παντρεμενο με βολευει γιατί θα ήταν χωρίς δεσμευσεις και θα είχα και τον φίλο μου.εγωιστικο άυτο που λέω αλλα το λέω όπως το σκέφτομαι. Απλά με ψεμα ο ένας στον άλλον δεν γίνεται δουλεια.


Αυτό σου λέω άσε τη βολική κατάσταση με τον φίλο σου και βρες κάτι άλλο και ξεπερασε τους φόβους σου. Και κάνε σεξ πραγματικά με κάποιον που θες. Πάλεψε το.
Έτσι κρατάς τον άνθρωπο και παραμένει κι αυτός εδώ που τα λέμε εκεί που είναι. Άστον να ζοριστει κι αυτός να βρει το ταίρι του γιατί δεν κάνει κάτι με τη ζωή του. Ούτε εσύ κάνεις κάτι με τη δική σου. Αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου έτσι. Και κρίμα και όλα μαζί. Μην το κάνεις αυτό. Άστον και βρες κάτι άλλο. Δε θα ξυπνήσει αλλιώς. Και εσύ όσο τον έχεις παραμένεις στα εύκολα. Στα δύσκολα πρέπει να μπεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> Λάθος τίτλο έβαλες στο θέμα σου, παραπλανητικό για ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Αλλού πήγε ο νους μου όταν είδα τον τίτλο.
> Με το φίλο σου, αν βρήκατε το έτερον ήμισυ μια χαρά θα γίνουν όλα, η πολλή προσπάθεια είτε για διείσδυση είτε για οτιδήποτε άλλο φέρνει γρήγορα ή αργά αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι γιατί έμεινες παρθένα (χωρίς ρίξη παρθενικού υμένα εννοώ) μέχρι τα 34 σου. Ηθική, δεν βρήκες τον κατάλληλο για μόνιμη συμβίωση ή ψυχολογικό που σου προκλήθηκε από ένα συμβάν? 
> Ως προς τον παντρεμένο παράτα τον. Μάλλον για το σεξ σε θέλει εκτός κι αν σου είπε πως θα χωρίσει τη γυναίκα του για σένα.


Δεν έμεινα παρθένα για λογους ηθικης αλιμονο.
Δεν έτυχε μέχρι τότε η μαλλον καλύτερα φοβόμουν να κάνω γνωριμίες γιατί πιστεύα και ακόμη το πιστεύω ότι θα με απερριπταν .ο μόνος λόγος που ξεκινησα να βγαίνω πάρα τις φοβίες μου ήταν γιατι είχα μεγάλη επιθυμία να κάνω σεξ.η οποία όχι μόνο δεν πραγματοποιηθηκε αλλά έγινε και αυτή άλλη μια φοβάμαι μεγαλυτερη απ όλες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αυτό σου λέω άσε τη βολική κατάσταση με τον φίλο σου και βρες κάτι άλλο και ξεπερασε τους φόβους σου. Και κάνε σεξ πραγματικά με κάποιον που θες. Πάλεψε το.
> Έτσι κρατάς τον άνθρωπο και παραμένει κι αυτός εδώ που τα λέμε εκεί που είναι. Άστον να ζοριστει κι αυτός να βρει το ταίρι του γιατί δεν κάνει κάτι με τη ζωή του. Ούτε εσύ κάνεις κάτι με τη δική σου. Αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου έτσι. Και κρίμα και όλα μαζί. Μην το κάνεις αυτό. Άστον και βρες κάτι άλλο. Δε θα ξυπνήσει αλλιώς. Και εσύ όσο τον έχεις παραμένεις στα εύκολα. Στα δύσκολα πρέπει να μπεις


Όταν γνωρίζω από πριν ότι η κατάληξη θα είναι ασχημη γιατί να χωρίσω και να βρω αλλον?ξέρω ότι δεν θα ανεχτει και δεν θα μου φέρθει κανένας όπως ο φίλο μου στο θέμα του σεξ γιατί κι αυτός δεν το έχει ανάγκη. Ο άλλος όμως που θα το έχει αναγκη μόνο θα με πιεσει και στο τέλος θα με διώξει.και καλά θα κάνει εδώ που τα λέμε.

----------


## kopela93

Πιέσου αυτό σού λέω. Και γω φοβάμαι τη σχέση που εσύ δεν τη φοβάσαι. Εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω; Να μείνω για πάντα μόνη επειδή φοβάμαι;;; Ρίξου στους φόβους σου

----------


## Cmos

Κάνεις υποθέσεις και βγάζεις συμπεράσματα που δεν ισχύουν.

Ξεχώρισε αυτά που γνωρίζεις από αυτά που υποθέτεις σε όλες σου τις πεποιθήσεις. 
Αναθεώρησε αυτά που πιστεύεις δοκιμάζοντας τα. 
Μη θεωρείς καμία αντίδραση "δεδομένη" και "σίγουρη". Ούτε απο τους άλλους, ούτε απο εσένα.
Μην μπερδεύεις το "δεν θέλω" με το "δεν μπορώ".

Παραδείγματα:
"και άντε τον βρισκω.και χωριζω.πως του λεω του ανθρώπου ότι δεν έχω κανει σεξ?και θα το δεχτει?"
"γιατί πιστεύα και ακόμη το πιστεύω ότι θα με απερριπταν"
"γνωρίζω από πριν ότι η κατάληξη θα είναι ασχημη γιατί να χωρίσω και να βρω αλλον"
"ξέρω ότι δεν θα ανεχτει και δεν θα μου φέρθει κανένας όπως ο φίλο μου"
"Ο άλλος όμως που θα το έχει αναγκη μόνο θα με πιεσει και στο τέλος θα με διώξει"
"Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω σεξ με τον παντρεμενο και μετά να ήμουν στην σχέση μου και αυτός στο γάμο του.αλλά δεν μπορώ."

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι λανθασμένες υποθέσεις. Το χειρότερο είναι το τελευταίο. Αντι να πεις στον εαυτό σου "δεν θέλω γιατί φοβάμαι" (ασχετα με το αν είναι βάσιμος ο φόβος) λες "δεν μπορώ". Κάνεις λανθασμένες υποθέσεις ακόμα και για τον εαυτό σου!

Η Sonia δεν είπε οτι ενοχλείς.. αλλά οτι αν θες να αλλάξει η ζωή σου πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό.
Κάνε έστω ένα μικρό βήμα και άνοιξε το facebook πχ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πιέσου αυτό σού λέω. Και γω φοβάμαι τη σχέση που εσύ δεν τη φοβάσαι. Εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω; Να μείνω για πάντα μόνη επειδή φοβάμαι;;; Ρίξου στους φόβους σου


Να πιεστω να βρω καποιον να κάνω σχέση και μετά να του πω ότι δεν κάνω σεξ και γειά σας.αν οι μισοί από εμάς ήταν ασεξουαλ και οι άλλοι μισοι ενεργοι σεξουαλικα θα το εκανα.τώρα όμως ξέρω ότι τα ποσοστα των ασεξουαλ άντρων είναι απειροελαχιστα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κάνεις υποθέσεις και βγάζεις συμπεράσματα που δεν ισχύουν.
> 
> Ξεχώρισε αυτά που γνωρίζεις από αυτά που υποθέτεις σε όλες σου τις πεποιθήσεις. 
> Αναθεώρησε αυτά που πιστεύεις δοκιμάζοντας τα. 
> Μη θεωρείς καμία αντίδραση "δεδομένη" και "σίγουρη". Ούτε απο τους άλλους, ούτε απο εσένα.
> Μην μπερδεύεις το "δεν θέλω" με το "δεν μπορώ".
> 
> Παραδείγματα:
> "και άντε τον βρισκω.και χωριζω.πως του λεω του ανθρώπου ότι δεν έχω κανει σεξ?και θα το δεχτει?"
> ...


Επειδη είναι απιθανο όπως ανεφερα και πιο πάνω να βρω καποιον να με θελει και να τον θέλω και να είναι ασεξουαλ σαν εμένα για αυτο μενω στασιμη.νομίζω είναι λογική και βασιμη αυτή η φοβια μου.
Τώρα να ανοιξω facebook να το κάνω τι?ναι όταν το είχα μου εστελναν για καφέ και γνωστοί και αγνωστοι.αλλά ποιον να κοροιδεψω?εμένα η αυτους?αφού η κατάληξη θα είναι γνωστη όπως είναι και με τον παντρεμένο.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Να πιεστω να βρω καποιον να κάνω σχέση και μετά να του πω ότι δεν κάνω σεξ και γειά σας.αν οι μισοί από εμάς ήταν ασεξουαλ και οι άλλοι μισοι ενεργοι σεξουαλικα θα το εκανα.τώρα όμως ξέρω ότι τα ποσοστα των ασεξουαλ άντρων είναι απειροελαχιστα.


ΑΝ υπάρχει ασέξουαλ ταυτότητα , προφανώς τα αντίστοιχα άτομα τα λιγοστεύει από γενιά σε γενιά , η φυσική επιλογή , σύμφωνα με τη δαρβινική εξέλιξη . Αφού δεν κάνουν σεξ , δεν αναπαράγονται , οπότε αν η ασέξουαλ φύση τους έχει γονιδιακή βάση , τα γονίδια δεν περνάνε στην επόμενη γενιά.

----------


## Honorata

Δεν θα του πεις τίποτα. Δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις λογαριασμό για το παρελθόν σου. Μπορείς να κάνεις γνωριμια να δεις πως θα πάει και την επίμαχη στιγμή να δεις αν μπορείς να κάνεις σεξ μαζί του. Αν κάνεις σεξ και καταλάβει ότι είσαι παρθένα τότε δεν πειράζει , πες του τι πρόβλημα έχεις δικό μου είναι το σώμα ότι θελω κάνω, εσύ είσαι μαζί μου επειδή σου αρέσει αυτό που είμαι Όχι για το εάν έχω παρθενικό υμένα ή όχι. Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις δεν πειράζει θα φλερτάρεις με άλλον. 

Όσο πας με γνώμονα τις ανάγκες και τα θέλω των άλλων δεν θα βρεις ποτέ αυτό που θες. Βγες με τσαμπουκά και πες αυτή είμαι και σε όποιον αρέσω. Και διεκδίκησε αυτό που θες.

Το θαύμα Αποστολια μου δεν γίνεται από μόνο του. Εσύ θα κάνεις το θαύμα στη ζωή σου. Πρέπει το μυαλο σου να κανει κλικ ώστε να πάρει ανάποδες στροφές από αυτές που παίρνει τώρα. Εάν θεωρείς ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις την δύναμη τότε πήγαινε σε ειδικούς να σε βοηθήσουν μήπως τα καταφέρουν αν έχεις πάει και δεν σε βοήθησαν πήγαινε σε άλλον. Με το να γράφεις το αδιέξοδο σου εδώ τόσες φορές λύση δεν θα βρεις όσο και να λέμε.


> Να κανω βήμα να γνωρισω άλλον εννοεις?και άντε τον βρισκω.και χωριζω.πως του λεω του ανθρώπου ότι δεν έχω κανει σεξ?και θα το δεχτει?αμφιβαλλω για αυτό δεν ξεκιναω κατι σε σχέση. Η σχέση με τον παντρεμενο με βολευει γιατί θα ήταν χωρίς δεσμευσεις και θα είχα και τον φίλο μου.εγωιστικο άυτο που λέω αλλα το λέω όπως το σκέφτομαι. Απλά με ψεμα ο ένας στον άλλον δεν γίνεται δουλεια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν θα του πεις τίποτα. Δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις λογαριασμό για το παρελθόν σου. Μπορείς να κάνεις γνωριμια να δεις πως θα πάει και την επίμαχη στιγμή να δεις αν μπορείς να κάνεις σεξ μαζί του. Αν κάνεις σεξ και καταλάβει ότι είσαι παρθένα τότε δεν πειράζει , πες του τι πρόβλημα έχεις δικό μου είναι το σώμα ότι θελω κάνω, εσύ είσαι μαζί μου επειδή σου αρέσει αυτό που είμαι Όχι για το εάν έχω παρθενικό υμένα ή όχι. Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις δεν πειράζει θα φλερτάρεις με άλλον. 
> 
> Όσο πας με γνώμονα τις ανάγκες και τα θέλω των άλλων δεν θα βρεις ποτέ αυτό που θες. Βγες με τσαμπουκά και πες αυτή είμαι και σε όποιον αρέσω. Και διεκδίκησε αυτό που θες.
> 
> Το θαύμα Αποστολια μου δεν γίνεται από μόνο του. Εσύ θα κάνεις το θαύμα στη ζωή σου. Πρέπει το μυαλο σου να κανει κλικ ώστε να πάρει ανάποδες στροφές από αυτές που παίρνει τώρα. Εάν θεωρείς ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις την δύναμη τότε πήγαινε σε ειδικούς να σε βοηθήσουν μήπως τα καταφέρουν αν έχεις πάει και δεν σε βοήθησαν πήγαινε σε άλλον. Με το να γράφεις το αδιέξοδο σου εδώ τόσες φορές λύση δεν θα βρεις όσο και να λέμε.


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει το μεγεθους του φόβου για αυτό λες να το φτάσω μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο κι αν μπορέσω. Σίγουρα δεν θα μπορέσω με την πρώτη και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορέσω να μην το πω.

Το θαύμα για αυτό λέγεται θαύμα γιατί γίνεται από μονο του.για μένα βέβαια σίγουρα δεν θα γίνει γιατί πρέπει να βοηθήσω τον εαυτο μου εγώ πρώτα.

Πλέον έχω αποδεχτει την κατάσταση μου μάλλον για αυτό δεν μπορω να κάνω βήματα. 

Ίσως δεν βοηθαει που το λέω και το ξανά λέω εδώ το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ΑΝ υπάρχει ασέξουαλ ταυτότητα , προφανώς τα αντίστοιχα άτομα τα λιγοστεύει από γενιά σε γενιά , η φυσική επιλογή , σύμφωνα με τη δαρβινική εξέλιξη . Αφού δεν κάνουν σεξ , δεν αναπαράγονται , οπότε αν η ασέξουαλ φύση τους έχει γονιδιακή βάση , τα γονίδια δεν περνάνε στην επόμενη γενιά.


Απο που προκυπτει ότι είναι γονιδιακο?δεν έχω πάντως συγγενή που να είναι ασεξουαλ.

----------


## Honorata

Εσένα δεν βοηθάει να το λες γιατί δεν βρίσκεις λύση. Είναι φανερό ότι έχεις μπλοκάρει. 

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή την ηττοπάθεια. Σίγουρα μπορεί να πέρασες δύσκολα και να εξηγούνται τα όσα νιώθεις. Όμως φαίνεται πως κάτι σε ενοχλεί και θες να το αλλάξεις. Πάλεψε το ακόμα με τους ειδικούς. Κανένα θαύμα δεν γίνεται από μόνο του. Όλοι παλεύουν για να κερδίσουν αυτά που θέλουν και να ξεπεράσουν τα δύσκολα 


> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει το μεγεθους του φόβου για αυτό λες να το φτάσω μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο κι αν μπορέσω. Σίγουρα δεν θα μπορέσω με την πρώτη και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορέσω να μην το πω.
> 
> Το θαύμα για αυτό λέγεται θαύμα γιατί γίνεται από μονο του.για μένα βέβαια σίγουρα δεν θα γίνει γιατί πρέπει να βοηθήσω τον εαυτο μου εγώ πρώτα.
> 
> Πλέον έχω αποδεχτει την κατάσταση μου μάλλον για αυτό δεν μπορω να κάνω βήματα. 
> 
> Ίσως δεν βοηθαει που το λέω και το ξανά λέω εδώ το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εσένα δεν βοηθάει να το λες γιατί δεν βρίσκεις λύση. Είναι φανερό ότι έχεις μπλοκάρει. 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή την ηττοπάθεια. Σίγουρα μπορεί να πέρασες δύσκολα και να εξηγούνται τα όσα νιώθεις. Όμως φαίνεται πως κάτι σε ενοχλεί και θες να το αλλάξεις. Πάλεψε το ακόμα με τους ειδικούς. Κανένα θαύμα δεν γίνεται από μόνο του. Όλοι παλεύουν για να κερδίσουν αυτά που θέλουν και να ξεπεράσουν τα δύσκολα


Πιστεψε με και εδώ που είμαι τώρα θαυμα είναι. Ξέρει ποσο δύσκολο ήταν μετά την καταθλιψη να ξανά γίνω κανονικός ανθρωπος?λειτουργικος?να κάνω μια σχεση?Επειδή έχω ζήσει πολύ χειρότερα θεωρω ότι είμαι σχετικά καλά τώρα.
Θα προσπαθησω για το καλύτερο!

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Πιστεψε με και εδώ που είμαι τώρα θαυμα είναι. Ξέρει ποσο δύσκολο ήταν μετά την καταθλιψη να ξανά γίνω κανονικός ανθρωπος?λειτουργικος?να κάνω μια σχεση?Επειδή έχω ζήσει πολύ χειρότερα θεωρω ότι είμαι σχετικά καλά τώρα.
> Θα προσπαθησω για το καλύτερο!


Ξεκίνα από το ότι είσαι κανονικός άνθρωπος. Ήδη . Και υγιής. Βλέπεις , περπατάς, έχεις λειτουργικά άκρα, δεν χρειάζεσαι μεταγγίσεις αίματος, αποσιδήρωση , δεν χρειάζεσαι ενέσεις για να ζεις. Όλα αυτά βασανίζουν εκατομμύρια ασθενείς. Εσύ δεν είσαι ασθενής. 
Τώρα το θέμα σχέσεις και σεξ ... ίσως δεν έπεσες και σε σωστά άτομα. Κατά βάθος μπορεί να μη γούσταρες κανέναν από αυτούς. Μπορεί και να μην άξιζαν .
Εφόσον έχεις χρόνο , αμολύσου έξω με διάθεση για γνωριμίες. Χωρίς συγκεκριμένο σκοπό . Απλά γνωριμίες για αρχή. Μετά θα σε πάει μόνο του. Έτσι είναι η ζωή. 
Δεν μπορείς να έχεις σχέδια από πριν .

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ξεκίνα από το ότι είσαι κανονικός άνθρωπος. Ήδη . Και υγιής. Βλέπεις , περπατάς, έχεις λειτουργικά άκρα, δεν χρειάζεσαι μεταγγίσεις αίματος, αποσιδήρωση , δεν χρειάζεσαι ενέσεις για να ζεις. Όλα αυτά βασανίζουν εκατομμύρια ασθενείς. Εσύ δεν είσαι ασθενής. 
> Τώρα το θέμα σχέσεις και σεξ ... ίσως δεν έπεσες και σε σωστά άτομα. Κατά βάθος μπορεί να μη γούσταρες κανέναν από αυτούς. Μπορεί και να μην άξιζαν .
> Εφόσον έχεις χρόνο , αμολύσου έξω με διάθεση για γνωριμίες. Χωρίς συγκεκριμένο σκοπό . Απλά γνωριμίες για αρχή. Μετά θα σε πάει μόνο του. Έτσι είναι η ζωή. 
> Δεν μπορείς να έχεις σχέδια από πριν .


Σίγουρα αισθάνομαι ευτυχισμένη που είμαι υγιης.αυτό νομίζω δεν το διαπραγματευομαστε.
Από εκεί και πέρα τώρα. Βάλε λίγο τον εαυτό σου στη θεση μου.
Πχ είχες ένα αλφα σεξουαλικο προβλημα και σεξ δεν.
Και ήσουν με μια κοπελα που το δέχεται αλλά δεν την πολυγουσταρες κιόλας. Θα χωριζες και θα έβγαινες για νεες γνωριμιες?με τι προοπτική?πόσο εύκολο είναι να ξανά εβρισκες κάποια που θα ήταν οκ με το προβλημα σου?

Επίσης πες εσύ ότι ήσουν ελεύθερος.και γνωριζες κάποια που σου άρεσε.πως θα σου φαίνοταν αν σου έλεγε στα 34 σεξ δεν?και γιατί να κάτσεις εσυ να ασχοληθείς με κάποια που θα σου κάνει δύσκολο ενα τόσο εύκολα θέμα για όλους.

Για αυτο λέω. Κατσε όπως είσαι Αποστολια γιατί υπάρχουν και χειρότερα από αυτό που είσαι τώρα.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Σίγουρα αισθάνομαι ευτυχισμένη που είμαι υγιης.αυτό νομίζω δεν το διαπραγματευομαστε.
> Από εκεί και πέρα τώρα. Βάλε λίγο τον εαυτό σου στη θεση μου.
> Πχ είχες ένα αλφα σεξουαλικο προβλημα και σεξ δεν.
> Και ήσουν με μια κοπελα που το δέχεται αλλά δεν την πολυγουσταρες κιόλας. Θα χωριζες και θα έβγαινες για νεες γνωριμιες?με τι προοπτική?πόσο εύκολο είναι να ξανά εβρισκες κάποια που θα ήταν οκ με το προβλημα σου?
> 
> Επίσης πες εσύ ότι ήσουν ελεύθερος.και γνωριζες κάποια που σου άρεσε.πως θα σου φαίνοταν αν σου έλεγε στα 34 σεξ δεν?και γιατί να κάτσεις εσυ να ασχοληθείς με κάποια που θα σου κάνει δύσκολο ενα τόσο εύκολα θέμα για όλους.
> 
> Για αυτο λέω. Κατσε όπως είσαι Αποστολια γιατί υπάρχουν και χειρότερα από αυτό που είσαι τώρα.


Είσαι υγιής, το αναγνωρίζεις, όταν εκατομμύρια άλλοι , δεν είναι ! Απίστευτο πλεονέκτημα . 
Σεξουαλικό πρόβλημα δεν έχεις. Μην προσπαθήσεις να συγκριθείς με άνδρες που είναι ... ανίκανοι . ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΗ. 
Αυτοκαταστροφική που κάνεις χαλάστρα στη ερωτική σου ζωή ... ίσως ήσουν μέχρι σήμερα. Αν το αποδεχτείς και το συνειδητοποιήσεις , το κόβεις αμέσως και πας παραπέρα. 
Εφόσον υπάρχουν άνδρες που τους αρέσεις ... δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα ... αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία και δεν έχεις πάει με άλλους.
ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ... ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ. 
Κανείς δεν χαλιέται αν είσαι παρθένα, εφόσον σε γουστάρει. Θα χαλαστεί αν σκοπεύεις να βγαίνεις μαζί του κανένα 2-3-4 χρόνια και σκοπεύεις να παραμείνεις παρθένα.
Συνταγή που δεν σου έβγαλε καλά αποτελέσματα. Οπότε θες να την αλλάξεις. Την αλλάζεις αύριο . 
Και μην προσπαθείς να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε μειονεκτική θέση . 
Τώρα έχεις χρόνο να τα αλλάξεις όλα. Και να κάνεις ζωάρα. Αν αφήσεις να περάσουν άλλα 15-20 χρόνια, τότε δεν θα έχεις και θα τα έχεις κάνει όλα σκατά.
Μην το κάνεις . Προλαβαίνεις.

----------


## Sonia

> Σονια μου δεν ανοίγω κάθε τρεις και λίγο θέμα για να σας ζαλισω.για να μου δίνετε συμβουλές και εγώ να μη δίνω σημασία. Ανοίγω θεμα γιατί εχώ ανάγκη να μιλησω και να τα ξανά πω σε κάποιον όσο ενοχλητικό κι αν είναι αυτό. 
> Ένα θαύμα ελπίζουμε όλοι. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω σεξ με τον παντρεμενο και μετά να ήμουν στην σχέση μου και αυτός στο γάμο του.αλλά δεν μπορώ. Για κάποιους ανθρωπους αυτά που μοιαζουν εύκολα για αυτούς για άλλους είναι βουνο.


Δεν είπα καθόλου ότι μας ζαλίζεις ή ότι είναι εύκολο να κάνεις κάποιες αλλαγές. Λέω όμως ότι όσο δύσκολο ή ακόμα και μάταιο να σας φαίνεται κάτι, εσείς που γράφετε συχνά-πυκνά τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα ίδια, πρέπει να ανασκουμπωθείτε και να τολμήσετε να κάνετε έστω και πολύ μικρές κινήσεις για αρχή και όχι να ακυρώνετε τα πάντα. Το ίδιο γράφω συχνά και στους αρρωστοφοβικούς που είναι όλο μέσα στη σκέψη και στο δεν δεν δεν και προεξοφλούν πάντα ότι όλα θα πάνε στραβά και δεν κάνουν τίποτα. Μπορεί μία κίνηση να μη βελτιώσει μία κατάσταση στο 100%, μπορεί όμως να δεις 20%, 30%, 80% βελτίωση σε ένα πρόβλημα. Είναι κέρδος. Αντίθετα εσύ είσαι σε μία ατελείωτη φάση αναμονής και μετέωρη. 

Λες για παράδειγμα συνεχώς για τον φίλο σου που δεν τον αφήνεις, αλλά δεν κάνεις και κίνηση να είσαι εντελώς μαζί του, γιατί έχετε θέματα πέρα από το κομμάτι του σεξ. Μένεις με τους γονείς σου και μαζί του λίγες μέρες μόνο την εβδομάδα και αυτή η κατάσταση κρατάει 5 ολόκληρα χρόνια. Μόνη σου δεν θες να μείνεις από την άλλη. Δεν έχεις προβληματιστεί μήπως μείνεις εντελώς ξεκρέμαστη μελλοντικά αν είναι αυτός που σε χωρίσει ή αν περάσουν όπως είστε άλλα 30 χρόνια, φύγουν οι γονείς από τη ζωή κι εσύ δεν έχεις καταφέρει να συνηθίσεις να συμβιώνεις πραγματικά με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο; Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις έναν τρόπο να σταθείς στα πόδια σου;

----------


## Sonia

> Όταν γνωρίζω από πριν ότι η κατάληξη θα είναι ασχημη γιατί να χωρίσω και να βρω αλλον?ξέρω ότι δεν θα ανεχτει και δεν θα μου φέρθει κανένας όπως ο φίλο μου στο θέμα του σεξ γιατί κι αυτός δεν το έχει ανάγκη. Ο άλλος όμως που θα το έχει αναγκη μόνο θα με πιεσει και στο τέλος θα με διώξει.και καλά θα κάνει εδώ που τα λέμε.


Δεν το γνωρίζεις ρε Απόστολία, υποθέσεις κάνεις και έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό σου. Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις! Προεξοφλείς καταστάσεις.

----------


## Sonia

> Επειδη είναι απιθανο όπως ανεφερα και πιο πάνω να βρω καποιον να με θελει και να τον θέλω και να είναι ασεξουαλ σαν εμένα για αυτο μενω στασιμη.νομίζω είναι λογική και βασιμη αυτή η φοβια μου.
> Τώρα να ανοιξω facebook να το κάνω τι?ναι όταν το είχα μου εστελναν για καφέ και γνωστοί και αγνωστοι.αλλά ποιον να κοροιδεψω?εμένα η αυτους?αφού η κατάληξη θα είναι γνωστη όπως είναι και με τον παντρεμένο.


Βρε παιδάκι μου, να σου πω κάτι; Τα έχεις εντελώς μπερδεμένα στο κεφάλι σου. Αυτό με τον παντρεμένο είναι προφάσεις γιατί έχεις τις φοβίες σου και δεν έχεις προχωρήσει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν έχει εξελιχθεί και σαν νορμάλ γνωριμία. Έχει χίλια βαρίδια. 
Από την άλλη όμως σκέψου να γνωρίσεις έναν άνθρωπο ελεύθερο, να μην έχεις κι εσύ σχέση, να υπάρχει μεγάλη έλξη και ταυτόχρονα να μπορείς να κινείσαι ελεύθερα. Όχι κρυφά ραντεβού για να βρεθείτε μισή ώρα, αλλά να μπορείς να κάνεις πράγματα με τον άλλον. Θα χαλαρώσεις. Θα ζεις τη στιγμή και δεν θα κάθεσαι να αναλύεις χίλια πράγματα στο κεφάλι σου. Δεν θα κάθεσαι να παίζεις την κολοκυθιά με το πες μου να σου πω και τρία πουλάκια κάθονται. Θα συμβεί εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις! Ζεις πάρα πολύ μέσα στο κεφάλι σου. Εκεί έξω, στη ζωή πρέπει να ζήσεις. Άσε τα σενάρια και κάνε κινήσεις.

----------


## Honorata

> Σίγουρα αισθάνομαι ευτυχισμένη που είμαι υγιης.αυτό νομίζω δεν το διαπραγματευομαστε.
> Από εκεί και πέρα τώρα. Βάλε λίγο τον εαυτό σου στη θεση μου.
> Πχ είχες ένα αλφα σεξουαλικο προβλημα και σεξ δεν.
> Και ήσουν με μια κοπελα που το δέχεται αλλά δεν την πολυγουσταρες κιόλας. Θα χωριζες και θα έβγαινες για νεες γνωριμιες?με τι προοπτική?πόσο εύκολο είναι να ξανά εβρισκες κάποια που θα ήταν οκ με το προβλημα σου?
> 
> Επίσης πες εσύ ότι ήσουν ελεύθερος.και γνωριζες κάποια που σου άρεσε.πως θα σου φαίνοταν αν σου έλεγε στα 34 σεξ δεν?και γιατί να κάτσεις εσυ να ασχοληθείς με κάποια που θα σου κάνει δύσκολο ενα τόσο εύκολα θέμα για όλους.
> 
> Για αυτο λέω. Κατσε όπως είσαι Αποστολια γιατί υπάρχουν και χειρότερα από αυτό που είσαι τώρα.


Ακούς να σου λέει ένας άντρας που έχει στοχοποιησει αρνητικά τις ανεραστες γυναίκες ότι δεν πειράζει άμα γνωρίσεις κάποιον άντρα και είσαι παρθένα. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις την βαρύτητα που έχει αυτό. 

Υπάρχουν πολλοί άντρες εκεί έξω που αμα υποψιαστουν ότι είσαι ανεραστη και το ακόμα χειρότερο παρθένα, γίνονται λαγος και μετά τις κοροϊδεύουν στους φίλους τους και παντού. Για να σου λέει ένας άντρας που βρίσκεται σε αυτή τη κατηγορία αντρών ότι δεν πειράζει που είσαι παρθένα. Δεν πειράζει. Μπορείς να βγεις έξω και να γνωρίσεις όποιον θες.

Και στη τελική και σε κανένα κουλό να πέσεις που θα σε μειώσει, σκασιλα σου τα παπούτσια στο χέρι, και από εκεί πανε και οι άλλοι. Αστους να λένε όσοι θέλουν να λένε.εσυ να εισαι καλά και να κάνεις το καλυτερο για σενα

----------


## Honorata

Ακριβώς, βγαζεις συμπερασματα εξ ολοκλήρου αρνητικά εκ των προτέρων. Η ζωή δεν είναι τόσο αρνητική, βγες έξω και θα σε εκπλήξει. Μάλλον είναι και αυτό μια μορφή βεβαιότητας. Το αναπαντεχο σε τρομάζει, ενώ αν είναι όλα μαύρα ή άσπρα μια χαρά. Είμαστε προιδεασμενοι 

Όλα ξεκινάνε από την πίστη στον εαυτό μας και από το μυαλό μας. Αν δεν είμαστε δυνατοί να έχουμε αυτά τα δύο για να γίνουμε καλύτεροι και στα αλλα που μας δυσκολεύουν, τότε καλό είναι να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια. 


> Δεν το γνωρίζεις ρε Απόστολία, υποθέσεις κάνεις και έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό σου. Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις! Προεξοφλείς καταστάσεις.

----------


## panos19

> Ακούς να σου λέει ένας άντρας που έχει στοχοποιησει αρνητικά τις ανεραστες γυναίκες ότι δεν πειράζει άμα γνωρίσεις κάποιον άντρα και είσαι παρθένα. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις την βαρύτητα που έχει αυτό. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί άντρες εκεί έξω που αμα υποψιαστουν ότι είσαι ανεραστη και το ακόμα χειρότερο παρθένα, γίνονται λαγος και μετά τις κοροϊδεύουν στους φίλους τους και παντού. Για να σου λέει ένας άντρας που βρίσκεται σε αυτή τη κατηγορία αντρών ότι δεν πειράζει που είσαι παρθένα. Δεν πειράζει. Μπορείς να βγεις έξω και να γνωρίσεις όποιον θες.
> 
> Και στη τελική και σε κανένα κουλό να πέσεις που θα σε μειώσει, σκασιλα σου τα παπούτσια στο χέρι, και από εκεί πανε και οι άλλοι. Αστους να λένε όσοι θέλουν να λένε.εσυ να εισαι καλά και να κάνεις το καλυτερο για σενα


εμενα δεν θα με ενοχλουσε αν καποια ειναι παρθενα,ολοι παρθενοι ηταν καποια στιγμη

----------


## Remedy

Τυπικα εισαι " παρθενα", εφοσον δεν εχεις δοκιμασει σεξ με διεισδυση, αλλα εχεις κανει σεξ σχεδον με ολους τους υπολοιπους τροπους ( το μονο που μενει, ειναι να μας πεις οτι εχεις κανει και πρωκτικο αλλα φοβασαι μην πονεσεις απο τον κολπο)... και οργασμους εχεις. επομενως, ουτε παρθενα εισαι, ουτε ασεξουαλ. Ασεξουαλ και παρθενα θα ησουν αν δεν αντεχες τπτ σεξουαλικο και δεν αντεχες ουτε να σε αγγιξουν.
Εφοσον συμβαινουν ολα αυτα και κυριως ο οργασμός, επαναλαμβανω, οταν αρεσεις πολυ σε καποιον, δεν προκειται να σε αποριψει σε καμια περιπτωση λογω σεξ. Θα σε απεριπτε αν μετα απο καποιο διάστημα δεν ηθελες ουτε να στο δει... οταν προχωρησει η γνωριμία, δεν θα του πεις παρθενιες και σαχλαμαρες. Παρθενα δεν εισαι. Σεξουαλιζεσαι με ανδρες.
Θα του πεις οτι εχεις μεγαλη διαθεση, αλλα σου αρεσουν αυτα κι αυτα κι εκεινα. Μπορει να εχεις βιτσια στο κατω κατω. Απαγορευεται; θα κανετε αυτα που θες και μια χαρα ευχαριστημενος θα ειναι. Οι άνδρες πετανε την σκουφια τους για στοματικο. ΚΙ ΑΝ στην πορεια σε εμπνευσει και σε πεισει για παραπανω, το δοκιμαζεις. Στο υπογραφω οτι με τοσα που σου αρεσουν στο σεξ, ενας ευαισθητος και εμπειρος ανδρας που θα τον γουσταρεις πολυ, μπορει να το κανει χωρις να εχεις το παραμικρο προβλημα, οταν εξοικειωθειτε. Αρκει να μην εχει προωρη εξπερματιση...

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ακούς να σου λέει ένας άντρας που έχει στοχοποιησει αρνητικά τις ανεραστες γυναίκες ότι δεν πειράζει άμα γνωρίσεις κάποιον άντρα και είσαι παρθένα. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις την βαρύτητα που έχει αυτό. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί άντρες εκεί έξω που αμα υποψιαστουν ότι είσαι ανεραστη και το ακόμα χειρότερο παρθένα, γίνονται λαγος και μετά τις κοροϊδεύουν στους φίλους τους και παντού. Για να σου λέει ένας άντρας που βρίσκεται σε αυτή τη κατηγορία αντρών ότι δεν πειράζει που είσαι παρθένα. Δεν πειράζει. Μπορείς να βγεις έξω και να γνωρίσεις όποιον θες.


Αυτό πάει για μένα mon chéri ; "Κατηγορία ανδρών" ;;;; Και κατά τα άλλα ... εγώ έχω στοχοποιήσει και ... κατηγοριοποιήσει ;;
Έχεις πλάκα ... mon chéri !

Εγώ ήμουν πάντα (και παραμένω και έχω και εειχειρήματα για αυτό) αντίθετος με τις γυναίκες ... που 
ΝΤΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΠΟΡΝΟΣΤΑΡ .... αλωνίζουν κάθε νυχτερινό κέντρο και παραλία που υπάρχει ...παίζουν με εκατοντάδες άνδρες ....
τους κάνουν και τρέχουν ... ξοδεύουν κτλ ... ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΡΣΑΚΙΑΔΕΣ !!!! 

Αν κάποια είναι αυθεντική ανέραστη και κάθεται σπίτι της και δεν προβληματίζει κανέναν, δικαίωμά της .

----------


## Honorata

Α μπα ξέρεις και γαλλικά! ;;

Α ώστε με τις αγαμητες που κάθονται σπίτι τους δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με αυτές που πέφτουν μπροστά σου κατά τύχη έχεις.

Χαχαχα μάλιστα μάλιστα. 

Τεσπα το θέμα εδώ είναι να βοηθήσουμε και να ενθαρρύνουμε έναν άνθρωπο που έχει πρόβλημα. 


> Αυτό πάει για μένα mon chéri ; "Κατηγορία ανδρών" ;;;; Και κατά τα άλλα ... εγώ έχω στοχοποιήσει και ... κατηγοριοποιήσει ;;
> Έχεις πλάκα ... mon chéri !
> 
> Εγώ ήμουν πάντα (και παραμένω και έχω και εειχειρήματα για αυτό) αντίθετος με τις γυναίκες ... που 
> ΝΤΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΠΟΡΝΟΣΤΑΡ .... αλωνίζουν κάθε νυχτερινό κέντρο και παραλία που υπάρχει ...παίζουν με εκατοντάδες άνδρες ....
> τους κάνουν και τρέχουν ... ξοδεύουν κτλ ... ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΡΣΑΚΙΑΔΕΣ !!!! 
> 
> Αν κάποια είναι αυθεντική ανέραστη και κάθεται σπίτι της και δεν προβληματίζει κανέναν, δικαίωμά της .

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Τεσπα το θέμα εδώ είναι να βοηθήσουμε και να ενθαρρύνουμε έναν άνθρωπο που έχει πρόβλημα.


Αντικειμενικά , δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Σε απραγία είναι . Ίσως έχει μια ατυχία που είναι τόσο κοινή, που δεν θεωρείται ατυχία, αφού μάλλον ισχύει για το ... 90% των ανθρώπων γενικά.
Δεν γνωρίζει πολλά άτομα και δεν της αρέσουν τα άτομα που γνωρίζει . Αυτό μάλλον ισχύει για τους περισσότερους από εμάς. 
Τουλάχιστον όσοι δεν δουλεύουν σε αεροπορικές , κρουαζιερόπλοια, εξωτικά θέρετρα .......

----------


## Αποστολια

> Είσαι υγιής, το αναγνωρίζεις, όταν εκατομμύρια άλλοι , δεν είναι ! Απίστευτο πλεονέκτημα . 
> Σεξουαλικό πρόβλημα δεν έχεις. Μην προσπαθήσεις να συγκριθείς με άνδρες που είναι ... ανίκανοι . ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΗ. 
> Αυτοκαταστροφική που κάνεις χαλάστρα στη ερωτική σου ζωή ... ίσως ήσουν μέχρι σήμερα. Αν το αποδεχτείς και το συνειδητοποιήσεις , το κόβεις αμέσως και πας παραπέρα. 
> Εφόσον υπάρχουν άνδρες που τους αρέσεις ... δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα ... αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία και δεν έχεις πάει με άλλους.
> ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ... ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ. 
> Κανείς δεν χαλιέται αν είσαι παρθένα, εφόσον σε γουστάρει. Θα χαλαστεί αν σκοπεύεις να βγαίνεις μαζί του κανένα 2-3-4 χρόνια και σκοπεύεις να παραμείνεις παρθένα.
> Συνταγή που δεν σου έβγαλε καλά αποτελέσματα. Οπότε θες να την αλλάξεις. Την αλλάζεις αύριο . 
> Και μην προσπαθείς να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε μειονεκτική θέση . 
> Τώρα έχεις χρόνο να τα αλλάξεις όλα. Και να κάνεις ζωάρα. Αν αφήσεις να περάσουν άλλα 15-20 χρόνια, τότε δεν θα έχεις και θα τα έχεις κάνει όλα σκατά.
> Μην το κάνεις . Προλαβαίνεις.


Και σε αυτη την ηλικία θεωρώ ότι ειμαι πάρα πολυ μεγάλη. Τα καλύτερα χρόνια τα εχασα.
Ίσως στην αρχή αν γνωρίσω καποιον να μην έχει πρόβλημα να ολοκληρωνουμε με άλλους τροπους εκτός από σεξ.στην αρχη όμως. Μετά για να μείνει ο αλλος πρέπει να κάνω σεξ.Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα και δεν προχωραω.ότι δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να κάνω σεξ.
Θεωρω ότι είναι σχεδόν η ίδια ανικανοτητα την οποία έχει και ένας άντρας. Δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα. 
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια σου.

----------


## Velcoro

Παιδια σε καθε περιπτωση κατ'εμε εφοσον δεν εχει κανει σεξ ως τωρα θα πρεπει η πρωτη φορα αν και οταν γινει να ειναι με εναν ανθρωπο που θα μπορει να τον εμπιστευτει εστω στα τυπικα και τα βασικα χωρις να υπαρξει περεταιρω προβλημα. Ας μην ειναι σχεση, αλλα καλυτερα θα ηταν οχι με (τον) παντρεμενο.

Επισης, πολλα χρονια πισω μου ειχε τυχει μια περιπτωση κοπελας που ηταν παρθενα σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια και τελικα προχωρησε το ολο θεμα επειδη εδειξα υπομονη και κατανοηση. Οντας αντρας, συμφωνω οτι το φυλο μου σκεπτεται με δυο κεφαλια και 9/10 φορες θα κανουν τα παντα για να το προχωρησουν ομως δεν θεωρω πως δεν υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις. Πιστευω πως καποια στιγμη θα βρεθει καποιος που με κατανοηση και υπομονη/επιμονη θα καταφερει να σε ξεκλειδωσει.

----------


## Honorata

Έχει αρνητικές εμπειρίες, και για το σώμα της και για τον εαυτό της κακή γνώμη Αλλά και για το σεξ και ευθύνεται και το υπόβαθρο της κατάθλιψης για αυτό.

Όλοι τη συμβουλεύουμε το δεδομένο μα βγει έξω να τα γράψει όλα στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια να διασκεδάσει να γνωρίσει κόσμο χωρίς να φοβάται μήπως την απορρίψουν επειδή είναι τυπικά παρθένα

Όμως ούτε και αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό και δεν μπορεί ή φοβάται να το κάνει. Για αυτό μια λύση είναι ο ειδικός. 




> Αντικειμενικά , δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Σε απραγία είναι . Ίσως έχει μια ατυχία που είναι τόσο κοινή, που δεν θεωρείται ατυχία, αφού μάλλον ισχύει για το ... 90% των ανθρώπων γενικά.
> Δεν γνωρίζει πολλά άτομα και δεν της αρέσουν τα άτομα που γνωρίζει . Αυτό μάλλον ισχύει για τους περισσότερους από εμάς. 
> Τουλάχιστον όσοι δεν δουλεύουν σε αεροπορικές , κρουαζιερόπλοια, εξωτικά θέρετρα .......

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν είπα καθόλου ότι μας ζαλίζεις ή ότι είναι εύκολο να κάνεις κάποιες αλλαγές. Λέω όμως ότι όσο δύσκολο ή ακόμα και μάταιο να σας φαίνεται κάτι, εσείς που γράφετε συχνά-πυκνά τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα ίδια, πρέπει να ανασκουμπωθείτε και να τολμήσετε να κάνετε έστω και πολύ μικρές κινήσεις για αρχή και όχι να ακυρώνετε τα πάντα. Το ίδιο γράφω συχνά και στους αρρωστοφοβικούς που είναι όλο μέσα στη σκέψη και στο δεν δεν δεν και προεξοφλούν πάντα ότι όλα θα πάνε στραβά και δεν κάνουν τίποτα. Μπορεί μία κίνηση να μη βελτιώσει μία κατάσταση στο 100%, μπορεί όμως να δεις 20%, 30%, 80% βελτίωση σε ένα πρόβλημα. Είναι κέρδος. Αντίθετα εσύ είσαι σε μία ατελείωτη φάση αναμονής και μετέωρη. 
> 
> Λες για παράδειγμα συνεχώς για τον φίλο σου που δεν τον αφήνεις, αλλά δεν κάνεις και κίνηση να είσαι εντελώς μαζί του, γιατί έχετε θέματα πέρα από το κομμάτι του σεξ. Μένεις με τους γονείς σου και μαζί του λίγες μέρες μόνο την εβδομάδα και αυτή η κατάσταση κρατάει 5 ολόκληρα χρόνια. Μόνη σου δεν θες να μείνεις από την άλλη. Δεν έχεις προβληματιστεί μήπως μείνεις εντελώς ξεκρέμαστη μελλοντικά αν είναι αυτός που σε χωρίσει ή αν περάσουν όπως είστε άλλα 30 χρόνια, φύγουν οι γονείς από τη ζωή κι εσύ δεν έχεις καταφέρει να συνηθίσεις να συμβιώνεις πραγματικά με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο; Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις έναν τρόπο να σταθείς στα πόδια σου;


Εσύ αν ειχες μια σχέση που σου εξασφαλιζε μόνο την ασφάλεια. Σε έκανε να μη νοιώθεις μόνη και από την άλλη δεν σε ενοχλούσε πουθενά γιατι να χωριζες?εγώ πχ λειτουργω σαν ελευθερη.ότι και να δει ότι και να κάνω δεν το καταλαβαινει η δεν τον νοιαζει.και για καφέ δημόσια αν μου λεγε ο παντρεμενος μπορούσα να πάω.Ότι δικαιολογία και να του έλεγα θα την πίστευε και επιπλεον σου λέω δεν με ενοχλεί πουθενά. 

Οσο για την συγκατοικηση η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να μείνω κάθε μέρα μαζί του λόγω μεγάλης αποστασης από την δική μου δουλεια.δεν φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη. Ναι ίσως τις υποχρεωσεις ενος σπιτιού να μην τις ξέρω και να μην μπορώ να ανταπεξελθω μόνη γιατί περνω ένα μισθό ημιαπασχολησης που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν μπορείς να τα βγαζεις όλα πέρα ετσι.εκεί ίσως δυσκολευτω στο οικονομικο.στα αλλά δεν έχω ανάγκη να μείνω με τους γονείς μου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν το γνωρίζεις ρε Απόστολία, υποθέσεις κάνεις και έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό σου. Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις! Προεξοφλείς καταστάσεις.


Όταν θα μπω σε μια σχέση πρέπει να κάνω σεξ.αυτό το πρέπει φοβάμαι ενώ με τον φίλο μου λέω οκ αν βγει και με τον παντρεμενο τι ίδιο σκεφτηκα θα βγαινουμε κι αν μου βγει. Αν όμως πάω για αποκλειστική σχέση εκεί λειτουργεί το πρεπει.

----------


## Honorata

Ρε συ Αποστολια μου δεν είσαι 90 χρονών...34 χρόνων νέα γυναίκα εισαι...έχεις τόση ζωή μπροστά σου .

Μπορεί να μην είσαι καν ανίκανη. 

Όντως τώρα; Για να βαλεις την ετικέτα "ανίκανη" στον εαυτό σου θα επρεπε να είχες σχέση με πολλούς άντρες, να είχες γνωρίσει αρκετούς υπό διάφορες συνθήκες και αν δεν προχωρούσε με κανέναν τότε θα έλεγες οκει είμαι ανίκανη.

Εσύ όλη και όλη μια σχέση έχεις κάνει μακροχρόνια και σοβαρή και με έναν άνθρωπο που σεξουαλικά δεν σε ελκύει. 

Αφού μια χαρά φαντασιωνεσαι άλλους και θες κάτι παραπανω αλλα φοβάσαι. 


> Και σε αυτη την ηλικία θεωρώ ότι είναι πάρα πολυ μεγάλη. Τα καλύτερα χρόνια τα εχασα.
> Ίσως στην αρχή αν γνωρίσω καποιον να μην έχει πρόβλημα να ολοκληρωνουμε με άλλους τροπους εκτός από σεξ.στην αρχη όμως. Μετά για να μείνει ο αλλος πρέπει να κάνω σεξ.Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα και δεν προχωραω.ότι δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να κάνω σεξ.
> Θεωρω ότι είναι σχεδόν η ίδια ανικανοτητα την οποία έχει και ένας άντρας. Δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα. 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια σου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ακούς να σου λέει ένας άντρας που έχει στοχοποιησει αρνητικά τις ανεραστες γυναίκες ότι δεν πειράζει άμα γνωρίσεις κάποιον άντρα και είσαι παρθένα. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις την βαρύτητα που έχει αυτό. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί άντρες εκεί έξω που αμα υποψιαστουν ότι είσαι ανεραστη και το ακόμα χειρότερο παρθένα, γίνονται λαγος και μετά τις κοροϊδεύουν στους φίλους τους και παντού. Για να σου λέει ένας άντρας που βρίσκεται σε αυτή τη κατηγορία αντρών ότι δεν πειράζει που είσαι παρθένα. Δεν πειράζει. Μπορείς να βγεις έξω και να γνωρίσεις όποιον θες.
> 
> Και στη τελική και σε κανένα κουλό να πέσεις που θα σε μειώσει, σκασιλα σου τα παπούτσια στο χέρι, και από εκεί πανε και οι άλλοι. Αστους να λένε όσοι θέλουν να λένε.εσυ να εισαι καλά και να κάνεις το καλυτερο για σενα


Την φοβάμαι την απορριψη αυτή. Και ούτε θέλω να γίνει γνωστό το θέμα μου ευρεως.για αυτό γνωρίζω άτομα που δεν έχουν σχέση με το περιγυρω μου.

----------


## Honorata

Γιατί ρε συ Αποστολια να μη βγεις έξω και κάποια στιγμή να γνωρίσεις κάποιον που θα σε προσελκυσεις και θα νιώθεις ωραία; Γιατί να μην υπάρχει ένας άντρας που θα σε φτιάξει και θα έχει τον τρόπο; για να περάσετε καλά;;

Τι μαυρίλα είναι αυτή........κανεις δεν έχει τίποτα δεδομένο σε αυτή τη ζωή. Και εγώ ψάχνω έναν άνθρωπο τόσο καιρό και δεν τον βρισκω αλλα δεν κατεβαζω πλερεζες ότι κάπου θα είναι και ότι θα έρθει. 

Κάνεις δεν ξεφεύγει από τον έρωτα. Γιατί δηλαδή εσύ να μην βρεις κάποιον να τον θες και να τσουλησει τουλάχιστον μέχρι και το σεξ ; 


> Όταν θα μπω σε μια σχέση πρέπει να κάνω σεξ.αυτό το πρέπει φοβάμαι ενώ με τον φίλο μου λέω οκ αν βγει και με τον παντρεμενο τι ίδιο σκεφτηκα θα βγαινουμε κι αν μου βγει. Αν όμως πάω για αποκλειστική σχέση εκεί λειτουργεί το πρεπει.

----------


## Honorata

Ε ωραία μπορεί κάποιος να σε απορρίψει Ε και ;; δεν ξαναμιλάτε δεν τον ξαναβλεπεις και τελείωσε.

Δεν είναι όλοι οι άντρες τόσο γουρούνια ρε συ. Υπάρχουν πολλοί ηλίθιοι αλλα υπάρχουν και καλά παιδιά που δεν θα σε ταπεινωσουν και δεν θα θέλουν να σε φέρουν σε δύσκολη θέση όσο παράξενο και αν τους φανεί.


> Την φοβάμαι την απορριψη αυτή. Και ούτε θέλω να γίνει γνωστό το θέμα μου ευρεως.για αυτό γνωρίζω άτομα που δεν έχουν σχέση με το περιγυρω μου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τυπικα εισαι " παρθενα", εφοσον δεν εχεις δοκιμασει σεξ με διεισδυση, αλλα εχεις κανει σεξ σχεδον με ολους τους υπολοιπους τροπους ( το μονο που μενει, ειναι να μας πεις οτι εχεις κανει και πρωκτικο αλλα φοβασαι μην πονεσεις απο τον κολπο)... και οργασμους εχεις. επομενως, ουτε παρθενα εισαι, ουτε ασεξουαλ. Ασεξουαλ και παρθενα θα ησουν αν δεν αντεχες τπτ σεξουαλικο και δεν αντεχες ουτε να σε αγγιξουν.
> Εφοσον συμβαινουν ολα αυτα και κυριως ο οργασμός, επαναλαμβανω, οταν αρεσεις πολυ σε καποιον, δεν προκειται να σε αποριψει σε καμια περιπτωση λογω σεξ. Θα σε απεριπτε αν μετα απο καποιο διάστημα δεν ηθελες ουτε να στο δει... οταν προχωρησει η γνωριμία, δεν θα του πεις παρθενιες και σαχλαμαρες. Παρθενα δεν εισαι. Σεξουαλιζεσαι με ανδρες.
> Θα του πεις οτι εχεις μεγαλη διαθεση, αλλα σου αρεσουν αυτα κι αυτα κι εκεινα. Μπορει να εχεις βιτσια στο κατω κατω. Απαγορευεται; θα κανετε αυτα που θες και μια χαρα ευχαριστημενος θα ειναι. Οι άνδρες πετανε την σκουφια τους για στοματικο. ΚΙ ΑΝ στην πορεια σε εμπνευσει και σε πεισει για παραπανω, το δοκιμαζεις. Στο υπογραφω οτι με τοσα που σου αρεσουν στο σεξ, ενας ευαισθητος και εμπειρος ανδρας που θα τον γουσταρεις πολυ, μπορει να το κανει χωρις να εχεις το παραμικρο προβλημα, οταν εξοικειωθειτε. Αρκει να μην εχει προωρη εξπερματιση...


Όχι ούτε πρωκτικο έχω κανει δυστυχώς. 
Μεταξύ μας παρθένα είμαι. Δεν θεωρώ ότι αυτά που κάνω είναι σεξ.βλακιες είναι. Και στην πρώτη σχέση τα ιδια έπαθα. Καναμε τα παιχνιδακια όλα καλά ε μια δυο τρεις ο άνθρωπος βαρεθηκε και βρηκε αλλη.αυτή την κατάληξη φοβάμαι θα έχω και στους επόμενους καθώς είμαι πεπεισμενη ότι δεν θα κάνω σεξ.είναι μεγάλος ο φοβος ρεμεντυ μου και δεν μπορώ να τον προσπερασω και να ξεκινήσω κανονικη σχεση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Παιδια σε καθε περιπτωση κατ'εμε εφοσον δεν εχει κανει σεξ ως τωρα θα πρεπει η πρωτη φορα αν και οταν γινει να ειναι με εναν ανθρωπο που θα μπορει να τον εμπιστευτει εστω στα τυπικα και τα βασικα χωρις να υπαρξει περεταιρω προβλημα. Ας μην ειναι σχεση, αλλα καλυτερα θα ηταν οχι με (τον) παντρεμενο.
> 
> Επισης, πολλα χρονια πισω μου ειχε τυχει μια περιπτωση κοπελας που ηταν παρθενα σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια και τελικα προχωρησε το ολο θεμα επειδη εδειξα υπομονη και κατανοηση. Οντας αντρας, συμφωνω οτι το φυλο μου σκεπτεται με δυο κεφαλια και 9/10 φορες θα κανουν τα παντα για να το προχωρησουν ομως δεν θεωρω πως δεν υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις. Πιστευω πως καποια στιγμη θα βρεθει καποιος που με κατανοηση και υπομονη/επιμονη θα καταφερει να σε ξεκλειδωσει.


Α και εγώ πιστευα ότι είμαι η μοναδικη σε αυτη την ηλικια που δεν κάνει σεξ.
Μακάρι σε κάτι τέτοιο ελπιζω και εγώ.Σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ρε συ Αποστολια μου δεν είσαι 90 χρονών...34 χρόνων νέα γυναίκα εισαι...έχεις τόση ζωή μπροστά σου .
> 
> Μπορεί να μην είσαι καν ανίκανη. 
> 
> Όντως τώρα; Για να βαλεις την ετικέτα "ανίκανη" στον εαυτό σου θα επρεπε να είχες σχέση με πολλούς άντρες, να είχες γνωρίσει αρκετούς υπό διάφορες συνθήκες και αν δεν προχωρούσε με κανέναν τότε θα έλεγες οκει είμαι ανίκανη.
> 
> Εσύ όλη και όλη μια σχέση έχεις κάνει μακροχρόνια και σοβαρή και με έναν άνθρωπο που σεξουαλικά δεν σε ελκύει. 
> 
> Αφού μια χαρά φαντασιωνεσαι άλλους και θες κάτι παραπανω αλλα φοβάσαι.


Είχα κι άλλη μια σχέση στο παρελθόν για ένα χρόνο περίπου. Η χειρότερη από όλες ήταν αυτή βέβαια είχα ρίξει το κλαμα της αρκουδας και έπεσα σε καταθλιψη.
Οπότε έχω προσπαθήσει με δύο να κάνω σεξ.καλά με τόν πρώτο μη φανταστείς ελαχιστες φορές προσπαθησαμε γιατί δεν μου εβγαινε με τίποτα μαζί του.

Τώρα φαντασιωσεις έχω σχεδόν με όλους τους άντρες μου αρέσουν τους ποθω σκέφτομαι και φαντάζομαι εικόνες να κάνουμε σεξ και μου αρέσει. Αμα με βάλεις στην πράξη όμως να τα κάνω ας το.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γιατί ρε συ Αποστολια να μη βγεις έξω και κάποια στιγμή να γνωρίσεις κάποιον που θα σε προσελκυσεις και θα νιώθεις ωραία; Γιατί να μην υπάρχει ένας άντρας που θα σε φτιάξει και θα έχει τον τρόπο; για να περάσετε καλά;;
> 
> Τι μαυρίλα είναι αυτή........κανεις δεν έχει τίποτα δεδομένο σε αυτή τη ζωή. Και εγώ ψάχνω έναν άνθρωπο τόσο καιρό και δεν τον βρισκω αλλα δεν κατεβαζω πλερεζες ότι κάπου θα είναι και ότι θα έρθει. 
> 
> Κάνεις δεν ξεφεύγει από τον έρωτα. Γιατί δηλαδή εσύ να μην βρεις κάποιον να τον θες και να τσουλησει τουλάχιστον μέχρι και το σεξ ;


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν βγαινω πλέον. Οι φίλες μου παντρευτηκαν και δεν έχω παρεες.δεν κάνω και νέες γνωριμιες καθόλου ευκολα γιατί δεν θελω.βέβαια γνωριμία δεν έτυχε να κάνω ποτέ σε κλαμπ καφετεριες κτλ.Αλλα δεν έβγαινα πολύ. Μέχρι τα 27 να φανταστεις δεν εβγαινα καθόλου. Μετά δειλά δειλά βγήκα και τωρα το ξανά έκοψα. 
Στο δρόμο οι πιο πολλές γνωριμιες και στη δουλεια,αλλά με γνωστούς λόγω του θέματος μου δεν βγαινω οπότε την δουλειά την απορρίπτω.
Ότι μου τύχει στο δρόμο και στο σουπερ μάρκετ.

----------


## Honorata

Κρίμα πραγματικά. Να στερείσαι τη ζωή σου για ένα "πρόβλημα" που δεν είναι καν πρόβλημα.

Φυσικά και δεν είσαι η μοναδική παρθένα. Δεν είσαι συχνή περίπτωση σίγουρα αλλα δεν εισαι η μόνη και δεν μπορεις να ξέρεις πόσοι είναι έτσι Γιατί όλοι κρύβονται. 

Άλλοι έχουν προβλήματα σοβαρά δες την κοπέλα με το οξύ που καταστράφηκε όλη της η ζωή και παρόλα αυτά το παλεύει. Και βρήκε είχαν πει κι συντροφο. Ή άτομα που λόγω ατυχημάτων έμειναν ανάπηροι και όμως έφτιαξαν τη ζωή τους. Έλα τώρα. Εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ότι με έναν άντρα που θα σε αναψει και θα ξέρει λίγο να σε χειριστεί καλά και όχι σαν κάφρος θα το καταφέρεις δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολη από όσο νομίζεις. Να ντυθείς να βγεις έξω να κάνεις παρέες να βγεις από το καβούκι σου και να περνάς καλά και ότι είναι να έρθει θα έρθει 


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν βγαινω πλέον. Οι φίλες μου παντρευτηκαν και δεν έχω παρεες.δεν κάνω και νέες γνωριμιες καθόλου ευκολα γιατί δεν θελω.βέβαια γνωριμία δεν έτυχε να κάνω ποτέ σε κλαμπ καφετεριες κτλ.Αλλα δεν έβγαινα πολύ. Μέχρι τα 27 να φανταστεις δεν εβγαινα καθόλου. Μετά δειλά δειλά βγήκα και τωρα το ξανά έκοψα. 
> Στο δρόμο οι πιο πολλές γνωριμιες και στη δουλεια,αλλά με γνωστούς λόγω του θέματος μου δεν βγαινω οπότε την δουλειά την απορρίπτω.
> Ότι μου τύχει στο δρόμο και στο σουπερ μάρκετ.

----------


## panos19

> Τυπικα εισαι " παρθενα", εφοσον δεν εχεις δοκιμασει σεξ με διεισδυση, αλλα εχεις κανει σεξ σχεδον με ολους τους υπολοιπους τροπους ( το μονο που μενει, ειναι να μας πεις οτι εχεις κανει και πρωκτικο αλλα φοβασαι μην πονεσεις απο τον κολπο)... και οργασμους εχεις. επομενως, ουτε παρθενα εισαι, ουτε ασεξουαλ. Ασεξουαλ και παρθενα θα ησουν αν δεν αντεχες τπτ σεξουαλικο και δεν αντεχες ουτε να σε αγγιξουν.
> Εφοσον συμβαινουν ολα αυτα και κυριως ο οργασμός, επαναλαμβανω, οταν αρεσεις πολυ σε καποιον, δεν προκειται να σε αποριψει σε καμια περιπτωση λογω σεξ. Θα σε απεριπτε αν μετα απο καποιο διάστημα δεν ηθελες ουτε να στο δει... οταν προχωρησει η γνωριμία, δεν θα του πεις παρθενιες και σαχλαμαρες. Παρθενα δεν εισαι. Σεξουαλιζεσαι με ανδρες.
> Θα του πεις οτι εχεις μεγαλη διαθεση, αλλα σου αρεσουν αυτα κι αυτα κι εκεινα. Μπορει να εχεις βιτσια στο κατω κατω. Απαγορευεται; θα κανετε αυτα που θες και μια χαρα ευχαριστημενος θα ειναι. Οι άνδρες πετανε την σκουφια τους για στοματικο. ΚΙ ΑΝ στην πορεια σε εμπνευσει και σε πεισει για παραπανω, το δοκιμαζεις. Στο υπογραφω οτι με τοσα που σου αρεσουν στο σεξ, ενας ευαισθητος και εμπειρος ανδρας που θα τον γουσταρεις πολυ, μπορει να το κανει χωρις να εχεις το παραμικρο προβλημα, οταν εξοικειωθειτε. Αρκει να μην εχει προωρη εξπερματιση...


και να τους κάνουν άλλα και να κάνουν στοματικό , να κοιτάμε και την ευχαριστήσει της παρτενέρ μας όχι μόνο την δική μας
ασεξουαλ σίγουρα δεν είναι!

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Και σε αυτη την ηλικία θεωρώ ότι ειμαι πάρα πολυ μεγάλη. Τα καλύτερα χρόνια τα εχασα.
> Ίσως στην αρχή αν γνωρίσω καποιον να μην έχει πρόβλημα να ολοκληρωνουμε με άλλους τροπους εκτός από σεξ.στην αρχη όμως. Μετά για να μείνει ο αλλος πρέπει να κάνω σεξ.Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα και δεν προχωραω.ότι δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να κάνω σεξ.
> Θεωρω ότι είναι σχεδόν η ίδια ανικανοτητα την οποία έχει και ένας άντρας. Δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα. 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια σου.


35 δεν είσαι ; Έχεις καλά χρόνια ακόμη. Υπάρχει και το άλλο . Ζεις στην Ελλάδα. Μη φανταστείς ότι οι άλλες γύρω, όσες δεν είναι παρθένες (δεν είσαι η μόνη παρθένα στα 35, μην ακούς τις απελευθερωμένες του πληκτρολογίου , μόνο στα λόγια είναι η απελευθέρωση των ελληνίδων και στα αίσχη στα δικαστήρια διαζυγίων) μην νομίσεις ότι είναι μηχανές του σεξ. Πολύ συνηθισμένη περίπτωση σεξουαλικής συμμετοχής, είναι αυτή του ... πτώματος , ξαπλώνει δηλαδή η άλλη κι ανοίγει τα πόδια. Ο ... ανταγωνισμός που έχεις από άλλες δηλαδή και το μέτρο σύγκρισης των ανδρών , το μαύρο του το χάλι είναι . ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΗ ΜΑΣΑΣ. 

Τα είπα όλα. Στα 35 έχεις καλά χρόνια. Μην έρθεις και λες τα ίδια στα 45 ή στα 50 ....




> Δεν είναι όλοι οι άντρες τόσο γουρούνια ρε συ. Υπάρχουν πολλοί ηλίθιοι αλλα υπάρχουν και καλά παιδιά που δεν θα σε ταπεινωσουν και δεν θα θέλουν να σε φέρουν σε δύσκολη θέση όσο παράξενο και αν τους φανεί.


Κακά τα ψέμματα , μπορεί να μη σου αρέσει ... αλλά όλες οι ιστορίες που άκουσα που ξεφτίλισαν άτομα οι ερωτικοί παρτενέρ τους, λόγω της ... παρθενιάς ... μάντεψε τι φύλου ήταν !
Δεν θα σου αρέσει . Γυναίκες που έκαναν παρθένους άνδρες ρεντίκολα ήταν . Όλες οι ιστορίες που έχω ακούσει . Ποτέ το αντίστροφο . 
Γυναίκα αν δεν είναι καμιά εναλλακτική , κουλτουριάρα ή πιτσιρίκα , αν μάθει για κάποιον ότι είναι παρθένος και τον έστειλε και θα τον κάνει ρεζίλι των σκυλιών .
Σεξ μαζί του δεν κάνει πάντως. Απλά δεν θα το πει έτσι . Θα του αποδώσει 1000 άλλα κουσούρια.

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι ούτε πρωκτικο έχω κανει δυστυχώς. 
> Μεταξύ μας παρθένα είμαι. Δεν θεωρώ ότι αυτά που κάνω είναι σεξ.βλακιες είναι. Και στην πρώτη σχέση τα ιδια έπαθα. Καναμε τα παιχνιδακια όλα καλά ε μια δυο τρεις ο άνθρωπος βαρεθηκε και βρηκε αλλη.αυτή την κατάληξη φοβάμαι θα έχω και στους επόμενους καθώς είμαι πεπεισμενη ότι δεν θα κάνω σεξ.είναι μεγάλος ο φοβος ρεμεντυ μου και δεν μπορώ να τον προσπερασω και να ξεκινήσω κανονικη σχεση.


ολα σεξ ειναι.
μην κομπλεξαρεσαι χωρις λογο.
ο,τι κανεις με τον αλλο για να φτασετε σε οργασμο, σεξ ειναι.
υπαρχουν γυναικες που χωρις να πονανε, δεν θελουν διεισδυση. πχ καποιες ομοφυλοφιλες (οχι ολες)
αυτες, δεν κανουν σεξ δηλαδη;
το μονο κολλημα ειναι οτι και οι δυο παρτενερ πρεπει να ικανοποιουνται.
αν καποιος ικανοποιειται ΜΟΝΟ με την διεισδυση , τοτε ναι, καποια στιγμη θα φυγει.
αλλα 1-2-3 που λες, ειναι πολυ λιγες για να φυγει.
πιθανολογω οτι και ο πρωτος σου απειρος ηταν.
ενας εμπειρος ανδρας μπορει να το κανει, εαν νοιωθεις ανετα με τα παιχνιδια και τον ποθεις πραγματικα, χωρις να εισαι τοσο μεγαλο θεμα οσο νομιζεις.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κρίμα πραγματικά. Να στερείσαι τη ζωή σου για ένα "πρόβλημα" που δεν είναι καν πρόβλημα.
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν είσαι η μοναδική παρθένα. Δεν είσαι συχνή περίπτωση σίγουρα αλλα δεν εισαι η μόνη και δεν μπορεις να ξέρεις πόσοι είναι έτσι Γιατί όλοι κρύβονται. 
> 
> Άλλοι έχουν προβλήματα σοβαρά δες την κοπέλα με το οξύ που καταστράφηκε όλη της η ζωή και παρόλα αυτά το παλεύει. Και βρήκε είχαν πει κι συντροφο. Ή άτομα που λόγω ατυχημάτων έμειναν ανάπηροι και όμως έφτιαξαν τη ζωή τους. Έλα τώρα. Εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ότι με έναν άντρα που θα σε αναψει και θα ξέρει λίγο να σε χειριστεί καλά και όχι σαν κάφρος θα το καταφέρεις δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολη από όσο νομίζεις. Να ντυθείς να βγεις έξω να κάνεις παρέες να βγεις από το καβούκι σου και να περνάς καλά και ότι είναι να έρθει θα έρθει


Ναι δίκιο έχεις σε όλα αυτά. Υπάρχουν άτομα με μεγάλη δύναμη που παρα τα πιό σοβαρά προβληματα τους έχουν καταφερει πολλά. 
Δεν με πάει πίσω μόνο το σεξ που δεν έκανα. Με πάνε πίσω κι άλλα. Ασχετα από το σεξ άμα γνωρίσω κάποιον αναρωτιέμαι αυτός τώρα γιατι μου είπε να βγουμε?αποκλειεται να του αρεσω για κάποιο άλλο λόγο έρχεται μαζί μου. Στραβος είναι τόσες άλλες όμορφες κυκλοφορουν και άλλες τέτοιες σκέψεις καθοριζουν το μυαλό μου με αποτέλεσμα να σαμποταρω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Πως να στο πω αισθάνομαι λιγη για να με ερωτευτεί κάποιος. Και ότι εκπέμπεις αυτό είσαι και προσελκυεις ατομα που στο επιβεβαιωνουν.

----------


## Αποστολια

> 35 δεν είσαι ; Έχεις καλά χρόνια ακόμη. Υπάρχει και το άλλο . Ζεις στην Ελλάδα. Μη φανταστείς ότι οι άλλες γύρω, όσες δεν είναι παρθένες (δεν είσαι η μόνη παρθένα στα 35, μην ακούς τις απελευθερωμένες του πληκτρολογίου , μόνο στα λόγια είναι η απελευθέρωση των ελληνίδων και στα αίσχη στα δικαστήρια διαζυγίων) μην νομίσεις ότι είναι μηχανές του σεξ. Πολύ συνηθισμένη περίπτωση σεξουαλικής συμμετοχής, είναι αυτή του ... πτώματος , ξαπλώνει δηλαδή η άλλη κι ανοίγει τα πόδια. Ο ... ανταγωνισμός που έχεις από άλλες δηλαδή και το μέτρο σύγκρισης των ανδρών , το μαύρο του το χάλι είναι . ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΗ ΜΑΣΑΣ. 
> 
> Τα είπα όλα. Στα 35 έχεις καλά χρόνια. Μην έρθεις και λες τα ίδια στα 45 ή στα 50 ....
> 
> 
> 
> Κακά τα ψέμματα , μπορεί να μη σου αρέσει ... αλλά όλες οι ιστορίες που άκουσα που ξεφτίλισαν άτομα οι ερωτικοί παρτενέρ τους, λόγω της ... παρθενιάς ... μάντεψε τι φύλου ήταν !
> Δεν θα σου αρέσει . Γυναίκες που έκαναν παρθένους άνδρες ρεντίκολα ήταν . Όλες οι ιστορίες που έχω ακούσει . Ποτέ το αντίστροφο . 
> Γυναίκα αν δεν είναι καμιά εναλλακτική , κουλτουριάρα ή πιτσιρίκα , αν μάθει για κάποιον ότι είναι παρθένος και τον έστειλε και θα τον κάνει ρεζίλι των σκυλιών .
> Σεξ μαζί του δεν κάνει πάντως. Απλά δεν θα το πει έτσι . Θα του αποδώσει 1000 άλλα κουσούρια.


Ναι 34 είμαι. Και πάλι εγώ θεωρώ ότι τα εχασα το χρόνια μου.
Εντάξει μηχανές του σεξ λίγες θα είναι αλλά σίγουρα όλες είναι καλύτερες από εμένα σε αυτό το θέμα. Αλλά για 34 και παρθενα δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχουν πολλες.φοβάμαι ότι όσο χρόνια και να περασουν δεν θα αλλαξει κάτι. Απλώς πρέπει να απόδεχτω οτι είμαι ασεξουαλ.

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι δίκιο έχεις σε όλα αυτά. Υπάρχουν άτομα με μεγάλη δύναμη που παρα τα πιό σοβαρά προβληματα τους έχουν καταφερει πολλά. 
> Δεν με πάει πίσω μόνο το σεξ που δεν έκανα. Με πάνε πίσω κι άλλα. *Ασχετα από το σεξ άμα γνωρίσω κάποιον αναρωτιέμαι αυτός τώρα γιατι μου είπε να βγουμε?αποκλειεται να του αρεσω για κάποιο άλλο λόγο έρχεται μαζί μου. Στραβος είναι τόσες άλλες όμορφες κυκλοφορουν και άλλες τέτοιες σκέψεις καθοριζουν το μυαλό μου με αποτέλεσμα να σαμποταρω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Πως να στο πω αισθάνομαι λιγη για να με ερωτευτεί κάποιος.* Και ότι εκπέμπεις αυτό είσαι και προσελκυεις ατομα που στο επιβεβαιωνουν.


εμ... γι αυτο λεμε οτι χρειαζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεια κι οχι σεξ...
οταν σε καποιον αρεσεις, δεν σκεφτεται οπως φοβασαι. του αρεσεις πραγματικα. αν δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις, χρειαζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεια..

----------


## Αποστολια

> ολα σεξ ειναι.
> μην κομπλεξαρεσαι χωρις λογο.
> ο,τι κανεις με τον αλλο για να φτασετε σε οργασμο, σεξ ειναι.
> υπαρχουν γυναικες που χωρις να πονανε, δεν θελουν διεισδυση. πχ καποιες ομοφυλοφιλες (οχι ολες)
> αυτες, δεν κανουν σεξ δηλαδη;
> το μονο κολλημα ειναι οτι και οι δυο παρτενερ πρεπει να ικανοποιουνται.
> αν καποιος ικανοποιειται ΜΟΝΟ με την διεισδυση , τοτε ναι, καποια στιγμη θα φυγει.
> αλλα 1-2-3 που λες, ειναι πολυ λιγες για να φυγει.
> πιθανολογω οτι και ο πρωτος σου απειρος ηταν.
> ενας εμπειρος ανδρας μπορει να το κανει, εαν νοιωθεις ανετα με τα παιχνιδια και τον ποθεις πραγματικα, χωρις να εισαι τοσο μεγαλο θεμα οσο νομιζεις.


Ο πρώτος όχι δεν ήταν άπειρος ειχε κάποιες σχέσεις στο παρελθόν.Ο πρώτος δεν με πήγε καν σε κρεβατι.περίμενε να κάνουμε σεξ πρώτη φορα στο αμαξι και στην εξοχη.ασε.θα μου πεις όποια θέλει σεξ κάνει παντου αλλά τέλος πάντων δεν έγινε ούτε με αυτόν γιατί το προβλημα ήμουν εγώ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> εμ... γι αυτο λεμε οτι χρειαζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεια κι οχι σεξ...
> οταν σε καποιον αρεσεις, δεν σκεφτεται οπως φοβασαι. του αρεσεις πραγματικα. αν δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις, χρειαζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεια..


Πάνω σε αυτό το κομμάτι ειδικά με την ψυχολογο δεν βοηθηθηκα καθόλου.δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να βοηθησεις κάποιον που ειναι ασχημος νά νοιωσει όμορφος και να αγαπησει τον εαυτό του.αφού ειναι ασχημος δεν αλλαζει αυτό.

----------


## Remedy

> Ο πρώτος όχι δεν ήταν άπειρος ειχες κάποιες σχέσεις στο παρελθόν.Ο πρώτος δεν με πήγε καν σε κρεβατι.περίμενε να κάνουμε σεξ πρώτη φορα στο αμαξι και στην εξοχη.ασε.θα μου πεις όποια θέλει σεξ κάνει παντου αλλά τέλος πάντων δεν έγινε ούτε με αυτόν γιατί το προβλημα ήμουν εγώ.


ε οχι ρε φιλε!!!!
εφοσον εχεις κολλημα, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.
δεν γυρναμε τσοντα!!!
το κανεις οπου νοιωσεις ανετα και ασφαλης και μπορεις να μεινεις οσες ωρες θελησεις.
δεν εξρω τι σεξ ειχε κανει μεχρι τοτε στην ζωη του.
πολλοι επειδη πηδανε σαν τα λαγουδακια σε ολη τους την ζωη, μπορει να εχουν παει και 40 και 50 να νομιζουν οτι ειναι εμπειροι αλλα δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους, κι ουτε να ικανοποιησουν μια γυναικα.
αν ειχε την παραμικρη πειρα και την παραμικρη ενσυναισθηση, θα ηξερε οτι εφοσον εισαι διστακτικη, πρεπει να γινει οπου εσυ νοιωθεις ανετα. και φυσικα δεν ειναι αυταποδεικτο οτι θα σου αρεσει/ βολευει να το κανεις για πρωτη φορα στο αυτοκινητο..
αυτος ηταντ ο προβλημα, δεν ησουν εσυ. 
ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ το προβλημα , γιατι καθεσαι 10 χρονια με καποιον με σεξουαλικη δυσλειτουργια που δεν ποθεις καν και δεν σε ποθει, για να μην παρεις την ζωη σου στα χερια σου..

----------


## Remedy

> Πάνω σε αυτό το κομμάτι ειδικά με την ψυχολογο δεν βοηθηθηκα καθόλου.δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να βοηθησεις κάποιον που ειναι ασχημος νά νοιωσει όμορφος και να αγαπησει τον εαυτό του.αφού ειναι ασχημος δεν αλλαζει αυτό.


πιθανως πηγες σε λαθος ψυχολογο. δοκιμασε καποια αλλη.
εσυ εβγαλες το πορισμα οτι εισαι ασχημη. αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εισαι οντως.

----------


## Cmos

> Πως να στο πω αισθάνομαι λιγη για να με ερωτευτεί κάποιος.


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΙΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ

Και μόνο που σκέφτεσαι να ικανοποιήσεις τον σύντροφο σου, σε κάνει να υπερτερείς απο πολλές άλλες.
Και μόνο αυτό σαν τρόπος σκέψης αρκεί για να είναι κάποιος ερωτευμένος μαζί σου.

Αποφεύγω να κάνω τέτοια σχόλια αλλά με έσκασες!

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ναι 34 είμαι. Και πάλι εγώ θεωρώ ότι τα εχασα το χρόνια μου.
> Εντάξει μηχανές του σεξ λίγες θα είναι αλλά σίγουρα όλες είναι καλύτερες από εμένα σε αυτό το θέμα. Αλλά για 34 και παρθενα δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχουν πολλες.φοβάμαι ότι όσο χρόνια και να περασουν δεν θα αλλαξει κάτι. Απλώς πρέπει να απόδεχτω οτι είμαι ασεξουαλ.


Πάλι κάνεις προβλέψεις για το μέλλον και υποθετικές συγκρίσεις. Μάλλον πρέπει να αποφασίσεις ... να ξεκινήσεις να ζεις. Η ανάλυση κάνει κακό . Και να γεμίσεις ίσως το χρόνο σου, να μην έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο να σκέφτεσαι αηδίες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ε οχι ρε φιλε!!!!
> εφοσον εχεις κολλημα, ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ.
> δεν γυρναμε τσοντα!!!
> το κανεις οπου νοιωσεις ανετα και ασφαλης και μπορεις να μεινεις οσες ωρες θελησεις.
> δεν εξρω τι σεξ ειχε κανει μεχρι τοτε στην ζωη του.
> πολλοι επειδη πηδανε σαν τα λαγουδακια σε ολη τους την ζωη, μπορει να εχουν παει και 40 και 50 να νομιζουν οτι ειναι εμπειροι αλλα δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους, κι ουτε να ικανοποιησουν μια γυναικα.
> αν ειχε την παραμικρη πειρα και την παραμικρη ενσυναισθηση, θα ηξερε οτι εφοσον εισαι διστακτικη, πρεπει να γινει οπου εσυ νοιωθεις ανετα. και φυσικα δεν ειναι αυταποδεικτο οτι θα σου αρεσει/ βολευει να το κανεις για πρωτη φορα στο αυτοκινητο..
> αυτος ηταντ ο προβλημα, δεν ησουν εσυ. 
> ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ το προβλημα , γιατι καθεσαι 10 χρονια με καποιον με σεξουαλικη δυσλειτουργια που δεν ποθεις καν και δεν σε ποθει, για να μην παρεις την ζωη σου στα χερια σου..


Για αυτό βγήκα με αυτόν που ποθω τωρα για να κάνω σεξ.αλλά κι αυτός μια εξαφανιζεται μια έρχεται. Ούτε έτσι μπορω να λειτουργησω.Αν ήθελε όντως να κάνουμε σεξ θα κανονιζε κάτι εκτός δουλειάς για εμένα κι ας ήταν και κρυφά. Αυτός ολο λέει θέλει θέλει και τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που τους βρισκω.εντάξει να πει ψεματα εντάξει που είναι παντρεμένος αλλά να τρελενεσαι να τον δεις και αυτός να εξαφανιζεται δηλαδή καπου λες είμαι τόσο μπάζο και μου φέρονται ετσι.
Όταν παω να κάνω κάτι με τον φίλο μου ρώτα σκεφτομαι τον άλλον και λέω αυτο που νοιωθω για αυτόν με αυτό που νοιώθω για τον παντρευμενο δε συγκρινεται.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΙΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ
> 
> Και μόνο που σκέφτεσαι να ικανοποιήσεις τον σύντροφο σου, σε κάνει να υπερτερείς απο πολλές άλλες.
> Και μόνο αυτό σαν τρόπος σκέψης αρκεί για να είναι κάποιος ερωτευμένος μαζί σου.
> 
> Αποφεύγω να κάνω τέτοια σχόλια αλλά με έσκασες!


Δεν το είχα σκεφτει ποτε έτσι χαχα.
Και φυσικά πρώτον πάντα θα εβαζαν τον άλλον. Ειδικά άμα ήμουν και ερωτευμένη όπως με τον παντρεμενο χαλί θα γινόμουν. Εδώ είμαι έτσι με τον φίλο μου που δεν νοιωθω και μεγάλη καψουρα.
Ίσως αυτό να είναι και το λάθος μου.είμαι παντα το θυμα.Πάντως αν προχωρουσε τίποτα με τον παντρεμενο δεν θα του έλεγα όχι σε τίποτα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πάλι κάνεις προβλέψεις για το μέλλον και υποθετικές συγκρίσεις. Μάλλον πρέπει να αποφασίσεις ... να ξεκινήσεις να ζεις. Η ανάλυση κάνει κακό . Και να γεμίσεις ίσως το χρόνο σου, να μην έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο να σκέφτεσαι αηδίες.


Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα. Τα σαββατοκύριακα που δεν έχω δουλειά με τρελενουν όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις. Τις άλλες μέρες είμαι νορμάλ δεν σκέφτομαι το πρόβλημα μου.θα φροντίζω να γεμίσω και αυτές τις μέρες να μην έχει το μυαλό περιθωρια σκεψεις.

----------


## Cmos

> Πάντως αν προχωρουσε τίποτα με τον παντρεμενο δεν θα του έλεγα όχι σε τίποτα.


Ξέχνα τον παντρεμένο. Μην τον αναφέρεις ποτέ σε επόμενη σχέση.
Άνοιξε το facebook, και συνέχισε να βγαίνεις με άλλους μέχρι να νοιώσεις κάτι παρόμοιο.
Να ξεκαθαρίζεις απο την αρχή την κατάσταση, και σε όποιον αρέσει.
Δεν έχει σημασία πόσες φορές θα χρείαστουν. 5? 10? 100? Δεν παίζει ρόλο.
Αργά ή γρήγορα θα βρεις τον άνθρωπο σου. Είναι θέμα χρόνου αν πας προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση.

----------


## panos19

> Ναι 34 είμαι. Και πάλι εγώ θεωρώ ότι τα εχασα το χρόνια μου.
> Εντάξει μηχανές του σεξ λίγες θα είναι αλλά σίγουρα όλες είναι καλύτερες από εμένα σε αυτό το θέμα. Αλλά για 34 και παρθενα δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχουν πολλες.φοβάμαι ότι όσο χρόνια και να περασουν δεν θα αλλαξει κάτι. Απλώς πρέπει να απόδεχτω οτι είμαι ασεξουαλ.


σιγά δεν σε πήραν τα χρόνια
τα φαινόμενα απατούν σίγουρα την ξέρεις αυτήν την έκφραση
μπορεί κάποια/κάποιον να τον νομίζεις ότι είναι μηχανή στο σεξ και τελικά να αποδεχτεί ότι δεν είναι αλλά και το αντίθετο κάποιος/κάποια που θα λες σίγουρα θα είναι ξενέρωτος και να φανεί μηχανή

γιατί σου έχει κολλήσει ότι είσαι ασεξουαλ? !! Εδώ μας έχεις πει ότι έχεις φαντασίες ότι κάνεις σεξ αν ήσουν ασεξουαλ δεν θα σου περνούσε καν από το μυαλό ούτε καν για φιλί
ξέρω γιατί έχω γνωρίσει ασεξουαλ και το απαιχθανοταν σαν ιδέα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ξέχνα τον παντρεμένο. Μην τον αναφέρεις ποτέ σε επόμενη σχέση.
> Άνοιξε το facebook, και συνέχισε να βγαίνεις με άλλους μέχρι να νοιώσεις κάτι παρόμοιο.
> Να ξεκαθαρίζεις απο την αρχή την κατάσταση, και σε όποιον αρέσει.
> Δεν έχει σημασία πόσες φορές θα χρείαστουν. 5? 10? 100? Δεν παίζει ρόλο.
> Αργά ή γρήγορα θα βρεις τον άνθρωπο σου. Είναι θέμα χρόνου αν πας προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση.


Πως να τον ξεχάσω και αυτον?αφού με αυτόν έχω φαντάστει να κάνω σεξ.βέβαια σίγουρα πρέπει να φύγω και θα το κανω αλλά με βαριά καρδια.και με τον φόβο ότι δεν θα ξανά νοιώσω έτσι. Δεν είναι και ευκολο να ερωτευεσαι ετσι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> σιγά δεν σε πήραν τα χρόνια
> τα φαινόμενα απατούν σίγουρα την ξέρεις αυτήν την έκφραση
> μπορεί κάποια/κάποιον να τον νομίζεις ότι είναι μηχανή στο σεξ και τελικά να αποδεχτεί ότι δεν είναι αλλά και το αντίθετο κάποιος/κάποια που θα λες σίγουρα θα είναι ξενέρωτος και να φανεί μηχανή
> 
> γιατί σου έχει κολλήσει ότι είσαι ασεξουαλ? !! Εδώ μας έχεις πει ότι έχεις φαντασίες ότι κάνεις σεξ αν ήσουν ασεξουαλ δεν θα σου περνούσε καν από το μυαλό ούτε καν για φιλί
> ξέρω γιατί έχω γνωρίσει ασεξουαλ και το απαιχθανοταν σαν ιδέα


Όχι όλοι.υπάρχουν ασεξουαλ που έχουν δοκιμάσει και σεξ αλλά και αν βρεθουν με το καταλληλο ατομο προχωρανε και σε άλλα παιχνιδια.έτσι μου έχουν πει εμένα.

----------


## Cmos

> Πως να τον ξεχάσω και αυτον?αφού με αυτόν έχω φαντάστει να κάνω σεξ.βέβαια σίγουρα πρέπει να φύγω και θα το κανω αλλά με βαριά καρδια.και με τον φόβο ότι δεν θα ξανά νοιώσω έτσι. Δεν είναι και ευκολο να ερωτευεσαι ετσι.


Ναι, ισχύει πως αυτό είναι ακόμα ένα πρόβλημα.
Αλλά θα λυθεί με το χρόνο και κάνοντας νέες γνωριμίες.
Να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα το ξανανιώσεις.
Αλλά για να το ξανανιώσεις, πρέπει να είσαι ανοιχτή σε νέες γνωριμίες.
Άνοιξε το facebook και άσε τα υπόλοιπα να γίνουν μόνα τους.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι, ισχύει πως αυτό είναι ακόμα ένα πρόβλημα.
> Αλλά θα λυθεί με το χρόνο και κάνοντας νέες γνωριμίες.
> Να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα το ξανανιώσεις.
> Αλλά για να το ξανανιώσεις, πρέπει να είσαι ανοιχτή σε νέες γνωριμίες.
> Άνοιξε το facebook και άσε τα υπόλοιπα να γίνουν μόνα τους.


Άμα σου πω ότι το βαριεμαι το facebook.και μάλιστα το έκλεισα τότε γιατί εκτός που μου στελνανε άτομα για την δουλειά και με νευριαζαν γιατί το facebook δεν είναι για την εργασία μου στελνανε και αρκετοι για καφε και γνωστοι και αγνωστοι.δεν περίμενα ότι μερικοί από αυτούς που ηξερα θα θελανε να με γνωρισουν περισσότερο και ξαφνιαστηκα.απλά μου ήταν δύσκολο τότε να τους λέω όχι γιατί σχεδόν με όλους ήθελα να πάω για καφέ αλλά με κανέναν δεν τολμουσα λογω του προβληματος μου και λογω ότι ήταν γνωστοί και με τον χώρο εργασίας μου αλλά και με δικα μου άτομα.

----------


## Cmos

> Άμα σου πω ότι το βαριεμαι το facebook.και μάλιστα το έκλεισα τότε γιατί εκτός που μου στελνανε άτομα για την δουλειά και με νευριαζαν γιατί το facebook δεν είναι για την εργασία μου στελνανε και αρκετοι για καφε και γνωστοι και αγνωστοι.δεν περίμενα ότι μερικοί από αυτούς που ηξερα θα θελανε να με γνωρισουν περισσότερο και ξαφνιαστηκα.απλά μου ήταν δύσκολο τότε να τους λέω όχι γιατί σχεδόν με όλους ήθελα να πάω για καφέ αλλά με κανέναν *δεν τολμουσα λογω του προβληματος μου* και λογω ότι ήταν γνωστοί και με τον χώρο εργασίας μου αλλά και με δικα μου άτομα.


Άνοιξε άλλο λογαριασμό, με άλλο όνομα, και βάλε κύρια φωτογραφία που να μη μπορεί να σε αναγνωρίσει κάποιος. 
Αν τύχει να σου στείλει γνωστός, ή κάποιος με κοινούς πραγματικούς φίλους, μπλόκαρε τον.

Το "δεν τολμουσα λογω του προβληματος μου" το λύσαμε. 
Πόσα άτομα απο εδώ σου είπαμε πως δεν είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας επιλογής για σχέση.
Μην το σκέφτεσαι.. απλά κάντο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Άνοιξε άλλο λογαριασμό, με άλλο όνομα, και βάλε κύρια φωτογραφία που να μη μπορεί να σε αναγνωρίσει κάποιος. 
> Αν τύχει να σου στείλει γνωστός, ή κάποιος με κοινούς πραγματικούς φίλους, μπλόκαρε τον.
> 
> Το "δεν τολμουσα λογω του προβληματος μου" το λύσαμε. 
> Πόσα άτομα απο εδώ σου είπαμε πως δεν είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας επιλογής για σχέση.
> Μην το σκέφτεσαι.. απλά κάντο.


Εννοείς να ανοιξω ψεύτικο λογαριασμο?τι θα κερδίσω από αυτό? Να βγαινω με αγνωστους?άλλωστε το φβ ειδικά όταν είναι ψευτικο προσελκυει μόνο ατομα για σεξ.και δεν είναι το πρωταρχικο μελημα μου αυτό. Είπαμε γνωριμία με κάποιον νορμαλ.σεξ άμα ήταν εκανα και με τον παντρεμενο που γνωριζομασταν κιόλας.

----------


## Cmos

> Εννοείς να ανοιξω ψεύτικο λογαριασμο?τι θα κερδίσω από αυτό? Να βγαινω με αγνωστους?*άλλωστε το φβ ειδικά όταν είναι ψευτικο προσελκυει μόνο ατομα για σεξ*.και δεν είναι το πρωταρχικο μελημα μου αυτό. Είπαμε γνωριμία με κάποιον νορμαλ.σεξ άμα ήταν εκανα και με τον παντρεμενο που γνωριζομασταν κιόλας.


Το όνομα θα είναι ψεύτικο. Όχι εσύ. Ο άλλος δεν θα το ξέρει. Πως θα το καταλάβει και θα έρθει μόνο για σεξ?
Ίσως ήταν κακή ιδέα για άλλους λόγους..
Αλλά προσπαθώ να βρω μια λύση χωρίς να κάνεις κάποια υποχώριση στο τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι.
Στο ότι δεν θέλεις να το μάθει ο κύκλος σου κυρίως.. κάτι που αν ήμουν στη θέση σου δεν θα με ενδιέφερε.

Αν αποκλείσουμε το facebook, το νορμαλ είναι να κάνεις κάποιο χόμπι όπως το ξεκινήσεις γυμναστήριο ή να πας σε κάποια σχολή χορού πχ. Γενικά να κάνεις κάτι που θα συναναστρέφεσαι με κόσμο εκτός του κοινωνικού σου κύκλου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το όνομα θα είναι ψεύτικο. Όχι εσύ. Ο άλλος δεν θα το ξέρει. Πως θα το καταλάβει και θα έρθει μόνο για σεξ?
> Ίσως ήταν κακή ιδέα για άλλους λόγους..
> Αλλά προσπαθώ να βρω μια λύση χωρίς να κάνεις κάποια υποχώριση στο τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι.
> Στο ότι δεν θέλεις να το μάθει ο κύκλος σου κυρίως.. κάτι που αν ήμουν στη θέση σου δεν θα με ενδιέφερε.
> 
> Αν αποκλείσουμε το facebook, το νορμαλ είναι να κάνεις κάποιο χόμπι όπως το ξεκινήσεις γυμναστήριο ή να πας σε κάποια σχολή χορού πχ. Γενικά να κάνεις κάτι που θα συναναστρέφεσαι με κόσμο εκτός του κοινωνικού σου κύκλου.


Το ξέρω ότι προσπαθεις να βοηθήσεις και μου προτείνεις τρόπους και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτό. 
Σίγουρα αν ανοίξω τον κύκλο μου θα έχω και περισσοτερες γνωριμιες.Αλλα ποτέ δεν ήμουν και κοινωνικη.Αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να το αλλαξω αν και σου είπα είναι δύσκολο πλεον σε αυτή την ηλικία να βρω και τον έρωτα και σχέση και όλο το πακέτο που πρέπει να έχει ο άλλος για να με ανεχτει.

----------


## Velcoro

Δεν εχει καμια απολυτως η ηλικια σε οσα αναφερεις πως ψαχνεις, ειδικα εφοσον δε σε κομπλαρει και σενα αντιστοιχα η ηλικια

----------


## Cmos

> Το ξέρω ότι προσπαθεις να βοηθήσεις και μου προτείνεις τρόπους και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτό. 
> Σίγουρα αν ανοίξω τον κύκλο μου θα έχω και περισσοτερες γνωριμιες.Αλλα ποτέ δεν ήμουν και κοινωνικη.Αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να το αλλαξω αν και σου είπα είναι δύσκολο πλεον σε αυτή την ηλικία να βρω και τον έρωτα και σχέση και *όλο το πακέτο που πρέπει να έχει ο άλλος για να με ανεχτει*.


Κανένας δεν θα σε "ανεχτεί". Θα είναι μαζί σου γιατί θα το θέλει. Και θα σε θέλει όπως ακριβώς είσαι.
Όσο δύσκολο είναι για εσένα να τον βρεις, είναι και για πολλούς άλλους που είναι στη θέση σου.
Ακόμα και μια βόλτα που θα βγεις, αυξάνεις τις πιθανότητες να γνωρίσεις κάποιον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν εχει καμια απολυτως η ηλικια σε οσα αναφερεις πως ψαχνεις, ειδικα εφοσον δε σε κομπλαρει και σενα αντιστοιχα η ηλικια


Όχι δεν έχω θέμα σε ηλικία άλλωστε πάντα μου άρεσαν οι μεγαλύτεροι. Δύσκολο αυτό που ψάχνω να βρω.θα δείξει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κανένας δεν θα σε "ανεχτεί". Θα είναι μαζί σου γιατί θα το θέλει. Και θα σε θέλει όπως ακριβώς είσαι.
> Όσο δύσκολο είναι για εσένα να τον βρεις, είναι και για πολλούς άλλους που είναι στη θέση σου.
> Ακόμα και μια βόλτα που θα βγεις, αυξάνεις τις πιθανότητες να γνωρίσεις κάποιον.


Το ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολες οι γνωριμίες για όλους. Για εμένα όμως έχει ενα βαθμό παραπάνω η δυσκολία.

----------


## Honorata

Ναι γιατί πολλοί άντρες το παίζουν γαμιαδες αν μιλάς και για πιτσιρικια παρθένους. Λογικό είναι όταν το παίζει γαμιας και είναι παρθένος. Ναι γιατί είναι τα στερεότυπα. Και τον κράζουν 

Και τις γυναίκες όμως τις κράζουν σε φίλους τους οι άντρες που θέλουν σεξ και δεν το παίρνουν. Γιατί τους χαλάνε τα χατηρια ομως καταβαθος μέσα τους την εκτιμούν γιατί το στερεότυπο για τη γυναίκα είναι να είναι οσια παρθένα. Κοινωνικά.


> 35 δεν είσαι ; Έχεις καλά χρόνια ακόμη. Υπάρχει και το άλλο . Ζεις στην Ελλάδα. Μη φανταστείς ότι οι άλλες γύρω, όσες δεν είναι παρθένες (δεν είσαι η μόνη παρθένα στα 35, μην ακούς τις απελευθερωμένες του πληκτρολογίου , μόνο στα λόγια είναι η απελευθέρωση των ελληνίδων και στα αίσχη στα δικαστήρια διαζυγίων) μην νομίσεις ότι είναι μηχανές του σεξ. Πολύ συνηθισμένη περίπτωση σεξουαλικής συμμετοχής, είναι αυτή του ... πτώματος , ξαπλώνει δηλαδή η άλλη κι ανοίγει τα πόδια. Ο ... ανταγωνισμός που έχεις από άλλες δηλαδή και το μέτρο σύγκρισης των ανδρών , το μαύρο του το χάλι είναι . ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΗ ΜΑΣΑΣ. 
> 
> Τα είπα όλα. Στα 35 έχεις καλά χρόνια. Μην έρθεις και λες τα ίδια στα 45 ή στα 50 ....
> 
> 
> 
> Κακά τα ψέμματα , μπορεί να μη σου αρέσει ... αλλά όλες οι ιστορίες που άκουσα που ξεφτίλισαν άτομα οι ερωτικοί παρτενέρ τους, λόγω της ... παρθενιάς ... μάντεψε τι φύλου ήταν !
> Δεν θα σου αρέσει . Γυναίκες που έκαναν παρθένους άνδρες ρεντίκολα ήταν . Όλες οι ιστορίες που έχω ακούσει . Ποτέ το αντίστροφο . 
> Γυναίκα αν δεν είναι καμιά εναλλακτική , κουλτουριάρα ή πιτσιρίκα , αν μάθει για κάποιον ότι είναι παρθένος και τον έστειλε και θα τον κάνει ρεζίλι των σκυλιών .
> Σεξ μαζί του δεν κάνει πάντως. Απλά δεν θα το πει έτσι . Θα του αποδώσει 1000 άλλα κουσούρια.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ναι γιατί πολλοί άντρες το παίζουν γαμιαδες αν μιλάς και για πιτσιρικια παρθένους. Λογικό είναι όταν το παίζει γαμιας και είναι παρθένος. Ναι γιατί είναι τα στερεότυπα. Και τον κράζουν 
> 
> Και τις γυναίκες όμως τις κράζουν σε φίλους τους οι άντρες που θέλουν σεξ και δεν το παίρνουν. Γιατί τους χαλάνε τα χατηρια ομως καταβαθος μέσα τους την εκτιμούν γιατί το στερεότυπο για τη γυναίκα είναι να είναι οσια παρθένα. Κοινωνικά.


Αναφέρεσαι στα ματωμένα σεντόνια που κρεμάγαν σε κάτι βλαχοχώρια ;
Ειλικρινά δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## panos19

> Όχι όλοι.υπάρχουν ασεξουαλ που έχουν δοκιμάσει και σεξ αλλά και αν βρεθουν με το καταλληλο ατομο προχωρανε και σε άλλα παιχνιδια.έτσι μου έχουν πει εμένα.


πρεπει να υπαρχουν πολλες ερμηνειες
γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις σε site γνωριμιων?

αφου εχεις κανει προκατακτικα,πως και πανω στην φουντωσει δεν το προχωρησες,λιγο το ενα λιγο το αλλο σε παρασερνει το παθος

----------


## Honorata

Όχι αναφέρομαι σε κάτι άντρες που στους φίλους τους το παίζουν γαμιαδες, που βγαίνουν με γκόμενες μόνο για να πηδήξουν αλλά αυτές δεν θέλουν και τις κράζουν ως μυξοπαρθενες και ανεραστες γιατι τους αφήνουν σε στέρηση και δεν τους κάνουν τα χατίρια. Αλλά οι ίδιοι άντρες θέλουν να παντρευτούν μια γυναικα εμπιστη και σεμνή για να κάνουν παιδιά μαζί της. Γιατί ως γνωστόν ο άντρας που πηδαει αβέρτα είναι μάγκας οι γυναίκες που πηδιουνται αβέρτα είναι πουτανες. Και υπάρχουν εκεί έξω χίλιοι πατεράδες που μαθαίνουν στους γιους τους να είναι γαμιαδες αλλα να πάρουν κορίτσι από "σπίτι" 


> Αναφέρεσαι στα ματωμένα σεντόνια που κρεμάγαν σε κάτι βλαχοχώρια ;
> Ειλικρινά δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## Honorata

Προφανώς όχι να είναι καποια παρθένα με τη βούλα γιατι αυτά τελείωσαν πλέον 


> Αναφέρεσαι στα ματωμένα σεντόνια που κρεμάγαν σε κάτι βλαχοχώρια ;
> Ειλικρινά δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## Sonia

> Εσύ αν ειχες μια σχέση που σου εξασφαλιζε μόνο την ασφάλεια. Σε έκανε να μη νοιώθεις μόνη και από την άλλη δεν σε ενοχλούσε πουθενά γιατι να χωριζες?εγώ πχ λειτουργω σαν ελευθερη.ότι και να δει ότι και να κάνω δεν το καταλαβαινει η δεν τον νοιαζει.και για καφέ δημόσια αν μου λεγε ο παντρεμενος μπορούσα να πάω.Ότι δικαιολογία και να του έλεγα θα την πίστευε και επιπλεον σου λέω δεν με ενοχλεί πουθενά. 
> 
> Οσο για την συγκατοικηση η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να μείνω κάθε μέρα μαζί του λόγω μεγάλης αποστασης από την δική μου δουλεια.δεν φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη. Ναι ίσως τις υποχρεωσεις ενος σπιτιού να μην τις ξέρω και να μην μπορώ να ανταπεξελθω μόνη γιατί περνω ένα μισθό ημιαπασχολησης που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν μπορείς να τα βγαζεις όλα πέρα ετσι.εκεί ίσως δυσκολευτω στο οικονομικο.στα αλλά δεν έχω ανάγκη να μείνω με τους γονείς μου.


Αισθάνομαι ασφαλής μόνη μου, δεν θέλω να είμαι με κάποιον χωρίς σχέση ερωτική, και το τονίζω το ερωτική, όχι μόνο σεξουαλική, για να λέω ότι είμαι με κάποιον. Κάποιον να συζητάω, να με νοιάζεται, να μοιράζομαι την καθημερινότητά μου, ακόμα και να συζώ παλιότερα, έχω τους φίλους μου. Να λέω σχέση κάποιον που δεν είναι στα αλήθεια σχέση, τι να το κάνω;

Εγώ στο είχα αναλύσει και παλιότερα το γιατί θα σε βοηθούσε να μείνεις μόνη, αρκεί να ήσουν πρόθυμη και να το "εκμεταλλευτείς" για να αλλάξεις κι άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου. Κοινωνικότητα γενικότερα και όχι μόνο με στόχο ερωτικές γνωριμίες. Να δεις καλύτερα τις δυνατότητές σου, τα όριά σου, τον εαυτό σου. Θα έρθουν κι αυτές οι ερωτικές γνωριμίες αυθόρμητα. Γενικά να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και να βασιστείς στον εαυτό σου. Να τον αγαπήσεις. Αλλά εσύ παντού προσκόμματα βρίσκεις. ΑΚόμα και για τη δουλειά παλιότερα είχες πει ότι δεν θες να αλλάξεις. Μία δουλειά που στα 34 δεν σου φτάνει για να ζήσεις χωρίς βοήθεια.

----------


## Sonia

> Όταν θα μπω σε μια σχέση πρέπει να κάνω σεξ.αυτό το πρέπει φοβάμαι ενώ με τον φίλο μου λέω οκ αν βγει και με τον παντρεμενο τι ίδιο σκεφτηκα θα βγαινουμε κι αν μου βγει. Αν όμως πάω για αποκλειστική σχέση εκεί λειτουργεί το πρεπει.


Όταν γνωρίσεις κάποιον και σε συναρπάσει και γουστάρει κι αυτός και υπάρχει χημεία ερωτική, θα γίνει με διείσδυση εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις. Εσύ σώνει και καλά κολλάς ότι δε θα γίνει ποτέ. Και δεν πρέπει τίποτα. Όταν σου βγει θα το κάνεις, όχι επειδή πρέπει.

----------


## Sonia

Άμα είσαι άσχημη και έχεις όλα τα στραβά γιατί επιδίωκε ο κόσμος να πάτε για καφέ και να γνωριστείτε καλύτερα; Ο τρόπος σκέψης σου είναι προβληματικός κι αν θες μία γνώμη, ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος προέρχεται από τα παιδικά σου χρόνια. Θες δουλειά με ψυχολόγο, από αυτούς που σου προτείνουν να κάνεις πράγματα όμως και που είσαι έτοιμη να τους ακούσεις. Όχι από αυτούς που λέτε τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα ίδια κι απλώς ακούει και δεν πηγαίνει πουθενά το θέμα.
Επίσης το να ζεις ακόμα με το άτομο (πατέρας) που σου προκάλεσε ηθελημένα ή άθελά του ένα σωρό τραύματα, κάτι λέει για εσένα και δεν σε βοηθάει και είναι μέρος του προβλήματος. 

Πιάστο από κάπου να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό σου. Από το οτιδήποτε σου έχει προταθεί εδώ. Κάτι πρακτικό όμως, όχι θεωρίες.

----------


## Honorata

Συμφωνώ με τη Σόνια που σου λέει ότι καλό είναι να χωρίσεις τη σχέση σου.

Εξάλλου αν θέλετε μπορείτε να υπάρχετε ο ένας στη ζωή του αλλού ως φίλοι . Πέρα από τη συνήθεια που σας δένει δεν υπάρχει κάτι αλλο μεταξύ σας. Και αυτός έχει συμβιβαστεί και είναι χλιαρός όσο και εσύ.

Δεν είναι αυτός μόνο ο λόγος που πρέπει να χωρίσεις. Ο λόγος είναι ότι όσο μένεις σε αυτή τη σχέση που δεν σε καλύπτει αλλα δεν σε αφήνει και ξεκρεμαστη, βολεύεσαι! Και έτσι δεν ωριμάζεις, δεν εξελίσσεσαι ως άνθρωπος και ως γυναίκα, μέσα από τις εμπειρίες πλάθεται ένας ανθρώπος και μαθαίνει ποιος είναι, τι θέλει και μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει. Διατηρώντας μια χλιαρή κατάσταση ως μόνιμη εφυσηχαζεσαι και ζεις περιοριστικά. Αν όμως χωρίσεις θα αναγκαστείς να "πιέσεις" τον εαυτό σου να ζήσει, να βγει έξω, να δει τι παίζει στη ζωή, να αρχίσει να διεκδικει και να φτάσεις να βρεις αυτό που θες όπως το θες. Αλλά το κυριότερο να εξελιχθείς ως άνθρωπος μέσα από εμπειριες που δεν ζεις.

Και μη ξεχνάς ότι ευάλωτοι και ευαίσθητοι είμαστε τη πρώτη φορά που θα γίνει το κακό. Τις επόμενες φορές είμαστε πιο σοφοι και πιο σκληροί να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις δυσκολίες. Μη βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου σαν ανήμπορο και αδύναμο, ούτε σαν βάζο που εάν το μετακινήσουν θα σπάσει

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Όχι αναφέρομαι σε κάτι άντρες που στους φίλους τους το παίζουν γαμιαδες, που βγαίνουν με γκόμενες μόνο για να πηδήξουν αλλά αυτές δεν θέλουν και τις κράζουν ως μυξοπαρθενες και ανεραστες γιατι τους αφήνουν σε στέρηση και δεν τους κάνουν τα χατίρια. Αλλά οι ίδιοι άντρες θέλουν να παντρευτούν μια γυναικα εμπιστη και σεμνή για να κάνουν παιδιά μαζί της. Γιατί ως γνωστόν ο άντρας που πηδαει αβέρτα είναι μάγκας οι γυναίκες που πηδιουνται αβέρτα είναι πουτανες. Και υπάρχουν εκεί έξω χίλιοι πατεράδες που μαθαίνουν στους γιους τους να είναι γαμιαδες αλλα να πάρουν κορίτσι από "σπίτι"


Αναφέρεσαι σε λεμούριους, που δεν έχουν τελειώσει ούτε γυμνάσιο και κυκλοφορούν με κάτι καγκουρομηχανές , τατουάζ κτλ . 
Πολλές ηλίθιες μπλέκουν με τέτοιους και ονειρεύονται να τους κάνουν καλά παιδιά. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, γίνονται ειδήσεις του αστυνομικού δελτίου. 
Προσδοκίες εκτός πραγματικότητας.

Η θεματοθέτρια , πρέπει να βρει κάποιον άνδρα που να μην είναι προβληματικός και να μην είναι προβληματική ούτε η ... στύση του και απλά να της αλλάξει τα φώτα.
Θα τα ξεχάσει όλα αυτά που λέει τώρα. Που είναι παπαριές εδώ που τα λέμε. Δεν θέλει άλλη ανάλυση .

----------


## Eagle guy

Λοιπόν Αποστολία, βλέπω ότι έγραψες ότι έχεις σκέψεις σεξουαλικές και ότι έχεις κάνει προκαταρκτικά και σου άρεσαν. Από αυτά που ξέρω, σε κόβω όχι για πλήρως ασέξουαλ, αλλά για grey sexual, ή grey asexual. Ψάξε να δεις τι είναι στο ίντερνετ, πάντως γενικά αυτά τα άτομα θέλουν να κάνουν σεξ κάποιες φορές, αλλά χρειάζονται πολύ ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες για να διεγερθούν. Εγώ, ας πούμε, δεν έχω φτιαχτεί ποτέ με φαντασίωση ή τσόντα που έχει διείσδυση μέσα, άρα μάλλον δεν θα κάνω ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Κατά καιρούς βλέπω γυναίκες που με "φτιάχνουν", ή τσόντες με γυναίκες που μου αρέσουν να γδύνονται, έχω στύση, αλλά δε μου αρέσει καθόλου να σκέφτομαι ή να βλέπω διείσδυση. Ούτως ή άλλως είμαι μοναχικός, δεν με πειράζει που δεν έχω σχέση όσο έχω φίλους να βγαίνω, οπότε δεν είμαστε ίδια περίπτωση, αλλά θεωρώ ότι εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις και σεξ στις κατάλληλες συνθήκες και με τον κατάλληλο άντρα, ενώ εγώ μάλλον όχι.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Λοιπόν Αποστολία, βλέπω ότι έγραψες ότι έχεις σκέψεις σεξουαλικές και ότι έχεις κάνει προκαταρκτικά και σου άρεσαν. Από αυτά που ξέρω, σε κόβω όχι για πλήρως ασέξουαλ, αλλά για grey sexual, ή grey asexual. Ψάξε να δεις τι είναι στο ίντερνετ, πάντως γενικά αυτά τα άτομα θέλουν να κάνουν σεξ κάποιες φορές, αλλά χρειάζονται πολύ ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες για να διεγερθούν. Εγώ, ας πούμε, δεν έχω φτιαχτεί ποτέ με φαντασίωση ή τσόντα που έχει διείσδυση μέσα, άρα μάλλον δεν θα κάνω ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Κατά καιρούς βλέπω γυναίκες που με "φτιάχνουν", ή τσόντες με γυναίκες που μου αρέσουν να γδύνονται, έχω στύση, αλλά δε μου αρέσει καθόλου να σκέφτομαι ή να βλέπω διείσδυση. Ούτως ή άλλως είμαι μοναχικός, δεν με πειράζει που δεν έχω σχέση όσο έχω φίλους να βγαίνω, οπότε δεν είμαστε ίδια περίπτωση, αλλά θεωρώ ότι εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις και σεξ στις κατάλληλες συνθήκες και με τον κατάλληλο άντρα, ενώ εγώ μάλλον όχι.


Αρχηγέ , σεξ κανονικά έχεις κάνει ποτέ ; Με κάποια να γουστάρεις ; ή μόνο διαβάζεις στο ίντερνετ για gray sexual , black and white asexual , falcon nerds , eagle virgins κτλ ;
Έχει κάψει κόσμο τοι ίντερνετ με τις παπαριές που γράφουν διάφορες εναλλακτικές γεροντοκόρες που έχουν κάψει φλάτζα από την πείνα , την κάνναβη και όχι μόνο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> πρεπει να υπαρχουν πολλες ερμηνειες
> γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις σε site γνωριμιων?
> 
> αφου εχεις κανει προκατακτικα,πως και πανω στην φουντωσει δεν το προχωρησες,λιγο το ενα λιγο το αλλο σε παρασερνει το παθος


Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν προχωραω.μάλλον γιατί ανήκω σε κάποια ειδική κατηγορια ασεξουαλ.

----------


## Eagle guy

> Αρχηγέ , σεξ κανονικά έχεις κάνει ποτέ ; Με κάποια να γουστάρεις ; ή μόνο διαβάζεις στο ίντερνετ για gray sexual , black and white asexual , falcon nerds , eagle virgins κτλ ;
> Έχει κάψει κόσμο τοι ίντερνετ με τις παπαριές που γράφουν διάφορες εναλλακτικές γεροντοκόρες που έχουν κάψει φλάτζα από την πείνα , την κάνναβη και όχι μόνο.


Έχω πάει και σε στριπτιζάδικο παλιά και σε οίκο ανοχής και, αν και μου άρεσαν οι κοπέλες, δεν μου ήρθε καμία όρεξη για διείσδυση. Εντάξει, όντως διάφορες εναλλακτικές καμένες γυναίκες ανακαλύπτουν 500 φύλα, περίεργες σεξουαλικότητες που δεν υπάρχουν, σεκλετίζονται με gothic horror και λένε ότι "πολεμάνε τον καθωσπρεπισμό, τον συντηρητισμό και... το σύστημα", και συνήθως είναι εξαρτημένες από τσιγάρα, ποτά ή ναρκωτικά, αλλά τι σχέση έχει αυτό με εμένα? Εγώ αντικειμενικά είμαι αδιάφορος στο θέμα του σεξ, δε μου βγαίνει και, πλέον, δεν έχω και πρόβλημα που δεν κάνω. Επίσης, τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω βγει κάποιες φορές με μια αντικειμενικά πολύ όμορφη φίλη που γνώρισα μέσω μιας άλλης φίλης, και πάλι δεν μου κάνει το (σεξουαλικό) κλικ. Αν δε μου βγαίνει με αυτήν, με ποια θα μου βγει? Με τη Μις Κόσμος? Και αν, ας πούμε, θα μου έβγαινε με τη Μις Κόσμος, αντικειμενικά, έχω ελπίδες να τη γνωρίσω και να κάνω κάτι μαζί της? Υπάρχει βέβαια μία γνωστή που μου έκανε κάπως "κλικ", της είχα κολλήσει παλιότερα θέλοντας να δω αν μπορεί να μου βγει κάτι με αυτήν, αλλά με απέφευγε, οπότε δε συζητάμε για ρεαλιστικές πιθανότητες να κάνω κάποτε σεξ, και το θέμα είναι ότι δε με νοιάζει πλέον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αισθάνομαι ασφαλής μόνη μου, δεν θέλω να είμαι με κάποιον χωρίς σχέση ερωτική, και το τονίζω το ερωτική, όχι μόνο σεξουαλική, για να λέω ότι είμαι με κάποιον. Κάποιον να συζητάω, να με νοιάζεται, να μοιράζομαι την καθημερινότητά μου, ακόμα και να συζώ παλιότερα, έχω τους φίλους μου. Να λέω σχέση κάποιον που δεν είναι στα αλήθεια σχέση, τι να το κάνω;
> 
> Εγώ στο είχα αναλύσει και παλιότερα το γιατί θα σε βοηθούσε να μείνεις μόνη, αρκεί να ήσουν πρόθυμη και να το "εκμεταλλευτείς" για να αλλάξεις κι άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου. Κοινωνικότητα γενικότερα και όχι μόνο με στόχο ερωτικές γνωριμίες. Να δεις καλύτερα τις δυνατότητές σου, τα όριά σου, τον εαυτό σου. Θα έρθουν κι αυτές οι ερωτικές γνωριμίες αυθόρμητα. Γενικά να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και να βασιστείς στον εαυτό σου. Να τον αγαπήσεις. Αλλά εσύ παντού προσκόμματα βρίσκεις. ΑΚόμα και για τη δουλειά παλιότερα είχες πει ότι δεν θες να αλλάξεις. Μία δουλειά που στα 34 δεν σου φτάνει για να ζήσεις χωρίς βοήθεια.


Καταλαβαινω πως αυτό είναι το σωστό. Κάθε ενηλικας πρέπει να μπορει να σταθεί μόνος του στα πόδια του και συμφωνω.Δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκω δικαιολογιες για να μη τα κανω όλα αυτά η αν όντως δεν μπορώ να τα κανω 
Ναι σε θέματα δουλειάς δεν έχω ψαξει σχεδόν ποτέ να βρω αλλού. Γιατί φοβάμαι τις αλλαγες τις συνθήκες στην εργασία γιατί είμαι 12 χρόνια εκεί και μου φαίνεται εύκολη η δουλειά. Τώρα αν τα πιασω από την αρχή πρεπει να τρεξω πολύ.να αγχωθω.και επειδή έχω περάσει από το στάδιο του τρελου άγχους δεν θέλω να το κανω αυτό στον εαυτο μου.από την άλλη όταν μένω μόνη σπίτι χωρίς τον φίλο μου και χωρίς τους γονείς μου γίνομαι χειρότερα.θέλω πάντα άνθρωπους γύρω μου για να μη σκεφτομαι.πχ το σαββατοκύριακο που μας περασε ήμουν μόνη. Ε το σαββατοκύριακο έγινα πολύ χάλια για αυτό ανεβασα το θέμα αυτό για να μιλήσω με κάποιον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όταν γνωρίσεις κάποιον και σε συναρπάσει και γουστάρει κι αυτός και υπάρχει χημεία ερωτική, θα γίνει με διείσδυση εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις. Εσύ σώνει και καλά κολλάς ότι δε θα γίνει ποτέ. Και δεν πρέπει τίποτα. Όταν σου βγει θα το κάνεις, όχι επειδή πρέπει.


Μα υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να είμαι ασεξουαλ.δεν μπορω να είμαι σιγουρη ότι όταν θα βρω κάποιον θα κάνω σεξ για αυτό κόλλαω.
Επίσης πιστευω ότι όλοι αυτοί που μου λένε για καφέ είναι απελπισμενοι για αυτό δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πως είμαι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Συμφωνώ με τη Σόνια που σου λέει ότι καλό είναι να χωρίσεις τη σχέση σου.
> 
> Εξάλλου αν θέλετε μπορείτε να υπάρχετε ο ένας στη ζωή του αλλού ως φίλοι . Πέρα από τη συνήθεια που σας δένει δεν υπάρχει κάτι αλλο μεταξύ σας. Και αυτός έχει συμβιβαστεί και είναι χλιαρός όσο και εσύ.
> 
> Δεν είναι αυτός μόνο ο λόγος που πρέπει να χωρίσεις. Ο λόγος είναι ότι όσο μένεις σε αυτή τη σχέση που δεν σε καλύπτει αλλα δεν σε αφήνει και ξεκρεμαστη, βολεύεσαι! Και έτσι δεν ωριμάζεις, δεν εξελίσσεσαι ως άνθρωπος και ως γυναίκα, μέσα από τις εμπειρίες πλάθεται ένας ανθρώπος και μαθαίνει ποιος είναι, τι θέλει και μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει. Διατηρώντας μια χλιαρή κατάσταση ως μόνιμη εφυσηχαζεσαι και ζεις περιοριστικά. Αν όμως χωρίσεις θα αναγκαστείς να "πιέσεις" τον εαυτό σου να ζήσει, να βγει έξω, να δει τι παίζει στη ζωή, να αρχίσει να διεκδικει και να φτάσεις να βρεις αυτό που θες όπως το θες. Αλλά το κυριότερο να εξελιχθείς ως άνθρωπος μέσα από εμπειριες που δεν ζεις.
> 
> Και μη ξεχνάς ότι ευάλωτοι και ευαίσθητοι είμαστε τη πρώτη φορά που θα γίνει το κακό. Τις επόμενες φορές είμαστε πιο σοφοι και πιο σκληροί να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις δυσκολίες. Μη βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου σαν ανήμπορο και αδύναμο, ούτε σαν βάζο που εάν το μετακινήσουν θα σπάσει


Μα γιατί να χωρίσω όταν ο άλλος δεν με ενοχλει πουθενά και με αφήνει να λειτουργω σας ελεύθερη? Επίσης όταν τον χρειαστω κάτι θα είναι εκεί και θα με ακούσει. Είναι σημαντικό αυτό. Είτε φιλικό το πεις είτε ερωτικό είναι σημαντικό να έχεις κάποιον να σε πάρει αγκαλιά και να σου πει όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Λοιπόν Αποστολία, βλέπω ότι έγραψες ότι έχεις σκέψεις σεξουαλικές και ότι έχεις κάνει προκαταρκτικά και σου άρεσαν. Από αυτά που ξέρω, σε κόβω όχι για πλήρως ασέξουαλ, αλλά για grey sexual, ή grey asexual. Ψάξε να δεις τι είναι στο ίντερνετ, πάντως γενικά αυτά τα άτομα θέλουν να κάνουν σεξ κάποιες φορές, αλλά χρειάζονται πολύ ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες για να διεγερθούν. Εγώ, ας πούμε, δεν έχω φτιαχτεί ποτέ με φαντασίωση ή τσόντα που έχει διείσδυση μέσα, άρα μάλλον δεν θα κάνω ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Κατά καιρούς βλέπω γυναίκες που με "φτιάχνουν", ή τσόντες με γυναίκες που μου αρέσουν να γδύνονται, έχω στύση, αλλά δε μου αρέσει καθόλου να σκέφτομαι ή να βλέπω διείσδυση. Ούτως ή άλλως είμαι μοναχικός, δεν με πειράζει που δεν έχω σχέση όσο έχω φίλους να βγαίνω, οπότε δεν είμαστε ίδια περίπτωση, αλλά θεωρώ ότι εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις και σεξ στις κατάλληλες συνθήκες και με τον κατάλληλο άντρα, ενώ εγώ μάλλον όχι.


Αυτό φοβάμαι και εγώ ότι ανήκω σε κάποια ιδιαίτερη κατηγορία ασεξουαλ επομένως κανονική σχέση δεν μπορώ να κάνω. 
Εσύ δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ σχέση?

----------


## andreas_psychology2

> Αυτό φοβάμαι και εγώ ότι ανήκω σε κάποια ιδιαίτερη κατηγορία ασεξουαλ επομένως κανονική σχέση δεν μπορώ να κάνω. 
> Εσύ δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ σχέση?


τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι είσαι ασέξουαλ? τα κυριότερα σημεία που σε κάνουν να το πιστεύεις αυτό!

----------


## Αποστολια

> τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι είσαι ασέξουαλ? τα κυριότερα σημεία που σε κάνουν να το πιστεύεις αυτό!


Το ότι παρόλο που έχω διάθεση για σεξ και φαντασίωσεις δεν κάνω. Επισης παλαιοτερα είχα μεγάλη διάθεση τώρα έχω μόνο σε μέρες που θα έρθω σε επαφη με κάποιον που με αναβει.παλιά και μόνη μου φτιάχνομουν.
Επίσης έχω και άλλο θέμα που δεν το έχω αναφερει και είναι εξίσου σημαντικό και απευθύνομαι πιο πολύ στις γυναίκες του φορουμ.όταν κάνουμε ερωτικά παιχνιδια με τον φίλο μου η ακόμη και όταν αυνανιζομαι ολοκληρωνω πάρα πολύ γρήγορα εφόσον έχω βρει το κουμπι μου πλεον.αυτό καταλαβαίνω είναι προβληματικο όπως και στην αντρικη προωρη εκσπερματωση.είναι κατι αντιστοιχο έχω διαβασει.και αφού ολοκληρωσω μια φορά μετά δεν έχω διάθεση ξανά.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Έχω πάει και σε στριπτιζάδικο παλιά και σε οίκο ανοχής και, αν και μου άρεσαν οι κοπέλες, δεν μου ήρθε καμία όρεξη για διείσδυση.


Δεν απαντάς ξεκάθαρα την ερώτηση . Πήγες σε τριπ=παρακολούθησες παράσταση . Δεν πιστεύω να έκανες σεξ στο στριπ . Πήγες λες σε οίκο ανοχής. ΠΕΡΑΣΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ ; ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ;;; Από όσα γράφεις ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΙΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΧΙ. Αν κάνω λάθος, με διορθώνεις. Αν δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ σεξ , πιθανότατα δεν σου λείπει πολύ. Στη συνέχεια μας λες ότι το ... θεωρείς απίθανο να συμβεί ... οπότε αμυντικά, για αυτό το λόγο , λες πως δεν σε νοιάζει ....

----------


## andreas_psychology2

> Το ότι παρόλο που έχω διάθεση για σεξ και φαντασίωσεις δεν κάνω. Επισης παλαιοτερα είχα μεγάλη διάθεση τώρα έχω μόνο σε μέρες που θα έρθω σε επαφη με κάποιον που με αναβει.παλιά και μόνη μου φτιάχνομουν.
> Επίσης έχω και άλλο θέμα που δεν το έχω αναφερει και είναι εξίσου σημαντικό και απευθύνομαι πιο πολύ στις γυναίκες του φορουμ.όταν κάνουμε ερωτικά παιχνιδια με τον φίλο μου η ακόμη και όταν αυνανιζομαι ολοκληρωνω πάρα πολύ γρήγορα εφόσον έχω βρει το κουμπι μου πλεον.αυτό καταλαβαίνω είναι προβληματικο όπως και στην αντρικη προωρη εκσπερματωση.είναι κατι αντιστοιχο έχω διαβασει.και αφού ολοκληρωσω μια φορά μετά δεν έχω διάθεση ξανά.


έχεις διάθεση για σεξ αλλά δεν κάνεις γιατί? τι σε κρατάει από το να το κάνεις?

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Επίσης έχω και άλλο θέμα που δεν το έχω αναφερει και είναι εξίσου σημαντικό και απευθύνομαι πιο πολύ στις γυναίκες του φορουμ.όταν κάνουμε ερωτικά παιχνιδια με τον φίλο μου η ακόμη και όταν αυνανιζομαι ολοκληρωνω πάρα πολύ γρήγορα εφόσον έχω βρει το κουμπι μου πλεον.αυτό καταλαβαίνω είναι προβληματικο όπως και στην αντρικη προωρη εκσπερματωση.είναι κατι αντιστοιχο έχω διαβασει.και αφού ολοκληρωσω μια φορά μετά δεν έχω διάθεση ξανά.


Ούτε αυτό είναι απαγορευτικό . Έχεις βρεις όπως λες το κουμπί σου και το πετυχαίνεις γρήγορα. Αν κάνεις σεξ με άνδρα, αν δεν έχει τελειώσει αυτός, μπορεί να συνεχίζει , οπότε να έχεις κι άλλους οργασμούς έπειτα. ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΜΩΣ ... αν αρχίσεις να κάνεις σεξ , θα αλλάξει η ένταξη των ερεθισμάτων που σου προκαλούν οργασμό ... οπότε δεν θα τελειώνεις πλέον τόσο γρήγορα. Αυτό , δεν είναι κάτι που γράφει κάποια χασικλού σε κανένα μπλογκ , αλλά είναι δεδομένο της ανθρώπινης φυσιολογίας, έχει να κάνει με τον ουδό . 
Όλοι σου οι προβληματισμοί , ωφείλονται στο ότι είσαι παρθένα , σε εμποδίζουν να πάψεις να είσαι και φυσικά αν προχώραγες και πήγαινες μπροστά , θα τα ξέχναγες όλα. Πρόσεξε, γιατί χάνεις πολύτιμα χρόνια . Και πρόσεξε ακόμη περισσότερο γιατί όσο διατηρείς το "πρόβλημα" σου , φαίνεσαι καλός πελάτης σε πολλούς, που ψάχνουν δουλειά.

----------


## andreas_psychology2

> Και πρόσεξε ακόμη περισσότερο γιατί όσο διατηρείς το "πρόβλημα" σου , φαίνεσαι καλός πελάτης σε πολλούς, που ψάχνουν δουλειά.


σε ποιους φαίνεται καλός πελάτης?

----------


## Remedy

> Το ότι παρόλο που έχω διάθεση για σεξ και φαντασίωσεις δεν κάνω. Επισης παλαιοτερα είχα μεγάλη διάθεση τώρα έχω μόνο σε μέρες που θα έρθω σε επαφη με κάποιον που με αναβει.παλιά και μόνη μου φτιάχνομουν.
> Επίσης έχω και άλλο θέμα που δεν το έχω αναφερει και είναι εξίσου σημαντικό και απευθύνομαι πιο πολύ στις γυναίκες του φορουμ.όταν κάνουμε ερωτικά παιχνιδια με τον φίλο μου η ακόμη και όταν αυνανιζομαι ολοκληρωνω πάρα πολύ γρήγορα εφόσον έχω βρει το κουμπι μου πλεον.αυτό καταλαβαίνω είναι προβληματικο όπως και στην αντρικη προωρη εκσπερματωση.είναι κατι αντιστοιχο έχω διαβασει.και αφού ολοκληρωσω μια φορά μετά δεν έχω διάθεση ξανά.


απ οσα εχεις πει, με τον φιλο σου κανεις σεξ, ο οποιος εχει προωρη εξπερματιση...
οποτε, μαλλον δεν θελεις να καθυστερησεις.
κατα τα αλλα, εφοσον ξερεις πως λειτουργει ο οργανισμος σου, ΑΝ βρεθεις με αλλον και δεν θελεις να τελειωνεις γρηγορα, θα κανεις διακοπες σε "αυτο" που σε φερνει σε κορυφωση και θα ασχολεισαι με αλλα στην φαση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> έχεις διάθεση για σεξ αλλά δεν κάνεις γιατί? τι σε κρατάει από το να το κάνεις?


Κυρίως ο φόβος. Έτσι νομίζω. Αλλά ίσως και να μην το έχω τόση αναγκη τελικά και να μη με νοιαζει.από το σκέφτομαι μέχρι το θέλω πραγματικα έχει διαφορά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ούτε αυτό είναι απαγορευτικό . Έχεις βρεις όπως λες το κουμπί σου και το πετυχαίνεις γρήγορα. Αν κάνεις σεξ με άνδρα, αν δεν έχει τελειώσει αυτός, μπορεί να συνεχίζει , οπότε να έχεις κι άλλους οργασμούς έπειτα. ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΜΩΣ ... αν αρχίσεις να κάνεις σεξ , θα αλλάξει η ένταξη των ερεθισμάτων που σου προκαλούν οργασμό ... οπότε δεν θα τελειώνεις πλέον τόσο γρήγορα. Αυτό , δεν είναι κάτι που γράφει κάποια χασικλού σε κανένα μπλογκ , αλλά είναι δεδομένο της ανθρώπινης φυσιολογίας, έχει να κάνει με τον ουδό . 
> Όλοι σου οι προβληματισμοί , ωφείλονται στο ότι είσαι παρθένα , σε εμποδίζουν να πάψεις να είσαι και φυσικά αν προχώραγες και πήγαινες μπροστά , θα τα ξέχναγες όλα. Πρόσεξε, γιατί χάνεις πολύτιμα χρόνια . Και πρόσεξε ακόμη περισσότερο γιατί όσο διατηρείς το "πρόβλημα" σου , φαίνεσαι καλός πελάτης σε πολλούς, που ψάχνουν δουλειά.


Φαίνομαι καλός πελατης σε πολλους?δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό. 
Όσο για το προβλημα το εχω καθυστερηση τόσο που δεν περνει άλλο και για αυτό μάλλον θα το παρατήσω. 
Μια ήταν η ελπίδα μου ότι θα κάνω σεξ.με τον παντρεμενο, και αυτό είναι απαγορευτικο.

----------


## andreas_psychology2

> Κυρίως ο φόβος. Έτσι νομίζω. Αλλά ίσως και να μην το έχω τόση αναγκη τελικά και να μη με νοιαζει.από το σκέφτομαι μέχρι το θέλω πραγματικα έχει διαφορά.


τι φοβάσαι ακριβώς?

----------


## Αποστολια

> απ οσα εχεις πει, με τον φιλο σου κανεις σεξ, ο οποιος εχει προωρη εξπερματιση...
> οποτε, μαλλον δεν θελεις να καθυστερησεις.
> κατα τα αλλα, εφοσον ξερεις πως λειτουργει ο οργανισμος σου, ΑΝ βρεθεις με αλλον και δεν θελεις να τελειωνεις γρηγορα, θα κανεις διακοπες σε "αυτο" που σε φερνει σε κορυφωση και θα ασχολεισαι με αλλα στην φαση.


Σεξ με τον τροπο που έννοεις ναι κάνουμε. Εγώ σου είπα δεν το θεωρώ σεξ αυτό. 
Ναι όταν δεν θέλω να ολοκληρωσω κάνω αλλά πράγματα που να μη με φέρουν στον οργασμο.αλλά αν ο άλλος πχ μου κάνει στοματικο εκεί ολοκληρωνω αμεσως αν δεν είμαι και ξενερωμενη γιατί πολλές φορές όταν δεν έχω διάθεση καθυστερω πολύ η δεν θέλω καθολου.πάντως είναι ενα πρόβλημα και αυτό. Θες να απολαύσεις λιγο παραπανω το πριν αλλά δεν μπορείς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> τι φοβάσαι ακριβώς?


Την διείσδυση. Ότι δεν χωράει. Τον πόνο. 
Διάβασα πριν λίγο και ένα θέμα που ανέβασε μια πιτσιρικα για το σεξ και για τον πόνο περι δακτυλου και ακριβώς τα ίδια νοιώθω και σκεφτόμαι και εγώ. Βέβαια δεν σχολίασα τίποτα στο θέμα γιατί περισσότερο φόβο θα της προκαλεσω εγώ πάρα θα την βοηθησω.

----------


## andreas_psychology2

> Την διείσδυση. Ότι δεν χωράει. Τον πόνο. 
> Διάβασα πριν λίγο και ένα θέμα που ανέβασε μια πιτσιρικα για το σεξ και για τον πόνο περι δακτυλου και ακριβώς τα ίδια νοιώθω και σκεφτόμαι και εγώ. Βέβαια δεν σχολίασα τίποτα στο θέμα γιατί περισσότερο φόβο θα της προκαλεσω εγώ πάρα θα την βοηθησω.


έχεις προσπαθήσει και δεν μπαίνει? σόρρυ που θα ρωτήσω αλλά με δονητή έχεις προσπαθήσει?

----------


## panos19

> Σεξ με τον τροπο που έννοεις ναι κάνουμε. Εγώ σου είπα δεν το θεωρώ σεξ αυτό. 
> Ναι όταν δεν θέλω να ολοκληρωσω κάνω αλλά πράγματα που να μη με φέρουν στον οργασμο.αλλά αν ο άλλος πχ μου κάνει στοματικο εκεί ολοκληρωνω αμεσως αν δεν είμαι και ξενερωμενη γιατί πολλές φορές όταν δεν έχω διάθεση καθυστερω πολύ η δεν θέλω καθολου.πάντως είναι ενα πρόβλημα και αυτό. Θες να απολαύσεις λιγο παραπανω το πριν αλλά δεν μπορείς.


σαν τι αλλά πράγματα δηλαδή? Γιατί ξέρω θέλει αρκετή άσκηση για να ελέγξεις τον οργασμό στα δύο φύλα





> Την διείσδυση. Ότι δεν χωράει. Τον πόνο. 
> Διάβασα πριν λίγο και ένα θέμα που ανέβασε μια πιτσιρικα για το σεξ και για τον πόνο περι δακτυλου και ακριβώς τα ίδια νοιώθω και σκεφτόμαι και εγώ. Βέβαια δεν σχολίασα τίποτα στο θέμα γιατί περισσότερο φόβο θα της προκαλεσω εγώ πάρα θα την βοηθησω.


για σκέψου και τις γέννες 
υπάρχουν και τα λιπαντικά που βοηθούν αρκετά
τι έχουν να πουν και όσοι έχουν μεγάλο μόριο, να μην ξανακάνουν σεξ αυτοί? !!

----------


## Honorata

Στο εξήγησα γιατί. Γιατί εφησυχαζεσαι στη ρουτίνα σου και ασφυκτιάς. Αν μείνεις μόνη θα αναγκαστείς να βγεις από το καβούκι σου και με δειλά βήματα να διεκδικήσεις αυτά που θες. Τώρα εφόσον έχεις τον φίλο σου που σου προφέρει ασφάλεια και παρέα αλλα και ένα κορμί για να σεξουαλιζεσαι και έχεις παράλληλα και τον παντρεμένο στο μυαλό σου για να υπάρχει και το σασπενς και η καψούρα που σου λείπει, τα έχεις όλα δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα άλλο.

Οπότε ή μένεις έτσι με "δύο άντρες" που δεν σε καλύπτουν και ασφυκτιάς ή σπας τη ζώνη άνεσης και βγαίνεις στον έξω κόσμο.. 


Τον φίλο σου μπορείς να τον έχεις και σαν παρέα στη ζωή σου ....

Διαλεγεις και παίρνεις. Αν θες να μείνεις έτσι, δικαίωμα σου έχεις φτιάξει μια ρουτίνα που σου τα καλύπτει όλα, γιατι παραπονιέσαι;;;;


> Μα γιατί να χωρίσω όταν ο άλλος δεν με ενοχλει πουθενά και με αφήνει να λειτουργω σας ελεύθερη? Επίσης όταν τον χρειαστω κάτι θα είναι εκεί και θα με ακούσει. Είναι σημαντικό αυτό. Είτε φιλικό το πεις είτε ερωτικό είναι σημαντικό να έχεις κάποιον να σε πάρει αγκαλιά και να σου πει όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> τι φοβάσαι ακριβώς?





> έχεις προσπαθήσει και δεν μπαίνει? σόρρυ που θα ρωτήσω αλλά με δονητή έχεις προσπαθήσει?


Με δονητη όχι ποτέ. Όπως ακουμπάει εκεί κάτι δεν μου αρέσει η αίσθηση και το σταματαω.σαν να ενοχλουμε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> σαν τι αλλά πράγματα δηλαδή? Γιατί ξέρω θέλει αρκετή άσκηση για να ελέγξεις τον οργασμό στα δύο φύλα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> για σκέψου και τις γέννες 
> υπάρχουν και τα λιπαντικά που βοηθούν αρκετά
> τι έχουν να πουν και όσοι έχουν μεγάλο μόριο, να μην ξανακάνουν σεξ αυτοί? !!


Αλλά πράγματα εννοώ σταματάω να ασχολουμαι και να ασχολουμαι με εμένα και ασχολουμαι με τον παρτενερ μου.τώρα αυτοι που έχουν μεγάλο μόριο τι να πω μακρια από εμένα σίγουρα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Στο εξήγησα γιατί. Γιατί εφησυχαζεσαι στη ρουτίνα σου και ασφυκτιάς. Αν μείνεις μόνη θα αναγκαστείς να βγεις από το καβούκι σου και με δειλά βήματα να διεκδικήσεις αυτά που θες. Τώρα εφόσον έχεις τον φίλο σου που σου προφέρει ασφάλεια και παρέα αλλα και ένα κορμί για να σεξουαλιζεσαι και έχεις παράλληλα και τον παντρεμένο στο μυαλό σου για να υπάρχει και το σασπενς και η καψούρα που σου λείπει, τα έχεις όλα δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα άλλο.
> 
> Οπότε ή μένεις έτσι με "δύο άντρες" που δεν σε καλύπτουν και ασφυκτιάς ή σπας τη ζώνη άνεσης και βγαίνεις στον έξω κόσμο.. 
> 
> 
> Τον φίλο σου μπορείς να τον έχεις και σαν παρέα στη ζωή σου ....
> 
> Διαλεγεις και παίρνεις. Αν θες να μείνεις έτσι, δικαίωμα σου έχεις φτιάξει μια ρουτίνα που σου τα καλύπτει όλα, γιατι παραπονιέσαι;;;;


Το παράπονο μου ειναι ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ.Δηλαδή για μενα η σειρά που πρέπει να ξεκινησω είναι σεξ πρωτα και μετά να λύσω τα υπόλοιπα θέματα μου.αλλά αν δεν λυθει αυτό το κομμάτι που δεν ξερω στην τελική αν θα το λύσω πως να βγω έξω να γνωρίσω κόσμο.με τι προοπτική. Να βγαίνω να γκομενιζω και στο τέλος να λέω ααα συγνώμη δεν μου βγήκε πάμε στον επόμενο. Και με τον φίλο μου για αυτό είμαι. Υπάρχει ένα μόριο να με περιμένει μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω σεξ.να μου πεις μπορεί να είναι και αυτός προβληματικός.ε για αυτό βρήκα τον παντρεμενο.ουσιαστικά και με αυτη τη γνωριμία συνειδητοποιω ότι εγώ είμαι η προβληματικη εν τελει.άρα τι ξεκινημα να κάνω? Για να φτάσω πάλι στο μηδέν που ειμαι?
Τώρα τα υπόλοιπα ίσως μου βγει ίσως φταινε οι άλλοι ισως ίσως ίσως νομίζω είναι βλακιες.
Είμαι φουλ κάψουρα με τον παντρεμενο έχω χασει τον ύπνο μου για αυτόν και σεξ δεν.
Οπότε ποιον άλλον να βρω?και πόσο πιο πολύ θα τον γουσταρω αφού δεν περνει παραπάνω.

----------


## panos19

> Αλλά πράγματα εννοώ σταματάω να ασχολουμαι και να ασχολουμαι με εμένα και ασχολουμαι με τον παρτενερ μου.τώρα αυτοι που έχουν μεγάλο μόριο τι να πω μακρια από εμένα σίγουρα.


και αυτό το κάνεις κάθε φορά? 
δεν σου αρέσει να δείχνεις στον παρτενέρ σου ότι έρχεσαι σε οργασμό? 
το μεγάλο μέγεθος είναι σχετικό ο καθένας μας το αντιλαμβανεται διαφορετικά

----------


## Αποστολια

> και αυτό το κάνεις κάθε φορά? 
> δεν σου αρέσει να δείχνεις στον παρτενέρ σου ότι έρχεσαι σε οργασμό? 
> το μεγάλο μέγεθος είναι σχετικό ο καθένας μας το αντιλαμβανεται διαφορετικά


Απλώς περιμένω να ολοκληρωσει πρώτα ο σύντροφος μου και μετά εγώ τις περισσότερες φορές
Βέβαια έχει συμβεί και το αντιθετο πολλες φορές με αποτέλεσμανα ολοκληρωνω πρώτη και μετά να μη θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο.

----------


## Cmos

> Να βγαίνω να γκομενιζω και στο τέλος να λέω ααα συγνώμη δεν μου βγήκε πάμε στον επόμενο


αυτό ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> αυτό ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνεις


Μα αυτό κάνω και τώρα χωρίς να με ενοχλεί η σχέση μου.γιατί πρέπει να χωρίσω?
δεν γνωρίζω κάθε μέρα και από εναν.και όσους τυχαίνει να με φλερταρουν που δεν είναι και πολλοι δεν μου κάνουν το κλικ.μου αρέσουν κάποιοι και τώρα αλλά δεν μιλάμε ούτε με φλερταρουν.οπότε είναι η κατάσταση απελπισια όπως εγραψα και στον τιτλο.

----------


## Cmos

> Μα αυτό κάνω και τώρα χωρίς να με ενοχλεί η σχέση μου.γιατί πρέπει να χωρίσω?
> δεν γνωρίζω κάθε μέρα και από εναν.και όσους τυχαίνει να με φλερταρουν που δεν είναι και πολλοι δεν μου κάνουν το κλικ.μου αρέσουν κάποιοι και τώρα αλλά δεν μιλάμε ούτε με φλερταρουν.οπότε είναι η κατάσταση απελπισια όπως εγραψα και στον τιτλο.


Δεν είπα να χωρίσεις. Αν και να ξέρεις πως είναι αποτρεπτικό για κάποιον που σε γνωρίζει αυτό.
Καλύτερα να το κρύβεις τουλάχιστον στην αρχή της γνωριμίας. 

Δεν σου κάνουν το κλικ γιατί έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό σου στον παντρεμένο. 
Αυτό είναι άλλο πρόβλημα, που θα το λύσεις αν σταματήσεις να μιλάς μαζί του και να τον βλέπεις.
Ο χρόνος θα το λύσει αυτό. Και μετά θα σου κάνει κλικ κάποιος επόμενος.

----------


## Honorata

> Το παράπονο μου ειναι ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ.Δηλαδή για μενα η σειρά που πρέπει να ξεκινησω είναι σεξ πρωτα και μετά να λύσω τα υπόλοιπα θέματα μου.αλλά αν δεν λυθει αυτό το κομμάτι που δεν ξερω στην τελική αν θα το λύσω πως να βγω έξω να γνωρίσω κόσμο.με τι προοπτική. Να βγαίνω να γκομενιζω και στο τέλος να λέω ααα συγνώμη δεν μου βγήκε πάμε στον επόμενο. Και με τον φίλο μου για αυτό είμαι. Υπάρχει ένα μόριο να με περιμένει μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω σεξ.να μου πεις μπορεί να είναι και αυτός προβληματικός.ε για αυτό βρήκα τον παντρεμενο.ουσιαστικά και με αυτη τη γνωριμία συνειδητοποιω ότι εγώ είμαι η προβληματικη εν τελει.άρα τι ξεκινημα να κάνω? Για να φτάσω πάλι στο μηδέν που ειμαι?
> Τώρα τα υπόλοιπα ίσως μου βγει ίσως φταινε οι άλλοι ισως ίσως ίσως νομίζω είναι βλακιες.
> Είμαι φουλ κάψουρα με τον παντρεμενο έχω χασει τον ύπνο μου για αυτόν και σεξ δεν.
> Οπότε ποιον άλλον να βρω?και πόσο πιο πολύ θα τον γουσταρω αφού δεν περνει παραπάνω.


Το πρωτο βήμα θα είναι να κάνεις σεξ..αλλα δεν θα κάνεις αν συνεχίζεις με αυτή τη ζωή.και αυτές τις επιλογές.
Δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις σεξ ποτέ με αυτόν που είσαι γιατί δεν σε ελκύει τόσο πολύ σεξουαλικά για να ξεπεράσεις τους φόβους σου. Οπότε το ξεχνάμε. 

Με τον παντρεμένο δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις σεξ γιατι εάν ήταν τόσο καιρό θα το είχες κάνει και δεν θα ψυριζες τη μαϊμού. 

Οπότε τον ξεχνάμε και αυτόν. 

Πρέπει να χωρίσεις να μείνεις μόνη, να πιεστεις να φοβηθείς τη μοναξιά σου, μπας και η ανάγκη σε σπρώξει να πας να κάνεις δειλα βήματα προς τα έξω, να αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις για ποτό, να βγαίνεις ραντεβού, να ρισκάρεις, να πας εκεί έξω να βρεις αυτό που θες όπως όλοι μας που δεν έχουμε τίποτα στο πιάτο και δεν ξέρουμε τι θα μας ξημερώσει αλλα το παλεύουμε. 

Όσο είσαι στη ζώνη άνεσης σου θα μείνεις έτσι και μόνη σου θα προβληματίζεσαι. Η ευτυχία στη ζωή έρχεται με θυσίες και με ρισκο Αποστολια μου κανένας δεν εχει λύσει τα προβλήματα από τον καναπέ του.

Αν θες να διεκδικήσεις την ευτυχία πραξε αλλιώς. Και αν δεν μπορείς μόνη πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχολογο ή σε ψυχιατρο Διαφορετικά κάτσε εκεί με το νου στο παντρεμένο για εκατό χρόνια και αλλα εκατό χρόνια με τη σχέση σου να γερασετε μαζί έτσι. Και μη ζαλίζεις ούτε τον εαυτό σου ούτε κανένα.

----------


## Honorata

το ότι έχει σχέση δεν είναι αποτρεπτικό μόνο για κάποιον που την γνωρίζει. 

Είναι αποτρεπτικό πρώτα από όλα για εκείνη γιατί δεν αδειάζει συναισθηματικά και σωματικά ώστε να δεχθεί κάτι νέο. Μια χαρά έχει τη ζωούλα της έχει βολευτεί με τον σύντροφό της. Κάνει τη δουλειά της , πάει τις βόλτες της με τον σύντροφό , της λύνει τη μοναξιά της με το μπιρι μπιρι με τον σύντροφό, σεξουαλιζεται με τον συντροφο και έτσι δεν έχει ούτε χρόνο μεσα στη μερα της ούτε διάθεση να ψάξει το κάτι καλύτερο για εκείνη.

Ενω άμα ήταν μόνη τελείως και μιλαγε με τα ντουβαρια και δεν είχε κανέναν να εκτονωθεί σεξουαλικά, τότε οι ορμόνες και η μοναξιά θα χτυπούσαν κόκκινο και θα πήγαινε έξω να βρει κάποιον και ως δια μαγείας θα της έβγαινε και το σεξ και όλα 


> Δεν είπα να χωρίσεις. Αν και να ξέρεις πως είναι αποτρεπτικό για κάποιον που σε γνωρίζει αυτό.
> Καλύτερα να το κρύβεις τουλάχιστον στην αρχή της γνωριμίας. 
> 
> Δεν σου κάνουν το κλικ γιατί έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό σου στον παντρεμένο. 
> Αυτό είναι άλλο πρόβλημα, που θα το λύσεις αν σταματήσεις να μιλάς μαζί του και να τον βλέπεις.
> Ο χρόνος θα το λύσει αυτό. Και μετά θα σου κάνει κλικ κάποιος επόμενος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν είπα να χωρίσεις. Αν και να ξέρεις πως είναι αποτρεπτικό για κάποιον που σε γνωρίζει αυτό.
> Καλύτερα να το κρύβεις τουλάχιστον στην αρχή της γνωριμίας. 
> 
> Δεν σου κάνουν το κλικ γιατί έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό σου στον παντρεμένο. 
> Αυτό είναι άλλο πρόβλημα, που θα το λύσεις αν σταματήσεις να μιλάς μαζί του και να τον βλέπεις.
> Ο χρόνος θα το λύσει αυτό. Και μετά θα σου κάνει κλικ κάποιος επόμενος.


Ίσως αν ξεπεράσω τον παντρεμενο μου κάνει κάποιος άλλος το κλικ.αλλά όσοι έχουν ερωτευτεί εστω και λιγο ξέρουν πόσο δύσκολο ειναι.αυτό βέβαια σίγουρα θα τελειώσει είτε τον δίωξω εγώ είτε αυτός. Που μάλλον αυτός θα το κάνει γιατί εγώ δεν έχω το σθενος.

----------


## Honorata

Και να τον ξεπεράσεις τον παντρεμένο θα πας και θα κολλήσεις με έναν μη διαθέσιμο άντρα πάλι. Γιατί κατά βάθος δεν θες ούτε σεξ ούτε άντρα θες απλά να έχεις ένα παραμυθι στο μυαλό σου να σε ιντριγκαρει επειδή δεν υπάρχει καμία καψούρα με τον σύζυγό 


> Ίσως αν ξεπεράσω τον παντρεμενο μου κάνει κάποιος άλλος το κλικ.αλλά όσοι έχουν ερωτευτεί εστω και λιγο ξέρουν πόσο δύσκολο ειναι.αυτό βέβαια σίγουρα θα τελειώσει είτε τον δίωξω εγώ είτε αυτός. Που μάλλον αυτός θα το κάνει γιατί εγώ δεν έχω το σθενος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> το ότι έχει σχέση δεν είναι αποτρεπτικό μόνο για κάποιον που την γνωρίζει. 
> 
> Είναι αποτρεπτικό πρώτα από όλα για εκείνη γιατί δεν αδειάζει συναισθηματικά και σωματικά ώστε να δεχθεί κάτι νέο. Μια χαρά έχει τη ζωούλα της έχει βολευτεί με τον σύντροφό της. Κάνει τη δουλειά της , πάει τις βόλτες της με τον σύντροφό , της λύνει τη μοναξιά της με το μπιρι μπιρι με τον σύντροφό, σεξουαλιζεται με τον συντροφο και έτσι δεν έχει ούτε χρόνο μεσα στη μερα της ούτε διάθεση να ψάξει το κάτι καλύτερο για εκείνη.
> 
> Ενω άμα ήταν μόνη τελείως και μιλαγε με τα ντουβαρια και δεν είχε κανέναν να εκτονωθεί σεξουαλικά, τότε οι ορμόνες και η μοναξιά θα χτυπούσαν κόκκινο και θα πήγαινε έξω να βρει κάποιον και ως δια μαγείας θα της έβγαινε και το σεξ και όλα


Με τον παντρεμενο δεν έχω κάνει σεξ γιατί βλέπω ότι ούτε αυτός καίγεται. Αν καιγοταν θα εβρισκε ελεύθερο χρόνο να πάμε σε ένα ξενοδοχείο ρε άνθρωπε η μία βόλτα εκτός υπηρεσιας.τώρα όταν εγώ του εχώ πει ότι σεξ δεν θα κάνω μαζί του και αυτός δεν το επιδιωκει με άλλον τρόπο μάλλον δεν το θέλει.για λίγο σεξ όλοι θα εβρισκαν χρόνο και θα μπορούσαν να κρυφτουν λίγες ώρες από την γυναίκα τους θεωρω.
Σήμερα πχ με πήρε τηλ να μου πει πάλι τα δικα του ότι είναι πολύ χαρουμενος που μιλάει μαζί μου ότι θα με πάει κάποια μέρα για μπάνιο θα θα θα.ούτε μου είπε να βρεθουμε ούτε τίποτα. Οπότε λες εγω να παρακαλεσω να έρθει να κάνουμε σεξ?

Όσον αφορά το θέμα του φίλου κάνεις μεγάλο λαθος.εκτός από μια συναισθήματικη κάλυψη λεω πχ αν πάθω κάτι έχω έναν άνθρωπο να με νοιαστει δεν μου προσφερει ούτε βόλτες ούτε καλοπεραση ούτε τιποτα.
Ούτε βόλτες πάμε, ούτε μπιρι μπίρι έχουμε γιατί όταν τελειωνει την δουλειά είναι κουρασμένος αλλά και ασχολείται με οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από εμένα, καμία μοναξιά δεν λυνω μαζί του αντιθετα τις μέρες που μένουμε μαζί νοιωθω πιο μόνη από ποτέ. Αν τα είχα όλα αυτά που λες πιθανον να μην εψαχνα για κανένα παντρεμενο και για κανέναν άλλον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και να τον ξεπεράσεις τον παντρεμένο θα πας και θα κολλήσεις με έναν μη διαθέσιμο άντρα πάλι. Γιατί κατά βάθος δεν θες ούτε σεξ ούτε άντρα θες απλά να έχεις ένα παραμυθι στο μυαλό σου να σε ιντριγκαρει επειδή δεν υπάρχει καμία καψούρα με τον σύζυγό


Δεν ξέρω εσείς που τα βλέπετε απ έξω και με καλύτερο ματι ίσως να έχετε δίκιο. Ίσως θέλω να ζω σε ένα παραμύθι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## Al_Bundy

Στο μεταξύ και οι δύο πρέπει να πάσχουν . Ο ένας ζεί με την αποστολία ... μερικές μέρες ... αλλά δεν κάνουν σεξ ... ο άλλος παντρεμένος ... εξωσυζυγική σχέση χωρίς σεξ !
Οι εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις των παντρεμένων είναι 95% σεξ . Αν βγάλεις το σεξ , είναι σαν να βγάλει την πίτα και το γύρο από το σουβλάκι . Κουραφέξαλα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Στο μεταξύ και οι δύο πρέπει να πάσχουν . Ο ένας ζεί με την αποστολία ... μερικές μέρες ... αλλά δεν κάνουν σεξ ... ο άλλος παντρεμένος ... εξωσυζυγική σχέση χωρίς σεξ !
> Οι εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις των παντρεμένων είναι 95% σεξ . Αν βγάλεις το σεξ , είναι σαν να βγάλει την πίτα και το γύρο από το σουβλάκι . Κουραφέξαλα.


Δεν έχουμε σχέση. Μια στο τόσο όταν με θυμαται με περνει τηλ.δεν έχουμε κανονική επικοινωνια δηλαδή όπως τα παρανομα ζευγαρια.προφανως και έχει και πολλές άλλες για αυτό με εμενα δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τόσο το σεξ ελπιζει κάποτε να γίνει μαλλον.αν καταλάβει ότι δεν θα εξαφανιστει.

----------


## andreas_psychology2

> Δεν έχουμε σχέση. Μια στο τόσο όταν με θυμαται με περνει τηλ.δεν έχουμε κανονική επικοινωνια δηλαδή όπως τα παρανομα ζευγαρια.προφανως και έχει και πολλές άλλες για αυτό με εμενα δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τόσο το σεξ ελπιζει κάποτε να γίνει μαλλον.αν καταλάβει ότι δεν θα εξαφανιστει.


επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί με τις τόσες σελίδες, εσύ έχεις μια σχέση ΚΑΙ έχεις "σχέση" με έναν παντρεμένο? ξεκαθάρισε το μου πλιζ!

----------


## Αποστολια

> επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί με τις τόσες σελίδες, εσύ έχεις μια σχέση ΚΑΙ έχεις "σχέση" με έναν παντρεμένο? ξεκαθάρισε το μου πλιζ!


Ναι εχω σχέση εδώ και 5 χρόνια με καποιον χωρίς σεξ.
Και γνωρισα και εναν παντρεμενο.Σχέση δεν έχω με τον παντρεμενο.γνωριζομαστε καιρό. Μια εξαφανιζεται μια ξανά έρχεται μια εξαφανιζομαι εγώ κ.ο.κ
Θέλω να κάνω σεξ μαζί του απλώς μπερδευω το συναίσθημα εγώ και τα κάνω ολα σκατα.

----------


## Honorata

Υπεκφυγες Αποστολια μου. Αν ήθελες πολυ ...σεξ με τον παντρεμένο θα του έλεγες έλα σήμερα το βράδυ στο ξενοδοχείο σε περιμένω και θα το αφηνες ακόμα και με κίνδυνο να μην ερχόταν. Δύσκολο πολύ αλλα λέμε 

Υπεκφευγεις για όλα χρησιμοποιείς μια δικαιολογία για να κρυφτείς από πισω.

Άμα σου λέω ότι έχεις βολευτεί στην άνεση σου και δεν έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση να βγεις εκεί έξω. Κάτι ξέρουμε που στο λέμε εκατό ατομα


> Με τον παντρεμενο δεν έχω κάνει σεξ γιατί βλέπω ότι ούτε αυτός καίγεται. Αν καιγοταν θα εβρισκε ελεύθερο χρόνο να πάμε σε ένα ξενοδοχείο ρε άνθρωπε η μία βόλτα εκτός υπηρεσιας.τώρα όταν εγώ του εχώ πει ότι σεξ δεν θα κάνω μαζί του και αυτός δεν το επιδιωκει με άλλον τρόπο μάλλον δεν το θέλει.για λίγο σεξ όλοι θα εβρισκαν χρόνο και θα μπορούσαν να κρυφτουν λίγες ώρες από την γυναίκα τους θεωρω.
> Σήμερα πχ με πήρε τηλ να μου πει πάλι τα δικα του ότι είναι πολύ χαρουμενος που μιλάει μαζί μου ότι θα με πάει κάποια μέρα για μπάνιο θα θα θα.ούτε μου είπε να βρεθουμε ούτε τίποτα. Οπότε λες εγω να παρακαλεσω να έρθει να κάνουμε σεξ?
> 
> Όσον αφορά το θέμα του φίλου κάνεις μεγάλο λαθος.εκτός από μια συναισθήματικη κάλυψη λεω πχ αν πάθω κάτι έχω έναν άνθρωπο να με νοιαστει δεν μου προσφερει ούτε βόλτες ούτε καλοπεραση ούτε τιποτα.
> Ούτε βόλτες πάμε, ούτε μπιρι μπίρι έχουμε γιατί όταν τελειωνει την δουλειά είναι κουρασμένος αλλά και ασχολείται με οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από εμένα, καμία μοναξιά δεν λυνω μαζί του αντιθετα τις μέρες που μένουμε μαζί νοιωθω πιο μόνη από ποτέ. Αν τα είχα όλα αυτά που λες πιθανον να μην εψαχνα για κανένα παντρεμενο και για κανέναν άλλον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Υπεκφυγες Αποστολια μου. Αν ήθελες πολυ ...σεξ με τον παντρεμένο θα του έλεγες έλα σήμερα το βράδυ στο ξενοδοχείο σε περιμένω και θα το αφηνες ακόμα και με κίνδυνο να μην ερχόταν. Δύσκολο πολύ αλλα λέμε 
> 
> Υπεκφευγεις για όλα χρησιμοποιείς μια δικαιολογία για να κρυφτείς από πισω.
> 
> Άμα σου λέω ότι έχεις βολευτεί στην άνεση σου και δεν έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση να βγεις εκεί έξω. Κάτι ξέρουμε που στο λέμε εκατό ατομα


Αν ξανά είχα κανει σεξ ίσως του έλεγα έλα σε ξενοδοχειο σε περιμένω. Τώρα τι να πω.
Επίσης μου φαίνεται πολύ απελπισμενο για γυναίκα να καλεί άντρα για σεξ.
Ίσως υπεκφευγω και κρύβομαι.αν το βλεπετε εσείς έτσι θα είναι.

----------


## ladybird12

Απομάκρυνση από τόν παντρεμένο γρήγορα γιατί βρίσκεσαι σε χάος καί σού προκαλεί μεγαλύτερο χάος.

Σε ψυχολόγο για ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί κάποιο τραύμα του παρελθόντος θά υπάρχει που σε εμποδίζει από το νά προχωρήσεις Με τό σύντροφό σου.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Δεν έχουμε σχέση. Μια στο τόσο όταν με θυμαται με περνει τηλ.δεν έχουμε κανονική επικοινωνια δηλαδή όπως τα παρανομα ζευγαρια.προφανως και έχει και πολλές άλλες για αυτό με εμενα δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τόσο το σεξ ελπιζει κάποτε να γίνει μαλλον.αν καταλάβει ότι δεν θα εξαφανιστει.


Είναι παντρεμένος, έχει πολλές άλλες με τις οποίες κάνει σεξ και περνάει χρόνο μαζί σου ... ενώ δεν κάνετε σεξ ;;;
Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει τόσο ηλίθιος άνθρωπος. Αποκλείεται . Μπορεί να σου λέει ότι έχει άλλες που κάνει σεξ για να ψαρώνεις. Γιατί δείχνεις ότι ψαρώνεις. 
Λες και μιλάμε για ... rocket science ! Καμία δεν θα έχει να κάνει σεξ . Η γυναίκα του, μπορεί να είναι καμία που δεν κάνει δευτέρα τετάρτη ... και σάββατο για να ξυπνήσει νωρίς για την εκκλησία ... δεν κάνει τις σαρακοστές .... δεν κάνει δηλαδή τις 280 μέρες του χρόνου. 

Αν θες πάντως, το κάνεις μαζί του . Όταν έρθει .... άργησε λίγο να του ανοίξεις ... και βγες από τη μπανιέρα γυμνή ....
αν δεν κάνει κίνηση .... στείλε τον σε ΧΥΤΑ (χώρος υγειονομικής ταφής).

----------


## Αποστολια

> Είναι παντρεμένος, έχει πολλές άλλες με τις οποίες κάνει σεξ και περνάει χρόνο μαζί σου ... ενώ δεν κάνετε σεξ ;;;
> Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει τόσο ηλίθιος άνθρωπος. Αποκλείεται . Μπορεί να σου λέει ότι έχει άλλες που κάνει σεξ για να ψαρώνεις. Γιατί δείχνεις ότι ψαρώνεις. 
> Λες και μιλάμε για ... rocket science ! Καμία δεν θα έχει να κάνει σεξ . Η γυναίκα του, μπορεί να είναι καμία που δεν κάνει δευτέρα τετάρτη ... και σάββατο για να ξυπνήσει νωρίς για την εκκλησία ... δεν κάνει τις σαρακοστές .... δεν κάνει δηλαδή τις 280 μέρες του χρόνου. 
> 
> Αν θες πάντως, το κάνεις μαζί του . Όταν έρθει .... άργησε λίγο να του ανοίξεις ... και βγες από τη μπανιέρα γυμνή ....
> αν δεν κάνει κίνηση .... στείλε τον σε ΧΥΤΑ (χώρος υγειονομικής ταφής).


Ο χρόνος που περνάει μαζί μου είναι ελαχιστος.και όπως έχω αναφέρει γεμιζει το χρόνο της βαρδιας του όταν είναι στην υπηρεσία γιατι εχει και αυτη τη δυνατότητα στη δουλειά του εφοσον τα ξυνουν ολη μέρα. 
Οπότε λέει αφου περναω και από εκεί δεν περνώ και τηλ κι αυτη μήπως και μου κατσει?δεν του κάνει κοπο δηλαδή. 
Δεν μου έχει πει ποτέ ότι κάνει σεξ με άλλες. Μάλιστα τις προάλλες μου είπε με τα χίλια ζορια ότι έχει μια σχέση και μαλωνουν συνέχεια και ότι δεν είναι με καμια και ότι είναι μαζί μου εκει.για παιδιά ούτε λόγος πάντως. Τα κρύβει και αυτά. Πάντως μου είπε οτι έχει καιρό να κάνει σεξ.τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.έγω πάντως του είπα δεν θα κάνω μαζί του και είπε δεν πειράζει αγκαλιες και φιλια μόνο και θέλει ένα βράδυ λέει να με γλυψει ολόκληρη. Δεν ζήτησε τίποτα για σεξ πάντως. Προφανώς πιστευει ότι αν κάνει όλα αυτά θα κάνει και σεξ μετά. 
Δεν συναντιομαστε σε σπίτι. Μόνο σε ερημιες γιατί όπως σου είπα έρχεται με το αυτοκίνητο της δουλειας.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απομάκρυνση από τόν παντρεμένο γρήγορα γιατί βρίσκεσαι σε χάος καί σού προκαλεί μεγαλύτερο χάος.
> 
> Σε ψυχολόγο για ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί κάποιο τραύμα του παρελθόντος θά υπάρχει που σε εμποδίζει από το νά προχωρήσεις Με τό σύντροφό σου.


Σε αυτο συμφωνώ. Μού προκαλει οντως πιο μεγάλο άγχος. 
Τώρα για ψυχοθεραπεία είμαι αρνητικη.με παρακολουθει ένα γιατρος για το αγχος αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## ladybird12

Θά βρείς τόν εαυτό Σου αρκετά μπλεγμένο ν συνεχίσεις τό ίδιο μοτίβο. Καί θά νιώσεις αλήθεια "χαμένη"


> Σε αυτο συμφωνώ. Μούτε προκαλει οντως πιο μεγάλο άγχος. 
> Τώρα για ψυχοθεραπεία είμαι αρνητικη.με παρακολουθει ένα γιατρος για το αγχος αλλά μέχρι εκεί.


Για ποιο λόγο είσαι αρνητική στην ψυχοθεραπεία; Έχεις ένα πρόβλημα που δεν μπορείς μόνη σού νά λύσεις. Δεν είσαι τελικά ασεξουαλ από,τι κατάλαβα. Σε ενδιαφέρει, απλά η πρώτη σού σχέση ήταν τραυματική είπες. 
Όταν λυθεί αυτό θά μπορέσεις να προχωρήσεις Με τον σύντροφό σου ή Με κάποιον άλλον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θά βρείς τόν εαυτό Σου αρκετά μπλεγμένο ν συνεχίσεις τό ίδιο μοτίβο. Καί θά νιώσεις αλήθεια "χαμένη"Για ποιο λόγο είσαι αρνητική στην ψυχοθεραπεία; Έχεις ένα πρόβλημα που δεν μπορείς μόνη σού νά λύσεις. Δεν είσαι τελικά ασεξουαλ από,τι κατάλαβα. Σε ενδιαφέρει, απλά η πρώτη σού σχέση ήταν τραυματική είπες. 
> Όταν λυθεί αυτό θά μπορέσεις να προχωρήσεις Με τον σύντροφό σου ή Με κάποιον άλλον.


Μπλεγμενη γιατι?αφού ήδη είμαι μπλεγμενη
Έχω πάει στο παρελθόν και δεν με βοήθησε και έχω αρνητική εικονα.ντρέπομαι βέβαια να τα πω παλι από την αρχή σε κάποιον. 
Ακόμη ψάχνω αν είμαι ασεξουαλ.προς τα εκεί τείνω παντως.

----------


## little

> Ο χρόνος που περνάει μαζί μου είναι ελαχιστος.και όπως έχω αναφέρει γεμιζει το χρόνο της βαρδιας του όταν είναι στην υπηρεσία γιατι εχει και αυτη τη δυνατότητα στη δουλειά του εφοσον τα ξυνουν ολη μέρα. 
> Οπότε λέει αφου περναω και από εκεί δεν περνώ και τηλ κι αυτη μήπως και μου κατσει?δεν του κάνει κοπο δηλαδή. 
> Δεν μου έχει πει ποτέ ότι κάνει σεξ με άλλες. Μάλιστα τις προάλλες μου είπε με τα χίλια ζορια ότι έχει μια σχέση και μαλωνουν συνέχεια και ότι δεν είναι με καμια και ότι είναι μαζί μου εκει.για παιδιά ούτε λόγος πάντως. Τα κρύβει και αυτά. Πάντως μου είπε οτι έχει καιρό να κάνει σεξ.τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.έγω πάντως του είπα δεν θα κάνω μαζί του και είπε δεν πειράζει αγκαλιες και φιλια μόνο και θέλει ένα βράδυ λέει να με γλυψει ολόκληρη. Δεν ζήτησε τίποτα για σεξ πάντως. Προφανώς πιστευει ότι αν κάνει όλα αυτά θα κάνει και σεξ μετά. 
> Δεν συναντιομαστε σε σπίτι. Μόνο σε ερημιες γιατί όπως σου είπα έρχεται με το αυτοκίνητο της δουλειας.


Πολύ σωστα οσα ειπες.
Νομίζω πως εχει καταλαβει πως εισαι παρθένα πάντως! 
Δεν ξέρω τι λένε εδώ οι άντρες του φορουμ....θα τα έλεγα αυτα σε κοπέλα που ξέρει πως εχει εμπειρίες;
Σιγουρα το εχει καταλάβει ! Αλλωστε θα βλεπει πως τον θες και δεν του κάθεσαι ομως και αν ειχες εμπειρίες ή θα ξέκοβες ή θα έβρισκες αλλον ελευθερο. Μπαμ κανει ! Μην αγχωνεσαι γιατι το ξερει ΗΔΗ ! Αλλα οπως και να χει μην ασχολείσαι με αυτον πλεον αφου ειναι παντρεμένος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πολύ σωστα οσα ειπες.
> Νομίζω πως εχει καταλαβει πως εισαι παρθένα πάντως! 
> Δεν ξέρω τι λένε εδώ οι άντρες του φορουμ....θα τα έλεγα αυτα σε κοπέλα που ξέρει πως εχει εμπειρίες;
> Σιγουρα το εχει καταλάβει ! Αλλωστε θα βλεπει πως τον θες και δεν του κάθεσαι ομως και αν ειχες εμπειρίες ή θα ξέκοβες ή θα έβρισκες αλλον ελευθερο. Μπαμ κανει ! Μην αγχωνεσαι γιατι το ξερει ΗΔΗ ! Αλλα οπως και να χει μην ασχολείσαι με αυτον πλεον αφου ειναι παντρεμένος.


Έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ ότι το έχει καταλάβει. Σου λέει αυτή βλέπω με γουσταρει αλλά γιατί δε μου κάθεται. Βέβαια έχει καταλάβει ότι έχω και σχέση οπότε ίσως μπερδευεται εκεί. Όταν του είπα ότι μπορεί να είμαι και ασεξουαλ.γελασε.νομίσε του κάνω πλάκα. Αλλά που να ξερε.
Προσπαθώ να ξεκοψω νόμιζα ότι μπορουσα ,ήμουν έτοιμη να φύγω και να μην ξανά απαντήσω στα τηλ.
Αλλά όταν βλέπω ποσο βαρετη και άδεια είναι η ζωή μου και ιδίως με τον φίλο μου λέω κάτσε λίγο ακόμη να χαρείς τουλάχιστον δύο τρεις στιγμές μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Για μένα οι στιγμές αυτές είναι ευτυχία. Μπορεί να ξέρω ότι με κοροιδευει, ότι μου λεει ψεματα, ότι με θέλει μόνο για σεξ και ίσως να μη του αρεσω αλλά θέλω να το ζήσω λίγο ακόμη.πολύ λίγο.

----------


## little

> Έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ ότι το έχει καταλάβει. Σου λέει αυτή βλέπω με γουσταρει αλλά γιατί δε μου κάθεται. Βέβαια έχει καταλάβει ότι έχω και σχέση οπότε ίσως μπερδευεται εκεί. Όταν του είπα ότι μπορεί να είμαι και ασεξουαλ.γελασε.νομίσε του κάνω πλάκα. Αλλά που να ξερε.
> Προσπαθώ να ξεκοψω νόμιζα ότι μπορουσα ,ήμουν έτοιμη να φύγω και να μην ξανά απαντήσω στα τηλ.
> Αλλά όταν βλέπω ποσο βαρετη και άδεια είναι η ζωή μου και ιδίως με τον φίλο μου λέω κάτσε λίγο ακόμη να χαρείς τουλάχιστον δύο τρεις στιγμές μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Για μένα οι στιγμές αυτές είναι ευτυχία. Μπορεί να ξέρω ότι με κοροιδευει, ότι μου λεει ψεματα, ότι με θέλει μόνο για σεξ και ίσως να μη του αρεσω αλλά θέλω να το ζήσω λίγο ακόμη.πολύ λίγο.


Σε καταλαβαίνω. Κοίτα οι περισσότερες απο την στιγμή που θα τους αρεσε καποιος παντρεμένος ή θα ξεκόβανε ή θα καναν σεξ μαζι του. Εδω αλλες τρεχουν και σαν τρελες στους παντρεμένους. Δεν θα εβγαινε καμια μονο για τις στιγμές αυτες! Οπότε οκ σιγουρα το υποθέτει απλα δεν ειναι σιγουρος. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αυτο. Απλα για να μην στεναχωριέσαι να μια χαρα το ξερει και σε θελει ;) (για σεξ μεν, αλλα εννοώ πως δεν τον ενοχλει). Το θεμα ειναι να βρεις καποιον αλλον παντως.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Νομίζω πως εχει καταλαβει πως εισαι παρθένα πάντως!


Μην παίρνεις όρκο . Οι ένστολοι ... δεν το έχουν με τις γυναίκες ....

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σε καταλαβαίνω. Κοίτα οι περισσότερες απο την στιγμή που θα τους αρεσε καποιος παντρεμένος ή θα ξεκόβανε ή θα καναν σεξ μαζι του. Εδω αλλες τρεχουν και σαν τρελες στους παντρεμένους. Δεν θα εβγαινε καμια μονο για τις στιγμές αυτες! Οπότε οκ σιγουρα το υποθέτει απλα δεν ειναι σιγουρος. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αυτο. Απλα για να μην στεναχωριέσαι να μια χαρα το ξερει και σε θελει ;) (για σεξ μεν, αλλα εννοώ πως δεν τον ενοχλει). Το θεμα ειναι να βρεις καποιον αλλον παντως.


Το θεμα είναι να ξεκοψω σίγουρα. Γιατι σίγουρα δεν του αρέσω (όπως είπαμε στο άλλο θέμα ότι οι άντρες πανε και με μπαζα) έτσι και αυτός ερχεται μόνο για σεξ.αυτό δεν με τιμα καθόλου. Και η συμπεριφόρα του αυτό δειχνει.
Οι στιγμές αυτές είναι στο μυαλό μου ιδανικες για αυτόν θα είναι σίγουρα ταλαιπωρία μέχρι να μπει στο ψητό. Όπως και να έχει πρέπει να φύγω ναι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μην παίρνεις όρκο . Οι ένστολοι ... δεν το έχουν με τις γυναίκες ....


Οι ενστολοι?νομίζω οποία γυναίκα βλέπει στολή τρέχει από πίσω τους.επόμενως σίγουρα θα το έχουν και όχι με μια αλλά με πολλές γυναίκες.

----------


## little

> Το θεμα είναι να ξεκοψω σίγουρα. Γιατι σίγουρα δεν του αρέσω (όπως είπαμε στο άλλο θέμα ότι οι άντρες πανε και με μπαζα) έτσι και αυτός ερχεται μόνο για σεξ.αυτό δεν με τιμα καθόλου. Και η συμπεριφόρα του αυτό δειχνει.
> Οι στιγμές αυτές είναι στο μυαλό μου ιδανικες για αυτόν θα είναι σίγουρα ταλαιπωρία μέχρι να μπει στο ψητό. Όπως και να έχει πρέπει να φύγω ναι.


Κοίτα μην μπαίνεις τωρα στο σκεπτικό πως πανε οι αντρες με μπαζα και εσυ ιδανικά ισως θες εναν θεο κουκλαρο..υπάρχουν τέτοιοι ομως και ειναι αρκετοί για ολες; Ολες και ολοι συμβιβάζονται. Το θεμα ειναι πως δεν εχει αισθηματα για σενα, χεστηκε για σενα και θελει να σε εκμεταλλευτεί απλα! Δεν εχεις εσυ το πρόβλημα...αυτον δεν τον τιμα η συμπεριφορα του!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κοίτα μην μπαίνεις τωρα στο σκεπτικό πως πανε οι αντρες με μπαζα και εσυ ιδανικά ισως θες εναν θεο κουκλαρο..υπάρχουν τέτοιοι ομως και ειναι αρκετοί για ολες; Ολες και ολοι συμβιβάζονται. Το θεμα ειναι πως δεν εχει αισθηματα για σενα, χεστηκε για σενα και θελει να σε εκμεταλλευτεί απλα! Δεν εχεις εσυ το πρόβλημα...αυτον δεν τον τιμα η συμπεριφορα του!


Εγώ πάντως μεταξύ μας ποτέ δεν ποθησα κανέναν κούκλο θεό. Με αφήνουν παγερα αδιαφορη οι 《ομορφοι》
Βεβαια για εμένα ο παντρεμένος είναι ένας θεός αλλά στο σύνολο όλων οσων ξέρουν και τους έχω δείξει τόν παντρεμένο λένε ότι είναι πιο χαλια και από τον φίλο μου.
Σίγουρα αυτός με έχει γραμμένη και σίγουρα πρέπει να φύγω. Είπα να το τραβηξω λιγακι για τους λόγους που σου είπα πιο πάνω αλλά δεν αξίζει μάλλον.

----------


## little

> Στο μεταξύ και οι δύο πρέπει να πάσχουν . Ο ένας ζεί με την αποστολία ... μερικές μέρες ... αλλά δεν κάνουν σεξ ... ο άλλος παντρεμένος ... εξωσυζυγική σχέση χωρίς σεξ !
> Οι εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις των παντρεμένων είναι 95% σεξ . Αν βγάλεις το σεξ , είναι σαν να βγάλει την πίτα και το γύρο από το σουβλάκι . Κουραφέξαλα.


Πέρα από την πλάκα 2 άντρες έχεις φάει από τις άλλες γυναίκες Αποστολια και ούτε καν τους κάθεσαι. :p χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πέρα από την πλάκα 2 άντρες έχεις φάει από τις άλλες γυναίκες Αποστολια και ούτε καν τους κάθεσαι. :p χαχαχαχαχα


Χαχα μακάρι να τους είχα φάει στην κυριολεξια αλλά που....

----------


## Sonia

Θεωρώ ότι γενικεύεις, σκέφτεσαι μονομπλόκ και δεν σε βοηθάει κάπου αυτό. Π.χ. δεν τρελαίνονται όλες με τους ένστολους, άλλες τους απεχθάνονται, συγγνώμη κιόλας. 



> Οι ενστολοι?νομίζω οποία γυναίκα βλέπει στολή τρέχει από πίσω τους.επόμενως σίγουρα θα το έχουν και όχι με μια αλλά με πολλές γυναίκες.


Επίσης μπορεί γενικά να αρέσει σε κάποια η ιδέα της στολής, αλλά όχι ο συγκεκριμένος. Κι ένα σωρό άλλα σενάρια... Δεν έχει νόημα να κάνουμε θεωρητικά σενάρια για πράγματα έξω από εμάς. Για αυτά που μπορούμε κάτι να κάνουμε οι ίδιοι πρέπει να συζητάμε. Και μετά να πράττουμε. Όταν η συζήτηση περνάει σε γενικεύσεις τύπου οι άντρες έτσι, οι γυναίκες κοκορέτσι, βράστα κι άστα!

----------


## panos19

> Απλώς περιμένω να ολοκληρωσει πρώτα ο σύντροφος μου και μετά εγώ τις περισσότερες φορές
> Βέβαια έχει συμβεί και το αντιθετο πολλες φορές με αποτέλεσμανα ολοκληρωνω πρώτη και μετά να μη θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο.


υπαρχουν και οι πολλαπλοι οργασμοι,δεν ειναι σαν και εμας τους αντρες που μολιες τελειωσουμε αργη να ερθει σε στυση,αυτο βεβαια εξαρταται και απο πολλους παραγοντες πχ ηλικια,υγεια

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θεωρώ ότι γενικεύεις, σκέφτεσαι μονομπλόκ και δεν σε βοηθάει κάπου αυτό. Π.χ. δεν τρελαίνονται όλες με τους ένστολους, άλλες τους απεχθάνονται, συγγνώμη κιόλας. 
> 
> 
> Επίσης μπορεί γενικά να αρέσει σε κάποια η ιδέα της στολής, αλλά όχι ο συγκεκριμένος. Κι ένα σωρό άλλα σενάρια... Δεν έχει νόημα να κάνουμε θεωρητικά σενάρια για πράγματα έξω από εμάς. Για αυτά που μπορούμε κάτι να κάνουμε οι ίδιοι πρέπει να συζητάμε. Και μετά να πράττουμε. Όταν η συζήτηση περνάει σε γενικεύσεις τύπου οι άντρες έτσι, οι γυναίκες κοκορέτσι, βράστα κι άστα!


συμφωνω μεν αλλα βλεπω οχι μονο απο εμενα αλλα και απο αλλες οτι την βρισκουν περισσοτερο με τους ενστολους.σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις.εγω πχ ομως αν μου μιλουσε εκτος υπηρεσιας και εκτος στολης πιθανον να μη του ειχα δωσει το τηλεφωνο μου.ενοιωσα δηλαδη μια ασφαλεια στη πρωτη γνωριμια.ειχε ενα κυρος στα ματια μου πως να στο πω κατι που μου αρεσε.

----------


## Αποστολια

Τελικά ακόμη δεν μπόρεσα να 《χωρίσω》με τον παντρεμενο.Ακόμη συναντιομασταν αραιά και που.Μέχρι που πριν λίγες μέρες τον είδα γυμνο και έπαθα σοκ.σορυ για τις περιγραφες αλλά οποιος έχει διαβάσει το θέμα μου θα ξέρει το φόβο μου για το σεξ.Είχε ένα τεράστιο μόριο οπότε και αναγκαστικα το σταματησα παιδια.Τελικά αυτό που φοβομαστε αυτο προσελκυουμε.

----------


## little

> Τελικά ακόμη δεν μπόρεσα να 《χωρίσω》με τον παντρεμενο.Ακόμη συναντιομασταν αραιά και που.Μέχρι που πριν λίγες μέρες τον είδα γυμνο και έπαθα σοκ.σορυ για τις περιγραφες αλλά οποιος έχει διαβάσει το θέμα μου θα ξέρει το φόβο μου για το σεξ.Είχε ένα τεράστιο μόριο οπότε και αναγκαστικα το σταματησα παιδια.Τελικά αυτό που φοβομαστε αυτο προσελκυουμε.


Δηλαδή βρεθήκατε σε ξενοδοχείο; Του πες πως είσαι παρθένα ή δεν είχε ιδέα;

----------


## Remedy

> Τελικά ακόμη δεν μπόρεσα να 《χωρίσω》με τον παντρεμενο.Ακόμη συναντιομασταν αραιά και που.Μέχρι που πριν λίγες μέρες τον είδα γυμνο και έπαθα σοκ.σορυ για τις περιγραφες αλλά οποιος έχει διαβάσει το θέμα μου θα ξέρει το φόβο μου για το σεξ.Είχε ένα τεράστιο μόριο οπότε και αναγκαστικα το σταματησα παιδια.Τελικά αυτό που φοβομαστε αυτο προσελκυουμε.


αχ αποστολια μου εχεις τα ζορια σου, αλλα πεθανα στο γελιο με το μηνυμα αυτο. θα σκασω!!! με συγχωρεις...
παρεμπιπτοντως. πως τυχαινει να δεις καποιον γυμνο;
παντως, δεν επρεπε να αποθαρυνθεις απο αυτο. το οτι ειναι παντρεμενος ειναι μεγαλυτερη απογοητευση.
για αλλη περιπτωση που θα βρεις καποιον παρομοιο, που ειναι ελευθερος ομως, να ξερεις οτι σημασια εχει η εμπειρια του και να ξερει το θεμα σου ωστε να ξερει τι να προσεξει. μην φοβασαι.
βεβαια, αν αυτο σε απελευθερωνει περισσοτερο, εχε το νου σου για κανεναν μικροτσουτσου , τι να πω πια!!! εσυ χανεις!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δηλαδή βρεθήκατε σε ξενοδοχείο; Του πες πως είσαι παρθένα ή δεν είχε ιδέα;


Όχι δεν βρεθηκαμε σε ξενοδοχείο βόλτα με το αυτοκίνητο πηγαμε και εκεί που καναμε φάση επειδή είχα περιοδο και δεν μπορούσε να πιάσει εβγαλε αυτός τα δικά του.ηθελε να του κάνω στοματικο και εγώ ήθελα δηλαδή αλλά μόλις είδα άσε. Κωμικοτραγικο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> αχ αποστολια μου εχεις τα ζορια σου, αλλα πεθανα στο γελιο με το μηνυμα αυτο. θα σκασω!!! με συγχωρεις...
> παρεμπιπτοντως. πως τυχαινει να δεις καποιον γυμνο;
> παντως, δεν επρεπε να αποθαρυνθεις απο αυτο. το οτι ειναι παντρεμενος ειναι μεγαλυτερη απογοητευση.
> για αλλη περιπτωση που θα βρεις καποιον παρομοιο, που ειναι ελευθερος ομως, να ξερεις οτι σημασια εχει η εμπειρια του και να ξερει το θεμα σου ωστε να ξερει τι να προσεξει. μην φοβασαι.
> βεβαια, αν αυτο σε απελευθερωνει περισσοτερο, εχε το νου σου για κανεναν μικροτσουτσου , τι να πω πια!!! εσυ χανεις!!


Κοριτσι μου καλό για αυτό το εγραψα για να γελάσουμε λίγο μέσα στην στενάχωρια μου.καλά πόσο γκαντεμα μπορεί να είμαι. Και ένοιωσα για μια στιγμη με τα φιλιά του και τα χάδια ότι ναι με αυτον θα το κάνω. Και βγάζει ένα τερας ασε.τι να σου πω αμφιβάλλω και αν χωρούσε στο στόμα χαχα. Τον είδα γυμνό εκεί που χουφτωνομασταν.ήθελε να τον γλυψω.και εγώ ήθελα αλλά πήρα μια στεναχωρια.δεν του είπα κάτι. Τι να του πω δηλαδή ότι φοβάμαι που είναι τεραστιος.49 κιλά εγώ και το πεος του είναι όσο ο καρπός του χεριου μου.ανατομίκα μάλλον κάποιες γυναίκες δεν μπορούν να πάνε με όλους. Κριμα

----------


## Remedy

> Κοριτσι μου καλό για αυτό το εγραψα για να γελάσουμε λίγο μέσα στην στενάχωρια μου.καλά πόσο γκαντεμα μπορεί να είμαι. Και ένοιωσα για μια στιγμη με τα φιλιά του και τα χάδια ότι ναι με αυτον θα το κάνω. Και βγάζει ένα τερας ασε.τι να σου πω αμφιβάλλω και αν χωρούσε στο στόμα χαχα. Τον είδα γυμνό εκεί που χουφτωνομασταν.ήθελε να τον γλυψω.και εγώ ήθελα αλλά πήρα μια στεναχωρια.δεν του είπα κάτι. Τι να του πω δηλαδή ότι φοβάμαι που είναι τεραστιος.49 κιλά εγώ και το πεος του είναι όσο ο καρπός του χεριου μου.ανατομίκα μάλλον κάποιες γυναίκες δεν μπορούν να πάνε με όλους. Κριμα


ναι!!! να του το πεις!!!
αφου φτασατε εκει και σου αρεσε η φαση , να του πεις οτι εγω ετσι και ετσι. δεν εχω προχωρησει γιατι φοβαμαι. ας κανονιζε εκεινος, και εσυ θα προχωρουσες μεχρι να νοιωσεις ασχημα. οχι μονο με την θεα!!!
πες του οτι αν πονεσεις θα σταματησεις και τελος. απλα πραγματα...

----------


## panos19

> Κοριτσι μου καλό για αυτό το εγραψα για να γελάσουμε λίγο μέσα στην στενάχωρια μου.καλά πόσο γκαντεμα μπορεί να είμαι. Και ένοιωσα για μια στιγμη με τα φιλιά του και τα χάδια ότι ναι με αυτον θα το κάνω. Και βγάζει ένα τερας ασε.τι να σου πω αμφιβάλλω και αν χωρούσε στο στόμα χαχα. Τον είδα γυμνό εκεί που χουφτωνομασταν.ήθελε να τον γλυψω.και εγώ ήθελα αλλά πήρα μια στεναχωρια.δεν του είπα κάτι. Τι να του πω δηλαδή ότι φοβάμαι που είναι τεραστιος.49 κιλά εγώ και το πεος του είναι όσο ο καρπός του χεριου μου.ανατομίκα μάλλον κάποιες γυναίκες δεν μπορούν να πάνε με όλους. Κριμα



ηταν η πρωτη φορα που το ειδες γυμνο?ποσο τεραστιο δηλαδη? σε μηκος ή παχος?
μα εσυ δεν εχει δοκιμασει,πως ξερεις οτι δεν μπορει να χωρεσει? εχεις δει πορνο να δεις τι μορια εχουν?
σκεψου την γεννα που βγαινει το παιδι,αρα αφου βγαινει το παιδι θα χωραει και το μοριο

----------


## Remedy

σιγουρα, ανατομικα δεν μπορουν να πανε ολοι με ολους, αλλα να ξερεις οτι οι σωματικες διαστασεις, δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτο.μπορει εσυ να εισαι μικροσωμη και αυτος μεγαλοσωμος, αλλα να ταιραζετε μια χαρα στο σεξ, ανατομικα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ναι!!! να του το πεις!!!
> αφου φτασατε εκει και σου αρεσε η φαση , να του πεις οτι εγω ετσι και ετσι. δεν εχω προχωρησει γιατι φοβαμαι. ας κανονιζε εκεινος, και εσυ θα προχωρουσες μεχρι να νοιωσεις ασχημα. οχι μονο με την θεα!!!
> πες του οτι αν πονεσεις θα σταματησεις και τελος. απλα πραγματα...


Τι να του πω όπως τα κάνε και οπως τα εκανα.σκατα τα καναμε δηλαδή. Αφού είδα το τεραστιο πεος του τον αναγκασα να μου πει για την γυναίκα και τα παιδια.όταν μου είπε ότι είναι παντρεμενος με παιδιά έκανα ότι ξαφνιαστηκα και αυτός το αλλαξε μετά και είπε ότι ζουν μακριά και είναι χωρισμενοι.μετά του ειπα τέλος και μου είπε ότι έτσι στο είπα γιατί επεμενες ότι έχω κάτι. Όλο ψέμα δηλαδή. Ε μετά εγώ τι να του πω για τον φόβο μου και το πεος και το σεξ.το μόνο καλό ήταν ότι του είπα δεν πρόκειται να κάνω σεξ μαζί σου στο λέω τιμια.και είπε δεν πειραζει.θα έρχεται να κάνουμε ότι θέλω εγώ. Βέβαια ελπιζει γιατί δεν ξέρει. Αλλά ίσως την επόμενη με πιεσει πιο πολύ γιατί τον ειδα ασυγκρατικο.μάλλον αυτή ηταν και η τελευταία.

----------


## panos19

> σιγουρα, ανατομικα δεν μπορουν να πανε ολοι με ολους, αλλα να ξερεις οτι οι σωματικες διαστασεις, δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτο.μπορει εσυ να εισαι μικροσωμη και αυτος μεγαλοσωμος, αλλα να ταιραζετε μια χαρα στο σεξ, ανατομικα.


και στα πορνο πως πανε?
υπαρχουν και τα λιπαντικα που βοηθουν





> Τι να του πω όπως τα κάνε και οπως τα εκανα.σκατα τα καναμε δηλαδή. Αφού είδα το τεραστιο πεος του τον αναγκασα να μου πει για την γυναίκα και τα παιδια.όταν μου είπε ότι είναι παντρεμενος με παιδιά έκανα ότι ξαφνιαστηκα και αυτός το αλλαξε μετά και είπε ότι ζουν μακριά και είναι χωρισμενοι.μετά του ειπα τέλος και μου είπε ότι έτσι στο είπα γιατί επεμενες ότι έχω κάτι. Όλο ψέμα δηλαδή. Ε μετά εγώ τι να του πω για τον φόβο μου και το πεος και το σεξ.το μόνο καλό ήταν ότι του είπα δεν πρόκειται να κάνω σεξ μαζί σου στο λέω τιμια.και είπε δεν πειραζει.θα έρχεται να κάνουμε ότι θέλω εγώ. Βέβαια ελπιζει γιατί δεν ξέρει. Αλλά ίσως την επόμενη με πιεσει πιο πολύ γιατί τον ειδα ασυγκρατικο.μάλλον αυτή ηταν και η τελευταία.


εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν θελεις να κανεις σεξ μαζι του ή του το ειπες πανω στα νευρα σου?

----------


## Remedy

> Τι να του πω όπως τα κάνε και οπως τα εκανα.σκατα τα καναμε δηλαδή. Αφού είδα το τεραστιο πεος του τον αναγκασα να μου πει για την γυναίκα και τα παιδια.όταν μου είπε ότι είναι παντρεμενος με παιδιά έκανα ότι ξαφνιαστηκα και αυτός το αλλαξε μετά και είπε ότι ζουν μακριά και είναι χωρισμενοι.μετά του ειπα τέλος και μου είπε ότι έτσι στο είπα γιατί επεμενες ότι έχω κάτι. Όλο ψέμα δηλαδή. Ε μετά εγώ τι να του πω για τον φόβο μου και το πεος και το σεξ.το μόνο καλό ήταν ότι του είπα δεν πρόκειται να κάνω σεξ μαζί σου στο λέω τιμια.και είπε δεν πειραζει.θα έρχεται να κάνουμε ότι θέλω εγώ. Βέβαια ελπιζει γιατί δεν ξέρει. Αλλά ίσως την επόμενη με πιεσει πιο πολύ γιατί τον ειδα ασυγκρατικο.μάλλον αυτή ηταν και η τελευταία.


για τον γαιδαρο - καβαλα ειναι ο τυπος, αλλα κι εσυ πρεπει να αποφασισεις καποια στιγμη αν θες η δεν θες να σου "πει" οτι ειναι παντρεμενος...
ωστοσο αν καταληξεις και παλι μαζι του να κοιτας το πεος του, μιλα του ξεκαθαρα ποιος ειναι ο φοβος σου....

----------


## little

> σιγουρα, ανατομικα δεν μπορουν να πανε ολοι με ολους, αλλα να ξερεις οτι οι σωματικες διαστασεις, δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτο.μπορει εσυ να εισαι μικροσωμη και αυτος μεγαλοσωμος, αλλα να ταιραζετε μια χαρα στο σεξ, ανατομικα.


Σοβαρα τωρα ; γιατι δεν μπορουν ανατομικά να πανε όλοι με όλους δηλαδη;

----------


## Remedy

> και στα πορνο πως πανε?
> υπαρχουν και τα λιπαντικα που βοηθουν


μην λες ασχετα ρε πανο. η αποστολια, παει στα πορνο;;; αλλες πανε. σου ειπαν αυτες που πανε στα πορνο οτι εχουν καποιο προβλημα;

----------


## Αποστολια

> ηταν η πρωτη φορα που το ειδες γυμνο?ποσο τεραστιο δηλαδη? σε μηκος ή παχος?
> μα εσυ δεν εχει δοκιμασει,πως ξερεις οτι δεν μπορει να χωρεσει? εχεις δει πορνο να δεις τι μορια εχουν?
> σκεψου την γεννα που βγαινει το παιδι,αρα αφου βγαινει το παιδι θα χωραει και το μοριο


Οχι δεν τον είχα ξανά δει γυμνο.σε πάχος ήταν πολύ. Και αυτό το φοβάμαι πιο πολύ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> σιγουρα, ανατομικα δεν μπορουν να πανε ολοι με ολους, αλλα να ξερεις οτι οι σωματικες διαστασεις, δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτο.μπορει εσυ να εισαι μικροσωμη και αυτος μεγαλοσωμος, αλλα να ταιραζετε μια χαρα στο σεξ, ανατομικα.


Επειδή η γυναικολογος η μία που πήγα μου είπε ότι είμαι στενη και είχε πάρει φόβο από τότε και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα χωράει. Αν θα ταιριαζαμε δεν ξέρω. Ξέρω όμως ότι ίσως είναι αδύνατον να κάνουμε.

----------


## Remedy

> Σοβαρα τωρα ; γιατι δεν μπορουν ανατομικά να πανε όλοι με όλους δηλαδη;


επειδη μπορει πραγματι καποια κοπελα να εχει πολυ μικρο κολπο χωρις να ειναι καν παρθενα, και ενας ανδρας ενα τεραστιο πεος. αλλα αυτο δεν εξαρταται απο τις εξωτερικες διαστασεις τους... και γενικα, ειναι σπανιο να ειναι τοσο φοβερη η διαφορα που να μην μπορουν να....

----------


## Remedy

> Επειδή η γυναικολογος η μία που πήγα μου είπε ότι είμαι στενη και είχε πάρει φόβο από τότε και είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα χωράει. Αν θα ταιριαζαμε δεν ξέρω. Ξέρω όμως ότι ίσως είναι αδύνατον να κάνουμε.


εισαι βεβαιη οτι εννοουσε την εισοδο και οχι το ευρος της λεκανης για περιπτωση κυησης κλπ;;;
αν βαλεις στο μυαλο σου οτι ειναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ, τοτε θα γινει αδυνατον.
στο ξαναλεω, αν σε ενδιαφερει να προχωρησεις μαζι του, πες του το προβλημα σου κι ας κανονισει εκεινος ο,τι θελει.

----------


## little

> επειδη μπορει πραγματι καποια κοπελα να εχει πολυ μικρο κολπο χωρις να ειναι καν παρθενα, και ενας ανδρας ενα τεραστιο πεος. αλλα αυτο δεν εξαρταται απο τις εξωτερικες διαστασεις τους... και γενικα, ειναι σπανιο να ειναι τοσο φοβερη η διαφορα που να μην μπορουν να....


και πως μπορείς να το ξέρεις αν εχεις αντικειμενικά μικρό κόλπο;

----------


## Remedy

> και πως μπορείς να το ξέρεις αν εχεις αντικειμενικά μικρό κόλπο;


βλεπεις αν ταιριαζεις με τον αλλον. τι να το κανεις το αντικειμενικα; το "αντικειμενικα" αν σε ενδιαφερει, το ρωτας στον γυναικολογο που τους εχει δει ολους...

----------


## panos19

> Οχι δεν τον είχα ξανά δει γυμνο.σε πάχος ήταν πολύ. Και αυτό το φοβάμαι πιο πολύ.


σε μήκος? με κολπική διείσδυση δεν θα έχεις τόσο θέμα με το πάχος αλλά στο πρωκτικό μπορεί να σε ζορίσει αλλά αν ξέρει ο τύπος μπορεί να μην νοιώσεις κάτι
γενικά θέλει καλά προκατακτικα





> μην λες ασχετα ρε πανο. η αποστολια, παει στα πορνο;;; αλλες πανε. σου ειπαν αυτες που πανε στα πορνο οτι εχουν καποιο προβλημα;


απλώς αναφέρομαι στο πορνο και τα μεγέθη
έχω κάποια γνώση περί του θέματος

----------


## Αποστολια

> και στα πορνο πως πανε?
> υπαρχουν και τα λιπαντικα που βοηθουν
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν θελεις να κανεις σεξ μαζι του ή του το ειπες πανω στα νευρα σου?


Να κάνω σεξ θέλω στη σκεψη μαζί του. Στην πραξη θα διστασω και τώρα που είδα και το πεος δεν έχω πιστεύω καμία ελπιδα

----------


## Αποστολια

> για τον γαιδαρο - καβαλα ειναι ο τυπος, αλλα κι εσυ πρεπει να αποφασισεις καποια στιγμη αν θες η δεν θες να σου "πει" οτι ειναι παντρεμενος...
> ωστοσο αν καταληξεις και παλι μαζι του να κοιτας το πεος του, μιλα του ξεκαθαρα ποιος ειναι ο φοβος σου....


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εγώ του δίνω αντιφατικα μηνύματα ενώ ξερω.δηλαδή από την μία του λέω πες μου την αλήθεια και από την αλλή του λέω αν έχεις σχέση θα βρω άλλον ελεύθερο δεν μπλεκω εγώ με ζευγάρια. Ε εκεί που πάει να πει την αλήθεια του λέω εγώ θα φύγω και τα αλλαζει.
Η αλήθεια είναι θέλω να συνεχισω.όμως με στεναχωρει η όλη κατασταση μαζί του.εγώ ερωτευομαι αυτός δεν διαθέτει καν χρόνο από τη ζωή του για μένα μόνο όταν εργαζεται έρχεται στα πεταχτα καμία ώρα. Ε δεν γίνεται έτσι και μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο.
Του εξήγησα ότι δεν λειτουργω έτσι. Ότι δεν θέλω μαζί του δέσμευση αλλά μια βόλτα και ισως ένα ποτό να το ήθελα εφόσον δήλωνε ελεύθερος. Δεν ξέρω μπερδεμενη κατασταση γιατί εγώ έχω συναισθηματα και αυτός όχι. Από την άλλη μου δίνει το ελεύθερο να κάνουμε ότι θελω στις ερωτικες πράξεις. Ε πιστεύω να μη με βιασει κιόλας.θα με ζόρισει βέβαια αν ξανά παω.
το μόνο που ζήτησε είναι μια φορά να με γλυψει λεει τίποτε άλλο δε θελει.ε ίσως πιστεύει ότι θα το πάω και πάρα πέρα μετά.

----------


## panos19

> Να κάνω σεξ θέλω στη σκεψη μαζί του. Στην πραξη θα διστασω και τώρα που είδα και το πεος δεν έχω πιστεύω καμία ελπιδα


αν ήταν μικρό δηλαδή θα έκανες κάτι? 
είχα διαβάσει μια περίπτωση στο εξωτερικό, είχε παντρευτεί ένα ζευγάρι και την πρώτη νύκτα πήγαν να κάνουν σεξ και μόλις είδε η γυναίκα το μόριο του άντρα της, χώρισαν επειδή ήταν μεγάλο! 

επειδή δεν έχεις μέτρο σύγκρισης με πρώην , για αυτό σου φαίνεται μεγάλο! μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να είναι μικρό

----------


## Αποστολια

> εισαι βεβαιη οτι εννοουσε την εισοδο και οχι το ευρος της λεκανης για περιπτωση κυησης κλπ;;;
> αν βαλεις στο μυαλο σου οτι ειναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ, τοτε θα γινει αδυνατον.
> στο ξαναλεω, αν σε ενδιαφερει να προχωρησεις μαζι του, πες του το προβλημα σου κι ας κανονισει εκεινος ο,τι θελει.


Τότε εξωτερικά μου είχε κάνει εξέταση η γυναικολογος. Της είχα πει τις φοβίες μου στο σεξ και λέει είσαι στενή αλλά αυτο δεν σημαινει ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σεξ.και αλλες έχουν στενο κόλπο σαν εσένα. Αυτό,δεν μιλησαμε για κυηση.η μια γυναικολογος μου το είπε.η άλλη μου είπε μια χαρά μπορείς να κάνεις σεξ.δεν μου μίλησε ότι είμαι στενη και τέτοια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> σε μήκος? με κολπική διείσδυση δεν θα έχεις τόσο θέμα με το πάχος αλλά στο πρωκτικό μπορεί να σε ζορίσει αλλά αν ξέρει ο τύπος μπορεί να μην νοιώσεις κάτι
> γενικά θέλει καλά προκατακτικα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> απλώς αναφέρομαι στο πορνο και τα μεγέθη
> έχω κάποια γνώση περί του θέματος


Βρε ποιο πρωκτικο.ούτε στο στόμα μου δεν θα χωράει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> αν ήταν μικρό δηλαδή θα έκανες κάτι? 
> είχα διαβάσει μια περίπτωση στο εξωτερικό, είχε παντρευτεί ένα ζευγάρι και την πρώτη νύκτα πήγαν να κάνουν σεξ και μόλις είδε η γυναίκα το μόριο του άντρα της, χώρισαν επειδή ήταν μεγάλο! 
> 
> επειδή δεν έχεις μέτρο σύγκρισης με πρώην , για αυτό σου φαίνεται μεγάλο! μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να είναι μικρό


Έχω δει τρεις άντρες μέχρι τώρα. Ο πρώτος μου φαινοταν μεγάλος και λίγο παχυς.
Με τον φίλο μου που ειμαι τώρα είπα Οκ έχει πιο μικρό και μου άρεσε αυτό. 
Βλέποντας και τον τριτο όμως είπα χριστε μου τι είναι αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι υπερβολικη αλλά σίγουρα είμαι για γέλια. 
Πάντως ήθελα να του κάνω στοματικο.μέχρι εκεί παρακάτω με το φόβο που έχω αδυνατον να συνεχίσω.

----------


## panos19

> Βρε ποιο πρωκτικο.ούτε στο στόμα μου δεν θα χωράει.


Εντάξει βρε, υπερβάλλεις! 
μα στο έχουν πει και οι γυναικολογοι πως δεν υπάρχει θέμα, μην σκέφτεσαι τέτοια πράγματα και σε πάνε πίσω

ο 1ος με τον 3ος έχουν μεγάλοι διαφορά?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εντάξει βρε, υπερβάλλεις! 
> μα στο έχουν πει και οι γυναικολογοι πως δεν υπάρχει θέμα, μην σκέφτεσαι τέτοια πράγματα και σε πάνε πίσω


Τι να σκεφτω ρε Πανο.την γκαντεμια μου κλαιω.είχα που είχε τον φόβο μου ήρθε και το κερασακι στην τούρτα.

Να σου πω την αλήθεια έχω ξεχασει ποσος ήταν του πρώτου γιατί τώρα έχω άλλο μέτρο σύγκρισης. Νομίζω ότι ο τελευταίος είναι πολύ πιο χοντρος.
Πω πω θα μας διαβαζουν και θα γελάνε εδώ μεσα

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Τι να του πω δηλαδή ότι φοβάμαι που είναι τεραστιος.49 κιλά εγώ και το πεος του είναι όσο ο καρπός του χεριου μου.ανατομίκα μάλλον κάποιες γυναίκες δεν μπορούν να πάνε με όλους. Κριμα


Δεν παίζει αυτό που λες. Στους ανθρώπους υπάρχει μια μικρή ποικιλομορφία διαστάσεων , αλλά δεν είναι σκυλιά. Μπορεί μια γυναίκα 1.45 να πάει με έναν άνδρα 2.05 . Άσε που έχει φροντίσει η φύση και το άνοιγμα του κόλπου στη γυναίκα 1.45 δεν είναι και πολύ μικρότερο από μία 1.75 ή και 1.85 . Το επιβεβαιώνω εκ πείρας, έχω πάει και με 1.45 και με 1.85.
Αντίστοιχα το πέος ενός μεγαλόσωμου άνδρα, δεν είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερο από ενός μικρόσωμου. Δεν έχει τη διαφορά δηλαδή που έχει το μηριαίο οστό καθενός. 

Δεν είμαστε σκυλιά ! Να έχουμε τσιουάουα και ροτβάϊλερ. 

Αν γίνω λίγο πιο αηδιαστικός ... αν τσεκάρει κανείς τι μπορεί να βγει από τον πρωκτό ... ξεπερνάει κατά πολύ το πιο τεράστιο πέος ! Οπότε και το πρωκτικό είναι εφικτό , μεταξύ ατόμων με τεράστια διαφορά σε διαστάσεις. Απλά εκεί παίζει θέμα τεχνικής. Στην ταϋλάνδη , δεν πάνε τόσα εκατομμύρια δυτικά γομάρια 2 μέτρα , με γυναικάκια 1.40 ;
Προφανώς μπαίνουν !

----------


## panos19

> Τι να σκεφτω ρε Πανο.την γκαντεμια μου κλαιω.είχα που είχε τον φόβο μου ήρθε και το κερασακι στην τούρτα.
> 
> Να σου πω την αλήθεια έχω ξεχασει ποσος ήταν του πρώτου γιατί τώρα έχω άλλο μέτρο σύγκρισης. Νομίζω ότι ο τελευταίος είναι πολύ πιο χοντρος.
> Πω πω θα μας διαβαζουν και θα γελάνε εδώ μεσα



κοίτα δεν σημαίνει ντε και καλά με κάποιον προικισμένο θα πονεσεις, μπορεί και με κάποιον με μεσαίο να πονεσεις αν είναι άγαρμπος
γνωρίζω περιπτώσεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν παίζει αυτό που λες. Στους ανθρώπους υπάρχει μια μικρή ποικιλομορφία διαστάσεων , αλλά δεν είναι σκυλιά. Μπορεί μια γυναίκα 1.45 να πάει με έναν άνδρα 2.05 . Άσε που έχει φροντίσει η φύση και το άνοιγμα του κόλπου στη γυναίκα 1.45 δεν είναι και πολύ μικρότερο από μία 1.75 ή και 1.85 . Το επιβεβαιώνω εκ πείρας, έχω πάει και με 1.45 και με 1.85.
> Αντίστοιχα το πέος ενός μεγαλόσωμου άνδρα, δεν είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερο από ενός μικρόσωμου. Δεν έχει τη διαφορά δηλαδή που έχει το μηριαίο οστό καθενός. 
> 
> Δεν είμαστε σκυλιά ! Να έχουμε τσιουάουα και ροτβάϊλερ. 
> 
> Αν γίνω λίγο πιο αηδιαστικός ... αν τσεκάρει κανείς τι μπορεί να βγει από τον πρωκτό ... ξεπερνάει κατά πολύ το πιο τεράστιο πέος ! Οπότε και το πρωκτικό είναι εφικτό , μεταξύ ατόμων με τεράστια διαφορά σε διαστάσεις. Απλά εκεί παίζει θέμα τεχνικής. Στην ταϋλάνδη , δεν πάνε τόσα εκατομμύρια δυτικά γομάρια 2 μέτρα , με γυναικάκια 1.40 ;
> Προφανώς μπαίνουν !


Μακάρι να ισχυουν αυτα που λες και σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Κοίτα δεν είπα ότι επειδή εγώ είμαι 1.61 και αυτός 1.90 δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σεξ για αυτό. Είπα ότι ο δικός μου κολπος είναι στενος και το δικό του πεος τεραστιο.δεν είναι θέμα υψους και κιλών. 
Άμα σου πω για να γίνω και εγώ αηδιαστικη ότι το δικό του ξεπερναει κατά πολύ αυτό που βγαίνει από τον πρωκτο τι θα πεις?μάλλον ότι είμαι η πιο άτυχη στον κόσμο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> κοίτα δεν σημαίνει ντε και καλά με κάποιον προικισμένο θα πονεσεις, μπορεί και με κάποιον με μεσαίο να πονεσεις αν είναι άγαρμπος
> γνωρίζω περιπτώσεις


Εδώ δεν είναι θέμα πόνου είναι θέμα ανατομίας.αφού δεν τσεκαρα στο στόμα να σου πω αν χωράει δεν εκανά τίποτα χαχα.με την περιεργεια θα μείνω.
Τι να πω ρε παιδί μου από το κακό στο χειρότερο πάω. Η μάλλον από το μικρότερο στο μεγαλύτερο πάω. Φοβάμαι αν βγω και με άλλον θα έχει ακόμη πιο μεγαλο χαχα

----------


## Sonia

Αποστολία εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτή την περίπτωση την έχεις κάψει ήδη για πάρα πολλούς λόγους. Μακάρι να γίνει κάτι επιτέλους με αυτόν, αλλά εγώ δεν το βλέπω. Αν ήταν να γίνει θα είχε γίνει τόσο καιρό.

Επιμένω ότι κάποια άλλη στιγμή θα γίνει κάτι με άλλον εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις και η ίδια. Χωρίς πολλά σούξου μούξου μανταλάκια. Θα εκπλαγείς και η ίδια με το πόσο γρήγορα και απλά έγινε τελικά.
Αλλά πρέπει να έχεις και λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο να ασχοληθείς με εσένα ή να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή στη ρουτίνα σου ώστε να κάτσει η φάση με αυτόν τον άλλον. Αν σπαταλάς τον χρόνο σου σε καμμένες περιπτώσεις, άστα να πάνε. Εσύ ασχολείσαι όλη την ώρα με έναν που δεν γουστάρεις και παίζετε τις κουμπάρες και με έναν άλλο που ψιλογουστάρεις αλλά παίζετε την κολοκυθιά. Δεν πάς πουθενά έτσι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτή την περίπτωση την έχεις κάψει ήδη για πάρα πολλούς λόγους. Μακάρι να γίνει κάτι επιτέλους με αυτόν, αλλά εγώ δεν το βλέπω. Αν ήταν να γίνει θα είχε γίνει τόσο καιρό.
> 
> Επιμένω ότι κάποια άλλη στιγμή θα γίνει κάτι με άλλον εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις και η ίδια. Χωρίς πολλά σούξου μούξου μανταλάκια. Θα εκπλαγείς και η ίδια με το πόσο γρήγορα και απλά έγινε τελικά.
> Αλλά πρέπει να έχεις και λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο να ασχοληθείς με εσένα ή να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή στη ρουτίνα σου ώστε να κάτσει η φάση με αυτόν τον άλλον. Αν σπαταλάς τον χρόνο σου σε καμμένες περιπτώσεις, άστα να πάνε. Εσύ ασχολείσαι όλη την ώρα με έναν που δεν γουστάρεις και παίζετε τις κουμπάρες και με έναν άλλο που ψιλογουστάρεις αλλά παίζετε την κολοκυθιά. Δεν πάς πουθενά έτσι.


Με τον φίλο μου δεν ασχολούμαι πολύ γιατί δεν έχει χρόνο. Και με τον παντρεμένο δεν ασχολούμαι γιατί δεν μου δίνει αυτός χρονο.και δεν τον ψιλογουσταρω αλλά τον γουσταρω πολύ. Νοιώθω όμορφα συναισθήματα για αυτόν παρολο που μου λέει ψέματα δεν του έχω κρατήσει κακία ούτε θέλω το κακό του.είναι η πρώτη φορά που δεν θυμωνω με αντρα που με κοροιδευει.
Πάντως θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι αφού δεν καναμε κάτι μέχρι τώρα μάλλον δεν θα γίνει. Ειδικα μετα απο αυτό που είδα καηκε από μονο του το θέμα. 
Πάντως μου κάνει καλό η επαφή μαζί του.με κάνει να σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το σεξ που χωρίς αυτόν το έχω αφησει στη άκρη. Συν του ότι μετά πηγαίνω στο φίλο μου και περνάω με αυτόν καλα όσο καλά μπορούμε δηλαδή χωρίς σεξ.καλό θα κάνει και στον παντρεμενο μαλλον γιατί τον φτιαχνω και πάει με την γυναίκα του.ψυχικό κανουμε μάλλον ο ένας στον άλλον.

----------


## Sonia

Πρέπει να ξεκλειδώσεις το μυαλό σου και να μην ασχολείσαι ούτε στη σκέψη με αυτούς, χαμένος χρόνος είναι. 

Τεσπα, να μην επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια, τη γνώμη μου την έχω ξαναπεί. 

Εσύ τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πρέπει να ξεκλειδώσεις το μυαλό σου και να μην ασχολείσαι ούτε στη σκέψη με αυτούς, χαμένος χρόνος είναι. 
> 
> Τεσπα, να μην επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια, τη γνώμη μου την έχω ξαναπεί. 
> 
> Εσύ τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις;


Θέλω να σταματήσω με τον παντρεμενο.αλλά δεν μπορώ. Όσο με φτυνει τόσο τρεχω από πίσω του.Η ζωή μου είναι βαρετή χωρίς αυτόν. 
Ηθελα να δω αν θα προχωρούσα μαζί του.Τώρα όμως με το τελευταίο περιστατικό τι να κάνω και που να πάω. Έχω που έχω την βλακεια στο κεφαλι μου έχω και την γκαντεμιά μου.
Πρακτικα πλέον σε σεξ μαζί του δεν γίνεται να προχωρήσω.συν τον φόβο που ήδη είχα.

----------


## panos19

> Εδώ δεν είναι θέμα πόνου είναι θέμα ανατομίας.αφού δεν τσεκαρα στο στόμα να σου πω αν χωράει δεν εκανά τίποτα χαχα.με την περιεργεια θα μείνω.
> Τι να πω ρε παιδί μου από το κακό στο χειρότερο πάω. Η μάλλον από το μικρότερο στο μεγαλύτερο πάω. Φοβάμαι αν βγω και με άλλον θα έχει ακόμη πιο μεγαλο χαχα


αφού σου είπαν οι γιατροί πως μπορείς κανονικά να κάνεις σεξ
ποιο μεγάλο ήταν και από το λεβιέ ταχυτήτων και από το χειρόφρενο? :-)

άλλες θέλουν μεγαλύτερα μόρια και εσύ που τον βρήκες δεν το θες :-)

----------


## Αποστολια

> αφού σου είπαν οι γιατροί πως μπορείς κανονικά να κάνεις σεξ
> ποιο μεγάλο ήταν και από το λεβιέ ταχυτήτων και από το χειρόφρενο? :-)
> 
> άλλες θέλουν μεγαλύτερα μόρια και εσύ που τον βρήκες δεν το θες :-)


 Πιο μεγάλο και από το λεβιε σε πάχος ναι χαχα.σε μήκος δεν είναι τεραστιο όσο είδα γιατί όταν το είδα αρχισα να απομακρυνομαι οπότε δεν το είδα και σχολαστικα ήταν και νύχτα. 
Το ξέρω ότι οι άλλες θέλουν μεγάλο και δεν βρίσκουν για αυτό λέω και εγώ πόσο γκαντεμια παίζει να έχω.λόγω του θέματος μου αυτά τραβάω τα μεγαλα τι να πω.όλα ανάποδα.

----------


## panos19

> Πιο μεγάλο και από το λεβιε σε πάχος ναι χαχα.σε μήκος δεν είναι τεραστιο όσο είδα γιατί όταν το είδα αρχισα να απομακρυνομαι οπότε δεν το είδα και σχολαστικα ήταν και νύχτα. 
> Το ξέρω ότι οι άλλες θέλουν μεγάλο και δεν βρίσκουν για αυτό λέω και εγώ πόσο γκαντεμια παίζει να έχω.λόγω του θέματος μου αυτά τραβάω τα μεγαλα τι να πω.όλα ανάποδα.


πορνοσταρ πραγματικός :-)
αυτός τι σου είπε όταν αντέδρασες έτσι? 

σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει και ο σωματοτυπος στο πως θα δείχνει το μόριο πχ δεν δείχνει το ίδιο σε κάποιον κοντό, ψηλό και εύσωμο και ας έχουν το ίδιο μετρημένο μόριο

----------


## Al_Bundy

Για θύμησε ... δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει ποτέ ; ή το έκανες με κανένα γαριδάκι ; Γιατί σε φοβίζει το όργανο του συγκεκριμένου ;

----------


## Honorata

Εγώ πάλι μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι η υπόθεση σου περίεργη, κρατώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για το ποσό μεγάλο ήταν τελικά το πεος. 

Γενικά όλοι ξέρουμε ότι έχεις φοβία στο σεξ και ότι δεν θα χωράει το πεος στο κόλπο σου. Μήπως όμως από το φόβο σου το είδες το συγκεκριμένο πεος πιο μεγάλο; για να βρεις ακόμα ένα "μειονέκτημα", και να μην προχωρήσεις; έλα τώρα σιγά μην έλεγε μια γυναικα σαν εσένα ποτέ...ελα μωρέ μια χαρά είναι ας το κάνουμε.

Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να του πεις το θέμα σου. Αφού το συνεχίζεις το μπαλαμουτι μαζί του και προσποιησε ότι δεν ξέρεις και τίποτα για το γάμο του, πρέπει να του πεις την αλήθεια για σένα και τους φόβους σου. Πρέπει να το κάνεις. Μπορεί να σε ξεμπλοκαρει με τον τρόπο του , έμπειρος άντρας είναι μπορεί να σου πει κάτι ή να κάνει κάτι και να σε ξεκλειδώσει. Αφού ήρθατε τόσο κοντά δεν χρειάζεται να το κρύβεις. Μη σου πω ότι σίγουρα έχει καταλάβει πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με σένα! Το βλέπει ότι κάπου κολλάς. 

Και αν αυτός σε εχει παρεξηγήσει τελείως και πιστεύει πράγματα πολύ χειρότερα για σένα από αυτό που είσαι στα αλήθεια; μπορεί να νομίζει κάτι πολύ πιο ασχημο για σένα από το ότι εισαι παρθένα με φοβίες.....

Για φαντάσου και τελικά να του πεις την αλήθεια και να ανακουφιστει και σου πει ότι φοβόταν μήπως του πεις κάτι πολύ χειρότερο ; με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά; 

Και σόρρυ κιόλας...οταν αυτός τον έβγαλε έξω για να του κάνεις στοματικό και εσύ το είδες και φρικαρες..τι του είπες;;;; Πώς το απεφυγες;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εγώ πάλι μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι η υπόθεση σου περίεργη, κρατώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για το ποσό μεγάλο ήταν τελικά το πεος. 
> 
> Γενικά όλοι ξέρουμε ότι έχεις φοβία στο σεξ και ότι δεν θα χωράει το πεος στο κόλπο σου. Μήπως όμως από το φόβο σου το είδες το συγκεκριμένο πεος πιο μεγάλο; για να βρεις ακόμα ένα "μειονέκτημα", και να μην προχωρήσεις; έλα τώρα σιγά μην έλεγε μια γυναικα σαν εσένα ποτέ...ελα μωρέ μια χαρά είναι ας το κάνουμε.
> 
> Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να του πεις το θέμα σου. Αφού το συνεχίζεις το μπαλαμουτι μαζί του και προσποιησε ότι δεν ξέρεις και τίποτα για το γάμο του, πρέπει να του πεις την αλήθεια για σένα και τους φόβους σου. Πρέπει να το κάνεις. Μπορεί να σε ξεμπλοκαρει με τον τρόπο του , έμπειρος άντρας είναι μπορεί να σου πει κάτι ή να κάνει κάτι και να σε ξεκλειδώσει. Αφού ήρθατε τόσο κοντά δεν χρειάζεται να το κρύβεις. Μη σου πω ότι σίγουρα έχει καταλάβει πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με σένα! Το βλέπει ότι κάπου κολλάς. 
> 
> Και αν αυτός σε εχει παρεξηγήσει τελείως και πιστεύει πράγματα πολύ χειρότερα για σένα από αυτό που είσαι στα αλήθεια; μπορεί να νομίζει κάτι πολύ πιο ασχημο για σένα από το ότι εισαι παρθένα με φοβίες.....
> 
> Για φαντάσου και τελικά να του πεις την αλήθεια και να ανακουφιστει και σου πει ότι φοβόταν μήπως του πεις κάτι πολύ χειρότερο ; με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά; 
> ...


Ήταν χοντρό. Δεν ήταν το θέμα ότι ήταν πολύ μεγαλο σε μηκος.δεν φοβάμαι το μήκος όσο το πάχος. Τι να πω ίσως και να τα παραλεω γιατί από τους τρεις άντρες που είδα έχει το πιο παχύ. Εβαλα και είδα και πορνο βρε και σε πάχος είναι από μερικά πιο παχύ. Είδα πάντως στο πάχος του αρκετα.που στα πορνο βάζουν μεγάλα ε.

Σίγουρα έχει καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλα. Αφού χθες του ειπα ότι επειδή θέλω να είμαι ειλικρινής μαζί σου ,σου λέω ότι τσάμπα ερχεσαι μαζί μου γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό που θες ίσως να μην στο δώσω ποτέ. Αυτός επιμενει ότι δεν το νοιάζει αυτό. Ότι θέλει να έρχεται αραιά και που και να κάνουμε αυτά που θέλω. Το μόνο που μου ζήτησε και επιμενει είναι ότι θέλει να με γλυψει.

Τι χειρότερο να πιστεψει δηλαδή από αυτό? Α στο τέλος μου είπε ότι ξέρω γιατί δεν θες να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί έχεις άλλον και μετά πας σε αυτόν. Και δικιο έχει γιατί πηγαίνω στον φίλο μου και εκτονωνομαι.βέβαια χθες πριν τον δω γυμνό ήταν η πρώτη φορα που είπα ναι με αυτόν θα κανω σεξ.μου το εβγαλε για μια στιγμή μέχρι που είδα και έπαθα ένα σοκ.

Όταν τον έβγαλε έξω και τον είδα και τον επιασα του είπα ότι αν μου πεις την αλήθεια θα σου κάνω στοματικό.και τότε τον είδα να το σκεφτεται.και συνεχισα να τον πιεζω.μέχρι που για να τον αποφυγω τον ρώτησα είσαι αρραβωνιασμενος λέει ναι μετά είπε όχι μετά λέω είσαι παντρεμενος λέει ναι με δύο παιδιά και όταν έκανα πως ξαφνιαστηκα και τραβηχτηκα για να γλιτωσω και από το στοματικο που ναι μεν ήθελα αλλά δεν όταν το είδα γυμνό τότε ξανά αλλαξε και είπε επινοησα ότι είμαι παντρεμενος με παιδιά γιατί επιμενεις και θες να ακούσεις ότι κάτι έχω. 
Δουλευομαστε μεταξυ μας δηλαδή. Ναι μεν θέλει να μου πει την αλήθεια αλλά ξέρει ότι αν μου πει δεν θα το δεχτώ η μάλλον έτσι θεωρει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> πορνοσταρ πραγματικός :-)
> αυτός τι σου είπε όταν αντέδρασες έτσι? 
> 
> σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει και ο σωματοτυπος στο πως θα δείχνει το μόριο πχ δεν δείχνει το ίδιο σε κάποιον κοντό, ψηλό και εύσωμο και ας έχουν το ίδιο μετρημένο μόριο


Δεν αντέδρασα σε αυτόν γΙα το πεος του.τον πίεσα εκείνη την ώρα να μου πει για αυτόν και αλλαξαμε θέμα. Δεν κατάλαβε ότι φοβηθηκα με το μέγεθος.

----------


## Al_Bundy

Μάλλον μας τρολάρεις. Στοματικό φοβάσαι να του κάνεις. Σεξ φοβάσαι το μέγεθος. Στο να σε γλείψει αυτός τι φοβάσαι ;; Μήπως έχει και μεγάλη γλώσσα και ... πονέσεις ;
Μήπως είναι τραχιά σαν γυαλόχαρτο και σε γδάρει ;;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Για θύμησε ... δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει ποτέ ; ή το έκανες με κανένα γαριδάκι ; Γιατί σε φοβίζει το όργανο του συγκεκριμένου ;


Με φοβιζει γιατί δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ με κανεναν.
Είχα που είχα τον ανεξηγητο φόβο μου για το σεξ τώρα που είδα και αυτό με τίποτα. 
Ο φίλος μου έχει πιο μικρό είχα συνηθισει σε πιο μικρά μεγεθη και αναλογικά άμα μας βάλει δίπλα δίπλα δεν ταιριαζουμε.είναι πολύ ψηλός και εγώ κοντη.αλλά καμία φορά και ένας ψηλός δεν έχει προσοντα.αυτό σκεφτηκα αλλά που να ήξερα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μάλλον μας τρολάρεις. Στοματικό φοβάσαι να του κάνεις. Σεξ φοβάσαι το μέγεθος. Στο να σε γλείψει αυτός τι φοβάσαι ;; Μήπως έχει και μεγάλη γλώσσα και ... πονέσεις ;
> Μήπως είναι τραχιά σαν γυαλόχαρτο και σε γδάρει ;;


Έλα βρε που σας τρολαρω τόσο καιρό. Έχω πρόβλημα χρόνια τωρα απλώς το συζητω γιατι με ανακουφιζει λίγο η κουβέντα. 
Δεν φοβάμαι να του κάνω στοματικο.είπα ήθελα να του κάνω στοματικο αλλά παγωσα με αυτό που είδα. Αλλά δεν φοβάμαι να το κάνω έτοιμη ήμουν να το κάνω. Στο σεξ ναι φοβαμαι.αναλογικα άμα βάλεις δίπλα το δικο του στο δικό μου δεν ταιριάζουν θεωρω.
Να με γλυψει δεν φοβαμαι αλλά γενικά και ο τρόπος που με αγγιζει με πονάει. Είναι πολύ βιαστικος και απότομος στις κινησεις στα φιλιά με δαγκωνει.από το τελευταίο ραντεβού έφυγα με δύο μελάνιες και μια τεραστια πιπιλια συν ότι το στηθος μου κοντεψε να το ξεριζωσει.στο στοματικο και γενικα σε όλα έχω συνηθισει με τον φίλο μου που είναι πιο τρυφερος.τι να πω ίσως είμαι εγώ περιεργη και ιδιοτροπη.

----------


## Al_Bundy

Αυτά που λες εδώ ... δεν μπορείς να του τα πεις ; ΟΧΙ ΔΑΓΚΩΝΙΕΣ ... και να μη σε πιέζει σαν τανάλια στο στήθος ;;;;
Αλλά στο να σε γλείψει αυτός .... ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ;;;;; ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΕΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ... ΧΛΩΜΟ ....

----------


## Honorata

Χαχαχαχα για ένα πράγμα σε παραδέχομαι...εισαι γάτα. Μια χαρά τον έπαιξες, πονηρά και πρόστυχα. 

Εγώ νομίζω μόνο και μόνο επειδή σου αρέσει και δεν μπορείς να παραιτηθείς από τη προσπάθεια να κάνεις κάτι μαζί του πρέπει να του μιλήσεις. Ότι εισαι παρθένα, ότι φοβάσαι πρέπει να του το πεις. Αυτός δεν είναι καλύτερος σου και όχι μόνο αυτό. Είναι η τέλεια ευκαιρία για σένα. Αφού σου αρέσει, μπορεί να σε ξεκλειδώσει....και καλύτερα να πεις την αλήθεια σε κάποιον που ξέρεις ότι παίζει μαζί σου και ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά πάρα να την έλεγες σε κάποιον που θα ήσουν πολύ ερωτευμένη και θα άξιζε, με κίνδυνο να εξαφανιστεί ο άλλος μετά την αποκάλυψη. Και να χάσεις πραγματικα κάτι καλό. Αυτός και στη χειρότερη να φύγει ή να σε μειώσει χεστηκες ξέρεις ότι είναι μαπας και παντρεμένος και δεν κάνει για σένα. 

Σκέψου έξυπνα και άσε τους φόβους σου. Δεν είναι κάνεις τέλειος.. έχεις και εσύ ελαττώματα οκει εισαι παρθένα και έχεις φοβίες.....αυτό όμως δεν σε κάνει χειρότερη από κάποιον που είναι μαλακας, ψεύτης, και άπιστος....μη φοβάσαι να εκτεθείς στον συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να βγεις κερδισμένη 




> Ήταν χοντρό. Δεν ήταν το θέμα ότι ήταν πολύ μεγαλο σε μηκος.δεν φοβάμαι το μήκος όσο το πάχος. Τι να πω ίσως και να τα παραλεω γιατί από τους τρεις άντρες που είδα έχει το πιο παχύ. Εβαλα και είδα και πορνο βρε και σε πάχος είναι από μερικά πιο παχύ. Είδα πάντως στο πάχος του αρκετα.που στα πορνο βάζουν μεγάλα ε.
> 
> Σίγουρα έχει καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλα. Αφού χθες του ειπα ότι επειδή θέλω να είμαι ειλικρινής μαζί σου ,σου λέω ότι τσάμπα ερχεσαι μαζί μου γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό που θες ίσως να μην στο δώσω ποτέ. Αυτός επιμενει ότι δεν το νοιάζει αυτό. Ότι θέλει να έρχεται αραιά και που και να κάνουμε αυτά που θέλω. Το μόνο που μου ζήτησε και επιμενει είναι ότι θέλει να με γλυψει.
> 
> Τι χειρότερο να πιστεψει δηλαδή από αυτό? Α στο τέλος μου είπε ότι ξέρω γιατί δεν θες να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί έχεις άλλον και μετά πας σε αυτόν. Και δικιο έχει γιατί πηγαίνω στον φίλο μου και εκτονωνομαι.βέβαια χθες πριν τον δω γυμνό ήταν η πρώτη φορα που είπα ναι με αυτόν θα κανω σεξ.μου το εβγαλε για μια στιγμή μέχρι που είδα και έπαθα ένα σοκ.
> 
> Όταν τον έβγαλε έξω και τον είδα και τον επιασα του είπα ότι αν μου πεις την αλήθεια θα σου κάνω στοματικό.και τότε τον είδα να το σκεφτεται.και συνεχισα να τον πιεζω.μέχρι που για να τον αποφυγω τον ρώτησα είσαι αρραβωνιασμενος λέει ναι μετά είπε όχι μετά λέω είσαι παντρεμενος λέει ναι με δύο παιδιά και όταν έκανα πως ξαφνιαστηκα και τραβηχτηκα για να γλιτωσω και από το στοματικο που ναι μεν ήθελα αλλά δεν όταν το είδα γυμνό τότε ξανά αλλαξε και είπε επινοησα ότι είμαι παντρεμενος με παιδιά γιατί επιμενεις και θες να ακούσεις ότι κάτι έχω. 
> Δουλευομαστε μεταξυ μας δηλαδή. Ναι μεν θέλει να μου πει την αλήθεια αλλά ξέρει ότι αν μου πει δεν θα το δεχτώ η μάλλον έτσι θεωρει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αυτά που λες εδώ ... δεν μπορείς να του τα πεις ; ΟΧΙ ΔΑΓΚΩΝΙΕΣ ... και να μη σε πιέζει σαν τανάλια στο στήθος ;;;;
> Αλλά στο να σε γλείψει αυτός .... ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ;;;;; ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΕΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ... ΧΛΩΜΟ ....


Δεν ξέρω οι άλλες γυναίκες πως το νιώθουν αλλά και εκεί όταν σε πιεζουν πολυ με τη γλωσσα ενοχλησε.είναι ευαισθητο εκείνο το σημείο αρκετά ειδικά στην αρχή μέχρι να ερεθιστει.αλλιώς τι να πω το ξανά λέω ότι ίσως είμαι εγώ ιδιοτροπη.του λέω να σταματησει να κάνει αυτα τα απότομα αλλά μου λέει δεν μπορει γιατί του έρχεται να με φαει.ε τι να πω ίσως δεν καταλαβαίνει τι κάνει η ίσως εγώ είμαι υπερβολικη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χαχαχαχα για ένα πράγμα σε παραδέχομαι...εισαι γάτα. Μια χαρά τον έπαιξες, πονηρά και πρόστυχα. 
> 
> Εγώ νομίζω μόνο και μόνο επειδή σου αρέσει και δεν μπορείς να παραιτηθείς από τη προσπάθεια να κάνεις κάτι μαζί του πρέπει να του μιλήσεις. Ότι εισαι παρθένα, ότι φοβάσαι πρέπει να του το πεις. Αυτός δεν είναι καλύτερος σου και όχι μόνο αυτό. Είναι η τέλεια ευκαιρία για σένα. Αφού σου αρέσει, μπορεί να σε ξεκλειδώσει....και καλύτερα να πεις την αλήθεια σε κάποιον που ξέρεις ότι παίζει μαζί σου και ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά πάρα να την έλεγες σε κάποιον που θα ήσουν πολύ ερωτευμένη και θα άξιζε, με κίνδυνο να εξαφανιστεί ο άλλος μετά την αποκάλυψη. Και να χάσεις πραγματικα κάτι καλό. Αυτός και στη χειρότερη να φύγει ή να σε μειώσει χεστηκες ξέρεις ότι είναι μαπας και παντρεμένος και δεν κάνει για σένα. 
> 
> Σκέψου έξυπνα και άσε τους φόβους σου. Δεν είναι κάνεις τέλειος.. έχεις και εσύ ελαττώματα οκει εισαι παρθένα και έχεις φοβίες.....αυτό όμως δεν σε κάνει χειρότερη από κάποιον που είναι μαλακας, ψεύτης, και άπιστος....μη φοβάσαι να εκτεθείς στον συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να βγεις κερδισμένη


Χαχα ναι γάτα με πεταλα τι να σου πω.εγώ είμαι το θύμα γιατί την έχω πατήσει μαζί του.νοιωθω ερωτευμενη και ναι ίσως με πειραξει αν φύγει. Θα στεναχωρηθω σίγουρα. Ξέρω ότι δεν κάνει για μένα λόγω που είναι παντρεμενος αλλά έχω τυφλωθει.
Και του έχω ξεκαθαρισει ότι αν μου πει την αλήθεια ίσως είναι καλύτερα και ότι δεν πρόκειται να πω τίποτα σε κανεναν για να τον έκθεσω ούτε θα κάνω κάποια σκηνη.και είπε ότι το ξέρει έχει καταλάβει τι είμαι. Αλλά και πάλι δεν μιλαει ξεκαθαρα και αυτός μια έτσι μια γιουβετσι.
Και καλά πες ότι του πω ότι είμαι παρθενα οκ.δεν έχω τόσο θεμα άλλωστε απ εξω απ εξω το έχει καταλάβει.πως του λέω ότι έχω σχέση 5 χρόνια και δεν έχω κάνει σεξ?αρχιζει και με ρωταει και αυτός επίμονα.εχει καταλάβει ότι κάτι έχω γιατί ξέρει ότι μένω σε δύο σπίτια και λέει σίγουρα στο άλλο κάτι έχεις.εκεί που μπερδευεται όμως είναι στο ότι κινουμαι ελεύθερα. Απανταω σε όλα τα τηλ βγαίνω οπότε μου πει σου λέει αυτή στη συμπεριφορά είναι ελεύθερη.αμα είχε γκομενο δεν θα ήταν τόσο άνετη.

----------


## panos19

> Ήταν χοντρό. Δεν ήταν το θέμα ότι ήταν πολύ μεγαλο σε μηκος.δεν φοβάμαι το μήκος όσο το πάχος. Τι να πω ίσως και να τα παραλεω γιατί από τους τρεις άντρες που είδα έχει το πιο παχύ. Εβαλα και είδα και πορνο βρε και σε πάχος είναι από μερικά πιο παχύ. Είδα πάντως στο πάχος του αρκετα.που στα πορνο βάζουν μεγάλα ε.
> 
> Σίγουρα έχει καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλα. Αφού χθες του ειπα ότι επειδή θέλω να είμαι ειλικρινής μαζί σου ,σου λέω ότι τσάμπα ερχεσαι μαζί μου γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτό που θες ίσως να μην στο δώσω ποτέ. Αυτός επιμενει ότι δεν το νοιάζει αυτό. Ότι θέλει να έρχεται αραιά και που και να κάνουμε αυτά που θέλω. Το μόνο που μου ζήτησε και επιμενει είναι ότι θέλει να με γλυψει.
> 
> Τι χειρότερο να πιστεψει δηλαδή από αυτό? Α στο τέλος μου είπε ότι ξέρω γιατί δεν θες να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί έχεις άλλον και μετά πας σε αυτόν. Και δικιο έχει γιατί πηγαίνω στον φίλο μου και εκτονωνομαι.βέβαια χθες πριν τον δω γυμνό ήταν η πρώτη φορα που είπα ναι με αυτόν θα κανω σεξ.μου το εβγαλε για μια στιγμή μέχρι που είδα και έπαθα ένα σοκ.
> 
> Όταν τον έβγαλε έξω και τον είδα και τον επιασα του είπα ότι αν μου πεις την αλήθεια θα σου κάνω στοματικό.και τότε τον είδα να το σκεφτεται.και συνεχισα να τον πιεζω.μέχρι που για να τον αποφυγω τον ρώτησα είσαι αρραβωνιασμενος λέει ναι μετά είπε όχι μετά λέω είσαι παντρεμενος λέει ναι με δύο παιδιά και όταν έκανα πως ξαφνιαστηκα και τραβηχτηκα για να γλιτωσω και από το στοματικο που ναι μεν ήθελα αλλά δεν όταν το είδα γυμνό τότε ξανά αλλαξε και είπε επινοησα ότι είμαι παντρεμενος με παιδιά γιατί επιμενεις και θες να ακούσεις ότι κάτι έχω. 
> Δουλευομαστε μεταξυ μας δηλαδή. Ναι μεν θέλει να μου πει την αλήθεια αλλά ξέρει ότι αν μου πει δεν θα το δεχτώ η μάλλον έτσι θεωρει.



πω τον γείωσες τον τύπο πάνω στην φουντώσει του έκανες ανάκριση!! 
πως γίνεται να σε φοβίζει το μήκος και όχι το πάχος? 

Καλά δεν παίζουν πάντα και μεγάλα μεγέθη στα πορνο
όπως και στις γυναίκες δεν έχουν όλες μεγάλα στήθη

πως θα έκανες σεξ δεν είπες ότι είχες περίοδο?

----------


## Αποστολια

> πω τον γείωσες τον τύπο πάνω στην φουντώσει του έκανες ανάκριση!! 
> πως γίνεται να σε φοβίζει το μήκος και όχι το πάχος? 
> 
> Καλά δεν παίζουν πάντα και μεγάλα μεγέθη στα πορνο
> όπως και στις γυναίκες δεν έχουν όλες μεγάλα στήθη
> 
> πως θα έκανες σεξ δεν είπες ότι είχες περίοδο?


Το πάχος με φοβιζει όχι το μηκος.δεν ξέρω αν το εγραψα κάπου ανάποδα. 

Δεν είπα θα εκανα σεξ με περίοδο αν και μου ειπε δεν έχω προβλημα σε περνω και ετσι.και ηθελε να δοκιμασει και από πισω τρομάρα μας.άσε για γέλια και για κλαματα είμαστε και οι δύο.

----------


## panos19

> Το πάχος με φοβιζει όχι το μηκος.δεν ξέρω αν το εγραψα κάπου ανάποδα. 
> 
> Δεν είπα θα εκανα σεξ με περίοδο αν και μου ειπε δεν έχω προβλημα σε περνω και ετσι.και ηθελε να δοκιμασει και από πισω τρομάρα μας.άσε για γέλια και για κλαματα είμαστε και οι δύο.


δεν θυμάμαι να είχες αναφέρει. για πάχος! 
σκληρός ο τύπος και πρωκτικό με την πρώτη και σεξ με περίοδο
τις προφυλάξεις να μην ξεχνάτε όταν και οπότε γίνει

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν θυμάμαι να είχες αναφέρει. για πάχος! 
> σκληρός ο τύπος και πρωκτικό με την πρώτη και σεξ με περίοδο
> τις προφυλάξεις να μην ξεχνάτε όταν και οπότε γίνει


Ναι όταν λεω δεν χωράει εννοω σε διαστασεις σε πάχος 
Πολλά ήθελε ο τύπος όπως και εγώ μαζί του .άμα δεν είχα τις φοβίες μου ίσως περνούσαμε και καλά.

----------


## panos19

> Ναι όταν λεω δεν χωράει εννοω σε διαστασεις σε πάχος 
> Πολλά ήθελε ο τύπος όπως και εγώ μαζί του .άμα δεν είχα τις φοβίες μου ίσως περνούσαμε και καλά.


για να μην χωράει θα έπρεπε να είχε καμινάδα ο τύπος
εννοείται πως θα περνουσατε τέλεια!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> για να μην χωράει θα έπρεπε να είχε καμινάδα ο τύπος
> εννοείται πως θα περνουσατε τέλεια!!


Χαχα.στα ματιά μου καμιναδα μοιάζει.

----------


## led

Δεν έχεις βάλει τίποτα? ούτε δάχτυλο ? ούτε ταμπόν ? ούτε τεστ παπ? 
To δάχτυλο είναι στο δικό σου έλεγχο , αν νιώσεις πόνο σταματάς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν έχεις βάλει τίποτα? ούτε δάχτυλο ? ούτε ταμπόν ? ούτε τεστ παπ? 
> To δάχτυλο είναι στο δικό σου έλεγχο , αν νιώσεις πόνο σταματάς.


Τίποτα όχι. Ειδικά το δάχτυλο το φοβάμαι πιο πολύ. Θα προτιμουσα να δοκιμασω κανονικα πάρα με δάχτυλο.

----------


## led

Και το δικό σου δάχτυλο ?
Εκτός αν ξαπλώσει ο άνδρας και ανέβεις εσύ και το προσπαθήσεις για να νιώθεις εσύ ότι έχεις το έλεγχο . 
Τουλάχιστον εγώ τη φοβία σου έτσι την αντιλαμβάνομαι , ότι κάποιος άλλος εκτός από εμάς έχει τον έλεγχο και εμείς περιμένουμε παθητικά να βάλει το μόριό του ή το δάχτυλό του απότομα και πονέσουμε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και το δικό σου δάχτυλο ?
> Εκτός αν ξαπλώσει ο άνδρας και ανέβεις εσύ και το προσπαθήσεις για να νιώθεις εσύ ότι έχεις το έλεγχο . 
> Τουλάχιστον εγώ τη φοβία σου έτσι την αντιλαμβάνομαι , ότι κάποιος άλλος εκτός από εμάς έχει τον έλεγχο και εμείς περιμένουμε παθητικά να βάλει το μόριό του ή το δάχτυλό του απότομα και πονέσουμε.


Ούτε το δικο μου δαχτυλο όχι. Είναι φοβια ανεξηγητη και αρκετα σπάνια. Και δεν μπορώ να ξέρω από που έχει προελθει δυστυχώς. Με εχει πάει πολύ πίσω στη ζωή μου.

----------


## little

> Χαχαχαχα για ένα πράγμα σε παραδέχομαι...εισαι γάτα. Μια χαρά τον έπαιξες, πονηρά και πρόστυχα. 
> 
> Εγώ νομίζω μόνο και μόνο επειδή σου αρέσει και δεν μπορείς να παραιτηθείς από τη προσπάθεια να κάνεις κάτι μαζί του πρέπει να του μιλήσεις. Ότι εισαι παρθένα, ότι φοβάσαι πρέπει να του το πεις. Αυτός δεν είναι καλύτερος σου και όχι μόνο αυτό. Είναι η τέλεια ευκαιρία για σένα. Αφού σου αρέσει, μπορεί να σε ξεκλειδώσει....και καλύτερα να πεις την αλήθεια σε κάποιον που ξέρεις ότι παίζει μαζί σου και ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά πάρα να την έλεγες σε κάποιον που θα ήσουν πολύ ερωτευμένη και θα άξιζε, με κίνδυνο να εξαφανιστεί ο άλλος μετά την αποκάλυψη. Και να χάσεις πραγματικα κάτι καλό. Αυτός και στη χειρότερη να φύγει ή να σε μειώσει χεστηκες ξέρεις ότι είναι μαπας και παντρεμένος και δεν κάνει για σένα. 
> 
> Σκέψου έξυπνα και άσε τους φόβους σου. Δεν είναι κάνεις τέλειος.. έχεις και εσύ ελαττώματα οκει εισαι παρθένα και έχεις φοβίες.....αυτό όμως δεν σε κάνει χειρότερη από κάποιον που είναι μαλακας, ψεύτης, και άπιστος....μη φοβάσαι να εκτεθείς στον συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να βγεις κερδισμένη


Συγνώμη αλλά γιατι καποιος να φυγει μετα την αποκάλυψη οτι ειναι παρθένα; Aids έχει ή εκπορνεύεται;
Επίσης λογικά θα φύγει αν θελει μονο σεξ, και θα κατσει αν θελει σεξ.

----------


## panos19

> Τίποτα όχι. Ειδικά το δάχτυλο το φοβάμαι πιο πολύ. Θα προτιμουσα να δοκιμασω κανονικα πάρα με δάχτυλο.


γιατι το δακτυλο τι εχει και δεν το θες?οκ το μοριο λογω μεγεθους το καταλαβαινω

----------


## Αποστολια

> γιατι το δακτυλο τι εχει και δεν το θες?οκ το μοριο λογω μεγεθους το καταλαβαινω


Έχει νύχι για αυτό.κοίτα εγώ φοβάμαι και το μέγεθος του νυχιου .καταλαβαινεις γιατί φόβο μιλάμε. Θεωρώ ότι δεν χωράει ΤΊΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## nikos2

πορνονημα για τον π@υτσο

----------


## little

> Το πάχος με φοβιζει όχι το μηκος.δεν ξέρω αν το εγραψα κάπου ανάποδα. 
> 
> Δεν είπα θα εκανα σεξ με περίοδο αν και μου ειπε δεν έχω προβλημα σε περνω και ετσι.και ηθελε να δοκιμασει και από πισω τρομάρα μας.άσε για γέλια και για κλαματα είμαστε και οι δύο.


Ενταξει τωρα Αποστολία με οσα λες ουσιαστικά δεν εισαι παρθένα! Μια παρθένα δεν θα τα έκανε αυτα...τυπικά μονο είσαι παρθένα. Απλά φοβία έχεις ή θες κάτι να έχεις να ασχολείσαι μου φαίνεται.

----------


## Αποστολια

> πορνονημα για τον π@υτσο


Τι?????????

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ενταξει τωρα Αποστολία με οσα λες ουσιαστικά δεν εισαι παρθένα! Μια παρθένα δεν θα τα έκανε αυτα...τυπικά μονο είσαι παρθένα. Απλά φοβία έχεις ή θες κάτι να έχεις να ασχολείσαι μου φαίνεται.


Τι εννοείς δεν κατάλαβα?τι κάνει δηλαδή μια παρθενα?

----------


## little

> Τι εννοείς δεν κατάλαβα?τι κάνει δηλαδή μια παρθενα?


δεν θα πηγαινε με παντρεμένους στα αμάξια ούτε θα ήθελε να την πάρουν από πίσω απο την 1η φορα.....
Εσυ δεν είσαι ουσιαστικά παρθένα..τυπικα εισαι αυτο λεω. Οι συμπεριφορές αυτες ειναι κάποιας έμπειρης γυναίκας.
Και εγω δεν ξέρω αν μας τρολάρεις πλεον.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν θα πηγαινε με παντρεμένους στα αμάξια ούτε θα ήθελε να την πάρουν από πίσω απο την 1η φορα.....
> Εσυ δεν είσαι ουσιαστικά παρθένα..τυπικα εισαι αυτο λεω. Οι συμπεριφορές αυτες ειναι κάποιας έμπειρης γυναίκας.
> Και εγω δεν ξέρω αν μας τρολάρεις πλεον.


Και όμως και η παρθενες πηγαίνουν σε αμαξια με παντρεμενους.Από πίσω δεν είπα ότι ήθελα να με πάρει. Αυτός είπα ηθελε.στη σκεψη πάντα όλα τα θέλω όμως. 
Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Όταν αρχιζει η σεξουαλικη πραξη όμως εκεί φαίνεται η απειρια μου και η φοβια μου.
Όχι αγαπη μου .μακαρι να τρολαρα.αλλά είναι όλες μου οι λέξεις μια προς μια αλήθεια δυστυχώς.

----------


## little

> Και όμως και η παρθενες πηγαίνουν σε αμαξια με παντρεμενους.Από πίσω δεν είπα ότι ήθελα να με πάρει. Αυτός είπα ηθελε.στη σκεψη πάντα όλα τα θέλω όμως. 
> Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Όταν αρχιζει η σεξουαλικη πραξη όμως εκεί φαίνεται η απειρια μου και η φοβια μου.
> Όχι αγαπη μου .μακαρι να τρολαρα.αλλά είναι όλες μου οι λέξεις μια προς μια αλήθεια δυστυχώς.


ενταξει τοτε εσυ πας στα αμαξια παντρεμένων οχι οι περισσότερες:p ειπαμε !

----------


## Αποστολια

> ενταξει τοτε εσυ πας στα αμαξια παντρεμένων οχι οι περισσότερες:p ειπαμε !


Παρθενες ξεπαρθενες με παντρεμενους δεν πάνε πολλές αφού έχουν αξιοπρεπεια οι περισσότερες σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω.

----------


## kopela93

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο τύπος έχει χαμηλές απαιτήσεις και προσδοκίες και αυτό το κάνει ακόμη πιο περίεργο και βασανίζεσαι και εσύ. Κανονικά, ένας άνθρωπος που έχει ανάγκη από σεξ, δε θα κάτσει να το λιβανίζει κάναν αιώνα. Με το να λέει "εγώ μόνο να σε γλείψω θέλω" και ψέματα είναι και δείχνει ότι δεν έχει άλλες επιλογές στη φάση που είναι. Δεν του δίνεις αυτό που θες κι αυτός περιμένει. Από την άλλη, εσύ είσαι σε φάση 'α ας ασχοληθώ και με αυτόν για να τρέχει κάτι στη ζωή μου και να αποφύγω τις φοβίες μου"
Δε θα αποφύγεις τις φοβίες σου. Κανείς δεν τις αποφεύγει. Μας κυνηγάνε οι φόβοι μας. Όλους εμάς. Θα φύγουν από πάνω μας μόνο αν ρισκάρουμε..
Πχ. Εμένα με φοβίζει η σχέση/δέσμευση/απόρριψη/απογοήτευση
Εσένα σε φοβίζει το πέος. Νομίζεις ότι θα το ξεπεράσουμε αν καθόμαστε έτσι απλά και περιμένουμε να μάς περάσει; Δεν πρόκειται 
Έχεις ακυρώσει κάθε πιθανή ευκαιρία διείσδυσης. Ερωτικό βοήθημα δε θες. Δάχτυλο δε θες. Το πέος το φοβάσαι ακόμη και τα πιο μικρά. Ε δε βγαίνει σε μίνι. Δηλαδή από τη στιγμή που δε θες βοήθημα (που βγαίνει σε πολλά μεγέθη και σχήματα ) και δε θες δάχτυλο που είναι πολύ πιο λεπτό από ένα πέος, ε τότε δεν πρόκειται να το ξεπεράσεις. Μη σπαταλάς άλλο το χρόνο σου. Το σεξ είναι ευχαρίστηση. Κάνε κάτι να χαλαρώσεις και να δεχθείς το πέος. (Πώς τα λέω έτσι) 
Αυτή είναι η λύση σου. Αν δε θες αυτό, πήγαινε αγόρασε ένα βοήθημα που θα είναι στα μέτρα σου. Τι επιλέγεις; micropenis δεν έχουμε. Κι αυτό μεγάλο θα σου φανεί.
Πρέπει να το ξεπεράσεις με το να το ζήσεις. Κάντο και έλα να μας πεις πώς σου φάνηκε. Θα το κάνεις και θα πεις οκ πόνεσα λίγο αλλά δεν ήταν κάτι φοβερό. Έλα μωρέ! Δεν είναι και θάνατος η πρώτη φορά. Μια πολύ μικρή ενόχληση θα νιώσεις. Στην τελική, έχεις βιώσει μεγαλύτερους και δυνατότερους πόνους. Γυναίκα είσαι. Τα περνάμε εμείς αυτά. Το πέος δεν είναι τίποτα ακόμα και στενή να είσαι. Πονάει πολύ μόνο κάποια που έχει σοβαρό θέμα υγείας να παίζει εκεί κάτω πχ ξηρότητα κόλπου, ξέρω γω κάποια φλεγμονή κάποια ενδομητριωση 
Εσύ μια χαρά θα τα πας. Άντε πιέσου και κάντο

----------


## Cmos

> Πχ. Εμένα με φοβίζει η σχέση/δέσμευση/απόρριψη/απογοήτευση


Καλημέρα.
Τι ακριβώς σε φοβίζει? Μπορείς να γίνεις συγκεκριμένη στις σκέψεις που κάνεις?
Αν σε προβληματίζει, άνοιξε νέο θέμα να το συζητήσουμε

----------


## Αποστολια

> Καλημέρα.
> Τι ακριβώς σε φοβίζει? Μπορείς να γίνεις συγκεκριμένη στις σκέψεις που κάνεις?
> Αν σε προβληματίζει, άνοιξε νέο θέμα να το συζητήσουμε


Και εδώ να παρεθεσει τις απόψεις της δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Θέλω και εγώ να μάθω τι την φοβιζει στις σχέσεις και ειδικα στην απορριψη που λέει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο τύπος έχει χαμηλές απαιτήσεις και προσδοκίες και αυτό το κάνει ακόμη πιο περίεργο και βασανίζεσαι και εσύ. Κανονικά, ένας άνθρωπος που έχει ανάγκη από σεξ, δε θα κάτσει να το λιβανίζει κάναν αιώνα. Με το να λέει "εγώ μόνο να σε γλείψω θέλω" και ψέματα είναι και δείχνει ότι δεν έχει άλλες επιλογές στη φάση που είναι. Δεν του δίνεις αυτό που θες κι αυτός περιμένει. Από την άλλη, εσύ είσαι σε φάση 'α ας ασχοληθώ και με αυτόν για να τρέχει κάτι στη ζωή μου και να αποφύγω τις φοβίες μου"
> Δε θα αποφύγεις τις φοβίες σου. Κανείς δεν τις αποφεύγει. Μας κυνηγάνε οι φόβοι μας. Όλους εμάς. Θα φύγουν από πάνω μας μόνο αν ρισκάρουμε..
> Πχ. Εμένα με φοβίζει η σχέση/δέσμευση/απόρριψη/απογοήτευση
> Εσένα σε φοβίζει το πέος. Νομίζεις ότι θα το ξεπεράσουμε αν καθόμαστε έτσι απλά και περιμένουμε να μάς περάσει; Δεν πρόκειται 
> Έχεις ακυρώσει κάθε πιθανή ευκαιρία διείσδυσης. Ερωτικό βοήθημα δε θες. Δάχτυλο δε θες. Το πέος το φοβάσαι ακόμη και τα πιο μικρά. Ε δε βγαίνει σε μίνι. Δηλαδή από τη στιγμή που δε θες βοήθημα (που βγαίνει σε πολλά μεγέθη και σχήματα ) και δε θες δάχτυλο που είναι πολύ πιο λεπτό από ένα πέος, ε τότε δεν πρόκειται να το ξεπεράσεις. Μη σπαταλάς άλλο το χρόνο σου. Το σεξ είναι ευχαρίστηση. Κάνε κάτι να χαλαρώσεις και να δεχθείς το πέος. (Πώς τα λέω έτσι) 
> Αυτή είναι η λύση σου. Αν δε θες αυτό, πήγαινε αγόρασε ένα βοήθημα που θα είναι στα μέτρα σου. Τι επιλέγεις; micropenis δεν έχουμε. Κι αυτό μεγάλο θα σου φανεί.
> Πρέπει να το ξεπεράσεις με το να το ζήσεις. Κάντο και έλα να μας πεις πώς σου φάνηκε. Θα το κάνεις και θα πεις οκ πόνεσα λίγο αλλά δεν ήταν κάτι φοβερό. Έλα μωρέ! Δεν είναι και θάνατος η πρώτη φορά. Μια πολύ μικρή ενόχληση θα νιώσεις. Στην τελική, έχεις βιώσει μεγαλύτερους και δυνατότερους πόνους. Γυναίκα είσαι. Τα περνάμε εμείς αυτά. Το πέος δεν είναι τίποτα ακόμα και στενή να είσαι. Πονάει πολύ μόνο κάποια που έχει σοβαρό θέμα υγείας να παίζει εκεί κάτω πχ ξηρότητα κόλπου, ξέρω γω κάποια φλεγμονή κάποια ενδομητριωση 
> Εσύ μια χαρά θα τα πας. Άντε πιέσου και κάντο


Πιστεύω μέχρι στιγμής δεν με βοηθανε και οι επιλογες μου να προσπαθήσω να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα μου.αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή ούτε εγω έχω άλλες επιλογες οπότε για αυτό είμαι με αυτούς που είμαι. Τον ενα τον αγαπω επειδη μου είχε σταθεί πολυ στο παρελθον,με τον άλλον είμαι ερωτευμένη κάτι το οποίο δεν μου συμβαίνει και συχνα.
Χάμηλες προσδοκιες ο παντρεμένος δεν έχει. Πιστεύει ότι θα κάνω σεξ.άλλωστε δεν έχει κουραστεί πολύ. Περνάει για δουλειά και λέει ε δεν ρίχνω κανένα μπαλαμουτι και με αυτη να περάσει η ώρα της βαρδιας?δεν ετρεξε για μένα ούτε πρόκειται να θυσιασει ούτε μια ώρα από τον ελευθερο του χρονο.
Και εκεί που λέω σήμερα θα το τελειωσω με αυτον και πηγαινω στον άλλον για παρηγορια εκεί τα βρίσκω ακόμη πιο σκούρα με την συμπεριφορά του.Χθες εγώ ήθελα να του κάνω στοματικο γενικά να κάνουμε αυτές τις βλακιες που κανουμε.Στην αρχή του άρεσε και μετά του επεσε.πάει και αυτό το πουλακι πεταξε.
Και έτσι ξανά γυρνάω στον παντρεμένο που τουλάχιστον έχει καυλες.
Βοήθημα δεν σκεφτηκα να πάρω ποτέ. Δύο άντρες υποτιθετε οτι έχω. Δεν με ερεθιζει το ίδιο ένα βοηθημα το ίδιο ένας άντρας. Τον άντρα τον βλέπω και αναστατωνομαι θέλω να τον βάλω εγώ κάτω. Τα βοηθηματα πιστεύω είναι για αυτές που έχουν κάνει σεξ και θέλουν να ξεκαυλωνουν όταν δεν έχουν αντρα.
Έχω απόδεχτει ότι πλέον ίσως να μην κάνω ποτέ σεξ.αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταδικασω τον εαυτό μου να στερηθεί και τα άλλα που μου αρέσουν πολυ.Όσο το δέχεσαι ο παντρεμενος το κάνω και εγώ. Άλλωστε γιατι να τον χαλάει λίγο φασωμα και λιγο γλυψιμο χωρίς δεσμευσεις?

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Παρθενες ξεπαρθενες με παντρεμενους δεν πάνε πολλές αφού έχουν αξιοπρεπεια οι περισσότερες σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω.


Αρχίσαμε τώρα και θέματα ηθικής ; Αμαρτίας ; Τι ; Τα αμάξια, είναι για φτωχούς και λεχρίτες ! Οι σένιοι τύποι που συνευρίσκονται με κυριλέ γυναίκες , πάνε σε ξενοδοχεία ή σπίτια.
Μάλιστα όταν έχουν αποφασίσει να χαλάσουν και λίγο χρήμα , πάνε σε ξενοδοχεία που δεν είναι ημιπαραμονής, αλλά κυριλέ. Σε όλες τις πισίνες των 5στερων της αθήνας, εκτός από τουρίστες, καθημερινές, είναι ζευγάρια παντρεμένων ... παράνομα ... ζευγάρια παντρεμένων όταν λέω ... όχι μεταξύ τους ! Ζωάρα .

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αρχίσαμε τώρα και θέματα ηθικής ; Αμαρτίας ; Τι ; Τα αμάξια, είναι για φτωχούς και λεχρίτες ! Οι σένιοι τύποι που συνευρίσκονται με κυριλέ γυναίκες , πάνε σε ξενοδοχεία ή σπίτια.
> Μάλιστα όταν έχουν αποφασίσει να χαλάσουν και λίγο χρήμα , πάνε σε ξενοδοχεία που δεν είναι ημιπαραμονής, αλλά κυριλέ. Σε όλες τις πισίνες των 5στερων της αθήνας, εκτός από τουρίστες, καθημερινές, είναι ζευγάρια παντρεμένων ... παράνομα ... ζευγάρια παντρεμένων όταν λέω ... όχι μεταξύ τους ! Ζωάρα .


Τα θεματα ηθικής πάντα με απασχολούσαν.και ναι με θεωρω ανηθικη με αυτά που κάνω και μάλιστα παραααα πολύ. 
Τι να τα κάνω εγώ τα κυριλε.δεν είμαι απο αυτές.Εμένα ποτε κανένας άντρας δεν μου προσεφερε κάτι και δεν το ανταπεδωσα.Έχω και μια υπερηφανεια βλεπεις.

----------


## Remedy

παντως το θεμα του ξενοδοχειου, δεν ειναι μονο θεμα "κυριλε" για την περιπτωση σου.
ΔΕΝ ειναι δυνατον με τοσα προβληματα πουε χεις, να γινει κατι σε αυτοκινητο, χωρις ανεση χωρου...
απο την αλλη, για εκεινον δειχνει οτι ειναι τσιφουτης και δεν σε υπολογιζει καθολου.
δεν κανει τον κοπο να βρει χρονο για μια εξοδο, παρα περναει μηπως παιξει καμια ξεπετα σε ωρα δουλειας..
εμενα μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι την πεφτει παντου και παιρνει ο,τι κι αν του κατσει.
και το οτι δεν εχετε κανει σεξ ακομη, δεν τον πειραζει, γιατι τρεχει πολλα παραλληλα project. εσυ εισαι ακομα στο ψησιμο, αλλη του καθεται αμεσως, αλλη την γνωριζει τωρα, κλπ κλπ. σε ολες τα ιδια λεει, πιστευω...

----------


## Αποστολια

> παντως το θεμα του ξενοδοχειου, δεν ειναι μονο θεμα "κυριλε" για την περιπτωση σου.
> ΔΕΝ ειναι δυνατον με τοσα προβληματα πουε χεις, να γινει κατι σε αυτοκινητο, χωρις ανεση χωρου...
> απο την αλλη, για εκεινον δειχνει οτι ειναι τσιφουτης και δεν σε υπολογιζει καθολου.
> δεν κανει τον κοπο να βρει χρονο για μια εξοδο, παρα περναει μηπως παιξει καμια ξεπετα σε ωρα δουλειας..
> εμενα μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι την πεφτει παντου και παιρνει ο,τι κι αν του κατσει.
> και το οτι δεν εχετε κανει σεξ ακομη, δεν τον πειραζει, γιατι τρεχει πολλα παραλληλα project. εσυ εισαι ακομα στο ψησιμο, αλλη του καθεται αμεσως, αλλη την γνωριζει τωρα, κλπ κλπ. σε ολες τα ιδια λεει, πιστευω...


Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι ναι θέλω τον χώρο μου.σε ξενοδοχείο όμως ίσως ενοιωθα πιο αβολα.
Σίγουρα δεν με υπολογιζει.αφού του είπα και εγώ εστω μια φορά να πάμε για ένα καφέ ή μια βόλτα και όχι να μου φερεσαι έτσι λες και είμαι τελευταία. Βέβαια πάντα λέει θα πάμε αλλα ποτέ δεν έχει χρόνο διάθεση ελεύθερια δεν ξέρω τι από όλα. 
Αυτό του είπα και εγώ που λες ότι αυτή την εντύπωση μου δίνει. Και του λέω σε καθε πόλη που κάνεις περιπολιες εχεις και από μια.και λέει άμα είχα άλλες δεν θα ερχόμουν σε εσένα. Σίγουρα ψαχνεται αλλά δεν ξέρω σίγουρα αν έχει. Δεν είναι και κανενας ωραιος γκομενος μη νομίζεις. Σε όσες τον εδειξα μου είπαν είναι χειρότερος και από τον φίλο μου που δεν είναι ωραίος. Άμα βάλεις και την χάλια συμπεριφορά του δεν ξέρω πόσες χαζες σαν εμενα θα ετρεχαν απο πίσω του.
Ίσως έχει τα τυχερα του όμως ίσως σε αλλες να φέρεται καλά. Δεν ξέρω. Συμφωνώ πάντως με όσα γράφεις.

----------


## panos19

> Έχει νύχι για αυτό.κοίτα εγώ φοβάμαι και το μέγεθος του νυχιου .καταλαβαινεις γιατί φόβο μιλάμε. Θεωρώ ότι δεν χωράει ΤΊΠΟΤΑ.


άμα είναι κομμένο και τριμαρισμενο δεν υπάρχει φόβος
αφού δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει ούτε καν σαν ιδέα να δοκιμάσεις

σχετικά με τα βοηθήματα υπάρχουν και παντρεμένες που τα χρησιμοποιουν και κατά την διάρκεια του σεξ για περισσότερο ερεθισμο

----------


## Αποστολια

> άμα είναι κομμένο και τριμαρισμενο δεν υπάρχει φόβος
> αφού δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει ούτε καν σαν ιδέα να δοκιμάσεις
> 
> σχετικά με τα βοηθήματα υπάρχουν και παντρεμένες που τα χρησιμοποιουν και κατά την διάρκεια του σεξ για περισσότερο ερεθισμο


Εντάξει σίγουρα θα τα χρησιμοποιουν απλώς εγώ θέλω την αντρικη παρουσία διπλα μου αλλιώς δεν

----------


## Al_Bundy

Για σεξ σε αμάξι , δεν το συζητάμε καν . Απαράδεκτο . Άπαξ και είσαι ενήλικος για να έχεις αμάξι , είσαι ενήλικος για να πας και σε ξενοδοχείο . Γυφτιές είναι αυτά. 
Ειδικά στην αττική που έχει υπερπροσφορά ξενοδοχείων . 

Αποστολία ... μου φέρνεις στο νου το γνωστό ανέκδοτο ... με το μήτσο και τη χάϊδω ... που ετοιμάζονταν να κάνουν σεξ πρώτη φορά ...
και η χάϊδω του έλεγε ότι τον έχει μεγάλο ... λέγεται με βλάχικη βουκολική προφορά το ανέκδοτο !!!!!

_-Ούλη αυτή μπαίνει μέσα μήτσουμ ;; μι τίπουτα ... δεν χουρά ....
-Θα σ'μπει χάϊδω μ ... μη φουβάς ... 
-Μι τιπουτα μητσουμ .... ειν πουλυ μεγαλ ....
-θα βάλου τότε την μισή χάϊδω μ' ....
-Υπόσχεσαι μητσουμ ;;; τη μισή μονο !!!!
-ναι μανάριμ ... τη μισή ... ούτε καν τη μισή ... πιο λίγη ...._

Μπαίνει ο μήτσος ... μετά το πρώτο σοκ .... η χάϊδω βογκά ... μούσκεμα .. γουστάρει τρελά ....

_-βάλτην ούλη μήτσουμ .... μ' αρές ....-
-ούλη την έχω βαλ χάϊδωμ .... ούλη μέσα είν ....
-αυτή είναι ούλη μήτσο μμ ;;; Θέλου κι αλλ !!!!!!_

----------


## panos19

> Εντάξει σίγουρα θα τα χρησιμοποιουν απλώς εγώ θέλω την αντρικη παρουσία διπλα μου αλλιώς δεν


μπορείς να κλείσεις τα μάτια και να την ονειρευτείς την παρουσία

----------


## Αποστολια

> Για σεξ σε αμάξι , δεν το συζητάμε καν . Απαράδεκτο . Άπαξ και είσαι ενήλικος για να έχεις αμάξι , είσαι ενήλικος για να πας και σε ξενοδοχείο . Γυφτιές είναι αυτά. 
> Ειδικά στην αττική που έχει υπερπροσφορά ξενοδοχείων . 
> 
> Αποστολία ... μου φέρνεις στο νου το γνωστό ανέκδοτο ... με το μήτσο και τη χάϊδω ... που ετοιμάζονταν να κάνουν σεξ πρώτη φορά ...
> και η χάϊδω του έλεγε ότι τον έχει μεγάλο ... λέγεται με βλάχικη βουκολική προφορά το ανέκδοτο !!!!!
> 
> _-Ούλη αυτή μπαίνει μέσα μήτσουμ ;; μι τίπουτα ... δεν χουρά ....
> -Θα σ'μπει χάϊδω μ ... μη φουβάς ... 
> -Μι τιπουτα μητσουμ .... ειν πουλυ μεγαλ ....
> ...


Χαχαχα εκλαψα.καλό πολύ καλό δεν το είχα ξανά διαβασει.
Με εμενα ούτε η μισή δεν χωράει η Χαιδω μια χαρά τα πηγε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> μπορείς να κλείσεις τα μάτια και να την ονειρευτείς την παρουσία


Μπα με τίποτα. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση η παρουσία κάποιου από τη φαντασιωση.και εγώ γουσταρω πολύ να με ποθείς καποιος και να το νοιώθω να μου το δειχνει.όχι σαν τον φίλο μου που παρακαλαω να του κάνω στοματικο και του πέφτει.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Μπα με τίποτα. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση η παρουσία κάποιου από τη φαντασιωση.και εγώ γουσταρω πολύ να με ποθείς καποιος και να το νοιώθω να μου το δειχνει.όχι σαν τον φίλο μου που παρακαλαω να του κάνω στοματικο και του πέφτει.


Τον έγλειψες και του έπεσε ; Χωρίς να τον δαγκώσεις ή να κάνεις καμιά κουλαμάρα ;;;;
Μπορείς να καταφέρεις πιστεύω όσα καταφέρνει κάθε χάϊδω και στα βουνά . Οινοπνευματώδη πίνεις ;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τον έγλειψες και του έπεσε ; Χωρίς να τον δαγκώσεις ή να κάνεις καμιά κουλαμάρα ;;;;


Ναι βρε.δεν ειμαι και άσχετη.με την πρώτη σχέση όλο στοματικο του εκανα.δεν είχε ποτέ παραπονο σε αυτό. 
Χθες λοιπόν αφού με είχε φτιαξει ο παντρεμενος και δεν τολμησα εκείνη την ημέρα να του κάνω στοματικο είπα θα ξεθυμανω με τον φίλο μου όπως κάνω παντα.
Κοιμοταν βέβαια δεν είχε διάθεση για σεξ αλλά εγώ ήθελα να το κάνω. Ε στην αρχή φάνηκε να του αρέσει να ερεθιζεται πολύ. Μετά δεν έκανα κάτι διαφορετικό και μου λέει ας το γιατί δεν είναι πολύ ερεθισμενος.όχι δαγκωματα και βλακιες βρε.
Βεβαια στον φίλο μου μου είχε πει από την αρχή ότι δεν θέλει να του κάνω στοματικο.γιατί το βλέπει σαν να με εκμεταλευεται ,δεν του αρέσει,δεν ειχα κατάλαβει και καλά. 
Οπότε σπάνια το εκανα εγώ σε αυτόν. Βέβαια μου έλεγε κάπου κάπου εμένα δεν θα μου κάνεις όπως σου κάνω και εγώ? Πιο πάλια δεν ήθελα με τον φίλο μου μετά τις συναντησεις με τον παντρεμενο ξανά πήρα πάλι μπρος.
Αλλά μπρος εγώ πίσω αυτός.Ας τα

Κανένα κρασάκι μόνο. Αλλά για να κάνω σεξ θα πιο και όλη την κάβα άμα είναι να λύσω το θέμα.

----------


## kopela93

> Καλημέρα.
> Τι ακριβώς σε φοβίζει? Μπορείς να γίνεις συγκεκριμένη στις σκέψεις που κάνεις?
> Αν σε προβληματίζει, άνοιξε νέο θέμα να το συζητήσουμε


Είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα που αφορά τις ανασφάλειες μου την απειρία μου τους φόβους μου. Τώρα εδώ είναι το θέμα της Αποστολίας..
Με λίγα λόγια ο φόβος έχει ως εξής "οι άνθρωποι δίνουν και παίρνουν στις σχέσεις και τελικά τίποτα δε μένει " 
Αλλά αν θέλετε να το συζητήσουμε μπορούμε σε π.μ. 
Τώρα εδώ μη χαλάσουμε το θέμα 
Να βρεθεί λύση

----------


## Αποστολια

> Είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα που αφορά τις ανασφάλειες μου την απειρία μου τους φόβους μου. Τώρα εδώ είναι το θέμα της Αποστολίας..
> Με λίγα λόγια ο φόβος έχει ως εξής "οι άνθρωποι δίνουν και παίρνουν στις σχέσεις και τελικά τίποτα δε μένει " 
> Αλλά αν θέλετε να το συζητήσουμε μπορούμε σε π.μ. 
> Τώρα εδώ μη χαλάσουμε το θέμα 
> Να βρεθεί λύση


Όχι αγάπη μου πες μας εδώ αν θες.και εμένα με απασχολει πολύ το γεγονός των ανασφαλειων μου. Και θα ήθελα να ακούσω τι σε φοβίζει και εσένα.το θέμα χαλασμενο είναι από μόνο του μη σου πω καμμενο πια.πες μας αν θες γιατι τις εχω και εγω αυτές τις φοβίες μαζί με το σεξ.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Κανένα κρασάκι μόνο. Αλλά για να κάνω σεξ θα πιο και όλη την κάβα άμα είναι να λύσω το θέμα.


Αν έχεις κάποια οικιότητα με ποτά και δεν είναι να γίνεις λειώμα , να ξερνάς ή να πέσεις σέκος ... θα βοήθαγε να έχεις πιεί λίγο , ώστε να είσαι πιο χαλαρή και άνετη και να μη φοβάσαι . Κάντο έτσι . Μετά μπορεί να σε χάσει το φόρουμ . Να το κάνεις 6-7 φορές την ημέρα, 12ώρα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν έχεις κάποια οικιότητα με ποτά και δεν είναι να γίνεις λειώμα , να ξερνάς ή να πέσεις σέκος ... θα βοήθαγε να έχεις πιεί λίγο , ώστε να είσαι πιο χαλαρή και άνετη και να μη φοβάσαι . Κάντο έτσι . Μετά μπορεί να σε χάσει το φόρουμ . Να το κάνεις 6-7 φορές την ημέρα, 12ώρα.


Μπα ζαλιζομαι όταν θα πιω τρια κρασακια πχ έχω ζαλαδα και νυσταζω.δεν το έχω με το ποτό. 

Θα δοκιμαζα βεβαια για να χαλάρωσω αλλά που?στην ερημια με το αμαξι της αστυνομιας?τι σεξ να κάνεις εκει?όσο για το αν θα κάνω σεξ ποτέ πιστεύω ότι θα είμαι ξενερωτη.ήδη όταν τελειώνω μια φορά δεν έχω όρεξη μετά ουτε να με αγγιξει ο άλλος. Οπότε σεξ πολλων ωρων αδυνατον.

----------


## Remedy

> Μπα ζαλιζομαι όταν θα πιω τρια κρασακια πχ έχω ζαλαδα και νυσταζω.δεν το έχω με το ποτό. 
> 
> Θα δοκιμαζα βεβαια για να χαλάρωσω αλλά που?στην ερημια με το αμαξι της αστυνομιας?τι σεξ να κάνεις εκει?όσο για το αν θα κάνω σεξ ποτέ πιστεύω ότι θα είμαι ξενερωτη.ήδη όταν τελειώνω μια φορά δεν έχω όρεξη μετά ουτε να με αγγιξει ο άλλος. Οπότε σεξ πολλων ωρων αδυνατον.


βρε πουλακι μου...
για καθε λυση που σου δινεται, βρισκεις 10 προβληματα.
ψυχοθεραπεια χρειαζεσαι.
ακομα και το κολλημα οτι "δεν χωραει τιποτα", ειναι κατι πουε χεις εφευρει για να μην δεις ποτε προκοπή στο σεξ... αφου ξερουμε ολοι, ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ, οτι με την λογικη, δεν ισχυει... χωρανε, πολλα πραγματα, οσο στενη κι αν νομιζεις οτι εισαι..
αναστολες και απαξιωση του εαυτου σου ειναι ολα αυτα.
δεν εχουν λογικη αυτα που μας λες. τα εφευρισκει το μυαλο σου για να ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΡΕΣΑΙ.
παμε παλι απο την αρχη.
ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ.

υ.γ. τι θα πει "θα εισαι ξενερωτη", δηλαδη!!!! ας εισαι ο,τι εισαι!!! καινουργιο ειναι αυτο παλι; να ζητησει τα λεφτα του πισω αν δεν του αρεσει!!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> βρε πουλακι μου...
> για καθε λυση που σου δινεται, βρισκεις 10 προβληματα.
> ψυχοθεραπεια χρειαζεσαι.
> ακομα και το κολλημα οτι "δεν χωραει τιποτα", ειναι κατι πουε χεις εφευρει για να μην δεις ποτε προκοπή στο σεξ... αφου ξερουμε ολοι, ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ, οτι με την λογικη, δεν ισχυει... χωρανε, πολλα πραγματα, οσο στενη κι αν νομιζεις οτι εισαι..
> αναστολες και απαξιωση του εαυτου σου ειναι ολα αυτα.
> δεν εχουν λογικη αυτα που μας λες. τα εφευρισκει το μυαλο σου για να ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΡΕΣΑΙ.
> παμε παλι απο την αρχη.
> ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ.
> 
> υ.γ. τι θα πει "θα εισαι ξενερωτη", δηλαδη!!!! ας εισαι ο,τι εισαι!!! καινουργιο ειναι αυτο παλι; να ζητησει τα λεφτα του πισω αν δεν του αρεσει!!!


Γιατί να σαμποταρω τον εαυτό μου ομως?δεν το κάνω εσκεμμενα σίγουρα. Δεν το καταλαβαίνω ότι το κάνω. Απλώς αυτά που αναφερω τα θεωρώ προβλήματα. 
Ξέρεις πόσες φορές σκέφτηκα τελευταία να πάω σε ψυχολογο?έχω βρει και έναν απεναντι από το σπίτι του φίλου μου.όμορφο καραφλο όπως μου αρεσουν.και ντρέπομαι να πάω να του τα πω είναι και γοητευτικος άντρας ρεζιλι θα γίνω.

Επιπλέον δεν μπορώ αν μου πει δύο τρια ραντεβού τη βδομαδα να τα βγαλω εις περας. Λογικά δεν θα μπορώ να ορισω εγώ πόσα ραντεβού θα κάνω το μηνα και πόσο βγαινω να πληρωσω.και έχω και το άλλο το άκυρο εγώ που θέλω να ψωνιζω συνέχεια ρουχα παπούτσια τσαντες και αν πάω γιατρό θα κόψω αυτά και είναι σαν να μου κόβεις τα πόδια. Αλλη εξαρτηση και αυτή που εχω σοβαρή. 

Επίσης σε λίγες μέρες θα πάω στον ομοιοπαθητικο.και ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εσένα ειδικά επι του θεματος.μου έδωσε μια αγωγή για να ενίσχυσει την σεξουαλικη μου επιθυμία. Φυτικη πάντα.και αυτούς τους δύο μήνες ξανά κύλησα με τον παντρεμενο όπως ξέρεις. Θα με ρωτησει πως ειμαι.πως να πω του ανθρώπου για να έχει μια εικόνα για εμένα ιατρικη σωστη ότι κερατωσα τον φίλο μου που τυχαίνει να είναι πελατης του και γνωριζονται καλύτερα ,με ένα παντρεμενο?και ότι έμαθα ότι είναι παντρεμένος και κάθομαι ακομη?ντρέπομαι τι να πω

----------


## panos19

> Μπα με τίποτα. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση η παρουσία κάποιου από τη φαντασιωση.και εγώ γουσταρω πολύ να με ποθείς καποιος και να το νοιώθω να μου το δειχνει.όχι σαν τον φίλο μου που παρακαλαω να του κάνω στοματικο και του πέφτει.


εσύ όμως δεν αφήνεις να σου το δείχνει πόσα φιλιά και χάδια θα κάνεις, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να ολοκληρώσεις
του φίλου του πέφτει, ο παντρεμένος την έχει μεγάλη κάποια ενδιάμεση λύση δεν βρίσκω

----------


## Sonia

O ομοιοπαθητικός δεν ξέρει ακριβώς το πρόβλημά σου, έτσι δεν είναι; Κάποια στιγμή κάτι για την κατάθλιψη είχες αναφέρει ότι πήγαινες. Άρα που κολλάει η αγωγή για σεξουαλική επιθυμία; Μια χαρά επιθυμία έχεις όταν κάποιος σε εξιτάρει, άλλο αν δεν προχωράς με διείσδυση.
Εγώ νομίζω ότι το χρόνο σου και τα χρήματά σου σπαταλάς εκεί.

Επίσης χωρίς να θέλω να σου βάλω ιδέες, είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι ο φίλος σου δεν έχει αναφέρει ποτέ και πουθενά το θέμα σας ή τελοσπάντων δεν έχει μαθευτεί πουθενά με κάποιον τρόπο; Όχι ότι είναι κακό και να μαθευτεί σε τελική ανάλυση κάτι, απλά έχω μία υποψία μήπως και ο παντρεμένος που λες είναι πιο υποψιασμένος από όσο νομίζεις...

----------


## Remedy

> *Γιατί να σαμποταρω τον εαυτό μου ομως?δεν το κάνω εσκεμμενα σίγουρα.* Δεν το καταλαβαίνω ότι το κάνω. Απλώς αυτά που αναφερω τα θεωρώ προβλήματα. 
> Ξέρεις πόσες φορές σκέφτηκα τελευταία να πάω σε ψυχολογο?έχω βρει και έναν απεναντι από το σπίτι του φίλου μου.όμορφο καραφλο όπως μου αρεσουν.και ντρέπομαι να πάω να του τα πω είναι και γοητευτικος άντρας ρεζιλι θα γίνω.
> 
> Επιπλέον δεν μπορώ αν μου πει δύο τρια ραντεβού τη βδομαδα να τα βγαλω εις περας. Λογικά δεν θα μπορώ να ορισω εγώ πόσα ραντεβού θα κάνω το μηνα και πόσο βγαινω να πληρωσω.και έχω και το άλλο το άκυρο εγώ που θέλω να ψωνιζω συνέχεια ρουχα παπούτσια τσαντες και αν πάω γιατρό θα κόψω αυτά και είναι σαν να μου κόβεις τα πόδια. Αλλη εξαρτηση και αυτή που εχω σοβαρή. 
> 
> Επίσης σε λίγες μέρες θα πάω στον ομοιοπαθητικο.και ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εσένα ειδικά επι του θεματος.μου έδωσε μια αγωγή για να ενίσχυσει την σεξουαλικη μου επιθυμία. Φυτικη πάντα.και αυτούς τους δύο μήνες ξανά κύλησα με τον παντρεμενο όπως ξέρεις. Θα με ρωτησει πως ειμαι.πως να πω του ανθρώπου για να έχει μια εικόνα για εμένα ιατρικη σωστη ότι κερατωσα τον φίλο μου που τυχαίνει να είναι πελατης του και γνωριζονται καλύτερα ,με ένα παντρεμενο?και ότι έμαθα ότι είναι παντρεμένος και κάθομαι ακομη?ντρέπομαι τι να πω


δεν το κανεις εσκεμμενα, αποστολια.
το κανεις επειδη ο παΤΕΡΑΣ σου σε χει πεισει απο παιδι οτι εισαι αχρηστη και ασχημη, και κυριως αναξια να αγαπηθεις...

να πας στον ομορφο καραφλο και να του τα πεις. μπας και δεις καμια προκοπή...
νομιζω οτι τα ραντεβου που λες ειναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ. και αν τυχον σου πει κατι τετοιο, θα απαντησεις μεχρι ποσα ραντεβου εχεις δυνατοτητα να κανεις. επισης, θα διαπραγματευτεις την τιμη αν ειναι υψηλη.
αλλα το βλεπεις οτι παλι ξεκινας απο το εμποδιο;;;;
χωρις να εχεις παει, με το που ειπες οτι σκεφτεσαι μηπως πας, ΥΠΟΘΕΤΕΙΣ οτι θα θελει τοσο πολλα ραντεβου που δεν θα μπορεσεις να ανταπεξελθεις.

εχεις παθει "γρυλλο" σε ολα τα θεματα που θα μπορουσαν να σε βοηθησουν να ξεμπλεξεις.
ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ. τραβα στον καραφλο μπας και σε πεισει οτι μπορειτε να κανετε δουλεια.

βρε τι σχεση εχει ο ομοιοπαθητικος;;; δεν εχεις θεμα ελλειψης επιθυμιας! ουτε αλλο οργανικο θεμα! μονη σου το λες! τι παπαριες σου δινει για αυξηση επιθυμιας;;;;
ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ χρειαζεσαι κοπελια, οχι ματζουνια! τι να του πεις;;; τιποτα να μην του πεις! να του πεις οτι το κολλημα σου ε ιναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ Ε ΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ;;;

----------


## Remedy

τι δουλεια εχεις να πεις στον ομοιοπαθητικο αν κερατωσες τον φιλο σου;;;; εξομολογος , ειναι;;; ουτε ψυχοθεραπευτης ειναι, ουτε παπας. κι εφοσον ξερει τον φιλο σου, μην πας και του πεις οτι τον κερατωνεις. ουτε να βοηθησει σε κατι μπορει και μπορει να μπλεξεις για το τιποτε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> O ομοιοπαθητικός δεν ξέρει ακριβώς το πρόβλημά σου, έτσι δεν είναι; Κάποια στιγμή κάτι για την κατάθλιψη είχες αναφέρει ότι πήγαινες. Άρα που κολλάει η αγωγή για σεξουαλική επιθυμία; Μια χαρά επιθυμία έχεις όταν κάποιος σε εξιτάρει, άλλο αν δεν προχωράς με διείσδυση.
> Εγώ νομίζω ότι το χρόνο σου και τα χρήματά σου σπαταλάς εκεί.
> 
> Επίσης χωρίς να θέλω να σου βάλω ιδέες, είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι ο φίλος σου δεν έχει αναφέρει ποτέ και πουθενά το θέμα σας ή τελοσπάντων δεν έχει μαθευτεί πουθενά με κάποιον τρόπο; Όχι ότι είναι κακό και να μαθευτεί σε τελική ανάλυση κάτι, απλά έχω μία υποψία μήπως και ο παντρεμένος που λες είναι πιο υποψιασμένος από όσο νομίζεις...


Ξέρει ακριβώς το πρόβλημα μου ο ομοιοπαθητικος με κάθε λεπτομερεια.και επισης ξέρει και το σεξουαλικο πρόβλημα του φίλου μάλλον γιατί η αγωγή που του δίνει είναι για τόνωση της σεξουαλικης επιθυμιας.
Σεξουαλικη επιθυμια μεγάλη έχω όταν βλέπω τον παντρεμένο με τον φίλο μου μέτρια πράγματα του το έχω πει του γιατρου.μου δίνει συνδιασμο αγωγής για καταθλιψη και άγχος και τροποποιει κάθε φορά ανάλογα με τις περιστασεις.λεφτά πολλά δεν δίνω εκεί. Και είπα ας το δοκιμάσω δεν χάνω και κάτι. 

Ο φίλος όχι δεν λέει ποτέ και τίποτα. εδώ δεν λέει σε εμένα για το σεξουαλικο του θέμα και για την κατάθλιψη λες και εγώ δε βλεπω τι γίνεται. Παλία πριν γνωριστουμε είχε περάσει μεγάλη κατάθλιψη και πήρε αγωγή όχι φυτική και έγραφε σημειωσεις σε ένα χαρτί που διάβασα ότι δεν του σηκωνοταν και δεν είχε όρεξη για σεξ.
Ο παντρεμένος όχι δεν ξέρει τίποτα. Έχουμε μια αποσταση 1 ώρας και παραπάνω.άλλος κόσμος εκεί αλλος εδώ. Άλλες πόλεις. Αλλά και πάλι του το είπα μόνη μου ότι είμαι ασεξουαλ και γελαγε.δεν το πήρε σοβαρά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν το κανεις εσκεμμενα, αποστολια.
> το κανεις επειδη ο παΤΕΡΑΣ σου σε χει πεισει απο παιδι οτι εισαι αχρηστη και ασχημη, και κυριως αναξια να αγαπηθεις...
> 
> να πας στον ομορφο καραφλο και να του τα πεις. μπας και δεις καμια προκοπή...
> νομιζω οτι τα ραντεβου που λες ειναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ. και αν τυχον σου πει κατι τετοιο, θα απαντησεις μεχρι ποσα ραντεβου εχεις δυνατοτητα να κανεις. επισης, θα διαπραγματευτεις την τιμη αν ειναι υψηλη.
> αλλα το βλεπεις οτι παλι ξεκινας απο το εμποδιο;;;;
> χωρις να εχεις παει, με το που ειπες οτι σκεφτεσαι μηπως πας, ΥΠΟΘΕΤΕΙΣ οτι θα θελει τοσο πολλα ραντεβου που δεν θα μπορεσεις να ανταπεξελθεις.
> 
> εχεις παθει "γρυλλο" σε ολα τα θεματα που θα μπορουσαν να σε βοηθησουν να ξεμπλεξεις.
> ...


Καταβάθος ντρέπομαι να πω σε γιατρο και άλλο ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ και μάλιστα σε άντρα. Και ναι το οικονομικο είναι θέμα όπως επίσης και ή αποσταση γιατί δεν είναι και κοντά ο γιατρός.μόνο όταν πηγαινω στο φιλο μου μπορω να κάνω τα ραντεβού μας.αλλα Οκ αυτό θα το προγραμματιζα.αλήθεια αν είχα άνεση οικονομικη καλή θα πηγαινα έστω και για πλάκα γιατί θεωρώ ότι δεν θα με βοηθήσει όπως η άλλη. 

Την τελευταία φορά που πηγα στον ομοιοπαθητικο δεν είχα διαθεση για σεξ.υπάρχουν διαστηματα που δεν το σκέφτομαι καθόλου μηνες όμως. Όταν όμως βρισκομαι με τον παντρεμενο ε πως να μην έχω επιθυμία αφού τον γουσταρω.
Έχω πει στον γιατρό ότι καμία φορά έχω επιθυμια και σκέφτομαι άλλους άντρες και όχι τον φίλο μου.
Γιατί όμως να μη του πω για τον παντρεμενο?στον γιατρο τα λέμε όλα.

----------


## Sonia

Θα σου πω να κρατήσεις μία πισινή Αποστολία χωρίς να προσπαθήσω να σε πείσω. Όπως εσύ ξέρεις ότι είναι παντρεμένος με παιδιά, έτσι κι αυτός ξέρει σίγουρα για τον φίλο σου. Και πιθανόν πολύ περισσότερα από όσο νομίζεις. Θα μπορούσα να σου γράφω κατεβατά με ένα σωρό κουλά παραδείγματα για το πως συχνά μαθαίνουν λίγο πολύ όλοι όλα, αλλά τεσπα, δεν είναι εκεί το ζήτημα...

Νομίζω ότι ασυναίσθητα πας σε έναν ομοιοπαθητικό για να λες στον εαυτό σου ότι κάνεις προσπάθειες να λυθούν τα θέματά σου, ενώ βλέπεις ότι δεν αποδίδει ιδιαίτερα. Θες να έχεις την έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό! ΚΑι έχεις μάθει πολύ στα μισόλογα και τους τριγωνισμούς με τον φίλο σου και γενικότερα.

Συμφωνώ με τη Remedy όπως έχουμε πει και παλιότερα ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει! Αρκεί κι εσύ να κάνεις μία ουσιαστική προσπάθεια να βοηθηθείς από αυτήν!

Από κάπου πιάστο τελοσπάντων να γίνει μία αρχή. Μην τελματώνεις άλλο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> τι δουλεια εχεις να πεις στον ομοιοπαθητικο αν κερατωσες τον φιλο σου;;;; εξομολογος , ειναι;;; ουτε ψυχοθεραπευτης ειναι, ουτε παπας. κι εφοσον ξερει τον φιλο σου, μην πας και του πεις οτι τον κερατωνεις. ουτε να βοηθησει σε κατι μπορει και μπορει να μπλεξεις για το τιποτε.


Θα με ρωτησει αν έχω επιθυμια?και πρέπει να του πω ότι εχω.και θα με ρωτήσει και πως τα πάω με τον φίλο μου.τι να πω ότι τα πάω καλά? Αφού τα πάμε χάλια.ο ίδιος μου είχε πει την άλλη φορά ότι άμα δεν περναμε καλά πρέπει να το σταματησουμε.και του είπα αν φύγω από τον φίλο μου ίσως μείνω μόνη για πάντα με το πρόβλημα μου. Και μου είπε ναι σε καταλαβαινω.
Δεν θα πει κατι στον φίλο μου βρε.ιατρικό απορρητο.άσε που εγώ ή ίδια και χθες του το είπα πάλι του φίλου μου.του λέω καλα σε κάνω δεν μετανιωνω για τίποτα απο αυτά που σου κάνω γιατί με γραφεις.και δεν λέει τιποτα.είχα στον λαιμό μια τέραστια πιπιλια ούτε που την προσεξε.το στήθος μου ήταν με πληγή από δαγκωμα του άλλου και ούτε που με ρώτησε τίποτα. Εγώ του δείχνω τα σημαδια επίτηδες να δω τι θα πει και τίποτα στον κόσμο του.δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να κάνω εκτός από το να τρεξω στον παντρεμενο .μπρος γκρεμος και πίσω ρεμα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θα σου πω να κρατήσεις μία πισινή Αποστολία χωρίς να προσπαθήσω να σε πείσω. Όπως εσύ ξέρεις ότι είναι παντρεμένος με παιδιά, έτσι κι αυτός ξέρει σίγουρα για τον φίλο σου. Και πιθανόν πολύ περισσότερα από όσο νομίζεις. Θα μπορούσα να σου γράφω κατεβατά με ένα σωρό κουλά παραδείγματα για το πως συχνά μαθαίνουν λίγο πολύ όλοι όλα, αλλά τεσπα, δεν είναι εκεί το ζήτημα...
> 
> Νομίζω ότι ασυναίσθητα πας σε έναν ομοιοπαθητικό για να λες στον εαυτό σου ότι κάνεις προσπάθειες να λυθούν τα θέματά σου, ενώ βλέπεις ότι δεν αποδίδει ιδιαίτερα. Θες να έχεις την έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό! ΚΑι έχεις μάθει πολύ στα μισόλογα και τους τριγωνισμούς με τον φίλο σου και γενικότερα.
> 
> Συμφωνώ με τη Remedy όπως έχουμε πει και παλιότερα ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει! Αρκεί κι εσύ να κάνεις μία ουσιαστική προσπάθεια να βοηθηθείς από αυτήν!
> 
> Από κάπου πιάστο τελοσπάντων να γίνει μία αρχή. Μην τελματώνεις άλλο.


Εγω έμαθα γιατί ρώτησα και ενδιαφερθηκα για αυτόν. Αυτος γιατί να ρωτήσει για μένα καρφί δεν του καίγεται. 
Βέβαια κατάλαβε ότι κάτι έχω γιατί μου το λέει συνέχεια αλλά του ειπα εγώ κινουμαι ελευθερα.και βόλτα μπορώ να πάω και για καφέ και για όλα άρα για πια σχέση μιλάμε.
Με την ψυχοθεραπεια συμφωνω ίσως βοηθουσε αλλά δεν τολμαω να πάω για πολλούς λόγους που ειπα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> εσύ όμως δεν αφήνεις να σου το δείχνει πόσα φιλιά και χάδια θα κάνεις, κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να ολοκληρώσεις
> του φίλου του πέφτει, ο παντρεμένος την έχει μεγάλη κάποια ενδιάμεση λύση δεν βρίσκω


Ο παντρεμενος στην κατάσταση του να μην ζητάει πολλα.άμα θέλει φιλιά χάδιά και στοματικο οκ.άμα θέλει σεξ και αμεσα να πάει αλλού.δεν τον κράτησα ποτέ

----------


## panos19

> Ο παντρεμενος στην κατάσταση του να μην ζητάει πολλα.άμα θέλει φιλιά χάδιά και στοματικο οκ.άμα θέλει σεξ και αμεσα να πάει αλλού.δεν τον κράτησα ποτέ


αφού είχες αναφέρει πως αν δεν σε τρόμαζε το μέγεθος του θα είχες προχωρήσει
ούτε στοματικό δεν του έχεις κάνει

----------


## Sonia

> Εγω έμαθα γιατί ρώτησα και ενδιαφερθηκα για αυτόν. Αυτος γιατί να ρωτήσει για μένα καρφί δεν του καίγεται. 
> Βέβαια κατάλαβε ότι κάτι έχω γιατί μου το λέει συνέχεια αλλά του ειπα εγώ κινουμαι ελευθερα.και βόλτα μπορώ να πάω και για καφέ και για όλα άρα για πια σχέση μιλάμε.
> Με την ψυχοθεραπεια συμφωνω ίσως βοηθουσε αλλά δεν τολμαω να πάω για πολλούς λόγους που ειπα.



Και καρφί να μη του καίγεται, σίγουρα έχει ρωτήσει κι έχει μάθει. Αν όχι από ενδιαφέρον, απο περιέργεια και μόνο. Ακόμα αν δεν έχει ρωτήσει, θα έχει μάθει χωρίς να το επιδιώξει. Τεσπα...

Οπότε με τον παντρεμένο πάπαλα η προοπτική του ολοκληρωμένου σεξ όπως λες, ψυχοθεραπεία δεν τολμάς, που καταλήγουμε πάλι; Μηδέν εις το πηλίκον...

----------


## kopela93

Κρίμα ρε Αποστολία. Βάλε ένα τέρμα στο τέρμα. Προχώρα κάπως

----------


## Αποστολια

> αφού είχες αναφέρει πως αν δεν σε τρόμαζε το μέγεθος του θα είχες προχωρήσει
> ούτε στοματικό δεν του έχεις κάνει


Ειπα ότι έπαθα ένα σοκ εκείνη την ώρα. Και ήθελα να το αποφύγω. Όχι ότι δεν θα το κάνω ποτέ αν το θέλει. Με τρομάζει το μέγεθος για διεισδυση.τώρα για στοματικο ότι χωρέσει χωρεσε.

----------


## Al_Bundy

Ούτε ομοιοπαθητικό , ούτε γαστρεντερολόγο , ούτε παθολογοανατόμο , ούτε πυρηνική ιατρική ... τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν χρειάζεσαι . 
Δεν μπορείς να πας κάπου να βρεθείς με κανέναν πηδηχταρά , να πιείτε τίποτε, να βρεθείτε μόνοι σας να σου αλλάξει τα φώτα ; Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτε εσύ
ή να πεις κάτι . Απλά να μην λες ΟΧΙ και να μην αρχίσεις τις ιστορίες της παιδικής σου ηλικίας. ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ. 
Άλλωστε δεν είσαι παρθένα , όπως είναι παρθένοι πχ άνδρες που το μόνο θυληκό που τους έχει πλησιάσει είναι η μπετούγια του μπάνιου τους 
που κλείνονται μόνοι τους . Έχεις κάνει στοματικό , ολοκληρωμένα όπως λες, διείσδυση δεν έχεις κάνει ... εύκολο είναι ...

Πολλά λόγια χωρίς νόημα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και καρφί να μη του καίγεται, σίγουρα έχει ρωτήσει κι έχει μάθει. Αν όχι από ενδιαφέρον, απο περιέργεια και μόνο. Ακόμα αν δεν έχει ρωτήσει, θα έχει μάθει χωρίς να το επιδιώξει. Τεσπα...
> 
> Οπότε με τον παντρεμένο πάπαλα η προοπτική του ολοκληρωμένου σεξ όπως λες, ψυχοθεραπεία δεν τολμάς, που καταλήγουμε πάλι; Μηδέν εις το πηλίκον...


Γιατί μηδέν?θέλω να κάνω όλα τα υπόλοιπα με τον παντρεμενο εκτός από σεξ λόγω φοβου.αν το δεχτεί καλως.αν δε το δεχτεί δεν πειράζει. Εκεινο που με αγχωνει και φρεναρω με αυτον ειναι οτι νοιωθω καθε φορα και κατι παραπανω ενω ξερω οτι η 《σχεση》 μας ειναι μονο για το σεξ.
Την ψυχοθεραπεία την δουλεύω σαν σκεψη αλλα όταν θα αποφασίσω θα ειναι τελικά αργά.

----------


## kopela93

Έλα ρε Αποστολία ένας πεος είναι βρε αγάπη μου τι σοκ και ξεσοκ;
Πάρε τον έλεγχο στα χέρια σου. Πάρε έναν άντρα που σαρεσει και δέσε του και τα μάτια (με τη συγκατάθεση του) και κάνε του εκεί τα δικά σου. Ξεπέρασε το. Αλήθεια δεν είναι τόσο φοβερό. Δοκίμασε το βρες έτσι τρόπους να χαλαρώσεις με αυτό και να προχωρήσεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κρίμα ρε Αποστολία. Βάλε ένα τέρμα στο τέρμα. Προχώρα κάπως


Προσπαθώ κορίτσι μου προσπαθώ. Δεν έχω δυναμεις για παραπάνω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ούτε ομοιοπαθητικό , ούτε γαστρεντερολόγο , ούτε παθολογοανατόμο , ούτε πυρηνική ιατρική ... τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν χρειάζεσαι . 
> Δεν μπορείς να πας κάπου να βρεθείς με κανέναν πηδηχταρά , να πιείτε τίποτε, να βρεθείτε μόνοι σας να σου αλλάξει τα φώτα ; Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτε εσύ
> ή να πεις κάτι . Απλά να μην λες ΟΧΙ και να μην αρχίσεις τις ιστορίες της παιδικής σου ηλικίας. ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ. 
> Άλλωστε δεν είσαι παρθένα , όπως είναι παρθένοι πχ άνδρες που το μόνο θυληκό που τους έχει πλησιάσει είναι η μπετούγια του μπάνιου τους 
> που κλείνονται μόνοι τους . Έχεις κάνει στοματικό , ολοκληρωμένα όπως λες, διείσδυση δεν έχεις κάνει ... εύκολο είναι ...
> 
> Πολλά λόγια χωρίς νόημα.


Τον πηδηχταρα τον έχουμε. Το να πιούμε και να βρεθουμε μόνοι δεν το έχουμε. 
Ιστορίες της παιδικής ηλικιας δεν λέω ούτε έχω πει ακομη τα θέματα μου σε αυτόν δεν κλαιγομαι.
Αλλά το όχι μου βγαίνει αυθόρμητα να το λέω δεν ξέρω γιατί. Ίσως γιατί δεν θέλω δεν μπορώ. Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## kopela93

Δεν είναι πηδηχταράς αυτός ρε Αποστολία. Αν ήταν θα σε είχε ρίξει χωρίς να το πάρεις χαμπάρι κιόλας. Αυτός απλά σεξ θέλει. Και κάνει και υπομονή και συμβιβάζεται και με λίγα. Μην τον θεοποιείς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Έλα ρε Αποστολία ένας πεος είναι βρε αγάπη μου τι σοκ και ξεσοκ;
> Πάρε τον έλεγχο στα χέρια σου. Πάρε έναν άντρα που σαρεσει και δέσε του και τα μάτια (με τη συγκατάθεση του) και κάνε του εκεί τα δικά σου. Ξεπέρασε το. Αλήθεια δεν είναι τόσο φοβερό. Δοκίμασε το βρες έτσι τρόπους να χαλαρώσεις με αυτό και να προχωρήσεις


Προς το παρον ψάχνω τον άντρα που θα μου αρέσει που θα εχει επιθυμια σεξουαλικη για μενα που δεν θα είναι παντρεμένος και που θα διαθέτει λιγοοο από τον ελεύθερο του χρόνο για μένα. Και που θα δεχτεί ότι είμαι παρθένα. 
Δεν ψάχνω και λίγα νομίζω.

----------


## Remedy

παλι δικαιολογιες λες.
το οτι θες να παιρνεις περισσοτερα ρουχα και παπουτσια , ενω ηδηε χεις, ΔΕΝ ειναι λογος για να μην κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια.
ειναι αλλη μια κωλλυσιεργια για να ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΡΕΙΣ την ευτυχια σου.
η μονη λυση για σενα ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια.
δεν ειναι τεχνικο το προβλημα σου. ειναι ψυχολογικο και ΤΟ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΡΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν είναι πηδηχταράς αυτός ρε Αποστολία. Αν ήταν θα σε είχε ρίξει χωρίς να το πάρεις χαμπάρι κιόλας. Αυτός απλά σεξ θέλει. Και κάνει και υπομονή και συμβιβάζεται και με λίγα. Μην τον θεοποιείς.


Εντάξει πηδηχταραδες δεν είναι αυτοί που θέλουν σεξ?δεν το νοιάζει γιατί προφανώς πηδαει και αλλού.

----------


## Remedy

και ΟΧΙ, δεν λες σε καθε ειδικοτητας γιατρο τα σεξουαλικα σου.
στο ομοιοπαθ. για την επιθυμια, μπορεις να του πεις οτι εχεις κανονικη επιθυμια, αλλα δεν επιθυμεις τον φιλο σου. επιθυμει αλλους ανδρες.
δεν χρειαζεται να του πεις κι οτι συναντιεσαι με αλλον. δεν θα βοηθησει σε κατι..

----------


## Αποστολια

> παλι δικαιολογιες λες.
> το οτι θες να παιρνεις περισσοτερα ρουχα και παπουτσια , ενω ηδηε χεις, ΔΕΝ ειναι λογος για να μην κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια.
> ειναι αλλη μια κωλλυσιεργια για να ΣΑΜΠΟΤΑΡΕΙΣ την ευτυχια σου.
> η μονη λυση για σενα ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια.
> δεν ειναι τεχνικο το προβλημα σου. ειναι ψυχολογικο και ΤΟ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΡΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ.


Προφανως και είναι δικαιολογία αυτό με τα ρούχα αλλά σου είπα και παλι δεν το κάνω επιτηδες.είναι σαν ένα ναρκωμανη μου ψάχνει την δόση του και μετά ηρεμει.ε έτσι κάνω κάι εγώ για να ηρεμησω και να ξεχαστω και να πάρω μια στιγμιαια χαρά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> και ΟΧΙ, δεν λες σε καθε ειδικοτητας γιατρο τα σεξουαλικα σου.
> στο ομοιοπαθ. για την επιθυμια, μπορεις να του πεις οτι εχεις κανονικη επιθυμια, αλλα δεν επιθυμεις τον φιλο σου. επιθυμει αλλους ανδρες.
> δεν χρειαζεται να του πεις κι οτι συναντιεσαι με αλλον. δεν θα βοηθησει σε κατι..


Δεν ξέρω. Θέλει κάθε αντίδραση του εαυτού μου μου έχει πει.σε έναν ψυχολόγο πχ δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό? Και αυτός έχει ειδικότητα νευρολογου δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να του πω.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξέρω. Θέλει κάθε αντίδραση του εαυτού μου μου έχει πει.σε έναν ψυχολόγο πχ δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό? Και αυτός έχει ειδικότητα νευρολογου δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να του πω.


δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ψυχοθεραπευτη.
αν σου δινει κατι για την επιθυμια, πρεπει να του πεις οτι ΕΧΕΙΣ επιθυμια. το για ποιον την εχεις, ειναι κουτσομπολιο, δεν τον αφορα, γιατι δεν σου κανει ψυχοθεραπεια, ουτε μπορει να σου κανει ως νευρολογος...

----------


## Sonia

> Γιατί μηδέν?θέλω να κάνω όλα τα υπόλοιπα με τον παντρεμενο εκτός από σεξ λόγω φοβου.αν το δεχτεί καλως.αν δε το δεχτεί δεν πειράζει. Εκεινο που με αγχωνει και φρεναρω με αυτον ειναι οτι νοιωθω καθε φορα και κατι παραπανω ενω ξερω οτι η 《σχεση》 μας ειναι μονο για το σεξ.
> Την ψυχοθεραπεία την δουλεύω σαν σκεψη αλλα όταν θα αποφασίσω θα ειναι τελικά αργά.


Γιατί με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο καις την όποια ευκαιρία έχεις να κάνεις κάτι με αυτόν, για αυτό μηδέν. Κάθεσαι και φέρνεις το θέμα του γάμου του σαν πρόφαση ενώ τα ξέρεις όλα και του πετάς το μπαλάκι να σου πει ή να μη σου πει αυτό που ξέρεις ήδη. Καθυστερείς τόσο καιρό να προχωρήσεις σε κάτι σεξουαλικό εκτός από κάτι γλωσσόφιλα και χουφτώματα και μόλις κάτι πήγε να γίνει παραπάνω σοκαρίστηκες. Διστάζεις να του πεις στα ίσα και να διεκδικήσεις αυτά που λες εδώ, θέλω το και το, παίζοντας την κολοκυθιά. Αφήνεις αυτουνού την πρωτοβουλία για το πως και που θα βρεθείτε ενώ ξέρεις ότι είναι χλωμό να είσαι άνετη ποτέ έτσι όπως το πάτε.

Αν πράγματι το μόνο που σε φρέναρε ήταν ότι νοιώθεις το κάτι παραπάνω, είτε θα το είχες κόψει από την αρχή, είτε θα είχες ήδη προχωρήσει εδώ και καιρό σε κάτι πιο σεξουαλικό κι ας ήξερες ότι είναι λάθος όπως λες. Απλά υποσυνείδητα θρέφεσαι από τις ντεμί καταστάσεις και δεν τολμάς όντως να κάνεις κάτι για ξεκολλήσεις σε κανέναν επίπεδο. Αν θες όντως να κάνεις όλα αυτά που λες με τον παντρεμένο, πες του θέλω να βρεθούμε κάπου άνετα κι ωραία και κανόνισε συγκεκριμένα. Αν είσαι σταθερή και γουστάρει όσο φαίνεται ότι γουστάρει, είτε λίγο είτε πολύ είτε οτιδήποτε, αργά ή γρήγορα θα δεχτεί και τους δικούς σου "όρους". Συναντιέστε με καλές προϋποθέσεις και βλέπεις πως θα πάει. 

Πάρε εσύ την πρωτοβουλία και διεκδίκησε αυτά που μας λες εδώ. Καθαρά και ξάστερα, όχι με σουξου μούξου μανταλάκια. Μη λες περιμένω να μου πει αν είναι παντρεμένος, περιμένω να θέλει ότι θέλω χωρίς να του το λέω, του λέω κάτι και δεν επιμένω και προσαρμόζομαι σε ότι του κατέβει αυτουνού, περιμένω να ευθυγραμμιστούν οι πλανήτες αλλά τα άστρα και τα ζώδια μας φέρνουνε εμπόδια... Τι να δεχτεί ή να μη δεχτεί όταν όλα αυτά είναι απλά σκέψεις στο κεφάλι σου που δεν του τις εκφράζεις καθαρά;

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ψυχοθεραπευτη.
> αν σου δινει κατι για την επιθυμια, πρεπει να του πεις οτι ΕΧΕΙΣ επιθυμια. το για ποιον την εχεις, ειναι κουτσομπολιο, δεν τον αφορα, γιατι δεν σου κανει ψυχοθεραπεια.


Εντάξει ίσως να μη πω κάτι αν δεν με ρωτησει παραπερα.αν με ρωτήσει πάντως θα τα πω.δεν ξερω και εγώ τι λέμε και το όχι σε ομοιοπαθητικο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γιατί με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο καις την όποια ευκαιρία έχεις να κάνεις κάτι με αυτόν, για αυτό μηδέν. Κάθεσαι και φέρνεις το θέμα του γάμου του σαν πρόφαση ενώ τα ξέρεις όλα και του πετάς το μπαλάκι να σου πει ή να μη σου πει αυτό που ξέρεις ήδη. Καθυστερείς τόσο καιρό να προχωρήσεις σε κάτι σεξουαλικό εκτός από κάτι γλωσσόφιλα και χουφτώματα και μόλις κάτι πήγε να γίνει παραπάνω σοκαρίστηκες. Διστάζεις να του πεις στα ίσα και να διεκδικήσεις αυτά που λες εδώ, θέλω το και το, παίζοντας την κολοκυθιά. Αφήνεις αυτουνού την πρωτοβουλία για το πως και που θα βρεθείτε ενώ ξέρεις ότι είναι χλωμό να είσαι άνετη ποτέ έτσι όπως το πάτε.
> 
> Αν πράγματι το μόνο που σε φρέναρε ήταν ότι νοιώθεις το κάτι παραπάνω, είτε θα το είχες κόψει από την αρχή, είτε θα είχες ήδη προχωρήσει εδώ και καιρό σε κάτι πιο σεξουαλικό κι ας ήξερες ότι είναι λάθος όπως λες. Απλά υποσυνείδητα θρέφεσαι από τις ντεμί καταστάσεις και δεν τολμάς όντως να κάνεις κάτι για ξεκολλήσεις σε κανέναν επίπεδο. Αν θες όντως να κάνεις όλα αυτά που λες με τον παντρεμένο, πες του θέλω να βρεθούμε κάπου άνετα κι ωραία και κανόνισε συγκεκριμένα. Αν είσαι σταθερή και γουστάρει όσο φαίνεται ότι γουστάρει, είτε λίγο είτε πολύ είτε οτιδήποτε, αργά ή γρήγορα θα δεχτεί και τους δικούς σου "όρους". Συναντιέστε με καλές προϋποθέσεις και βλέπεις πως θα πάει. 
> 
> Πάρε εσύ την πρωτοβουλία και διεκδίκησε αυτά που μας λες εδώ. Καθαρά και ξάστερα, όχι με σουξου μούξου μανταλάκια. Μη λες περιμένω να μου πει αν είναι παντρεμένος, περιμένω να θέλει ότι θέλω χωρίς να του το λέω, του λέω κάτι και δεν επιμένω και προσαρμόζομαι σε ότι του κατέβει αυτουνού, περιμένω να ευθυγραμμιστούν οι πλανήτες αλλά τα άστρα και τα ζώδια μας φέρνουνε εμπόδια... Τι να δεχτεί ή να μη δεχτεί όταν όλα αυτά είναι απλά σκέψεις στο κεφάλι σου που δεν του τις εκφράζεις καθαρά;


Εγώ συμφωνώ με όλα. 
Αλλα να πάρω πρωτοβουλια να ζητήσω να πάμε κάπου άνετα και μετά να του πω σορυ δεν μου βγήκε δεν μου αρέσει. Επίσης δεν μπορεί να έρθει σε ραντεβού κανονικό. Το γιατί δεν το ξέρω. Δεν μπορεί να φύγει από τη γυναίκα, δεν γουστάρει ,δεν ξέρω. Όσες φορές του έχω πει γιατί δεν πάμε μια βόλτα η ένα ποτό καφέ λέει θα πάμε όπου θες και δεν κανονιζει φυσικά. Μάλιστα τις προάλλες μου έριξε της ευθύνες ότι εγώ μπορω μόνο πρωι που εσύ δουλευεις
Άρα τι να ζητήσεις?
Αυτά που θέλω εγώ τα περνώ. Λίγα φιλιά λιγα χαδια λίγα γλυκολογα και γιατί ίσως αργότερα και κανενα στοματικο.αλλα σεξ εφοσον φοβάμαι δεν γίνεται.πάντως του είπα ότι σεξ από εμένα δεν θα δεις.και δεν ειπε κάτι. Εντάξει ίσως στις επόμενες να το καταλάβει και να φύγει.

----------


## Sonia

Νοιώθω ότι κάνουμε κύκλους πάλι. Σε όλα έχεις έναν αντίλογο και μία δικαιολογία έτοιμη. 
ΟΚ, οπότε όλα καλά. Αφού αυτό που θες το παίρνεις λες.

----------


## kopela93

Αποστολία οφείλεις σε όλους εμάς που έχουμε ασχοληθεί να πάρεις τον κωλο σου και να κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση για αλλαγή. Πώς σού φαίνεται το κίνητρο;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Νοιώθω ότι κάνουμε κύκλους πάλι. Σε όλα έχεις έναν αντίλογο και μία δικαιολογία έτοιμη. 
> ΟΚ, οπότε όλα καλά. Αφού αυτό που θες το παίρνεις λες.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απάντησεις σου.ήθελα και παραπανω φυσικα απο αυτον συναισθηματικης φυσεως αλλα δεν μπορει να μου τα δωσει.παντως δεν το κανω εσκεμμενα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία οφείλεις σε όλους εμάς που έχουμε ασχοληθεί να πάρεις τον κωλο σου και να κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση για αλλαγή. Πώς σού φαίνεται το κίνητρο;


Χαχα πολύ καλό. 
Τόση ώρα που μιλάμε κατεληξα στο συμπέρασμα να του κάνω αποκλεισμο κλησης να μην ξανά μιλήσουμε. Αλλωστε την τελευταία φορά του είπα ότι αφού μια λες είσαι παντρεμενος μια δεν είσαι μια έχεις παιδιά μια όχι θα ρωτήσω και θα μάθω. Και αν μάθω ότι είσαι και δεν το παραδεχεσαι δεν ξανά απαντω στις κλήσεις. Αυτός μου είπε ότι και να μάθεις να ξέρεις σε αγαπαω.άρα αποχαιρετιστηριο ήταν αυτό. Οπότε όταν θα με καλεσει θα καταλάβει χωρίς να του δώσω εξήγηση.

----------


## Sonia

Ξέρω ότι δεν το κάνεις εσκεμμένα. Αλλά αν δεν πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου να κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό κι ας μη πολυπιστεύεις ότι θα έχει αποτέλεσμα κι ας σκέφτεσαι ένα σωρό δικαιολογίες ή επιχειρήματα για να μην κάνεις τίποτα, ως τη δευτέρα παρουσία τα ίδια θα συζητάμε, τα ίδια θα ζεις σαν τη μέρα της μαρμότας. Να πεις μια φορά, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά θα τολμήσω να κάνω το και το και θα επιμείνω.

----------


## kopela93

Τι σχέση έχει τι θέλει αυτός; Εσύ θες σεξ. Διεκδίκησε το. Αυτός αν είναι παντρεμένος πρόβλημα του. Από τη στιγμή που δε σου το αποκαλύπτει κιόλας έχεις και το ελαφρυντικό ότι δεν μπαίνεις ανάμεσα σε δύο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ξέρω ότι δεν το κάνεις εσκεμμένα. Αλλά αν δεν πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου να κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό κι ας μη πολυπιστεύεις ότι θα έχει αποτέλεσμα κι ας σκέφτεσαι ένα σωρό δικαιολογίες ή επιχειρήματα για να μην κάνεις τίποτα, ως τη δευτέρα παρουσία τα ίδια θα συζητάμε, τα ίδια θα ζεις σαν τη μέρα της μαρμότας. Να πεις μια φορά, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά θα τολμήσω να κάνω το και το και θα επιμείνω.


Μα αυτό κάνω τώρα με τον παντρεμένο.λέω δεν πιστεύω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι με το σεξ αλλά θα βγω μαζί του μήπως και γίνει κατι και το κανω.για μένα αυτή είναι η υπερβαση μου.ήταν πολύ δύσκολο και αγχωτικο να βρισκομαι μαζί του και ομως ένοιωσα πιο δυνατή όταν το εκανα ας ηταν λάθος. 
Τώρα από τα πολλά πολλά εδώ πειστηκα να κάνω το πρώτο σκελος αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βοηθήθω.θα σταματήσω την επικοινωνία με τον έναν.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τι σχέση έχει τι θέλει αυτός; Εσύ θες σεξ. Διεκδίκησε το. Αυτός αν είναι παντρεμένος πρόβλημα του. Από τη στιγμή που δε σου το αποκαλύπτει κιόλας έχεις και το ελαφρυντικό ότι δεν μπαίνεις ανάμεσα σε δύο


Βρε αγάπη μου θέλω σεξ στο μυαλό. Και πολύ. Στην πράξη όμως και στο σώμα μου δεν αντικατοπτριζεται αυτό που λέω. Αν ήθελα και πολύ δεν θα το είχα κανει?άρα μήπως τελικά δεν θέλω η δεν μπορώ? Η μόνη λύση που έχω καταλήξει εγώ είναι να πω ότι είμαι αξεσουαλ και να δεχτω την φύση μου. Κανείς άλλος άνθρωπος φυσιολογικός δεν θα απειχε από το σεξ.πρεπει να με δεχτώ όπως είμαι και να καταπίεσω λίγο την ανάγκη μου για αυτές τις μαλακιες που κάνω. Γιατί πουθενά δεν οδηγούν

----------


## Honorata

Μωρέ στο μυαλό σου θες αλλα το υπεραναλυεις υπέρ του δέοντος...το ζαλίσες το θέμα.... το σεξ δεν θέλει υπεραναλυση θέλει διάθεση και τίποτα άλλο. Κρίμα το χρόνο και την ενέργεια που σπαταλάς για πράγματα που δεν πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι Αλλά να κάνεις. Τι σε τρομάζει δλδ να πας και να γδυθεις να το κάνετε και άμα φοβηθείς να του πεις δεν μου βγαίνει και τέλος;


> Βρε αγάπη μου θέλω σεξ στο μυαλό. Και πολύ. Στην πράξη όμως και στο σώμα μου δεν αντικατοπτριζεται αυτό που λέω. Αν ήθελα και πολύ δεν θα το είχα κανει?άρα μήπως τελικά δεν θέλω η δεν μπορώ? Η μόνη λύση που έχω καταλήξει εγώ είναι να πω ότι είμαι αξεσουαλ και να δεχτω την φύση μου. Κανείς άλλος άνθρωπος φυσιολογικός δεν θα απειχε από το σεξ.πρεπει να με δεχτώ όπως είμαι και να καταπίεσω λίγο την ανάγκη μου για αυτές τις μαλακιες που κάνω. Γιατί πουθενά δεν οδηγούν

----------


## Αποστολια

[QUOTE=Honorata;1199433]Μωρέ στο μυαλό σου θες αλλα το υπεραναλυεις υπέρ του δέοντος...το ζαλίσες το θέμα.... το σεξ δεν θέλει υπεραναλυση θέλει διάθεση και τίποτα άλλο. Κρίμα το χρόνο και την ενέργεια που σπαταλάς για πράγματα που δεν πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι Αλλά να κάνεις. Τι σε τρομάζει δλδ να πας και να γδυθεις να το κάνετε και άμα φοβηθείς να του πεις δεν μου βγαίνει 

Εγώ βάζω συναίσθημα αυτό το συναίσθημα φοβάμαι. Και για αυτό πήρα την απόφαση σήμερα να το λήξω το θεμα.

----------


## Sonia

Όπως σου είπα θεωρώ ότι και ο παντρεμένος και ο δικός σου είναι καμμένες περιπτώσεις. Δεν θες όμως να επιμείνεις λίγο με αυτόν μιας και φτάσατε ως εδώ; 
Να θέσεις ένα ψυχολογικό όριο, μόλις έφτασες στο παρατσακ εγκαταλείπεις ουσιαστικά πάλι. 

Απαίτησέ σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα μία συνάντηση κι όπου βγει. Με λίγο πιο ανθρώπινους όρους όμως ρε 'συ, κάπου πιο ιδιωτικά. Δε θες ξενοδοχείο, δε θέλει ποτάκια κι εξόδους, κλείστε ένα AirB&B ή πάτε στο σπίτι κάποιου που μπορεί να σας το παραχωρήσει για λίγες ώρες. Μην το δέσεις κόμπο για σεξ, για να είστε πιο ιδιωτικά και με άνεση χώρου κι όπου βγει κι αν σας βγει. Αν μπορεί να παίρνει το υπηρεσιακό όχημα και να καβλαντίζει στις ερημιές εν ώρα υπηρεσίας ή να έρχεται εκεί που δουλεύεις εν ώρα υπηρεσίας, μπορεί να καβλαντίζει και κάπου αλλού ακόμα και σε ώρα υπηρεσίας στην τελική. Να μην σου λέει δικαιολογίες, μην του αφήσεις τα περιθώρια. Από την άλλη εσύ λες δεν σε νοιάζει κι αν σας δουν, οπότε δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες, μην βρεις προσκόμματα πάλι σε αυτό που σου λέω.

Πες στον εαυτό σου θα επιδιώξω κάτι σύντομα, να είσαι συγκεκριμένη και να μην το αφήσεις στην τύχη. Κι αν δεν προκύψει συνάντηση από τη μεριά του και το αποφεύγει ή συναντηθείτε και δεν γίνει κάτι σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα, π.χ. μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα, μετά κόψ΄το μαχαίρι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όπως σου είπα θεωρώ ότι και ο παντρεμένος και ο δικός σου είναι καμμένες περιπτώσεις. Δεν θες όμως να επιμείνεις λίγο με αυτόν μιας και φτάσατε ως εδώ; 
> Να θέσεις ένα ψυχολογικό όριο, μόλις έφτασες στο παρατσακ εγκαταλείπεις ουσιαστικά πάλι. 
> 
> Απαίτησέ σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα μία συνάντηση κι όπου βγει. Με λίγο πιο ανθρώπινους όρους όμως ρε 'συ, κάπου πιο ιδιωτικά. Δε θες ξενοδοχείο, δε θέλει ποτάκια κι εξόδους, κλείστε ένα AirB&B ή πάτε στο σπίτι κάποιου που μπορεί να σας το παραχωρήσει για λίγες ώρες. Μην το δέσεις κόμπο για σεξ, για να είστε πιο ιδιωτικά και με άνεση χώρου κι όπου βγει κι αν σας βγει. Αν μπορεί να παίρνει το υπηρεσιακό όχημα και να καβλαντίζει στις ερημιές εν ώρα υπηρεσίας ή να έρχεται εκεί που δουλεύεις εν ώρα υπηρεσίας, μπορεί να καβλαντίζει και κάπου αλλού ακόμα και σε ώρα υπηρεσίας στην τελική. Να μην σου λέει δικαιολογίες, μην του αφήσεις τα περιθώρια. Από την άλλη εσύ λες δεν σε νοιάζει κι αν σας δουν, οπότε δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες, μην βρεις προσκόμματα πάλι σε αυτό που σου λέω.
> 
> Πες στον εαυτό σου θα επιδιώξω κάτι σύντομα, να είσαι συγκεκριμένη και να μην το αφήσεις στην τύχη. Κι αν δεν προκύψει συνάντηση από τη μεριά του και το αποφεύγει ή συναντηθείτε και δεν γίνει κάτι σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα, π.χ. μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα, μετά κόψ΄το μαχαίρι.


Είχα πει ότι όταν θα τον κάνω να μου πει την αλήθεια θα πρέπει να παρω και εγώ θέση και να το σταματησω.Σκέψου τι θα σκέφτεται αυτός για μένα τώρα αν συνεχίσω μαζι του μετά από αυτό που μου ειπε?είπε και ξεειπε δηλαδή αλλά τέλος πάντων. 
Συν το ότι το μοριο του με αποθαρρυνει κι άλλο. Συν του ότι για να μου το λένε τόσα άτομα εδώ πέρα κάτι θα βλέπουν που εγώ σαν ερωτευμένη έχω τυφλωθει.Είναι πολλοί λογοι που πρέπει να σταματήσει. Και οι ηθικοι που τους έχω ξεχάσει. 

Απλώς πιστευα ότι με περνει ακόμη ένα δύο μήνες μέχρι να βγει το καλαικαιρι για να ζήσω μια φορά και εγώ κάτι όμορφο για εμένα. Σκέψου πόσο χάλια έχω ζήσει με τις σχέσεις μου που αυτό που έκανα με αυτόν μου φαινοταν υπεροχο.να περιμένω πάνω από το τηλ να με πάρει ποτέ θα μπορεί και να κλείνουμε ραντεβού στις 10 και να έρχεται 11 γιατί του έτυχε δουλειά και λογικό είναι εν ώρα υπηρεσία και εγώ εκεί να επιμενω και να περιμένω. Είχα καιρο να νιώσω ερωτικά με κάποιον και καιρό να ποθησω ετσι κάποιον.

Ήδη τον έχω μπλοκαρει από τις επαφες.δεν θεωρώ ότι θα ενοχληθει ιδιαίτερα ήδη θα έχει βρει τις επόμενες αν δεν τις έχεις ηδη.Πλέον έχει αλλάξει και βάση στή δουλειά οπότε αυτό το καθημερινο που τον είχα μέσα στα πόδια μου όταν δεν απαντουσα στα τηλ δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. 

Ακόμη κουκλα μου δεν εχεις καταλάβει ότι δεν μπορώ να του ζήτησω κάτι. Γιατί ακόμη δεν πιστεύω ότι αξίζω σαν γυναίκα κάτι για να απαιτησω κάτι. Λυπάμαι τόσο πολύ να φέρνω τον άλλον σε δύσκολη θέση και από την άλλη ξέρω ότι και να το ζήτησω δεν θα το παρω οπότε γιατί να το ζητησω?για να πέσω ακόμη ένα βαθμό χαμηλα στα μάτια του και να παρακαλαω για μια πιο νορμάλ συνάντηση?του είπα πολλές φορές πάμε για καφέ ή βόλτα η ποτο για να μου αποδειξεις ότι είσαι ελεύθερος και πάντα λέει ναι θα πάμε.Εγώ ναι δεν έχω θέμα να με δει κανένας. Ο φίλος μου ξερει τι κάνω και δεν με νοιάζει οποιος και να με δει.

Για το μόνο που στεναχωριεμαι είναι γιατί θα περάσω πάλι μια μεγάλη περίοδο ελλειψης σεξουαλικης επιθυμίας όπως όταν είχα ξανά διακοψει μαζι του. Δεν πειραζει αλλωστε οι δικές μου επιθυμιες δεν οδηγούν στη λύση του θεματος μου όποτε καλύτερα να μην υπάρχουν για να ηρέμησω κιόλας.

----------


## Sonia

Αποστολία κοροϊδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας ή κοροϊδεύεις τον εαυτό σου;
Αυτά που λες περί του είπες, σου είπε δεν ισχύουν και το ξέρεις. Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, θα πέσεις στα μάτια του όταν ακόμα κι αν παίζετε με τις λέξεις ξέρει ότι ξέρεις ότι είναι δεσμευμένος, θα πέσεις στα μάτια του και μάτια σου αν ζητήσεις κάτι πιο αξιοπρεπές από το να χαλβαδιάζεστε στα αυτοκίνητα σαν 15χρονα, ηθικά είναι ΟΚ να σου δαγκώνει ο άλλος τα βυζιά και να σου δείχνει το πουλί του και να γλωσσοφιλιέσαι, αλλά αν συναντηθείς μπας και γίνει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο και σου λυθεί επιτέλους και το πρόβλημά σου ξαφνικά είναι ανήθικο; Τα "ανήθικα" τα έχεις κάνει ήδη, τουλάχιστον να μην πάει τσάμπα η ανηθικότητα, αυτό λέω.

Αλλά αν το έχεις πάρει όντως απόφαση, ας μην το συζητάμε άλλο. Από την αρχή εγώ ήμουν κατά αυτής της κατάστασης, απλά πιστεύω ότι αφού μπήκες για τα καλά στο χορό, ας χόρευες τουλάχιστον που λένε.


Το τελευταίο που λες δεν παίζει, μην σκέφτεσαι έτσι. Μόνη σου σε ρίχνεις. Ίσα ίσα μπορεί αυτή η φάση να σε ξεκλείδωσε και να είσαι πιο έτοιμη να ερωτευτείς ή να γουστάρεις σεξουαλικά κάποιον άλλο, πιο καλή περίπτωση. Μην το δένεις κόμπο ότι θα ξενερώσεις. Αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι ξεκαθάρισες μια μπλεγμένη κατάσταση/βαρίδι στη ζωή σου (τον παντρεμένο), ευκαιρία να κάνεις κι άλλο βήματα. Ψυχολόγο, εξόδους, κάτι να σπάσεις τη ρουτίνα. Από που θα σου έρθει η αυτοεκτίμηση δηλαδή, κοιτώντας τα ντουβάρια ή ξυπνώντας τον φίλο σου που δεν ξυπνάει με τίποτα;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία κοροϊδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας ή κοροϊδεύεις τον εαυτό σου;
> Αυτά που λες περί του είπες, σου είπε δεν ισχύουν και το ξέρεις. Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, θα πέσεις στα μάτια του όταν ακόμα κι αν παίζετε με τις λέξεις ξέρει ότι ξέρεις ότι είναι δεσμευμένος, θα πέσεις στα μάτια του και μάτια σου αν ζητήσεις κάτι πιο αξιοπρεπές από το να χαλβαδιάζεστε στα αυτοκίνητα σαν 15χρονα, ηθικά είναι ΟΚ να σου δαγκώνει ο άλλος τα βυζιά και να σου δείχνει το πουλί του και να γλωσσοφιλιέσαι, αλλά αν συναντηθείς μπας και γίνει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο και σου λυθεί επιτέλους και το πρόβλημά σου ξαφνικά είναι ανήθικο; Τα "ανήθικα" τα έχεις κάνει ήδη, τουλάχιστον να μην πάει τσάμπα η ανηθικότητα, αυτό λέω.
> 
> Αλλά αν το έχεις πάρει όντως απόφαση, ας μην το συζητάμε άλλο. Από την αρχή εγώ ήμουν κατά αυτής της κατάστασης, απλά πιστεύω ότι αφού μπήκες για τα καλά στο χορό, ας χόρευες τουλάχιστον που λένε.
> 
> 
> Το τελευταίο που λες δεν παίζει, μην σκέφτεσαι έτσι. Μόνη σου σε ρίχνεις. Ίσα ίσα μπορεί αυτή η φάση να σε ξεκλείδωσε και να είσαι πιο έτοιμη να ερωτευτείς ή να γουστάρεις σεξουαλικά κάποιον άλλο, πιο καλή περίπτωση. Μην το δένεις κόμπο ότι θα ξενερώσεις. Αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι ξεκαθάρισες μια μπλεγμένη κατάσταση/βαρίδι στη ζωή σου (τον παντρεμένο), ευκαιρία να κάνεις κι άλλο βήματα. Ψυχολόγο, εξόδους, κάτι να σπάσεις τη ρουτίνα. Από που θα σου έρθει η αυτοεκτίμηση δηλαδή, κοιτώντας τα ντουβάρια ή ξυπνώντας τον φίλο σου που δεν ξυπνάει με τίποτα;


Εγώ ξέρω πόσο ανηθικη είμαι αυτό δεν αλλαζει για μένα. Δεν χρειάζεται όμως να το μάθει και αυτός.ας τον να νομίζει ότι τωρα το έμαθα.

Το έχω πάρει απόφαση μετά τις συζητησεις εδώ βλέπω πιο καθαρά για αυτό και μου αρέσει να το συζηταω εδώ. 

Επειδή ξέρω τον εαυτό μου ξέρω ότι θα έρθει και μια περίοδος στασιμοτητας.Έξοδοι δεν παιζουν δεν έχω καμία παρέα όσες ξέρω φίλες είναι παντρεμενες και δεν βγαίνουν. Νέα άτομα δεν γνωρίζω δραστηριότητες δεν πάω οπότε δεν πειράζει. Έχω ζήσει άπειρα χρόνια μέσα σε ένα σπίτι δεν θα με πειραξει κάτι. Ξανά επιστρεφω στα γνωριμα.τουλάχιστον πάω για κανένα μπάνιο και ξεχνιεμαι αυτή είναι η παρηγοριά μου και τα μικρά ανηψια μου που με κάνουν και γελάω. Α και μια στο τόσο καμία βόλτα με τον φίλο μου.Καλά είναι και αυτά άλλοι δεν έχουν ούτε αυτά. 
Ψυχολόγο θα συζητησω με τον γιατρό μου και θα πραξω αναλογα και με τα χρήματα και την διάθεση που θα έχω να ανοιχτω παλι σε κάποιον.

----------


## Sonia

Τα έχω γράψει πάρα πολλές φορές, η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου δεν είναι ότι βαριέται να πλύνει τα πιάτα, είναι ότι αρνείται να κάνει αλλαγές που μπορεί να τον ζορίσουν βραχυπρόθεσμα αλλά μεσοπρόθεσμα θα του βγουν σε καλό. Μένει στη γνώριμη κατάστασή του κι ας μην του αρέσει. Οπότε μπαίνει σε φαύλο κύκλο και ανακυκλώνει τα προβλήματα και τελματώνει, τελματώνει, τελματώνει.

Η απάντηση σου στο να γνωρίσεις νέο κόσμο, να βγεις, να κάνεις πράγματα, να κάνεις κάπου μια αλλαγή, είναι ότι δεν βγαίνω, δεν κάνω πράγματα, δεν γνωρίζω κόσμο, δεν κάνω αλλαγές, καλά είναι και αυτά τα γνώριμα που έχω, άλλοι δεν έχουν ούτε αυτά.

ΟΚ, σεβαστό, αλλά είναι κρίμα. Είσαι νέος άνθρωπος και ταλαιπωριέσαι τσάμπα και βερεσέ. Ελπίζω κάτι να αλλάξει και να έρθεις να γράψεις κάποια θετική εξέλιξη κάποια στιγμή, αν και με ευχολόγια δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τα έχω γράψει πάρα πολλές φορές, η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου δεν είναι ότι βαριέται να πλύνει τα πιάτα, είναι ότι αρνείται να κάνει αλλαγές που μπορεί να τον ζορίσουν βραχυπρόθεσμα αλλά μεσοπρόθεσμα θα του βγουν σε καλό. Μένει στη γνώριμη κατάστασή του κι ας μην του αρέσει. Οπότε μπαίνει σε φαύλο κύκλο και ανακυκλώνει τα προβλήματα και τελματώνει, τελματώνει, τελματώνει.
> 
> Η απάντηση σου στο να γνωρίσεις νέο κόσμο, να βγεις, να κάνεις πράγματα, να κάνεις κάπου μια αλλαγή, είναι ότι δεν βγαίνω, δεν κάνω πράγματα, δεν γνωρίζω κόσμο, δεν κάνω αλλαγές, καλά είναι και αυτά τα γνώριμα που έχω, άλλοι δεν έχουν ούτε αυτά.
> 
> ΟΚ, σεβαστό, αλλά είναι κρίμα. Είσαι νέος άνθρωπος και ταλαιπωριέσαι τσάμπα και βερεσέ. Ελπίζω κάτι να αλλάξει και να έρθεις να γράψεις κάποια θετική εξέλιξη κάποια στιγμή, αν και με ευχολόγια δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γλυκια μου.
Η αλλαγή για μένα ήταν αυτή με τον παντρεμενο.ήταν η υπερβαση μου.τώρα ναι στα γνώριμα θα πάω και στην ηρεμια μου.Δεν είμαι για πολλά εγώ.
Δεν εχω το σθενος σε αυτη την ηλικία να κάνω τίποτα παραπανω.

----------


## Eagle guy

> Δεν εχω το σθενος σε αυτη την ηλικία να κάνω τίποτα παραπανω.


Γιατί, 80 χρονών είσαι? Είσαι κάτω από 40 και νομίζεις ότι είναι αργά? Μην τρελαθούμε. Το ότι άλλοι έχουν χειρότερα προβλήματα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο για εμάς. 
Εγώ είμαι ο πρώτος που καταλαβαίνει ότι δε νιώθεις άνετα που δεν θες σεξ με αυτό το πανσεξουαλικό μέχρι τρέλας κλίμα έξω στην κοινωνία, το έζησα κι εγώ, αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να βρεις έναν καλύτερο σύντροφο από αυτόν που τα έχετε τώρα και δεν ασχολείται καν μαζί σου? Και τόσα dating site για ασέξουαλ έχει, και μπορείς να κάνεις νέα χόμπι και νέες γνωριμίες και να προκύψει κάτι καλύτερο, που ή θα σου βγάλει το σεξουαλικό ή δεν θα έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις για σεξ, ή οτιδήποτε.
Μέχρι κι εγώ έχω κυνηγήσει κάποιες να βγω, ψάχνοντας αν θα μου βγει το ερωτικό, ή μήπως ταιριάξουμε και χωρίς αυτό. Εγώ, που είμαι και μοναχικός και μου αρέσει μόνος μου, που κάνω μάστερ σε αυτό που θέλω να κάνω για μια ζωή, που μπορεί κάποιος να πει ότι "καλά είσαι, τι ψάχνεσαι, κάτσε εκεί που είσαι".

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γιατί, 80 χρονών είσαι? Είσαι κάτω από 40 και νομίζεις ότι είναι αργά? Μην τρελαθούμε. Το ότι άλλοι έχουν χειρότερα προβλήματα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο για εμάς. 
> Εγώ είμαι ο πρώτος που καταλαβαίνει ότι δε νιώθεις άνετα που δεν θες σεξ με αυτό το πανσεξουαλικό μέχρι τρέλας κλίμα έξω στην κοινωνία, το έζησα κι εγώ, αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να βρεις έναν καλύτερο σύντροφο από αυτόν που τα έχετε τώρα και δεν ασχολείται καν μαζί σου? Και τόσα dating site για ασέξουαλ έχει, και μπορείς να κάνεις νέα χόμπι και νέες γνωριμίες και να προκύψει κάτι καλύτερο, που ή θα σου βγάλει το σεξουαλικό ή δεν θα έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις για σεξ, ή οτιδήποτε.
> Μέχρι κι εγώ έχω κυνηγήσει κάποιες να βγω, ψάχνοντας αν θα μου βγει το ερωτικό, ή μήπως ταιριάξουμε και χωρίς αυτό. Εγώ, που είμαι και μοναχικός και μου αρέσει μόνος μου, που κάνω μάστερ σε αυτό που θέλω να κάνω για μια ζωή, που μπορεί κάποιος να πει ότι "καλά είσαι, τι ψάχνεσαι, κάτσε εκεί που είσαι".


Εγώ θεωρώ ότι είμαι μεγαλη.
Φυσικά και ενδιαφερομαι να βρω κάποιον αλλά που να τον ψαξω?θα μπω σε σαιτ θα πω ψάχνω ασεξουαλ να κάνουμε όλα τα προκαταρκτικα εκτός από το σεξ?Δηλαδή ότι θες το ψαχνεις σε αυτα τα σαιτ?δεν έχω μπει ποτέ δεν ξέρω τι σαιτ είναι.

Εσύ που έχεις βγει έχεις βρει ποτέ αυτό που ψαχνεις?

----------


## kopela93

Θα ενδιαφερόσουν για παρθένο της ηλικίας σου; Μήπως αυτό θα σε έκανε να νιώθεις πιο άνετα; Θα επέλεγες έναν τέτοιο ανθρωπο;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θα ενδιαφερόσουν για παρθένο της ηλικίας σου; Μήπως αυτό θα σε έκανε να νιώθεις πιο άνετα; Θα επέλεγες έναν τέτοιο ανθρωπο;


Εδώ είμαι με παρθενο 10 χρόνια μεγαλύτερο μου. 
Ναι δεν εδώ θέμα αρκεί να τον ερωτευτω πραγμα πολύ δύσκολο για μένα.

----------


## kopela93

Αφού δεν είναι παρθένος.....
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι άνθρωποι θέλουν σώνει και καλά να ερωτευτούν
Δεν μπορείς να αρκεστείς σε έναν άνθρωπο που θα σού ταιριάζει χωρίς να τον έχεις ερωτευτεί;
Άμα τα ζητάμε όλα στο τέλος τίποτα δε θα βρούμε 
Αμάν βρε συ ...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αφού δεν είναι παρθένος.....
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι άνθρωποι θέλουν σώνει και καλά να ερωτευτούν
> Δεν μπορείς να αρκεστείς σε έναν άνθρωπο που θα σού ταιριάζει χωρίς να τον έχεις ερωτευτεί;
> Άμα τα ζητάμε όλα στο τέλος τίποτα δε θα βρούμε 
> Αμάν βρε συ ...


Ο φίλος μου παρθενος πρέπει να είναι. 
Εγώ λειτουργω αλλιώς. 
Μπορώ να είμαι με έναν άνθρωπο που δεν μου ταιριαζει αρκει να είμαι κάψουρα μαζί του.
Έχω βρει άνθρωπο που να μου ταιριαζει.τον φίλο μου.αλλά δεν ειμαι ερωτευμένη μαζί του.μια σχέση χωρίς έρωτα δεν έχει ουσία.

----------


## kopela93

> Ο φίλος μου παρθενος πρέπει να είναι. 
> Εγώ λειτουργω αλλιώς. 
> Μπορώ να είμαι με έναν άνθρωπο που δεν μου ταιριαζει αρκει να είμαι κάψουρα μαζί του.
> Έχω βρει άνθρωπο που να μου ταιριαζει.τον φίλο μου.αλλά δεν ειμαι ερωτευμένη μαζί του.μια σχέση χωρίς έρωτα δεν έχει ουσία.


Εντάξει τώρα πόνεσα. Εγώ μάλλον ποτέ δε θα ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εντάξει τώρα πόνεσα. Εγώ μάλλον ποτέ δε θα ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο


Τι θα ηθελες δηλαδη?

----------


## kopela93

> Τι θα ηθελες δηλαδη?


Δε θέλω έρωτες και ανησυχίες. Θέλω κάτι ήσυχο και σταθερό που να ταιριάζουμε

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δε θέλω έρωτες και ανησυχίες. Θέλω κάτι ήσυχο και σταθερό που να ταιριάζουμε


Δηλαδή θα μπορουσες να εισαι και εσύ με κάποιον που δεν σου αρέσει εμφανισιακα αρκεί να τα βρισκατε στα υπολοιπα?

----------


## kopela93

> Δηλαδή θα μπορουσες να εισαι και εσύ με κάποιον που δεν σου αρέσει εμφανισιακα αρκεί να τα βρισκατε στα υπολοιπα?


Ναι. Όχι μόνο εμφανισιακά, αλλά και χωρίς έρωτα. Θα ζούσα άνετα κι ωραία. Αρκεί να τα βρίσκαμε καλά να επικοινωνούσαμε σωστά και να αγαπιόμασταν.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι. Όχι μόνο εμφανισιακά, αλλά και χωρίς έρωτα. Θα ζούσα άνετα κι ωραία. Αρκεί να τα βρίσκαμε καλά να επικοινωνούσαμε σωστά και να αγαπιόμασταν.


Όταν λες χωρίς ερωτα εννοείς χωρίς σεξ η χωρίς να είσαι ερωτευμενη?Αυτό ευκολο είναι να το βρεις πάντως. Θες έναν άνθρωπο απλά που να εχετε κοινά και να περνάτε καλά μαζι

----------


## kopela93

> Όταν λες χωρίς ερωτα εννοείς χωρίς σεξ η χωρίς να είσαι ερωτευμενη?Αυτό ευκολο είναι να το βρεις πάντως. Θες έναν άνθρωπο απλά που να εχετε κοινά και να περνάτε καλά μαζι


Χωρίς ναμαι ερωτευμένη. Αυτός ας είναι.( Και να μην είναι πάλι οκει δεν έχω κανένα θέμα. Δεν έχει διάφορα για μένα ) Εγώ δε θέλω. 
Με καλό σεξ ναι και κοινά στοιχεία και κατανόηση επικοινωνία σεβασμό αγάπη κτλ

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χωρίς ναμαι ερωτευμένη. Αυτός ας είναι.( Και να μην είναι πάλι οκει δεν έχω κανένα θέμα. Δεν έχει διάφορα για μένα ) Εγώ δε θέλω. 
> Με καλό σεξ ναι και κοινά στοιχεία και κατανόηση επικοινωνία σεβασμό αγάπη κτλ


Έχεις κάνει ποτέ σχέση με αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις όπως τις θες?
Σχέση που να είσαι ερωτευμενη πολύ?η δέν έχεις ερωτευτει ποτε?
Πες μου ένα κολπο να σταματήσω να ερωτεύομαι και εγω σε παρακαλω.

----------


## kopela93

> Έχεις κάνει ποτέ σχέση με αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις όπως τις θες?
> Σχέση που να είσαι ερωτευμενη πολύ?η δέν έχεις ερωτευτει ποτε?
> Πες μου ένα κολπο να σταματήσω να ερωτεύομαι και εγω σε παρακαλω.


Χαχαχα δεν υπάρχει κόλπο να το σταματήσεις. Πρέπει να διαχωρίσεις πότε είναι έρωτας και πότε ενθουσιασμός.
Εγώ προσωπικά δε χρειάζομαι έρωτα γιατί τρώω ενθουσιασμό πολύ συχνά. Έτσι ο έρωτας που είναι κάτι βαθύτερο και πιο έντονο και πιο τρομακτικό δεν το χρειάζομαι. Αν μού τυχε και ερωτευτώ θα πονέσω. Αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος που δεν το θέλω. Και πολλοί με έχουν κράξει γιαυτες μου τις απόψεις. Με έχουν πει φοβιτσιαρα και τα λοιπά αλλά τους αγνοω. Ο καθένας θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα από τη ζωή του. Πάντως δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τη ζωή. Πορεύεσαι και βλέπεις. Όλοι τραβάμε κουπί.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Τον πηδηχταρα τον έχουμε. Το να πιούμε και να βρεθουμε μόνοι δεν το έχουμε. 
> Ιστορίες της παιδικής ηλικιας δεν λέω ούτε έχω πει ακομη τα θέματα μου σε αυτόν δεν κλαιγομαι.
> Αλλά το όχι μου βγαίνει αυθόρμητα να το λέω δεν ξέρω γιατί. Ίσως γιατί δεν θέλω δεν μπορώ. Τέλος πάντων.


Κολοκύθια πηδηχταράς είναι . Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι παντρεύτηκε κάποια που γνώρισε στα 20 , την πρώτη που έκαναν σεξ και θέλει να αυτοεπιβεβαιωθεί , ότι 
μπορεί να κάνει κάτι και με άλλη γυναίκα, μετά από 20 χρόνια αποκλειστικότητας με τη γυναίκα του. 
Αν βάλεις κάτι σέξυ και κατέβεις για κανά καφέ στο κέντρο της αθήνας που γίνεται χαμός από τουρίστες ξένους και ντόπιους,
μπορεί να βρεις κανέναν πηδηχταρά αληθινό να κάνεις κάτι . 

Αλλιώς το πας εδώ για νήμα 1500 σελίδα με χιλιάδες posts που θα συνεχιστεί δεκαετίες.

----------


## panos19

> Χωρίς ναμαι ερωτευμένη. Αυτός ας είναι.( Και να μην είναι πάλι οκει δεν έχω κανένα θέμα. Δεν έχει διάφορα για μένα ) Εγώ δε θέλω. 
> Με καλό σεξ ναι και κοινά στοιχεία και κατανόηση επικοινωνία σεβασμό αγάπη κτλ


και σε περιπτωση που τον ερωτευτεις εσυ μονο ή ειναι αμοιβαιο και για τους δυο,εκει τι θα κανεις?

----------


## kopela93

> και σε περιπτωση που τον ερωτευτεις εσυ μονο ή ειναι αμοιβαιο και για τους δυο,εκει τι θα κανεις?


Πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι μονόπλευρο. Αν είμαι τόσο τυχερή και είναι αμφίδρομο τότε τι να πω, θα το ζήσω. Γενικά όμως είναι κάτι που δε θα το ήθελα (έρωτας). 
Δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις τι θα νιώσεις ούτε τι θα νιώσει ο άλλος.

----------


## panos19

> Πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι μονόπλευρο. Αν είμαι τόσο τυχερή και είναι αμφίδρομο τότε τι να πω, θα το ζήσω. Γενικά όμως είναι κάτι που δε θα το ήθελα (έρωτας). 
> Δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις τι θα νιώσεις ούτε τι θα νιώσει ο άλλος.



γιατί είσαι τόσο κάθετη σε αυτό? 
τι ορίζεται καλό και κακο σεξ? 

από την στιγμή που δεν θέλεις δεσμεύσεις , γιατί επιζητεις την αγάπη και την επικοινωνία?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κολοκύθια πηδηχταράς είναι . Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι παντρεύτηκε κάποια που γνώρισε στα 20 , την πρώτη που έκαναν σεξ και θέλει να αυτοεπιβεβαιωθεί , ότι 
> μπορεί να κάνει κάτι και με άλλη γυναίκα, μετά από 20 χρόνια αποκλειστικότητας με τη γυναίκα του. 
> Αν βάλεις κάτι σέξυ και κατέβεις για κανά καφέ στο κέντρο της αθήνας που γίνεται χαμός από τουρίστες ξένους και ντόπιους,
> μπορεί να βρεις κανέναν πηδηχταρά αληθινό να κάνεις κάτι . 
> 
> Αλλιώς το πας εδώ για νήμα 1500 σελίδα με χιλιάδες posts που θα συνεχιστεί δεκαετίες.


Δεν ξέρω πότε παντρεύτηκε και τι έκανε και κάνει στη ζωή του.πάντως εμένα μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι έχει πολλές. Άρα πηδηχταρα τον θεωρω.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς τέλειωσε και με αυτόν. Δεν θα πάρω άλλο πηδηχταρα.θα κάτσω στην ησυχία μου και ας φτασει το νήμα όσο θέλει.

----------


## kopela93

> γιατί είσαι τόσο κάθετη σε αυτό? 
> τι ορίζεται καλό και κακο σεξ? 
> 
> από την στιγμή που δεν θέλεις δεσμεύσεις , γιατί επιζητεις την αγάπη και την επικοινωνία?


Δεν είμαι κάθετη απλά δε θα το ήθελα επειδή με φοβίζει και ενδεχομένως δε με καλύπτει κιόλας. Θα μού άρεσε κάτι πιο βαθύ.
Επιζητώ αγάπη και επικοινωνία γιατί είναι ανάγκες μου. Μαζί με αυτά θα πάρω και τη δέσμευση θέλω δε θέλω. Που κι αυτή με φοβίζει. Άσε μην ασχολείσαι καν. Χαμένο παιχνίδι. Ακόμα δεν έχω βρει απαντήσεις. Μόλις βρω θα σου πω. Μέχρι τότε θα παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χαχαχα δεν υπάρχει κόλπο να το σταματήσεις. Πρέπει να διαχωρίσεις πότε είναι έρωτας και πότε ενθουσιασμός.
> Εγώ προσωπικά δε χρειάζομαι έρωτα γιατί τρώω ενθουσιασμό πολύ συχνά. Έτσι ο έρωτας που είναι κάτι βαθύτερο και πιο έντονο και πιο τρομακτικό δεν το χρειάζομαι. Αν μού τυχε και ερωτευτώ θα πονέσω. Αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος που δεν το θέλω. Και πολλοί με έχουν κράξει γιαυτες μου τις απόψεις. Με έχουν πει φοβιτσιαρα και τα λοιπά αλλά τους αγνοω. Ο καθένας θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα από τη ζωή του. Πάντως δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τη ζωή. Πορεύεσαι και βλέπεις. Όλοι τραβάμε κουπί.


 Μα ο ερωτας και ο ενθουσιασμος πάνω κάτω τα ίδια δεν είναι? Και πως μπορείς να προκαταβαλεις κάτι? Δηλαδή πως μπορεις να ξεκινήσεις μια γνωριμία και να πεις α εγώ δεν θα τον ερωτευτω τωρα.δεν γίνονται αυτά.

----------


## panos19

> Δεν είμαι κάθετη απλά δε θα το ήθελα επειδή με φοβίζει και ενδεχομένως δε με καλύπτει κιόλας. Θα μού άρεσε κάτι πιο βαθύ.
> Επιζητώ αγάπη και επικοινωνία γιατί είναι ανάγκες μου. Μαζί με αυτά θα πάρω και τη δέσμευση θέλω δε θέλω. Που κι αυτή με φοβίζει. Άσε μην ασχολείσαι καν. Χαμένο παιχνίδι. Ακόμα δεν έχω βρει απαντήσεις. Μόλις βρω θα σου πω. Μέχρι τότε θα παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά


άμα δεν σε καλύπτει, χωρίζεις απλά
όταν λες βαθύ? 

στο λέω γιατί μου φαίνεται περίεργο πως αναζητεις αγάπη -επικοινωνία αλλά δεν θέλεις δέσμευση, ως συνήθως στην δέσμευση αυτά επιζητούν

οκ όπως θες, οπότε έχεις ανάγκη μπορείς να μου στείλεις και πμ, αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι

----------


## panos19

> Εγώ θεωρώ ότι είμαι μεγαλη.
> Φυσικά και ενδιαφερομαι να βρω κάποιον αλλά που να τον ψαξω?θα μπω σε σαιτ θα πω ψάχνω ασεξουαλ να κάνουμε όλα τα προκαταρκτικα εκτός από το σεξ?Δηλαδή ότι θες το ψαχνεις σε αυτα τα σαιτ?δεν έχω μπει ποτέ δεν ξέρω τι σαιτ είναι.
> 
> Εσύ που έχεις βγει έχεις βρει ποτέ αυτό που ψαχνεις?



μια γυναίκα 30 με 45 είναι στην καλύτερη ηλικία, 
θέλουν προσοχή τέτοια site για ψεύτικα προφίλ, αλλα θέλουν πληρωμή

----------


## kopela93

> Μα ο ερωτας και ο ενθουσιασμος πάνω κάτω τα ίδια δεν είναι? Και πως μπορείς να προκαταβαλεις κάτι? Δηλαδή πως μπορεις να ξεκινήσεις μια γνωριμία και να πεις α εγώ δεν θα τον ερωτευτω τωρα.δεν γίνονται αυτά.


Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Ο ενθουσιασμός είναι πιο ελαφρύς. Ο έρωτας περιέχει εξιδανίκευση είναι πιο έντονος. Έτσι νομίζω εγώ. Τώρα αν έχεις κάποια άλλη θεωρία, να μού την παραθέσεις.
Αλλά νομίζω δε χρειάζεται να κολλάμε στις λέξεις. Καταλάβαμε κι οι δυο τι θέλουμε να πούμε.
Όσο για το άλλο ερώτημά σου, όλοι έχουμε σκοπούς και κίνητρα. Εγώ ξέρω ότι δε θέλω έρωτα. Αν δω ότι πάει προς τα κει, θα φύγω.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Δεν ξέρω πότε παντρεύτηκε και τι έκανε και κάνει στη ζωή του.πάντως εμένα μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι έχει πολλές. Άρα πηδηχταρα τον θεωρω.
> 
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς τέλειωσε και με αυτόν. Δεν θα πάρω άλλο πηδηχταρα.θα κάτσω στην ησυχία μου και ας φτασει το νήμα όσο θέλει.


Αν είχε κάποιες που κάνει σεξ , δεν θα δαπανούσε χρόνο με άλλες που δεν κάνει . Γιατί όσο δεν κάνει σεξ μαζί σου, αυτό είσαι , δαπάνη χρόνου. 
Όλοι οι ένστολοι , παντρεύονται μικροί . Είναι η γραμμή που τους περνάνε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Ο ενθουσιασμός είναι πιο ελαφρύς. Ο έρωτας περιέχει εξιδανίκευση είναι πιο έντονος. Έτσι νομίζω εγώ. Τώρα αν έχεις κάποια άλλη θεωρία, να μού την παραθέσεις.
> Αλλά νομίζω δε χρειάζεται να κολλάμε στις λέξεις. Καταλάβαμε κι οι δυο τι θέλουμε να πούμε.
> Όσο για το άλλο ερώτημά σου, όλοι έχουμε σκοπούς και κίνητρα. Εγώ ξέρω ότι δε θέλω έρωτα. Αν δω ότι πάει προς τα κει, θα φύγω.


Άμα έχεις την δύναμη όταν πας να ερωτευτεις να φύγεις τι να σου πω χαλαλι σου.θέλει πολλά κότσια να το κάνεις αυτό.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν είχε κάποιες που κάνει σεξ , δεν θα δαπανούσε χρόνο με άλλες που δεν κάνει . Γιατί όσο δεν κάνει σεξ μαζί σου, αυτό είσαι , δαπάνη χρόνου. 
> Όλοι οι ένστολοι , παντρεύονται μικροί . Είναι η γραμμή που τους περνάνε.


Αυτό μου είπε και αυτός ότι αν είχε και άλλες δεν θα ερχόταν μαζί μου.

Επειδή θέλω την γνώμη σου σε αυτό. Έκανα καλά λες που του είπα να σταματήσουμε? Θεωρείς ότι δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι για να λύσω το θέμα μου με αυτον?γιατί είπες πολλές φορές ότι τον θεωρεις 《αχρηστο》 και αυτόν όπως και τον φίλο μου.

----------


## kopela93

> Άμα έχεις την δύναμη όταν πας να ερωτευτεις να φύγεις τι να σου πω χαλαλι σου.θέλει πολλά κότσια να το κάνεις αυτό.


Ίσα ίσα αυτό με προκαλεί να το πετύχω. Ωραία πρόκληση!

----------


## Αποστολια

> μια γυναίκα 30 με 45 είναι στην καλύτερη ηλικία, 
> θέλουν προσοχή τέτοια site για ψεύτικα προφίλ, αλλα θέλουν πληρωμή


Εγώ δεν το βλέπω έτσι για τις ηλικίες αλλά οκ.

Μπα δεν είχα σκοπο να μπω σε σαιτ και μετά να ψάχνω να βρω αν είναι ψεύτικα η όχι. Μεγάλη ταλαιπωρια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ίσα ίσα αυτό με προκαλεί να το πετύχω. Ωραία πρόκληση!


Και δεν πονας δεν στεναχωριεσαι όταν φεύγεις από κάτι δυνατό πού πάει να ξεκινησει?εγώ δύο μέρες έχω που είπα τέλος στον παντρεμενο και είμαι να πεθανω.που μου φερεται και άσχημα ετσι.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Αυτό μου είπε και αυτός ότι αν είχε και άλλες δεν θα ερχόταν μαζί μου.
> 
> Επειδή θέλω την γνώμη σου σε αυτό. Έκανα καλά λες που του είπα να σταματήσουμε? Θεωρείς ότι δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι για να λύσω το θέμα μου με αυτον?γιατί είπες πολλές φορές ότι τον θεωρεις 《αχρηστο》 και αυτόν όπως και τον φίλο μου.


Αν είχε άλλες, σίγουρα δεν ασχολιόταν . Απολύτο αυτό και ξεκάθαρο . Εσύ αν ήθελες, απλά του έδινες το οκ και κάνατε σεξ προχθές.
Δεν θες να κάνεις τίποτε. Θες να μείνεις στο τέλμα που είσαι . Αν συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά και δεν είσαι κάποιο τρολ που μας κάνει πλάκα. 
Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω . 

Στην ελλάδα της αγαμίας πάντως, αν βάλεις ένα μίνι ή ενα σορτσάκι και βγεις μια βόλτα, βρίσκεις κάποιον για σεξ σε 1-2 ώρες.

----------


## kopela93

> Και δεν πονας δεν στεναχωριεσαι όταν φεύγεις από κάτι δυνατό πού πάει να ξεκινησει?εγώ δύο μέρες έχω που είπα τέλος στον παντρεμενο και είμαι να πεθανω.που μου φερεται και άσχημα ετσι.


Πονάς; Είσαι στο σωστό δρόμο. Με πόνο θα απαλλαγείς από μια δυσκολη κατάσταση και με πόνο θα εξελιχθείς και θα γίνεις καλύτερη. Σε αυτή τη φάση που είσαι χρειάζεται να ικανοποιήσεις τις σεξουαλικές σου ανάγκες και έπειτα βλέπεις για έρωτες.
Πάνω από όλα με τη σεξουαλική πράξη, θα σού φύγουν οι φοβίες. Εκεί να στοχεύσεις.

----------


## panos19

> Εγώ δεν το βλέπω έτσι για τις ηλικίες αλλά οκ.
> 
> Μπα δεν είχα σκοπο να μπω σε σαιτ και μετά να ψάχνω να βρω αν είναι ψεύτικα η όχι. Μεγάλη ταλαιπωρια.


εσύ για ποιες ηλικίες λες? 
υπάρχει και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο αλλά μπορεί να βρεις και αληθινά 
άλλοι ψάχνουν για sexting, ερωτική επαφή, σοβαρή σχέση, απλώς για συζήτηση






> Και δεν πονας δεν στεναχωριεσαι όταν φεύγεις από κάτι δυνατό πού πάει να ξεκινησει?εγώ δύο μέρες έχω που είπα τέλος στον παντρεμενο και είμαι να πεθανω.που μου φερεται και άσχημα ετσι.


σου φέρεται άσχημα σε τι?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Εγώ προτείνω να αφήσεις τον παντρεμένο εντελώς, και ενδεχομένως να αφήσεις και τον φίλο σου αφού πια δεν σε γεμίζει πολύ, να ανακαλύψεις τον εαυτό σου και να βρεις την αυτοπεποίθησή σου.

----------


## panos19

> Εγώ προτείνω να αφήσεις τον παντρεμένο εντελώς, και ενδεχομένως να αφήσεις και τον φίλο σου αφού πια δεν σε γεμίζει πολύ, να ανακαλύψεις τον εαυτό σου και να βρεις την αυτοπεποίθησή σου.


εγώ θα της έλεγα να πάει κάπου διακοπές, να ξεσπάσει

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν είχε άλλες, σίγουρα δεν ασχολιόταν . Απολύτο αυτό και ξεκάθαρο . Εσύ αν ήθελες, απλά του έδινες το οκ και κάνατε σεξ προχθές.
> Δεν θες να κάνεις τίποτε. Θες να μείνεις στο τέλμα που είσαι . Αν συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά και δεν είσαι κάποιο τρολ που μας κάνει πλάκα. 
> Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω . 
> 
> Στην ελλάδα της αγαμίας πάντως, αν βάλεις ένα μίνι ή ενα σορτσάκι και βγεις μια βόλτα, βρίσκεις κάποιον για σεξ σε 1-2 ώρες.


Οκ.το πιάσα.αρα καλά εκανα και τον εδιωξα αφού έγω δεν θέλω να κάνω σεξ.

Το ξέρω ότι βρίσκουμε σεξ εύκολα. Απλά δεν θέλω σεξ και με έναν τυχαίο και χωρίς να νοιώθω κάτι. Και γενικά δεν ξέρω αν θέλω τελικά να κάνω σεξ η θέλω να μείνω σε αυτά που κάνω. 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πονάς; Είσαι στο σωστό δρόμο. Με πόνο θα απαλλαγείς από μια δυσκολη κατάσταση και με πόνο θα εξελιχθείς και θα γίνεις καλύτερη. Σε αυτή τη φάση που είσαι χρειάζεται να ικανοποιήσεις τις σεξουαλικές σου ανάγκες και έπειτα βλέπεις για έρωτες.
> Πάνω από όλα με τη σεξουαλική πράξη, θα σού φύγουν οι φοβίες. Εκεί να στοχεύσεις.


Δεν μπορώ να λειτουργησω έτσι εγώ. Και προφανώς όπως μου είπαν και πιο πάνω μάλλον δεν θέλω να κανω σεξ εφόσον δεν έκανα και με τον παντρεμένο .
Δεν ξέρω πως σας μοιαζει τόσο απλό να κανετε σεξ με εναν που δεν νιώθετε κάτι τουλάχιστον την πρώτη φορά. Εγώ δεν μπορώ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> εσύ για ποιες ηλικίες λες? 
> υπάρχει και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο αλλά μπορεί να βρεις και αληθινά 
> άλλοι ψάχνουν για sexting, ερωτική επαφή, σοβαρή σχέση, απλώς για συζήτηση
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> σου φέρεται άσχημα σε τι?


Θα προτιμουσα να είμαι 20 25.τώρα θα πάω 35.την έχω χάσει την μπάλα. 

Σε όλα.δεν μου έχει πει και καμιά αλήθεια ούτε μου έχει διάθεσει ούτε μια ώρα από τον ελεύθερο του χρόνο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εγώ προτείνω να αφήσεις τον παντρεμένο εντελώς, και ενδεχομένως να αφήσεις και τον φίλο σου αφού πια δεν σε γεμίζει πολύ, να ανακαλύψεις τον εαυτό σου και να βρεις την αυτοπεποίθησή σου.


Τον παντρεμενο τον εδιωξα χθες.του έκανα αποκλεισμο κλήσεων μου εστειλε κάποια μήνυματα και του είπα να μη με ξανά ενόχλησει και ότι ότι έγινε θα μέινει μεταξυ μας.μη έχει το φόβο ότι θα πω κάτι σε κανεναν η στη γυναικα του κρίμα είναι και αυτός. 

Τον φίλο μου δεν τον δίωχνω γιατί δεν με ενοχλεί πουθενά. Στην ουσία είμαι σαν ελεύθερη δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι αν χωρίσω. 

Τώρα για την αυτοπεποιθηση που λες δεν πρόκειται να ερθει ποτέ.άλλωστε τι αυτόπεποιθηση να έχει μια γυναίκα που είναι 34 και δεν έχει κανει σεξ?Νοιώθω μιση.δεν νοιώθω γυναίκα.

----------


## panos19

> Θα προτιμουσα να είμαι 20 25.τώρα θα πάω 35.την έχω χάσει την μπάλα. 
> 
> Σε όλα.δεν μου έχει πει και καμιά αλήθεια ούτε μου έχει διάθεσει ούτε μια ώρα από τον ελεύθερο του χρόνο.


πιστεύεις ότι θα άλλαζε κάτι? και στις δύο παραγράφους που λες?

----------


## kopela93

> Δεν μπορώ να λειτουργησω έτσι εγώ. Και προφανώς όπως μου είπαν και πιο πάνω μάλλον δεν θέλω να κανω σεξ εφόσον δεν έκανα και με τον παντρεμένο .
> Δεν ξέρω πως σας μοιαζει τόσο απλό να κανετε σεξ με εναν που δεν νιώθετε κάτι τουλάχιστον την πρώτη φορά. Εγώ δεν μπορώ.


Όλα τα μπορείς απλά δεν τα θες. Εμείς δεν είμαστε σούπερ ήρωες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> εσύ για ποιες ηλικίες λες? 
> υπάρχει και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο αλλά μπορεί να βρεις και αληθινά 
> άλλοι ψάχνουν για sexting, ερωτική επαφή, σοβαρή σχέση, απλώς για συζήτηση
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> σου φέρεται άσχημα σε τι?





> εγώ θα της έλεγα να πάει κάπου διακοπές, να ξεσπάσει


Προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να πάω διακοπές. Ξεσπαω σε ρούχα παπούτσια και τέτοια. Είναι και αυτό μια εκτονωση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> πιστεύεις ότι θα άλλαζε κάτι? και στις δύο παραγράφους που λες?


Οχι τι να αλλαξει δηλαδή?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όλα τα μπορείς απλά δεν τα θες. Εμείς δεν είμαστε σούπερ ήρωες.


Δεν είπα ότι είστε σούπερ ηρωες.απλώς πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος ανάλογα με τα βιωματα του και τον χαρακτηρα του είναι διαφορετικός και θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Πολλοί με κρίνουν που δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ.τι να κάνω δηλαδή.μπορεί να μη μπορώ να μη θέλω καταβαθος αλλά και εγώ μπορώ να διεκδικησω αυτά που θέλω. Δηλαδή τα υπόλοιπα εκτός από σεξ.οποίος θέλει τα δεχεται οποίος θέλει φευγει.

----------


## kopela93

> Δεν είπα ότι είστε σούπερ ηρωες.απλώς πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος ανάλογα με τα βιωματα του και τον χαρακτηρα του είναι διαφορετικός και θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα.
> Πολλοί με κρίνουν που δεν μπορώ να κάνω σεξ.τι να κάνω δηλαδή.μπορεί να μη μπορώ να μη θέλω καταβαθος αλλά και εγώ μπορώ να διεκδικησω αυτά που θέλω. Δηλαδή τα υπόλοιπα εκτός από σεξ.οποίος θέλει τα δεχεται οποίος θέλει φευγει.


Κάνε αυτό που θες. Μη σε νοιάζει για τα υπόλοιπα. Όσο δίνεις σημασία τι πιστεύουν οι άλλοι για σένα, τόσο χάνεις το σκοπό σου. Δε σημαίνει αυτά που σου είπα μόλις τώρα, ότι θα εφαρμόζω κι εγώ 
Σού λέω τι έχω διαβάσει και είναι σωστό να γίνεται γιατί κάποια πράγματα είναι στάνταρ. Οπότε. 
Το ξέρω ότι ο καθένας θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα. Απλά προτείνω λύσεις όπως όλοι εδώ. Εσύ μάλλον έχεις κατασταλάξει. Τι να πω. 
Αν δε θες να κάνεις σεξ ή δεν μπορείς, μην κάνεις. Απλώς όταν μιλάμε εδώ όλοι μαζί, προσπαθούμε να σου βρούμε λύση, όχι να σε κρίνουμε. 
Αποφάσισε τι θέλεις ή αν ήδη αποφάσισες τότε αυτό είναι θετικό και θα πας παρακάτω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κάνε αυτό που θες. Μη σε νοιάζει για τα υπόλοιπα. Όσο δίνεις σημασία τι πιστεύουν οι άλλοι για σένα, τόσο χάνεις το σκοπό σου. Δε σημαίνει αυτά που σου είπα μόλις τώρα, ότι θα εφαρμόζω κι εγώ 
> Σού λέω τι έχω διαβάσει και είναι σωστό να γίνεται γιατί κάποια πράγματα είναι στάνταρ. Οπότε. 
> Το ξέρω ότι ο καθένας θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα. Απλά προτείνω λύσεις όπως όλοι εδώ. Εσύ μάλλον έχεις κατασταλάξει. Τι να πω. 
> Αν δε θες να κάνεις σεξ ή δεν μπορείς, μην κάνεις. Απλώς όταν μιλάμε εδώ όλοι μαζί, προσπαθούμε να σου βρούμε λύση, όχι να σε κρίνουμε. 
> Αποφάσισε τι θέλεις ή αν ήδη αποφάσισες τότε αυτό είναι θετικό και θα πας παρακάτω.


Το 《κρίνουμε 》δεν το είπα προσβλητικα.απλά επειδή καποιοι θέλουν αλλα μερικοι μοιαζουμε σαν εξωγιηνοι στα μάτια τους.
Σίγουρα ήθελα να κάνω με τον παντρεμενο αυτά που εκανα και λιγααα παραπανω.μέχρι εκεί τρελαίνομαι να τα κάνω. 
Τωρα το σεξ λέω ήθελα να κάνω στη σκεψη.αλλά όταν μου λένε σου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία και δεν εκανες σεξ αρα δεν θες και δεν θα κάνεις ποτέ μάλλον εσείς που τα βλέπετε πιο καθαρά να έχετε δίκιο.

----------


## kopela93

> Το 《κρίνουμε 》δεν το είπα προσβλητικα.απλά επειδή καποιοι θέλουν αλλα μερικοι μοιαζουμε σαν εξωγιηνοι στα μάτια τους.
> Σίγουρα ήθελα να κάνω με τον παντρεμενο αυτά που εκανα και λιγααα παραπανω.μέχρι εκεί τρελαίνομαι να τα κάνω. 
> Τωρα το σεξ λέω ήθελα να κάνω στη σκεψη.αλλά όταν μου λένε σου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία και δεν εκανες σεξ αρα δεν θες και δεν θα κάνεις ποτέ μάλλον εσείς που τα βλέπετε πιο καθαρά να έχετε δίκιο.


Δεν ξέρει κανείς για σένα. Εσύ ξέρεις. Πάρε τον έλεγχο της ζωής σου. Μη δίνεις βάση και μην πετάς το μπαλάκι στον άλλον ότι ο άλλος ξέρει καλύτερα για σένα.
Βλέπουμε κάποιες συμπεριφορές και κρίνουμε αναλόγως. Η κοινή λογική είναι ότι αν κάποιος δεν κάνει κίνηση δε διεκδικεί και δεν κυνηγάει ένα θέμα, σημαίνει ότι δεν το θέλει αρκετά δεν το θέλει τόσο ώστε να κοπιάσει. Μερικά πράγματα είναι σίγουρα. όπως πχ αυτό 
Πχ αν σε φοβίζει αυτό ή εκείνο, δε θα το κάνεις. Θα προτιμήσεις να κάτσεις στ'αυγά σου και θα πεις προτιμώ να μη ρισκάρω. Άμεσα καταλαβαίνεις ότι για να μη ρισκάρεις για να μην κοπιάζεις σημαίνει ότι δεν το θες πραγματικά.

----------


## panos19

> Προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να πάω διακοπές. Ξεσπαω σε ρούχα παπούτσια και τέτοια. Είναι και αυτό μια εκτονωση.


τα έχεις όμως ανάγκη τα ρούχα ή απλώς το κάνεις σαν ψυχοθεραπεία? 
Θα μπορούσες κάλλιστα τα λεφτά που δίνεις στα ρούχα να τα κρατούσες για ένα 3ημερο

οκ επιλογή σου είναι να διαθέσεις τα λεφτά σου όπου θες, απλά σου λέω τι θα επέλεγα εγώ

αυτά που σου έγραψα στο πμ δεν σε βοήθησαν? 





> Οχι τι να αλλαξει δηλαδή?



αν ήταν ειλικρινής μαζί σου και εσύ ήσουν 20 χρόνων πιστεύεις θα έκανες άλληεπιλογή?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ξέρει κανείς για σένα. Εσύ ξέρεις. Πάρε τον έλεγχο της ζωής σου. Μη δίνεις βάση και μην πετάς το μπαλάκι στον άλλον ότι ο άλλος ξέρει καλύτερα για σένα.
> Βλέπουμε κάποιες συμπεριφορές και κρίνουμε αναλόγως. Η κοινή λογική είναι ότι αν κάποιος δεν κάνει κίνηση δε διεκδικεί και δεν κυνηγάει ένα θέμα, σημαίνει ότι δεν το θέλει αρκετά δεν το θέλει τόσο ώστε να κοπιάσει. Μερικά πράγματα είναι σίγουρα. όπως πχ αυτό 
> Πχ αν σε φοβίζει αυτό ή εκείνο, δε θα το κάνεις. Θα προτιμήσεις να κάτσεις στ'αυγά σου και θα πεις προτιμώ να μη ρισκάρω. Άμεσα καταλαβαίνεις ότι για να μη ρισκάρεις για να μην κοπιάζεις σημαίνει ότι δεν το θες πραγματικά.


Αυτό που ήθελα το διεκδικησα.τον παντρεμενο δηλαδή. Παρολες τις αναστολες μου βγήκα μαζί του.ηταν και αυτό σημαντικό για μενα.
Τώρα η συνέχεια μαζί του δεν είναι εφικτή. Οπότε δεν το λες και παραιτηση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> τα έχεις όμως ανάγκη τα ρούχα ή απλώς το κάνεις σαν ψυχοθεραπεία? 
> Θα μπορούσες κάλλιστα τα λεφτά που δίνεις στα ρούχα να τα κρατούσες για ένα 3ημερο
> 
> οκ επιλογή σου είναι να διαθέσεις τα λεφτά σου όπου θες, απλά σου λέω τι θα επέλεγα εγώ
> 
> αυτά που σου έγραψα στο πμ δεν σε βοήθησαν? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν τα έχω ανάγκη τα ρούχα απλώς με κάνουν και αισθάνομαι όμορφη. Το έχω αναγκη αυτο.τριημερο έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν εχω με ποιον να παω.

Αν ήταν ειλικρινής μαζι μου και μου έδινε έστω και ένα μικρό δείγμα ότι ενδιαφέρεται λιγο για εμένα θα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα. Θα ήμουν και εγώ ειλικρινής.και ας διαλέγε μετα αν ήθελε.

----------


## panos19

> Δεν τα έχω ανάγκη τα ρούχα απλώς με κάνουν και αισθάνομαι όμορφη. Το έχω αναγκη αυτο.τριημερο έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν εχω με ποιον να παω.
> 
> Αν ήταν ειλικρινής μαζι μου και μου έδινε έστω και ένα μικρό δείγμα ότι ενδιαφέρεται λιγο για εμένα θα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα. Θα ήμουν και εγώ ειλικρινής.και ας διαλέγε μετα αν ήθελε.


μπορείς να φτιάξεις τα νύχια και τα μαλλιά, υποθέτω είναι λίγο οικονομικά
μπορείς να πας μόνη σου να χαλαρώσεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> μπορείς να φτιάξεις τα νύχια και τα μαλλιά, υποθέτω είναι λίγο οικονομικά
> μπορείς να πας μόνη σου να χαλαρώσεις


Τα κάνω βρε όλα αυτά μόνη μου.Από περιποίηση είμαι πάρα πάνω από το κανονικο.στα αλλά έχω το προβλήμα.

----------


## panos19

> Τα κάνω βρε όλα αυτά μόνη μου.Από περιποίηση είμαι πάρα πάνω από το κανονικο.στα αλλά έχω το προβλήμα.


τι να σου πω βρε αποστολια σου έστειλα πμ μήπως βοηθήσω και τα παιδιά εδώ φτάσαμε 36 σελίδες, δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε κάτι άλλο, αν δεν το πάρεις απόφαση και τραβήξεις κόκκινη γραμμή όπως λέει και το τραγούδι και να προχωρήσεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> τι να σου πω βρε αποστολια σου έστειλα πμ μήπως βοηθήσω και τα παιδιά εδώ φτάσαμε 36 σελίδες, δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε κάτι άλλο, αν δεν το πάρεις απόφαση και τραβήξεις κόκκινη γραμμή όπως λέει και το τραγούδι και να προχωρήσεις


Ναι Πάνο μου.σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.και εσύ με βοηθησες με αυτά που μου είπες.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Θα προτιμουσα να είμαι 20 25.τώρα θα πάω 35.την έχω χάσει την μπάλα.


Αν τώρα είσαι 34, στα 33 ή στα 30 ή στα 25 δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολύ σεξ . Στα 34 όμως μπορείς να κάνεις. Το παρελθόν πάει . Το παρόν και το μέλλον όχι . 
Αν δεν κάνεις στα 34 , τώρα , του χρόνου , θα έχουν χαθεί και τα 34. 
Το άλλο που λες ότι σεξ βρίσκεται εύκολα ... μέχρι μια ηλικία. Μετά πιο δύσκολα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν τώρα είσαι 34, στα 33 ή στα 30 ή στα 25 δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολύ σεξ . Στα 34 όμως μπορείς να κάνεις. Το παρελθόν πάει . Το παρόν και το μέλλον όχι . 
> Αν δεν κάνεις στα 34 , τώρα , του χρόνου , θα έχουν χαθεί και τα 34. 
> Το άλλο που λες ότι σεξ βρίσκεται εύκολα ... μέχρι μια ηλικία. Μετά πιο δύσκολα.


Σίγουρα σε κάθε ηλικία αλλαζουν οι ευκαιρίες. Δεν έχεις στα 20 ίδιες στα 30 και στα 40.

Γενικά σύμφωνω με αυτά που λες αλλα εισαι κάπως απόλυτος και δεν είναι ωραίο αυτό.τουλάχιστον εσύ με το σεξ τα πας καλά? Γιατί άμα διαβάσω όλα αυτά που γράφεις μόνο το σεξ θεωρεις σημαντικο σε μια σχέση. Δεν μιλας ποτέ για συναισθημα.από περιεργεια ρωταω αν θες δεν απαντάς.

----------


## panos19

> Ναι Πάνο μου.σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.και εσύ με βοηθησες με αυτά που μου είπες.



δεν το ειπα για αν με ευχαριστησης,μου αρκει να εβαλα και εγω το λιθαρακι μου ωστε να σε βοηθησω
οποτε θες μπορεις να μου στειλεις πμ




> Σίγουρα σε κάθε ηλικία αλλαζουν οι ευκαιρίες. Δεν έχεις στα 20 ίδιες στα 30 και στα 40.


αναλογα παντα,καποιοι μεγαλονωντας γινοται,ποιο ωραιοι και ποθητοι!

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν το ειπα για αν με ευχαριστησης,μου αρκει να εβαλα και εγω το λιθαρακι μου ωστε να σε βοηθησω
> οποτε θες μπορεις να μου στειλεις πμ
> 
> 
> 
> αναλογα παντα,καποιοι μεγαλονωντας γινοται,ποιο ωραιοι και ποθητοι!


Φυσικά βοήθησες και εσύ όπως όλοι σας.

----------


## nikos2

> όπως όλοι σας.


ευχαριστω................

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Γενικά σύμφωνω με αυτά που λες αλλα εισαι κάπως απόλυτος και δεν είναι ωραίο αυτό.τουλάχιστον εσύ με το σεξ τα πας καλά? Γιατί άμα διαβάσω όλα αυτά που γράφεις μόνο το σεξ θεωρεις σημαντικο σε μια σχέση. Δεν μιλας ποτέ για συναισθημα.από περιεργεια ρωταω αν θες δεν απαντάς.


Τίποτε το απόλυτο . Απλά χωρίς σεξ , δεν υπάρχει σεξ . Από την άλλη , με άτομα που έχεις κάνει σεξ , υπάρχει άλλη επικοινωνία και δέσιμο , ακόμη κι αν δεν υπήρξε ποτέ σχέση . Με διάρκεια , εννοώ. Αυτό σηκώνει εκτενείς περιγραφές και δεν ταιριάζει εδώ. Σε άλλο θέμα, άλλη φορά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τίποτε το απόλυτο . Απλά χωρίς σεξ , δεν υπάρχει σεξ . Από την άλλη , με άτομα που έχεις κάνει σεξ , υπάρχει άλλη επικοινωνία και δέσιμο , ακόμη κι αν δεν υπήρξε ποτέ σχέση . Με διάρκεια , εννοώ. Αυτό σηκώνει εκτενείς περιγραφές και δεν ταιριάζει εδώ. Σε άλλο θέμα, άλλη φορά.


Δεν κατάλαβα αυτό που σε ρώτησα αλλα οκ.σε άλλο θέμα αλλη φορά.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Δεν κατάλαβα αυτό που σε ρώτησα αλλα οκ.σε άλλο θέμα αλλη φορά.


Ρώτησες αν θεωρώ μόνο το σεξ δημαντικό σε μια σχέση . ΟΧΙ . Απλά , χωρίς σεξ, δεν υπάρχει σχέση . Δεν είναι το μόνο σημαντικό , απλά χωρίς αυτό δεν υπάρχει τίποτε. 
Αν υπάρχει αυτό , μπορεί να υπάρξει σχέση. Αν δεν υπάρχει, είναι γνωριμία. Αν υπάρχει σεξ , μετά εξετάζουμε και άλλους παράγοντες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ρώτησες αν θεωρώ μόνο το σεξ δημαντικό σε μια σχέση . ΟΧΙ . Απλά , χωρίς σεξ, δεν υπάρχει σχέση . Δεν είναι το μόνο σημαντικό , απλά χωρίς αυτό δεν υπάρχει τίποτε. 
> Αν υπάρχει αυτό , μπορεί να υπάρξει σχέση. Αν δεν υπάρχει, είναι γνωριμία. Αν υπάρχει σεξ , μετά εξετάζουμε και άλλους παράγοντες.


Οι άνθρωποι δηλαδή που είναι ασεξουαλ και θέλουν ένα σύντροφο και έχουν δεν έχουν τιποτα?
Πολλά ζευγάρια παντρεμενα άλλωστε έχουν να κάνουν σεξ αιωνες.αλλά ζευγάρια θεωρουνται ακόμη.

----------


## led

> Εγώ θεωρώ ότι είμαι μεγαλη.
> Φυσικά και ενδιαφερομαι να βρω κάποιον αλλά που να τον ψαξω?θα μπω σε σαιτ θα πω ψάχνω ασεξουαλ να κάνουμε όλα τα προκαταρκτικα εκτός από το σεξ?Δηλαδή ότι θες το ψαχνεις σε αυτα τα σαιτ?δεν έχω μπει ποτέ δεν ξέρω τι σαιτ είναι.
> 
> Εσύ που έχεις βγει έχεις βρει ποτέ αυτό που ψαχνεις?


Εγώ λέω να ψάξεις σεξ γιατί εσύ θες δεν είσαι ασέξουαλ . Και να πεις ότι έχεις μια φοβία τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν κάνεις σεξ ή κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά θα ήθελες μια ερωτική σχέση και δεν νομίζω να μην ενδιαφερθούνε κάποιοι . Δεν θα τους βάλεις για καταναγκαστικά έργα στο κάτω κάτω. Να σου αρέσει , σαν τον παντρεμένο , αλλά να ξέρεις ότι θα τελειώσει κάποια στιγμή για να μη φας και τα μούτρα σου όπως ακριβώς ένιωθες με τον παντρεμένο. Να είναι όμως ελεύθερος για να έχετε χώρο και χρόνο . Και ότι βγει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εγώ λέω να ψάξεις σεξ γιατί εσύ θες δεν είσαι ασέξουαλ . Και να πεις ότι έχεις μια φοβία τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν κάνεις σεξ ή κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά θα ήθελες μια ερωτική σχέση και δεν νομίζω να μην ενδιαφερθούνε κάποιοι . Δεν θα τους βάλεις για καταναγκαστικά έργα στο κάτω κάτω. Να σου αρέσει , σαν τον παντρεμένο , αλλά να ξέρεις ότι θα τελειώσει κάποια στιγμή για να μη φας και τα μούτρα σου όπως ακριβώς ένιωθες με τον παντρεμένο. Να είναι όμως ελεύθερος για να έχετε χώρο και χρόνο . Και ότι βγει.


Αν μπορέσω να ξανά βρω κάποιον που να ερωτευτω σαν τον παντρεμενο και να λεμε την αλήθεια μεταξύ μας ναι αυτό θα κάνω. 
Από ότι μου είπαν όμως εδώ εφόσον δεν εκανα σεξ και με αυτόν ίσως κατά βαθος να μη θέλω και ας λέω ότι θέλω στα λόγια.

----------


## led

> Ρώτησες αν θεωρώ μόνο το σεξ δημαντικό σε μια σχέση . ΟΧΙ . Απλά , χωρίς σεξ, δεν υπάρχει σχέση . Δεν είναι το μόνο σημαντικό , απλά χωρίς αυτό δεν υπάρχει τίποτε. 
> Αν υπάρχει αυτό , μπορεί να υπάρξει σχέση. Αν δεν υπάρχει, είναι γνωριμία. Αν υπάρχει σεξ , μετά εξετάζουμε και άλλους παράγοντες.


Σεξ δεν είναι μόνο η διείσδυση .

----------


## led

Ότι δεν θες να ξεβολευτείς Αποστολία από την ασφάλειά σου και τις φοβίες σου , όχι ότι δεν έχεις επιθυμία .

----------


## panos19

> Αν μπορέσω να ξανά βρω κάποιον που να ερωτευτω σαν τον παντρεμενο και να λεμε την αλήθεια μεταξύ μας ναι αυτό θα κάνω. 
> Από ότι μου είπαν όμως εδώ εφόσον δεν εκανα σεξ και με αυτόν ίσως κατά βαθος να μη θέλω και ας λέω ότι θέλω στα λόγια.


να κανουμε λιγο και την πλακα μας,να μην εχει και το μοριο του παντρεμενου ο επομενος!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ότι δεν θες να ξεβολευτείς Αποστολία από την ασφάλειά σου και τις φοβίες σου , όχι ότι δεν έχεις επιθυμία .


Δεν είναι ξεβολεμα.είναι φοβια ναι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> να κανουμε λιγο και την πλακα μας,να μην εχει και το μοριο του παντρεμενου ο επομενος!


Χαχα ναι αυτό το είχα ξεχάσει.

----------


## panos19

> Χαχα ναι αυτό το είχα ξεχάσει.


ξεχνιούνται αυτά!! :-) χαχα
ποιο μέγεθος θεωρείς επαρκές αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## Αποστολια

> ξεχνιούνται αυτά!! :-) χαχα
> ποιο μέγεθος θεωρείς επαρκές αν επιτρέπεται?


Τι με ρωτάς και εσύ βρε?το πιο μικρό θα σου πω.

----------


## panos19

> Τι με ρωτάς και εσύ βρε?το πιο μικρό θα σου πω.


τα νούμερα είναι υποκειμενικά! Αλλά να σε ευχαριστεί όμως μην είναι σαν γαριδακι

----------


## Honorata

Τι συναίσθημα βάζεις μωρέ;;; λες και είναι ο άντρας της ζωής σου που ξέρεις ότι θα παντρευτείς και θα ζήσετε το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σας μαζί. Ένας τελειωμένος ψεύτης παντρεμένος είναι και το ξέρεις, του κάνεις ανάκριση πανω στο σεξ ξέρεις ότι εισια καβατζα του τραβιεσαι στα αυτοκίνητα, τον έχεις ήδη μπλοκάρει από τις επαφές σου, έχεις ορίσει ήδη ημερομηνία λήξης μαζί του μέχρι τους δύο μήνες το καλοκαίρι.

Ποιο συναίσθημα λες; είναι αυτο συναίσθημα...; δικαιολογίες είναι στον εαυτό σου περισσότερο...
Δουλευομαστε μεταξύ μας 

Κάνε πίσω, αφού φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ πια. Αλλά παρε μια ξεκάθαρη γνώμη για να τον αφήσεις και τον άλλον στην ησυχία του 

[QUOTE=Αποστολια;1199434]


> Μωρέ στο μυαλό σου θες αλλα το υπεραναλυεις υπέρ του δέοντος...το ζαλίσες το θέμα.... το σεξ δεν θέλει υπεραναλυση θέλει διάθεση και τίποτα άλλο. Κρίμα το χρόνο και την ενέργεια που σπαταλάς για πράγματα που δεν πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι Αλλά να κάνεις. Τι σε τρομάζει δλδ να πας και να γδυθεις να το κάνετε και άμα φοβηθείς να του πεις δεν μου βγαίνει 
> 
> Εγώ βάζω συναίσθημα αυτό το συναίσθημα φοβάμαι. Και για αυτό πήρα την απόφαση σήμερα να το λήξω το θεμα.

----------


## Honorata

Μου αρέσει πάντως που τα θες όλα στο πιάτο....και να μη ζοριστεις και να μην αλλάξεις, και να έχεις καβατζουλες και να μην κάνεις σεξ, και να μην είσαι μόνη αλλα να είσαι και με κάποιον ερωτευμένη. 

Εγώ στο ξανά είπα. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα σε αυτή τη κατάσταση που έχεις φτιάξει με το παντρεμένο. Γτ και τη καβατζα σου την έχεις για να μη μείνεις μόνη με τον παρθένο που ζεις, και αλλαγές δεν θα κάνεις , και την "καψουρα" στο κεφάλι σου τη ζεις , και με έναν άχρηστο παντρεμένο που ξέρεις εξαρχής ότι δεν αξίζει το κόπο έτσι ώστε να μην εξαναγκαστεις να κάνεις αλλαγές και να πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου. Το θέμα σου ξεκινάει ξεκάθαρα από το μυαλό σου. Έχεις λάθος αυτοεικονα,δεν ξέρεις πραγματικά τα όρια σου...Γιατί ποτέ δεν δοκίμασες τον εαυτό σου μέσα από καταστάσεις για να μάθεις πράγματικα ποια εισαι, τι θες και μέχρι που φτάνουν οι αντοχές σου. Σου συνέβη απλά μια στραβή, κάποτε (όπως παθαίνουμε όλοι σε αυτή τη ζωή) και μετά κλείστηκες στη σπηλιά σου για τα υπόλοιπα 100 χρόνια. Εγώ επιμενω ότι χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε βοήθεια από ειδικό. Όχι μόνο για το σεξουαλικό. Το σεξουαλικό είναι το τελευταίο....για Αλλά θέματα 


Σύμφωνα με τα θέλω , τα μπορώ και τον χαρακτήρα σου βρίσκεσαι στην πιο ιδανική σου κατάσταση. Έχεις φτιάξει τη ζωή σου όσο καλύτερα μπορείς. Άρα δεν έχουμε να μιλάμε για κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά έτσι σχολιάζουμε να έχουμε να λέμε. 


> Όταν λες χωρίς ερωτα εννοείς χωρίς σεξ η χωρίς να είσαι ερωτευμενη?Αυτό ευκολο είναι να το βρεις πάντως. Θες έναν άνθρωπο απλά που να εχετε κοινά και να περνάτε καλά μαζι

----------


## Al_Bundy

Αποστολία , το προφίλ σου όπως το βλέπω εγώ, δείχνει ότι γουστάρεις σεξ . Πολύ. Απλά κάπου έχεις φάει κάποιες χαζές φρίκες.
Βάζω στοίχημα, ότι αν πας με κάποιον μόνο για σεξ , σε ξενοδοχείο για σεξ , κάπου ίσως με ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα, όπως είναι ένα στην παραλιακή, 
που έχει και πεύκα γύρω γύρω, έρχεται και αέρας της θάλασσας και του δώσετε να καταλάβει , ίσως με συνοδεία κανενός daquiri φράουλα ... ή mojito ...
που κολλάνε γάντι με τον αέρα της θάλασσας και το καλοκαιρινό φως ... και το κάνετε με ανοιχτές τις κουρτίνες ....
μετά θα έχεις άλλο θέμα ... θα θες να περνάς κάθε πρωινό σου έτσι !
Αυτά που λες τώρα, που είναι όλα σαχλαμάρες, δεν θα τα θυμάσαι καν . Θα είναι σαν να μην υπήρξαν ποτέ. 
Αλλά , το λέω και πάλι , να σου αλλάξει τα φώτα, όχι κανένα πατ κιουτ του 2λεπτου . 
Και σε φάση (=στάση) που να τον κοιτάς και να σε κοιτάει όταν το κάνετε και να τον βλέπεις να λειώνει στον ιδρώτα για πάρτη σου και για την απόλαυσή σας. 
Τέλος. 

Να 'μαστε όλοι καλά, γιατί έρχονται δύσκολες ώρες.

----------


## Αποστολια

[QUOTE=Honorata;1199674]Τι συναίσθημα βάζεις μωρέ;;; λες και είναι ο άντρας της ζωής σου που ξέρεις ότι θα παντρευτείς και θα ζήσετε το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σας μαζί. Ένας τελειωμένος ψεύτης παντρεμένος είναι και το ξέρεις, του κάνεις ανάκριση πανω στο σεξ ξέρεις ότι εισια καβατζα του τραβιεσαι στα αυτοκίνητα, τον έχεις ήδη μπλοκάρει από τις επαφές σου, έχεις ορίσει ήδη ημερομηνία λήξης μαζί του μέχρι τους δύο μήνες το καλοκαίρι.

Ποιο συναίσθημα λες; είναι αυτο συναίσθημα...; δικαιολογίες είναι στον εαυτό σου περισσότερο...
Δουλευομαστε μεταξύ μας 

Κάνε πίσω, αφού φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ πια. Αλλά παρε μια ξεκάθαρη γνώμη για να τον αφήσεις και τον άλλον στην ησυχία του 

Γιατί μόνο όποιον παντρευτεις πρέπει να ερωτευτεις δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Άσε που εγώ δεν θέλω να παντρευτω ούτε αυτόν ούτε κάνεναν.

Είναι κακό που ήθελα να ζήσω ένα καλοκαίρι με λίγη περιπέτεια και λίγη κάψουρα?όλα τα καλοκαιρια μου μοναχικα τα περναω.

Και γιατι λες δεν τον αφήνω στην ησυχία του.του είπα εξαρχης οτι εγω σεξ μαζί του δεν θα κάνω. Και λέει δεν πειράζει θα κάνουμε τα υπολοιπα.λοιπόν ποιον κραταω εγω με το ζορι?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μου αρέσει πάντως που τα θες όλα στο πιάτο....και να μη ζοριστεις και να μην αλλάξεις, και να έχεις καβατζουλες και να μην κάνεις σεξ, και να μην είσαι μόνη αλλα να είσαι και με κάποιον ερωτευμένη. 
> 
> Εγώ στο ξανά είπα. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα σε αυτή τη κατάσταση που έχεις φτιάξει με το παντρεμένο. Γτ και τη καβατζα σου την έχεις για να μη μείνεις μόνη με τον παρθένο που ζεις, και αλλαγές δεν θα κάνεις , και την "καψουρα" στο κεφάλι σου τη ζεις , και με έναν άχρηστο παντρεμένο που ξέρεις εξαρχής ότι δεν αξίζει το κόπο έτσι ώστε να μην εξαναγκαστεις να κάνεις αλλαγές και να πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου. Το θέμα σου ξεκινάει ξεκάθαρα από το μυαλό σου. Έχεις λάθος αυτοεικονα,δεν ξέρεις πραγματικά τα όρια σου...Γιατί ποτέ δεν δοκίμασες τον εαυτό σου μέσα από καταστάσεις για να μάθεις πράγματικα ποια εισαι, τι θες και μέχρι που φτάνουν οι αντοχές σου. Σου συνέβη απλά μια στραβή, κάποτε (όπως παθαίνουμε όλοι σε αυτή τη ζωή) και μετά κλείστηκες στη σπηλιά σου για τα υπόλοιπα 100 χρόνια. Εγώ επιμενω ότι χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε βοήθεια από ειδικό. Όχι μόνο για το σεξουαλικό. Το σεξουαλικό είναι το τελευταίο....για Αλλά θέματα 
> 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα θέλω , τα μπορώ και τον χαρακτήρα σου βρίσκεσαι στην πιο ιδανική σου κατάσταση. Έχεις φτιάξει τη ζωή σου όσο καλύτερα μπορείς. Άρα δεν έχουμε να μιλάμε για κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά έτσι σχολιάζουμε να έχουμε να λέμε.


Αν εσύ βλέπεις ότι θα θέλω όλα στο πιάτο μετά από αυτά που έχω πει εδώ τι να πω.δική σου γνώμη. Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω κανέναν άλλον να ζοριζεται εκτός από εμενα.
Δεν βλέπω κανέναν άλλον να τρέχει σαν σκυλακι από πίσω από δύο άντρες μη τυχόν και φιλοτιμηθει κανένας και της δώσει καμία αξία.όλοι οι αλλοι δηλαδή κακοπερνανε μαζι μου και έγω τους εκμεταλλευομαι.
Στη βοηθεια που χρειαζομαι από ειδικό συμφωνω.Αλλα δεν υπάρχει κανένας ειδικός που θα με κάνει να αγάπησω τον εαυτό μου και να τον σέβομαι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία , το προφίλ σου όπως το βλέπω εγώ, δείχνει ότι γουστάρεις σεξ . Πολύ. Απλά κάπου έχεις φάει κάποιες χαζές φρίκες.
> Βάζω στοίχημα, ότι αν πας με κάποιον μόνο για σεξ , σε ξενοδοχείο για σεξ , κάπου ίσως με ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα, όπως είναι ένα στην παραλιακή, 
> που έχει και πεύκα γύρω γύρω, έρχεται και αέρας της θάλασσας και του δώσετε να καταλάβει , ίσως με συνοδεία κανενός daquiri φράουλα ... ή mojito ...
> που κολλάνε γάντι με τον αέρα της θάλασσας και το καλοκαιρινό φως ... και το κάνετε με ανοιχτές τις κουρτίνες ....
> μετά θα έχεις άλλο θέμα ... θα θες να περνάς κάθε πρωινό σου έτσι !
> Αυτά που λες τώρα, που είναι όλα σαχλαμάρες, δεν θα τα θυμάσαι καν . Θα είναι σαν να μην υπήρξαν ποτέ. 
> Αλλά , το λέω και πάλι , να σου αλλάξει τα φώτα, όχι κανένα πατ κιουτ του 2λεπτου . 
> Και σε φάση (=στάση) που να τον κοιτάς και να σε κοιτάει όταν το κάνετε και να τον βλέπεις να λειώνει στον ιδρώτα για πάρτη σου και για την απόλαυσή σας. 
> Τέλος. 
> ...


Άμα ποτέ τον βρω αυτόν εκτός από τα όνειρα μου θα σας το πω.

Μέχρι τότε να ειμαστε όλοι καλά ναι!Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Άμα ποτέ τον βρω αυτόν εκτός από τα όνειρα μου θα σας το πω.
> 
> Μέχρι τότε να ειμαστε όλοι καλά ναι!Ευχαριστώ


Σου είπα. Βάλε ένα μίνι και πήγαινε για καφέ. Ή βάλε κάτι σχετικό σε καμιά σελίδα γνωριμίας. Είναι piece of cake. Απλή μην το σκέφτεσαι . Πράξε μόνο .

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σου είπα. Βάλε ένα μίνι και πήγαινε για καφέ. Ή βάλε κάτι σχετικό σε καμιά σελίδα γνωριμίας. Είναι piece of cake. Απλή μην το σκέφτεσαι . Πράξε μόνο .


Μινι βάζω κάθε μέρα. Αλλά γαμια δεν βρισκω.

----------


## panos19

> Μινι βάζω κάθε μέρα. Αλλά γαμια δεν βρισκω.


hot δηλώσεις! !!
Βρε παιδιά για κανένα μπάνιο πάτε?

----------


## kopela93

Χαχαχαχα έχει γίνει το θέμα πανηγύρι!

----------


## Αποστολια

> hot δηλώσεις! !!
> Βρε παιδιά για κανένα μπάνιο πάτε?


Πάμε παμε.εγώ βέβαια σε παραλίες με οχι πολύ κοσμο.φοβάμαι δηλαδή μη με βρει κανένας γαμιας απο αυτούς που λέει ο Al και με πηδηξει στο νερο χαχα.

----------


## kopela93

> Πάμε παμε.εγώ βέβαια σε παραλίες με οχι πολύ κοσμο.φοβάμαι δηλαδή μη με βρει κανένας γαμιας απο αυτούς που λέει ο Al και με πηδηξει στο νερο χαχα.


Χαχαχααχαχαχαχααχαχααα
Νασαι καλά

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χαχαχααχαχαχαχααχαχααα
> Νασαι καλά


Ε τι να πω κούκλα μου αφού γιναμε πανηγυρι όπως ειπες χαχα

----------


## kopela93

> Ε τι να πω κούκλα μου αφού γιναμε πανηγυρι όπως ειπες χαχα


Χαχαχα μαρεσει η φάση όμως 
Να γελάμε

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χαχαχα μαρεσει η φάση όμως 
> Να γελάμε


Ειναι κωμικοτραγικη η κατασταση μου γενικα.η που θα είμαι για γέλια η που θα είμαι για κλαματα.

----------


## panos19

για να μην γεμίζουμε τις σελίδες, γιατί δεν φτιάχνεται μια ομαδική συνομιλία?

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Μινι βάζω κάθε μέρα. Αλλά γαμια δεν βρισκω.


Βρίσκεις αλλά δεν θες μάλλον ! Θες να τον κάνεις ευνούχο του χαρεμιού για παρεούλα !

----------


## kopela93

> για να μην γεμίζουμε τις σελίδες, γιατί δεν φτιάχνεται μια ομαδική συνομιλία?


Ωραία ιδέα!!!! Κάπου ανώνυμα

----------


## panos19

> Ωραία ιδέα!!!! Κάπου ανώνυμα


και εδώ με κάποιον τρόπο ανώνυμα είμαστε αλλά για να γίνει τύπου τσατ ποιο γρήγορα
και να μην γεμίζουν οι σελίδες και το κλείσουν το θέμα

----------


## kopela93

> Ειναι κωμικοτραγικη η κατασταση μου γενικα.η που θα είμαι για γέλια η που θα είμαι για κλαματα.


Μια χαρά είσαι ξεκόλλα!!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Βρίσκεις αλλά δεν θες μάλλον ! Θες να τον κάνεις ευνούχο του χαρεμιού για παρεούλα !


Βρε συ αλήθεια τώρα. Πιστεύεις ότι είναι ευκολο μια γυναίκα που είναι ασχημη να βάλει ένα σούπερ μίνι και να βγει στο δρόμο η για καφέ και να βρει αντρα?μόνο αν βγει με ντουντουκα και πει εδώ είμαι θέλω να γαμησετε μαζευτεί κανενας γάμιας.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Βρε συ αλήθεια τώρα. Πιστεύεις ότι είναι ευκολο μια γυναίκα που είναι ασχημη να βάλει ένα σούπερ μίνι και να βγει στο δρόμο η για καφέ και να βρει αντρα?μόνο αν βγει με ντουντουκα και πει εδώ είμαι θέλω να γαμησετε μαζευτεί κανενας γάμιας.


Κύκλους κάνεις ; Αέναους ; Είπες δεν είσαι υπέρβαρη , έχεις κανονικό βάρος. Επίσης δεν είσαι ... γριά. Κάπου γύρω στα 35 δεν είπες ;; Οπότε βρίσκεις ... εύκολα.

----------


## panos19

> Βρε συ αλήθεια τώρα. Πιστεύεις ότι είναι ευκολο μια γυναίκα που είναι ασχημη να βάλει ένα σούπερ μίνι και να βγει στο δρόμο η για καφέ και να βρει αντρα?μόνο αν βγει με ντουντουκα και πει εδώ είμαι θέλω να γαμησετε μαζευτεί κανενας γάμιας.


γιατί υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου? και ποιος σου είπε ότι είσαι άσχημη?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κύκλους κάνεις ; Αέναους ; Είπες δεν είσαι υπέρβαρη , έχεις κανονικό βάρος. Επίσης δεν είσαι ... γριά. Κάπου γύρω στα 35 δεν είπες ;; Οπότε βρίσκεις ... εύκολα.


Εγώ πάντως έχω μια φιλη συνομιλικη από τη σχολη την γνωρισα.ε είναι ξανθιά ψηλη όχι παχια και 35.είναι όμως πολυυυ ασχημη και λυπάμαι που το λέω έτσι.δεν έχει σταυρωσει μέχρι τώρα ούτε αρσενικη γάτα. Ότι και να κάνει. Τώρα αυτό με το μινι και με την ντουντουκα δεν το δοκιμασε.αλλά θα της το προτείνω μηπως πιασει.

Είσαι απόλυτος σε κάποια πράγματα και δεν έχουν υποσταση όσα λες.παρόλα αυτές μερικες φορες λες και κάποια ευστοχα.όχι παντα όμως.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μια χαρά είσαι ξεκόλλα!!!


Μωρέ για τα μπαζα είμαι αλλά τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Αποστολια

> γιατί υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου? και ποιος σου είπε ότι είσαι άσχημη?


Για μένα Πανο όταν δεν σε γούσταρει κάποιος που είσαι ερωτευμενη σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι είμαι άσχημη για να μη με θέλει στη ζωή του.αυτό εισπρατω από όλους εγώ εξου και το συμπέρασμα.

----------


## kopela93

Αποστολία ηρέμησε και μη λες βλακείες. Βγες μια βόλτα και ξαναελα ανανεωμένη να γελάσουμε εδώ με τα ωραία που λέμε

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία ηρέμησε και μη λες βλακείες. Βγες μια βόλτα και ξαναελα ανανεωμένη να γελάσουμε εδώ με τα ωραία που λέμε


Αγαπη μου καλά είμαι. Απλά αυτή την άποψη έχως, δεν αλλαζει κάτι για μένα. Και στο κάτω κάτω είναι κακό κάποιος να έχει αυτογνωσια?
Κατά τα αλλα μια χαρά ξεχνιεμαι εδώ μαζί σας.

----------


## kopela93

Να αλλάξει η άποψή σου. Κράτα όλες τις άλλες αλλά αυτήν άλλαξε την. Δεν είναι ωραίο να πιστεύεις άσχημα πράγματα για τον εαυτό σου. Δε σου κάνει καλό

----------


## Αποστολια

> Να αλλάξει η άποψή σου. Κράτα όλες τις άλλες αλλά αυτήν άλλαξε την. Δεν είναι ωραίο να πιστεύεις άσχημα πράγματα για τον εαυτό σου. Δε σου κάνει καλό



Μα αν είναι η αλήθεια γιατί να μη το πιστεύω.

----------


## kopela93

> Μα αν είναι η αλήθεια γιατί να μη το πιστεύω.


Δεν είναι αλήθεια

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν είναι αλήθεια


Νομίζεις.υπάρχουν και άσχημες.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Νομίζεις.υπάρχουν και άσχημες.


Αν δεν είναι υπέρβαρη κάποια και έχει αρμονικό σώμα, πως την εννοείς την ασχήμια ; Σημάδια στο πρόσωπο ; Τραύματα ; Δυσμορφίες ;; Το να μην αρέσει σε κάποιον , δεν είναι σαφής ένδειξη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν δεν είναι υπέρβαρη κάποια και έχει αρμονικό σώμα, πως την εννοείς την ασχήμια ; Σημάδια στο πρόσωπο ; Τραύματα ; Δυσμορφίες ;; Το να μην αρέσει σε κάποιον , δεν είναι σαφής ένδειξη.


Υπέρβαρη δεν είναι. Αρμονικο σώμα ,ωραίο δεν έχει όμως. Αλλά δεν έχει κιλά παραπανω.
Δεν έχει ούτε σημάδια ούτε τίποτα απλώς δεν έχει όμορφο πρόσωπο στομα δόντια χειλη ματιά. 
Γενικά δεν έχει τίποτα ωραίο. 
Ε εμείς οι ασχημες λοιπον ότι μινι και να βάλουμε δεν θα κάνουμε τίποτα. Έτσι ειναι δυστυχως.

----------


## kopela93

Ξεκόλλα!!!!!!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ξεκόλλα!!!!!!!


Τώρα ειδικά που σταματησα με εκείνον με βλέπω να μένω χρόνια στασιμη εκεί.

----------


## panos19

> Για μένα Πανο όταν δεν σε γούσταρει κάποιος που είσαι ερωτευμενη σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι είμαι άσχημη για να μη με θέλει στη ζωή του.αυτό εισπρατω από όλους εγώ εξου και το συμπέρασμα.


δεν στεκει καθολου αυτο που λες!μπορει να μην θελει δεσμευσεις,να θελει σεξ κλπ,
η ομορφια με τον χωρισμο δεν εχουν καμια απολυτως σχεση,αρα για να ειναι μαζι σου κατι βρισκει σε εσενα που δεν το εχει βρει με καμια αλλη,αλλο που μετα χωρισατε

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν στεκει καθολου αυτο που λες!μπορει να μην θελει δεσμευσεις,να θελει σεξ κλπ,
> η ομορφια με τον χωρισμο δεν εχουν καμια απολυτως σχεση,αρα για να ειναι μαζι σου κατι βρισκει σε εσενα που δεν το εχει βρει με καμια αλλη,αλλο που μετα χωρισατε


Ναι βρηκε σε μένα μια χαζη που τρέχει από πίσω του και ότι και να της κάνει τον έχει Θεο.φυσικά και παιζει ρολο η ομορφιά. Άν ήμουν ωραία θα ετρεχε από πισω μου δεν θα με ειχε για φτυσιμο.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Υπέρβαρη δεν είναι. Αρμονικο σώμα ,ωραίο δεν έχει όμως. Αλλά δεν έχει κιλά παραπανω.
> Δεν έχει ούτε σημάδια ούτε τίποτα απλώς δεν έχει όμορφο πρόσωπο στομα δόντια χειλη ματιά. 
> Γενικά δεν έχει τίποτα ωραίο. 
> Ε εμείς οι ασχημες λοιπον ότι μινι και να βάλουμε δεν θα κάνουμε τίποτα. Έτσι ειναι δυστυχως.



Πες μας ότι και η άλλη , η ψηλή λεπτή ... είναι παρθένα !

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πες μας ότι και η άλλη , η ψηλή λεπτή ... είναι παρθένα !


Ψηλη καλα δεν ειναι και δυο μετρα και δεν ειπα λεπτη ειπα κανονικη οχι υπερβαρη που είπες εσυ αλλα με περιεργο ασχημο σωμα.Ναι βρε τι σου λεω τόση ώρα. Άντρας μηδεν.τις άρεσαν κάποια 《μοντελα》 παλιά στην σχολή αλλά δεν την ήθελαν προφανως.Από όσο ξέρω ακόμη δεν έχει κανει καμία σχέση. Βέβαια είναι πολύ κλειστη ζει με την μαμά της δεν έχει εξοδους και τέτοια. Εγώ τουλάχιστον είχα εξοδους στο παρελθον παρεες φιλες αυτη τιποτα.και όχι δεν σε τρολαρω γιατι αυτο θα μας ξανά πεις.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ψηλη καλα δεν ειναι και δυο μετρα και δεν ειπα λεπτη ειπα κανονικη οχι υπερβαρη που είπες εσυ αλλα με περιεργο ασχημο σωμα.Ναι βρε τι σου λεω τόση ώρα. Άντρας μηδεν.τις άρεσαν κάποια 《μοντελα》 παλιά στην σχολή αλλά δεν την ήθελαν προφανως.Από όσο ξέρω ακόμη δεν έχει κανει καμία σχέση. Βέβαια είναι πολύ κλειστη ζει με την μαμά της δεν έχει εξοδους και τέτοια. Εγώ τουλάχιστον είχα εξοδους στο παρελθον παρεες φιλες αυτη τιποτα.και όχι δεν σε τρολαρω γιατι αυτο θα μας ξανά πεις.


Και ζει αθήνα ή σε καμιά βουνοκορφή ;

----------


## Cmos

...............................άκυρο!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και ζει αθήνα ή σε καμιά βουνοκορφή ;


Τα τελευταία χρόνια ζουν Αθήνα ναι.

----------


## panos19

> Ναι βρηκε σε μένα μια χαζη που τρέχει από πίσω του και ότι και να της κάνει τον έχει Θεο.φυσικά και παιζει ρολο η ομορφιά. Άν ήμουν ωραία θα ετρεχε από πισω μου δεν θα με ειχε για φτυσιμο.


μόνη σου υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου και αυτό εκπαιμπεται προς τα έξω
ξέρεις κάτι εγώ λέω να κάνεις μια αποσύνδεση από το φόρουμ να βγεις έξω με τα νέα σου ρούχα να βαφτείς να φορέσεις τα ψηλοτάκουνα , να πιεις την ποταρα να χαλαρώσεις
και που ξέρεις μπορεί να βρεις κάποιον και να τρέχει αυτός από πίσω σου! 

Εσύ ανέφερες για τον χωρισμό και την ομορφιά αν δεν του άρεσες δεν θα τα έφτιαχνε εξαρχής ισχύει και στους άντρες και γυναίκες

----------


## Αποστολια

> μόνη σου υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου και αυτό εκπαιμπεται προς τα έξω
> ξέρεις κάτι εγώ λέω να κάνεις μια αποσύνδεση από το φόρουμ να βγεις έξω με τα νέα σου ρούχα να βαφτείς να φορέσεις τα ψηλοτάκουνα , να πιεις την ποταρα να χαλαρώσεις
> και που ξέρεις μπορεί να βρεις κάποιον και να τρέχει αυτός από πίσω σου! 
> 
> Εσύ ανέφερες για τον χωρισμό και την ομορφιά αν δεν του άρεσες δεν θα τα έφτιαχνε εξαρχής ισχύει και στους άντρες και γυναίκες


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Όρεξη για έξω δεν υπάρχει καθόλου μετά την διακοπή με τον παντρεμενο.
Σε αυτό κάνεις λάθος. Ένας άντρας δεν πάει να κάνει σεξ με μια που του αρεσει και την βρίσκει όμορφη απαραίτητα. Αν είναι απελπισμενος κάνει σεξ με οποία του τύχει χωρίς να την θεωρεί ωραία.
Αν τη θεωρει ωραια κάνει σχέση μαζί της.η τουλάχιστον προσπάθει να κανει.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ένας άντρας δεν πάει να κάνει σεξ με μια που του αρεσει και την βρίσκει όμορφη απαραίτητα. Αν είναι απελπισμενος κάνει σεξ με οποία του τύχει χωρίς να την θεωρεί ωραία..


Αν τη θεωρεί άσχημη, δεν μπορεί να κάνει σεξ . Και να ήθελε . Και σε εμένα ισχύει αυτό και έχω ακούσει και άλλους να το λένε.

----------


## nikos2

> Αν τη θεωρεί άσχημη, δεν μπορεί να κάνει σεξ . Και να ήθελε . Και σε εμένα ισχύει αυτό και έχω ακούσει και άλλους να το λένε.


πλακα πλακα
η κυτταριτιδα στην σταση σκυλακι ειναι σκετος εμετος

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν τη θεωρεί άσχημη, δεν μπορεί να κάνει σεξ . Και να ήθελε . Και σε εμένα ισχύει αυτό και έχω ακούσει και άλλους να το λένε.


Όπως το πες. Σε σένα και σε μερικούς .Δεν ισχυει σε όλους. 
Έχω ακούσει άντρες να λένε ότι πηγαν με κάποια γιατι ήταν κορμαρα πχ αλλά από προσωπο μπαζο.Πολύ σύνηθες αυτο το έχω ακούσει από πολλούς. Άρα δεν τους αρέσει απλά τους φτιαχνει ένα ωραιο κορμί.

----------


## Αποστολια

> πλακα πλακα
> η κυτταριτιδα στην σταση σκυλακι ειναι σκετος εμετος


Τι νομιζεις ότι κοιτάει ένας άντρας για να κάνει σεξ με μια γυναικα.το κορμι η το πρόσωπο? Δηλαδή αν είναι κάποια ασχημη και έχει ωραίο κορμι θα πηγαινες μαζί της?η το αντιστροφο?

----------


## nikos2

> Τι νομιζεις ότι κοιτάει ένας άντρας για να κάνει σεξ με μια γυναικα.το κορμι η το πρόσωπο? Δηλαδή αν είναι κάποια ασχημη και έχει ωραίο κορμι θα πηγαινες μαζί της?η το αντιστροφο?


δεν ξερω, γουστα ειναι αυτα. παντως οι πιο πολλοι δεν ενδιαφερονται μονο για το σεξ οπως ισως νομιζουν πολλες.δηλαδη πολλοι βολευονται και με μια ασχημη εαν εχει καποια χαρακτηριστικα που τους αρεσουν κτλ

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Όπως το πες. Σε σένα και σε μερικούς .Δεν ισχυει σε όλους. 
> Έχω ακούσει άντρες να λένε ότι πηγαν με κάποια γιατι ήταν κορμαρα πχ αλλά από προσωπο μπαζο.Πολύ σύνηθες αυτο το έχω ακούσει από πολλούς. Άρα δεν τους αρέσει απλά τους φτιαχνει ένα ωραιο κορμί.


Έχεις μιλήσει με περισσότερους άνδρες από μένα ; Αποκλείεται . Το κορμί μετράει περισσότερο . Έπειτα είναι και το άλλο . Τα κριτήρια ομορφιάς στο κορμί , είναι πιο αντικειμενικά, στο πρόσωπο είναι υποκειμενικά. Και το πρόσωπο , αν δεν έχει ατύχημα, τραύματα , γενετικά προβλήματα , μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν πάντα τουλάχιστον αποδεκτό . 
Επίσης στο σεξ που κάνει κάποια , μετράει και το να έχει κάποιος πάθος και διάθεση . Να μη νοιώθει ότι κάνει χάρη στον άλλο . Το ... στοματικό που ανέφερες , είναι αβαντάζ των γυναικών. Πολλές ξενέρωτες, μπουρούχες κτλ δεν κάνουν .

----------


## panos19

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Όρεξη για έξω δεν υπάρχει καθόλου μετά την διακοπή με τον παντρεμενο.
> Σε αυτό κάνεις λάθος. Ένας άντρας δεν πάει να κάνει σεξ με μια που του αρεσει και την βρίσκει όμορφη απαραίτητα. Αν είναι απελπισμενος κάνει σεξ με οποία του τύχει χωρίς να την θεωρεί ωραία.
> Αν τη θεωρει ωραια κάνει σχέση μαζί της.η τουλάχιστον προσπάθει να κανει.


το θεμα ειναι να φιλτραρεις οσα σου λεμε και να τα εφαρμοζεις
ολοι μας,καποιες στιγμες μπορει να μην εχουμε ορεξη να κανουμε κατι αλλα,το περνουμε αποφαση και μας φτιαχνει την διαθεση μετα αυτο πχ μια βολτα στα μαγαζια τωρα με την ζεστη που να πηγαινεις αλλα τι να κανεις να μεινεις μεσα οχι!

εγω προσωπικα θα εκανα με καποια που μου αρεσει σεξ,αμα θελει ο αντρας υπαρχει και το πληρωμενο σεξ




> Τι νομιζεις ότι κοιτάει ένας άντρας για να κάνει σεξ με μια γυναικα.το κορμι η το πρόσωπο? Δηλαδή αν είναι κάποια ασχημη και έχει ωραίο κορμι θα πηγαινες μαζί της?η το αντιστροφο?


η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικο μπορει για εμενα να ειναι κουκλα και σε καποιον να μην αρεσει καν
και το σωμα το ιδιο αλλοι θελουν τσουπωτες και αλλοι αδυνατες

----------


## Remedy

> Τι νομιζεις ότι κοιτάει ένας άντρας για να κάνει σεξ με μια γυναικα.το κορμι η το πρόσωπο? Δηλαδή αν είναι κάποια ασχημη και έχει ωραίο κορμι θα πηγαινες μαζί της?η το αντιστροφο?


αποστολια, υπαρχουν πααρα πολλοι ανδρες που ενδιαφερονται περισσοτερο για ενα αδυνατο σωμα, παρα για ενα ωραιο προσωπο, ΑΝ υποθεσουμε οτι εχεις καποιο τετοιο προβλημα. ΑΝ...
κι αυτο ειναι ολοφανερο κι εδω και εξω.
αλλοι θελουν οπωσδηποτε ενα ωραιο προσωπο.
εσενα ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου τελικα.
το αν αρεσεις ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ;;;
ΟΧΙ, δεν αρεσεις σε ολους τους ανδρες, οπως και καμια δεν αρεσει σε ολους τους ανδρες, ακομα κι αν ειναι καλλονη!!!
πρεπει να αρεσεις σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ για να κανεις κατι με ΕΝΑΝ;;;;
δεν σουα ρκει να αρεσεις ειλικρινα σε αυτον τον εναν;;;;;
βρες λοιπον αυτον τον εναν, πουδ εν ειναι ενας, αλλα ειναι πολλοι με τα ιδια γουστα, και ασε το ΑΝ υπαρχουν και ανδρες στους οποιους δεν αρεσεις. φυσικα και υπαρχουν. και;;;

----------


## Sonia

Βρε Αποστολία μου, το θέμα έχει αγγίξει πλέον τα επίπεδα παραλογισμού. Είτε με ψυχοθεραπεία, είτε με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο, φιάξε λίγο την ψυχολογία σου κι άσε τις βλακείες. Η ίδια σε σαμποτάρεις. Μια χαρά μπορείς να βρεις και φλερτ και γνωριμίες και σεξ και γκόμενο κι ότι θες, φτάνει να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό σου λίγο. Μην σκέφτεσαι τόσο, βγες εκεί έξω κι άσε τα πράγματα να συμβούν.

Στο λέω εγώ που πλέον είμαι στα 40 κι είμαι πλέον οριακά σε παχυσαρκία νούμερο 2 και δεν με λες την πιο περιποιημένη και καλοντυμένη. Και μου την πέφτουν και χυλόπιτες δίνω και χυλόπιτες τρώω και σεξ βρίσκω και φλερτ παίζει και σχέσεις πολύ ωραίες έχω κάνει -και όχι με άτομα ότι να 'ναι κατά γενική ομολογία. Κάνω τη ζωούλα μου, έχω τις παρέες μου, τις εξόδους μου, τα ενδιαφέροντα μου, πιο περιορισμένα απ' όταν ήμουν 20 ξέρω κι εγώ, αλλά και πάλι η ζωή συνεχίζεται κι όλα καλά. Όλοι γύρω μου έτσι είναι και πλέον ζω και σε μέρος που δεν το λες ούτε μεγάλο, ούτε κοσμοπολίτικο, ούτε χειμαριό όπως μέρη που έχω ζήσει παλαιότερα.

Πάρε τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου κι άσε τις πολλές αναλύσεις και την υποτίμηση του εαυτού σου. Πίστεψε σε 'σενα ή έστω δοκίμασε πράγματα κι ας μην σε πιστεύεις, μέχρι να σε πιστέψεις τελικά!

----------


## Cmos

Sonia, η διαφορά σου με τις υπόλοιπες είναι πως εσύ έχεις τον χαρακτήρα να κερδίσεις έναν άντρα και το ξέρεις.
Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Πως το "μίνι" πχ δεν είναι αρκετό για να κερδίσει κάποιον. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, ουτε καν για το σεξ.
Και το πρόβλημα της Αποστολίας είναι πως βασίζεται στο μίνι, ενώ και εκείνη μπορεί να κερδίσει κάποιον με τον χαρακτήρα της.

----------


## Sonia

Όταν κάτι δεν δουλεύει όμως, κάνεις κάτι άλλο να δεις πως θα πάει, δεν το ακυρώνεις εκ των προτέρων. Ούτε αλλάζεις χαρακτήρα από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Δεν λέω αυτό. 
Με μικρά βήματα έρχονται οι μεγάλες αλλαγές εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις. Αν δεν κάνεις τίποτα όμως, απο μηχανής θεοί δεν υπάρχουν...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Έχεις μιλήσει με περισσότερους άνδρες από μένα ; Αποκλείεται . Το κορμί μετράει περισσότερο . Έπειτα είναι και το άλλο . Τα κριτήρια ομορφιάς στο κορμί , είναι πιο αντικειμενικά, στο πρόσωπο είναι υποκειμενικά. Και το πρόσωπο , αν δεν έχει ατύχημα, τραύματα , γενετικά προβλήματα , μπορεί να είναι σχεδόν πάντα τουλάχιστον αποδεκτό . 
> Επίσης στο σεξ που κάνει κάποια , μετράει και το να έχει κάποιος πάθος και διάθεση . Να μη νοιώθει ότι κάνει χάρη στον άλλο . Το ... στοματικό που ανέφερες , είναι αβαντάζ των γυναικών. Πολλές ξενέρωτες, μπουρούχες κτλ δεν κάνουν .


Τα ίδια είπα και εγώ. Το κορμί μετράει και στο πρόσωπο ας ειναι και μπάζο η άλλη. 
Γιατι είναι ξενέρωτη κάποια που δεν κάνει στοματικο?υπάρχουν και άντρες που δεν κάνουν. 

Οι γυναίκες που δεν το κάνουν δεν το κάνουν γιατί μάλλον δεν γουσταρουν πολύ τον άλλον. Αν το γουσταρουν θα θέλουν με χίλια να κάνουν στοματικο.εγώ πχ στη σχέση μου με τον φίλο μου δεν ήθελα στην αρχή να του κάνω γιατί δεν τον ποθουσα αρκετά. Άρα κάτι αντίστοιχο συμβαίνει σε αυτές τις ξενέρωτες που λες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> το θεμα ειναι να φιλτραρεις οσα σου λεμε και να τα εφαρμοζεις
> ολοι μας,καποιες στιγμες μπορει να μην εχουμε ορεξη να κανουμε κατι αλλα,το περνουμε αποφαση και μας φτιαχνει την διαθεση μετα αυτο πχ μια βολτα στα μαγαζια τωρα με την ζεστη που να πηγαινεις αλλα τι να κανεις να μεινεις μεσα οχι!
> 
> εγω προσωπικα θα εκανα με καποια που μου αρεσει σεξ,αμα θελει ο αντρας υπαρχει και το πληρωμενο σεξ
> 
> 
> 
> η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικο μπορει για εμενα να ειναι κουκλα και σε καποιον να μην αρεσει καν
> και το σωμα το ιδιο αλλοι θελουν τσουπωτες και αλλοι αδυνατες


Συμφωνώ στο τελευταίο κομμάτι που λες.ότι γούστα είναι αυτά. Απλως αναρωτιέμαι γιατί με εδιωξαν όσοι γουσταρα εγώ ενώ στην αρχή ελεγαν ότι με γουστάρουν αυτοι

----------


## Αποστολια

> αποστολια, υπαρχουν πααρα πολλοι ανδρες που ενδιαφερονται περισσοτερο για ενα αδυνατο σωμα, παρα για ενα ωραιο προσωπο, ΑΝ υποθεσουμε οτι εχεις καποιο τετοιο προβλημα. ΑΝ...
> κι αυτο ειναι ολοφανερο κι εδω και εξω.
> αλλοι θελουν οπωσδηποτε ενα ωραιο προσωπο.
> εσενα ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου τελικα.
> το αν αρεσεις ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ;;;
> ΟΧΙ, δεν αρεσεις σε ολους τους ανδρες, οπως και καμια δεν αρεσει σε ολους τους ανδρες, ακομα κι αν ειναι καλλονη!!!
> πρεπει να αρεσεις σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ για να κανεις κατι με ΕΝΑΝ;;;;
> δεν σουα ρκει να αρεσεις ειλικρινα σε αυτον τον εναν;;;;;
> βρες λοιπον αυτον τον εναν, πουδ εν ειναι ενας, αλλα ειναι πολλοι με τα ιδια γουστα, και ασε το ΑΝ υπαρχουν και ανδρες στους οποιους δεν αρεσεις. φυσικα και υπαρχουν. και;;;


Δεν ήθελα να άρεσω σε ολους.ήθελα να άρεσω σε αυτόν τον έναν που είμαι εγώ ερωτευμενη.απλώς δεν μπορώ να χωνεψω γιατί να σε κοροιδευει έτσι ένας μόνο για ένα πηδημα.αυτό μου φαίνεται ανεξηγητο.

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνώ στο τελευταίο κομμάτι που λες.ότι γούστα είναι αυτά. Απλως αναρωτιέμαι γιατί με εδιωξαν όσοι γουσταρα εγώ ενώ στην αρχή ελεγαν ότι με γουστάρουν αυτοι


παντως οχι για την εμφανιση σου, γιατι την εμφανιση την ειδαν με το καλημερα. κατι αλλο τους χαλασε στην πορεια.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ήθελα να άρεσω σε ολους.ήθελα να άρεσω σε αυτόν τον έναν που είμαι εγώ ερωτευμενη.απλώς δεν μπορώ να χωνεψω γιατί να σε κοροιδευει έτσι ένας μόνο για ένα πηδημα.αυτό μου φαίνεται ανεξηγητο.


η ερωτηση σου ειναι "γιατι υπαρχουν ανδρες που ειναι μαλακες και κοτες;;"
ξερω γω;
για τον ιδιο λογο που υπαρχουν ανεγκεφαλοι, μισογυνηδες, καφροι κλπ κλπ κλπ
ισως για να ξεχωριζουν οι καλοι και να μενουν αυτοι με τον π* στο χερι να σαλιαριζουν μπας και πηδηξουν...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Βρε Αποστολία μου, το θέμα έχει αγγίξει πλέον τα επίπεδα παραλογισμού. Είτε με ψυχοθεραπεία, είτε με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο, φιάξε λίγο την ψυχολογία σου κι άσε τις βλακείες. Η ίδια σε σαμποτάρεις. Μια χαρά μπορείς να βρεις και φλερτ και γνωριμίες και σεξ και γκόμενο κι ότι θες, φτάνει να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό σου λίγο. Μην σκέφτεσαι τόσο, βγες εκεί έξω κι άσε τα πράγματα να συμβούν.
> 
> Στο λέω εγώ που πλέον είμαι στα 40 κι είμαι πλέον οριακά σε παχυσαρκία νούμερο 2 και δεν με λες την πιο περιποιημένη και καλοντυμένη. Και μου την πέφτουν και χυλόπιτες δίνω και χυλόπιτες τρώω και σεξ βρίσκω και φλερτ παίζει και σχέσεις πολύ ωραίες έχω κάνει -και όχι με άτομα ότι να 'ναι κατά γενική ομολογία. Κάνω τη ζωούλα μου, έχω τις παρέες μου, τις εξόδους μου, τα ενδιαφέροντα μου, πιο περιορισμένα απ' όταν ήμουν 20 ξέρω κι εγώ, αλλά και πάλι η ζωή συνεχίζεται κι όλα καλά. Όλοι γύρω μου έτσι είναι και πλέον ζω και σε μέρος που δεν το λες ούτε μεγάλο, ούτε κοσμοπολίτικο, ούτε χειμαριό όπως μέρη που έχω ζήσει παλαιότερα.
> 
> Πάρε τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου κι άσε τις πολλές αναλύσεις και την υποτίμηση του εαυτού σου. Πίστεψε σε 'σενα ή έστω δοκίμασε πράγματα κι ας μην σε πιστεύεις, μέχρι να σε πιστέψεις τελικά!


Πόσο όμορφο και αισιοδοξο το μήνυμα σου αγάπη μου.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα ήθελα πολύ να είχα μια φίλη σαν εσένα να μου δίνει δύο σφαλιαρες να συνέλθω καμια φορά γιατί δεν μπορώ να το πάρω με τίποτα πάνω μου.ειδικά οι χυλόπιτες που λες μια φορά τολμησα στα 13 να πω σε ενα αγόρι ότι μου αρέσει και έφαγα χυλόπιτα και από τότε δεν πλησιασα κανέναν εγώ.
Δυστυχώς και εγώ σε τις μισές μέρες σε επαρχια και τις άλλες με τον φίλο μου .αλλά από το σπίτι δεν βγαινω.αντέ το πολυ πολύ να πάω βόλτα στα μαγαζια μεχρι εκει.αν είχα μια φίλη να κάνουμε πράγματα δεν θα ενοιωθα τόσο μόνη και δεν θα στεναχωριουμουν που σταμάτησα με τον άλλον. Η μόνη μου εξοδος εκτός από την δουλειά ήταν αυτός. Και με γεμιζε χαρά. Τωρα καταθλιψη πάλι. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως υπάρχουν γυναίκες που διωχνουν άντρες.εμενα μου φαίνεται βουνο κι ας ήταν ψευτης αυτός.

----------


## Αποστολια

> παντως οχι για την εμφανιση σου, γιατι την εμφανιση την ειδαν με το καλημερα. κατι αλλο τους χαλασε στην πορεια.


Αμα έχω και χάλια χαρακτήρα τότε δεν έχω τίποτα. Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κάνω λάθος. Θυσία γινομαι όταν ερωτευομαι αλλά δεν.μάλλον για το σεξουαλικο τρωω πορτα.

----------


## Remedy

> Αμα έχω και χάλια χαρακτήρα τότε δεν έχω τίποτα. Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κάνω λάθος. Θυσία γινομαι όταν ερωτευομαι αλλά δεν.μάλλον για το σεξουαλικο τρωω πορτα.


κατι στην συμπεριφορα, ισως.
δεν μπορει κανεις να σου πει τι μπορει να εκανες λαθος ετσι αοριστα. εξαρταται απο τις συνθηκες και τις λεπτομερειες.
μπορει να ησουν πολυ ανασφαλης και να ξενερωσε πχ.. αυτο δεν ειναι "χαλια χαρακτηρας", ειναι ελλατωμα που ξενερωνει πολλους και πολλες, ομως.

----------


## Αποστολια

> κατι στην συμπεριφορα, ισως.
> δεν μπορει κανεις να σου πει τι μπορει να εκανες λαθος ετσι αοριστα. εξαρταται απο τις συνθηκες και τις λεπτομερειες.
> μπορει να ησουν πολυ ανασφαλης και να ξενερωσε πχ.. αυτο δεν ειναι "χαλια χαρακτηρας", ειναι ελλατωμα που ξενερωνει πολλους και πολλες, ομως.


Εγώ πάντως πιστευω ότι αν εκανα σεξ ο παντρεμένος θα ήθελε να συνεχισει μαζι μου.τώρα του είπα τέλος μου πεταξε ένα σε εχω ερωτευτει μήπως και τσιμπησω και εξαφανιστηκε δύο μέρες και μάλλον δεν θα με ξανά ψαξει.ενώ αν είχα κάνει σεξ θα με εψαχνε.

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ πάντως πιστευω ότι αν εκανα σεξ ο παντρεμένος θα ήθελε να συνεχισει μαζι μου.τώρα του είπα τέλος μου πεταξε ένα σε εχω ερωτευτει μήπως και τσιμπησω και εξαφανιστηκε δύο μέρες και μάλλον δεν θα με ξανά ψαξει.ενώ αν είχα κάνει σεξ θα με εψαχνε.


τι ακριβως θα ηθελε να συνεχισει μαζι σου; να σε παντρευτει, ή να σε γνωρισει στην γυναικα του να γινετε φιλεναδες;
δεν υπαρχει "συνεχεια" με τον παντρεμενο, ειτε κανεις σεξ, ειτε δεν κανεις.
οποτε κανε σεξ με κανεναν ελευθερο μπας και δεις καμια προκοπη πριν παρεις συνταξη...

----------


## panos19

> Συμφωνώ στο τελευταίο κομμάτι που λες.ότι γούστα είναι αυτά. Απλως αναρωτιέμαι γιατί με εδιωξαν όσοι γουσταρα εγώ ενώ στην αρχή ελεγαν ότι με γουστάρουν αυτοι


σίγουρα θα ήθελαν σεξ αφού δεν έκαναν δεν τους έκανες! 
δεν πρέπει να σε περνει ο χωρισμός από κάτω και τονωνεις την αυτοπεποιθηση του πρώην ότι μετράει και τρέχουν όλες από πίσω, το παίζει γυναίκας κλπ
βγες σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα, πήγαινε για κανένα μπάνιο χαλάρωσε και προχωρά στον επόμενο

----------


## Αποστολια

> τι ακριβως θα ηθελε να συνεχισει μαζι σου; να σε παντρευτει, ή να σε γνωρισει στην γυναικα του να γινετε φιλεναδες;
> δεν υπαρχει "συνεχεια" με τον παντρεμενο, ειτε κανεις σεξ, ειτε δεν κανεις.
> οποτε κανε σεξ με κανεναν ελευθερο μπας και δεις καμια προκοπη πριν παρεις συνταξη...


Να κανει σεξ εννοω θα ήθελε να συνεχισει να βρισκομαστε.να με παντρευτει ούτε εγώ ήθελα φυσικά.

Εκεί με βλέπω τώρα που σταμάτησα με τον παντρεμενο να βγω σε σύνταξη και να μην έχω κάνει τιποτα.γιατί για εμένα αυτό σημαίνει απομακρυνση κατά πολύ από το στόχο μου.χωρίς άντρα δεν υπάρχει και σεξ και τώρα είμαι τελειως μονη.η κάθε μερα που περναει σημαντικη.εκεινος μου αναβε λιγο την διαθεση για σεξ ,λίγο και το ζόρι που μου εκανε ιιισως γίνοταν κατι.τώρα παπαλα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> σίγουρα θα ήθελαν σεξ αφού δεν έκαναν δεν τους έκανες! 
> δεν πρέπει να σε περνει ο χωρισμός από κάτω και τονωνεις την αυτοπεποιθηση του πρώην ότι μετράει και τρέχουν όλες από πίσω, το παίζει γυναίκας κλπ
> βγες σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα, πήγαινε για κανένα μπάνιο χαλάρωσε και προχωρά στον επόμενο


Μα γιατί να κάνω ματαιες προσπαθειες.εφόσον δεν με ήθελαν γιατί δεν έκανα σεξ και ο επομενος τα ίδια θα κανει.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Εγώ πάντως πιστευω ότι αν εκανα σεξ ο παντρεμένος θα ήθελε να συνεχισει μαζι μου.τώρα του είπα τέλος μου πεταξε ένα σε εχω ερωτευτει μήπως και τσιμπησω και εξαφανιστηκε δύο μέρες και μάλλον δεν θα με ξανά ψαξει.ενώ αν είχα κάνει σεξ θα με εψαχνε.


Μην προσπαθείς να μαντέψεις ένα υποθετικό μέλλον ... ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ , ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΑΔΕ ... Απλά δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ. Όσες εκδοχές και να σκεφτείς, θα συνέβαινε κάτι άλλο , που δεν πάει ο νους σου. Δεν έχει και νόημα ... ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ... ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ .... ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ !!!!!

Πήγαινε μπροστά. Καλοκαίρι η λίμπιντο είναι ανεβασμένη . Ελάχιστοι άνδρες είναι κορεσμένοι σεξουαλικά ! Ψάχνεις το πιο εύκολο πράγμα του κόσμου.

----------


## panos19

> Μα γιατί να κάνω ματαιες προσπαθειες.εφόσον δεν με ήθελαν γιατί δεν έκανα σεξ και ο επομενος τα ίδια θα κανει.


γιατί προϊδεάζεις κάτι που δενέχει γίνει? και που ξέρεις μπορεί να γίνει κάτι

----------


## Αποστολια

> γιατί προϊδεάζεις κάτι που δενέχει γίνει? και που ξέρεις μπορεί να γίνει κάτι


Δεν μπορώ να μάντεψω το υποθετικό μελλον όπως λέει ο φίλος ο Al οπότε σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να γίνει ότι έγινε και με τους άλλους. Τσαμπα χρόνο θα σπαταλησω.και όλο αγχος με γεμίζουν οι νεες γνωριμιες.
Να φανταστείς με τον παντρεμενο είχα ραντεβού στις 10 το βράδυ και ετοιμάζομουν από τις 6 το απόγευμα. Ήθελα όλα να ήταν στην εντελεια πάνω μου,εχασα και κάποια κιλά από το αγχος για να του αρεσω και τι καταλαβα?μια σφαλιαρα εφαγα και από αυτόν

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Δεν μπορώ να μάντεψω το υποθετικό μελλον όπως λέει ο φίλος ο Al οπότε σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να γίνει ότι έγινε και με τους άλλους. Τσαμπα χρόνο θα σπαταλησω.και όλο αγχος με γεμίζουν οι νεες γνωριμιες.
> Να φανταστείς με τον παντρεμενο είχα ραντεβού στις 10 το βράδυ και ετοιμάζομουν από τις 6 το απόγευμα. Ήθελα όλα να ήταν στην εντελεια πάνω μου,εχασα και κάποια κιλά από το αγχος για να του αρεσω και τι καταλαβα?μια σφαλιαρα εφαγα και από αυτόν


Τελικά ίσως μας τρολάρεις. Εσύ έφαγες σφαλιάρα ; Εσύ δεν ήσουν που δεν ήθελες τίποτε μαζί του και τον έδιωξες ;;;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τελικά ίσως μας τρολάρεις. Εσύ έφαγες σφαλιάρα ; Εσύ δεν ήσουν που δεν ήθελες τίποτε μαζί του και τον έδιωξες ;;;


Λες να σε τρολαρω σε 40 τόσες σελίδες που γραφτηκαν?
Εγώ σου είπα τον ερωτεύτηκα και κάθε φορά που πηγαινα μου άρεσε και πιο πολυ και δενομουν μαζι του.ενώ δεν είχα πει στην ουσία τίποτα μαζι του ενοιωθα σαν να τον ήξερα χρονια.το ίδιο είπε και αυτός για μένα. 
Τον 《εδιωξα》γιατί επρεπε.γιατί αυτός δεν είχε επενδύσει καθολου σε συναίσθημα ενώ εγώ ήθελα και λίγο από αυτό. Δεν ήθελα και δεν πίστευα φυσικά ότι θα χωρισει αλλά ήθελα ρε παιδί μου να με βλέπει και λίγο σαν άνθρωπο όχι σαν ένα κομμάτι κρεας.
Δοκίμασα αρχικά τον εαυτό μου να δω μήπως μπορέσω να το δω χαλαρα και να μην στεναχωριεμαι και απλά να κοιτάξω να κάνω μόνο σεξ.δεν μπόρεσα όμως τι να κάνω σκοτωστε με που τον ερωτευτηκα.άσε που μετά που τον είδα γυμνό επαθα και το σοκ οπότε τι μου έμενε να κανω.
Αν με κυνηγουσε λίγο θα ξανά γύρνουσα σίγουρα αλλά είπαμε για εμένα δεν έχει ούτε ένα λεπτό από τον ελευθερο του χρόνο.όχι τίποτε άλλο εταζε πολλά εκεί είναι που στεναχωρηθηκα πιο πολύ. Και του είχα πει χίλιες φορές πες μου ότι με θες μόνο για σεξ για να ξέρουμε που παταμε και ισως το συνεχισουμε ετσι και το αρνιοταν.ε δεν μπορουσα να κάνω κάτι άλλο μαζί του δυστυχως έπρεπε να γινει έτσι. Και να ξέρεις εγώ ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν λέω τέλος σε καποιον.περιμενω να με διώξει αυτός πρωτος.αυτός με εδιωξε με την συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> ΛΚαι του είχα πει χίλιες φορές πες μου ότι με θες μόνο για σεξ για να ξέρουμε που παταμε και ισως το συνεχισουμε ετσι και το αρνιοταν.ε δεν μπορουσα να κάνω κάτι άλλο μαζί του δυστυχως έπρεπε να γινει έτσι. Και να ξέρεις εγώ ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν λέω τέλος σε καποιον.περιμενω να με διώξει αυτός πρωτος.αυτός με εδιωξε με την συμπεριφορά του.


Δεν στέκει να λες τον έδιωξες , σε έδιωξε. Αφού δεν είχατε κάνει σεξ , δεν έχουν νόημα όλα αυτά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν στέκει να λες τον έδιωξες , σε έδιωξε. Αφού δεν είχατε κάνει σεξ , δεν έχουν νόημα όλα αυτά.


Ναι τελειωσε πια

----------


## panos19

> Δεν μπορώ να μάντεψω το υποθετικό μελλον όπως λέει ο φίλος ο Al οπότε σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να γίνει ότι έγινε και με τους άλλους. Τσαμπα χρόνο θα σπαταλησω.και όλο αγχος με γεμίζουν οι νεες γνωριμιες.
> Να φανταστείς με τον παντρεμενο είχα ραντεβού στις 10 το βράδυ και ετοιμάζομουν από τις 6 το απόγευμα. Ήθελα όλα να ήταν στην εντελεια πάνω μου,εχασα και κάποια κιλά από το αγχος για να του αρεσω και τι καταλαβα?μια σφαλιαρα εφαγα και από αυτόν


αν σκεφτονταν ετσι ολοι μας θα μεινουμε μονοι
ως συνηθως εσεις οι γυναικες θελετε ωρες για να ετοιμαστητε

----------


## Αποστολια

> αν σκεφτονταν ετσι ολοι μας θα μεινουμε μονοι
> ως συνηθως εσεις οι γυναικες θελετε ωρες για να ετοιμαστητε


Για μένα λόγω του προβλήματος μου και της καταθλιψης μου είναι πιο δύσκολο να προχωρησω σε νεες γνωριμιες.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Για μένα λόγω του προβλήματος μου και της καταθλιψης μου είναι πιο δύσκολο να προχωρησω σε νεες γνωριμιες.


Ας ετοιμάζεσαι και 5 ώρες αν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες. Δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι να προχωρήσεις σε πράξεις και έργα. 
Μετά ... μπορεί να σου φύγει και η επιθυμία για πολύωρη ετοιμασία !!!! Να θες μόνο πολύωρο σεξ !!!!!!!!

----------


## panos19

> Για μένα λόγω του προβλήματος μου και της καταθλιψης μου είναι πιο δύσκολο να προχωρησω σε νεες γνωριμιες.


πρεπει να σφιξεις τα δοντια σου και να προχωρησεις
θα σε κανει να ξεχασεις οι γνωριμιες ,ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ας ετοιμάζεσαι και 5 ώρες αν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες. Δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι να προχωρήσεις σε πράξεις και έργα. 
> Μετά ... μπορεί να σου φύγει και η επιθυμία για πολύωρη ετοιμασία !!!! Να θες μόνο πολύωρο σεξ !!!!!!!!


Το μόνο στανταρακι αυτό χαχα.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Το μόνο στανταρακι αυτό χαχα.


Εγώ και ο Φρόϋντ ! Είμαι ο Φρόϋντ του φόρουμ !!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> πρεπει να σφιξεις τα δοντια σου και να προχωρησεις
> θα σε κανει να ξεχασεις οι γνωριμιες ,ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει


Άμα γνωρισω κανέναν καλό δεν θα πω όχι. Αλλά δε θα βγω στο δρόμο και με τον πρώτο που δε θα μου αρέσει θα πάω για σεξ.
το λέτε τοσο εύκολο ενω και για εσάς και για τις γυναίκες ξέρετε ποσο δυσκολες ειναι οι γνωριμιες.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Άμα γνωρισω κανέναν καλό δεν θα πω όχι. Αλλά δε θα βγω στο δρόμο και με τον πρώτο που δε θα μου αρέσει θα πάω για σεξ.



Σπίτι του κανείς δεν γνωρίζει κόσμο . Το ξέρεις φαντάζομαι !

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σπίτι του κανείς δεν γνωρίζει κόσμο . Το ξέρεις φαντάζομαι !


Το ξέρω. Αλλά είμαι δουλεία σπίτι. Άρα δεν πρόκειται να ξανά γνωρισω κανεναν.εκτός και γνωρίσω στο σούπερ μάρκετ όπως τον παντρεμένο.άμα έχω ξανά τετοια τυχη ποιος με πιανει.

----------


## panos19

> Άμα γνωρισω κανέναν καλό δεν θα πω όχι. Αλλά δε θα βγω στο δρόμο και με τον πρώτο που δε θα μου αρέσει θα πάω για σεξ.
> το λέτε τοσο εύκολο ενω και για εσάς και για τις γυναίκες ξέρετε ποσο δυσκολες ειναι οι γνωριμιες.


εννοειται πως δεν θα πεις οχι και δεν θα βγεις στον δρομο,ενταξει ειπαμε
το να εισαι αναβλητικος δεν βοηθαει σε κατι

τωρα ολοι ασχολουνται με στα social απο κοντα δεν φλερταρουν πολλοι




> Το ξέρω. Αλλά είμαι δουλεία σπίτι. Άρα δεν πρόκειται να ξανά γνωρισω κανεναν.εκτός και γνωρίσω στο σούπερ μάρκετ όπως τον παντρεμένο.άμα έχω ξανά τετοια τυχη ποιος με πιανει.


μεσω τις δουλειας μπορεις

----------


## Remedy

δεν εχεις καθολου φιλες να βγαινετε καμια βολτα;
η δουλεια παντως ειναι ο πιο καλος χωρος για γνωριμιες....

----------


## Αποστολια

> εννοειται πως δεν θα πεις οχι και δεν θα βγεις στον δρομο,ενταξει ειπαμε
> το να εισαι αναβλητικος δεν βοηθαει σε κατι
> 
> τωρα ολοι ασχολουνται με στα social απο κοντα δεν φλερταρουν πολλοι
> 
> 
> 
> μεσω τις δουλειας μπορεις


Το ξέρω ότι φλερτάρουν πολλοί από εκεί. Παλιά που είχα φβ είχα πιο πολλές προτάσεις για καφε και μάλιστα ήταν και κάποια ωραία άτομα. Κάποιοι γνωστοί από την δουλειά κάποια και αγνωστοι.

Στη δουλειά δεν θέλω να φλερτάρω και να βγω με κανεναν.το έκανα την πρώτη φορά και το μετάνιωσα. Οπότε ότι βρω πάλι στο δρόμο. Πόσο ευκολο είναι?μάλλον καθόλου

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν εχεις καθολου φιλες να βγαινετε καμια βολτα;
> η δουλεια παντως ειναι ο πιο καλος χωρος για γνωριμιες....


Είχα φίλες μέχρι που παντρευτηκαν και εκαναν οικογένειες.τώρα δεν έχω καμία να μπορώ να βγω.
Στη δουλειά το αποφευγω.άσε που όλοι σχεδόν ξέρουν και με έχουν δει με την σχεση μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Είχα φίλες μέχρι που παντρευτηκαν και εκαναν οικογένειες.τώρα δεν έχω καμία να μπορώ να βγω.
> Στη δουλειά το αποφευγω.άσε που όλοι σχεδόν ξέρουν και με έχουν δει με την σχεση μου.


δεν εννοω με συναδελφους κι αφεντικα. εννοω με τον κοσμο που συναναστρεφεσαι καθημερινα λογω δουλειας.
οκ, ξερουν οτι εχεις σχεση, αλλα αν υπαρξει μια καλη επικοινωνια, μπορεις απ εξω απ εξω να πεις οτι δεν εισαι και τοσο καλα στην σχεση σου και το σκεφτεσαι κλπ... γενικα "το ποιημα". μονο αυτοι θα το λενε;

----------


## panos19

> Το ξέρω ότι φλερτάρουν πολλοί από εκεί. Παλιά που είχα φβ είχα πιο πολλές προτάσεις για καφε και μάλιστα ήταν και κάποια ωραία άτομα. Κάποιοι γνωστοί από την δουλειά κάποια και αγνωστοι.
> 
> Στη δουλειά δεν θέλω να φλερτάρω και να βγω με κανεναν.το έκανα την πρώτη φορά και το μετάνιωσα. Οπότε ότι βρω πάλι στο δρόμο. Πόσο ευκολο είναι?μάλλον καθόλου



αυτοί από την δουλειά, δεν σε προσέγγισαν μετά από τα μήνυμάτα
ναι όντως μερικοί δεν θέλουν να μπλέκουν τα προσωπικά με τα επαγγελματικα επιλογή τους είναι

τώρα fb δεν έχεις? 

υγ έχω απορία χαρακτηρίζεις συνέχεια το μορίου του παντρεμενου ως τεράστιο, μπορείς να μας το παρομοιασεις με κάποιο αντικείμενο ?

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν εννοω με συναδελφους κι αφεντικα. εννοω με τον κοσμο που συναναστρεφεσαι καθημερινα λογω δουλειας.
> οκ, ξερουν οτι εχεις σχεση, αλλα αν υπαρξει μια καλη επικοινωνια, μπορεις απ εξω απ εξω να πεις οτι δεν εισαι και τοσο καλα στην σχεση σου και το σκεφτεσαι κλπ... γενικα "το ποιημα". μονο αυτοι θα το λενε;


Όσοι μου έχουν πει μέχρι τώρα από τους πελατες δεν βγήκα μαζί τους γιατί δεν έχω κανει σεξ και γιατί αν τό μάθουν θα το πει ο ένας στον άλλον και θα έρθω σε δύσκολη θέση στη δουλειά. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν εχω βγει με κανεναν από εκεί. Ντρέπομαι τα κουτσομπολια γιατί είναι και μικρή κοινωνια εκεί. Ψάχνω γενικά όλους τους άσχετους και όσους συναντησω τυχαια στο δρόμο. Αυτές είναι κατά βάση οι σχέσεις μου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> αυτοί από την δουλειά, δεν σε προσέγγισαν μετά από τα μήνυμάτα
> ναι όντως μερικοί δεν θέλουν να μπλέκουν τα προσωπικά με τα επαγγελματικα επιλογή τους είναι
> 
> τώρα fb δεν έχεις? 
> 
> υγ έχω απορία χαρακτηρίζεις συνέχεια το μορίου του παντρεμενου ως τεράστιο, μπορείς να μας το παρομοιασεις με κάποιο αντικείμενο ?


Φβ δεν έχω τώρα. 

Δεν ξέρω πως να το παρομοιασω βρε Πάνο.πάντως προχθες επειδή μου είχες πει και γέλασα ότι 《πόσο είναι πια μεγαλυτερο και από το λεβιε του αυτοκινήτου》? εκεί που οδηγούσα για να πάω στη δουλειά το σκεφτηκα και είδα ότι σε πάχος είναι οσο ο λεβιες του αυτοκινήτου στο πάνω μέρος του όντως. Δεν ξέρω τεραστιο μου φάνηκε κρίμα που δεν έχω ευκαιρία να το ξανά δω για να σου πω.σε πάχος πάντα λέμε σε μηκος δεν θυμόμουν αν ήταν τεραστιο και δεν ξέρω αν ηταν σε πληρη στηση όταν το ειδα γιατί ήταν πιο μαλακό.πάντως το μετάνιωσα που του είπα τέλος. Η ζωή μου είναι άδεια χωρίς αυτον.

----------


## panos19

> Φβ δεν έχω τώρα. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως να το παρομοιασω βρε Πάνο.πάντως προχθες επειδή μου είχες πει και γέλασα ότι 《πόσο είναι πια μεγαλυτερο και από το λεβιε του αυτοκινήτου》? εκεί που οδηγούσα για να πάω στη δουλειά το σκεφτηκα και είδα ότι σε πάχος είναι οσο ο λεβιες του αυτοκινήτου στο πάνω μέρος του όντως. Δεν ξέρω τεραστιο μου φάνηκε κρίμα που δεν έχω ευκαιρία να το ξανά δω για να σου πω.σε πάχος πάντα λέμε σε μηκος δεν θυμόμουν αν ήταν τεραστιο και δεν ξέρω αν ηταν σε πληρη στηση όταν το ειδα γιατί ήταν πιο μαλακό.πάντως το μετάνιωσα που του είπα τέλος. Η ζωή μου είναι άδεια χωρίς αυτον.



αρκεί που σε έκανα και γέλασες, μπορείς από το χαμόγελο να καταλάβεις πολλά για κάποιον
θα ήθελες να το ξαναδείς καλά διάβασα? 
πάντως όταν είσαι καθιστός δεν φαίνεται τόσο το μέγεθος σε αντίθεση με αν είναι όρθιος
αν ήταν μαλακό δεν θα ήταν σε πλήρη στύση! 
το πάχος εννοείς ολόκληρο ή στην βαλανο? 





> Όσοι μου έχουν πει μέχρι τώρα από τους πελατες δεν βγήκα μαζί τους γιατί δεν έχω κανει σεξ και γιατί αν τό μάθουν θα το πει ο ένας στον άλλον και θα έρθω σε δύσκολη θέση στη δουλειά. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν εχω βγει με κανεναν από εκεί. Ντρέπομαι τα κουτσομπολια γιατί είναι και μικρή κοινωνια εκεί. Ψάχνω γενικά όλους τους άσχετους και όσους συναντησω τυχαια στο δρόμο. Αυτές είναι κατά βάση οι σχέσεις μου.



δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να τους δώσεις αναφορά τι κάνεις στην προσωπική σου ζωή

----------


## Αποστολια

> αρκεί που σε έκανα και γέλασες, μπορείς από το χαμόγελο να καταλάβεις πολλά για κάποιον
> θα ήθελες να το ξαναδείς καλά διάβασα? 
> πάντως όταν είσαι καθιστός δεν φαίνεται τόσο το μέγεθος σε αντίθεση με αν είναι όρθιος
> αν ήταν μαλακό δεν θα ήταν σε πλήρη στύση! 
> το πάχος εννοείς ολόκληρο ή στην βαλανο? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ορθιος ήταν και φαντασου εφόσον δεν ήταν και πολύ σκληρος αν συνεχιζα τι θα εβλεπα.χαχα.
Από την βαλανο μέχρι και κάτω ήταν το ιδιο χοντρος.καλα καταλαβες θα ήθελα να το ξανά δω μαζί με αυτόν.

----------


## kopela93

Χαχαχχαα ε ρε τι ακούμε και μεις εδώ πέρα !
Αποστολία άλλο ένα ποστ και στα 2.000

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χαχαχχαα ε ρε τι ακούμε και μεις εδώ πέρα !
> Αποστολία άλλο ένα ποστ και στα 2.000


Ε αφού με ρωτάνε απανταω τι να κάνω και εγώ.

----------


## panos19

> Ορθιος ήταν και φαντασου εφόσον δεν ήταν και πολύ σκληρος αν συνεχιζα τι θα εβλεπα.χαχα.
> Από την βαλανο μέχρι και κάτω ήταν το ιδιο χοντρος.καλα καταλαβες θα ήθελα να το ξανά δω μαζί με αυτόν.


δεν ήσασταν στο αμάξι? 
εσύ έλεγες ότι σε τρόμαξε και δεν θα έκανες κάτι, τώρα άλλαξες γνώμη? 
αποκλείεται με τέτοια στιγμή να ήταν χαλαρός


QUOTE=Αποστολια;1200023]Ε αφού με ρωτάνε απανταω τι να κάνω και εγώ.[/QUOTE]
αν ενοχλώ δεν ξανά γράφω σχετικά

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν ήσασταν στο αμάξι? 
> εσύ έλεγες ότι σε τρόμαξε και δεν θα έκανες κάτι, τώρα άλλαξες γνώμη? 
> αποκλείεται με τέτοια στιγμή να ήταν χαλαρός
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Αποστολια;1200023]Ε αφού με ρωτάνε απανταω τι να κάνω και εγώ.


αν ενοχλώ δεν ξανά γράφω σχετικά[/QUOTE]

Εξω από το αυτοκίνητο ειμασταν.ορθιοι.μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι και ιδανικα άσε που σιχαινομαι μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. Οπότε όπως βλέπεις δεν είχα και περιβάλλον ιδανικο να πω αντε ας προχωρησω λίγο παρακατω.
Με τρομαξε ναι.σεξ δεν ξέρω ακόμη αν θα μου εβγαινε.αλλά τα υπόλοιπα ήθελα να τα κάνω. Και το μετάνιωσα που τα εχασα.

Όχι Πάνο δεν ενοχλεις.αν ενοχλουσες δεν θα απαντουσα.

----------


## panos19

> αν ενοχλώ δεν ξανά γράφω σχετικά


Εξω από το αυτοκίνητο ειμασταν.ορθιοι.μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι και ιδανικα άσε που σιχαινομαι μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. Οπότε όπως βλέπεις δεν είχα και περιβάλλον ιδανικο να πω αντε ας προχωρησω λίγο παρακατω.
Με τρομαξε ναι.σεξ δεν ξέρω ακόμη αν θα μου εβγαινε.αλλά τα υπόλοιπα ήθελα να τα κάνω. Και το μετάνιωσα που τα εχασα.

Όχι Πάνο δεν ενοχλεις.αν ενοχλουσες δεν θα απαντουσα.[/QUOTE]


πρώτη φορά σε αμάξι και εξοχή δεν είναι ρομαντικό
σιχαίνεσαι σε τι? 
θυμάμαι είχες πει ότι δεν θα χωρούσε στο στόμα! :-)

χαίρομαι που δεν ενοχλώ! το έχουμε κάνει λίγο κινκυ το θέμα

----------


## Αποστολια

πρώτη φορά σε αμάξι και εξοχή δεν είναι ρομαντικό
σιχαίνεσαι σε τι? 
θυμάμαι είχες πει ότι δεν θα χωρούσε στο στόμα! :-)

χαίρομαι που δεν ενοχλώ! το έχουμε κάνει λίγο κινκυ το θέμα[/QUOTE]

Δεν είναι ότι δεν μου αρέσει στο αμαξι στην εξοχή. Εγώ τρελενομαι για κάτι τέτοια ξεμοναχιασματα.αλλά λέω δεν είναι ιδανικο να νοιωσεις άνετα και να κάνεις και σεξ πρώτη φορά. Σιχαινομαι γιατί δεν ξέρω ποιος μπαινει μεσα στο περιπολικο.φανταζομαι όλοι οι βρωμιαρηδες χαχα.
Πιστεύω ακόμη ότι δεν χωράει στο στομα.αλλά με την περιεργεια θα μείνω δυστυχώς. 
Καλά άσε το θέμα το καναμε ακρως ακαταλληλο.θα μας το κλεισουν στο τέλος.

----------


## panos19

Καλά σαν έναν που έχω δει δεν νομίζω να έχει τέτοιο πάχος!

γιατί σε τρομάζει τόσο το πάχος σε αντίθεση με το μήκος? 
Αν θέλεις τα λέμε σε πμ μην το κλείσουν τζάμπα

----------


## kopela93

Hahahahah το κάνατε όντως κινκυ. Αποστολία ένα άτομο θα δω από κοντά που με είχε απορρίψει στο παρελθόν και έκανε επανασύνδεση
Ας ελπίσουμε να πάει καλά

----------


## Αποστολια

> Καλά σαν έναν που έχω δει δεν νομίζω να έχει τέτοιο πάχος!
> 
> γιατί σε τρομάζει τόσο το πάχος σε αντίθεση με το μήκος? 
> Αν θέλεις τα λέμε σε πμ μην το κλείσουν τζάμπα


Τι εννοείς σαν εναν που εχεις δει?σε πορνο πχ υπάρχουν σαν του παντρεμενου.απλώς υπάρχουν και μικροτερα.
Γιατί στο πάχος θεωρώ δεν χωραει.
Ας το κλεισουν μωρέ δεν πειραζει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Hahahahah το κάνατε όντως κινκυ. Αποστολία ένα άτομο θα δω από κοντά που με είχε απορρίψει στο παρελθόν και έκανε επανασύνδεση
> Ας ελπίσουμε να πάει καλά


Εννοείς θα βγεις ραντεβού με κάποιον που παλιά σε ειχε απορριψει και σου προτεινε να ξανά βγειτε?μπραβο σου πΟλυ καλό βήμα αυτό. Να υποθέσω θα είσαι αγχωμενη.

----------


## panos19

> Τι εννοείς σαν εναν που εχεις δει?σε πορνο πχ υπάρχουν σαν του παντρεμενου.απλώς υπάρχουν και μικροτερα.
> Γιατί στο πάχος θεωρώ δεν χωραει.
> Ας το κλεισουν μωρέ δεν πειραζει.


ναι σε πορνο ο τύπος ήταν αρκετά παχύς
και από κοντά που ήμουν στρατό είμασταν γυμνοί
γιατί υποθέτεις ότι το πάχος δεν χωράει και θα χωράει το μήκος

τόσο μεγάλα μόρια δεν έχουν πλήρη στύση και σκληρή λόγω αιματωσεις




> Hahahahah το κάνατε όντως κινκυ. Αποστολία ένα άτομο θα δω από κοντά που με είχε απορρίψει στο παρελθόν και έκανε επανασύνδεση
> Ας ελπίσουμε να πάει καλά



τον θέλεις? δεν σε ενόχλησε που σε απέρριψε?

----------


## kopela93

Θα συναντηθώ με κάποιον που με είχε απορρίψει. Δεν το λες και ραντεβού. Αφού δεν παίζει κάτι ούτε φλερτ. Δεν είμαι αγχωμένη. Τι να αγχωθω αφού δε με θέλει 
Θα μού πεις γιατί βγαίνεις; Ε έτσι για την πλάκα. Επειδή μιλούσαμε καιρό από μηνύματα/κλήσεις και έτυχε να βρεθώ στα μέρη του. Φυσικά αν δε με προσέγγιζε δε θα του έλεγα να βρεθούμε αφού είχαμε κόψει επικοινωνία τον είχα μπλοκάρει δηλ. Τεσπά 

Αν τον θέλω; Έτσι κι έτσι. Τον ήθελα πιο πολύ πριν μού ρίξει την απόρριψη. Τώρα απλά πάω για το χαβαλε για τη φάση, να δω τι παίζει να κόψω κινήσεις. Για το γαμωτο της υπόθεσης. Δεν περιμένω κάτι. 
Με είχε ενοχλήσει πολύ που με απέρριψε. Αλλά αυτό ήταν πέρσι τέτοιον καιρό. Προχώρησα συναισθηματικά από αυτό το τραύμα θέλω να πιστεύω και πιστεύω πως αν η συνάντησή μας καταλήξει στο φιλικό θα είναι καλύτερα αν και δεν μπορώ να κρύψω ότι υπάρχει κι ένα ενδεχόμενο να με πειράξει αυτό. Αλλά πάω για να ξεπεράσω τους φόβους μου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> ναι σε πορνο ο τύπος ήταν αρκετά παχύς
> και από κοντά που ήμουν στρατό είμασταν γυμνοί
> γιατί υποθέτεις ότι το πάχος δεν χωράει και θα χωράει το μήκος
> 
> τόσο μεγάλα μόρια δεν έχουν πλήρη στύση και σκληρή λόγω αιματωσεις
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τον θέλεις? δεν σε ενόχλησε που σε απέρριψε?


Ποιος το είπε ότι τα μεγαλα μορια δεν έχουν στυση και σκληρη?πρώτη φορά το ακουω αυτό.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θα συναντηθώ με κάποιον που με είχε απορρίψει. Δεν το λες και ραντεβού. Αφού δεν παίζει κάτι ούτε φλερτ. Δεν είμαι αγχωμένη. Τι να αγχωθω αφού δε με θέλει 
> Θα μού πεις γιατί βγαίνεις; Ε έτσι για την πλάκα. Επειδή μιλούσαμε καιρό από μηνύματα/κλήσεις και έτυχε να βρεθώ στα μέρη του. Φυσικά αν δε με προσέγγιζε δε θα του έλεγα να βρεθούμε αφού είχαμε κόψει επικοινωνία τον είχα μπλοκάρει δηλ. Τεσπά 
> 
> Αν τον θέλω; Έτσι κι έτσι. Τον ήθελα πιο πολύ πριν μού ρίξει την απόρριψη. Τώρα απλά πάω για το χαβαλε για τη φάση, να δω τι παίζει να κόψω κινήσεις. Για το γαμωτο της υπόθεσης. Δεν περιμένω κάτι. 
> Με είχε ενοχλήσει πολύ που με απέρριψε. Αλλά αυτό ήταν πέρσι τέτοιον καιρό. Προχώρησα συναισθηματικά από αυτό το τραύμα θέλω να πιστεύω και πιστεύω πως αν η συνάντησή μας καταλήξει στο φιλικό θα είναι καλύτερα αν και δεν μπορώ να κρύψω ότι υπάρχει κι ένα ενδεχόμενο να με πειράξει αυτό. Αλλά πάω για να ξεπεράσω τους φόβους μου.


Καλά θα κάνεις και θα βγεις.παρτο και χαλαρα δεν έχεις να χάσεις κατι.αλήθεια γιατί να σου προτεινε λες να βγειτε?λες να το πάει πάλι στο φλερτ?

----------


## kopela93

> Καλά θα κάνεις και θα βγεις.παρτο και χαλαρα δεν έχεις να χάσεις κατι.αλήθεια γιατί να σου προτεινε λες να βγειτε?λες να το πάει πάλι στο φλερτ?


Όχι στο σεξ το πάει. Το είπε κιόλας. Εγώ είπα απλή γνωριμία. Κλασικά άντρας σεξ, τι άλλο;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όχι στο σεξ το πάει. Το είπε κιόλας. Εγώ είπα απλή γνωριμία. Κλασικά άντρας σεξ, τι άλλο;


Είχατε σχέση παλια η οχι?και πως το ξέρεις ότι το πάει στο σεξ?στο ειπε?

----------


## kopela93

> Είχατε σχέση παλια η οχι?και πως το ξέρεις ότι το πάει στο σεξ?στο ειπε?


Δεν ειχαμε σχεση. Ναι μου το είπε από το τηλ ότι αυτό θέλει

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ειχαμε σχεση. Ναι μου το είπε από το τηλ ότι αυτό θέλει


Και εσυ θα πας?θες να κάνεις δηλαδή σεξ μαζί του?πόσο χρονων είναι? Μου κάνει εντύπωση με την αφοπλιστικη ειλικρινια του πάντως.

----------


## kopela93

> Και εσυ θα πας?θες να κάνεις δηλαδή σεξ μαζί του?πόσο χρονων είναι? Μου κάνει εντύπωση με την αφοπλιστικη ειλικρινια του πάντως.


Είναι 27,5 στα 28 
Εγώ είμαι 28,5 στα 29 
Ναι το είπε. Γενικά τα λέει έτσι μπαμ 
Εφόσον δε με γουστάρει και δεν έχει κάτι να χάσει 
Αν ήταν καμιά άλλη, θα μάζευε τα λόγια του

----------


## Αποστολια

> Είναι 27,5 στα 28 
> Εγώ είμαι 28,5 στα 29 
> Ναι το είπε. Γενικά τα λέει έτσι μπαμ 
> Εφόσον δε με γουστάρει και δεν έχει κάτι να χάσει 
> Αν ήταν καμιά άλλη, θα μάζευε τα λόγια του


Είδες πάλι με μπερδευετε.πως γίνεται να μη σε γουσταρει να μη του αρέσεις και να θέλει σεξ?άρα του αρέσεις απλώς θέλει σεξ δεν θέλει δεσμευσεις.
Με ποιο τροπο σε απερριψε στο παρελθόν?

----------


## little

> Όχι στο σεξ το πάει. Το είπε κιόλας. Εγώ είπα απλή γνωριμία. Κλασικά άντρας σεξ, τι άλλο;


Κλασικά άντρας σεξ λες...δηλαδη ολοι μονο σεξ θελουν; Καλα σε τι ηλικίες πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για να θέλουν σχέση ; 50 χρονών να βρω ή μήπως κανας 18χρονος να θέλει σχεση;

----------


## kopela93

> Είδες πάλι με μπερδευετε.πως γίνεται να μη σε γουσταρει να μη του αρέσεις και να θέλει σεξ?άρα του αρέσεις απλώς θέλει σεξ δεν θέλει δεσμευσεις.
> Με ποιο τροπο σε απερριψε στο παρελθόν?


Δεν του κάνω για κοπέλα του. Ψάχνει κάτι άλλο. Θέλει μόνο σεξ ναι.
Ε μού είχε πει ότι δε νιώθει κάτι για μένα και ότι θέλει άλλη με την οποία είναι κολλημένος αλλά δε γίνεται τίποτα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κλασικά άντρας σεξ λες...δηλαδη ολοι μονο σεξ θελουν; Καλα σε τι ηλικίες πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για να θέλουν σχέση ; 50 χρονών να βρω ή μήπως κανας 18χρονος να θέλει σχεση;


 Και εγώ το ιδιο αναρωτιεμαι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν του κάνω για κοπέλα του. Ψάχνει κάτι άλλο. Θέλει μόνο σεξ ναι.
> Ε μού είχε πει ότι δε νιώθει κάτι για μένα και ότι θέλει άλλη με την οποία είναι κολλημένος αλλά δε γίνεται τίποτα


Και με τι σκοπό θα πας εκει?εσενα είπες σου αρεσει λιγο 
Τουλάχιστον είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρος και μπράβο του λίγοι έχουν το θάρρος να το παραδέχτουν.περιμένω να μου πεις εξελιξεις.Καλημέρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν του κάνω για κοπέλα του. Ψάχνει κάτι άλλο. Θέλει μόνο σεξ ναι.
> Ε μού είχε πει ότι δε νιώθει κάτι για μένα και ότι θέλει άλλη με την οποία είναι κολλημένος αλλά δε γίνεται τίποτα


θελεις κι εσυ μονο σεξ, ή απλα συμβιβαζεσαι επειδη δεν σου δινει κατι αλλο;

----------


## kopela93

Νόμιζα ότι ήθελα κάτι παραπάνω αλλά εκρινα πολύ νωρίς λόγω ενθουσιασμού
Τώρα που πραγματικά θα τον γνωρίσω δεν ξέρω πως θα νιώσω 
Αλλά και πάλι με μια φορά δε λέει κάτι. Δε γνωρίζεις τον άλλον
.όπως και ναχει δε γίνεται να είμαστε μαζί για πολλούς λόγους. Για τη γνωριμία πάω όχι για το σεξ απαραίτητα αλλά αν προκύψει δε λέω και όχι

----------


## panos19

> Ποιος το είπε ότι τα μεγαλα μορια δεν έχουν στυση και σκληρη?πρώτη φορά το ακουω αυτό.


ετσι ειχα διαβασει και αν το δεις και στις ταινιες οχι ολοι ομως

----------


## Remedy

> Και εγώ το ιδιο αναρωτιεμαι.


ποιο ιδιο αναρωτιεσαι βρε αποστολια, κι εσυ;
ειναι δυνατον να ενδιαφερεσαι για σχεση και αισθηματα και να ασχολεισαι τοσο καιρο με εναν παντρεμενο που παιζει κρυφτουλι και σε βλεπει στο αυτοκινητο της δουλειας;;;;
δεν ειναι φανερο οτι με εναν παντρεμενο δεν μπορεις να εχεις σχεση, παρα μονο σεξ; μας δουλευεις;

----------


## Αποστολια

> ποιο ιδιο αναρωτιεσαι βρε αποστολια, κι εσυ;
> ειναι δυνατον να ενδιαφερεσαι για σχεση και αισθηματα και να ασχολεισαι τοσο καιρο με εναν παντρεμενο που παιζει κρυφτουλι και σε βλεπει στο αυτοκινητο της δουλειας;;;;
> δεν ειναι φανερο οτι με εναν παντρεμενο δεν μπορεις να εχεις σχεση, παρα μονο σεξ; μας δουλευεις;


Βρε αγάπη μου γενικά μίλησα όχι για τον παντρεμενο που βγαίνω εγώ. 
Γενικα δεν υπάρχουν άντρες που θέλουν σχέση βλέπω όλοι τις ξεπετες κοιτάνε όπως είπε και η kopela για αυτόν που θα βγει.
Εγώ ασχοληθηκα με αυτόν γιατί δεν είχα με τι άλλο να ασχοληθω.αν εβρισκα ελεύθερο να μου αρέσει όπως αυτός με τον ελεύθερο θα πηγαινα.Αλλά δεν βρισκω.
Από την αρχή ήξερα ότι ήθελε σεξ και εγώ πήγα μήπως μου βγει μαζί του. Εντάξει μετά τον ερωτευτηκα σαν χαζή ενώ ήξερα αλλά τι να κάνω τώρα. Δεν μπορώ να διαχωρισω σεξ και συναισθημα.
Και μια χαρά υπάρχουν και παντρεμενοι που τρωνε καψουρά με τις γκομενες και κάνουν σχέσεις χρονων.άμα η γκομενα του δώσει πλούσιο σεξ δεν φεύγουν από αυτές. Δεν ειπαμε να χαλάσουν το σπίτι τους που κάποιοι το κάνουν και αυτο,αλλά ότι τρωνε κολλημα πολλοι τρωνε.
Αν εκανα σεξ μαζί του τότε θα καταλαβαινα αν του αρεσα η όχι. Τώρα στη θέση που είμαι ότι και να πω είναι ανουσιο.λογικό να φύγει ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## kopela93

Πέρασα πολύ ωραία. Θα σας πω λεπτομέρειες αύριο χαχα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πέρασα πολύ ωραία. Θα σας πω λεπτομέρειες αύριο χαχα


Μπράβο βρε κορίτσι μου.χαιρόμαι πολύ για εσένα. Περιμένουμε λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## kopela93

Εντάξει ήταν ωραία. Δηλαδή είδα ποιος πραγματικά είναι από κοντά. Πρώτα από όλα το παρουσιαστικό του που είχα δει μόνο από φωτό. Αδυνάτισε κι άλλο! Πόσο ακόμα αυτό το παιδί;;;;
Εν πάση περιπτώσει. Αρκετά ψηλός κι αδύνατος. Με περνάει λίγο. Μού είπε σε περίμενα πιο κοντή (πρώτη καφριλα) εγώ είμαι 179,5 αυτός 1,84 νομίζω ε εντάξει !
Τον βλέπω με βλέπει κάπως περίεργα να το πω;;; Σε φάση κοιτούσε λεπτομέρειες χαχααχα
Μού έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι του άρεσα από το βλέμμα. αλλά δεν ξέρω κιόλας 
Τον αγκάλιασα και με φίλησε μόλις πήγα κοντά του για την αγκαλιά ,στο μάγουλο και στο μέτωπο. Δεν το περίμενα να το κάνει ούτε καν. Δεδομένου ότι δε με γουστάρει 

Άργησε να έρθει βέβαια αλλα μού είπε να συναντηθούμε κάπου στη μέση για να μην περιμένω 
Μετά πήγαμε σε ένα μέρος που διάλεξε αυτός και ήταν υπέροχα 
Βέβαια δεν είχα να προτείνω κάτι εφόσον είναι στα μέρη του 
Γυρίσαμε εκεί κάναμε βόλτες. Δε μού άρεσε το ότι σε κάποιες φάσεις περπατούσε μπροστά από μένα και γω πίσω. Ήταν λίγο ξενερωτο. Του λέω πάμε να καθίσουμε και μου λέει οκ μόνο πέντε λεπτά όμως γιατί θέλω να πάω να δω το τάδε μέρος 
Σε φάση;;;; Εμένα περίμενες για να γυρίσεις τα μέρη; Λολ πάνε και μόνος σου αν καίγεσαι τόσο 
Ε καθισαμε πολύ παραπάνω από πέντε λεπτα. Του άρεσε στο παγκάκι τελικά. Αρχικά ήταν λίγο άβολα. Περίμενα να κάνει κίνηση και δεν έκανε. Δεν είχαμε και τι να πούμε γιατί τα λέμε συχνά. Ε μετά βάζει το χέρι στο μπούτι λέω από μέσα μου α πώς κι έτσι; Ε πετούσε και κάτι απόντες για να δει αν θα ανταποκριθώ. Μετά έκανα κίνηση εγώ και ανταποκρίθηκε στο δευτερόλεπτο. Σα να περίμενε εμένα ένα πράγμα. Ωραία ήταν. 
Κάναμε διάφορα εκεί. Απλά όταν σταματούσα σταματούσε. Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως εγώ το ήθελα πιο πολύ; Ίσως επειδή ήταν άπειρος; Φάνηκε αρκετά η απειρία του. Και σίγουρα εγώ ήμουν πιο ζεστή. Ούτε κι αυτό το περίμενε γιατί μού το είπε. Δεν ξέρω. Σίγουρα τού άρεσε αλλά σαν πρώτη φορά περίμενα να είναι πιο ζεστός. Ε δεν πειράζει μωρέ. Μια εμπειρία ήταν. Γυρίσαμε βολτάραμε. Μετά έφυγε. Στο αντίο έκανε κίνηση και με φίλησε αυτός. Αυτά! Δεν ξέρω. Μετά του είπα ότι θα ξαναπάω κι αν θέλει ας έρθει και είπε το βλέπουμε! 
Σαν εμπειρία ήταν πολύ ωραία. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Όπως ξαναειπα δεν έχω προσδοκίες γιατί ξέρω ότι δε με θέλει. Μετά μόλις έφυγα μού έστειλε μήνυμα θέλω να με πάρεις αγκαλιά. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει αλλά δε θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ γιατί νομίζω ότι ο τύπος απλά ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση. Το κατάλαβα κι από ένα πράγμα που έκανε. Μού στέλνει "ήμουν άσχημος από κοντά; " Και του λέω όχι. Και μού λέει έτσι μου λέει μια. Και το έκανε σκρινσοτ. Και το έστειλε σε εκείνη. Το δικό μου το όχι. 
Ε εντάξει. Επιβεβαίωση θέλει. Δεν πειράζει μωρέ. Απλά θα βρω κάτι καλύτερο
Πάντως με ανανέωσε όλο αυτό το φάσωμα. Είχα καιρό να το ζήσω. Και σκέφτομαι "πού ζω" πρέπει να ξυπνήσω. Γιαυτα είναι η ζωή. Εγώ τι κάνω; Μόνο υπεραναλυω. Μαλακίες. Σκέφτομαι να διεκδικήσω κάποιες παρόμοιες εμπειρίες. Δεν μπορώ να μένω στα ίδια και να ασχολούμαι με τύπους που δε θέλουν κάτι παραπάνω από μένα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εντάξει ήταν ωραία. Δηλαδή είδα ποιος πραγματικά είναι από κοντά. Πρώτα από όλα το παρουσιαστικό του που είχα δει μόνο από φωτό. Αδυνάτισε κι άλλο! Πόσο ακόμα αυτό το παιδί;;;;
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει. Αρκετά ψηλός κι αδύνατος. Με περνάει λίγο. Μού είπε σε περίμενα πιο κοντή (πρώτη καφριλα) εγώ είμαι 179,5 αυτός 1,84 νομίζω ε εντάξει !
> Τον βλέπω με βλέπει κάπως περίεργα να το πω;;; Σε φάση κοιτούσε λεπτομέρειες χαχααχα
> Μού έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι του άρεσα από το βλέμμα. αλλά δεν ξέρω κιόλας 
> Τον αγκάλιασα και με φίλησε μόλις πήγα κοντά του για την αγκαλιά ,στο μάγουλο και στο μέτωπο. Δεν το περίμενα να το κάνει ούτε καν. Δεδομένου ότι δε με γουστάρει 
> 
> Άργησε να έρθει βέβαια αλλα μού είπε να συναντηθούμε κάπου στη μέση για να μην περιμένω 
> Μετά πήγαμε σε ένα μέρος που διάλεξε αυτός και ήταν υπέροχα 
> Βέβαια δεν είχα να προτείνω κάτι εφόσον είναι στα μέρη του 
> ...


Μπραβο σου πάντως που το εζησες.λίγο απομακρος ο τύπος νομίζω. Και τι ήταν αυτό που σε ρωτήσε και το εστειλε στην αλλη?περίεργη φαση και πρέπει να έχει και ανασφαλειες.
πηγατε κάπου εννοείς για καφε η περίπατο και στο παγκακι?
Από ότι κατάλαβα εσυ επερνες πρωτοβουλια στα πιο πολλά. Αλλα είναι πολύ καλό αυτό. 
Και εγώ το ίδιο με εσενα σκέφτομαι.ότι θα μου άρεσε και εγώ να κάνω φασεις (με τον παντρεμενο) και μέχρι εκεί που μπορουσα.όντως χανουμε πολλά εξαιτιας των ανασφαλειων μας και των φοβιων μας.
Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα του είπες ότι θέλεις να ξανά πάτε και σου ειπε θα δουμε?και μετά σου στέλνει ότι θελει να τον πάρεις αγκαλια?

----------


## kopela93

> Μπραβο σου πάντως που το εζησες.λίγο απομακρος ο τύπος νομίζω. Και τι ήταν αυτό που σε ρωτήσε και το εστειλε στην αλλη?περίεργη φαση και πρέπει να έχει και ανασφαλειες.
> πηγατε κάπου εννοείς για καφε η περίπατο και στο παγκακι?
> Από ότι κατάλαβα εσυ επερνες πρωτοβουλια στα πιο πολλά. Αλλα είναι πολύ καλό αυτό. 
> Και εγώ το ίδιο με εσενα σκέφτομαι.ότι θα μου άρεσε και εγώ να κάνει φασεις (με τον παντρεμενο) και μέχρι εκεί που μπορουσα.όντως χανουμε πολλά εξαιτιας των ανασφαλειων μας και των φοβιων μας.
> Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα του είπες ότι θέλεις να ξανά πάτε και σου ειπε θα δουμε?και μετά σου στέλνει ότι θελει να τον πάρεις αγκαλια?


Το έζησα ναι
Απόμακρος και ανασφάλειες σωστά.
Παγκάκι, όχι για καφέ. 
Ναι ρε συ να κάνεις. Άμα το νιώθεις να το κάνεις. Μια ζωή την έχουμε 
Ναι είπε θα δούμε 
Ναι για την αγκαλιά

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το έζησα ναι
> Απόμακρος και ανασφάλειες σωστά.
> Παγκάκι, όχι για καφέ. 
> Ναι ρε συ να κάνεις. Άμα το νιώθεις να το κάνεις. Μια ζωή την έχουμε 
> Ναι είπε θα δούμε 
> Ναι για την αγκαλιά


Εγώ ρε κούκλα μου όμως όλα αυτά που εκανε και είπε σαν Αποστολια θα τα παρεξηγουσα.δηλαδή αν έβλεπα μια τέτοια συμπεριφορα δεν θα μου άρεσε. Δηλαδή αν εβγαινα με κάποιον και δεν επερνε πρωτοβουλια σε τίποτα θα έλεγα δεν του αρεσω τέλος. 
Εσύ λες ξέρεις ότι δεν του αρεσεις αλλά είσαι οκ με αυτο.γιατί πηγές εσύ τι κερδισες απο αυτο?και επίσης πως δεν του αρεσεις αφού σου είπε να πατε βολτα και σου είπε θέλει αγκαλια από εσένα .αν δε του αρεσεςς θα σου λεγε δεν θελω να σε ξανα δω.

----------


## kopela93

> Εγώ ρε κούκλα μου όμως όλα αυτά που εκανε και είπε σαν Αποστολια θα τα παρεξηγουσα.δηλαδή αν έβλεπα μια τέτοια συμπεριφορα δεν θα μου άρεσε. Δηλαδή αν εβγαινα με κάποιον και δεν επερνε πρωτοβουλια σε τίποτα θα έλεγα δεν του αρεσω τέλος. 
> Εσύ λες ξέρεις ότι δεν του αρεσεις αλλά είσαι οκ με αυτο.γιατί πηγές εσύ τι κερδισες απο αυτο?και επίσης πως δεν του αρεσεις αφού σου είπε να πατε βολτα και σου είπε θέλει αγκαλια από εσένα .αν δε του αρεσεςς θα σου λεγε δεν θελω να σε ξανα δω.


Εσύ να ξεκολλήσεις και να κάνεις βήματα. Να σου πω κάτι; 
Δε θα κάτσω να χάσω άλλο χρόνο με το να μη ζω εμπειρίες. Κουράστηκα. Όλο θέλω να με θέλουν για όλο το πακέτο. Τελικά τι συμβαίνει; Άλλος θέλει σχέση άλλος θέλει πήδημα άλλος απλά είναι για μια φορά. Ε τι να κάνω; Να κάτσω να σκάσω; Δε λέει ρε συ. Στην τελική εγώ χάνω αν δεν κυνηγάω καμία ευκαιρία νομίζοντας ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος για μένα που να τα θέλει όλα μαζί μου. Οπότε παίρνω από τον καθένα όσα μπορεί να δώσει και δίνω και εγώ όσα δίνει και κεινος. Μπορεί να μην ακούγεται πολύ ωραίο σα λογική αλλά δεν ξέρω ρε συ; Με βολεύει προς το παρόν. Τώρα να ψάχνω και να ψειρίζω δώσε μου σεξ αλλά δώσε και σχέση. Και να μη θέλει να δώσει ε και τι; Θα πεθάνω χωρίς πολλές εμπειρίες στη ζωή μου επειδή είχα εγωισμό και ζητούσα πολλά; Στην τελική όπως αυτός ήρθε για να το ζήσει έτσι πήγα και εγώ. Δε θέλει πολλά πολλά, συμβιβάζομαι και εγώ. Σού ακούγεται λάθος;;;
Γιατί να είμαι πάντα το θύμα δηλαδή και να λέω ότι θα πληγωθώ από τον τάδε τύπο επειδή δε θέλει κάτι παραπάνω; Θα πάω θα περάσω καλά και ας πληγωθεί αυτός από μένα (σε περίπτωση που με ερωτευτεί) 
Βαρέθηκα να μην κυνηγάω ευκαιρίες επειδή φοβάμαι μην πληγωθώ επειδή φοβάμαι ότι δε θα θέλει τα ίδια με μένα. Μετά μένω εγώ χωρίς εμπειρίες. Είναι άσχημο αυτό.
Το ξέρω ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να είχε ένας όλο το πακέτο, αλλά αν δεν τον έχω βρει δε θα μείνω με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια

----------


## little

> Εσύ να ξεκολλήσεις και να κάνεις βήματα. Να σου πω κάτι; 
> Δε θα κάτσω να χάσω άλλο χρόνο με το να μη ζω εμπειρίες. Κουράστηκα. Όλο θέλω να με θέλουν για όλο το πακέτο. Τελικά τι συμβαίνει; Άλλος θέλει σχέση άλλος θέλει πήδημα άλλος απλά είναι για μια φορά. Ε τι να κάνω; Να κάτσω να σκάσω; Δε λέει ρε συ. Στην τελική εγώ χάνω αν δεν κυνηγάω καμία ευκαιρία νομίζοντας ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος για μένα που να τα θέλει όλα μαζί μου. Οπότε παίρνω από τον καθένα όσα μπορεί να δώσει και δίνω και εγώ όσα δίνει και κεινος. Μπορεί να μην ακούγεται πολύ ωραίο σα λογική αλλά δεν ξέρω ρε συ; Με βολεύει προς το παρόν. Τώρα να ψάχνω και να ψειρίζω δώσε μου σεξ αλλά δώσε και σχέση. Και να μη θέλει να δώσει ε και τι; Θα πεθάνω χωρίς πολλές εμπειρίες στη ζωή μου επειδή είχα εγωισμό και ζητούσα πολλά; Στην τελική όπως αυτός ήρθε για να το ζήσει έτσι πήγα και εγώ. Δε θέλει πολλά πολλά, συμβιβάζομαι και εγώ. Σού ακούγεται λάθος;;;
> Γιατί να είμαι πάντα το θύμα δηλαδή και να λέω ότι θα πληγωθώ από τον τάδε τύπο επειδή δε θέλει κάτι παραπάνω; Θα πάω θα περάσω καλά και ας πληγωθεί αυτός από μένα (σε περίπτωση που με ερωτευτεί) 
> Βαρέθηκα να μην κυνηγάω ευκαιρίες επειδή φοβάμαι μην πληγωθώ επειδή φοβάμαι ότι δε θα θέλει τα ίδια με μένα. Μετά μένω εγώ χωρίς εμπειρίες. Είναι άσχημο αυτό.
> Το ξέρω ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να είχε ένας όλο το πακέτο, αλλά αν δεν τον έχω βρει δε θα μείνω με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια


Δεν ειναι θεμα εγωισμού αλλα αξιοπρέπειας !

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εσύ να ξεκολλήσεις και να κάνεις βήματα. Να σου πω κάτι; 
> Δε θα κάτσω να χάσω άλλο χρόνο με το να μη ζω εμπειρίες. Κουράστηκα. Όλο θέλω να με θέλουν για όλο το πακέτο. Τελικά τι συμβαίνει; Άλλος θέλει σχέση άλλος θέλει πήδημα άλλος απλά είναι για μια φορά. Ε τι να κάνω; Να κάτσω να σκάσω; Δε λέει ρε συ. Στην τελική εγώ χάνω αν δεν κυνηγάω καμία ευκαιρία νομίζοντας ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος για μένα που να τα θέλει όλα μαζί μου. Οπότε παίρνω από τον καθένα όσα μπορεί να δώσει και δίνω και εγώ όσα δίνει και κεινος. Μπορεί να μην ακούγεται πολύ ωραίο σα λογική αλλά δεν ξέρω ρε συ; Με βολεύει προς το παρόν. Τώρα να ψάχνω και να ψειρίζω δώσε μου σεξ αλλά δώσε και σχέση. Και να μη θέλει να δώσει ε και τι; Θα πεθάνω χωρίς πολλές εμπειρίες στη ζωή μου επειδή είχα εγωισμό και ζητούσα πολλά; Στην τελική όπως αυτός ήρθε για να το ζήσει έτσι πήγα και εγώ. Δε θέλει πολλά πολλά, συμβιβάζομαι και εγώ. Σού ακούγεται λάθος;;;
> Γιατί να είμαι πάντα το θύμα δηλαδή και να λέω ότι θα πληγωθώ από τον τάδε τύπο επειδή δε θέλει κάτι παραπάνω; Θα πάω θα περάσω καλά και ας πληγωθεί αυτός από μένα (σε περίπτωση που με ερωτευτεί) 
> Βαρέθηκα να μην κυνηγάω ευκαιρίες επειδή φοβάμαι μην πληγωθώ επειδή φοβάμαι ότι δε θα θέλει τα ίδια με μένα. Μετά μένω εγώ χωρίς εμπειρίες. Είναι άσχημο αυτό.
> Το ξέρω ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να είχε ένας όλο το πακέτο, αλλά αν δεν τον έχω βρει δε θα μείνω με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια


Εμενα μου ακουγεσαι παρα μα πάρα πολύ σωστη.Σε ζηλευω να ξέρεις. Πες μου ομως πως μπόρεις να το κανεις αυτό. Έχεις δουλεψει με το εαυτο σου ?πηγες σε καποιον ψυχολογο?γιατί θυμάμαι μου είχες πει ότι φοβασαι την απόρριψη. 
Ήθελα και εγώ να σκεφτομαι όπως εσύ. Να πω θα πάω για να πάρω ότι μου δώσει αφού τον γουσταρω και ας μου δώσει ότι θέλει. Δεν θεωρω ότι χανεις την αξιοπρεπεια σου που ειπε η little.
Αλλα να σε ρωτήσω. Εσυ νοιωθεις κάτι για αυτον?σου αρέσει θα ήθελες να ειχες κάτι παραπανω μαζί του?

----------


## little

> Εμενα μου ακουγεσαι παρα μα πάρα πολύ σωστη.Σε ζηλευω να ξέρεις. Πες μου ομως πως μπόρεις να το κανεις αυτό. Έχεις δουλεψει με το εαυτο σου ?πηγες σε καποιον ψυχολογο?γιατί θυμάμαι μου είχες πει ότι φοβασαι την απόρριψη. 
> Ήθελα και εγώ να σκεφτομαι όπως εσύ. Να πω θα πάω για να πάρω ότι μου δώσει αφού τον γουσταρω και ας μου δώσει ότι θέλει. Δεν θεωρω ότι χανεις την αξιοπρεπεια σου που ειπε η little.
> Αλλα να σε ρωτήσω. Εσυ νοιωθεις κάτι για αυτον?σου αρέσει θα ήθελες να ειχες κάτι παραπανω μαζί του?


Ειναι σαν να δέχεσαι πως αξιζεις λιγα !

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ειναι σαν να δέχεσαι πως αξιζεις λιγα !


Δεν πρέπει να έχουμε το γνωθις σαυτον?Δεν είναι ότι γενικά δεν αξιζουμε πολλα (εγώ για μένα πρόσωπικα το πιστευω) αλλά ότι για τους συγκεκριμενους που λεμε, αυτό μαλλον αξιζουμε .δηλαδή δεν αξιζουμε και πολλα για αυτούς. Για κάποιους αλλους όμως μπορεί. Αλλά μέχρι να βρουμε τους άλλους κι αν θα τους βρούμε να μη ζήσουμε τιποτα?αυτό νομίζω εννοει η kopela.

----------


## little

> Δεν πρέπει να έχουμε το γνωθις σαυτον?Δεν είναι ότι γενικά δεν αξιζουμε πολλα (εγώ για μένα πρόσωπικα το πιστευω) αλλά ότι για τους συγκεκριμενους που λεμε, αυτό μαλλον αξιζουμε .δηλαδή δεν αξιζουμε και πολλα για αυτούς. Για κάποιους αλλους όμως μπορεί. Αλλά μέχρι να βρουμε τους άλλους κι αν θα τους βρούμε να μη ζήσουμε τιποτα?αυτό νομίζω εννοει η kopela.


Δεν θα σας γεμίσει αυτο ομως !

----------


## kopela93

Πού ξέρεις εσύ τι θα μάς γεμίσει;;; Εξηγώ τη λογική μου και δε χρειάζεται να συμφωνούμε όλοι.

Αποστολία, συμφωνούμε. Έτσι να το δεις κι εσύ και να κάνεις βήμα. Δεν πήγα σε ψυχολόγο όχι. Απλά βαρέθηκα να μην αρπάζω ευκαιρίες επειδή φοβάμαι την απόρριψη, επειδή φοβάμαι ότι δε θα πάρω όσα θέλω κτλ κτλ Και τι κέρδισα τόσο καιρό με το να απομακρύνομαι από άτομα που ήθελαν να μού δώσουν λίγα; Δεν έκανα τίποτα. Έλεγα μλκς αυτός μλκς ο άλλος αστον. Μπλοκ εδώ αντίο εκεί. Και; Δεν κέρδισα τίποτα. Καμία αξιοπρέπεια δεν κέρδισα. Όπως το ξεπερνάνε αυτοί και τρώνε συνέχεια χυλοπίτες έτσι θα το ξεπερνάμε και μεις. Αυτοί νομίζεις είναι αλώβητοι; Δεν τρώνε πόρτες; Χαχα συνέχεια και πιο πολλές από μας. Αλλά προσπαθούν και ψάχνονται με την επόμενη. Παίρνουν ο,τι είναι να πάρουν από την καθεμία. Γαμιάδες δεν τους λένε; Ωραία. Κανείς δε μίλησε για αξιοπρέπεια γι'αυτούς. Θα πάρουμε ο,τι θέλουμε και θα φύγουμε μετά. Όχι, θα κάτσουμε να σκάσουμε επειδή δε θέλουν σχέση κτλ Όχι! Κι άντε γεια. Μέχρι να βρεις κάτι καλό πρέπει να ζεις!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν θα σας γεμίσει αυτο ομως !


Εμένα προσωπικά ναι δεν γεμιζει. η τελευταία ιστορία και η συμπεριφορά του με αδειασε τελειως μεσα μου. Με εκανε να αισθανθω πολύ χειροτερα και να πεσει κι άλλο η αυτοεκτιμηση μου.
Βέβαια αν μπορούσα και διαχειριζομουν την όλη κατάσταση θα ήθελα να κάνω όπως είπε η kopela. Μα μου είναι δύσκολο να το καταφέρω αυτό. Με την λογική της όμως συμφωνω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πού ξέρεις εσύ τι θα μάς γεμίσει;;; Εξηγώ τη λογική μου και δε χρειάζεται να συμφωνούμε όλοι.
> 
> Αποστολία, συμφωνούμε. Έτσι να το δεις κι εσύ και να κάνεις βήμα. Δεν πήγα σε ψυχολόγο όχι. Απλά βαρέθηκα να μην αρπάζω ευκαιρίες επειδή φοβάμαι την απόρριψη, επειδή φοβάμαι ότι δε θα πάρω όσα θέλω κτλ κτλ Και τι κέρδισα τόσο καιρό με το να απομακρύνομαι από άτομα που ήθελαν να μού δώσουν λίγα; Δεν έκανα τίποτα. Έλεγα μλκς αυτός μλκς ο άλλος αστον. Μπλοκ εδώ αντίο εκεί. Και; Δεν κέρδισα τίποτα. Καμία αξιοπρέπεια δεν κέρδισα. Όπως το ξεπερνάνε αυτοί και τρώνε συνέχεια χυλοπίτες έτσι θα το ξεπερνάμε και μεις. Αυτοί νομίζεις είναι αλώβητοι; Δεν τρώνε πόρτες; Χαχα συνέχεια και πιο πολλές από μας. Αλλά προσπαθούν και ψάχνονται με την επόμενη. Παίρνουν ο,τι είναι να πάρουν από την καθεμία. Γαμιάδες δεν τους λένε; Ωραία. Κανείς δε μίλησε για αξιοπρέπεια γι'αυτούς. Θα πάρουμε ο,τι θέλουμε και θα φύγουμε μετά. Όχι, θα κάτσουμε να σκάσουμε επειδή δε θέλουν σχέση κτλ Όχι! Κι άντε γεια. Μέχρι να βρεις κάτι καλό πρέπει να ζεις!


Όχι δεν είναι θέμα αξιοπρεπειας συμφωνώ σε αυτό. Αλλά εμένα με ριχνει ακόμη πιο πολύ η συμπεριφορά αυτή. 
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να διαχειριστεις εσύ αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Εγώ πχ μετά από αυτό με τον παντρεμενο έχω κλειστει ακόμη πιο πολύ. Είμαι θυμωμενη και απογοητευμενη.Και με αυτόν που με ειχε για τα μπαζα και με εμένα που του εδωσα αξια.βέβαια εγώ ημουν ερωτευμενη.εσένα όμως αυτός μπορεί να μη σου αρεσει τόσο και λες ε ας πάω για την εμπειρια που και αυτο πολύ καλό είναι. 
Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα εκανα και θα σκεφτομουν όπως εσύ ακριβώς θα ήταν να μη μου αρέσει ο άλλος καθολου.αλλά αν δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου δεν θα μπορούσα να βγω μαζί του.

----------


## kopela93

> Όχι δεν είναι θέμα αξιοπρεπειας συμφωνώ σε αυτό. Αλλά εμένα με ριχνει ακόμη πιο πολύ η συμπεριφορά αυτή. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να διαχειριστεις εσύ αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Εγώ πχ μετά από αυτό με τον παντρεμενο έχω κλειστει ακόμη πιο πολύ. Είμαι θυμωμενη και απογοητευμενη.Και με αυτόν που με ειχε για τα μπαζα και με εμένα που του εδωσα αξια.βέβαια εγώ ημουν ερωτευμενη.εσένα όμως αυτός μπορεί να μη σου αρεσει τόσο και λες ε ας πάω για την εμπειρια που και αυτο πολύ καλό είναι. 
> Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα εκανα και θα σκεφτομουν όπως εσύ ακριβώς θα ήταν να μη μου αρέσει ο άλλος καθολου.αλλά αν δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου δεν θα μπορούσα να βγω μαζί του.


Μού αρέσει αλλά λίγο. Μού άρεσε αυτό που εδώ και ένα χρόνο έβλεπα από μακριά από μηνύματα. Έφαγα κόλλημα μαζί του και μετά με απέρριψε. Έτσι έγινε. Δεν είναι ότι μού είναι αδιάφορος. Απλά δεν είναι και ο έρωτας της ζωής μου. Αυτό λέω.
Τώρα που τον είδα από κοντά, ναι μεν ένιωσα πολύ ωραία δίπλα του, ήρεμα, ήταν σαν ένα αρκουδάκι που αγκάλιαζα....αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Ξέρω αν ταιριάζουμε επειδή τον είδα μια φορά; Όχι. Ούτε αυτός ξέρει. Όλοι θέλουμε να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα από νωρίς για τους άλλους. Και για τον εαυτό μας το κάνουμε αυτό. Νομίζω ότι μας αφαιρεί τη δυνατότητα να γνωρίσουμε τον άλλον όταν βγάζουμε γρήγορα συμπεράσματα
Εσύ, σου ξαναλέω, να δοκιμάσεις τον εαυτό σου. Άμα νταντεύουμε συνέχεια τους εαυτούς μας ότι θα πληγωθούμε ΑΡΑ και δεν το κάνουμε, θα μένουμε στάσιμοι. Βρες και εσύ λοιπόν 1-2-3 άτομα να μαζέψεις κάποιες εμπειρίες να σε γνωρίσεις περισσότερο μέσω των γνωριμιών αυτών. Δεν ξέρεις τι είσαι ικανή να κάνεις αν δεν πειραματιστείς. Εγώ φοβόμουν την απόρριψη, πήγα εκεί πέρασα καλά και γύρισα πίσω. Παραμένω ο άνθρωπος που ήμουν, να σκέφτομαι και να υπεραναλυω πράγματα ανθρώπους καταστάσεις αλλά τουλάχιστον έζησα κάτι έστω ένα 5% και το υπόλοιπο 95% απλά συνεχίζω να υπεραναλυω.
Ζήσε και εσύ, δοκίμασε τον εαυτό σου για τι είναι ικανός γιατί δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν τελικά θα τα καταφέρεις. Κι αν τα καταφέρεις όπως εγώ, θα αυξηθεί η αυτοπεποίθηση σου έστω και λίγο! Να ξέρεις...στο τέλος μένουν οι αναμνήσεις. Οι πεποιθήσεις χτίζονται από αυτές τις αναμνήσεις. Είναι σημαντικό για την αυτοπεποίθηση σου να ζήσεις μερικά πράγματα. Οι άνθρωποι με αυτοπεποίθηση είναι αυτοί που έζησαν εμπειρίες και πέρασαν καλά και άσχημα και έμαθαν τι θέλουν τι όχι. Αλλιώς δε θα ξέρεις!!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μού αρέσει αλλά λίγο. Μού άρεσε αυτό που εδώ και ένα χρόνο έβλεπα από μακριά από μηνύματα. Έφαγα κόλλημα μαζί του και μετά με απέρριψε. Έτσι έγινε. Δεν είναι ότι μού είναι αδιάφορος. Απλά δεν είναι και ο έρωτας της ζωής μου. Αυτό λέω.
> Τώρα που τον είδα από κοντά, ναι μεν ένιωσα πολύ ωραία δίπλα του, ήρεμα, ήταν σαν ένα αρκουδάκι που αγκάλιαζα....αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Ξέρω αν ταιριάζουμε επειδή τον είδα μια φορά; Όχι. Ούτε αυτός ξέρει. Όλοι θέλουμε να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα από νωρίς για τους άλλους. Και για τον εαυτό μας το κάνουμε αυτό. Νομίζω ότι μας αφαιρεί τη δυνατότητα να γνωρίσουμε τον άλλον όταν βγάζουμε γρήγορα συμπεράσματα
> Εσύ, σου ξαναλέω, να δοκιμάσεις τον εαυτό σου. Άμα νταντεύουμε συνέχεια τους εαυτούς μας ότι θα πληγωθούμε ΑΡΑ και δεν το κάνουμε, θα μένουμε στάσιμοι. Βρες και εσύ λοιπόν 1-2-3 άτομα να μαζέψεις κάποιες εμπειρίες να σε γνωρίσεις περισσότερο μέσω των γνωριμιών αυτών. Δεν ξέρεις τι είσαι ικανή να κάνεις αν δεν πειραματιστείς. Εγώ φοβόμουν την απόρριψη, πήγα εκεί πέρασα καλά και γύρισα πίσω. Παραμένω ο άνθρωπος που ήμουν, να σκέφτομαι και να υπεραναλυω πράγματα ανθρώπους καταστάσεις αλλά τουλάχιστον έζησα κάτι έστω ένα 5% και το υπόλοιπο 95% απλά συνεχίζω να υπεραναλυω.
> Ζήσε και εσύ, δοκίμασε τον εαυτό σου για τι είναι ικανός γιατί δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν τελικά θα τα καταφέρεις. Κι αν τα καταφέρεις όπως εγώ, θα αυξηθεί η αυτοπεποίθηση σου έστω και λίγο! Να ξέρεις...στο τέλος μένουν οι αναμνήσεις. Οι πεποιθήσεις χτίζονται από αυτές τις αναμνήσεις. Είναι σημαντικό για την αυτοπεποίθηση σου να ζήσεις μερικά πράγματα. Οι άνθρωποι με αυτοπεποίθηση είναι αυτοί που έζησαν εμπειρίες και πέρασαν καλά και άσχημα και έμαθαν τι θέλουν τι όχι. Αλλιώς δε θα ξέρεις!!!


Αυτό ξεκίνησα και εγώ να κάνω με τον παντρεμενο.είπα θα πάω και θα το πάρω χαλαρα.Εμ έλα όμως που δεν μπόρεσα να το πάρω χαλαρα και την πάτησα. 
Εσένα που λες αυτός σου αρέσει λίγο αν συνεχιζε να σου ζητάει ραντεβού και σου έλεγα σε θέλει για σχέση θέλει να είστε μαζί σε αγαπαει κτλ κτλ και πολλά άλλα κοπλιμεντα που δεν τα είχες ξανά ακούσει δεν θα κολλαγες?δεν θα ερωτευοσουν?μετά πιστεύω δεν θα σκεφτοσουν όπως τωρα.
Θέλω να πω πως μπορείς να διαχειριστεις μέχρι που μπορει να φτάσει η καψουρα σου.

----------


## kopela93

> Αυτό ξεκίνησα και εγώ να κάνω με τον παντρεμενο.είπα θα πάω και θα το πάρω χαλαρα.Εμ έλα όμως που δεν μπόρεσα να το πάρω χαλαρα και την πάτησα. 
> Εσένα που λες αυτός σου αρέσει λίγο αν συνεχιζε να σου ζητάει ραντεβού και σου έλεγα σε θέλει για σχέση θέλει να είστε μαζί σε αγαπαει κτλ κτλ και πολλά άλλα κοπλιμεντα που δεν τα είχες ξανά ακούσει δεν θα κολλαγες?δεν θα ερωτευοσουν?μετά πιστεύω δεν θα σκεφτοσουν όπως τωρα.
> Θέλω να πω πως μπορείς να διαχειριστεις μέχρι που μπορει να φτάσει η καψουρα σου.


Δεν πρόκειται να νιώσει κάτι για μένα. Πάω εκεί που ξέρω ήδη ότι δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει. Αν ήταν κάποιος άλλος δε θα το έκανα. Το παιδί θέλει μοντέλο να ερωτευτεί. Δεν ερωτεύεται κάτι άλλο. Εντάξει μωρέ δεν πειράζει. Κάποιος άλλος θα είναι για μένα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν πρόκειται να νιώσει κάτι για μένα. Πάω εκεί που ξέρω ήδη ότι δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει. Αν ήταν κάποιος άλλος δε θα το έκανα. Το παιδί θέλει μοντέλο να ερωτευτεί. Δεν ερωτεύεται κάτι άλλο. Εντάξει μωρέ δεν πειράζει. Κάποιος άλλος θα είναι για μένα.


Χαχα γελάω με το μοντέλο
Γιατί εσύ 1.78 κάτι είσαι νομιζεις.τέλος πάντων.
Αν μπορείς και το βλεπεις ψυχρα το θέμα καλά κανεις και το κάνεις. Θέλω να πάρω μαθήματα από εσενα .
Και τελικά τι ειπατε?θα ξανά βγείτε η το αφησατε ανοιχτό το θεμα?

----------


## kopela93

> Χαχα γελάω με το μοντέλο
> Γιατί εσύ 1.78 κάτι είσαι νομιζεις.τέλος πάντων.
> Αν μπορείς και το βλεπεις ψυχρα το θέμα καλά κανεις και το κάνεις. Θέλω να πάρω μαθήματα από εσενα .
> Και τελικά τι ειπατε?θα ξανά βγείτε η το αφησατε ανοιχτό το θεμα?


Τώρα στις 21 Ιουλίου θα ξαναπάω αλλά σκέφτομαι να του πω ή να μην του πω να βρεθούμε ;;;
Ρωτάω γνώμες μερικοί μου λένε ναι κάντο όπως την πρώτη φορά άλλοι μου λένε όχι αστον να σε ψάξει. εσύ τι λες;;
Μαθήματα ε; Χαχα τόσο πολύ σαρεσε; 
Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Μακάρι να μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τώρα στις 21 Ιουλίου θα ξαναπάω αλλά σκέφτομαι να του πω ή να μην του πω να βρεθούμε ;;;
> Ρωτάω γνώμες μερικοί μου λένε ναι κάντο όπως την πρώτη φορά άλλοι μου λένε όχι αστον να σε ψάξει. εσύ τι λες;;
> Μαθήματα ε; Χαχα τόσο πολύ σαρεσε; 
> Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Μακάρι να μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω


Ο τρόπος που μπορείς και το αντιμετωπίζεις μου άρεσε πολύ. 
Κοιταξε αν συνεχιζεις καί το βλέπεις έτσι χαλαρά πες του πάλι αφου το θες. 
Εγώ πχ δεν θα του ελεγα ποτέ κάποιου άντρα να βρεθουμε.αν θα του το έλεγα πάει να πει ότι ειχα δαγκωσει για τα καλά την λαμαρινα.

----------


## kopela93

> Ο τρόπος που μπορείς και το αντιμετωπίζεις μου άρεσε πολύ. 
> Κοιταξε αν συνεχιζεις καί το βλέπεις έτσι χαλαρά πες του πάλι αφου το θες. 
> Εγώ πχ δεν θα του ελεγα ποτέ κάποιου άντρα να βρεθουμε.αν θα του το έλεγα πάει να πει ότι ειχα δαγκωσει για τα καλά την λαμαρινα.


Κατάλαβα. Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο καθένας το βλέπει τελείως διαφορετικά. Ο καθένας καλύπτει άλλες ανάγκες. Η δική σου κινητήριος δύναμη για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο είναι να γουστάρεις κάποιον πολύ.
Εγώ απλά το βλέπω σε φάση θέλω να πάρω αυτό που θέλω.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Κι εγώ είχα βγει σε μια αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, που δεν ήθελα να κάνω κάτι, απλά βγήκα επειδή δεν ήθελα να φοβάμαι και τέτοια.
Πάντως κοπέλα93 σου προτείνω να μην πας, γιατί φαίνεται και ολίγον ζαβός αυτός. Δηλαδή δεν βλέπω να έκανε και καμιά προσπάθεια αυτός να καλοπεράσεις και να αράξεις, απλά το έπαιζε ιστορία.

----------


## kopela93

Ναι μωρέ, εγώ ήμουν το άτομο που προσπάθησε και πιο πολύ και πιστεύω εγώ πέρασα και πιο καλά απ'ότι αυτός. Εντάξει, θα το σκεφτώ άμα είναι. Έχω μέρες μέχρι την Πέμπτη. Ίσως να μην του πω τίποτα, και να το αφήσω και έτσι. Χωρίς συνάντηση. Άμα θέλω το αραιωνω κιόλας και το κόβω. Δε με κρατάει κανείς. Ίσα ίσα εγώ κερδίζω πιο πολλά από αυτόν γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον πέρασα καλά είχα και κάποια συναισθήματα γι'αυτόν που βγήκαν εκεί και εκφράστηκα όπως ήθελα ακόμη κι αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι από τη δική του πλευρά. Σκέψου να βγαίνεις με μια κοπέλα που δε γουστάρεις και να δαπανας το χρόνο σου έτσι και να το ζει μόνο εκείνη. Άρα κακοπερασε ας πούμε; Χαχα αυτός ρίχνει τον εαυτό του όχι εγώ. Εγώ ίσα ίσα, θα βρω και κάτι άλλο και δεν τελείωσε κι ο κόσμος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κατάλαβα. Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο καθένας το βλέπει τελείως διαφορετικά. Ο καθένας καλύπτει άλλες ανάγκες. Η δική σου κινητήριος δύναμη για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο είναι να γουστάρεις κάποιον πολύ.
> Εγώ απλά το βλέπω σε φάση θέλω να πάρω αυτό που θέλω.


Καπως έτσι το βλεπω ναι.αν και θα ήθελα και εγώ να βγαίνω με κάποιους που δεν γουσταρω έτσι για την φαση.αλλα να μου πεις τι φαση?άμα δεν γουσταρω δεν κερδιζω και τίποτα. 
Ίσως σου πει αυτός μέχρι την Πέμπτη δεν ξέρεις ποτε.σου έχει πει αν έχει σχέση η οχι?

----------


## kopela93

> Καπως έτσι το βλεπω ναι.αν και θα ήθελα και εγώ να βγαίνω με κάποιους που δεν γουσταρω έτσι για την φαση.αλλα να μου πεις τι φαση?άμα δεν γουσταρω δεν κερδιζω και τίποτα. 
> Ίσως σου πει αυτός μέχρι την Πέμπτη δεν ξέρεις ποτε.σου έχει πει αν έχει σχέση η οχι?


Δεν έχει σχέση, μιλάμε, ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα γι'αυτόν. Όλες τον μπλοκάρουν γιατί είναι καφρος. Όπως είχα κάνει κι εγώ.
Άμα ξενερώσω μέχρι την Πέμπτη δε θα του πω τίποτα. Θα δω πως θα πάει η διάθεση γιατί τώρα έχω και περίοδο και τα παίρνω εύκολα στην κράνα! 
Πριν τού έστειλα και τού είπα "να σε χαιϊδεψω λίγο ; "
Και είπε "Ωχ. Ωχ ωχ ωχ όχι" 
Τώρα τι εννοούσε και τι όχι μόνο αυτός ξέρει. Γενικά το παίζει ιστορία όπως είπε ο φίλος πάνω. Οπότε και χεσμένο τον έχω άμα κάνει τέτοια. Τού απάντησα ένα ξερό οκει και το άφησα εκεί. Και αυτός γέλασε. Μα είναι νούμερο ώρες ώρες οκει. Μπορεί ναναι και σχεσοφοβικος και να νομίζει ότι επειδή φασωθηκαμε τώρα θα περιμένω κι άλλα από αυτόν. Αλλά δεν είναι έτσι. Εγώ λέω ότι αν δεν ασχοληθεί μαζί μου έτσι ζεστά μέχρι την Πέμπτη, να μην του πω καν να βρεθούμε. Απλά πιστεύω στο πρώτο ραντεβού βλέπεις προθέσεις στο 50% και στο δεύτερο ίσως το άλλο 50%. Μπορεί στο πρώτο ραντεβού να φαίνονται πολλά, αλλά αν κάποιος σε θέλει, σίγουρα θα θέλει και δεύτερο ραντεβού. Οπότε θεωρώ το δεύτερο ραντεβού είναι πιο σημαντικό ουσιαστικά από το πρώτο. 
Όπως και ναχει, θα το σκεφτώ μέχρι τότε αν του πω ή όχι. Μέχρι τότε ίσως να έχω ξενερώσει κιόλας. Ποιος ξέρει; Άμα απαντάει όχι στο χάιδεμα! Χαχα
Αυτού θα του τσούξει άμα με χάσει. Ε δεν θα του είναι κι εύκολο να χάσει μια καβατζα έτσι απλά μη έχοντας καμία γκόμενα να του κάθεται. Ας κλάψει στη γωνία του χαχα Σορι βγάζω κακία αλλά έχω περίοδο χαχα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν έχει σχέση, μιλάμε, ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα γι'αυτόν. Όλες τον μπλοκάρουν γιατί είναι καφρος. Όπως είχα κάνει κι εγώ.
> Άμα ξενερώσω μέχρι την Πέμπτη δε θα του πω τίποτα. Θα δω πως θα πάει η διάθεση γιατί τώρα έχω και περίοδο και τα παίρνω εύκολα στην κράνα! 
> Πριν τού έστειλα και τού είπα "να σε χαιϊδεψω λίγο ; "
> Και είπε "Ωχ. Ωχ ωχ ωχ όχι" 
> Τώρα τι εννοούσε και τι όχι μόνο αυτός ξέρει. Γενικά το παίζει ιστορία όπως είπε ο φίλος πάνω. Οπότε και χεσμένο τον έχω άμα κάνει τέτοια. Τού απάντησα ένα ξερό οκει και το άφησα εκεί. Και αυτός γέλασε. Μα είναι νούμερο ώρες ώρες οκει. Μπορεί ναναι και σχεσοφοβικος και να νομίζει ότι επειδή φασωθηκαμε τώρα θα περιμένω κι άλλα από αυτόν. Αλλά δεν είναι έτσι. Εγώ λέω ότι αν δεν ασχοληθεί μαζί μου έτσι ζεστά μέχρι την Πέμπτη, να μην του πω καν να βρεθούμε. Απλά πιστεύω στο πρώτο ραντεβού βλέπεις προθέσεις στο 50% και στο δεύτερο ίσως το άλλο 50%. Μπορεί στο πρώτο ραντεβού να φαίνονται πολλά, αλλά αν κάποιος σε θέλει, σίγουρα θα θέλει και δεύτερο ραντεβού. Οπότε θεωρώ το δεύτερο ραντεβού είναι πιο σημαντικό ουσιαστικά από το πρώτο. 
> Όπως και ναχει, θα το σκεφτώ μέχρι τότε αν του πω ή όχι. Μέχρι τότε ίσως να έχω ξενερώσει κιόλας. Ποιος ξέρει; Άμα απαντάει όχι στο χάιδεμα! Χαχα
> Αυτού θα του τσούξει άμα με χάσει. Ε δεν θα του είναι κι εύκολο να χάσει μια καβατζα έτσι απλά μη έχοντας καμία γκόμενα να του κάθεται. Ας κλάψει στη γωνία του χαχα Σορι βγάζω κακία αλλά έχω περίοδο χαχα


Αυτό παλι που είμαστε καβατζες και το χαιρομαστε αθλιο μου ακούγεται. Αλλα έτσι είμαι και εγώ. 
Καταλαβα πολυ ιστορίας το παιζει ο τύπος και πρέπει να είναι και ψώνιο μεγάλο. 
Πιστεύω μέχρι την Πέμπτη θα έχεις ξενερώσει αν δεν κάνει μια κίνηση και αυτός. Και όντως το δεύτερο ραντεβού είναι πιο σημαντικό απ το πρώτο. Γιατί θα δείξει αν πέρασε καλά στο πρώτο. 
Ας τον να σε ψάξει αυτός. Τώρα αν τον έχεις και γραμμένο τελειως δεν χάνεις κάτι να του ξανά προτεινεις κι αν πει και οχι στα παπαρια σου.

----------


## kopela93

> Αυτό παλι που είμαστε καβατζες και το χαιρομαστε αθλιο μου ακούγεται. Αλλα έτσι είμαι και εγώ. 
> Καταλαβα πολυ ιστορίας το παιζει ο τύπος και πρέπει να είναι και ψώνιο μεγάλο. 
> Πιστεύω μέχρι την Πέμπτη θα έχεις ξενερώσει αν δεν κάνει μια κίνηση και αυτός. Και όντως το δεύτερο ραντεβού είναι πιο σημαντικό απ το πρώτο. Γιατί θα δείξει αν πέρασε καλά στο πρώτο. 
> Ας τον να σε ψάξει αυτός. Τώρα αν τον έχεις και γραμμένο τελειως δεν χάνεις κάτι να του ξανά προτεινεις κι αν πει και οχι στα παπαρια σου.


Σωστά ακριβώς αυτό. Και όχι να πει στα παπάρια μου. 
Τι ψώνιο; Ένα χαζό είναι που όχι απλά ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση, ρίχνει και τρελά κάποια στάνταρντς του και τον εαυτό του και είναι λυπηρό. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, δεν παίρνει και σημασία από αυτές που θέλει. Παίρνει μόνο από αυτές που δε θέλει και σκάει γι'αυτό το λόγο. Γενικά σέρνεται.

Εμένα αυτό που πιο πολύ απ' όλα με πειράζει δεν είναι ούτε ότι δε με θέλει ούτε τίποτα. Χειρότερο όλων είναι που ενώ δε με θέλει, ήρθε, φασωθηκαμε και δεν έχει αυτό που θέλει. Δεν έχει την κοπέλα που θέλει, δεν ξέρει να μιλήσει στις κοπέλες, είναι κι άτυχος , είναι και καφρος και δεν ξέρει να φερθεί. Είναι όλα τα σκατά μαζί με συγχωρείς κιόλας. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει επιλογές γιατί όσες είχε τις έκαψε. Αυτό με λυπει το γεγονός. Το ότι φαίνεται ώρες ώρες ρε παιδί μου, καημενος. Και λυπάμαι που μιλάω έτσι γι'αυτόν, αλλά αυτό πιστεύω. 
Είναι κρίμα να μού κάνει επανασύνδεση μετά από σχεδόν ένα χρόνο, να έρχεται στη συνάντηση, να φασωνεται, αλλά να ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση από παντού, να μην ξέρει τι του γίνεται και πάνω απόλα ;;; Να πληγώνεται συνέχεια επειδή δεν τον θέλει η τάδε κοπέλα που θέλει αυτός κάθε φορά. Σα να λέμε τον κυνηγάει η γκαντεμια. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. 
Αλλά σού λέω, άντε εγώ τον γουσταρα και λίγο και πήγα. Αυτός ; Συνεχίζει και ασχολείται με μια κοπέλα που δε θέλει καν για να πάρει επιβεβαίωση και μόνο μέχρι να βρει κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σωστά ακριβώς αυτό. Και όχι να πει στα παπάρια μου. 
> Τι ψώνιο; Ένα χαζό είναι που όχι απλά ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση, ρίχνει και τρελά κάποια στάνταρντς του και τον εαυτό του και είναι λυπηρό. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, δεν παίρνει και σημασία από αυτές που θέλει. Παίρνει μόνο από αυτές που δε θέλει και σκάει γι'αυτό το λόγο. Γενικά σέρνεται.
> 
> Εμένα αυτό που πιο πολύ απ' όλα με πειράζει δεν είναι ούτε ότι δε με θέλει ούτε τίποτα. Χειρότερο όλων είναι που ενώ δε με θέλει, ήρθε, φασωθηκαμε και δεν έχει αυτό που θέλει. Δεν έχει την κοπέλα που θέλει, δεν ξέρει να μιλήσει στις κοπέλες, είναι κι άτυχος , είναι και καφρος και δεν ξέρει να φερθεί. Είναι όλα τα σκατά μαζί με συγχωρείς κιόλας. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει επιλογές γιατί όσες είχε τις έκαψε. Αυτό με λυπει το γεγονός. Το ότι φαίνεται ώρες ώρες ρε παιδί μου, καημενος. Και λυπάμαι που μιλάω έτσι γι'αυτόν, αλλά αυτό πιστεύω. 
> Είναι κρίμα να μού κάνει επανασύνδεση μετά από σχεδόν ένα χρόνο, να έρχεται στη συνάντηση, να φασωνεται, αλλά να ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση από παντού, να μην ξέρει τι του γίνεται και πάνω απόλα ;;; Να πληγώνεται συνέχεια επειδή δεν τον θέλει η τάδε κοπέλα που θέλει αυτός κάθε φορά. Σα να λέμε τον κυνηγάει η γκαντεμια. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. 
> Αλλά σού λέω, άντε εγώ τον γουσταρα και λίγο και πήγα. Αυτός ; Συνεχίζει και ασχολείται με μια κοπέλα που δε θέλει καν για να πάρει επιβεβαίωση και μόνο μέχρι να βρει κάτι καλύτερο.


Γιατί σου ειπε ότι δεν του αρεσεις?δεν νομίζω να μη του αρέσεις καθόλου πάντως για να ήρθε μαζί σου.λένε ότι δεν βγαινουν με κοπελες που δεν θεωρούν ωραιες.απλώς ποιος ξέρει τι σκατά έχει στο μυαλό του και αυτός. 
Και αφού όντως τον λυπασαι και τον περιγράφεις ετσι δεν έχεις ξενερωνει για να φασωθεις μαζι του?

----------


## kopela93

> Γιατί σου ειπε ότι δεν του αρεσεις?δεν νομίζω να μη του αρέσεις καθόλου πάντως για να ήρθε μαζί σου.λένε ότι δεν βγαινουν με κοπελες που δεν θεωρούν ωραιες.απλώς ποιος ξέρει τι σκατά έχει στο μυαλό του και αυτός. 
> Και αφού όντως τον λυπασαι και τον περιγράφεις ετσι δεν έχεις ξενερωνει για να φασωθεις μαζι του?


Μου ειχε ρίξει άκυρο πριν με γνωρίσει. Από κοντά έδειξε ενδιαφέρον αλλά μέχρι ένα σημείο. Ξέρεις 
Αυτή τη στιγμή σκέφτηκα αυτά. Δεν είναι ότι δεν τα έχω ξανασκεφτεί. Απλά όσο προχωράς μια γνωριμία όλο και καινούργια πράγματα βγαίνουν. Βλέπεις ότι ο άλλος το τραβάει και έρχεται σε κάτι που δεν τον γεμίζει. Και κει λες Ώπα φίλε, πάτα φρένο. Ξεφτιλίζεις τα θέλω σου. 
Αν το δούμε από την άλλη, εφόσον ούτε για μένα είναι ο ιδανικός και γω συμβιβάστηκα σε κάτι λιγότερο. 
Μπορεί και αυτός να ψάχνει εμπειρίες. Δεν ξέρω δεν το συζήτησα μαζί του.
Δεν ξέρω, απλά με έπιασε τώρα όλο αυτό. 
Πάω να κοιμηθώ να ηρεμήσω λίγο και θα επανέλθω με όποια νέα υπάρχουν! 
Αν υπάρχουν!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μου ειχε ρίξει άκυρο πριν με γνωρίσει. Από κοντά έδειξε ενδιαφέρον αλλά μέχρι ένα σημείο. Ξέρεις 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή σκέφτηκα αυτά. Δεν είναι ότι δεν τα έχω ξανασκεφτεί. Απλά όσο προχωράς μια γνωριμία όλο και καινούργια πράγματα βγαίνουν. Βλέπεις ότι ο άλλος το τραβάει και έρχεται σε κάτι που δεν τον γεμίζει. Και κει λες Ώπα φίλε, πάτα φρένο. Ξεφτιλίζεις τα θέλω σου. 
> Αν το δούμε από την άλλη, εφόσον ούτε για μένα είναι ο ιδανικός και γω συμβιβάστηκα σε κάτι λιγότερο. 
> Μπορεί και αυτός να ψάχνει εμπειρίες. Δεν ξέρω δεν το συζήτησα μαζί του.
> Δεν ξέρω, απλά με έπιασε τώρα όλο αυτό. 
> Πάω να κοιμηθώ να ηρεμήσω λίγο και θα επανέλθω με όποια νέα υπάρχουν! 
> Αν υπάρχουν!


Δεν ξερεις τι εντυπωση του εκανες στο ραντεβου.θα δειξει στην πορεια.Περιμένουμε εξελιξεις.ελπιζω να ειναι καλές για σένα. 
Καλό βράδυ!!!

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ένα χαζό είναι που όχι απλά ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση, ρίχνει και τρελά κάποια στάνταρντς του και τον εαυτό του και είναι λυπηρό. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, δεν παίρνει και σημασία από αυτές που θέλει. Παίρνει μόνο από αυτές που δε θέλει και σκάει γι'αυτό το λόγο. Γενικά σέρνεται.
> 
> Εμένα αυτό που πιο πολύ απ' όλα με πειράζει δεν είναι ούτε ότι δε με θέλει ούτε τίποτα. Χειρότερο όλων είναι που ενώ δε με θέλει, ήρθε, φασωθηκαμε και δεν έχει αυτό που θέλει. Δεν έχει την κοπέλα που θέλει, δεν ξέρει να μιλήσει στις κοπέλες, είναι κι άτυχος , είναι και καφρος και δεν ξέρει να φερθεί. Είναι όλα τα σκατά μαζί με συγχωρείς κιόλας. *Δυστυχώς δεν έχει επιλογές γιατί όσες είχε τις έκαψε.*


Αυτά για αυτόν. Εσύ έχεις επιλογές ; Αν ναι , γιατί ασχολείσαι με αυτόν που δεν έχει ;

----------


## kopela93

> Αυτά για αυτόν. Εσύ έχεις επιλογές ; Αν ναι , γιατί ασχολείσαι με αυτόν που δεν έχει ;


Εγώ δεν έψαξα να σου πω την αλήθεια, αλλά με ένα dating app πιστεύω θα βρω μερικές επιλογές για να βγω για ένα απλό φάσωμα/σεξ.

----------


## kopela93

> Δεν ξερεις τι εντυπωση του εκανες στο ραντεβου.θα δειξει στην πορεια.Περιμένουμε εξελιξεις.ελπιζω να ειναι καλές για σένα. 
> Καλό βράδυ!!!


Έχει εξαφανιστεί. Δε στέλνω δε στέλνει. Πολύ μικρές προσπάθειες και από τους δύο μας. Έχει αλλάξει ο τύπος. Χθες του λέω στείλε καμία μαλακίτσα να γελάσουμε όπως σε έχω συνηθίσει..και λέει τώρα σκβαρεψα. Και του λέω τι έγινε στη ζωή σου και σοβαρεψες; Και λέει επειδή κοιταω διάφορα πράγματα ίσως. 
Έμεινε εκεί. Δεν απάντησα. Με πονάει που δεν είναι ο ίδιος χαρούμενος όπως πριν. Δεν ξέρω τι έχει. Θέλω να μάθω αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω ότι δε μού πέφτει λόγος να ρωτήσω. Δε μού είναι τίποτα. Ούτε γκόμενος ούτε φίλος. Και δε οδηγεί πουθενά. Έτσι έσβησα την επαφή του και δε θα τού ξαναστειλω. Αν στείλει αυτός ίσως απαντησω αλλα αύριο θα πάω στα μέρη του και με αυτή τη μικρή επικοινωνία που έχουμε αυτές τις μέρες ούτε που έχω όρεξη να του πω να βρεθούμε. Ποιο το νόημα; Έχει κλειστεί στον εαυτό του και στη ζωή του. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει και τι όχι. Πάντως δε συνδέεται στα σοσιαλ. Μόλις του στείλω απαντάει αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Σε κάποια αργεί κιόλας. Δε θα το συνεχίσω. Με πληγώνει αυτό. Αν του πω να βρεθούμε θα φάω άκυρο και δεν έχει νόημα να πληγώσω τον εαυτό μου αφού μού δείχνει σημάδια αποστασιοποίησης. Θα ήμουν χαζή να του έλεγα να βρεθούμε εφόσον κρατάει αυτή τη στάση για μέρες. Θα τον αφήσω να κάνει τη ζωή του και τις επιλογές του. Και αν αποφασίσει να μού στείλει, θα του πω ότι τώρα έχασε την ευκαιρία γιατί ούτως ή άλλως είναι η τελευταία φορά που θα πάω στα μέρη του. Ούτε λεφτά έχω να ξαναπάω ούτε λόγο.
Έλεγε ότι θα έρθει αυτός. Δεν περιμένω τίποτα. Τελικά ορίστε. Πληγώθηκα πάλι. Αυτό δεν ήθελα για να ωριμασω; Ωραία. Τώρα μπαίνω στη φάση του να το ξεπεράσω.
Το χειρότερο πράγμα είναι να ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τι κάνει ο άλλος, ο άλλος θα πάρει τις αποφάσεις του κι αν είσαι μέσα σε αυτές καλώς, αν όχι, γεια σας κουκλίτσα μου. Κάνε τη ζωή σου κι ασ'τον. Έτσι δεν είναι; Να τα βγάλω πέρα με τα συναισθήματα μου τώρα που είναι και το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα για μένα γιατί δεν έχω μάθει να το παλεύω. Συνήθως πέφτω στο βούρκο της αρνητικής ενέργειας και δεν μπορώ να δω θετικά. Θα προσπαθήσω να τον ξεχάσω, όταν θαμαι εκεί να περάσω καλά και να μην τον σκέφτομαι, αν στείλει βέβαια σήμερα θα φανεί. Σήμερα δε στέλνω τίποτα. Αύριο, αν στείλει, θα είναι μλκς. Θα με βάλει σε δύσκολη θέση. Ίσως δει και το στορι μου που θα είμαι εκεί. Δεν ξέρω αν θα πει κάτι. Δεν μπορώ κρύο - ζέστη.
Ας μην πει τίποτα, ας το αφήσουμε για μια φορά στη ζωή μας να λήξει ειρηνικά κι όχι με μπλοκ.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Έχει εξαφανιστεί. Δε στέλνω δε στέλνει. Πολύ μικρές προσπάθειες και από τους δύο μας. Έχει αλλάξει ο τύπος. Χθες του λέω στείλε καμία μαλακίτσα να γελάσουμε όπως σε έχω συνηθίσει..και λέει τώρα σκβαρεψα. Και του λέω τι έγινε στη ζωή σου και σοβαρεψες; Και λέει επειδή κοιταω διάφορα πράγματα ίσως. 
> Έμεινε εκεί. Δεν απάντησα. Με πονάει που δεν είναι ο ίδιος χαρούμενος όπως πριν. Δεν ξέρω τι έχει. Θέλω να μάθω αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω ότι δε μού πέφτει λόγος να ρωτήσω. Δε μού είναι τίποτα. Ούτε γκόμενος ούτε φίλος. Και δε οδηγεί πουθενά. Έτσι έσβησα την επαφή του και δε θα τού ξαναστειλω. Αν στείλει αυτός ίσως απαντησω αλλα αύριο θα πάω στα μέρη του και με αυτή τη μικρή επικοινωνία που έχουμε αυτές τις μέρες ούτε που έχω όρεξη να του πω να βρεθούμε. Ποιο το νόημα; Έχει κλειστεί στον εαυτό του και στη ζωή του. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει και τι όχι. Πάντως δε συνδέεται στα σοσιαλ. Μόλις του στείλω απαντάει αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Σε κάποια αργεί κιόλας. Δε θα το συνεχίσω. Με πληγώνει αυτό. Αν του πω να βρεθούμε θα φάω άκυρο και δεν έχει νόημα να πληγώσω τον εαυτό μου αφού μού δείχνει σημάδια αποστασιοποίησης. Θα ήμουν χαζή να του έλεγα να βρεθούμε εφόσον κρατάει αυτή τη στάση για μέρες. Θα τον αφήσω να κάνει τη ζωή του και τις επιλογές του. Και αν αποφασίσει να μού στείλει, θα του πω ότι τώρα έχασε την ευκαιρία γιατί ούτως ή άλλως είναι η τελευταία φορά που θα πάω στα μέρη του. Ούτε λεφτά έχω να ξαναπάω ούτε λόγο.
> Έλεγε ότι θα έρθει αυτός. Δεν περιμένω τίποτα. Τελικά ορίστε. Πληγώθηκα πάλι. Αυτό δεν ήθελα για να ωριμασω; Ωραία. Τώρα μπαίνω στη φάση του να το ξεπεράσω.
> Το χειρότερο πράγμα είναι να ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τι κάνει ο άλλος, ο άλλος θα πάρει τις αποφάσεις του κι αν είσαι μέσα σε αυτές καλώς, αν όχι, γεια σας κουκλίτσα μου. Κάνε τη ζωή σου κι ασ'τον. Έτσι δεν είναι; Να τα βγάλω πέρα με τα συναισθήματα μου τώρα που είναι και το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα για μένα γιατί δεν έχω μάθει να το παλεύω. Συνήθως πέφτω στο βούρκο της αρνητικής ενέργειας και δεν μπορώ να δω θετικά. Θα προσπαθήσω να τον ξεχάσω, όταν θαμαι εκεί να περάσω καλά και να μην τον σκέφτομαι, αν στείλει βέβαια σήμερα θα φανεί. Σήμερα δε στέλνω τίποτα. Αύριο, αν στείλει, θα είναι μλκς. Θα με βάλει σε δύσκολη θέση. Ίσως δει και το στορι μου που θα είμαι εκεί. Δεν ξέρω αν θα πει κάτι. Δεν μπορώ κρύο - ζέστη.
> Ας μην πει τίποτα, ας το αφήσουμε για μια φορά στη ζωή μας να λήξει ειρηνικά κι όχι με μπλοκ.


Καλημέρα. 
Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθείς άλλο θα συμφωνησω.από πλευρά σου έκανες αυτό που ήταν να κάνεις. Του έδωσες ευκαιρία κι αν θέλει να την αρπαξει.Ο τύπος δεν ξέρει τι θέλει μάλλον γιατί δεν στο ξεκοβει.δεν θα μπεις στη διαδικασια να λύσεις τα θέματα του. Ας τον.αν θέλει θα σου στειλει σήμερα. 
Επισης λέγαμε τις προάλλες ότι πηγαίνουμε για την εμπειρια να πάρουμε αυτό που θελουμε και εμείς. Τώρα γιατί πονο και πληγες μιλάμε? Δεν είπαμε θα περναμε εμεις καλά και ότι εγινε εγινε?

----------


## kopela93

> Καλημέρα. 
> Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθείς άλλο θα συμφωνησω.από πλευρά σου έκανες αυτό που ήταν να κάνεις. Του έδωσες ευκαιρία κι αν θέλει να την αρπαξει.Ο τύπος δεν ξέρει τι θέλει μάλλον γιατί δεν στο ξεκοβει.δεν θα μπεις στη διαδικασια να λύσεις τα θέματα του. Ας τον.αν θέλει θα σου στειλει σήμερα. 
> Επισης λέγαμε τις προάλλες ότι πηγαίνουμε για την εμπειρια να πάρουμε αυτό που θελουμε και εμείς. Τώρα γιατί πονο και πληγες μιλάμε? Δεν είπαμε θα περναμε εμεις καλά και ότι εγινε εγινε?


Δεν ξέρει τι θέλει. Ξέρει. Επιβεβαίωση θέλει. Όπως και εγώ. Εφόσον δεν τον θέλω για κάτι άλλο, αλλά με τσούζει που τώρα δεν ασχολήθηκε.
Ναι καλά πέρασα, αλλά τώρα με πήρε από κάτω. Σκέφτομαι ότι δε θέλει να ξανάρθει. Τεσπά θα το ξεπεράσω. Ίσως φταίει το μυαλό μου που δεν εστιάζει στα θετικά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ξέρει τι θέλει. Ξέρει. Επιβεβαίωση θέλει. Όπως και εγώ. Εφόσον δεν τον θέλω για κάτι άλλο, αλλά με τσούζει που τώρα δεν ασχολήθηκε.
> Ναι καλά πέρασα, αλλά τώρα με πήρε από κάτω. Σκέφτομαι ότι δε θέλει να ξανάρθει. Τεσπά θα το ξεπεράσω. Ίσως φταίει το μυαλό μου που δεν εστιάζει στα θετικά.


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.και εγώ έτσι είπα στην αρχή πάω χαλαρα και μετά με πήρε από κάτω. Ειδικά τώρα που σταματησε να μου μιλαει είμαι χάλια. 
Δεν πειράζει θα μας περασει σίγουρα είμαστε και συναισθηματικες βλέπεις. 
Καθέ φορά που με πέρνει από κάτω σκέφτομαι ότι και αυτος στην ίδια και χειρότερη μοίρα είναι από εμένα καθώς και αυτοί είναι δυστυχισμενοι για να ψαχνουν συνεχώς την επιβεβαίωση απο εμάς που δεν μας λογαριαζουν καί δεν ξέρω καν αν τους αρεσαμε.δεν πειραζει καλή καρδια.

----------


## kopela93

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.και εγώ έτσι είπα στην αρχή πάω χαλαρα και μετά με πήρε από κάτω. Ειδικά τώρα που σταματησε να μου μιλαει είμαι χάλια. 
> Δεν πειράζει θα μας περασει σίγουρα είμαστε και συναισθηματικες βλέπεις. 
> Καθέ φορά που με πέρνει από κάτω σκέφτομαι ότι και αυτος στην ίδια και χειρότερη μοίρα είναι από εμένα καθώς και αυτοί είναι δυστυχισμενοι για να ψαχνουν συνεχώς την επιβεβαίωση απο εμάς που δεν μας λογαριαζουν καί δεν ξέρω καν αν τους αρεσαμε.δεν πειραζει καλή καρδια.


Χαχαχαχαχαχα! Έκλαψα! Όντως είναι σε χειρότερη μοίρα αυτοί! Καλά, δε με παρηγορεί αυτό και πολύ, ίσα ίσα κοιτάω τι θα κάνω με την πάρτη μου. Στην τελική το πάλεψα. Αυτό θα θυμάμαι. Όλα κάποτε τελειώνουν (μιζέρια αλέρτ) αλλά δε θέλω να κάθομαι να σκαω. Αυτές τις μέρες δεν έτρωγα και καλά. Σχεδόν τίποτα. Αλλά τώρα έφαγα ένα κανονικό γεύμα και νιώθω καλύτερα. Ίσως κοιμηθώ και σε λίγο να ηρεμήσω. Πολλές φορές το σώμα πονάει γι'αυτό υποφέρει το μυαλό. 
Σού εύχομαι και σένα να βρεις κάτι καλό για να μην υποφέρεις. ❣️

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χαχαχαχαχαχα! Έκλαψα! Όντως είναι σε χειρότερη μοίρα αυτοί! Καλά, δε με παρηγορεί αυτό και πολύ, ίσα ίσα κοιτάω τι θα κάνω με την πάρτη μου. Στην τελική το πάλεψα. Αυτό θα θυμάμαι. Όλα κάποτε τελειώνουν (μιζέρια αλέρτ) αλλά δε θέλω να κάθομαι να σκαω. Αυτές τις μέρες δεν έτρωγα και καλά. Σχεδόν τίποτα. Αλλά τώρα έφαγα ένα κανονικό γεύμα και νιώθω καλύτερα. Ίσως κοιμηθώ και σε λίγο να ηρεμήσω. Πολλές φορές το σώμα πονάει γι'αυτό υποφέρει το μυαλό. 
> Σού εύχομαι και σένα να βρεις κάτι καλό για να μην υποφέρεις. ❣️


Άμα δεν είχα τον φίλο μου εγώ αυτη τη στιγμή θα ήμουν στον ψυχιατρο για χάπια. Είναι ο μόνος που με αποδεχεται και με θέλει στη ζωή του.
Εμείς οι δύο μοιάζουμε αρκετα.είμαστε αρκετά συναισθηματικες και επίσης και εγώ όταν είμαι ερωτεύμενη δεν τρώω τίποτα αγχωνομαι δεν κοιμάμαι κτλ.
Τελικά κακό μας κάνουν οι ερωτες εμάς και όχι καλό. 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ μακάρι να σταματησουμε να βασανιζομαστε όλοι μας από το ερωτικά μας και να μη βγαζουμε τα απωθημενα μας στους άλλους.

----------


## kopela93

> Άμα δεν είχα τον φίλο μου εγώ αυτη τη στιγμή θα ήμουν στον ψυχιατρο για χάπια. Είναι ο μόνος που με αποδεχεται και με θέλει στη ζωή του.
> Εμείς οι δύο μοιάζουμε αρκετα.είμαστε αρκετά συναισθηματικες και επίσης και εγώ όταν είμαι ερωτεύμενη δεν τρώω τίποτα αγχωνομαι δεν κοιμάμαι κτλ.
> Τελικά κακό μας κάνουν οι ερωτες εμάς και όχι καλό. 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ μακάρι να σταματησουμε να βασανιζομαστε όλοι μας από το ερωτικά μας και να μη βγαζουμε τα απωθημενα μας στους άλλους.


Και μένα οι φίλοι μού με σώζουν
Όχι σαν τον δικό σου "φίλο" . Κατάλαβες. Εμένα κανονικοί φίλοι. Αυτοί οι 2 που με σώζουν κάθε φορά δηλαδή. Ναναι καλά.
Όλους τους αγαπώ δηλαδή. Έχω κάποια σημαντικά άτομα στη ζωή μου. Συνολικά είναι 7ή8. Θα αποφασίσω για τους δύο τελευταίους  όλοι με έχουν βοηθήσει.
Πάντως υπάρχει καλός κόσμος εκεί έξω. Αυτοί που σε στηρίζουν κι σε αποδέχονται 

Και ξέρεις κάτι; 
Λένε ότι αν αποδέχεσαι κάποιον θα σε αποδέχεται κι αυτός. Αργά ή γρήγορα. Ή απλά αμέσως.
Έτσι πάει. 
Λογικά εμείς που το παλεύουμε τόσο για μερικά άτομα (να μας αποδεχτούν) , πραγματικά δεν τα αποδεχόμαστε. Και το ξέρουν. Και γι'αυτό δε μας αποδέχονται και σκάμε. Αλλά ξεχνάμε ότι εμείς δεν τους αποδεχόμαστε πρώτοι! Εθελοτυφλουμε! 
Ξανασκεψου το! Χαχα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Και μένα οι φίλοι μού με σώζουν
> Όχι σαν τον δικό σου "φίλο" . Κατάλαβες. Εμένα κανονικοί φίλοι. Αυτοί οι 2 που με σώζουν κάθε φορά δηλαδή. Ναναι καλά.
> Όλους τους αγαπώ δηλαδή. Έχω κάποια σημαντικά άτομα στη ζωή μου. Συνολικά είναι 7ή8. Θα αποφασίσω για τους δύο τελευταίους ������������ όλοι με έχουν βοηθήσει.
> Πάντως υπάρχει καλός κόσμος εκεί έξω. Αυτοί που σε στηρίζουν κι σε αποδέχονται 
> 
> Και ξέρεις κάτι; 
> Λένε ότι αν αποδέχεσαι κάποιον θα σε αποδέχεται κι αυτός. Αργά ή γρήγορα. Ή απλά αμέσως.
> Έτσι πάει. 
> Λογικά εμείς που το παλεύουμε τόσο για μερικά άτομα (να μας αποδεχτούν) , πραγματικά δεν τα αποδεχόμαστε. Και το ξέρουν. Και γι'αυτό δε μας αποδέχονται και σκάμε. Αλλά ξεχνάμε ότι εμείς δεν τους αποδεχόμαστε πρώτοι! Εθελοτυφλουμε! 
> Ξανασκεψου το! Χαχα


Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και αυτά τα άτομα στη ζωή μας τότε. 

Αυτό με την αποδοχη δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσω. Εγω μια χαρά τους αποδέχομαι.

----------


## kopela93

> Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και αυτά τα άτομα στη ζωή μας τότε. 
> 
> Αυτό με την αποδοχη δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσω. Εγω μια χαρά τους αποδέχομαι.


Όντως;;; Το έχεις καλοσκεφτεί;;; Από όλες τις πλευρές;;; Δηλαδή εσύ τους θες για τα πάντα τους κι αυτοί εσένα όχι;;;;

----------


## panos19

βρε κορίτσια πως και δεν κάνετε παρέα και από κοντά?

----------


## kopela93

> βρε κορίτσια πως και δεν κάνετε παρέα και από κοντά?


Χαχαχαχαχα! Δηλαδή με όσα άτομα έχουμε μιλήσει ίντερνετ θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε και παρέα από κοντά; 
Τι αναρωτιέσαι και εσύ βρε Πάνο

----------


## panos19

> Χαχαχαχαχα! Δηλαδή με όσα άτομα έχουμε μιλήσει ίντερνετ θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε και παρέα από κοντά; 
> Τι αναρωτιέσαι και εσύ βρε Πάνο


γιατί το αποκλείεις? !!
επειδή είστε γυναίκες και έχετε και κοινά

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όντως;;; Το έχεις καλοσκεφτεί;;; Από όλες τις πλευρές;;; Δηλαδή εσύ τους θες για τα πάντα τους κι αυτοί εσένα όχι;;;;


Εγω ναι οσοι μου αρεσουν τους αποδεχομαι οπως ειναι.και τον παντρεμενο θα δεχομουν να μοιραζομαι αν εκανε μια μικρη προσπαθεια να με κερδισει.
οσο για την παρεα μια χαρα θα ταιριαζαμε με την kopela.αλλα δυστυχως εγω ειμαι επαρχια.

----------


## kopela93

Μού έστειλε ο μλκς 3 μηνύματα τα μεσάνυχτα και τα έσβησε.
Εγώ κοιμόμουν δεν τα είδα 
Ντροπή του με τα ψίχουλα να θέλει να με κερδίσει. Φυσικά και δεν απάντησα τίποτα 
Ποιος ξέρει τι θα έγραφαν αυτά τα μηνύματα
Δεν έχει τα κοτσια να πει κάτι και να μην τα σβήσει 
Σήμερα πάω στην πόλη του. Προφανώς και με αυτήν την προσπάθεια δεν κατάφερε ποτέ κανείς και τίποτα. Ξεφτίλα. Αν με ήθελε θα είχε τα κοτσια να μου πει να βρεθούμε. Σβήνει μηνύματα η κότα. Τον σιχαθηκα. Ξεφτιλας.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μού έστειλε ο μλκς 3 μηνύματα τα μεσάνυχτα και τα έσβησε.
> Εγώ κοιμόμουν δεν τα είδα 
> Ντροπή του με τα ψίχουλα να θέλει να με κερδίσει. Φυσικά και δεν απάντησα τίποτα 
> Ποιος ξέρει τι θα έγραφαν αυτά τα μηνύματα
> Δεν έχει τα κοτσια να πει κάτι και να μην τα σβήσει 
> Σήμερα πάω στην πόλη του. Προφανώς και με αυτήν την προσπάθεια δεν κατάφερε ποτέ κανείς και τίποτα. Ξεφτίλα. Αν με ήθελε θα είχε τα κοτσια να μου πει να βρεθούμε. Σβήνει μηνύματα η κότα. Τον σιχαθηκα. Ξεφτιλας.


Καλημέρα! 
Σου εστειλε προφανώς γιατί ηθελε κάτι να σου πει και αφού δεν το είδες το εσβησε.είπαμε είναι και εγωιστης.σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα που πας στην πόλη του από ότι καταλαβα ?η πηγαινεις συχνα?εγώ πάντως θα του στέλνα γιατί έσβησε τα μηνυματα.

----------


## kopela93

> Καλημέρα! 
> Σου εστειλε προφανώς γιατί ηθελε κάτι να σου πει και αφού δεν το είδες το εσβησε.είπαμε είναι και εγωιστης.σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα που πας στην πόλη του από ότι καταλαβα ?η πηγαινεις συχνα?εγώ πάντως θα του στέλνα γιατί έσβησε τα μηνυματα.


Ναι σήμερα η τελευταία
Όχι, γιατί αυτό θέλει, να του στείλω γιατί τα έσβησες;
Και να συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα. Αυτό θέλει. Αλλά όταν κάποιος θέλει να βρεθείτε θα στο ρωτήσει μπαμ δε θα το πηγαίνει πλαγίως

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι σήμερα η τελευταία
> Όχι, γιατί αυτό θέλει, να του στείλω γιατί τα έσβησες;
> Και να συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα. Αυτό θέλει. Αλλά όταν κάποιος θέλει να βρεθείτε θα στο ρωτήσει μπαμ δε θα το πηγαίνει πλαγίως


εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα βεβαια αλλα εγω αν ηταν η τελευταια μου μερα εκει ισως του εστελνα.γενικα μενετε μακρια?

----------


## kopela93

> εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα βεβαια αλλα εγω αν ηταν η τελευταια μου μερα εκει ισως του εστελνα.γενικα μενετε μακρια?


Μακριά μένουμε. Θα συναντήσω ένα φίλο μου τώρα που θα πάω. 
Αφού ο μλκς δεν έκανε κίνηση. Ας πρόσεχε. 
Θα στείλει να ζητιανεψει και θα του πω άργησες. 
(Έτσι υποθέτω μπορεί να μη στείλει και τιποτα- εδώ θα είμαστε θα σου πω)

----------


## panos19

> Εγω ναι οσοι μου αρεσουν τους αποδεχομαι οπως ειναι.και τον παντρεμενο θα δεχομουν να μοιραζομαι αν εκανε μια μικρη προσπαθεια να με κερδισει.
> οσο για την παρεα μια χαρα θα ταιριαζαμε με την kopela.αλλα δυστυχως εγω ειμαι επαρχια.


δηλαδη δεν σε ενδιαφερει ο χαρακτηρας και η εμφανιση?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μακριά μένουμε. Θα συναντήσω ένα φίλο μου τώρα που θα πάω. 
> Αφού ο μλκς δεν έκανε κίνηση. Ας πρόσεχε. 
> Θα στείλει να ζητιανεψει και θα του πω άργησες. 
> (Έτσι υποθέτω μπορεί να μη στείλει και τιποτα- εδώ θα είμαστε θα σου πω)


Εδώ εστειλε και το εσβησε.περιεργη συμπεριφορά.μάλλον δεν πάει και καλά ο τύπος.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δηλαδη δεν σε ενδιαφερει ο χαρακτηρας και η εμφανιση?


Η εμφάνιση όχι.είναι πιος θα μου κάνει κλικ.όλους όσους ερωτευτηκα δηλαδή δύο είναι δεν είναι πολλοι δεν ήταν όμορφοι ιδιαίτερα. Τουλάχιστον φίλες αδερφια γονείς ελεγαν τα χειρότερα.και για τον φίλο μου λενε ότι δεν μου ταιριαζει.αλλά εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την εμφάνιση. 
Ούτε χαρακτήρα κοιταζω.βλέπεις να εκανα πίσω με τον παντρεμενο που ήταν από χαρακτηρα απαισιος?αν δηλαδή μου δινε λίγη σημασία εγώ μπορει ακόμη να έτρεχα από πίσω του.
Οπότε άμα με χτυπησει κατά κουτελα ο ερωτας μάλλον δεν κοιτάζω τίποτα. Ούτε εμφάνιση ούτε χαρακτηρα ούτε λεφτά τίποτα όμως. Μόνο να με θέλει λίγο και να το νοιωθω.

----------


## kopela93

> Εδώ εστειλε και το εσβησε.περιεργη συμπεριφορά.μάλλον δεν πάει και καλά ο τύπος.


Μού έστειλε και μου λέει τι λέει έρχεσαι ;
Και λέω ναι. Και λέει οκ καλό υπόλοιπο ταξίδι. Ο μλκςςςς
Και μετά τον ρώτησα τι έστειλες χθες και το έσβησες; 
Και λέει " δε σε έδειχνε μέσα και έστειλα ένα μήνυμα για να δω αν θα παραδοθεί και νόμιζα ότι με έκανες μπλοκ. Ήταν μοναδική στιγμή για μένα "
Πφφφχαχαχα
Μετά ρώτησε τι ώρα φτάνω; Και του είπα 
Δεν είπε να έρθει δεν είπε τίποτα το άφησε εκεί

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

> Μού έστειλε ο μλκς 3 μηνύματα τα μεσάνυχτα και τα έσβησε.
> Εγώ κοιμόμουν δεν τα είδα 
> Ντροπή του με τα ψίχουλα να θέλει να με κερδίσει. Φυσικά και δεν απάντησα τίποτα 
> Ποιος ξέρει τι θα έγραφαν αυτά τα μηνύματα
> .


Για δοκίμασε αυτό το κόλπο


https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMNxytdc1/?k=1

----------


## Remedy

> Μού έστειλε και μου λέει τι λέει έρχεσαι ;
> Και λέω ναι. Και λέει οκ καλό υπόλοιπο ταξίδι. Ο μλκςςςς
> Και μετά τον ρώτησα τι έστειλες χθες και το έσβησες; 
> Και λέει " δε σε έδειχνε μέσα και έστειλα ένα μήνυμα για να δω αν θα παραδοθεί και νόμιζα ότι με έκανες μπλοκ. Ήταν μοναδική στιγμή για μένα "
> Πφφφχαχαχα
> Μετά ρώτησε τι ώρα φτάνω; Και του είπα 
> Δεν είπε να έρθει δεν είπε τίποτα το άφησε εκεί


προφανως ηταν τοσο σιγουρος οτι μετα απο ολα αυτα, θα εστελνες εσυ και για να βρεθειτε.
πολυ καλα εκανες.

----------


## Remedy

> Για δοκίμασε αυτό το κόλπο
> 
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMNxytdc1/?k=1


ετσι κρυβεται το μηνυμα, η εννοει πληρη διαγραφη;;;
στο βαιμπερ πχ, εξαφανιζεται το μμνμ. δεν παρουσιαζεται μουτζουρωμενο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μού έστειλε και μου λέει τι λέει έρχεσαι ;
> Και λέω ναι. Και λέει οκ καλό υπόλοιπο ταξίδι. Ο μλκςςςς
> Και μετά τον ρώτησα τι έστειλες χθες και το έσβησες; 
> Και λέει " δε σε έδειχνε μέσα και έστειλα ένα μήνυμα για να δω αν θα παραδοθεί και νόμιζα ότι με έκανες μπλοκ. Ήταν μοναδική στιγμή για μένα "
> Πφφφχαχαχα
> Μετά ρώτησε τι ώρα φτάνω; Και του είπα 
> Δεν είπε να έρθει δεν είπε τίποτα το άφησε εκεί


Μπορεί και να περιμενε να τους πεις εσύ να βρεθειτε.τι να πω.Δεν αξίζει να ασχολησε.δεν ξέρει τι θέλει το παιδί.

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

> ετσι κρυβεται το μηνυμα, η εννοει πληρη διαγραφη;;;
> στο βαιμπερ πχ, εξαφανιζεται το μμνμ. δεν παρουσιαζεται μουτζουρωμενο



Να σου πω κι γω δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται ακριβώς.

Απλώς έβλεπα στο τικ τοκ και έπεσα σε αυτό το θέμα και επειδή κολλάγε με αυτό το θέμα , το ποσταρα.

Πάντως γράφει στα σχόλια κάποιες πληροφορίες και αν θέλει κανένας ας το ψάξει

----------


## kopela93

> προφανως ηταν τοσο σιγουρος οτι μετα απο ολα αυτα, θα εστελνες εσυ και για να βρεθειτε.
> πολυ καλα εκανες.


Ναι και το συνέχισε. Ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα έστελνε κάποια μηνύματα που ρωτούσε πράγματα για σήμερα, που τα ξέρει από την προηγούμενη φορά που βρεθήκαμε, που μπορεί να τα βρει στο ίντερνετ και γενικά φάνηκε ότι ήθελε να του πω έλα. Φυσικά και δεν του είπα. Αν ήθελε να ερχόταν. Εγώ καλά πέρασα με το φίλο που ήρθε. Ο άλλος να σκάσει.

----------


## kopela93

Εν τέλει στέλνω στον τύπο τελευταία στιγμή και του λέω έλα και δεν ήρθε. 
Το ξέρω ότι δεν έπρεπε να στείλω. Αλλά ήταν πολύ μλκςς που δεν πήρε μια πρωτοβουλία να έρθει 
Δεν προλάβαινε είπε, γιατί δεν οδηγεί και τα μέσα κλείνουν νωρίς το βράδυ.

Μετά έγινε χειρότερο. Έκατσα και του έγραψα σε μηνύματα κατεβατα ότι έπρεπε να έρθει εφόσον καθόταν και με ρωτούσε ένα σωρό χαζές ερωτήσεις για το τι ώρα φτάνω και τι έχει το πρόγραμμα. Του είπα ήταν τελείως περιττές οι ερωτήσεις σου, φάνηκε ότι ήθελες να έρθεις και θα μπορούσες κάλλιστα να έλεγες "να έρθω" 
Ένα σωρό του είπα μετά. Προσπάθησε να με σταματήσει λέγοντας μου "νομίζω δεν είσαι καλά" και του είπα καλά είμαι αλλά δε θέλω να συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε γιατί δεν είμαστε τίποτα. Και μετά είπα δε θα σε κάνω μπλοκ ας το ληξουμε ειρηνικα και είπε ",καλά χέστηκα κιόλας" και του λέω "δε νομίζω να χεστηκες" και λέει "εννοείται" 
Μετά είπα δε βγάζω άκρη μαζί σου και είπε "τραβά κοιμήσου"
Αλλά μετά ήταν που ξεκίνησα να τα λέω όλα, "γιατί με κρατάς στη ζωή σου; Δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα" και είπε "δε σε κρατάω" 
Και του λέω "γιατί μου έστειλες μετά από εννιά μήνες τότε; Δεν είμαστε φίλοι δεν είμαστε τίποτα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μιλάμε, αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις κάτι με κάποιον τον αφήνεις να φυγει"
Και μου λέει "καλά τα διαβάζω αύριο" 
Η ώρα είχε πάει 1:28πμ
Του είπα ότι βαρέθηκα τα ψίχουλα μου αξίζει ένα πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον, δε με καλύπτεις μη μου ξαναστειλεις και ξανακοπαναω ότι δεν είμαστε φίλοι 
Και μου λέει "οκ φίλη"
Του λέω με κρατάς για παρέα και επιβεβαίωση, θέλω να προχωρήσω στη ζωή μου δε μου είσαι τίποτα δε σε βλέπω φιλικά και εσύ δε με βλέπεις ερωτικά 
Μετά μού είπε "σταματα να κλαίγεσαι βαριέμαι να σβήνω τις ειδοποιήσεις" 
(Πριν είπε θα τα διαβάσει αύριο αλλά ήταν μέσα και τα διάβαζε)
Του λέω ότι λέω αυτά που νιώθω ενώ εσύ δε λες τίποτα 
Και λέει οκ Σταμάτα τώρα 
Και μετά είπα οκ και βγήκε και βγήκα 


Μια καταστροφή. Δεν άντεχα να μην τα πω. Νομίζω ούτως ή άλλως κατεστραμμένο είναι, χειρότερα δε γίνεται. Εύχομαι να σταματήσει να μου μιλάει και να σταματήσω και εγώ 
Τόσο υποφέρω για το τίποτα 
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι δε θέλει να με αφήσει να φύγω από τη ζωή του 
Ίσως έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω γιατί είναι το μοναδικό που μένει 
Να πάρει το μπούλο πραγματικά αυτή τη φορά. Δεν το αντέχω άλλο αυτό. Δεν έπρεπε να τον ξεμπλοκαρω ποτέ. Με τα ψίχουλα που μου σέρβιρε 
Ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά που είπα (που δεν τα λέω όλα εδώ) θα τον πλήγωσαν, αλλά αυτό είχα σκοπό. Δεν ήρθε να με δει. Τώρα πάει η ευκαιρία. Χεσμενη με έχει και όταν έρθει αυτός σιγά μη μιλάμε μέχρι τότε 
Θέλω να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί. Λογικά θα μού πει να μιλήσουμε τηλ να το λύσουμε. Όπως την άλλη φορά. Γιατί ρε φίλε να το λυσουμε; Δεν έχουμε κάτι να σώσουμε εδώ. Τα πράγματα είναι χαλασμένα προ πολλού

----------


## End_of_an_era

Κοίτα αυτός η αλήθεια είναι έχει δείξει με χίλιους τρόπους τι είναι. Απλά νομίζω πως επειδή τον έβλεπες ερωτικά και είχες πλάσει την ιδεατή εικόνα του πως θα τον ήθελες και τι θα έκανες, απλά παρασύρθηκες σε όλο αυτό. Αλλά από τα λίγα που έχεις πει, εγώ σαν τρίτη είχα μια ξεκάθαρη εικόνα.

----------


## panos19

> Η εμφάνιση όχι.είναι πιος θα μου κάνει κλικ.όλους όσους ερωτευτηκα δηλαδή δύο είναι δεν είναι πολλοι δεν ήταν όμορφοι ιδιαίτερα. Τουλάχιστον φίλες αδερφια γονείς ελεγαν τα χειρότερα.και για τον φίλο μου λενε ότι δεν μου ταιριαζει.αλλά εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την εμφάνιση. 
> Ούτε χαρακτήρα κοιταζω.βλέπεις να εκανα πίσω με τον παντρεμενο που ήταν από χαρακτηρα απαισιος?αν δηλαδή μου δινε λίγη σημασία εγώ μπορει ακόμη να έτρεχα από πίσω του.
> Οπότε άμα με χτυπησει κατά κουτελα ο ερωτας μάλλον δεν κοιτάζω τίποτα. Ούτε εμφάνιση ούτε χαρακτηρα ούτε λεφτά τίποτα όμως. Μόνο να με θέλει λίγο και να το νοιωθω.


όταν είσαι ερωτευμένος δεν όλα τα βλέπεις ωραία και ας σου λένε οι άλλοι αντίθετα
όταν λες να σου έδινε σημασία? εννοείς να σου έδινε χρόνο να βρεθείτε

τον χαρακτήρα πρέπει να τον κοιτάς για μένα είναι το κυριότερο

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
δεν εγινε καμια καταστροφη, γιατι δεν υπηρχε κατι καλο για να καταστραφει.
ηθελες να ξεσπασεις και ξεσπασες.
το οτι δεν σε ηθελε οσο ηθελες να σε θελει, το ηξερες.
αν ωστοσο, με αυτες τις συνθηκες , με το χλιαρο του ενδιαφερον δηλαδη, ηθελες να τον δεις, μονο για την συναντηση, μπορουσες να το κανεις. αν επικοινωνουσες νωριτερα. θα ερχοταν, αφου ξυνοταν, φανηκε... δεν τον ειδοποιησες και καλα εκανες , αφου σ την εσπασε που ξυνοταν χωρις να παιρνει πρωτοβουλια να σου πει οτι θελει να ερθει. και γι αυτο δεν ηρθε.
μετανιωσες και τον καλεσες εστω και αργα, αλλα δεν τον βολευε να ερθει τοσο αργα, και γι αυτο δεν ηρθε.
τιποτε δεν αλλαξε στην ουσια.

----------


## Al_Bundy

Ο τύπος δεν έχει κάτι να του αρέσει . Ψάχνει το από το "όλοτελα , καλύτερα η παναγιόταινα". Κπέλα93 , η παναγιόταινα είσαι. Παίζει να είναι και παρθένος τρόμπας. Ακόμη μεγαλύτερες δυσκολίες. Μόνο ιντερνετικά έχετε μιλήσει ;

----------


## Remedy

> Ο τύπος δεν έχει κάτι να του αρέσει . Ψάχνει το από το "όλοτελα , καλύτερα η παναγιόταινα". Κπέλα93 , η παναγιόταινα είσαι. Παίζει να είναι και παρθένος τρόμπας. Ακόμη μεγαλύτερες δυσκολίες. Μόνο ιντερνετικά έχετε μιλήσει ;


βρεθηκαν απο κοντα μια φορα παλι στα μερη του και φασωθηκαν σε παγκακι. μεχρι εκει..

----------


## Sonia

Ρε Kopela, οι άλλες στο άλλο θέμα που "τρεντάρει" τελευταία στο φόρουμ, έχουν προβλήματα κοινωνικότητας και ιδέες που ξεφεύγουν κατά πολύ από τα πλαίσια της λογικής κι ένα σωρό άλλα θέματα. Εσύ από όσα έχεις γράψει, είσαι σε γενικές γραμμές νορμάλ. Γιατί το ψειρίζεις με μεσοβέζικες καταστάσεις; Χαθήκανε οι άλλοι άντρες;
Εγώ είμαι η πρώτη που λέω από το να παίζεις την κολοκυθιά στα τηλέφωνα να βρεθείς με τον άλλο να δεις πως θα πάει. Αν όμως μετά από μία συνάντηση αρχίζει τα σούξου μούξου μανταλάκια και το γυρνάτε στην κολοκυθιά πάλι, τι τα θες τα μισόλογα και τις χλιαρές καταστάσεις; Να καθόμαστε να χαζοκουβεντιάζουμε ότι ο άλλος επειδή μας κάνει νερά και είναι στο ντεμί κι εμείς τον θέλαμε και έχουμε ξενερώσει τώρα τον λέμε κατακαημένη Αράχωβα που δεν έχει επιλογές κι έτσι κι αλλιώς, που σε βοηθάει; Ακόμα περισσότερο όταν μετά κάνεις κινήσεις κι αυτός δεν ανταποκρίνεται όπως θες και το ρίχνεις στην ανάλυση και θυμίζεις εσύ την κατακαημένη Αράχωβα. Δεν είναι αυτός ξεκάθαρος; Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα εσύ παρακαλώ. Αποφάσισε τι θες, αλλά πραγματικά τι θες από αυτόν, διεκδίκησέ το κι αν δεν τσουλάει μην ασχολείσαι. Γιατί να μπλέκεις σε τόσο χλιαρές και μπερδεμένες καταστάσεις;

----------


## Remedy

> Ρε Kopela, οι άλλες στο άλλο θέμα που "τρεντάρει" τελευταία στο φόρουμ, έχουν προβλήματα κοινωνικότητας και ιδέες που ξεφεύγουν κατά πολύ από τα πλαίσια της λογικής κι ένα σωρό άλλα θέματα. Εσύ από όσα έχεις γράψει, είσαι σε γενικές γραμμές νορμάλ. Γιατί το ψειρίζεις με μεσοβέζικες καταστάσεις; Χαθήκανε οι άλλοι άντρες;
> Εγώ είμαι η πρώτη που λέω από το να παίζεις την κολοκυθιά στα τηλέφωνα να βρεθείς με τον άλλο να δεις πως θα πάει. Αν όμως μετά από μία συνάντηση αρχίζει τα σούξου μούξου μανταλάκια και το γυρνάτε στην κολοκυθιά πάλι, τι τα θες τα μισόλογα και τις χλιαρές καταστάσεις; Να καθόμαστε να χαζοκουβεντιάζουμε ότι ο άλλος επειδή μας κάνει νερά και είναι στο ντεμί κι εμείς τον θέλαμε και έχουμε ξενερώσει τώρα τον λέμε κατακαημένη Αράχωβα που δεν έχει επιλογές κι έτσι κι αλλιώς, που σε βοηθάει; Ακόμα περισσότερο όταν μετά κάνεις κινήσεις κι αυτός δεν ανταποκρίνεται όπως θες και το ρίχνεις στην ανάλυση και θυμίζεις εσύ την κατακαημένη Αράχωβα. Δεν είναι αυτός ξεκάθαρος; Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα εσύ παρακαλώ. Αποφάσισε τι θες, αλλά πραγματικά τι θες από αυτόν, διεκδίκησέ το κι αν δεν τσουλάει μην ασχολείσαι.* Γιατί να μπλέκεις σε τόσο χλιαρές και μπερδεμένες καταστάσεις;*


και ακομα περισσοτερο, γιατι να μπουρδουκλωνει τετοιες χλιαρες καταστασεις..
ειναι χλιαρος μαζι της, καφρος και κρυοκωλος και δειχνει και απειρος.
ή παρτο χαλαρα κι αν βολεψει κι οποτε βολευψει κι αλλιως κλαιν, η ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ.
αν ειναι δηλαδη να καθεσαι να αναλυεις τον ψυλλο, ενω ο αλλος ειτε ειναι ο,τι ναναι, ειτε απλα δεν πολυγουσταρει, μην ασχολεισαι καθολου. πηγαινε παρακατω..

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εν τέλει στέλνω στον τύπο τελευταία στιγμή και του λέω έλα και δεν ήρθε. 
> Το ξέρω ότι δεν έπρεπε να στείλω. Αλλά ήταν πολύ μλκςς που δεν πήρε μια πρωτοβουλία να έρθει 
> Δεν προλάβαινε είπε, γιατί δεν οδηγεί και τα μέσα κλείνουν νωρίς το βράδυ.
> 
> Μετά έγινε χειρότερο. Έκατσα και του έγραψα σε μηνύματα κατεβατα ότι έπρεπε να έρθει εφόσον καθόταν και με ρωτούσε ένα σωρό χαζές ερωτήσεις για το τι ώρα φτάνω και τι έχει το πρόγραμμα. Του είπα ήταν τελείως περιττές οι ερωτήσεις σου, φάνηκε ότι ήθελες να έρθεις και θα μπορούσες κάλλιστα να έλεγες "να έρθω" 
> Ένα σωρό του είπα μετά. Προσπάθησε να με σταματήσει λέγοντας μου "νομίζω δεν είσαι καλά" και του είπα καλά είμαι αλλά δε θέλω να συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε γιατί δεν είμαστε τίποτα. Και μετά είπα δε θα σε κάνω μπλοκ ας το ληξουμε ειρηνικα και είπε ",καλά χέστηκα κιόλας" και του λέω "δε νομίζω να χεστηκες" και λέει "εννοείται" 
> Μετά είπα δε βγάζω άκρη μαζί σου και είπε "τραβά κοιμήσου"
> Αλλά μετά ήταν που ξεκίνησα να τα λέω όλα, "γιατί με κρατάς στη ζωή σου; Δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα" και είπε "δε σε κρατάω" 
> Και του λέω "γιατί μου έστειλες μετά από εννιά μήνες τότε; Δεν είμαστε φίλοι δεν είμαστε τίποτα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μιλάμε, αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις κάτι με κάποιον τον αφήνεις να φυγει"
> ...


καλα εκανες και ξεσπασες κουκλα μου.καλα του τα ειπες.σου στελνει και δεν ξερει τι θελει απο εσενα.
εσυ αφου ξερεις οτι σε χαλαει και στεναχωριεσαι βγαλτον απο την ζωη σου.εκτος κι αν μπορεις να το δεις χαλαρα δηλαδη αμα ξανα τυχει καποτε.αλλα βλεπω το περνεις κατακαρδα.
οπως σου ειπε και η sonia μια χαρα νορμαλ κοπελα εισαι.μην αναλωνεσαι σε καταστασεις τετοιες.ψαξε βρες κατι να σου αξιζει.αυτος δεν ειναι για τιποτα.

----------


## little

αχ όταν εγώ είπα πως "αυτό δεν θα σας γεμίσει" μου πες και που ξερεις εσυ τι μας γεμίζει;

----------


## kopela93

Καλημέρα. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Έχετε δίκαιο. Δε θέλω να δω αυτό που πρέπει να δω. Δεν πρέπει να ξαναμιλήσουμε ποτέ. Έχω τα κοτσια να το κάνω ή θα ξανακυλησω ;;;

----------


## End_of_an_era

Νομίζω πως αν δώσεις προτεραιότητα στον εαυτό σου, απασχοληθείς και δεν ρίξεις τον εαυτό σου, θα τον ξεχάσεις. Σιγά την περίπτωση κιόλας αυτουνού.

----------


## kopela93

Μα άμα κολλήσει το μυαλό είδες τι γίνεται. Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι καλή περίπτωση. Πουθενά δεν πάει το πράγμα. Ένα μηδενικό είναι η περίπτωση αυτή. Πρέπει να ασχοληθώ με κάτι άλλο και αυτός να σεβαστεί ότι δε θέλω τίποτα άλλο και να μην τολμήσει να ξαναστείλει. Θέλω να προχωρήσω 
Κουράστηκα με τη φάση του μλκ που με πληγώνει συνέχεια και το παίζει χαλαρός

----------


## Αποστολια

> Καλημέρα. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Έχετε δίκαιο. Δε θέλω να δω αυτό που πρέπει να δω. Δεν πρέπει να ξαναμιλήσουμε ποτέ. Έχω τα κοτσια να το κάνω ή θα ξανακυλησω ;;;


Αυτή η ερώτηση ποσο με αντιπροσωπευει.πως να έχουμε τα κοτσια να μην ξάνα κυλησουμε.
Εγώ προσωπικα το έλυσα το θέμα. του είπα να μην με ξανά ενοχλησει και τον μπλοκαρα από τις κλησεις του κινητού μου.Βεβαια αν ήθελε μπορουσε να επικοινωνησει με άλλο τρόπο. Τουλάχιστον το σεβαστηκε κοινώς δεν του καιγεται καρφι.έχω όμως το καλό εγώ να μην στέλνω ποτέ πρώτη όσο και να καίγομαι. Οπότε εληξε το θέμα. 

Εσύ του είπες να μη σε ξανά ενοχλησει?τον είχες μπλοκαρει μια φορα λες.γιατί τον ξεμπλοκαρες?
Θες να κρατησεις επαφη τελικα η αυτό σε χαλαει και θες να σταματησετε να μιλατε.

----------


## kopela93

> Αυτή η ερώτηση ποσο με αντιπροσωπευει.πως να έχουμε τα κοτσια να μην ξάνα κυλησουμε.
> Εγώ προσωπικα το έλυσα το θέμα. του είπα να μην με ξανά ενοχλησει και τον μπλοκαρα από τις κλησεις του κινητού μου.Βεβαια αν ήθελε μπορουσε να επικοινωνησει με άλλο τρόπο. Τουλάχιστον το σεβαστηκε κοινώς δεν του καιγεται καρφι.έχω όμως το καλό εγώ να μην στέλνω ποτέ πρώτη όσο και να καίγομαι. Οπότε εληξε το θέμα. 
> 
> Εσύ του είπες να μη σε ξανά ενοχλησει?τον είχες μπλοκαρει μια φορα λες.γιατί τον ξεμπλοκαρες?
> Θες να κρατησεις επαφη τελικα η αυτό σε χαλαει και θες να σταματησετε να μιλατε.


Ούτε εγώ επικοινωνώ πρώτη, μια φορά μόνο το έκανα με αυτόν.Εγώ τον έχω μπλοκάρει πολλές φορές και αυτός πάντα βρίσκει τρόπο και γυρνάει.
Απαίσια νιώθω και δεν έχει απαντήσει τίποτα 
Το ελυσες με μπλοκ. Ναι και γω πάντα έτσι κάνω. Αυτή τη φορά δε θέλω να τον μπλοκαρω επειδή το έχω κάνει χίλιες φορές, δεν το θέλω. Θέλω απλά να μην υπάρχει πικρία μέσα μου γιατί αυτό κάνω με όλους και δε νιώθω καλά. Ανάγκη είναι πολλές φορές αλλά όπως και ναχει, μια φορά να το ληξω ειρηνικά και ήρεμα αυτό θέλω. Δε νομίζω να το σεβαστεί
Δε θέλησε να σχολιάσει καθόλου θέλησε απλά να μην πει τίποτα 
Αυτό λέει πολλά. Δεν ανοίγεται.
Φυσικά και του είπα να μη με ξαναενοχλησει. Δε θέλω να κρατήσω επαφές έχω πολλούς λόγους για να μη θέλω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ούτε εγώ επικοινωνώ πρώτη, μια φορά μόνο το έκανα με αυτόν.Εγώ τον έχω μπλοκάρει πολλές φορές και αυτός πάντα βρίσκει τρόπο και γυρνάει.
> Απαίσια νιώθω και δεν έχει απαντήσει τίποτα 
> Το ελυσες με μπλοκ. Ναι και γω πάντα έτσι κάνω. Αυτή τη φορά δε θέλω να τον μπλοκαρω επειδή το έχω κάνει χίλιες φορές, δεν το θέλω. Θέλω απλά να μην υπάρχει πικρία μέσα μου γιατί αυτό κάνω με όλους και δε νιώθω καλά. Ανάγκη είναι πολλές φορές αλλά όπως και ναχει, μια φορά να το ληξω ειρηνικά και ήρεμα αυτό θέλω. Δε νομίζω να το σεβαστεί
> Δε θέλησε να σχολιάσει καθόλου θέλησε απλά να μην πει τίποτα 
> Αυτό λέει πολλά. Δεν ανοίγεται.
> Φυσικά και του είπα να μη με ξαναενοχλησει. Δε θέλω να κρατήσω επαφές έχω πολλούς λόγους για να μη θέλω.


Όταν λες το ελυσε με μπλοκ?σε μπλοκαρε και δεν μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις μαζι του?

----------


## kopela93

> Όταν λες το ελυσε με μπλοκ?σε μπλοκαρε και δεν μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις μαζι του?


Το ελυσες με μπλοκ. Για σένα το είπα 
Δε με έχει κάνει μπλοκ ποτέ αυτός

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το ελυσες με μπλοκ. Για σένα το είπα 
> Δε με έχει κάνει μπλοκ ποτέ αυτός


Α Οκ δεν το διάβασα καλά. Καταλαβαινω ότι είναι δύσκολο για σένα αν ξανά στείλει να σταματήσεις να του μιλάς. Του είπες να μη σε ξανα ενοχλησει βέβαια.του το έχεις ξανα πει και αυτός σου εστειλε?

----------


## kopela93

> Α Οκ δεν το διάβασα καλά. Καταλαβαινω ότι είναι δύσκολο για σένα αν ξανά στείλει να σταματήσεις να του μιλάς. Του είπες να μη σε ξανα ενοχλησει βέβαια.του το έχεις ξανα πει και αυτός σου εστειλε?


Ναι τού το έχω ξαναπεί και ποτέ δεν το σέβεται και ξαναστελνει πάντα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ναι τού το έχω ξαναπεί και ποτέ δεν το σέβεται και ξαναστελνει πάντα


Με ποια προφαση?ότι θέλει από εσένα τι?

----------


## kopela93

> Με ποια προφαση?ότι θέλει από εσένα τι?


Με την πρόφαση ότι έστειλε για πλάκα, ότι δεν είχε κανένα σκοπό κι ότι απλά το έκανε για να δοκιμάσει αν λειτουργεί ένα κουμπί. Την άλλη φορά αυτό είχε πει 
Παλιότερα είχε πει "για να το λύσουμε"

----------


## Αποστολια

> Με την πρόφαση ότι έστειλε για πλάκα, ότι δεν είχε κανένα σκοπό κι ότι απλά το έκανε για να δοκιμάσει αν λειτουργεί ένα κουμπί. Την άλλη φορά αυτό είχε πει 
> Παλιότερα είχε πει "για να το λύσουμε"


Τι να πω αψυχολογητος.καλύτερα να στρεψεις αλλού το ενδιαφέρον σου για να ξεχαστεις από αυτόν. Υπάρχει κανενας άλλος να σε ενδιαφερει?

----------


## kopela93

> Τι να πω αψυχολογητος.καλύτερα να στρεψεις αλλού το ενδιαφέρον σου για να ξεχαστεις από αυτόν. Υπάρχει κανενας άλλος να σε ενδιαφερει?


Αυτό θα φανεί 
Δε βλέπω το μέλλον 
Όπως ποτέ δεν περίμενα να ξαναμιλήσουμε αλλά έστειλε επανασύνδεση μετά από εννιά μήνες

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αυτό θα φανεί 
> Δε βλέπω το μέλλον 
> Όπως ποτέ δεν περίμενα να ξαναμιλήσουμε αλλά έστειλε επανασύνδεση μετά από εννιά μήνες


Ναι το ίδιο συνεβει και με εμένα και τον παντρεμενο.ενώ είχα κόψει τότε την επικοινωνία μετακομισα με τη δουλειά μου κάτω από την δική του δουλειά. Οπότε ήμουν και άτυχη. Ευτυχώς τώρα έχει αλλαξει περιοχη οπότε δεν τον βλέπω. 
Η δευτερη φορά ήταν και πιο δυσκολη.κακως γυρισαμε πιστεύω. Αφού τα ξεραμε τα αποτελέσματα από την πρώτη φορά. 
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται δεν αφήνει τον άλλον τοσο καιρό. Και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν ξανά γυρισουν είμαστε τόσο θύματα που θα ξανά γυρίσουμε και εμείς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> όταν είσαι ερωτευμένος δεν όλα τα βλέπεις ωραία και ας σου λένε οι άλλοι αντίθετα
> όταν λες να σου έδινε σημασία? εννοείς να σου έδινε χρόνο να βρεθείτε
> 
> τον χαρακτήρα πρέπει να τον κοιτάς για μένα είναι το κυριότερο


Όταν είσαι ερωτευμένος Πανο είσαι στραβος.δεν βλέπεις τίποτα. 
Δεν μου εδινε σημασία εννοω ποτέ δεν αφιερωσε ούτε μια ώρα από τον ελεύθερο του χρόνο για να με δει.μόνο καβατζα για τις βαρετες ώρες τις δουλειάς.
Παρόλα αυτά αν μου στελνε κάτι πάλι θα πηγαινα.δεν σέβομαι τον εαυτό μου και δεν βλέπω πως μου φέρονται οι άλλοι. Εκεί που με διωχνουν εκεί πηγαινω εγώ.

----------


## kopela93

> Ναι το ίδιο συνεβει και με εμένα και τον παντρεμενο.ενώ είχα κόψει τότε την επικοινωνία μετακομισα με τη δουλειά μου κάτω από την δική του δουλειά. Οπότε ήμουν και άτυχη. Ευτυχώς τώρα έχει αλλαξει περιοχη οπότε δεν τον βλέπω. 
> Η δευτερη φορά ήταν και πιο δυσκολη.κακως γυρισαμε πιστεύω. Αφού τα ξεραμε τα αποτελέσματα από την πρώτη φορά. 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται δεν αφήνει τον άλλον τοσο καιρό. Και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν ξανά γυρισουν είμαστε τόσο θύματα που θα ξανά γυρίσουμε και εμείς.


Κι αυτοί είναι θύματα!!!!! Όχι μόνο εμείς άμα το πάμε έτσι!!! Θύματα των συναισθημάτων μας όλοι άλλωστε 
Και των επιλογών μας 
Φυσικά και είναι λάθος να επιστρέφουν μετά από καιρό .
Το ενδιαφέρον αν δε φανεί από την αρχή για μένα είναι ψεύτικο ο,τι και να σου πασάρει ο άλλος για δικαιολογία 
Μια του κλέφτη δυο του κλέφτη. Ε μεγαλώνεις, μαθαίνεις κάνα δυο πράγματα πως λειτουργούν. Βλέπεις ότι τα λόγια και το μικρό ενδιαφέρον δεν είναι αυτό που θέλεις, ακόμη κι αν ακόμη αυτό σε τραβάει. Ξέρεις όμως, έχεις τη γνώση του τι είναι σωστό και τι όχι. Απλώς μέχρι να πεις τέλος, ανέχεσαι τα λίγα.
Η στιγμή που δε θα το δέχομαι θα έρθει και θα είναι σύντομα αυτό 
Και έτσι δε παλεύω μέσα μου τόσο πολύ

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κι αυτοί είναι θύματα!!!!! Όχι μόνο εμείς άμα το πάμε έτσι!!! Θύματα των συναισθημάτων μας όλοι άλλωστε 
> Και των επιλογών μας 
> Φυσικά και είναι λάθος να επιστρέφουν μετά από καιρό .
> Το ενδιαφέρον αν δε φανεί από την αρχή για μένα είναι ψεύτικο ο,τι και να σου πασάρει ο άλλος για δικαιολογία 
> Μια του κλέφτη δυο του κλέφτη. Ε μεγαλώνεις, μαθαίνεις κάνα δυο πράγματα πως λειτουργούν. Βλέπεις ότι τα λόγια και το μικρό ενδιαφέρον δεν είναι αυτό που θέλεις, ακόμη κι αν ακόμη αυτό σε τραβάει. Ξέρεις όμως, έχεις τη γνώση του τι είναι σωστό και τι όχι. Απλώς μέχρι να πεις τέλος, ανέχεσαι τα λίγα.
> Η στιγμή που δε θα το δέχομαι θα έρθει και θα είναι σύντομα αυτό 
> Και έτσι δε παλεύω μέσα μου τόσο πολύ


Ακριβώς. Ξέρουμε καλά τι μας γίνεται αλλά το δεχομαστε.και δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω γιατί. Και καλά εγώ έχω τα θέματα μου όπως ξέρεις και ανέχομαι πολλά για να μη με διωξουν.εσύ μια κανονική κοπελα γιατί τα ανέχεσαι.είχες πει ότι έχεις αυτοπεποιθηση.για πιό λόγο ενώ ξέρει δέχεσαι να σε πληγωνουν?

Αυτοί δεν είναι θύματα. Μια χαρά επιβεβαιωση τους δίνουμε. Τους κάνουμε και Θεους.απλά για μένα κι αυτοί δυστυχισμενοι είναι. Οπότε είμαστε στην ίδια μοίρα.

----------


## little

> Ακριβώς. Ξέρουμε καλά τι μας γίνεται αλλά το δεχομαστε.και δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω γιατί. Και καλά εγώ έχω τα θέματα μου όπως ξέρεις και ανέχομαι πολλά για να μη με διωξουν.εσύ μια κανονική κοπελα γιατί τα ανέχεσαι.είχες πει ότι έχεις αυτοπεποιθηση.για πιό λόγο ενώ ξέρει δέχεσαι να σε πληγωνουν?
> 
> Αυτοί δεν είναι θύματα. Μια χαρά επιβεβαιωση τους δίνουμε. Τους κάνουμε και Θεους.απλά για μένα κι αυτοί δυστυχισμενοι είναι. Οπότε είμαστε στην ίδια μοίρα.


αυτοι γιατι ειναι δυστυχισμένοι; Εκτός του ότι δεν έχουν συναισθήματα για καμιά και ειναι ανίκανοι να αναπτύξουν συναισθήματα και ίσως έχουν ένα συναισθηματικό κενό. Δεν φαίνονται δυστυχισμένοι πάντως...μπορει και να ναι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> αυτοι γιατι ειναι δυστυχισμένοι; Εκτός του ότι δεν έχουν συναισθήματα για καμιά και ειναι ανίκανοι να αναπτύξουν συναισθήματα και ίσως έχουν ένα συναισθηματικό κενό. Δεν φαίνονται δυστυχισμένοι πάντως...μπορει και να ναι.


Όλα αυτά που εγραψες τους καθιστουν δυστυχισμενους.

Φαντάσου πως θα ήσουν εσύ χωρίς συναίσθημα. Χωρίς να μπορείς να νοιωσεις ερωτευμενη.Χωρίς να καίγεσαι από παθος για κάποιον.
Εγώ αν ήμουν έτσι θα ήμουν σαν νεκρη.δεν υπάρχει μεγάλυτερη ευχαριστηση από το να είσαι ερωτευμένος.Απλώς μετά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις έρχεται και η απογοήτευση. Αλλά ακόμη και εκεί νιώθεις. Είσαι ζωντανη .
Αυτοί είναι νεκροί μεσα τους.έτσι πιστεύω. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος. 
Αλλά ποιος ευτυχισμενος άντρας θα γυρίζε δεξιά και αριστερά με κάθε πατσαβουρα για να κανει σεξ η να πάρει επιβεβαίωση?μόνο ενας δυστυχισμενος που δεν έχει άλλες επιλογές.

----------


## little

> Όλα αυτά που εγραψες τους καθιστουν δυστυχισμενους.
> 
> Φαντάσου πως θα ήσουν εσύ χωρίς συναίσθημα. Χωρίς να μπορείς να νοιωσεις ερωτευμενη.Χωρίς να καίγεσαι από παθος για κάποιον.
> Εγώ αν ήμουν έτσι θα ήμουν σαν νεκρη.δεν υπάρχει μεγάλυτερη ευχαριστηση από το να είσαι ερωτευμένος.Απλώς μετά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις έρχεται και η απογοήτευση. Αλλά ακόμη και εκεί νιώθεις. Είσαι ζωντανη .
> Αυτοί είναι νεκροί μεσα τους.έτσι πιστεύω. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος. 
> Αλλά ποιος ευτυχισμενος άντρας θα γυρίζε δεξιά και αριστερά με κάθε πατσαβουρα για να κανει σεξ η να πάρει επιβεβαίωση?μόνο ενας δυστυχισμενος που δεν έχει άλλες επιλογές.


Mπορει να ναι ετσι και να χεις δικιο! 
Αλλα ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ τους εχουν κανει μάγκες για αυτο εχει φτασει η αυτοπεποιθηση τους στο θεο και σας εμπαίζουν. Ξερουν την δυναμη τους! Οποτε αποκτήστε αυτοσυγκράτηση και αυτοέλεγχο !
Αυτοι χανουν οχι εσεις. Σιγα μην κλάψω για το όφελος του αλλουνου !

----------


## Αποστολια

> Mπορει να ναι ετσι και να χεις δικιο! 
> Αλλα ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ τους εχουν κανει μάγκες για αυτο εχει φτασει η αυτοπεποιθηση τους στο θεο και σας εμπαίζουν. Ξερουν την δυναμη τους! Οποτε αποκτήστε αυτοσυγκράτηση και αυτοέλεγχο !
> Αυτοι χανουν οχι εσεις. Σιγα μην κλάψω για το όφελος του αλλουνου !


Θεωρώ ότι οι γυναίκες τους κάνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή τους έχουν χεσμενους γιατί έχουν καταλάβει ότι είναι άνθρωποι χωρίς συναίσθημα.Οπως φερθηκε σε μενα με την ιδια ψυχροτητα θα φερεται και στη γυναικα του.Άμα τους είχαν Θεους δεν θα κοιτούσαν αλλού. Οπότε ορίστε η δυστυχια τους.

Αυτοσυγκρατηση και αυτοέλεγχος στον έρωτα δεν υπαρχει.Η τα δίνεις όλα η τίποτα. Και κλαιω και πέφτω ψυχολογικα και κατάθλιψη παθαινω και όλα. Δεν ντρέπομαι για αυτά που νιωθω.ας ντραπουν αυτοί που δεν νιώθουν και κοροιδευουν.Εγώ είμαι αληθινή.

----------


## panos19

> Όταν είσαι ερωτευμένος Πανο είσαι στραβος.δεν βλέπεις τίποτα. 
> Δεν μου εδινε σημασία εννοω ποτέ δεν αφιερωσε ούτε μια ώρα από τον ελεύθερο του χρόνο για να με δει.μόνο καβατζα για τις βαρετες ώρες τις δουλειάς.
> Παρόλα αυτά αν μου στελνε κάτι πάλι θα πηγαινα.δεν σέβομαι τον εαυτό μου και δεν βλέπω πως μου φέρονται οι άλλοι. Εκεί που με διωχνουν εκεί πηγαινω εγώ.


το γνωριζω!
και εσυ επρεπε να του κανεις μια κουβεντα

γιατι δεν το σεβεσαι?πρεπει να υπαρχει και λιγο ο εγωισμος

----------


## Αποστολια

> το γνωριζω!
> και εσυ επρεπε να του κανεις μια κουβεντα
> 
> γιατι δεν το σεβεσαι?πρεπει να υπαρχει και λιγο ο εγωισμος


Του το είχα πει το γνώριζε. Για αυτό του είπα τέλος.και αυτός δεν είχε πρόβλημα αφού δεν με ξανά ενοχλησε.

----------


## little

> Θεωρώ ότι οι γυναίκες τους κάνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή τους έχουν χεσμενους γιατί έχουν καταλάβει ότι είναι άνθρωποι χωρίς συναίσθημα.Οπως φερθηκε σε μενα με την ιδια ψυχροτητα θα φερεται και στη γυναικα του.Άμα τους είχαν Θεους δεν θα κοιτούσαν αλλού. Οπότε ορίστε η δυστυχια τους.
> 
> Αυτοσυγκρατηση και αυτοέλεγχος στον έρωτα δεν υπαρχει.Η τα δίνεις όλα η τίποτα. Και κλαιω και πέφτω ψυχολογικα και κατάθλιψη παθαινω και όλα. Δεν ντρέπομαι για αυτά που νιωθω.ας ντραπουν αυτοί που δεν νιώθουν και κοροιδευουν.Εγώ είμαι αληθινή.


Oι γυναικες τους μπορει με τα χρονια να τους μαθαν τι φαρα ειναι και να τους εχουν χεσμενους. Πριν παντρευτουν θα χαν βρει ομως πολλες χαζες να τους καναν θεους και Ολο και καμια χαζη βρίσκουν και ως παντρεμενοι και νοιωθουν πως μετρανε. ΚΟΨΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ !

----------


## kopela93

Πρέπει να κερδίζει ο άλλος μόνο αν το αξίζει. Όχι να κερδίζει μέσα από τις ανασφάλειες μας. Πολύ συμφωνώ

----------


## Αποστολια

> Oι γυναικες τους μπορει με τα χρονια να τους μαθαν τι φαρα ειναι και να τους εχουν χεσμενους. Πριν παντρευτουν θα χαν βρει ομως πολλες χαζες να τους καναν θεους και Ολο και καμια χαζη βρίσκουν και ως παντρεμενοι και νοιωθουν πως μετρανε. ΚΟΨΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ !


Δηλαδη οποία δειξει ότι γουσταρει κάποιον και τον θέλει πολύ είναι χαζη?
Εμείς πως περιμένουμε από τους άντρες να μας κάνουν Θεες?Μήπως ψάχνουμε και εμείς χαζους?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πρέπει να κερδίζει ο άλλος μόνο αν το αξίζει. Όχι να κερδίζει μέσα από τις ανασφάλειες μας. Πολύ συμφωνώ


Όσες ανασφαλειες και να έχουμε αργά ή γρήγορα και εμεις οι ιδιες όταν δεν μας κάνει ο άλλος φευγουμε.Δεν μας άρεσαν γιατί είχαμε ανασφαλειες.μας άρεσαν γιατί πολύ απλά τους γουσταραμε ενώ αυτοί όχι.

----------


## kopela93

> Όσες ανασφαλειες και να έχουμε αργά ή γρήγορα και εμεις οι ιδιες όταν δεν μας κάνει ο άλλος φευγουμε.Δεν μας άρεσαν γιατί είχαμε ανασφαλειες.μας άρεσαν γιατί πολύ απλά τους γουσταραμε ενώ αυτοί όχι.


Φεύγουμε για πολλούς λόγους. Αλλά εδώ θα διαφωνήσω. Οι ανασφάλειες πολλές φορές σε κάνουν να νομίζεις ότι θες κάποιον. 
Μπορεί να τον θες 20% και 80% να τον θέλει η ανασφάλεια σου. 
Εγώ αυτό πιστεύω. Μπορεί και να διαφωνείς. Εγώ όμως έτσι το έχω βιώσει από μένα, έτσι έχω δει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Φεύγουμε για πολλούς λόγους. Αλλά εδώ θα διαφωνήσω. Οι ανασφάλειες πολλές φορές σε κάνουν να νομίζεις ότι θες κάποιον. 
> Μπορεί να τον θες 20% και 80% να τον θέλει η ανασφάλεια σου. 
> Εγώ αυτό πιστεύω. Μπορεί και να διαφωνείς. Εγώ όμως έτσι το έχω βιώσει από μένα, έτσι έχω δει.


Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό τουλάχιστον σε εμένα. Δεν μπορώ και να το διαχωρισω ομως.Σημασία έχει να βρούμε καποιον να μας θέλει όπως εμεις αυτόν.

----------


## panos19

> Του το είχα πει το γνώριζε. Για αυτό του είπα τέλος.και αυτός δεν είχε πρόβλημα αφού δεν με ξανά ενοχλησε.


ψυχρος ο τυπος,ειδε οτι δεν του προσφερες το σεξ και δεν του εκανες και ειπε να σε αδειασει

----------


## Αποστολια

> ψυχρος ο τυπος,ειδε οτι δεν του προσφερες το σεξ και δεν του εκανες και ειπε να σε αδειασει


Γνωριζα ότι με ήθελε μόνο για το σεξ.απλά θεωρησα με το χαζό μου μυαλό ότι αν βρισκομασταν πιο πολλές φορές ίσως τον κερδιζε ο χαρακτήρας ίσως ισως.νόμιζα ότι κάτι θα νοιωσει.Είδες που και η αυτοπεποιθηση δεν κάνει καλό τελικά. Πιστεύεις ότι θα αρεσεις σε κάποιον και θα τον κερδιζεις και σε οδηγει σε ψευτικες ελπιδες.
Εκείνο που με πειραξε περισσότερο είναι ότι δεν μου ζήτησε ούτε μια συγνώμη για τα ψέματα του που υποτίθεται εμαθα τώρα. Αυτο μαχαιρι στην καρδιά ήταν.

----------


## panos19

> Γνωριζα ότι με ήθελε μόνο για το σεξ.απλά θεωρησα με το χαζό μου μυαλό ότι αν βρισκομασταν πιο πολλές φορές ίσως τον κερδιζε ο χαρακτήρας ίσως ισως.νόμιζα ότι κάτι θα νοιωσει.Είδες που και η αυτοπεποιθηση δεν κάνει καλό τελικά. Πιστεύεις ότι θα αρεσεις σε κάποιον και θα τον κερδιζεις και σε οδηγει σε ψευτικες ελπιδες.
> Εκείνο που με πειραξε περισσότερο είναι ότι δεν μου ζήτησε ούτε μια συγνώμη για τα ψέματα του που υποτίθεται εμαθα τώρα. Αυτο μαχαιρι στην καρδιά ήταν.


το ειπες και μονη σου ΙΣΩΣ
ως προς ποιον παραγοντα δεν κανει καλο η αυτοπεποιθηση?μα δεν ειναι θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης δικια σου που εχει τετοια συμπεριφορα ο αλλος

ας πουμε ερχοταν μια μερα ακι σου ελεγε συγνωμη και να ξεκινησετε παλι απο την αρχη,χωρις ψεματα κλπ θα τον δεχοσουν?

----------


## Αποστολια

> το ειπες και μονη σου ΙΣΩΣ
> ως προς ποιον παραγοντα δεν κανει καλο η αυτοπεποιθηση?μα δεν ειναι θεμα αυτοπεποιθησης δικια σου που εχει τετοια συμπεριφορα ο αλλος
> 
> ας πουμε ερχοταν μια μερα ακι σου ελεγε συγνωμη και να ξεκινησετε παλι απο την αρχη,χωρις ψεματα κλπ θα τον δεχοσουν?


Θα δέχομουν ναι.χωρίς δεύτερη σκεψη.γιατί ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ερωτευτεις ξανά από την αρχη.Περιμενα να σου πω την αλήθεια ότι θα μου εστελνε ένα μήνυμα να μου πει συγνώμη και να το συζητήσουμε από κοντά. Αλλά τελικά δεν το έκανε.εκεί κολλάει και η αυτοπεποιθηση που σου λέω. Πιστευα οτι του αρεσα με αυτά που ελεγε.τελικα μου απεδειξε ότι έχω δίκιο σε οσα πίστευω εξαρχης για μένα.

----------


## panos19

> Θα δέχομουν ναι.χωρίς δεύτερη σκεψη.γιατί ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ερωτευτεις ξανά από την αρχη.Περιμενα να σου πω την αλήθεια ότι θα μου εστελνε ένα μήνυμα να μου πει συγνώμη και να το συζητήσουμε από κοντά. Αλλά τελικά δεν το έκανε.εκεί κολλάει και η αυτοπεποιθηση που σου λέω. Πιστευα οτι του αρεσα με αυτά που ελεγε.τελικα μου απεδειξε ότι έχω δίκιο σε οσα πίστευω εξαρχης για μένα.


με τοσα που σου εχει κανει και θες να επιστρεψεις σε αυτον τι να πω!!
καλα λενε οτι εχουν περασει τα κακα παιδια

και τι σημαινει αυτο να εισαι με καποιον που δεν σου φερθηκε καλα

----------


## kopela93

Εμένα μού έστειλε σήμερα ενώ χθες δε μιλήσαμε καθόλου 
Έστειλε ένα σκέτο "οκει"
Το γουρούνι που είναι ρε παιδιά ίσα ίσα να προκαλέσει και να φύγει 
Τι μλκς 
Φυσικά δεν απάντησα

----------


## Αποστολια

> με τοσα που σου εχει κανει και θες να επιστρεψεις σε αυτον τι να πω!!
> καλα λενε οτι εχουν περασει τα κακα παιδια
> 
> και τι σημαινει αυτο να εισαι με καποιον που δεν σου φερθηκε καλα


Όταν τον γνώρισα τον πρώτο καιρό δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν παντρεμενος.έτσι την πάτησα. Βέβαια μετά θα επρεπε να φύγω τρέχοντας αλλά τι περιμενεις.φαντασου πόσο άδεια είναι η ζωή μου που θέλω να γυρίσω σε αυτόν. Δεν έχουν περαση τα κακά παιδιά απλώς δεν εχει μεινει και κανένα καλό για εμάς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εμένα μού έστειλε σήμερα ενώ χθες δε μιλήσαμε καθόλου 
> Έστειλε ένα σκέτο "οκει"
> Το γουρούνι που είναι ρε παιδιά ίσα ίσα να προκαλέσει και να φύγει 
> Τι μλκς 
> Φυσικά δεν απάντησα


Το οκει που πήγαινε?

----------


## panos19

> Όταν τον γνώρισα τον πρώτο καιρό δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν παντρεμενος.έτσι την πάτησα. Βέβαια μετά θα επρεπε να φύγω τρέχοντας αλλά τι περιμενεις.φαντασου πόσο άδεια είναι η ζωή μου που θέλω να γυρίσω σε αυτόν. Δεν έχουν περαση τα κακά παιδιά απλώς δεν εχει μεινει και κανένα καλό για εμάς.


αν στο έλεγε θα άλλαζε κάτι? 
βρες άλλον ! άμα ψάξεις μπορείς να βρεις καλό παιδί

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Γνωριζα ότι με ήθελε μόνο για το σεξ.απλά θεωρησα με το χαζό μου μυαλό ότι αν βρισκομασταν πιο πολλές φορές ίσως τον κερδιζε ο χαρακτήρας ίσως ισως.νόμιζα ότι κάτι θα νοιωσει.


Μη παρεξηγηθείς και νομίσεις ότι θέλω να σε προσβάλω. Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο . Θέλετε να υποτιμήσετε το σεξ και να παρουσιάσετε σαν κάτι ανώτερο την εκτίμηση του χαρακτήρα κάποιου, λόγω απωθημένου που υπάρχει λόγω έλλειψης ή πλήρους στέρησης σεξ. Για αυτό τα λες αυτά και για αυτό υπεραναλύεις όλο το παρασκήνιο αυτών των γνωριμιών , που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν ένα τίποτε. 

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα και σε εσένα και σε πολλούς άλλους, είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει στη ζωή σας τώρα ολοκληρωμένη σχέση να σας γεμίζει . Και γεμίζετε το μυαλό σας σαχλαμάρες.
Γιατί όλη αυτή η ανάλυση αυτό είναι . Τρίχες. Σαχλαμάρες. ΑΝ έβγαινες έξω και έβρισκες έναν που να μη σε χαλάει και ξεσκιζόσασταν δεν θα σκεφτόσουν όλες αυτές τις ΑΗΔΙΕΣ, που γράφεις. Γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται .

Υ.Γ. Και σε μένα παίζει αυτό . Θυμάμαι κάποιες ευκαιρίες του παρελθόντος που τις κλώτσησα ο ίδιος, λόγω άλλων καταστάσεων που αντιμετώπιζα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μη παρεξηγηθείς και νομίσεις ότι θέλω να σε προσβάλω. Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο . Θέλετε να υποτιμήσετε το σεξ και να παρουσιάσετε σαν κάτι ανώτερο την εκτίμηση του χαρακτήρα κάποιου, λόγω απωθημένου που υπάρχει λόγω έλλειψης ή πλήρους στέρησης σεξ. Για αυτό τα λες αυτά και για αυτό υπεραναλύεις όλο το παρασκήνιο αυτών των γνωριμιών , που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν ένα τίποτε. 
> 
> Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα και σε εσένα και σε πολλούς άλλους, είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει στη ζωή σας τώρα ολοκληρωμένη σχέση να σας γεμίζει . Και γεμίζετε το μυαλό σας σαχλαμάρες.
> Γιατί όλη αυτή η ανάλυση αυτό είναι . Τρίχες. Σαχλαμάρες. ΑΝ έβγαινες έξω και έβρισκες έναν που να μη σε χαλάει και ξεσκιζόσασταν δεν θα σκεφτόσουν όλες αυτές τις ΑΗΔΙΕΣ, που γράφεις. Γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται .
> 
> Υ.Γ. Και σε μένα παίζει αυτό . Θυμάμαι κάποιες ευκαιρίες του παρελθόντος που τις κλώτσησα ο ίδιος, λόγω άλλων καταστάσεων που αντιμετώπιζα.


Εσύ πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι αν κάναμε σεξ μια φορά αυτό που ήθελε δηλαδή και αυτό που ήθελα και εγώ δεν λέω ότι είναι κακό να θες αυτό,πιστευεις ότι την επομενη θα τον εβρισκα?
Εκεί θυμωνω εγώ. Δεν θυμωνω που ηθελε σεξ αλλά που για να κάνει σεξ έπρεπε να πει όλο αυτό το παραμυθι.
Υποθετω εσύ αν έχεις μια τέτοια γνωριμία θα έλεγες από την αρχή είμαι παντρεμενος και θέλω αυτό. Δεν θα εταζες αγαπες και λουλουδια.
Και επίσης δεν έχει να κάνει που δεν εχω κάνει σεξ νομίζω. Γιατί και καποια χορτασμενη από σεξ αν εβγαινε μαζί του και τις έλεγε ψέματα τον ίδιο θυμό και στεναχωρια θα ειχε.

----------


## Αποστολια

> αν στο έλεγε θα άλλαζε κάτι? 
> βρες άλλον ! άμα ψάξεις μπορείς να βρεις καλό παιδί


Μα σου λέω και τώρα άμα γυριζε και έλεγε συγνώμη θα την δεχομουν.
Ψάχνουμε καλά παιδιά αλλά είναι πιασμενα μάλλον.

----------


## kopela93

> Το οκει που πήγαινε?


Στο πουθενά
Θέλει να τραβήξει προσοχή

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Εσύ πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι αν κάναμε σεξ μια φορά αυτό που ήθελε δηλαδή και αυτό που ήθελα και εγώ δεν λέω ότι είναι κακό να θες αυτό,πιστευεις ότι την επομενη θα τον εβρισκα?
> Εκεί θυμωνω εγώ. Δεν θυμωνω που ηθελε σεξ αλλά που για να κάνει σεξ έπρεπε να πει όλο αυτό το παραμυθι.
> Υποθετω εσύ αν έχεις μια τέτοια γνωριμία θα έλεγες από την αρχή είμαι παντρεμενος και θέλω αυτό. Δεν θα εταζες αγαπες και λουλουδια.
> Και επίσης δεν έχει να κάνει που δεν εχω κάνει σεξ νομίζω. Γιατί και καποια χορτασμενη από σεξ αν εβγαινε μαζί του και τις έλεγε ψέματα τον ίδιο θυμό και στεναχωρια θα ειχε.


Κάποια πιο ... καπάτσα, μάλλον θα το ξεκαθάριζε νωρίς. Εγώ , αν με ρωτάς προσωπικά , ναι , δεν κρύβω ποτέ την αλήθεια για μένα. Στην παρούσα φάση , δεν θα έκανα παιχνίδι με ελεύθερες γυναίκες, παρά μόνο με παντρεμένες , για να είναι με ίσους όρους . Και μια παντρεμένη που φλερτάρει , πάει κατευθείαν για σεξ, δεν θέλει κάτι άλλο , οπότε προτιμάται .
Το πρόβλημά σου, είναι ότι δεν βρίσκεις κάποιον περισσότερο του γούστου σου. Αυτός δεν σου έκατσε καλά. Και κάθεσαι και αναλύεις αν ήταν έτσι , αν ήταν αλλιώς κτλ κτλ . Κάποια που ψάχνεται πιο πολύ, θα το έκαιγε το χαρτί σε λίγα λεπτά και θα πήγαινε για επόμενο . Εσύ, μόνο εδώ, η ανάλυση που έχεις γράψει , πλησιάζει σε σελίδες τους αθλίους του βίκτωρος ουγκώ, την πλήρη έκδοση . Το να θυμώνεις, να κάνεις υποθέσεις, να κρίνεις αν ήταν σωστό το τι έταζε και δεν έταζε ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΣΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ. 
Με το να χάνεις χρόνο δεν σε βγάζει πουθενά. Κοιτάς να τον αξιοποιήσεις.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κάποια πιο ... καπάτσα, μάλλον θα το ξεκαθάριζε νωρίς. Εγώ , αν με ρωτάς προσωπικά , ναι , δεν κρύβω ποτέ την αλήθεια για μένα. Στην παρούσα φάση , δεν θα έκανα παιχνίδι με ελεύθερες γυναίκες, παρά μόνο με παντρεμένες , για να είναι με ίσους όρους . Και μια παντρεμένη που φλερτάρει , πάει κατευθείαν για σεξ, δεν θέλει κάτι άλλο , οπότε προτιμάται .
> Το πρόβλημά σου, είναι ότι δεν βρίσκεις κάποιον περισσότερο του γούστου σου. Αυτός δεν σου έκατσε καλά. Και κάθεσαι και αναλύεις αν ήταν έτσι , αν ήταν αλλιώς κτλ κτλ . Κάποια που ψάχνεται πιο πολύ, θα το έκαιγε το χαρτί σε λίγα λεπτά και θα πήγαινε για επόμενο . Εσύ, μόνο εδώ, η ανάλυση που έχεις γράψει , πλησιάζει σε σελίδες τους αθλίους του βίκτωρος ουγκώ, την πλήρη έκδοση . Το να θυμώνεις, να κάνεις υποθέσεις, να κρίνεις αν ήταν σωστό το τι έταζε και δεν έταζε ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΣΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ. 
> Με το να χάνεις χρόνο δεν σε βγάζει πουθενά. Κοιτάς να τον αξιοποιήσεις.


Μα δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο να κάνω. Εχω κλειστει στον εαυτο μου χειρότερα από πριν.ή μοναξιά αγγιζει το ταβανι.και η παρηγορια μου είναι αυτες οι σελιδες που αγγίζουν τους αθλιους του Ουγκω.Επίσης το να μιλάω με κορίτσια με προβληματα στις σχεσεις του με βοηθαει να βλέπω και εγώ τα πράγματα αλλιως.

Και η ελευθερη μπορεί να πάει κατευθείαν σε σεξ αν είναι καμία καπατσα αλλά δεν τις προτιματε γιατί οι ελευθερες μπορεί να σας δημιουργησουν πιο πολλές φασαριες μετά ενώ η παντρεμενη θα γυρίσει στον άντρας της γιατί θα σας βλέπει μόνο για σεξ.

Ελαχιστες όμως παντρεμενες θα αφήσουν τους άντρες τους για να βγουν με μαλακες (δεν λέω για σενα για αυτόν που γνώρισα λεω) γιατί και ο άντρας τους σίγουρα θα είναι πολύ καλυτερος τους.Είναι και καπατσες βλέπεις.Και έτσι την πληρωνουμε και εμείς οι ελευθερες αβγαλτες και μη καπατσες.

----------


## panos19

> Μα σου λέω και τώρα άμα γυριζε και έλεγε συγνώμη θα την δεχομουν.
> Ψάχνουμε καλά παιδιά αλλά είναι πιασμενα μάλλον.


μάλλον δεν ψάχνεται αρκετά καλά:-)
είσαι ανοικτή σε φλερτ? τι είναι αυτό που σε γοητεύει σε κάποιον? 

πολλοί εύκολα συγχωρείς, να υποθέσω και την απιστία?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Στο πουθενά
> Θέλει να τραβήξει προσοχή


Καλά έκανες και δεν απάντησες τότε.

----------


## kopela93

> Καλά έκανες και δεν απάντησες τότε.


Θα ξαναστειλει λες;;; Τι θα γίνει με αυτήν την ιστορία; Τού είπα ένα σωρό πράγματα να μη μιλάμε ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε χίλια δυο του είπα κι αυτός εκεί!!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> μάλλον δεν ψάχνεται αρκετά καλά:-)
> είσαι ανοικτή σε φλερτ? τι είναι αυτό που σε γοητεύει σε κάποιον? 
> 
> πολλοί εύκολα συγχωρείς, να υποθέσω και την απιστία?


Δεν έχω φλερτ γιατί είμαι κλεισμενη μέσα. Μόνο δουλειά πηγαίνω τελευταια.δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο να σου πω με γοητευει αυτό η το άλλο. 
Την απιστια εφόσον έκανα σεξ δεν θα την συγχωρουσα.τώρα και να απιστησει κάποιος αν είναι μαζί μου καλά θα κάνει. Βέβαια θα μου πεις ας σε χωρισει οποιος θέλει. Αυτό γίνεται δηλαδή.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θα ξαναστειλει λες;;; Τι θα γίνει με αυτήν την ιστορία; Τού είπα ένα σωρό πράγματα να μη μιλάμε ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε χίλια δυο του είπα κι αυτός εκεί!!!


Ε άμα ξανά στείλει με τόσα που του είπες είναι επιεικώς ηλιθιος.εσύ θες να ξανά στείλει?

----------


## kopela93

> Ε άμα ξανά στείλει με τόσα που του είπες είναι επιεικώς ηλιθιος.εσύ θες να ξανά στείλει?


Δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Είναι ηλίθιος;;;;
Ή μήπως κάτι άλλο;
Εγώ δε θέλω να στείλει δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αυτό. 
Απλά όταν στέλνει κάθε φορά χαμογελάω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Είναι ηλίθιος;;;;
> Ή μήπως κάτι άλλο;
> Εγώ δε θέλω να στείλει δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αυτό. 
> Απλά όταν στέλνει κάθε φορά χαμογελάω


Αν μπορείς κοψτο και εσύ μην ξανά απαντήσεις στα μηνύματα του.εσένα χαλάει άλλωστε όλο αυτό.

----------


## panos19

> Δεν έχω φλερτ γιατί είμαι κλεισμενη μέσα. Μόνο δουλειά πηγαίνω τελευταια.δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο να σου πω με γοητευει αυτό η το άλλο. 
> Την απιστια εφόσον έκανα σεξ δεν θα την συγχωρουσα.τώρα και να απιστησει κάποιος αν είναι μαζί μου καλά θα κάνει. Βέβαια θα μου πεις ας σε χωρισει οποιος θέλει. Αυτό γίνεται δηλαδή.


αν ειχες ομως θα ησουν ανοικτη?
δεν πηγαινεις γυμναστηριο,σε καποιο παρκο για περπατημα
εχεις καποιο κατοικιδιο?

γιατι καλα να κανει?γιατι υποτιμας τον εαυτοσ σου?
αν επιτρεπεται θα ηθελες να μου περιγραψεις πως εισαι εξωτερικα?ή εδω ή σε πμ αν θες

----------


## Αποστολια

> αν ειχες ομως θα ησουν ανοικτη?
> δεν πηγαινεις γυμναστηριο,σε καποιο παρκο για περπατημα
> εχεις καποιο κατοικιδιο?
> 
> γιατι καλα να κανει?γιατι υποτιμας τον εαυτοσ σου?
> αν επιτρεπεται θα ηθελες να μου περιγραψεις πως εισαι εξωτερικα?ή εδω ή σε πμ αν θες


Αν είχα φλερτ που να μου άρεσε ο αλλος θα ήμουν ανοιχτη ναι.αλλά ξέρω ότι σπάνια μου αρέσει κάποιος πολύ.
Μένω σε χωριό. Και ο φιλος μου σε πολη.τώρα το καλοκαιρι δεν πηγαίνω σχεδόν καθόλου στον φίλο μου.όποτε μένω χωριό. Έχω σκύλο.αλλά στο χωριό δεν υπάρχει τίποτα μη νομίζεις και όσοι με φλερταραν δεν μου αρεσαν.άσε που δεν θα διάλεγα από το χωριό για να γινω ρεζιλι μετά με το προβλημα μου.

Όταν είσαι με κάποιον και δεν κάνεις σεξ σίγουρα ο άλλος κάτι θα κάνει με άλλη φυσιολογικό μου ακούγεται.ειναι ανάγκη που εμείς οι ασεξουαλ δεν έχουμε. 

Περιγραφη να σου κάνω και από εδώ.Είμαι 49 κιλά κοντη 1.61 ξανθό μάλλι βαμμενο βέβαια όχι φυσικό και κάστανα ματιά. Αλλα δεν λέει κάτι ή περιγραφή αν δεν δεις τον άλλον από κοντά.

----------


## panos19

> Αν είχα φλερτ που να μου άρεσε ο αλλος θα ήμουν ανοιχτη ναι.αλλά ξέρω ότι σπάνια μου αρέσει κάποιος πολύ.
> Μένω σε χωριό. Και ο φιλος μου σε πολη.τώρα το καλοκαιρι δεν πηγαίνω σχεδόν καθόλου στον φίλο μου.όποτε μένω χωριό. Έχω σκύλο.αλλά στο χωριό δεν υπάρχει τίποτα μη νομίζεις και όσοι με φλερταραν δεν μου αρεσαν.άσε που δεν θα διάλεγα από το χωριό για να γινω ρεζιλι μετά με το προβλημα μου.
> 
> Όταν είσαι με κάποιον και δεν κάνεις σεξ σίγουρα ο άλλος κάτι θα κάνει με άλλη φυσιολογικό μου ακούγεται.ειναι ανάγκη που εμείς οι ασεξουαλ δεν έχουμε. 
> 
> Περιγραφη να σου κάνω και από εδώ.Είμαι 49 κιλά κοντη 1.61 ξανθό μάλλι βαμμενο βέβαια όχι φυσικό και κάστανα ματιά. Αλλα δεν λέει κάτι ή περιγραφή αν δεν δεις τον άλλον από κοντά.



μηπως δεν θελεις να αγαπησεις αλλον,περιμενοντας τον παντρεμενο?
σε διπλανα χωρια δεν υπαρχει καποιος καλος?για μπανια δεν πας?

εσυ ομως θελεις να κανεις σεξ,εχεις φαντασιωσεις αλλα κατα καποιον λογω φοβασε,οχι οτι το απεχθανεσαι,αρα δεν θεωρησε ασεξουαλ με αυτην την εννοια

απο περιγραφη μια χαρα μου φαινεσαι,την λεξη κοντη καλυτερρα να την αλλαξεις και να λες μικροκαμωμενη ακουγεται ποιο καλα

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Μα δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο να κάνω. Εχω κλειστει στον εαυτο μου χειρότερα από πριν.ή μοναξιά αγγιζει το ταβανι.και η παρηγορια μου είναι αυτες οι σελιδες που αγγίζουν τους αθλιους του Ουγκω.Επίσης το να μιλάω με κορίτσια με προβληματα στις σχεσεις του με βοηθαει να βλέπω και εγώ τα πράγματα αλλιως.



Σου αρέσει η κλάψα. Μπορείς να παίξεις με άλλους. Θα πάψεις να ασχολείσαι με καμμένες , τελειωμένες ιστορίες. Το να συζητάς για αυτές, δεν βγάζει τίποτε. Δαπάνη χρόνου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> μηπως δεν θελεις να αγαπησεις αλλον,περιμενοντας τον παντρεμενο?
> σε διπλανα χωρια δεν υπαρχει καποιος καλος?για μπανια δεν πας?
> 
> εσυ ομως θελεις να κανεις σεξ,εχεις φαντασιωσεις αλλα κατα καποιον λογω φοβασε,οχι οτι το απεχθανεσαι,αρα δεν θεωρησε ασεξουαλ με αυτην την εννοια
> 
> απο περιγραφη μια χαρα μου φαινεσαι,την λεξη κοντη καλυτερρα να την αλλαξεις και να λες μικροκαμωμενη ακουγεται ποιο καλα


Ακόμη σκέφτομαι τον παντρεμενο.ασε που είναι δύσκολο να βρω κάποιον. Και από τη δουλειά όλοι ξέρουν οτι έχω σχέση. Οπότε δύσκολο. 

Για μπανιο πηγαίνω στο τροχοσπιτο που έχουν οι δικοι μου σε ένα μέρος που δεν έχει πολυ κόσμο. Και έχει κυρίως πιο μεγάλους σε ηλικια.

Ούτε οι ασεξουαλ το απεχθανονται.απλώς δεν έχουν την ανάγκη να το κάνουν. Εγώ έχω επιθυμια που και που το σκέφτομαι συνεχως αλλά δεν έχω τόση ανάγκη να το κάνω νομιζω.μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη έχω να αισθανθω ποθητη ότι κάποιος με γουστάρει πραγματικα.

----------


## panos19

> Ακόμη σκέφτομαι τον παντρεμενο.ασε που είναι δύσκολο να βρω κάποιον. Και από τη δουλειά όλοι ξέρουν οτι έχω σχέση. Οπότε δύσκολο. 
> 
> Για μπανιο πηγαίνω στο τροχοσπιτο που έχουν οι δικοι μου σε ένα μέρος που δεν έχει πολυ κόσμο. Και έχει κυρίως πιο μεγάλους σε ηλικια.
> 
> Ούτε οι ασεξουαλ το απεχθανονται.απλώς δεν έχουν την ανάγκη να το κάνουν. Εγώ έχω επιθυμια που και που το σκέφτομαι συνεχως αλλά δεν έχω τόση ανάγκη να το κάνω νομιζω.μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη έχω να αισθανθω ποθητη ότι κάποιος με γουστάρει πραγματικα.


γνωριμιες απο το ιντερνετ θα εκανες?
αν δεν ηξεραν οτι εχεςι σχεση,εκανες σχεση απο την δουλεια?

γιατι πας και εσυ εκει που πανε ηλικιωμενοι?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σου αρέσει η κλάψα. Μπορείς να παίξεις με άλλους. Θα πάψεις να ασχολείσαι με καμμένες , τελειωμένες ιστορίες. Το να συζητάς για αυτές, δεν βγάζει τίποτε. Δαπάνη χρόνου.


Ναι μωρε οκ μου αρέσει η κλαψα.

Να παιξω?βλέπεις να παιζω με κανεναν?

Αν με ανακουφιζει η συζητηση εμένα εσύ τι πρόβλημα εχεις?

Εδώ είναι φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης.δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις καταλάβει. Γιατί και προηγούμενως είδα μια απαραδεκτη απάντηση σου σε μια κοπέλα λεγοντας την ανεραστη αν θυμάμαι καλά ενώ η ίδια είπε ότι έχει κατάθλιψη και είναι λογικό να είναι έτσι.Γνωριζεις από καταθλιψη?Σου εύχομαι ποτέ να μην έρθεις στην θέση μας Και νοιωσεις σε όλα τα επίπεδα ακομη και στο σεξουαλικο πεθαμενος.
Τώρα απ έξω από το χορο μπορεις να πεις πολλά τραγούδια.

----------


## Αποστολια

> γνωριμιες απο το ιντερνετ θα εκανες?
> αν δεν ηξεραν οτι εχεςι σχεση,εκανες σχεση απο την δουλεια?
> 
> γιατι πας και εσυ εκει που πανε ηλικιωμενοι?


Γνωριμιες από το ίντερνετ όχι ποτέ. Δεν έχω σοσιαλ δεν έχω τίποτα. 
Από τη δουλεια με πελατη είχα βγει.τον πρωην.θα ξανά εβγαινα ναι.

Δεν έχω παρεες να πάω και αλλού.

----------


## panos19

> Γνωριμιες από το ίντερνετ όχι ποτέ. Δεν έχω σοσιαλ δεν έχω τίποτα. 
> Από τη δουλεια με πελατη είχα βγει.τον πρωην.θα ξανά εβγαινα ναι.
> 
> Δεν έχω παρεες να πάω και αλλού.


να μπεις σε site γνωριμιων καθαρα,οχι μεσω social

ααφου θα εβγαινες,τι σε εμποδιζει απο το να αρχισεις μεσω τις δουλειας?

πας μονη σου,εκει γινονται παιχνιδια στην θαλασσα

----------


## Αποστολια

> να μπεις σε site γνωριμιων καθαρα,οχι μεσω social
> 
> ααφου θα εβγαινες,τι σε εμποδιζει απο το να αρχισεις μεσω τις δουλειας?
> 
> πας μονη σου,εκει γινονται παιχνιδια στην θαλασσα


Δεν θα γνωριζα ποτέ από site γνωριμιών. 

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος από την δουλειά που να θέλει να βγούμε τώρα.

Μόνη πάω ναι.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ναι μωρε οκ μου αρέσει η κλαψα.
> 
> Να παιξω?βλέπεις να παιζω με κανεναν?
> 
> Αν με ανακουφιζει η συζητηση εμένα εσύ τι πρόβλημα εχεις?
> 
> Εδώ είναι φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης.δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις καταλάβει. Γιατί και προηγούμενως είδα μια απαραδεκτη απάντηση σου σε μια κοπέλα λεγοντας την ανεραστη αν θυμάμαι καλά ενώ η ίδια είπε ότι έχει κατάθλιψη και είναι λογικό να είναι έτσι.Γνωριζεις από καταθλιψη?Σου εύχομαι ποτέ να μην έρθεις στην θέση μας Και νοιωσεις σε όλα τα επίπεδα ακομη και στο σεξουαλικο πεθαμενος.
> Τώρα απ έξω από το χορο μπορεις να πεις πολλά τραγούδια.


Κοίτα , είχα αντιμετωπίσει δυσκολίες, που άλλοι πάθαν κατάθλιψη Απλά ήμουν άνθρωπος της δράσης. 
Όσο είναι ζωντανός κάποιος , μπορεί να πηγαίνει μπροστά και να αφήνει τα προβλήματα πίσω. 
Η άλλη ρώταγε αν θέλουν οι άνδρες να κάνουν φιλίες με γυναίκες και να βγαίνουν σαν φιλαράκια ... και της είπα ότι όχι δεν το θέλουν. 
Αυτά τα κάνουν κάτι μόμολα, δειλοί , ανέραστοι και συνδιασμός και των τριών . Ρεαλιστική απάντηση , που αφορά τους άνδρες που ζουν τη ζωή. 
Αν θέλει να πιστεύει κάτι άλλο , με γεια της και χαρά της. Αν ρωτάει όμως , ειδικά σε ανοιχτά μέρη , που μπορεί να κυκλοφορούν 
πρωτόγονοι που θέλουν να κάνουν σεξ με γυναίκες και δεν είναι ... ασέξουαλ ... υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πάρει τέτοιες απαντήσεις. Δυσάρεστες για αυτήν όπως φάνηκε. 

Αν είναι δυνατόν. 

_-Γεια σου κοριτσάκι. Μου αρέσεις πολύ. Θέλεις να γίνουμε φίλοι ;
-Ναι Λούλη, να γίνουμε φίλοι , απλά να μου υποσχεθείς ότι θα πίνουμε μόνο τήλιο και δεν θα μου πιάσεις τον πωπό.
-Εντάξει κοριτσάκι , μη φοβάσαι , θα έχω μόνιμα στο παντελόνι το Λούτσο._ 

Θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τον Τοτό και τη Μαίρη που κοιμήθηκαν στο ίδιο κρεβάτι και της είπε, ότι για να τον πάρει ο ύπνος, πρέπει να βάλει το δαχτυλάκι του στον αφαλό της.
_-ΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ... ΑΥΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΦΑΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ...
-ΓΙΑΤΙ, ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ;_

----------


## panos19

> Δεν θα γνωριζα ποτέ από site γνωριμιών. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος από την δουλειά που να θέλει να βγούμε τώρα.
> 
> Μόνη πάω ναι.


πηγαινε ομως σε παραλιες με νεο κοσμο για να κανεςι καμια γνωριμια
αδερφη,ξαδερφες δεν εχετε σχεση?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κοίτα , είχα αντιμετωπίσει δυσκολίες, που άλλοι πάθαν κατάθλιψη Απλά ήμουν άνθρωπος της δράσης. 
> Όσο είναι ζωντανός κάποιος , μπορεί να πηγαίνει μπροστά και να αφήνει τα προβλήματα πίσω. 
> Η άλλη ρώταγε αν θέλουν οι άνδρες να κάνουν φιλίες με γυναίκες και να βγαίνουν σαν φιλαράκια ... και της είπα ότι όχι δεν το θέλουν. 
> Αυτά τα κάνουν κάτι μόμολα, δειλοί , ανέραστοι και συνδιασμός και των τριών . Ρεαλιστική απάντηση , που αφορά τους άνδρες που ζουν τη ζωή. 
> Αν θέλει να πιστεύει κάτι άλλο , με γεια της και χαρά της. Αν ρωτάει όμως , ειδικά σε ανοιχτά μέρη , που μπορεί να κυκλοφορούν 
> πρωτόγονοι που θέλουν να κάνουν σεξ με γυναίκες και δεν είναι ... ασέξουαλ ... υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πάρει τέτοιες απαντήσεις. Δυσάρεστες για αυτήν όπως φάνηκε. 
> 
> Αν είναι δυνατόν. 
> 
> ...


Εσύ είσαι άλλη περίπτωση. Εμείς ίσως έχουμε την προδιαθεση για καταθλιψή.είναι και το γονιδιακο βλεπεις.Όλοι ζωντανοι ειμαστε οκ.Αν πιστεύεις ότι το κάνουμε επιτηδες και δεν υπάρχει καταθλιψη και την δημιουργουμε εμείς θα σου ξανά πω ότι αν δεν ζησεις κάτι μην το κρινεις ποτέ.

Γιατί να μη θέλει ένας άντρας να κάνει φίλες γυναίκες?Δεν τις βλεπουν όλες σεξουαλικα.εσένα όλες οι γυναίκες που γνωρισες ήταν γκομεναρες σου άρεσαν όλες?Κάλλιστα θα μπορουσες να έχεις φίλη μια που δεν είναι στα γούστα σου και δεν θα σου αρεσε σα γυναίκα.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Γιατί να μη θέλει ένας άντρας να κάνει φίλες γυναίκες?Δεν τις βλεπουν όλες σεξουαλικα.εσένα όλες οι γυναίκες που γνωρισες ήταν γκομεναρες σου άρεσαν όλες?Κάλλιστα θα μπορουσες να έχεις φίλη μια που δεν είναι στα γούστα σου και δεν θα σου αρεσε σα γυναίκα.


Φοιτητής είχα κολλητές, που ήταν αρραβωνιασμένες. Από επαρχία. Με τη μία , στο τελευταίο έτος, αξιοποίησα φάση χωρισμού που πέρναγε , με τον μετέπειτα σύζυγό της.
Με την άλλη ... δεν την αξιοποίησα και το βλέπω ακόμη στον ύπνο μου. Πλέον βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες από fb με αυτές.

----------


## Αποστολια

Παιδιά το θέμα της lemon και της little γιατί μου λέει μεταφερθηκε και όταν πάω να το διαβασω γραφει ότι δεν έχετε δικαιωματα προσβασης σε αυτή τη σελιδα ξερει κανεις?

----------


## little

> Παιδιά το θέμα της lemon και της little γιατί μου λέει μεταφερθηκε και όταν πάω να το διαβασω γραφει ότι δεν έχετε δικαιωματα προσβασης σε αυτή τη σελιδα ξερει κανεις?


Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπήκα να δω...αλλά υποθέτω πως Ο ρεμεντη θα έβριζε σαν λιμενεργάτης και το έκλεισαν.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπήκα να δω...αλλά υποθέτω πως Ο ρεμεντη θα έβριζε σαν λιμενεργάτης και το έκλεισαν.


Το βρήκες τελικά? Εμένα δεν με αφήνει να το διαβάσω.

----------


## little

> Το βρήκες τελικά? Εμένα δεν με αφήνει να το διαβάσω.


ουτε εμένα...δεν ξερω τι έγινε όσο έλειπα ! Κάτι θα πε ο Αλ και ο Ρεμεντυ μαλλον και το κλείσανε !

----------


## Αποστολια

> ουτε εμένα...δεν ξερω τι έγινε όσο έλειπα ! Κάτι θα πε ο Αλ και ο Ρεμεντυ μαλλον και το κλείσανε !


Α Οκ ευχαριστώ. 
Είχα απορία τι να εκανα νόμιζα μπλοκαραν εμένα.

----------


## kopela93

Μού ξαναστειλε δεν άντεξε. Μια μέρα αποχή. Έστειλε στις 23 και τώρα στις 25
Μια μέρα μόνο κράτησε 
Ε ρε το μλκ. Δεν απάντησα 
Μια βλακεία έστειλε στο μεταξύ ένα χιουμοριστικό βίντεο 
Τα πάντα για την επιβεβαίωση τελικά......

----------


## Remedy

> Μού ξαναστειλε δεν άντεξε. Μια μέρα αποχή. Έστειλε στις 23 και τώρα στις 25
> Μια μέρα μόνο κράτησε 
> Ε ρε το μλκ. Δεν απάντησα 
> Μια βλακεία έστειλε στο μεταξύ ένα χιουμοριστικό βίντεο 
> Τα πάντα για την επιβεβαίωση τελικά......


παντα για την επιβεβαιωση και στο ταχα φιλικο... να μην πεις οτι δινει δικαιωματα.

----------


## Remedy

> Παιδιά το θέμα της lemon και της little γιατί μου λέει μεταφερθηκε και όταν πάω να το διαβασω γραφει ότι δεν έχετε δικαιωματα προσβασης σε αυτή τη σελιδα ξερει κανεις?


καμια φορα οταν ενα νημα εχει εναν τονο παραβιασεις σαν αυτες που εκανε η λιτλ οταν επαθε την υστερια και μας εβριζε ολους, αποσυρουν το νημα για να το καθαρισουν απο τα σκουπιδια.
αν ποτε το επιστρεψουν στην κυκλοφορια, θα λειπει σιγουρα το παραληρημα και ολα τα εκτος θεματος μηνυματα... θα δουμε...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μού ξαναστειλε δεν άντεξε. Μια μέρα αποχή. Έστειλε στις 23 και τώρα στις 25
> Μια μέρα μόνο κράτησε 
> Ε ρε το μλκ. Δεν απάντησα 
> Μια βλακεία έστειλε στο μεταξύ ένα χιουμοριστικό βίντεο 
> Τα πάντα για την επιβεβαίωση τελικά......


Σοβαρα μιλάς?ρε συ παρολα αυτά που τους είπες σου ξανά στειλε?τι είδους επιβεβαίωση δηλαδη να θέλει παλι?αφού του έχεις δώσει πολλές φορές επιβεβαίωση.Περίεργη συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Remedy

> Σοβαρα μιλάς?ρε συ παρολα αυτά που τους είπες σου ξανά στειλε?τι είδους επιβεβαίωση δηλαδη να θέλει παλι?αφού του έχεις δώσει πολλές φορές επιβεβαίωση.Περίεργη συμπεριφορά.


η επιβεβαιωση θα ειναι αν τυχον τσιμπησει η κοπελα και δει αυτος οτι ενδιαφερεται ακομα..

----------


## Αποστολια

> καμια φορα οταν ενα νημα εχει εναν τονο παραβιασεις σαν αυτες που εκανε η λιτλ οταν επαθε την υστερια και μας εβριζε ολους, αποσυρουν το νημα για να το καθαρισουν απο τα σκουπιδια.
> αν ποτε το επιστρεψουν στην κυκλοφορια, θα λειπει σιγουρα το παραληρημα και ολα τα εκτος θεματος μηνυματα... θα δουμε...


Α μάλιστα κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ που με ενημερωσες!Καλημέρα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> η επιβεβαιωση θα ειναι αν τυχον τσιμπησει η κοπελα και δει αυτος οτι ενδιαφερεται ακομα..


Μα το ξέρει ότι ενδιαφερεται ήδη. Του το έχει δείξει πολλές φορές.

----------


## Remedy

> Μα το ξέρει ότι ενδιαφερεται ήδη. Του το έχει δείξει πολλές φορές.


και τον εχει μπλοκαρει και πολλες φορες, οποτε κλονιζεται με καθε απομακρυνση της, οτι δεν τον θελει ουτε καν η κοπελα, που ηξερε οτι τον ηθελε.
στελνει για να δει αν τον θελει παρολες τις καφριλες που εχει κανει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> και τον εχει μπλοκαρει και πολλες φορες, οποτε κλονιζεται με καθε απομακρυνση της, οτι δεν τον θελει ουτε καν η κοπελα, που ηξερε οτι τον ηθελε.
> στελνει για να δει αν τον θελει παρολες τις καφριλες που εχει κανει.


Τελικα μονο εμενα με γραφουν κανονικοτατα και δεν ξανα στελνουν.με ενα μηνυμα να μη με ξανα ενοχλησει, το κανε.και εκει που θυμωνω ειναι που δεν ειπε και μια συγνωμη.

----------


## Αποστολια

Kopela τι θα κανεις?εχεις σκοπο να ξανα απαντησεις?

----------


## Remedy

> Τελικα μονο εμενα με γραφουν κανονικοτατα και δεν ξανα στελνουν.με ενα μηνυμα να μη με ξανα ενοχλησει, το κανε.και εκει που θυμωνω ειναι που δεν ειπε και μια συγνωμη.


για ποιο πραγμα να ζητησει συγνωμη; του ειπες οτι ηξερες για τον γαμο και τα παιδια του;

----------


## kopela93

Ναι παιδιά στέλνει και δεν το περίμενα ρε σεις. Δηλαδή αυτή τη φορά που τα είπα τόσο χύμα περίμενα να ξενερώσει. Ο τύπος είναι αλλού για αλλού.
Εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι εφόσον με είδε κι από κοντά κι απομακρύνθηκε θα ξενέρωσε, αλλά η επιβεβαίωση επιβεβαίωση
Δε φαίνεται να σταματάει 
Περίεργη συμπεριφορά όντως 
Όχι δεν απαντάω.
Αλλά θα ξαναστείλει 
Τελικά τι είδους επιβεβαίωση είναι αυτή; Μια μέρα δεν μπορεί να περιμένει και στέλνει

----------


## little

> καμια φορα οταν ενα νημα εχει εναν τονο παραβιασεις σαν αυτες που εκανε η λιτλ οταν επαθε την υστερια και μας εβριζε ολους, αποσυρουν το νημα για να το καθαρισουν απο τα σκουπιδια.
> αν ποτε το επιστρεψουν στην κυκλοφορια, θα λειπει σιγουρα το παραληρημα και ολα τα εκτος θεματος μηνυματα... θα δουμε...


καλά πας καλα ! εσυ εβριζες και επαθες υστερία και με ελεγες καημενακι πεινασμένο ! κανε μας την χάρη επιτέλους !
Θα το ξαναπω για τελευταια φορα αν εσενα θες να σου καθονται ολες απο το 2ο ραντεβου και το θεωρεις νορμαλ ΚΑΛΩΣ δεν με αφορα. Θα σέβεστε απο εδω και περα και τις επιλογες των αλλων !

----------


## kopela93

> και τον εχει μπλοκαρει και πολλες φορες, οποτε κλονιζεται με καθε απομακρυνση της, οτι δεν τον θελει ουτε καν η κοπελα, που ηξερε οτι τον ηθελε.
> στελνει για να δει αν τον θελει παρολες τις καφριλες που εχει κανει.


Κάθε φορά μπλοκ σε κάθε καφριλα. Κάθε φορά κράξιμο έξω από τα δόντια. Και εκεί αυτός. Αυτομαστιγώνεται
Ενώ του έχω πει τόσα. 
Αυτή τη φορά όμως έδειξα το ποσό ξενέρωσα. Ήμουν αρκετά σοβαρή με αυτά που είπα "δε χωράς πουθενά στη ζωή μου, δε με καλύπτεις" κι άλλες "βαριές κουβέντες" που θα έπρεπε να πάρει προσωπικά και να πει "ποιος σε χέζει άντε γεια" 
Και παρόλα αυτά πάλι στέλνει 
Κάνει μαλακία γιατί μπορεί να βρει αλλού επιβεβαίωση υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές.
Τόσο πολύ δεν ξεπέφτω ούτε εγώ!

----------


## kopela93

Γυναίκα είναι η ρέμεντυ

----------


## little

> Γυναίκα είναι η ρέμεντυ


καλά οκ ! Ό,τι δηλώσεις είσαι !

----------


## Αποστολια

> για ποιο πραγμα να ζητησει συγνωμη; του ειπες οτι ηξερες για τον γαμο και τα παιδια του;


οχι.ηθελε να προχωρησουμε και να του κανω στοματικο.και του λεω αμα μου πεις την αληθεια ολη θα προχωρησουμε και θα σου κανω.και μου ειπε οτι εχει δυο παιδια και ειναι παντρεμενος.οταν λοιπον εγω εκανα οτι ξαφνιαστηκα και στραβωσα το αλλαξε και ειπε οτι ειναι χωρισμενος με παιδια και μετα μου ειπε πες μου τι θες να ειμαι για να ειμαι.δουλευομασταν δηλαδη μεταξυ μας.του ειπα οτι φευγοντας εκεινο το βραδυ θα ρωτουσα αν οντως ειναι παντρεμενος μου λεει οτι και να γινει να ξερεις σε αγαπω.
ε και τις επομενες ημερες που μου εστειλε του ειπα να μη με ξανα ενοχλησει και οτι δεν προκειται να πω κατι σε κανεναν και θα μεινει ματαξυ μας και να μην αγχωνεται.και να σβησει και τα μηνυματα για να μη τα δει η γυναικα και μπλεξω.ε και δεν ξανα εστειλε.περιμενα να επιμεινει λιγο να ζητησει ενα συγνωμη να πει γιατι ολα αυτα τα ψεματα.αλλα αυτος με εγραψε κανονικοτατα.

----------


## Remedy

> οχι.ηθελε να προχωρησουμε και να του κανω στοματικο.και του λεω αμα μου πεις την αληθεια ολη θα προχωρησουμε και θα σου κανω.και μου ειπε οτι εχει δυο παιδια και ειναι παντρεμενος.οταν λοιπον εγω εκανα οτι ξαφνιαστηκα και στραβωσα το αλλαξε και ειπε οτι ειναι χωρισμενος με παιδια και μετα μου ειπε πες μου τι θες να ειμαι για να ειμαι.δουλευομασταν δηλαδη μεταξυ μας.του ειπα οτι φευγοντας εκεινο το βραδυ θα ρωτουσα αν οντως ειναι παντρεμενος μου λεει οτι και να γινει να ξερεις σε αγαπω.
> ε και τις επομενες ημερες που μου εστειλε του ειπα να μη με ξανα ενοχλησει και οτι δεν προκειται να πω κατι σε κανεναν και θα μεινει ματαξυ μας και να μην αγχωνεται.και να σβησει και τα μηνυματα για να μη τα δει η γυναικα και μπλεξω.ε και δεν ξανα εστειλε.περιμενα να επιμεινει λιγο να ζητησει ενα συγνωμη να πει γιατι ολα αυτα τα ψεματα.αλλα αυτος με εγραψε κανονικοτατα.


συγνωμη για τα ψεματα, δεν ζητησε γιατι δεν τα παραδεχτηκε ποτε. το επαιξε τρελιτσα τυπου "πες μου τι θες να ειμαι για να ειμαι".

"επισήμως", τον εδιωξες εσυ και του ειπες να μην σε ξαναενοχλησει κι αυτο εκανε. 
ουσιαστικα, εφυγες εσυ, γιατι δεν μπορουσε/ηθελε να προσφερει περισσοτερα πραγματα, αλλα κι εκεινος εβλεπε οτι ετσι, στα αυτοκινητα και στα ορθια, δεν τραβαει παραπανω το πραγμα...

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Remedy

> Γυναίκα είναι η ρέμεντυ


αστο καλε το κακομοιρικο. σιγα μην με νοιαζει αν αυτο το καημενο με θεωρει ανδρα... απλα αποδεικνυει την κατασταση στην οποια βρισκεται, με αυτα που λεει.. ολοι εχουν ματια και ειδαν..

----------


## Αποστολια

> Κάθε φορά μπλοκ σε κάθε καφριλα. Κάθε φορά κράξιμο έξω από τα δόντια. Και εκεί αυτός. Αυτομαστιγώνεται
> Ενώ του έχω πει τόσα. 
> Αυτή τη φορά όμως έδειξα το ποσό ξενέρωσα. Ήμουν αρκετά σοβαρή με αυτά που είπα "δε χωράς πουθενά στη ζωή μου, δε με καλύπτεις" κι άλλες "βαριές κουβέντες" που θα έπρεπε να πάρει προσωπικά και να πει "ποιος σε χέζει άντε γεια" 
> Και παρόλα αυτά πάλι στέλνει 
> Κάνει μαλακία γιατί μπορεί να βρει αλλού επιβεβαίωση υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές.
> Τόσο πολύ δεν ξεπέφτω ούτε εγώ!


Απαραδεκτος απλα.αν μπορεις μην του ξανα απαντας.αλλα ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αν σου αρεσει καποιος.δεν σε αφηνει και εσενα να προχωρησεις ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## kopela93

Δε θα σού έλεγε συγνώμη για τα ψέματα γιατί ο τύπος έχει λογικά ένα δυστυχισμένο γάμο και κάνει δεύτερη ζωή (παράλληλη) γιατί αυτή που έχει δεν τον καλύπτει αλλά συμβιβάζεται για πολλούς λόγους. 
Δε ζητάει συγνώμη ο άνθρωπος για κάτι που είναι και δε θέλει να αλλάξει
Σα να σου λέω εγώ ζήτα συγνώμη για κάτι που είναι καθημερινότητα σου και έχεις αποφασίσει να είναι έτσι 
Συγνώμη όχι, αλλά θα μπορούσε να ήταν ειλικρινής κι όχι ο μλκς που είναι. Αλλά λογικά φοβάται να αντιμετωπίσει τη ζωή του κατάματα και δεν είναι ειλικρινής ούτε με τον εαυτό του. Δε θέλει και μπλεξίματα. Είναι όλα μαζί 
Αλλά και εσύ, δε χρειάζεται να ζητάς από τον άλλο να σου πει την αλήθεια για να κάνεις κάτι σεξουαλικό μαζί του. Απλά κάντο επειδή το θες, ή μην το κάνεις επειδή δεν το θες.
Γενικά, δε θα σου πουν την αλήθεια ούτε ζητώντας το ούτε "εκβιάζοντας" τους. Πρέπει να θέλουν να σού πουν την αλήθεια από μόνοι τους χωρίς να δώσεις κανένα αντάλλαγμα. Αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω ήθελες να του δώσεις ένα κίνητρο για να πάρεις κι εσύ μια ειλικρινή απάντηση. 
Είσαι τυχερή όμως που σε αφήνει και το σέβεται. Δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αυτό και είναι καλύτερα έτσι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> συγνωμη για τα ψεματα, δεν ζητησε γιατι δεν τα παραδεχτηκε ποτε. το επαιξε τρελιτσα τυπου "πες μου τι θες να ειμαι για να ειμαι".
> 
> "επισήμως", τον εδιωξες εσυ και του ειπες να μην σε ξαναενοχλησει κι αυτο εκανε. 
> ουσιαστικα, εφυγες εσυ, γιατι δεν μπορουσε/ηθελε να προσφερει περισσοτερα πραγματα, αλλα κι εκεινος εβλεπε οτι ετσι, στα αυτοκινητα και στα ορθια, δεν τραβαει παραπανω το πραγμα...


να σου πω την αληθεια περιμενα να προσπαθησει λιγο ακομη.ειχα αυτη την ελπιδα.και οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα δεν προλαβα να του κανω αυτα που ηθελα.

στεναχωριεμαι οχι γιατι τον εχασα σιγα το κελεπουρι.στεναχωριεμαι γιατι πλεον η σεξουαλικη επιθυμια ειναι μηδενικη,και γιατι για να μου αρεσει αλλος και να του αρεσω και εγω τωρα ισως περασουν χρονια οποτε ειμαι χιλιομετρα μακρια απο τον στοχο μου.επρεπε να μη μιλησω και εγω και να συνεχισω αλλα και παλι δεν μου εβγαινε με τοσο ψεμα να κανω κατι.αηδιαζα με την κοροιδια

----------


## little

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## little

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## little

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## kopela93

> να σου πω την αληθεια περιμενα να προσπαθησει λιγο ακομη.ειχα αυτη την ελπιδα.και οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα δεν προλαβα να του κανω αυτα που ηθελα.
> 
> στεναχωριεμαι οχι γιατι τον εχασα σιγα το κελεπουρι.στεναχωριεμαι γιατι πλεον η σεξουαλικη επιθυμια ειναι μηδενικη,και γιατι για να μου αρεσει αλλος και να του αρεσω και εγω τωρα ισως περασουν χρονια οποτε ειμαι χιλιομετρα μακρια απο τον στοχο μου.επρεπε να μη μιλησω και εγω και να συνεχισω αλλα και παλι δεν μου εβγαινε με τοσο ψεμα να κανω κατι.αηδιαζα με την κοροιδια


Μη στεναχωριέσαι λοιπόν γιατί βάζεις με το μυαλό σου σκέψεις του τύπου "δε θα βρω άλλον επειδή δε θα μού βγει" 
Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα να γνωρίσεις εκεί έξω και ο καθένας θα σου βγάλει κάτι διαφορετικό και θα εκπλαγείς μόνο αν γνωρίσεις άτομα θα δεις τι θα σού βγάλουν. Δεν τελείωσαν οι ευκαιρίες
Στεναχωριέσαι επειδή έχεις αυτές τις πεποιθήσεις

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δε θα σού έλεγε συγνώμη για τα ψέματα γιατί ο τύπος έχει λογικά ένα δυστυχισμένο γάμο και κάνει δεύτερη ζωή (παράλληλη) γιατί αυτή που έχει δεν τον καλύπτει αλλά συμβιβάζεται για πολλούς λόγους. 
> Δε ζητάει συγνώμη ο άνθρωπος για κάτι που είναι και δε θέλει να αλλάξει
> Σα να σου λέω εγώ ζήτα συγνώμη για κάτι που είναι καθημερινότητα σου και έχεις αποφασίσει να είναι έτσι 
> Συγνώμη όχι, αλλά θα μπορούσε να ήταν ειλικρινής κι όχι ο μλκς που είναι. Αλλά λογικά φοβάται να αντιμετωπίσει τη ζωή του κατάματα και δεν είναι ειλικρινής ούτε με τον εαυτό του. Δε θέλει και μπλεξίματα. Είναι όλα μαζί 
> Αλλά και εσύ, δε χρειάζεται να ζητάς από τον άλλο να σου πει την αλήθεια για να κάνεις κάτι σεξουαλικό μαζί του. Απλά κάντο επειδή το θες, ή μην το κάνεις επειδή δεν το θες.
> Γενικά, δε θα σου πουν την αλήθεια ούτε ζητώντας το ούτε "εκβιάζοντας" τους. Πρέπει να θέλουν να σού πουν την αλήθεια από μόνοι τους χωρίς να δώσεις κανένα αντάλλαγμα. Αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω ήθελες να του δώσεις ένα κίνητρο για να πάρεις κι εσύ μια ειλικρινή απάντηση. 
> Είσαι τυχερή όμως που σε αφήνει και το σέβεται. Δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αυτό και είναι καλύτερα έτσι.


Τουλαχιστον σε αυτο ειμαι τυχερη δεν με ενοχλει πλεον οποτε και εγω δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση ποτε να του εστελνα πρωτη.
χρειαζοταν να μαθω την αληθεια.ασχετα με τον αν θα καναμε η δεν θα καναμε σεξ.δεν γινεται ενας αντρας 40 χρονων να μην εχει μια ωρα ελευθερο χρονο να βρεθουμε και να κανουμε κατι σε ενα μερος αξιοπρεπες και οχι στο αυτοκινητο στα ορθια για 1 ωρα και με το αγχος αν θα προκυψει κατι στη δουλεια του εφοσον ηταν σε υπηρεσια εκεινη την ωρα.αυτες τις εξηγησεις ζητουσα.

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν του κρατησα κακια.και εγω αλλωστε του εκρυψα την σχεση μου γιατι στην ουσια ειναι σαν να μην εχω.δεν πειραζει ας ειναι καλα.

μακαρι να γνωριζα αλλον αλλα ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για μενα αυτο.
ενω μου λενε κοπλιμεντα μερικοι δεν μου λενε κατι παραπανω.πριν λιγο πχ πηγα να παρω ενα δεμα.το ξερω το παιδι ειμαστε σχεδον διπλα στη δουλεια.πολυ ομορφος.μου λεει να σου δινω καθε μερα 5 -10 ευρω σου φτανουν να περνας απο εδω να ομορφαινει το γραφειο.αλλα εκτος απο τετοιες μαλακιες κι απο καποιους αλλους κανεις δεν μου προτεινει για καφε.
μολις τωρα ο αλλος γειτονας πελατης μας ειμαι μονη στο γραφειο και μου εφερε κερασμα και ηρθε μου ειπε απλα να με δει και του λεω να ερχεσαι οποτε θες.αυτος μου την ειχε πεσει καποτε ενω ειχα την πρωτη σχεση και ακομη μου στελνει email οτι εχω ωραια ποδια ωραιο ντυσιμο κτλ.μετα μου ξανα εστειλε οτι οτι και να φορεσω ειμαι παιδαρος.μου αρεσει να γινεται ενα φλερτ.αλλα και να μου λεγαν κατι παραπανω δεν θελω να γινω ρεζιλι με το σεξουαλικο μου προβλημα σε ατομα που ξερω και μπορουν να το πουν σε ολους στο χωρο που εργαζομαι.

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Sonia

> Τουλαχιστον σε αυτο ειμαι τυχερη δεν με ενοχλει πλεον οποτε και εγω δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση ποτε να του εστελνα πρωτη.
> χρειαζοταν να μαθω την αληθεια.ασχετα με τον αν θα καναμε η δεν θα καναμε σεξ.δεν γινεται ενας αντρας 40 χρονων να μην εχει μια ωρα ελευθερο χρονο να βρεθουμε και να κανουμε κατι σε ενα μερος αξιοπρεπες και οχι στο αυτοκινητο στα ορθια για 1 ωρα και με το αγχος αν θα προκυψει κατι στη δουλεια του εφοσον ηταν σε υπηρεσια εκεινη την ωρα.αυτες τις εξηγησεις ζητουσα.
> 
> το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν του κρατησα κακια.και εγω αλλωστε του εκρυψα την σχεση μου γιατι στην ουσια ειναι σαν να μην εχω.δεν πειραζει ας ειναι καλα.
> 
> μακαρι να γνωριζα αλλον αλλα ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για μενα αυτο.
> ενω μου λενε κοπλιμεντα μερικοι δεν μου λενε κατι παραπανω.πριν λιγο πχ πηγα να παρω ενα δεμα.το ξερω το παιδι ειμαστε σχεδον διπλα στη δουλεια.πολυ ομορφος.μου λεει να σου δινω καθε μερα 5 -10 ευρω σου φτανουν να περνας απο εδω να ομορφαινει το γραφειο.αλλα εκτος απο τετοιες μαλακιες κι απο καποιους αλλους κανεις δεν μου προτεινει για καφε.
> μολις τωρα ο αλλος γειτονας πελατης μας ειμαι μονη στο γραφειο και μου εφερε κερασμα και ηρθε μου ειπε απλα να με δει και του λεω να ερχεσαι οποτε θες.αυτος μου την ειχε πεσει καποτε ενω ειχα την πρωτη σχεση και ακομη μου στελνει email οτι εχω ωραια ποδια ωραιο ντυσιμο κτλ.αλλα και να μου λεγαν κατι παραπανω δεν θελω να γινω ρεζιλι με το σεξουαλικο μου προβλημα σε ατομα που ξερω και μπορουν να το πουν σε ολους στο χωρο που εργαζομαι.


Αποστολία, δεν το κοιτάω συνεχώς αυτό το thread, αλλά όποτε το κοιτάω αναρωτιέμαι. Δεν βλέπεις με όλα αυτά που γράφεις ότι λίγο κοινωνική ζωή να αποκτήσεις βρίσκεις όσους θες για πλάκα; Στο έχω πει πάρα πολλές φορές, αλλά συνεχώς με επιβεβαιώνεις με αυτά που περιγράφεις! Έχεις πέραση κορίτσι μου, θα γνωρίσεις ένα σωρό ελεύθερους να ενδιαφερθούν! Κι όταν κάποιος σου αρέσει κι εσένα από αυτούς, θα δεις πως τα πράγματα θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους. Πάρε λίγο τα πάνω σου, στο μυαλό σου είναι το θέμα. Θα ξεμπλοκάρεις, αρκεί λίγο να αλλάξεις την καθημερινότητά σου και τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι!

----------


## kopela93

Αποστολία συμφωνώ πολύ με Σόνια ρε συ. Απλά ανοίξου σε νέες γνωριμίες

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία, δεν το κοιτάω συνεχώς αυτό το thread, αλλά όποτε το κοιτάω αναρωτιέμαι. Δεν βλέπεις με όλα αυτά που γράφεις ότι λίγο κοινωνική ζωή να αποκτήσεις βρίσκεις όσους θες για πλάκα; Στο έχω πει πάρα πολλές φορές, αλλά συνεχώς με επιβεβαιώνεις με αυτά που περιγράφεις! Έχεις πέραση κορίτσι μου, θα γνωρίσεις ένα σωρό ελεύθερους να ενδιαφερθούν! Κι όταν κάποιος σου αρέσει κι εσένα από αυτούς, θα δεις πως τα πράγματα θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους. Πάρε λίγο τα πάνω σου, στο μυαλό σου είναι το θέμα. Θα ξεμπλοκάρεις, αρκεί λίγο να αλλάξεις την καθημερινότητά σου και τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι!


Eυχαριστω κοριτσια μου σονια μου και kopela.μου ανεβαζετε λιγο την διαθεση με αυτα που λετε γιατι αυτες τις μερες εχω γυρισει στην παλια εκδοχη του εαυτου μου που εχω κλειστει στο καβουκι μου λογω του παντρεμενου.

δεν εχω ομως καμια μα καμια παρεα ρε σεις.και η αδερφη μου τις προαλλες που πηγε στην παραλια με τον αντρας της δεν μου ειπαν να παω μαζι ενω τους ειχα πει οτι αισθανομαι μονη και δεν εχω παρεα και θελω να παω σε παραλια να δω κοσμο.για να βγω εξω δεν το συζητω.δεν υπαρχει ουτε μια φιλη.και στο χωριο που ειμαι γνωριμια μηδεν.

αν εβρισκα καποιον που να μην εχει σχεση με το εργασιακο μου περιβαλλον και το χωριο μου θα εβγαινα.αλλα αφου μονο εκει κυκλοφορω που αλλου να βρω αλλον?εκει λοιπον ερχομαι σε αδιεξοδο.και μετα εχω και τον φοβο μου και να βρω θα κανω σεξ?η θα ταλαιπωρησω κι αλλον εναν αντρα?εχω πεσει σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο.

----------


## Sonia

Πως γνωρίζεις ανθρώπους βρε Αποστολία; Περιμένοντας σώνει και καλά να πάρει κάποιος άλλος την πρωτοβουλία; Λόγω δουλειάς, άλλαζα τόπο διαμονής πάρα πολύ συχνά από τα 18 μου μέχρι τα 30τόσα. Συχνά ήμουν εντελώς άγνωστη σε όλους, σε νέο μέρος. Όταν επέστρεψα στο μέρος που είμαι τώρα, μου φαινόταν ότι δεν έχω κανένα κοινό σημείο επαφής με κανένα και ότι ήταν απειροελάχιστες οι επιλογές στην ηλικία και στη φάση μου. Κι όμως, ποτέ δεν ξέμεινα από φιλίες, παρέες, εξόδους. 

Βγες και μόνη σου, τι έγινε; Μπορεί να γνωρίσεις κόσμο αμέσως, μπορεί και όχι. Αν χαλαρώσεις να πιείς έναν καφέ και να κοιτάς την περατζάδα ή αν πιείς ένα ποτό, απολαύσεις την μουσικούλα και πεις δυο μαλακίες με τον μπάρμαν που είναι το θέμα; Πας συχνά στην κούριερ ή στον μανάβη και πιάνεις την πάρλα ή γνωρίζεις κάποιον στη δουλειά που δεν δουλεύει εκεί και σου δίνει πάτημα να αναπτύξεις κοινωνικά τις σχέσεις σας; Πες κι εσύ μια μαλακία και ψάρεψε διαθέσεις. Πρότεινε εσύ μια έξοδο ή δραστηριότητα. Δεν είναι δύσκολο, εμείς κάνουμε τα εύκολα δύσκολα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πως γνωρίζεις ανθρώπους βρε Αποστολία; Περιμένοντας σώνει και καλά να πάρει κάποιος άλλος την πρωτοβουλία; Λόγω δουλειάς, άλλαζα τόπο διαμονής πάρα πολύ συχνά από τα 18 μου μέχρι τα 30τόσα. Συχνά ήμουν εντελώς άγνωστη σε όλους, σε νέο μέρος. Όταν επέστρεψα στο μέρος που είμαι τώρα, μου φαινόταν ότι δεν έχω κανένα κοινό σημείο επαφής με κανένα και ότι ήταν απειροελάχιστες οι επιλογές στην ηλικία και στη φάση μου. Κι όμως, ποτέ δεν ξέμεινα από φιλίες, παρέες, εξόδους. 
> 
> Βγες και μόνη σου, τι έγινε; Μπορεί να γνωρίσεις κόσμο αμέσως, μπορεί και όχι. Αν χαλαρώσεις να πιείς έναν καφέ και να κοιτάς την περατζάδα ή αν πιείς ένα ποτό, απολαύσεις την μουσικούλα και πεις δυο μαλακίες με τον μπάρμαν που είναι το θέμα; Πας συχνά στην κούριερ ή στον μανάβη και πιάνεις την πάρλα ή γνωρίζεις κάποιον στη δουλειά που δεν δουλεύει εκεί και σου δίνει πάτημα να αναπτύξεις κοινωνικά τις σχέσεις σας; Πες κι εσύ μια μαλακία και ψάρεψε διαθέσεις. Πρότεινε εσύ μια έξοδο ή δραστηριότητα. Δεν είναι δύσκολο, εμείς κάνουμε τα εύκολα δύσκολα.


Εγώ δεν ξέρω πως οι άλλοι μπορούν και κάνουν φιλικές γνωριμιες εμένα μου φαινεται βουνό.
Βρήκες τον ανθρωπο που θα μιλησει πρώτα και ειδικά σε μπαρμαν.εγώ και όταν εβγαινα με τις φίλες μου αισθανόμουν αβολα με τον κοσμο.νόμιζα ότι με σχολιαζουν και ότι θα έχουν κάτι αρνητικο να πουν για μένα. Σιγά δηλαδή μην ασχολείται ο κόσμος μαζί μου απλώς ακόμη και σήμερα αβολα νοιωθω όταν είμαι σε πολύ κόσμο. 
Τι να πιασω βρε κουβεντα στον κουριερ και στον φουρναρη.αυτοί είναι δίπλα στη δουλειά μου.αν γίνει καμία στραβη δε θα θέλω ούτε στη δουλειά να πάω.
Δεν μπορώ να πιάσω κουβεντα και ίδιως με άντρες γιατί υποσυνείδητα τους αποφευγω.δεν ξέρω γιατί. 
Άσε που όλους ακόμη τους συγκρίνω με τον παντρεμένο και δε μου αρέσει κανεις άλλος.

----------


## Sonia

Απάντησέ μου κάτι, ειλικρινά όμως. Ποιανού την "κριτική" φοβάσαι πιο πολύ; Των γνωστών σου, των συναδέλφων σου, των συγγενών; Μήπως πιο πολύ από όλα φοβάσαι μην φτάσει κάποιο αρνητικό σχόλιο στους γονείς σου και ειδικά στον πατέρα σου;

Δηλαδή ας πούμε λες ότι δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα να σε δουν με τον παντρεμένο αλλά έχεις πρόβλημα να πάει κάτι στραβά στη δουλειά και δυσκολία κοινωνικοποίησης στο χωριό σου που είναι όλοι γνωστοί. Γιατί νομίζεις;

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Απάντησέ μου κάτι, ειλικρινά όμως. Ποιανού την "κριτική" φοβάσαι πιο πολύ; Των γνωστών σου, των συναδέλφων σου, των συγγενών;


Για να λέμε αλήθειες, οι "κριτικές" αυτές που φοβάται η οποιαδήποτε Αποστολία , όχι η συγκεκριμένη , είναι οι φόβοι και οι αδυναμίες που έχει ο καθένας μέσα του. 
Κανενός τις κριτικές δεν φοβάται . ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ, αλλά αυτές πάντα υπήρχαν και πάντα θα υπάρχουν για οποιαδήποτε κατάσταση . 
Είναι αυτό που λένε ΑΠΟ ΚΟΡΑΚΟΥ ΣΤΟΜΑ , ΚΡΑ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ. Πάντα θα λένε κάτι . Δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Είναι δικαιολογία ο φόβος για τις όποιες κριτικές, για τη δειλία και την αδυναμία του καθενός. Λες ότι αν αρχίσεις να πηγαίνεις με διάφορους θα πουν τι ; Ότι είσαι τσούλα ; Ότι είσαι αλανιάρα ; Τώρα δεν λένε ; Ότι είσαι κλεισμένη σπίτι ; Ότι είσαι ανέραστη ; Για όλους λένε οι κακές γλώσσες. Αυτή είναι οι μοίρα τους και ο σκοπός τους. Όταν ξεπερνάει κανείς τις δικές του αδυναμίες και πάει μπροστά, θα πουν μερικά ...
μετά θα κουραστούν και θα βγάλουν το σκασμό . Όταν διαπιστώσουν ότι αυτός που πιάνουν στο βρωμόστομά τους, τους έχει χεσμένους ... θα βρουν άλλο στόχο ...
μέχρι να τους πάρει ο χάρος και να γλυτώσουμε από αυτούς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απάντησέ μου κάτι, ειλικρινά όμως. Ποιανού την "κριτική" φοβάσαι πιο πολύ; Των γνωστών σου, των συναδέλφων σου, των συγγενών; Μήπως πιο πολύ από όλα φοβάσαι μην φτάσει κάποιο αρνητικό σχόλιο στους γονείς σου και ειδικά στον πατέρα σου;
> 
> Δηλαδή ας πούμε λες ότι δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα να σε δουν με τον παντρεμένο αλλά έχεις πρόβλημα να πάει κάτι στραβά στη δουλειά και δυσκολία κοινωνικοποίησης στο χωριό σου που είναι όλοι γνωστοί. Γιατί νομίζεις;


Την κριτικη για ποιο πραγμα?για το ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ?αυτό ναι δεν θέλω να το μαθουν.και στη δουλειά και στο χωριό. Ντρεπομαι.
Με τον παντρεμένο δεν θα με ενδιεφερε αν με βλέπαν πχ για καφέ μαζί του.οποίος και να μας έβλεπε δεν θα ήξερε ότι είναι παντρεμένος γιατί δεν είναι από τα μερη μου αυτός. Τώρα αν μας εβλεπε κάποιος συγγενής φιλος η από τη δουλειά που ξέρει για την σχέση μου σίγουρα θα με ρώτουσαν και θα ερχομουν σε δύσκολη θεση.αλλα θα τους ελεγα οτι είναι ένας φίλος. 
Ο φίλος μου πάντως αν με εβλεπε μαζί του για καφέ και του λεγα ενα ψέμα είμαι σίγουρη θα το πιστευε.η δεν θα τον ενδιαφερε καν.

----------


## Sonia

> Την κριτικη για ποιο πραγμα?για το ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ?αυτό ναι δεν θέλω να το μαθουν.και στη δουλειά και στο χωριό. Ντρεπομαι.
> Με τον παντρεμένο δεν θα με ενδιεφερε αν με βλέπαν πχ για καφέ μαζί του.οποίος και να μας έβλεπε δεν θα ήξερε ότι είναι παντρεμένος γιατί δεν είναι από τα μερη μου αυτός. Τώρα αν μας εβλεπε κάποιος συγγενής φιλος η από τη δουλειά που ξέρει για την σχέση μου σίγουρα θα με ρώτουσαν και θα ερχομουν σε δύσκολη θεση.αλλα θα τους ελεγα οτι είναι ένας φίλος. 
> Ο φίλος μου πάντως αν με εβλεπε μαζί του για καφέ και του λεγα ενα ψέμα είμαι σίγουρη θα το πιστευε.η δεν θα τον ενδιαφερε καν.


Όχι βρε 'συ συγκεκριμένα για το θέμα του σεξ, γενικότερα μιλάω. Δηλαδή αν προκύψει μία γνωριμία και παρέα με τον περιπτερά κοντά στη δουλειά σου ξέρω 'γω τι σε νοιάζει αν θα μάθουν για αυτό στη δουλειά; Ακόμα και κάποια παρεξήγηση άσχετη να γίνει και κάτι αρνητικό να πει για εσένα σε κάποιον συνάδελφο γιατί σε ανησυχεί να μαθευτεί; 

Έχεις γενικότερα τον φόβο του τι θα πει ο καθένας θέλω να πω, αλλά είναι τόσο έντονο επειδή έχεις δεχτεί ψυχολογική κακοποίηση από τον πατέρα σου. Και πιστεύω ότι φοβάσαι πάρα πολύ την "κριτική" ανθρώπων του κοντινού περιβάλλοντος. Αν απομακρυνόσουν λίγο θα σου έκανε καλό. Είναι ένα θέμα που έχω νομίζω θίξει κάπου μέσα στις τόσες σελίδες και πολύ βασικό, αλλά δεν μπορεί να αναλυθεί εδώ μέσα προφανώς. 
Κάτι λέει που μένεις με τους γονείς τον περισσότερο καιρό και είσαι σε μία φάση ντεμί.

Πάντως για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα της κοινωνικοποίησης, πάρτο εσύ απόφαση να δραστηριοποιηθείς κι όλα θα γίνουν. Δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις εσύ συζήτηση στον μπάρμαν, θα ανοίξει αυτός! ΧαΧα!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Όχι βρε 'συ συγκεκριμένα για το θέμα του σεξ, γενικότερα μιλάω. Δηλαδή αν προκύψει μία γνωριμία και παρέα με τον περιπτερά κοντά στη δουλειά σου ξέρω 'γω τι σε νοιάζει αν θα μάθουν για αυτό στη δουλειά; Ακόμα και κάποια παρεξήγηση άσχετη να γίνει και κάτι αρνητικό να πει για εσένα σε κάποιον συνάδελφο γιατί σε ανησυχεί να μαθευτεί; 
> 
> Έχεις γενικότερα τον φόβο του τι θα πει ο καθένας θέλω να πω, αλλά είναι τόσο έντονο επειδή έχεις δεχτεί ψυχολογική κακοποίηση από τον πατέρα σου. Και πιστεύω ότι φοβάσαι πάρα πολύ την "κριτική" ανθρώπων του κοντινού περιβάλλοντος. Αν απομακρυνόσουν λίγο θα σου έκανε καλό. Είναι ένα θέμα που έχω νομίζω θίξει κάπου μέσα στις τόσες σελίδες και πολύ βασικό, αλλά δεν μπορεί να αναλυθεί εδώ μέσα προφανώς. 
> Κάτι λέει που μένεις με τους γονείς τον περισσότερο καιρό και είσαι σε μία φάση ντεμί.
> 
> Πάντως για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα της κοινωνικοποίησης, πάρτο εσύ απόφαση να δραστηριοποιηθείς κι όλα θα γίνουν. Δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις εσύ συζήτηση στον μπάρμαν, θα ανοίξει αυτός! ΧαΧα!


Εκείνο που με νοιαζει πχ αν εβγαινα με τον γείτονα περιπτερα θα ήταν αν ελεγε σε καποιον για το θέμα το σεξουαλικο.για τα άλλα δεν με αφορά. Αλλά εγώ θέλω να βρω κάποιον παραλληλα με τον φιλο μου.να του εξηγησω την κατασταση.να του πω οτι αν πχ δεν κανω σεξ σε ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα να το αφησουμε να μην ταλαιπωρω και αυτον.Αλλωστε θα με εδιωχνε από μόνος τους κάποια στιγμη.Ποιος θα δεχτει να βγει μαζί μου έτσι? Ο παντρεμένος ήταν ιδανικη περίπτωση αλλά ήταν ψεύτης πως να του έλεγα εγώ για μένα. 

Δεν ξέρω αν φοβαμαι την κριτικη.νομίζω πως όχι πάντως. 

Καλά σιγά μη μου ανοίγε κουβέντα ο μπαρμπαν.έχει πλάκα πάντως άμα με δεις εξω με παρεα.κάθομαι πολύ κουμπωμενη για αυτό αποφεύγω να βγω.θα προσπαθήσω να βρω παρεες αλλά πολύ δύσκολο. Να φανταστεις περιμένω ένα ξάδερφο μου από Αθήνα μήπως με βγάλει καμία βόλτα λίγες μερες.άσε.

----------


## Remedy

> Εκείνο που με νοιαζει πχ αν εβγαινα με τον γείτονα περιπτερα θα ήταν αν ελεγε σε καποιον για το θέμα το σεξουαλικο.για τα άλλα δεν με αφορά. Αλλά εγώ θέλω να βρω κάποιον παραλληλα με τον φιλο μου.να του εξηγησω την κατασταση.να του πω οτι αν πχ δεν κανω σεξ σε ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα να το αφησουμε να μην ταλαιπωρω και αυτον.Αλλωστε θα με εδιωχνε από μόνος τους κάποια στιγμη.Ποιος θα δεχτει να βγει μαζί μου έτσι? Ο παντρεμένος ήταν ιδανικη περίπτωση αλλά ήταν ψεύτης πως να του έλεγα εγώ για μένα. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν φοβαμαι την κριτικη.νομίζω πως όχι πάντως. 
> 
> Καλά σιγά μη μου ανοίγε κουβέντα ο μπαρμπαν.έχει πλάκα πάντως άμα με δεις εξω με παρεα.κάθομαι πολύ κουμπωμενη για αυτό αποφεύγω να βγω.θα προσπαθήσω να βρω παρεες αλλά πολύ δύσκολο. Να φανταστεις περιμένω ένα ξάδερφο μου από Αθήνα μήπως με βγάλει καμία βόλτα λίγες μερες.άσε.


δεν υπαρχει λογος να λες σε οποιον γνωριζεις το σεξουαλικο προβλημα.
απο οσους γνωρισεις με εναν η με πολυ λιγους θα φτασεις στο σεξ.
δεν θα δινεις αναφορα, ωστε να φοβασαι οτι θα διαδοθει...
ΑΝ καποια γνωριμια προχωρησει τοσο πολυ, ΑΝ αποκτησετε τοση οικειοτητα, ΑΝ φτασετε στο σεξ, ΑΝ υπαρχει ακομα προβλημα,ΤΟΤΕ στον συγκεκριμενο μπορεις να το πεις ωστε να μην βαλει αλλα με το μυαλο του. πχ οτι δεν τον θελεις.
αλλα προς το παρον μιλαμε για ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ, εξοδους, παρεες. φυσικα και δεν θα λες στον καθενα τι σου συμβαινει..

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν υπαρχει λογος να λες σε οποιον γνωριζεις το σεξουαλικο προβλημα.
> απο οσους γνωρισεις με εναν η με πολυ λιγους θα φτασεις στο σεξ.
> δεν θα δινεις αναφορα, ωστε να φοβασαι οτι θα διαδοθει...
> ΑΝ καποια γνωριμια προχωρησει τοσο πολυ, ΑΝ αποκτησετε τοση οικειοτητα, ΑΝ φτασετε στο σεξ, ΑΝ υπαρχει ακομα προβλημα,ΤΟΤΕ στον συγκεκριμενο μπορεις να το πεις ωστε να μην βαλει αλλα με το μυαλο του. πχ οτι δεν τον θελεις.
> αλλα προς το παρον μιλαμε για ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ, εξοδους, παρεες. φυσικα και δεν θα λες στον καθενα τι σου συμβαινει..


Καλημερα.εννοειται δεν μιλαω για απλες γνωριμιες.δεν λεω στον καθενα φυσικα το προβλημα μου.αλλα πχ τωρα με τον παντρεμενο που προχωρουσαμε λιγο αν του ελεγα το θεμα μου και τωρα σταματουσαμε μετα φοβομουν μηπως το ελεγε δεξια και αριστερα.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημερα.εννοειται δεν μιλαω για απλες γνωριμιες.δεν λεω στον καθενα φυσικα το προβλημα μου.αλλα πχ τωρα με τον παντρεμενο που προχωρουσαμε λιγο αν του ελεγα το θεμα μου και τωρα σταματουσαμε μετα φοβομουν μηπως το ελεγε δεξια και αριστερα.


δεν αρνουμαι οτι θα ηταν αβολο, αλλα εκεινος γελοιοποιειται αν καθεται να λεει δεξια κια ριστερα οτι κερατωνει την γυναικα του και λεει και λεπτομερειες απο τις φασεις...

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Καλημερα.εννοειται δεν μιλαω για απλες γνωριμιες.δεν λεω στον καθενα φυσικα το προβλημα μου.αλλα πχ τωρα με τον παντρεμενο που προχωρουσαμε λιγο αν του ελεγα το θεμα μου και τωρα σταματουσαμε μετα φοβομουν μηπως το ελεγε δεξια και αριστερα.


Το πρόβλημά σου, τόσες μέρες που έχεις ανοίξει αυτό το θέμα, μπορούσες να το είχες λύσει και να ήταν παρελθόν. Δεν θέλεις όμως. Δικαιολογίες θα βρείς πολλές, είμαι σίγουρος, έχεις πείρα δεκαετιών . Οπότε μετά από αρκετά χρόνια και πολλά θέματα , το ίδιο θα συζητάς εδώ. Σου αρέσει, δεν θες να αλλάξεις κάτι . Αν ήθελες θα το έκανες.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν αρνουμαι οτι θα ηταν αβολο, αλλα εκεινος γελοιοποιειται αν καθεται να λεει δεξια κια ριστερα οτι κερατωνει την γυναικα του και λεει και λεπτομερειες απο τις φασεις...


Στον παντρεμενο δεν είχα πει τιποτα ξεκαθαρα εκτός κι αν είχε καταλάβει. Αλλά δεν είχαμε και κοινούς γνωστούς οπότε ήταν πιο εύκολο να βγω μαζί του.
Σήμερα πχ μου προτεινε ο γείτονας στη δουλεια να πάμε βόλτα αρχικά είπε με ποδηλατο μετά περιπατο για πλακα και μετά βόλτα με το αυτοκίνητο σε ενα μερος εδώ με δροσιά.έριχνε άδεια για να πιάσει γεματα μήπως δεχτώ κάτι. Αυτός βέβαια δεν μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα και παλιά που μου είχε πει δεν δεχτηκα.αλλά για να ξεχάσω τον άλλον θα πήγαινα. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι όλοι είναι κοινό γνωστοι και στην δουλειά ο γιος του αφεντικου είναι φίλος μαζί του.όλοι στη δουλεια ξέρουν ότι έχω σοβαρή σχεση λογικά αν δεν το ξέρει θα το μάθει κι αυτός. Οπότε ακυρώνεται και αυτή η γνωριμία.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το πρόβλημά σου, τόσες μέρες που έχεις ανοίξει αυτό το θέμα, μπορούσες να το είχες λύσει και να ήταν παρελθόν. Δεν θέλεις όμως. Δικαιολογίες θα βρείς πολλές, είμαι σίγουρος, έχεις πείρα δεκαετιών . Οπότε μετά από αρκετά χρόνια και πολλά θέματα , το ίδιο θα συζητάς εδώ. Σου αρέσει, δεν θες να αλλάξεις κάτι . Αν ήθελες θα το έκανες.


Αν δεν ξερεις από δυσκολίες, ανασφαλειες,καταθλιψη,φοβί ες καλύτερα να μη περνεις θεση.
Ναι έχεις δίκιο μπορεί μετά από χρόνια να συζηταω το ίδιο αλλα δεν είναι κάτι που το κάνω γιατί μου αρέσει. Είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να το αλλαξω.δεν έχω την δύναμη να το αλλαξω.
Άμα ήταν όλοι να μπορούσαμε να ξεπερασουμε τις φοβίες μας και τις ψυχικες μας διαταραχες τόσο ευκολα δεν θα υπήρχε και κανενας ψυχολογος-ψυχιατρος.

----------


## kopela93

Αποστολία μια απόφαση είναι όλα. Εγώ σε νιώθω και ξέρω ότι βάζω τον εαυτό μου σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις πολλές φορές γιατί κολλάω και τα εύκολα τα κάνω δύσκολα. Υπάρχουν απαντήσεις σε όλα τα προβλήματα αν το θέλεις. Μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις. Τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. Απλά πρέπει να έρθει η κατάλληλη στιγμή που θα σού γίνει το κλικ. Μια μέρα θα έρθει και θα τα ξεπεράσεις όλα.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Άμα ήταν όλοι να μπορούσαμε να ξεπερασουμε τις φοβίες μας και τις ψυχικες μας διαταραχες τόσο ευκολα δεν θα υπήρχε και κανενας ψυχολογος-ψυχιατρος.


Δεν νομίζω ότι τεκμηριώνεται με αναμφισβήτητο τρόπο , ότι η παρθενιά είναι ασθένεια και ο ψυχίατρος είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος ιατρός για να τη ... θεραπεύσει .

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν νομίζω ότι τεκμηριώνεται με αναμφισβήτητο τρόπο , ότι η παρθενιά είναι ασθένεια και ο ψυχίατρος είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος ιατρός για να τη ... θεραπεύσει .


Η παρθενια η ή μη παρθενια είναι αδιαμφισβητητο δικαίωμα του καθενος.εσύ αν εντοπισες σε όλο το θέμα μου ότι το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η παρθενια τότε κάτι δεν έχεις διαβάσει και κατανοησει σωστά.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία μια απόφαση είναι όλα. Εγώ σε νιώθω και ξέρω ότι βάζω τον εαυτό μου σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις πολλές φορές γιατί κολλάω και τα εύκολα τα κάνω δύσκολα. Υπάρχουν απαντήσεις σε όλα τα προβλήματα αν το θέλεις. Μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις. Τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. Απλά πρέπει να έρθει η κατάλληλη στιγμή που θα σού γίνει το κλικ. Μια μέρα θα έρθει και θα τα ξεπεράσεις όλα.


Μακάρι kopela μου δεν είναι όλα τόσο εύκολα για όλους. Για κάποιους θέλει μεγάλη προσπαθεια κάτι που για άλλους είναι απλό.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Η παρθενια η ή μη παρθενια είναι αδιαμφισβητητο δικαίωμα του καθενος.εσύ αν εντοπισες σε όλο το θέμα μου ότι το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η παρθενια τότε κάτι δεν έχεις διαβάσει και κατανοησει σωστά.


Οι κακές επιλογές ανδρών , η δυσκολία ανεύρεσης ανδρών , η ατολμία , οι δισταγμοί για σεξουαλική ολοκλήρωση , δεν είναι ψυχικά νοσήματα . 
Αν διαφωνεί κάποιος ή έχει τεκμήρια, ας μας αποδείξει ότι δεν είναι έτσι . 
Το "επιχείρημά" σου ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ... ΜΠΛΑ ΜΠΛΑ ... δεν θα υπήρχαν ψυχίατροι , δεν στέκει και είναι παράλογο . 100% .

----------


## Αποστολια

> Οι κακές επιλογές ανδρών , η δυσκολία ανεύρεσης ανδρών , η ατολμία , οι δισταγμοί για σεξουαλική ολοκλήρωση , δεν είναι ψυχικά νοσήματα . 
> Αν διαφωνεί κάποιος ή έχει τεκμήρια, ας μας αποδείξει ότι δεν είναι έτσι . 
> Το "επιχείρημά" σου ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ... ΜΠΛΑ ΜΠΛΑ ... δεν θα υπήρχαν ψυχίατροι , δεν στέκει και είναι παράλογο . 100% .


Λες να μην υπάρχει εξήγηση γιατί κάποιες φορές ερωτευομαστε ανθρώπους που μας φερονται άσχημα η μας μειώνουν?Μήπως ευθύνεται το ότι απο μικρή ηλικία κάποιοι έχουν σχηματισει χαμηλή εικονα για τον εαυτό τους και μπορεί να αναζητουν η να ελκουν ένα συντροφο ο οποίος θα ταιριαζε στην χαμηλή τους αυτοεικονα?όλα αυτά δεν λέγονται ατολμια και δυσκολία ανευρεσης ανδρων.είναι ψυχολογικα προβλήματα και θέλουν δουλειά για να ξεπεραστουν.όπως επίσης και ο φόβος διεισδυσης.είναι όπως εκατομμυρια άλλοι φόβοι που έχουμε απλώς είναι πολυ πιο σπάνιος.
Δεν είπα απαραιτητα ψυχίατρο. Είπα ψυχίατρο-ψυχολογο.
Από ότι κατάλαβα είσαι εδώ μέσα για να λες θεωρίες.και να αμφισβητεις ότι αντιτιθεται με τα πιστεύω σου.οκ το σεβομαι.

----------


## Αποστολια

...............

----------


## Αποστολια

..............

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Λες να μην υπάρχει εξήγηση γιατί κάποιες φορές ερωτευομαστε ανθρώπους που μας φερονται άσχημα η μας μειώνουν?Μήπως ευθύνεται το ότι απο μικρή ηλικία κάποιοι έχουν σχηματισει χαμηλή εικονα για τον εαυτό τους και μπορεί να αναζητουν η να ελκουν ένα συντροφο ο οποίος θα ταιριαζε στην χαμηλή τους αυτοεικονα?όλα αυτά δεν λέγονται ατολμια και δυσκολία ανευρεσης ανδρων.είναι ψυχολογικα προβλήματα και θέλουν δουλειά για να ξεπεραστουν.όπως επίσης και ο φόβος διεισδυσης.είναι όπως εκατομμυρια άλλοι φόβοι που έχουμε απλώς είναι πολυ πιο σπάνιος.
> Δεν είπα απαραιτητα ψυχίατρο. Είπα ψυχίατρο-ψυχολογο.
> Από ότι κατάλαβα είσαι εδώ μέσα για να λες θεωρίες.και να αμφισβητεις ότι αντιτιθεται με τα πιστεύω σου.οκ το σεβομαι.


Στη ζωή κανείς δεν έχει δικαιωματικά αυτό που του αξίζει και ταιριάζει με το επίπεδό του , όπως λες. De Jure δηλαδή. Δεν υπάρχει σύστημα αξιολόγησης. Κύριε Al Bundy ,εμφανισιακά είστε 7/10, οικονομικά 6/10 , από ευφυία είστε 9/10 , σας αξίζει μία γυναίκα με μέσο όρο 7.4/10 . Χαλαρά μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε Al Bundy , να μην έχει όχι 7.4/10 , αλλά ούτε 1/10 . Γιατί δεν παίρνει αυτό που αξίζει de jure. Πρέπει να κουνηθεί . Και πάλι κι αυτό δεν αρκεί . Πρέπει και οι κινήσεις να είναι πετυχημένες. Αν πετύχουν και πάλι ανάλογα. Μπορεί να έχει κάτι πολύ κάτω από το 7.4 που λένε οι ... αναλυτές ότι του αξίζει . Αντίστοιχα , άλλος , που κινήθηκε πιο νωρίς , κινήθηκε σε καλύτερο χώρο , ήταν πιο θρασσύς, ήταν πιο άτιμος, ήταν πιο τυχερός ή και όλα μαζί ,μπορεί να είναι 3/10 και να έχει μια γυναίκα 9/10 . Δεν του Άξιζε ; Ίσως να μην του άξιζε, αλλά ποιός νοιάζεται ; Αυτός την έχει. Άλλοι που είναι καλοί σε πολλά , δεν έχουν τίποτε. Κανείς δεν έχει αυτό που του αξίζει . Ειδικά αν περιμένει το μάνα εξ ουρανού. Έχει μόνο αυτό που μπορεί να αρπάξει .

----------


## Remedy

> Στη ζωή κανείς δεν έχει δικαιωματικά αυτό που του αξίζει και ταιριάζει με το επίπεδό του , όπως λες. De Jure δηλαδή. Δεν υπάρχει σύστημα αξιολόγησης. Κύριε Al Bundy ,εμφανισιακά είστε 7/10, οικονομικά 6/10 , από ευφυία είστε 9/10 , σας αξίζει μία γυναίκα με μέσο όρο 7.4/10 . Χαλαρά μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε Al Bundy , να μην έχει όχι 7.4/10 , αλλά ούτε 1/10 . Γιατί δεν παίρνει αυτό που αξίζει de jure. Πρέπει να κουνηθεί . Και πάλι κι αυτό δεν αρκεί . Πρέπει και οι κινήσεις να είναι πετυχημένες. Αν πετύχουν και πάλι ανάλογα. Μπορεί να έχει κάτι πολύ κάτω από το 7.4 που λένε οι ... αναλυτές ότι του αξίζει . Αντίστοιχα , *άλλος , που κινήθηκε πιο νωρίς , κινήθηκε σε καλύτερο χώρο , ήταν πιο θρασσύς, ήταν πιο άτιμος, ήταν πιο τυχερός ή και όλα μαζί ,μπορεί να είναι 3/10 και να έχει μια γυναίκα 9/10 . Δεν του Άξιζε ; Ίσως να μην του άξιζε, αλλά ποιός νοιάζεται ; Αυτός την έχει. Άλλοι που είναι καλοί σε πολλά , δεν έχουν τίποτε. Κανείς δεν έχει αυτό που του αξίζει . Ειδικά αν περιμένει το μάνα εξ ουρανού. Έχει μόνο αυτό που μπορεί να αρπάξει .*


και παλι γενικευεις αυθαιρετα...
εχεις την ταση να καταλογιζεις ταπεινες μεθοδους σε οσους καταφερνουννα εχουν αυτο που θελουν, αλλα δεν αναφερεις ποτε τις κοινωνικες δεξιοτητες, παρα μονο την τυχη (απο παραγοντες που δεν εινια δολιοι), αλλιως ειτε λαμογια τους θεωρεις, ειτε γρηγορους(!) , ειτε απατεωνες κλπ.
θα σε δυσαρεστησω αλλα ΠΟΛΛΟΙ, οι περισσοτεροι κατα την γνωμη μου, εχουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτο που τους αξιζει, γιατι σε "αυτο που τους αξιζει", συνυπολογιζεται αυτο που οι ιδιοι θελουν, αλλα και οι κοινωνικες τους δεξιοτητες και η γοητεια τους (που ειναι κατι πολυ διαφορετικο απο την ξερη εμφανιση) κι αυτα, ισχυουν και για τις γυναικες...

----------


## Sonia

> Εκείνο που με νοιαζει πχ αν εβγαινα με τον γείτονα περιπτερα θα ήταν αν ελεγε σε καποιον για το θέμα το σεξουαλικο.για τα άλλα δεν με αφορά. Αλλά εγώ θέλω να βρω κάποιον παραλληλα με τον φιλο μου.να του εξηγησω την κατασταση.να του πω οτι αν πχ δεν κανω σεξ σε ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα να το αφησουμε να μην ταλαιπωρω και αυτον.Αλλωστε θα με εδιωχνε από μόνος τους κάποια στιγμη.Ποιος θα δεχτει να βγει μαζί μου έτσι? Ο παντρεμένος ήταν ιδανικη περίπτωση αλλά ήταν ψεύτης πως να του έλεγα εγώ για μένα. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν φοβαμαι την κριτικη.νομίζω πως όχι πάντως. 
> 
> Καλά σιγά μη μου ανοίγε κουβέντα ο μπαρμπαν.έχει πλάκα πάντως άμα με δεις εξω με παρεα.κάθομαι πολύ κουμπωμενη για αυτό αποφεύγω να βγω.θα προσπαθήσω να βρω παρεες αλλά πολύ δύσκολο. Να φανταστεις περιμένω ένα ξάδερφο μου από Αθήνα μήπως με βγάλει καμία βόλτα λίγες μερες.άσε.



Αυτή η απάντηση όπως και άλλες είναι χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα του χαωτικού τρόπου σκέψης σου. Δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύεις τι μπορεί να γίνει μετά από πολλά βήματα μίας κατάστασης. Έτσι δεν κάνεις ποτέ το πρώτο βήμα και μένεις στο τίποτα. Έχω μία φίλη που σκέφτεται έτσι και ο ψυχολόγος της λέει "Χαώνεσαι πάλι" για να την επαναφέρει στο προκείμενο. Το εξήγησε και η Remedy πολύ ωραία, μιλάμε για γνωριμίες, παρέες, ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, κοινωνικοποίηση. Όταν και ΑΝ φτάσει μία κατάσταση στο σεξουαλικό, το κοιτάς τότε. Στο μεταξύ δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάζεις μόνη σου εμπόδια σε απλές γνωριμίες.

----------


## Remedy

δεν ειναι απλα χαοτικος ο τροπος σκεψης της αποστολιας.
ειναι ενας τροπος που σαμποταρει την εξελιξη της, με τον ιδιο τροπο που η φοβια που (καθολου τυχαια) ανεπτυξε στο σεξουαλικο, σαμποταρει τις ερωτικες σχεσεις της και την ευτυχια της..

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Αυτή η απάντηση όπως και άλλες είναι χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα του χαωτικού τρόπου σκέψης σου. Δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύεις τι μπορεί να γίνει μετά από πολλά βήματα μίας κατάστασης. Έτσι δεν κάνεις ποτέ το πρώτο βήμα και μένεις στο τίποτα.


Αντιμετωπίζει τη ζωή , σαν σκάκι . Στο σκάκι είναι πάρα πολλές οι πιθανές επόμενες κινήσεις, αλλά δεν είναι ανεξάντλητες. Και πάλι μόνο υπολογιστές και γκραν μαιτρ , μπορούν να τις αναλύσουν . Στη ζωή , είναι άπειρες. Όσες κι αν προσπαθήσει να σκεφτεί κάποιος , θα αντιμετωπίσει κάποιες άλλες στις οποίες ποτέ δεν είχε πάει ο νους του.
Στην περίπτωση της αποστολίας, μάλλον είναι και δικαιολογία. Δεν θέλει να κάνει τίποτε. Είναι αυτή της παροιμίας που δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει και κοσκινίζει.
Μετά από 15 χρόνια , χαλάρα , μπορεί να γράφει εδώ , αν είχα πάει για ιαματικά λουτρά με τον τάδε και είχαμε πιεί τσάι μέσα, αντί για χαμομήλι έξω και η σελήνη ήταν 3/4 μήπως μου είχε πιάσει το χέρι και είχα έρθει σε διέγερση και κάναμε σεξ, αν δεν είχαμε και ανοιχτή την τηλεόαραση να μας διακόψει η είδηση του σεισμού ανατολικά του νησιού του πάσχα ....

----------


## Sonia

Κάπως έτσι είναι, μόνο που είναι ένας εδραιωμένος τρόπος σκέψης που οφείλεται συχνά σε παιδικά τραύματα, άσχημες εμπειρίες κτλ και δεν αλλάζει εύκολα από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη. Το ζήτημα είναι να το καταλάβεις και να κάνεις κάποιο πρώτο βήμα να το αλλάξεις. Έστω ρε παιδί μου, να πεις ας προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάτι κι αν δεν μου βγει, δεν μου βγήκε. 

Το ίδιο έβλεπα συχνά και στο φόρουμ με τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές και τις νοσοφοβίες, ειδικά όταν ήταν πιο ενεργό. Πρέπει να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου να κάνει μία αρχή και όχι να προδικάζεις το αποτέλεσμα. Ακόμα κι αν μία κατάσταση βελτιωθεί ένα 20, 30, 50, 80%, σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο από το 0. Αλλά προδικάζουν ότι δεν θα γίνει τίποτα ποτέ και μένουν στο 0.

----------


## Al_Bundy

Υπό του μηδενός. Αν είσαι στο μηδέν , επειδή προσπάθησες, δεν φταις. Απλά δεν πήγε καλά. Αν κοιτάς τους τοίχους όμως, φταις.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν ειναι απλα χαοτικος ο τροπος σκεψης της αποστολιας.
> ειναι ενας τροπος που σαμποταρει την εξελιξη της, με τον ιδιο τροπο που η φοβια που (καθολου τυχαια) ανεπτυξε στο σεξουαλικο, σαμποταρει τις ερωτικες σχεσεις της και την ευτυχια της..


Δεν ξερω αν ειναι χαοτικος ο τροπος σκεψης μου η συναμα ειμαι και πολυ ατυχη στα προσωπικα μου η απλα προσελκυω λαθος ανθρωπους υποσυνειδητα.εκεινο που ξερω ειναι οτι θελω να ξανα βρεθω με τον παντρεμενο.δεν θελω να γνωρισω κατι καινουργιο δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο πολυ κατι καινουργιο αφου η σκεψη μου εχει μεινει στον παλιο.

μετα απο μια αποτυχημενη βραδια με τον φιλο μου που ειχε να με δει πολλες μερες και ουτε το χερακι δεν μου αγγιξε θελω να ξανα βγω με τον αλλον.μου ειπε ο φιλος μου οτι απο την πολυ δουλεια εχει χασει την ορεξη του για σεξ οτι ειχε απομεινει δηλαδη και οντως δουλευει πολλες ωρες και τις υπολοιπες κοιμαται.σημερα ειδα κληση απο τον παντρεμενο βεβαια τον εχω μποκαρισμενο ακομη και η κληση πηγε στις απορριφθεισες αλλα σκεφτομαι να ξανα ανοιξω τις κλησεις.μονο ετσι θα πω οτι κανω κατι και δεν ειμαι στασιμη που λεει και ο Al. Ας ειναι και λαθος.απο το να λεω αν ειχα παει για ιαματικα λουτρα με τον ταδε και αν αν καλυτερα να πω πηγα με τον παντρεμενο και οτι εγινε εγινε.

----------


## panos19

όταν δεν δουλεύει έχει όρεξη για σεξ?
Γιατί δεν έκανες κίνηση μπας και πάρει μπρος?

----------


## Αποστολια

> όταν δεν δουλεύει έχει όρεξη για σεξ?
> Γιατί δεν έκανες κίνηση μπας και πάρει μπρος?


Δεν είπα ότι δεν εχει ποτέ όρεξη για σεξ.κάνει αρκετά δύσκολη δουλειά και δουλεύει πολλές ώρες.απλώς στεναχωρηθηκα που είχες μέρες να με δει και δεν του ήρθε καμία διάθεση.

----------


## panos19

> Δεν είπα ότι δεν εχει ποτέ όρεξη για σεξ.κάνει αρκετά δύσκολη δουλειά και δουλεύει πολλές ώρες.απλώς στεναχωρηθηκα που είχες μέρες να με δει και δεν του ήρθε καμία διάθεση.


προσπαθησε και εσυ να τον χαλαρωσεις κανοντας μασαζ και εκει μπορει να του ερθει η ορεξη
καθε μερα δουλευει?

----------


## Αποστολια

> προσπαθησε και εσυ να τον χαλαρωσεις κανοντας μασαζ και εκει μπορει να του ερθει η ορεξη
> καθε μερα δουλευει?


Ναι το καλοκαίρι δουλεύει κάθε μέρα εκτός Κυριακής.πολύ κουραση.ότι και να κάνω για να χαλαρωσει δεν γίνεται πολύ ταλαιπωρια.εκεί τον καταλαβαίνω οκ.

----------


## panos19

> Ναι το καλοκαίρι δουλεύει κάθε μέρα εκτός Κυριακής.πολύ κουραση.ότι και να κάνω για να χαλαρωσει δεν γίνεται πολύ ταλαιπωρια.εκεί τον καταλαβαίνω οκ.


αν το πας ετσι δεν θα κανεςι σεξ ολο το καλοκαιρι
ας πουμε το χειμωνα ειναι καλυτερα?

ισα ισα το μασαζ θα τον χαλαρωνε,να μπειτε στο μπανιο μαζι

----------


## Al_Bundy

Δουλεύει κάθε μέρα ... και δεν μπορεί να κάνει σεξ ... που δεν έχει ξανακάνει και ποτέ του ...
και όταν λέμε δουλεύει ... σπάει πέτρες σε νταμάρι ; ή κομπρεσέρ ;;;
Είναι αυτό που λένε της στραβής ... της φταίνε οι τρίχες !

----------


## Remedy

> αν το πας ετσι δεν θα κανεςι σεξ ολο το καλοκαιρι
> ας πουμε το χειμωνα ειναι καλυτερα?
> 
> ισα ισα το μασαζ θα τον χαλαρωνε,να μπειτε στο μπανιο μαζι


ρε πανο... τι να το κανει το μπανιο ο ανθρωπος που τελειωνει σε 2 δευτερολεπτα; ουτε την βρυση δεν θα προλαβει να ανοιξει...
το θεμα ηταν αν υπαρχει θεραπεια, να παει να βελτιωσει το προβλημα του. αυτος εχει παραιτηθει απο το σεξ, γιατι δεν ειναι βιωσιμο γι αυτον. τα αφρολουτρα τον μαραναν; ουτε στην μπανιερα δεν προλαβαινει να μπει, οχι στην αποστολια..

----------


## Αποστολια

> ρε πανο... τι να το κανει το μπανιο ο ανθρωπος που τελειωνει σε 2 δευτερολεπτα; ουτε την βρυση δεν θα προλαβει να ανοιξει...
> το θεμα ηταν αν υπαρχει θεραπεια, να παει να βελτιωσει το προβλημα του. αυτος εχει παραιτηθει απο το σεξ, γιατι δεν ειναι βιωσιμο γι αυτον. τα αφρολουτρα τον μαραναν; ουτε στην μπανιερα δεν προλαβαινει να μπει, οχι στην αποστολια..


Κάπως έτσι είναι όπως τα λες.ίσως έχουμε παραιτηθει και οι δυο από το σεξ οπότε τα βρηκαμε.εγώ βέβαια εχω ακόμη κάτι ερωτικες επιθυμιες αλλά και αυτές κοντευουν να εξαφανιστουν.

Πανο το χειμώνα ναι είναι καλύτερα. Σεξ μπορεί να μη κάνουμε αλλά κανούμε αλλα και λίγες προσπαθειες.Από το τίποτα δεν με χαλαει και αυτό. Το καλοκαίρι όμως δεν κάνουμε απολυτως τίποτα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Απελπισία θα με έπιανε αν ήμουν χωρίς σεξ

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Πανο το χειμώνα ναι είναι καλύτερα. Σεξ μπορεί να μη κάνουμε αλλά κανούμε αλλα και λίγες προσπαθειες.Από το τίποτα δεν με χαλαει και αυτό. Το καλοκαίρι όμως δεν κάνουμε απολυτως τίποτα.



Το καλοκαίρι άλλοι που το κάνουν χύμα σε παραλίες με 45 C , έχουν συγκαεί και βάζουν παγοκύστες και κρύες κομπρέσες και αυτοί ... δεν κάνουν τιποτε ...
ενώ το χειμώνα που δεν είναι τόσο πιεσμένοι όσο το καλοκαίρι ... επίσης δεν κάνουν τίποτε.
Στο μεταξύ η κοπιαστική δουλειά του τύπου, θα είναι σε κανά υπολογιστή με msoffice ... σε κλιματιζόμενο γραφείο ....

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απελπισία θα με έπιανε αν ήμουν χωρίς σεξ


Ότι μπορεί κάνει αγάπη μου ο καθένας. Ότι μπορει.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ότι μπορεί κάνει αγάπη μου ο καθένας. Ότι μπορει.




Αν πιστεύεις ότι κάνεις ό*,*τι μπορείς , γιατί γράφεις εδώ και ανοίγεις θέματα ; Αν ισχύει αυτό που λες, δεν υπάρχει θέμα προς συζήτηση . 
Για να το συζητάς, μάλλον αφήνεις το ενδεχόμενο να μπορούσες να κάνεις και κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν πιστεύεις ότι κάνεις ό*,*τι μπορείς , γιατί γράφεις εδώ και ανοίγεις θέματα ; Αν ισχύει αυτό που λες, δεν υπάρχει θέμα προς συζήτηση . 
> Για να το συζητάς, μάλλον αφήνεις το ενδεχόμενο να μπορούσες να κάνεις και κάτι παραπάνω.


Όλοι μπορούμε το κάτι παραπάνω.απλώς τώρα κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε.στο μελλον δεν ξέρεις τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε.Εσύ είπαμε τα ξέρεις όλα και προδικαζεις ανθρώπους και καταστασεις.
Επίσης είναι άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν χωρίς σεξ και άλλοι που μπορουν.όταν το καταλάβουν κάποιοι αυτό τοτε θα μπορεσουν να κρίνουν.
Μέχρι τότε ας μη μιλάνε καθόλου κι ας μην περιμένουν απαντησεις στις αερολογιες τους.

----------


## panos19

> ρε πανο... τι να το κανει το μπανιο ο ανθρωπος που τελειωνει σε 2 δευτερολεπτα; ουτε την βρυση δεν θα προλαβει να ανοιξει...
> το θεμα ηταν αν υπαρχει θεραπεια, να παει να βελτιωσει το προβλημα του. αυτος εχει παραιτηθει απο το σεξ, γιατι δεν ειναι βιωσιμο γι αυτον. τα αφρολουτρα τον μαραναν; ουτε στην μπανιερα δεν προλαβαινει να μπει, οχι στην αποστολια..


και που να το γνωρίζω ότι θα τελειώνει γρήγορα
υπάρχει θεραπεία σε αυτό





> Κάπως έτσι είναι όπως τα λες.ίσως έχουμε παραιτηθει και οι δυο από το σεξ οπότε τα βρηκαμε.εγώ βέβαια εχω ακόμη κάτι ερωτικες επιθυμιες αλλά και αυτές κοντευουν να εξαφανιστουν.
> 
> Πανο το χειμώνα ναι είναι καλύτερα. Σεξ μπορεί να μη κάνουμε αλλά κανούμε αλλα και λίγες προσπαθειες.Από το τίποτα δεν με χαλαει και αυτό. Το καλοκαίρι όμως δεν κάνουμε απολυτως τίποτα.



τις έχεις με τον φίλο σου ή τον παντρεμένο? 
τι αλλά? μόνο προκατακτικα

και πως μπορείς μετά όλο το καλοκαίρι χωρίς κάποια επαφή? το καλοκαίρι είναι ερωτικός μήνας

----------


## Αποστολια

> και που να το γνωρίζω ότι θα τελειώνει γρήγορα
> υπάρχει θεραπεία σε αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τις έχεις με τον φίλο σου ή τον παντρεμένο? 
> τι αλλά? μόνο προκατακτικα
> ...


Κυρίως με τον παντρεμενο τις έχω. 
Προκαταρκτικα μόνο ναι.
Εσύ δηλαδή όλο το καλοκαίρι κάνεις σεξ?γιατί εγώ ζω και χωρίς αυτό το καλοκαιρι.Ας έκανα όλους τους άλλους μήνες και ας μην έκανα το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Επίσης είναι άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν χωρίς σεξ και άλλοι που μπορουν.όταν το καταλάβουν κάποιοι αυτό τοτε θα μπορεσουν να κρίνουν.
> Μέχρι τότε ας μη μιλάνε καθόλου κι ας μην περιμένουν απαντησεις στις αερολογιες τους.


Ωραία λοιπόν. Είσαι ανώτερο είδος που μπορείς χωρίς σεξ . Δεν σου χρειάζεται , περνάς μια χαρά χωρίς αυτό . ΣΥΝΕΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑΣ. Κακώς το άνοιξες το θέμα.
Don't change a winning combination. Όσα γράψαμε κακώς τα γράψαμε όλοι οι άλλοι . Κακώς σε παροτρύνουμε να κάνεις κάτι που ούτε απαραίτητο σου είναι , ούτε επιθυμητό και για όσα γράψαμε κατόπιν δικής σου παρότρυνσης ΜΑΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΛΑΦΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΥΣ. 

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να γραφτεί εδώ και προσωπικά όσα έγραψα , θεωρώ ότι κακώς τα έγραψα , για να εισπράξω προσβολές από πάνω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ότι μπορεί κάνει αγάπη μου ο καθένας. Ότι μπορει.


Δε το ειπα για να σε προσβάλλω ελπίζω να μη το πήρες έτσι.. εγώ μιλησα καθαρα για μενα.. εσύ μπορεί να μη θες σεξ..μαγκια σου..ο καθενας όπως τη βρίσκει

----------


## panos19

> Κυρίως με τον παντρεμενο τις έχω. 
> Προκαταρκτικα μόνο ναι.
> Εσύ δηλαδή όλο το καλοκαίρι κάνεις σεξ?γιατί εγώ ζω και χωρίς αυτό το καλοκαιρι.Ας έκανα όλους τους άλλους μήνες και ας μην έκανα το καλοκαίρι.


γιατι σεκφτεσαι και για αλλον εκτος απο τον παντρεμενο?
αλλο να κανεις που και που και αλλο να μην κανεις καθολου ολο το καλοκαιρι

ποσες φορες τον μηνα κανετε?

----------


## Αποστολια

> γιατι σεκφτεσαι και για αλλον εκτος απο τον παντρεμενο?
> αλλο να κανεις που και που και αλλο να μην κανεις καθολου ολο το καλοκαιρι
> 
> ποσες φορες τον μηνα κανετε?


Τον παντρεμενο και τον φίλο μου εννοούσα.
Πόσες φορές το μήνα τι να κάνουμε δεν καταλαβα.

----------


## panos19

> Τον παντρεμενο και τον φίλο μου εννοούσα.
> Πόσες φορές το μήνα τι να κάνουμε δεν καταλαβα.


σεξ φορες φορε τον μηνα κανετε

----------


## Αποστολια

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! 
Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα θα ηθελα πάλι τις συμβουλές σας. 
Έχω προχωρησει σε γνωριμία με ένα παιδί που ξέρω χρόνια και με φλερταρε και παλια.είμαστε γείτονες στη δουλειά και μιλάμε με μηνύματα. Μου έχει πει πολλές φορές ότι θέλει να βγούμε να πάμε βόλτα για φαγητό και γενικά μου έχει δείξει ενδιαφέρον.

Το πρόβλημα μου με το σεξ το ξέρετε. Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να βγω μαζί του για να ξεχασει το μυαλό μου τον παντρεμενο γιατί οι σκέψεις μου έχουν κολλησει εκεί. Αλλά δεν θέλω με τίποτα να χωρίσω με τον φίλο μου.
Τώρα τελευταία με πιέζει να βγούμε το παιδί αυτό και του είπα ότι δεν μπορώ να βγω μαζί του αν και ο μου αρέσει γιατί είναι γνωστος και πελατης του γραφείου. Δεν του είπα ότι έχω σχέση. Αν ήταν άγνωστος θα έβγαινα να δοκιμασω αν θα μου βγει κάτι σεξουαλικο μαζί του.τώρα όμως τι να κάνω? Να ρισκάρω? Η θα μάθουν όλοι ότι ενώ ειχα σχεση βγήκά και με άλλον? Και το χειρότερο πως να πω ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ σε αυτον και να ρισκάρω να το μάθουν όλοι οι γνωστοι.

Μη με βρισετε παιδιά αλήθεια. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωρίσω τον φίλο μου είναι η ασφάλεια μου και η ψυχολογια μου χωρίς αυτόν δεν θα ήταν καλή στο μέλλον. Επειδή ξέρω ότι όλες οι σχέσεις μου με νορμαλ σεξουαλικους ανθρωπους καταληγουν σε πανωλεθρια.θέλω όμως και επιθυμω σεξουαλικα να δοκιμάσω αν θα μου βγει κάτι με αυτόν.Ξέρω ακούγεται και είναι πολύ εγωιστικο να θέλω και τους δύο αλλά μακαρι να μπορούσα να είμαι καλά με έναν.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! 
> Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα θα ηθελα πάλι τις συμβουλές σας. 
> Έχω προχωρησει σε γνωριμία με ένα παιδί που ξέρω χρόνια και με φλερταρε και παλια.είμαστε γείτονες στη δουλειά και μιλάμε με μηνύματα. Μου έχει πει πολλές φορές ότι θέλει να βγούμε να πάμε βόλτα για φαγητό και γενικά μου έχει δείξει ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα μου με το σεξ το ξέρετε. *Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να βγω μαζί του για να ξεχασει το μυαλό μου τον παντρεμενο γιατί οι σκέψεις μου έχουν κολλησει εκεί. Αλλά δεν θέλω με τίποτα να χωρίσω με τον φίλο μου.*
> Τώρα τελευταία με πιέζει να βγούμε το παιδί αυτό και του είπα ότι δεν μπορώ να βγω μαζί του αν και ο μου αρέσει γιατί είναι γνωστος και πελατης του γραφείου. *Δεν του είπα ότι έχω σχέση.* Αν ήταν άγνωστος θα έβγαινα να δοκιμασω αν θα μου βγει κάτι σεξουαλικο μαζί του.τώρα όμως τι να κάνω? *Να ρισκάρω? Η θα μάθουν όλοι ότι ενώ ειχα σχεση βγήκά και με άλλον?* Και το χειρότερο πως να πω ότι δεν έχω κάνει σεξ σε αυτον και να ρισκάρω να το μάθουν όλοι οι γνωστοι.
> 
> Μη με βρισετε παιδιά αλήθεια. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωρίσω τον φίλο μου είναι η ασφάλεια μου και η ψυχολογια μου χωρίς αυτόν δεν θα ήταν καλή στο μέλλον. Επειδή ξέρω ότι όλες οι σχέσεις μου με νορμαλ σεξουαλικους ανθρωπους καταληγουν σε πανωλεθρια*.θέλω όμως και επιθυμω σεξουαλικα να δοκιμάσω αν θα μου βγει κάτι με αυτόν.Ξέρω ακούγεται και είναι πολύ εγωιστικο να θέλω και τους δύο* αλλά μακαρι να μπορούσα να είμαι καλά με έναν.


καλημερα.
μην προχωρας με το μυαλο σου πολλα βηματα μαζι και στο τελος μενεις στασιμη.
ΕΝΑ- ΕΝΑ.
μπορει προχωρωντας μια γνωριμια να σου λυθουν καποια προβληματα που τωρα φαινονται αλυτα, καποια πραγματα να αλλαξουν και τελικα να βρεις κατευθυνσεις που ετσι υποθετικα οπως το συζητας εδω, δεν γινεται να βρεις.

"λυση" ειναι και το να ενθουσιαστειτε τοσο που ολα να ερθουν ομαλα και καλα, "λυση" ειναι και το να καταλαβετε στον δευτερο καφε οτι αυτο δεν παει πουθενα και οτι δεν συνεννοειστε κι ετσι να μην ξαναβγειτε.

απο την αλλη, ειναι αλλο πραγμα το οτι προς το παρον δεν θελεις να χωρισεις και αλλο πραγμα το να εισαι ενταξει.
θεωρω οτι στην συναντηση σας πρεπει να πεις οτι εχεις σχεση και οτι δεν εισαι καλα και σκεφτεσαι καποτε να χωρισεις.
εκεινος ειναι σιγουρα ελευθερος, η ψαχνει για παραλληλο σεξ;;;
επισης, θεωρω οτι σχετικα συντομα με την γνωριμια θα πρεπει να πεις στον συντροφο σου οτι βγαινεις με καποιον. απ οσα μας εχεις πει μεχρι τωρα, δεν θα τον νοιαξει και πολυ. αλλα εσυ, θα εισαι ενταξει απεναντι του.

οσο για το θεμα του σεξ, θα το αφησεις για οταν αποκτηθει μεγαλη οικειοτητα αναμεσα σας, γιατι μπορει και να μην αποκτηθει ποτε και να το διαλυσετε νωριτερα..

----------


## Αποστολια

> καλημερα.
> μην προχωρας με το μυαλο σου πολλα βηματα μαζι και στο τελος μενεις στασιμη.
> ΕΝΑ- ΕΝΑ.
> μπορει προχωρωντας μια γνωριμια να σου λυθουν καποια προβληματα που τωρα φαινονται αλυτα, καποια πραγματα να αλλαξουν και τελικα να βρεις κατευθυνσεις που ετσι υποθετικα οπως το συζητας εδω, δεν γινεται να βρεις.
> 
> "λυση" ειναι και το να ενθουσιαστειτε τοσο που ολα να ερθουν ομαλα και καλα, "λυση" ειναι και το να καταλαβετε στον δευτερο καφε οτι αυτο δεν παει πουθενα και οτι δεν συνεννοειστε κι ετσι να μην ξαναβγειτε.
> 
> απο την αλλη, ειναι αλλο πραγμα το οτι προς το παρον δεν θελεις να χωρισεις και αλλο πραγμα το να εισαι ενταξει.
> θεωρω οτι στην συναντηση σας πρεπει να πεις οτι εχεις σχεση και οτι δεν εισαι καλα και σκεφτεσαι καποτε να χωρισεις.
> ...


Ευχαριστώ ρεμεντυ μου για την απάντηση .ήθελα πολύ την γνωμη σου.
Καλά εννοείται ότι θα του έλεγα ότι έχω σχέση αλλά να του πω ότι θα χωρίσω θα είναι ψέμα γιατί δεν θέλω να αφήσω τον άνθρωπο που με στηριξε.

Ο άλλος είναι ελευθερος ναι.το ξέρω γατί τον έχουμε πελάτη στο γραφειο.τώρα αν θέλει μόνο σεξ αυτό δεν το ξέρω. Πάντως τον ξέρω πολλά χρονια είναι 43.με φλερταρε και πριν 6-7 χρόνια όταν ήμουν με την πρώτη μου σχέση και είχα διαλεξει τότε να βγω με τον άλλον. Πάντως τόσα χρονια τον ξέρω δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ να είναι με καμια κοπελα.θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ απαιτητικος σαν χαρακτηρας και δεν ξέρω αν θα ενιωθα άνετα μαζί του.

Αλλά οι σκεψεις που κάνω μαζί του οι ερωτικες με κάνουν να θέλω να βγω μαζί του για να ξεχάσω επιτέλους και τον παντρεμενο.
Στον φίλο μου είπα τις προαλλες ότι θέλω να βγω με έναν φίλο που ξέρω από την δουλειά και μου είπε μόνο αν πας παρέα με τον γιο του αφεντικου σου και με άλλη παρέα δηλαδή. Καλά δεν τον λογαριαζω σε αυτά που λέει.τα λέει και μετά τα ξεχναει σαν να μη του τα είπα. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να κάνω γνωριμια κανονικη.εγώ θέλω και σκεφτομαι συνέχεια το ερωτικο και πως θα ενιωθα αν ημουν μαζι του.περιεργεια πιο πολύ νιώθω οχι ότι μου αρεσει πάρα πολύ αυτός οπως ο παντρεμένος.Όπως και να έχει παλι όμως κολλαω στο ότι δεν μπορω να ολοκληρωσω και ειμαι πεπεισμενη ότι με κανέναν δεν θα κάνω σεξ.Και αφού έχω αυτή την πεποιθηση τι σκατα θέλω και ταλαιπωρω και τους άλλους. Λες και ο άλλος έχει την ορεξη να παιξει το παιχνίδακι μου.Θέλω όμως να βρεθώ μαζί του αλλά ντρέπομαι που δεν μπορω να κάνω σεξ.Κι αν δε το πω στο πρώτο ραντεβού στο δευτερο στο τρίτο πρέπει να το πω.

----------

